#launchpad 2004-10-18
!alindeman:*! Hi all .. It appears that one of our main rotation servers has dropped off the Internet ... We've pulled it from rotation and are working to mitigate further problems ... Sorry for any inconvenience and thanks for using Freenode!
<justdave> ok, anyone know what this error means?
<justdave> /home/dave/Source/Warthogs/launchpad/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py:231: UserWarning: I tried to set the property "labels", but it was already set, as a method.  Methods have significantly different semantics than properties, and this may be a sign of a bug in your code.
<kiko> it seems that one class defined in :231 already has a method defined called labels()
<kiko> it may be that this is only described in the interface..
<justdave> yeah, but sqlobject isn't mine, so Apparently I"m talking to it wrong somewhere.
<justdave> except I'm not calling it directly, just trying to load a couple objects from canonical.launchpad.database
<justdave> and malone/browser.py is still importing them from there
<justdave> although I get the same error loading browser, too
<justdave> maybe it's a red herring and I should just ignore it. :)
<kiko> it's triggering when importing?
<stub> justdave: I think it was Carlos, Daf or Spiv who had that error last night. 
<justdave> yeah, triggers when importing
<justdave> seems to be only a warning though, it keeps going
<stub> The sqlobject subclass needs fixing (sqlobject is setting magic variables, I think because of some join attributes. It needs to be told to use names that don't conflict).
<stub> Yer.. it was spiv. I'd stick it in Bugzilla or check the IRC logs from about 12 hours ago.
<justdave> ok, looks like it mostly still works...
<justdave> it wasn't passing tests, but that appears to be because urllib doesn't follow redirects
<justdave> and it was pulling bugs from bugzilla.mozilla.org as part of the test suite
<justdave> which recently started enforcing https :)
<justdave> I suppose I should teach it to test for redirects, cuz that might bite us again in the future, too.
<justdave> one last error from the test suite that I'm not sure on...
<justdave>   File "/usr/lib/python2.3/doctest.py", line 790, in rundoc
<justdave>     for tag, kind, homecls, value in _classify_class_attrs(object):
<justdave>   File "/usr/lib/python2.3/inspect.py", line 211, in classify_class_attrs
<justdave>     obj = getattr(cls, name)
<justdave> AttributeError: __provides__
<justdave> is that the test suite complaining about that labels warning?
<justdave> that's the only error it's giving now.
<justdave> if I want to set a datestamp field to CURRENT_TIME how do I do that in sqlobject to get it to actually run the "CURRENT_TIME" as SQL instead of using it as a string value?
<justdave> or does it know that automatically for a timedate field?
<lifeless> justdave: look at SourceSource.certify*
<lifeless> it does that
<justdave> where do I find that?  (found SourceSource, but don't see certify in there)
<justdave> grep -rin certify *   comes up empty on lib/canonical
<lifeless> not sure..
<lifeless> its moved a lot :0
<lifeless> you could try enable as a search instead
<lifeless> if mark hasn't merged his update
<justdave> ok, think I found it
<stub> justdave: canonical/database/contstants.py
<justdave> yep, just assigns 'NOW' to it
<justdave> easy enough :)
<stub> justdave: Its important to make sure you store the UTC timestamp
<stub> justdave: 'NOW' stores local time.
<justdave> 'NOW AT TIMEZONE UTC' ?
<justdave> there's bunches of places in SourceSource that just do 'NOW'
<justdave>     watches = BugWatch.select(
<justdave>         "(lastchecked < (current_time - interval 23 hours))")
<justdave> current_time in there is going to pull local time, too, isn't it?
<stub> yup. and every one is a bug :-)
<stub> (although I just set the production database to UTC time so it isn't a major one any more)
<justdave>  For timestamp with time zone, the internally stored value is always in UTC (Universal Coordinated Time, traditionally known as Greenwich Mean Time, GMT). An input value that has an explicit time zone specified is converted to UTC using the appropriate offset for that time zone. If no time zone is stated in the input string, then it is assumed to be in the time zone indicated by the system's timezone parameter, and is converted to UTC
<justdave>  using the offset for the timezone zone.
<stub> Our columns are timestamp-without-timezone
<justdave> ok
<justdave> was going to say, if they were with timezone, then it probably wouldn't matter
<justdave> launchpad_test=> select timestamp 'now';
<justdave>          timestamp         
<justdave> ---------------------------
<justdave>  2004-10-07 01:53:58.90839
<justdave> launchpad_test=> select timestamp 'now' at time zone 'UTC';
<justdave>            timezone            
<justdave> -------------------------------
<justdave>  2004-10-06 21:54:21.685953-04
<justdave> that's taking 'now' at my local time, pretending it's UTC, and converting it back to my local time.
<justdave> something doesn't look right.
<stub> Mmm... more reason not to futz with timezones ;-)
<justdave>     watches = BugWatch.select(
<justdave>         "(lastchecked < (now() - interval '23 hours'))")
<justdave> that doesn't return a list I can iterate through?
<justdave>   File "./check-watches.py", line 36, in main
<justdave>     for watch in watches:
<justdave>   File "/home/dave/Source/Warthogs/launchpad/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 1242, in __iter__
<justdave>     return conn.iterSelect(self)
<justdave> AttributeError: 'ConnectionDescriptor' object has no attribute 'iterSelect'
<stub> Looks like the SQLObject 0.6 upgrade has bitten you
<justdave> nice. :)  How do I fix it?
<stub> Are you using initZopeless?
<justdave> doh.  that would probably help.  Not even initializing the database connection.
<justdave> I'm surprised it didn't crash more spectacularly than that
<stub> Thats lucky - apart from that I don't know about using SQLObject outside of Zope ;)
<justdave> ok, added the initZopeless and now it works :)
<stub> justdave: From a command prompt can you please run 'createland -d launchpad_test plpgsql' and tell me if you get an error?
* stub is sampling how other developers have their postgresql setup
<stub> Erm .... 'createlang, not createland
<justdave> dave@ibook [2:14 ~ 2]  tcsh> createlang -d launchpad_test plpgsql
<justdave> createlang: language installation failed: ERROR:  permission denied for language c
<stub> Thats two out of two :-(
* stub goes back to the drawing board
<justdave> gah.  bugzilla.gnome.org is running too old a version of bugzilla to have the rdf buglists :(
<justdave> that throws a kink in things
<stub> justdave: Would it be simpler to upgrade them than work around it?
<justdave> no
<justdave> I already worked around it :)
<justdave> turns out they actually do have rdf buglists in the version they're running, it's just using a different url syntax to get to it.
<justdave> so it's making two lookups now, first one to check the version number, second using the appropriate syntax for that version to grab the bug data
<justdave> we might want to store that in the BugTracker table...
<justdave> I can still poll for it, but it would be pointless to poll for the version number every time I look up a bug...  it won't change that often, so polling that only the first time and remembering from then on (for that day anyway) when looking up other bugs might be nice
<justdave> ok, caching it in the script now.  class constructor lets me pass in a version, if you pass one it uses it, if you don't, it probes.  If I don't have it cached, I don't pass one, then I cache the one it finds for next time.
<justdave> hmm, urllib sucks.
* justdave starts using urllib2
<justdave> urllib won't tell me if I got a 404
<Kinnison> Morning
<Kinnison> stub: So is it easy to rename a table?
<sabdfl> justdave: once we're up and running, i'm happy for you to spend part of  your time getting the big bugzilla instances into good shape for interoperability with malone
<sabdfl> stub: can we go ahead with that production system update shortly?
<lifeless> sabdfl: so, how did it all go after I crashed? Is it ready for stub and I to test & move into production ?
<sabdfl> lifeless: yes, i believe so, i need to make sure that i have a version that does eveything i need, then hand it over to you for your own testing
<sabdfl> i still don't know how to test your stuff
<stub> sabdfl: sure
<lifeless> buildbot testing for the sql interface is largely done by make check
<lifeless> there are a couple of bits that I still check by hand - by running up the staging instance.
<lifeless> sabdfl: ok. updating my copy now
<cprov> sabdfl: nicole had success yesterday, the results you can see in http://192.168.1.26:8085/++skin++Debug/doap/projects/
<lifeless> sabdfl: do you ahve a version that does what you need at the moment ?
<sabdfl> cprov: that's really awesome!
<cprov> sabdfl: yep
<sabdfl> stub, spiv, did we get sourceforgeproject and freshmeatproject added to project and product?
<daf> cprov: nice!
<stub> no
<sabdfl> ok, that obviously won't make today's cut then :-)
<Kinnison> cprov: any way to make the table in the middle use more space?
<Kinnison> cprov: horizontal space that is
<stub> I don't have the email around either - was it just those two columns? what datatype? what constraints?
<cprov> Kinnison: yes, I'll take note .
* stub can put it in now - provided the columns allow nulls it shouldn't affect anything
<cprov> Kinnison: you also can navigate from project/product til sourcepackage and see the very low performance in sourcepackage data "fetch information"
* Kinnison grins
<cprov> Kinnison: btw, you can have the DB dump in http://192.168.2.26/ to compare the performance, what do you think ?
<Kinnison> cprov: performance for what?
<justdave> sabdfl: ximian will be the big one (if we have anything from them that we need to track?).  they're still running 2.10
<justdave> apache is on 2.14.2, and they have hardware problems preventing them from upgrading, supposedly
<sabdfl> justdave: they've also done a ton of customization i think
<justdave> yes, they have
<justdave> I just submitted the working check-watches.py script to pqm
<justdave> cron it at will :)
<justdave> it has output currently though
<justdave> (lists off the bugs as it checks them)
<sabdfl> ok, will be useful for debugging
* justdave is strongly considering going to sleep soon
<justdave> ok, just got the success message back from pqm
<sabdfl> stub, lifeless: pqm message on the wire with version that works for me
<sabdfl> lifeless: this version is a lot smarter about having different people logging in than what was running previously
<sabdfl> please can we make sure this code is available only over https, and only with a username and password
<sabdfl> even though not all pages require a login for zope, elmo, can we enforce this at the front end?
<sabdfl> or do we listen to a unique port without ssl?
<elmo_> [for the benefit of those not at mark's:]  they're  proxypassed through https, with basic auth
<sabdfl> justdave: are you running launchpad on your dev box?
<sabdfl> elmo_: thanks, that's good enough for me
<justdave> sabdfl: yep
<sabdfl> justdave: if you update to the latest version once my patch is in, you should be able to:
<sabdfl> (a) create project, and product
<sabdfl> (b) register a bug tracker for that project
<sabdfl> that way the bug tracker is associated with the project
<justdave> can we associate a bugtracker with products optionally?
<justdave> Apache Foundation has two bugtrackers, and some of the products are on each
<sabdfl> we can associate both trackers with the apache project
<justdave> that would work
<sabdfl> and in the shortdesc makeit clear which one works
<sabdfl> if the distinction is straightforward, put it in the tracker title, like "Apache Web Projects Bug Tracker" vs "Apache Java Bug Tracker"
<sabdfl> that's what whill show up in the dropdown listboxen
* BradB ponders infestation while mering
<BradB> merging, even
<justdave> They have both Bugzilla and JIRA, and it's basically the product-manager's preference which to use, so there's no clear line between what type of projects use which tracker.
<justdave> although in general the java-based projects tend to use JIRA (because it's written in Java, and the java zealots all hate perl ;)
<Kinnison> stub: renaming tables...
<Kinnison> stub: What's the SQL to do it?
<stub> alter table foo rename to bar;
<Kinnison> Does that rejiggle foreign keys etc?
<stub> '\h alter table' if you want
<stub> Yes - foreign keys are jigged
<Kinnison> coolie
* Kinnison writes a big fookoff chunk of SQL to rename sourcepackageupload to sourcepackagepublishing; add buildpublishing and point packagepublishing at the new buildpublishing table
<stub> primary key sequence will need some lovin, but I can do that.
<Kinnison> Do you want new stuff to be 'create table' and then a pile of alter table commands
<Kinnison> or do you want a create table with all the contraints etc built in?
<stub> one create table is fine
<Kinnison> cool
<stub> (and preferred)
* BradB notes buginfestation has a concatenated PK, shudders
<sabdfl> stub - i'd like the scriptlet that does the table rename also to rename primary_id_seq as well
<sabdfl> BradB: that's a bug, please fix
<sabdfl> BradB: also, i think we may want to get rid of "CodeRelease"
<sabdfl> and have two infestations - one of a sourcepackagerelease and one of a productrelease
<BradB> I'll have to email the list to be clear here, because Kinnison mentioned having designed tables in the same way. So here goes.
<sabdfl> this is fairly deep surgery on the glue that binds doap and soyuz, can we discuss?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: policy is to give every table an int primary key
<sabdfl> named id
<sabdfl> CREATE TABLE Foo (
<sabdfl> id       serial PRIMARY KEY,
<sabdfl> ...
<sabdfl> );
<Kinnison> sabdfl: then sourcepackageupload fails this policy
<sabdfl> Kinnison: quite possibly
<sabdfl> i though't i'd caught all of them before handing over to stub
<Kinnison> doesn't seem to be
* Kinnison ponders the SQL to correct this and will incorporate it into this change I'm writing
<sabdfl> Kinnison: let's keep those changes separate
<Kinnison> okay
<sabdfl> Kinnison: a primary key fix like that requires no approval from me and can go straight in via stub
<stub> Kinnison: There have already been patches to fix those issues. It involves creating a sequence, creating a new 'id' column, setting the default of the new column to be retrieved from the sequence, dropping the existing primary key and recreating the constraint as a unique, creating a unique index for the new primary key
<Kinnison> stub: yeah; I've got most of the way now
<stub> So just email me the screwed tables so I don't forget and I'll get on it this evening or tomorrow :)
* Kinnison nods
<stub> (and the update command to populate the new id column...)
<sabdfl> stub, Kinnison, for this one, because its a standard problem with a standard fix, just let stub know which table needs fixing
<sabdfl> rather than let each dev figure out how to fix it
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Okay; but it needs to go hand-in-hand with renaming the table
<sabdfl> Kinnison: ok, fair nuff
<Kinnison> sabdfl: If that's okay; then I'll punt it to stub now
<sabdfl> ok
<Kinnison> stub: personal mail or launchpad@
<sabdfl> lifeless: test looking ok?
<stub> np. When do you need it by?
<Kinnison> stub: ideally I could do with it quite soon because I have a bunch of other related changes which we'll need for lucille
<stub> ok - I'll do it after rollout tonight along with your other outstanding (lucilleconfig)
<Kinnison> thanks
<BradB> sabdfl: Okay, so source packages can be infested and products can be infested. Let's 1. drop coderelease (unless something else uses it), 2. add an infestation_type column to buginfestation, and 3. make infestation inflate to either a sourcepackage or a product, depending on infestation_type.
<stub> Is infestationtype necessary? It would be implicit depending on which of the product or the sourcepackage columns is not NULL
<BradB> There wouldn't be a column for each of those.
<lifeless> sabdfl: been waiting for you to say you were finished. 
<lifeless> are you finished ?
<sabdfl> lifeless said so a while back
<sabdfl> BradB: i'd rather have separate infestations
<sabdfl> polymorphic tables have bitten us in the past
<sabdfl> we usually end up undoing them
<sabdfl> so productinfestation
<sabdfl> packageinfestation
<sabdfl> hmm...
<sabdfl> bugproductinfestation
<sabdfl> bugpackageinfestation
<sabdfl> lifeless: how does it look?
<sabdfl> for you?
<sabdfl> stub: what do you think of separating the infestations?
<stub> I'd prefer seperate ones
<sabdfl> ok, let me talk through it with bradb here and we'll send a proposal
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I have the SQL for the new buildpublishing table and the alters for sourcepackagepublishing and packagepublishing now. Do you want to check them; or should I send them to launchpad@ for you to see there?
<sabdfl> agreed on separate tables, bradb will send stub the sql
<stub> ta.
<stub> Can someone send me the product-scraping columns too if they have that email lying around? I think I've nuked it.
<lifeless> sabdfl: what caused this: 
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>     * Module zope.tales.tales, line 109, in __init__
<lifeless>       self._next = i.next()
<lifeless>     * Module canonical.launchpad.database.project, line 53, in bugtrackers
<lifeless>       for bugtracker in self._bugtrackers:
<lifeless> AttributeError: 'Project' object has no attribute '_bugtrackers'
<lifeless> oh bah, new fun
<lifeless>   File "/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/lib/zope/configuration/fields.py", line 197, in fromUnicode
<lifeless>     raise InvalidToken("%s in %s" % (v, u))
<lifeless> zope.configuration.xmlconfig.ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/site.zcml", line 5.2-5.33
<lifeless>     ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/lib/canonical/configure.zcml", line 17.2-17.36
<lifeless>     ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/lib/canonical/lp/configure.zcml", line 32.2-37.8
<lifeless>     ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'factory', "Couldn't import canonical.lp.tales, No module named icelso in canonical.lp.tales.RequestAPI")
<lifeless> make: *** [run]  Error 1
<stub> Test upgrade of a production mirror worked with no surprises
<lifeless> the database ?
<stub> yer
<lifeless> but not a launchpad instance :[
<lifeless> can you copy an upgraded production dump into the 'buttress' postgresql database on chinstrap ?
<stub> Can I nuke the existing contents?
<lifeless> yes
<sabdfl> lifeless: 'sec
<sabdfl> lifeless: my code has:
<sabdfl>     _bugtrackers = RelatedJoin('BugTracker', joinColumn='project',
<sabdfl>                                            otherColumn='bugtracker',
<sabdfl>                                            intermediateTable='ProjectBugTracker')
<sabdfl> just above that. do you?
<lifeless> which file ?
<spiv> There's a bug in SQLObject 0.6 here, I think :(
<sabdfl> in lib/canonical/launchpad/database/project.py
<spiv> If you add joinMethodName='_bugtrackers' to that RelatedJoin, it should fix it (but doing so shouldn't be necessary)
<lifeless> sabdfl: yes.
<spiv> I'm trying to find a fix for that atm.
<sabdfl> spiv: it's working fine in my copy
<lifeless> spiv: on the money honey
<spiv> sabdfl: Have you upgraded your SQLObject since lifeless imported 0.6? :)
<lifeless> spiv: that'll be the _poTemplatesJoin thing too
<sabdfl> spiv: i believe so
<sabdfl> how do i check?
<spiv> lifeless: Yeah, I expect so.  And also the two UserWarnings when it starts.
<lifeless> tla tree-version sourcecode/sqlobject
<spiv> sabdfl: cd sourcecode/sqlobject; tla tree-version
<spiv> Or lifeless's way :)
<sabdfl> rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.5.1
<sabdfl> bollocks
<sabdfl> i have the following script which runs regularly
<lifeless> sabdfl: this was an exception, it was an upstream release change.
<sabdfl> cd ~/projects/ubuntu
<sabdfl> tla cat-config configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development | xargs -n 2 tla update -d
<sabdfl> why doesn't that pick it up?
<lifeless> sabdfl: did you update your config as per my email ?
<stub> lifeless: run ~stub/buttress-dump.sql - I don't have postgresql access on chinstrap atm.
<sabdfl> lifeless: i should not have to
<sabdfl> seriously, if a change like that to a piece of code which i *only use*  cannot be done by admins and automatically routed, then it is a bug
<lifeless> sabdfl: I'll accept that.
<lifeless> ok, traversal problem:
<lifeless>     *  Module zope.app.traversing.adapters, line 52, in traverse
<lifeless>       raise NotFoundError(subject, name)
<lifeless>       __traceback_info__: (<Product at 0x4428072c>, 'sourcesources', [] )
<lifeless> NotFoundError: (<Product at 0x4428072c>, 'sourcesources')
<lifeless> http://localhost:8085/++skin++Debug/doap/projects/do-not-use-info-imports/unassigned
<lifeless> is where I went to get that
<sabdfl> lifeless: how do i fix it? can i simply put 0.6 in place of 0.5.1?
<sabdfl> lifeless: does the same thing happen when we update to a more recent vesion of zope?
<lifeless> for your dists tree, you just star merge.
<lifeless> that will propogate the code to your sqlobject, although it won't change the tree-version, *it will give you 0.6*
<lifeless> for zope, we're still in the same branch, because we've been tracking the same line of development.
<sabdfl> i think it's the same bug
<sabdfl> because sourcesources is constructed the same way _bugtrackers is
<sabdfl> star merge from?
<lifeless> sabdfl: I sent out an email with all this in it. Is it ok if I point you at that ?
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> please fix it so this stuff happens silently from now on.
<sabdfl> when we switch to sqlobject 0.7, it should just happen, for everybody
<sabdfl> same for zope updates
<lifeless> if we get everyone one raw, I'll guarantee that happily.
<lifeless> s/one/on/
<lifeless> what was that demo user again ?
<spiv> foo.bar@canonical.com
<lifeless> got it
<lifeless> sabdfl: looks good so far, testing buildbot now.
<lifeless> (this is with those sqlobject bug fixes.)
<spiv> I think I've got a possible fix for the SQLObject bug... just testing.
<lifeless> spiv:  any thoughts on this:
<lifeless> psycopg.ProgrammingError: ERROR:  relation "importersourcesource" does not exist
<lifeless> oh.
<lifeless> sabdfl: around ?
<lifeless> ImporterSourceSource deriving from SourceSource breaks the queries.
<sabdfl> lifeless: sec, i'm updateing to sqlobject 0.6
<sabdfl> holy crap there are a lot of patches to dists that i never had
<sabdfl> lifeless: go ahead
<lifeless> is there any reason you didn't move the methods on SourceSource into the database module?
<lifeless> because thats broken buildbot.
<lifeless> SQLObject uses the class name in the queries it makes.
<sabdfl> lifeless: there were several different SourceSource classes
<lifeless> ok, there was only one derived from SQLObject though.
<spiv> lifeless: You can set the table name for SQLObject explicitly.
<spiv> _table = 'SourceSource'
<lifeless> happier thanks
<lifeless> sabdfl: forget it
<sabdfl> in my copy of class SourceSource:
<sabdfl> class SourceSource(SQLBase):
<sabdfl>     """SourceSource table"""
<sabdfl>     implements (ISourceSource)
<sabdfl>     _table = 'SourceSource'
<sabdfl>     _columns = [
<sabdfl>         StringCol('name', dbName='name', notNull=True),
<lifeless> sabdfl: its all good now, no problem.
<sabdfl>         StringCol('title', dbName='title', notNull=True),
<sabdfl> ...
<sabdfl> what was the problem?
<lifeless> the derived class needed _table='SourceSource' added
<sabdfl> lifeless: why do you need a derived class? we are getting rid of those
<lifeless> sabdfl: eventually, I don't, but there was one left half-reorganised.
<lifeless> I just need it to keep working :)
<sabdfl> where, i would rather fix it properly
<sabdfl> lifeless: no, that's what got us into this state
<lifeless> infoImporter.py in lib/canonical/arch
<sabdfl> nobody know what depends on what, or where it might be hidden
<sabdfl> lifeless: please move those methods to SourceSource
<sabdfl> btw - for your "research" list, it might be interesting to look at advanced ways of dealing with code that moves between files
<sabdfl> jesus
<lifeless> ?
<sabdfl> infoImporter subclasses SourceSource
<sabdfl> then reassigns "SourceSource" to be the subclass
<sabdfl> nice
<lifeless> don't blame me - did not do that crack.
<lifeless> moving them to SourceSource now.
<sabdfl> so somene reading code in there might have NO idea that they were not dealing with a SourceSource
<lifeless> ok I'm good.
<lifeless> I've sent a merge up with what I needed.
<sabdfl> lifeless: ping when you get the success message
<lifeless> and I'll tag off a new production config after dinner (which is now 2 hours later due to various*, so am starving)
<sabdfl> stub: do you have a fix for the RelatedJoin ?
<lifeless> oh right, I haven't included the RelatedJoin fixes, I didn't want to conflict with you. 
<lifeless> They only affect the front end though.
<stub> I no nuh-thing!
<spiv> I'm slowly homing in on the Join bug.
<spiv> (it also affects MultipleJoin)
<sabdfl> sorry, meant spiv :-)
<sabdfl> spiv, is there a workaround i can commit?
<spiv> sabdfl: Set joinMethodName everywhere.
<spiv> i.e. foo = RelatedJoin(...) -> foo = RelatedJoin(..., joinMethodName='foo')
<sabdfl> so MultipleJoin(... joinMethodName=.. ah ok
<sabdfl> that will only take a few minutes for me to do, but it then makes the code brittle to attribute renaming
<sabdfl> think you'll have a proper fix shortly?
<spiv> Another 30min, I think, yeah, there's a surpirsing number of layers of indirection to follow.
<sabdfl> hmm... there are a lot of MultipleJoin's
<sabdfl> of curse
<sabdfl> RelatedJoin is not very common at this point
<sabdfl> but fixing all of both would take too long
<spiv> Ah-hah!
<spiv> I've foundd *something*,, it might not be this bug, but it's certainly a bug ;)
<spiv> Ok, I want to hurt somebody now, but at least I have a fix...
<BradB> And the test to show that it works, presumably. ;)
<spiv> Hah.
<spiv> BradB: It's called "launchpad" ;)
<spiv> BradB: It should be pretty easy to write a test for.
<spiv> BradB: So easy, in fact, that there's no excuse for it to have not been done yet, so no excuse for it being broken by a stupid mistake.
<spiv> </bitching>
<spiv> BradB: Yes, I will write a test for it.
<BradB> spiv: Not everyone using SQLObject uses Launchpad. :)
<BradB> cool
<spiv> (Ian actually committed a patch on the off-chance it might fix it, according to the mailing list, without any testing manual or automated!)
<spiv> (it didn't fix it)
<spiv> Ok, andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/sqlobject--joinMethodName-fix--0.6 
<spiv> Currently it only has the fix, unit test is in the works.
<spiv> The fix itself is a one-liner, btw:
<spiv> +    joinMethodName = property(_get_joinMethodName, _set_joinMethodName)
<spiv> Gah!
<spiv> It has failing tests even before I touched it.
<lifeless> sabdfl: its merged.
<lifeless> spiv: is that a merge request ?
<lifeless> (my food is nearly ready... back in ~ 30)
<spiv> lifeless: Yeah, once I've poked at it a little more and am sure it's good .
<lifeless> just say wehen
<spiv> I've just committed a test case that passes with the fix, but not without, though.
<spiv> Stuff it, I can't see how it can be any worse,, pleas merge :)
<spiv> BradB: want me to generate a patch for you to commit upstream (if you think it's ok)?
<BradB> sure, that'd be good
<BradB> stub: Can you email launchpad@ declaring the standard way to name unique constraints, and the standard way to name foreign key constraints? I thought I'd borrowed from the way it's currently done in much of the SQL, but I think sabdfl wants something more precise and descriptive.
<stub> I'm using table_column_key to match the postgres default
<stub> I usually fix peoples naming when the patches come through ;)
<BradB> stub: Be lazy and write an email so that you can save yourself work. ;)
* stub is almost done
<stub> Naming conventions of course really depend on what mood I'm in (or what mood Mark is in if he decides to overrule me ;) )
<BradB> we need a BDBAFL!
<stub> The title I tend to use is Database Nazi, so that 'B' might have to go. Me and my 3 month contract is all for the 'FL' though ;)
<BradB> spiv: The test still fails with your patch (few lines of pasting coming up):
<BradB> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BradB>   File "test.py", line 771, in testJoinAttributeWithUnderscores
<BradB>     self.failUnless(hasattr(ImplicitJoiningSO, 'foo'))
<BradB>   File "/opt/local/lib/python2.3/unittest.py", line 278, in failUnless
<BradB>     if not expr: raise self.failureException, msg
<BradB> AssertionError
<stub> are we there yet?
<spiv> BradB: Guh?
* spiv double-checks
<BradB> I ran them like this: cd SQLObject/tests; python test.py -dpostgres
<dilys> New bug 2086 for Launchpad/Launchpad: Melding dbschema and sqlobject would be cool
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2086
<spiv> BradB: PYTHONPATH!
<BradB> garghalj
<spiv> BradB: I ran it as:
<spiv> PYTHONPATH=. python tests/test.py --database=postgres
<spiv> (in the root of the sqlobject checkout)
<BradB> yeah yeah :)
<BradB> i hate myself for that
<spiv> BradB: Thanks for double-checking that the test sfail before my patch, though ;)
* spiv workraes
<spiv> workraves, rather.
<BradB> Committed.
* BradB picks up where he left off on submitting the schema changes for infestation
<BradB> spiv: Wouldn't you think a sane test suite tests the things in its parent directory explicitly?
<BradB> Maybe I'll patch test.py too, if it seems reasonably to do so.
<Kinnison> ARGH, bloody mailman
<BradB> s/reasonably/reasonable/
<Kinnison> Can someone with privs on the launchpad list accept the mail I sent to it?
<Kinnison> At this rate I'm going to have to add a second subscription
<BradB> sabdfl: We want to rename these again then, don't we? BugProductInfestation -> BugProductReleaseInfestation, BugPackageInfestation -> BugPackageReleaseInfestation.
<sabdfl> BradB: no, i don't think that's necessary
<BradB> ok
<sabdfl> since a bug can only infect code, and the code must be in a release
<sabdfl> cprov: could you check gina into the launchpad archive please, at a place stevea decides?
<cprov> sabdfl: yes. of course, I'll ask him
<sabdfl> great. it's super work, thank you
<cprov> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> cprov: lib/canonical/launchpad/gina perhaps
<cprov> SteveA: maybe,  lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/ then gina & nicole ?
<SteveA> these are scripts?
<SteveA> not libraries
<SteveA> ?
<cprov> SteveA: python standalone scripts
<SteveA> oh, okay
<SteveA> ok, let's put it where you suggested
<cprov> SteveA: tks
<SteveA> we might move them to ./scripts later
<SteveA> but I want to think about that a bit
<cprov> SteveA: ok now it goes in /lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts :)
<BradB> stub: Hang on with that SQL for a bit, there might be one column we overlooked.
<lifeless> stub: ready ?
<stub> yup
<lifeless> all shut down
<lifeless> beginning code update
<stub> Database all done
<sabdfl> lifeless: does your version ave a fix for the sqlobject issue?
<sabdfl> SteveA: we need a "scripts" place
<lifeless> sabdfl: I didn't commit that fix, thought you were going to.
<sabdfl> and the libs should have names approriate to their purpose, even if the script has a fun name
<daf> sabdfl: we have lib/canonical/rosetta/scripts
<SteveA> sabdfl: yep, agreed
<sabdfl> lifeless: spiv, i was waiting for the proper fix
<daf> sabdfl: possibly we should have a lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts
<daf> sabdfl: (as cprov suggested)
<sabdfl> maybe "tools" is better than scripts
<sabdfl> where would a library go?
<daf> a library for what?
<lifeless> spiv: is there a fix ?
<sabdfl> spiv: whats the status on that fix, it breaks a lot of the things i need from this code update
<spiv> For joinMethodName?
<spiv> lifeless: It's in my branch, and ready to be merged.
<lifeless> spiv: you were testing it further ...
<spiv> lifeless: BradB has committed it upstream already, I believe.
<spiv> lifeless: Oh, sorry, yes, I'm happy with it now :)
<SteveA> daf: we'll put all the scripts in a unified place
<spiv> lifeless: My bad for not notifying you :/
<lifeless> mergted
<lifeless> sabdfl: update your code and that should
<lifeless> work
<sabdfl> lifeless: ok, i'll need to test everything
<BradB> spiv: Yep, it's committed upstream.
<lifeless> stub: do I still need this patch? :
<lifeless> --- orig/lib/canonical/lp/sql.py
<lifeless> +++ mod/lib/canonical/lp/sql.py
<lifeless> @@ -3,6 +3,7 @@
<lifeless>  from zope.app.rdb.interfaces import IZopeConnection, IZopeCursor
<lifeless> 
<lifeless>  def confirmEncoding(*args,**kw):
<lifeless> +    return None
<lifeless>      rdb = zapi.getUtility(IZopeDatabaseAdapter, 'launchpad')
<lifeless>      dsn = rdb.getDSN()
<lifeless>      dbname = str(dsn.split('//')[1] )
<stub> Try it without it - if it works, great. One less bug to sort out :-)
<lifeless> har
<stub> keep it in if it makes things simpler though - we can safely assume that production is running with the correct database encoding ;)
<stub> (That is the code that makes launchpad refuse to start if the database encoding is incorrect if you remember)
<daf> stub: what was the problem with it?
<stub> daf: For some stupid reason, despite working perfectly on everyones dev environment it didn't on the production launchpad server :-/
<daf> oh, lovely
<BradB> stub: I've changed the infestation script: added a few more columns, another table, a couple more constraints and corrected some casing to be more consistent with the SQL that's already being used to build the DB. Should I send a diff of it to the list, or the whole thing?
<stub> What do you mean whole thing?
<BradB> all the SQL again, or just a diff of the stuff I've just changed.
<BradB> "all" needed to create the stuff related to infestation.
<stub> Oh... all of your changes in one place if possible.
<BradB> I'll just send a second copy of it to the list then, probably easier.
<stub> Ta.
<kiko> morning lunchpadders
<stub> yo
<kiko> how's the sandwich sprint going?
<kiko> debonzi, cprov: buenas 
<BradB> kiko: We "wrap" up tomorrow, eh.
<sabdfl> erk. lifeless, found a bug editing sourcesource if you change archarchive, will fix and commit
<sabdfl> i'll be toast when we're done
<lifeless> heh :)
<sabdfl> stub: maybe we should have a "proposed changes" dir in db/schema/
<sabdfl> with scriptlets that are under construction
<lifeless> we're good
<lifeless> https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/launchpad/doap/projects/do-not-use-info-imports/unassigned
<stub> Sure. I'm not particularly fussed how they come through.
<stub> I tend to leave them lying around in database/schema with the extension '.pending' but that might get messy if everyone did it ;)
<lifeless> heres the first challenge though.
<lifeless> we need the apache username @ passwords synced with those inside launchpad
<lifeless> or I can't edit anything :|
* lifeless goes to bring importd back to life
<stub> ssh tunnel could get things running, but would suck :-(
<lifeless> stub: heh, YES.
<kiko> lifeless, have you considered using mod_auth_* to avoid the sync naturally?
<lifeless> kiko: I didn't setup apache. so haven't considered anything :)
<lifeless> I simply got to throw peanuts @ elmo @ 5am.
<kiko> we could just write a mod_auth_perl module or something that connected to the DB and did what we wanted. it's not complicated.
<lifeless> kiko: well, for /right now/ I'll accept stub adding a person for me, and the same password being given to apache :)
<kiko> you hackers
<lifeless> thank you
<limi> yay
<limi> network is back at least
* limi is now one tooth less dangerous
<limi> ...only 3 left to go :P
<sabdfl> limi: welcome back
<sabdfl> less wise?
<limi> yes, 1/4th
<sabdfl> lifeless: stub: code works for my purposes, pqm message is on the wire with merge for fix to sourcesource editing
<limi> the scary surgery-requiring stuff comes later
* limi goes back to Shipit
<cprov> spiv: ping
<lifeless> sabdfl: cool.
<spiv> cprov: pong.
<lifeless> I'll backport it tomorrow morning.
<sabdfl> lifeless: backport? can we not upload this current code?
<lifeless> sabfl the username thing is somewhat more important.
<sabdfl> it has a few other fixes, like passwords
<lifeless> sabdfl: we're on a branch., I generally cherry pick specific fixes, so that we don't introduce regressions.
<cprov> spiv: can you suggest some place to add the NickName.py lib from Brab in LP ?
<lifeless> for example there has been at least one other commit in the interim (by celso I think), and I haven't tested that.
<spiv> cprov: Hmm.
<sabdfl> lifeless: ok, then you'll need to ask stevea where to find the password fixes he needs
<lifeless> sabdfl: I'll bring your entire commit across.
<lifeless> elmo_ stub so, what do I need to do to get this usercode ?
<spiv> cprov: I think it'd be best to ask Steve; I'm not sure what the best place is.
<cprov> spiv: aha, He told me the same thing about you one minute ago :)
<spiv> cprov: Drat ;)
<cprov> spiv: the question is:  You'll use it in FOAF too ? where do you preffer ?
<cprov> spiv: btw, we need methods inside Person(SQLBase) to createPeople() and createTeam()
<cprov> spiv: they might be useful for us 
<spiv> cprov: I'd be tempted to put them in canonical.launchpad.nickname, I'm not sure if that's consistent with other stuff in canonical.launchpad.
<spiv> cprov: FOAF is another candidate for the nickname stuff.
<cprov> spiv: this place (canonical.launchpad) is a very confused today ...
<spiv> cprov: How would Person.createPeople(...) differ from Person(...)?
<spiv> Yes, but it's being cleaned up progressively.
<spiv> Avoiding it just because it's messy will lead us back to where we started ;)
<kiko> the land of rape and honey?
* spiv -> workrave for 10min
<lifeless> there was a importd problem, fieldnames had been changed, fixed now.
<cprov> spiv: you're right ! in nothing ... so let's use it in FOAF :)
<lifeless> sabdfl: need me for anything else?
<cprov> spiv: now I'm creating new Person/Team by Person() ...but I need to fill the notNull name field, so let's say some place to add the Nickname lib so I can continue to create in the same way til we decide the methods, ok?
<lifeless> stub: we're done other than that person thing.
* lifeless crashes and burns. night all.
<stub> eh?
<lifeless> stub: apache and launchpad have conflicting http credentials.
<stub> that one.
<lifeless> that one.
<sabdfl> night lifeless
* lifeless waves
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<carlos> hi
<kiko> carlotz!
* BradB ate too much chocolate
<BradB> my brain is as fuzzy as a very fuzzy thing right now
<sabdfl> lifeless: did you branch this morning for that production update?
<sabdfl> stevea wants to know how to point you at the password code that needs to be on the production box?
<cprov> BradB_Crashed by Launchpad DB :)
<kiko> BradB, you're *SUCH* a slacker, you'll even try lunchpadding to get off the hook
<carlos> daf: did you saw the db changes?, any change?
<BradB> heh
<cprov> carlos: don't be that dificult, we had thousands of them ...lol
<spiv> SteveA: pong.
<carlos> cprov: :-P
<daf> carlos: do you mean "have you looked at my patch?"
<carlos> daf: yes
<carlos> O:-)
<carlos> did you saw *my* db changes :-P
<cprov> carlos: hehe
<daf> sorry, no
<daf> carlos: https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/rosetta/prefs -- this looks broken
<carlos> daf: I fixed it yesterday
<carlos> daf: ok, the selector bug?
<carlos> daf: it's the bug that we have after the Warnings we get from sqlobject
<carlos> because the Joins
<carlos> daf: spiv knows about it already
<spiv> carlos, daf: that's now fixed.
<spiv> Update your SQLObject :)
<carlos> spiv: ok
<carlos> :-)
<SteveA> spiv: got jabber?
<spiv> SteveA: do now.
<daf> carlos: ok, going out -- back later
<carlos> daf: later
<SteveA> spiv: can you ping me on jabber?
<stub> sabdfl, BradB|Expo: BugInfestationType.type -- shouldn't this be BugInfestationType.name ?
<stub> And I assume that column (type or name) is UNIQUE?
<SteveA> brad is away
<SteveA> as with almost everyong
<SteveA> at the linux expo
* stub sulks
<carlos> spiv: could you commit the patch you sent me for sqlos?
<spiv> carlos: Ok.
<carlos> spiv: thanks
<spiv> (I already committed it upstream after all...)
<carlos> spiv: btw, I have latest sqlobject code and I still have the Join bug
<carlos> The warning is not there anymore, but rosetta does not work
<spiv> carlos: Oh!
* carlos reactivates postgres log to see the sql sentences
<spiv> carlos: I wonder if it's still the same bug, or a new one...
<carlos> no idea
<spiv> I'm guessing it's a different issue, but that's just a gues :)
<spiv> guess, rather.
<spiv> If you can narrow down where the problem is in rosetta, I'll help figure out what's going wrong.
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> the join does not queries for the table rows
<carlos> When you visit rosetta/prefs I get:
<carlos> 2004-10-07 17:19:16 [4916]  LOG:  statement: select p.id, displayname, givenname, familyname,
<carlos>                 password from person as p, emailaddress as e where p.id
<carlos>                 = e.person and e.email='carlos@canonical.com'
<carlos> 2004-10-07 17:19:16 [4916]  LOG:  statement: SELECT name, displayname, givenname, familyname, password, teamowner, teamdescription, karma, karmatimestamp FROM Person WHERE id = 13
<carlos> 2004-10-07 17:19:16 [4916]  LOG:  statement: SELECT Language.id, Language.code, Language.nativename, Language.englishname, Language.pluralforms, Language.pluralexpression FROM Language WHERE  1 = 1 ORDER BY englishname
<carlos> we have code that ask for PersonLabel table
<carlos> using the Joins
<carlos> spiv: how could I debug it so it could help you?
<spiv> Where is the code with that join?
<carlos> inside the Person object
<carlos>  _labelsJoin = RelatedJoin('Label', joinColumn='person',
<carlos>         otherColumn='label', intermediateTable='PersonLabel')
<carlos> line  #71
<carlos> launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/person.py
<carlos> shit
<carlos> spiv: wait
<carlos> I think it's not a problem with sqlobject
<carlos> the template is completely broken
<carlos> limi: ?
<limi> carlos?
<spiv> carlos: Phew ;)
<carlos> limi: did you changed rosetta-preferences.pt?
<carlos> it's broken, all the code I had there is gone
<carlos> so the language selector is not working anymore
<stub> Has anyone gone over Lalo's patch yet btw?
<stub> The initZopeless modifications?
<carlos> stub: don't know
<carlos> stub: did he leave already?
<SteveA> stub: know much about cookie auth in zope2 ?
<stub> carlos: He was hanging around for a bit longer and was going to check it in - don't know 
<stub> SteveA: Way too much
* stub shudders
* SteveA jabbers at stub
<spiv> stub: Aside from the docstring of dubious copyright, it looked good to me.
<stub> Cool - I guess it should be committed then and people sort out the fallout of the API change
<dilys> New bug 2087 for Launchpad/Database: initZopeless patch
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2087
<carlos> well, at this moment, launchpad is broken so I don't think it will be a problem :-P
<carlos> lots of imports are missing from the new object layout
<carlos> SteveA: are we free to fix the missing imports we detect?
<limi> carlos: no, haven't touched Rosetta in ages, unfortunately
<carlos> archzoom says that you changed it :-?
<limi> when?
<carlos> 2004-10-05 GMT  Canonical.com Patch Queue Manager <pqm@canonical.com>   patch-501
<carlos> modified files:
<carlos>      lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bug-index.pt
<carlos>      lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/launchpad.css
<carlos>      lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/main-template.pt
<carlos>      lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/plone.css
<carlos>      lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/portlet-bug-reference.pt
<limi> two days ago?
<carlos>      lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/rosetta-preferences.pt
<carlos>      lib/canonical/lp/resources.zcml
<carlos>      lib/canonical/malone/browser.py
<carlos> yes
<carlos> seems like you put there a "development" template
<limi> that's probably an errouneous checkin from a Malone checkin
<limi> feel free t back it out
* limi sighs at arch
<carlos> limi: so the removal of the name and password form was accidental?
<limi> I'm *this* close to setting up my own local SVN repository for doing work
<limi> yes, probably
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will restore it now, then
<limi> I can't remember to have done any of that, but there you go
<limi> arch moves in mysterious ways
* limi is in pain, and goes to bed
<carlos> anyone could help me about the new object layout?
<SteveA> what do you want to know?
<SteveA> you are using ctags aren't you?
<carlos> ctags?
<carlos> SteveA: I need to know the policy about the new layout, I think it's a file per object for the interface and for the implementation (inside interfaces and database)
<carlos> but I'm not sure
<carlos> I'm getting errors like:
<carlos>     *  Module canonical.rosetta.browser, line 403, in selectedLanguages
<carlos>       return list(self.person.languages())
<carlos>     * Module canonical.launchpad.database.person, line 77, in languages
<carlos>       schema = Schema.byName('translation-languages')
<carlos> NameError: global name 'Schema' is not defined
<carlos> so I suppose I need to move the "Schema" object from dlalo.py to database/schema.py (and perhaps the same with the interface, not sure if it's already in place)
<carlos> also, I don't know where should I put other objects like Languages or Schemas that are not database objects but helper ones
<SteveA> not a file per class
<SteveA> one file per large area of functionality
<carlos> SteveA: but we have a file for potemplates and another one for pomsgsets
<SteveA> I don't think we should have that
<SteveA> we should probably have one file for po-related stuff
<carlos> could we get a README file talking about it?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> we're still working it out
<carlos> launchpad is not working at this moment and I need it understand it to help fixing it
<SteveA> oh, it was working a short time ago
<carlos> sorry "I need it to understand"
<carlos> SteveA: I think it stop working with latest mark commit
<carlos> he moved his .py file content into database/
<SteveA> circular import?
<carlos> no
<carlos> missing imports
<SteveA> oh, ok
<SteveA> interfaces should be all imported from canonical.launchpad.interfaces
<SteveA> database stuff needs to be imported into other database modules from those particular database modules
<SteveA> but can be imported into the rest of the application from canonical.launchpad.database
<carlos> and what happens with objects that are still outside database/ ?
<carlos> like Schema and Language (they are still inside dlalo.py
<carlos> )
<SteveA> where is dlalo.py?
<carlos> launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad
<carlos> with the other files
<SteveA> and, dlalo.py is imported into database
<carlos> it was
<carlos> I mean, before Mark changes (not sure if the break was before them), it was working
<SteveA> you could try the tree before mark's changes, and see if that works
<carlos> hmm, it's not working that version either but because other problem:
<carlos>     ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'factory', "Couldn't import canonical.lp.tales, No module named icelso in canonical.lp.tales.RequestAPI")
<carlos> SteveA: btw, I suppose that the future is to move all d*.py and i*.py files into database and interfaces so I will try to fix it as it's now
<SteveA> ok, yes
<elmo_> spiv: !
<spiv> elmo_: Hmm?
<spiv> elmo_: If you're shocked at the cleartext emailing of passwords, don't be :P
<kiko> I am
<elmo_> spiv: I'm not shocked, I'm bitter.  very bitter
<spiv> elmo_: Oh, right.
<kiko> cheeky cheeky jtroup
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko] : lunchpad: home of the sandwich sprinters | fogo na bomba
<sabdfl> kiko: fogo na bomba?
#launchpad 2004-10-19
<kiko> it means "fire in the hole" more or less and it's an inside joke with the sandwich sprinters
<kiko> though you were absent from that dinner, when we went to the indian place IIRC and had red-hot curry.
<kiko> SteveA actually knows how to pronounce it.
<lifeless> sabdfl: yes I branched for the production update last night.
<sabdfl> lifeless: ok, pity, quite a lot of useful stuff went in this morning.
<sabdfl> i'm going to have to check the production server to make sure justdave can get going as intended
<lifeless> any database changes?
<sabdfl> hmm... no i don't think so
<lifeless> if there are no database changes, I can just merge the lot across.
<lifeless> (after breakfast :))
<sabdfl> lifeless: ok, but we'll need to run some tests again
<sabdfl> btw, we have a shithot script we're working on which will autopopulate project / product with freshmeat / sourceforge data
<lifeless> I thought you didn't want to do that ?
<lifeless> sabdfl: there are database changes. I'm going to need to cherry pick the updates.
<lifeless> or do another full update with stub.
<sabdfl> lifeless: it works quite well, and we can clean it up over time
<lifeless> good. I don't know if you recall, but I was pro this in Oxford.
<sabdfl> ok, i've come around
<lifeless> yay
<sabdfl> i'd still like a human review of it, so i think we should add a state field to the db, and at least know which ones we've looked at and which not
<kiko> thanks ddaa
<justdave> does the production server have a url yet?
<ddaa> kiko: you're welcome pal
<sabdfl> tal experts?
<sabdfl> is there any way to set multiple attributes in a single element using tal:attributes?
<daf> sure
<daf> tal:attributes="href http://foo.com; title Foo Project"
<sabdfl> thanks
<kiko> ddaa, don't you think annotation is a valid part of an rcs frontend?
<lifeless> kiko: thats a loaded question
<kiko> thankfully my wrists hurt
<ddaa> It would certainly by useful, and not complex in the multiple-commiter archive case.
<lifeless> sabdfl: there were only 4 unmerged patches, I've cherry picked two. (yours and mine) into production
<lifeless> I can code update whenever you like
<ddaa> it's significantly more tricky to get right in a distributed development environment.
<lifeless> kiko: whats the use case that you want to solve - 'being able to run annotate' is not a use case.
<lifeless> ddaa: thanks for merge that in
<lifeless> testing it on importd-test now.
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm not kiko, but it seems that a common use case is "figuring out what the hell this stuff does here".
<lifeless> ddaa: for annotate ?
<ddaa> lifeless: great, I was expecting I'd have to do it myself tomorrow.
<ddaa> lifeless: yes, that's what I think is a common use case for annotate.
<lifeless> ddaa: your next task should you choose to accept it, is to start working through the info files and testing them, in parallel with proposing more ProjectProduct mappings from the same files.
<lifeless> only worry about ones with CVS or SVN repositories at this point.
<kiko> lifeless, yes.
<ddaa> lifeless: hu... so I'll need to get the test buildbot up and running anyway.
<lifeless> ddaa: yes indeedy.
<lifeless> the latest launchpad & the latest database work fine for me.
<lifeless> but keep your local hacks handy :(
<lifeless> :)
<kiko> lifeless, ddaa has a very reasonable point. and to be honest, browsing an annotated version of the file is, in itself, a valid use case. just want to see how much of a file has been changed by others, for instance.
<ddaa> So, my task is to pick e.g. zlib and try to import it, and check the changelog to see whether they look half sane?
* kiko uses annotation *every* day on local projects
<lifeless> ddaa: https://wiki.canonical.com/CscvsChecking
<ddaa> lifeless: define latest? what local hacks are you talking of?
<lifeless> didn't you tweak your install slightly for buildbot ?
<lifeless> latest - in rocketfuel now.
<ddaa> I mean, latest devel or latest production?
<lifeless> latest devel
<lifeless> latest production is (of course) good too.
<lifeless> see the production-2 config in rocketfuel dists.
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, the order is : put zlib mapping on the wiki page for sabdfl/I to ok. test zlib in buildbot import + sync in your local repo. then we put it into production.
<ddaa> Mh... I'll look at it tomorrow.
<lifeless> we're aiming for 5 into production each day.
<ddaa> Expect me to come and harass you quite a bit until I get started.
<lifeless> do so - this is our top priority
<ddaa> ETA?
<lifeless> for what 
<ddaa> for bulk imports
<lifeless> thats what we are doing
<lifeless> started 3 weeks back
<ddaa> what is the expected date of completion?
<lifeless> target is 120 by the release of ubuntu.
<lifeless> I think we are going to miss that by a mile, but the closer we come the better.
<lifeless> so far so good
<lifeless> much better than the crack you had before.
<lifeless> thank you
* lifeless goes to do a little housework whie those 3 test runs run.
<lifeless> sabdfl: https://www.warthogs.hbd.com/ProjectProductSetup
<lifeless> sabdfl: still has a huge number not seconded
<lifeless> And I've much much more to come that I'm waiting for the non-seconded bit to shrink first.
<lifeless> wtf
<lifeless> cvs [checkout aborted] : Could not map memory to RCS archive /srv/importdtest/botslave/buildbot-jobs/coreutils-HEAD-import.job/coreutils@arch.ubuntu.com/coreutils--MAIN--0/cvs_temp_repo/coreutils/lib/offtostr.c,v: No such file or directory
<lifeless> ls /srv/importdtest/botslave/buildbot-jobs/coreutils-HEAD-import.job/coreutils\@arch.ubuntu.com/coreutils--MAIN--0/cvs_temp_repo/coreutils/lib/offtostr.c\,v 
<lifeless> /srv/importdtest/botslave/buildbot-jobs/coreutils-HEAD-import.job/coreutils@arch.ubuntu.com/coreutils--MAIN--0/cvs_temp_repo/coreutils/lib/offtostr.c,v
<lifeless> chinstrap does weird-ass shit sometimes.
<kiko> ack
<kiko> mmap()ing rcs archives is failing?
<lifeless> not in general.
<lifeless> that a cvs error fwiw
<stub> lifeless: I don't think the database schema patches made last night are required for anything that needs rolling out now
<sabdfl> lunchpad!
* Kinnison hugs his star-merge tool
<cprov> Kinnison: sabdfl : elmo_ : Can we make the Soyuz Pages Walk-through today, asap ?
* Kinnison nods. I guess sabdfl will have to get it another time
<sabdfl> Kinnison: i'm ready when you guys are, the production update went ahead yesterday
<Kinnison> okay; cool
<sabdfl> stub, lifeless: production update all squared away? things I need:
* Kinnison is without email today until his home adsl comes back alive
<sabdfl>  - ability to create projects and products through the doap interface (works on my system)
<sabdfl>  - ability to regiser sources through the doap interface (works on my system)
<cprov> Kinnison: fine, so in 10 minutes ?
<sabdfl>  - ability to register bug trackers through doap AND malone system (both work here)
<sabdfl> plus whatever you need, of course
<Kinnison> cprov: fine by me. Elmo? sabdfl?
<sabdfl> wfm
<elmo_> yeah, 'tever
<Kinnison> cprov: Should we head over to you; or will you come to the table?
<SteveA> stub: ping
<BradB> Can we not use _columns to define properties of SQLObject classes? Pretty please? :)
<spiv> BradB: I don't care much either way. :)
<spiv> (I somewhat like the segregation of SQLObject magic and normal attributes/methods, but then our use of e.g. MultipleJoin breaks that anyway...)
<spiv> Is there any reason why we don't have the =tagging-method mark .rej files as unrecognised, so that it's harder to accidentallly commit unresolved conflicts?
<stub> SteveA: pong
<stub> BradB: I'd already started migrating ;)
<stub> There is a Style in SQLBase to make it easier
* stub reboots
<spiv> The SQLObjectGuide on the wiki should probably be updated to reflect that..
<stub> My Kernel is spinning ;-/
* BradB removes the _columns' from the content classes he's in the middle of writing for infestation
<BradB> spiv: I'll do that.
* BradB todo.append's
<carlos> lifeless: ping?
<stub> BradB: Do you think we want to capture when the bugassignment changed, too?
<SteveA> stub: underscore in "name" columns?
<SteveA> no dash?
<stub> Dash and undescore too (I thought I said that?)
<SteveA> [a-z0-9._] ,
<SteveA> that's what your email says
<SteveA> and, why at least one non a-z digit?
<BradB> stub: Maybe, but maybe not yet.
<SteveA> oh, one non-digit
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> also, they need + don't they?
<SteveA> gtk+ ?
<SteveA> but no "+" at the start
<stub> SteveA: Yer - avoid namespace conflicts
<SteveA> there is a package name that has all digits
<stub> SteveA: At the moment, '+' isn't allowed. I think I need to add that
<stub> SteveA: No numbers-only to avoid namespace conflicts between the numeric id and the name.
<SteveA> so, realistically, we need [a-z0-9] [a-z0-9.-+] *
<SteveA> there is a package name that has all digits
<stub> SteveA: So do we change the package name or risk problems down the track?
<SteveA> I don't see a need for _.  Do you?
<SteveA> We can't change the package name
<SteveA> that would mean we can't do soyuz / malone / doap for debian
<SteveA> we can't go around telling debian to change on account of us
<stub> We can ask - it sounded like the debian folk didn't like the idea of an all-numeric package name either
<SteveA> for numeric ids, we can say something like "+id1234" in urls if necessary
<SteveA> I'll ask james...
<elmo_> I don't, but it's allowed by policy and there are existent examples
<elmo_> so as Steve said, we can't try to enforce a policy on Debian
<SteveA> we really should comply with the written debian policies
<SteveA> it is, after all, our Rock
<stub> Ok - but if some nutcase wants non-ASCII in their package name they can get stuffed.
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> we wave the debian package policy at them
<SteveA> and then politely give them the finger
<stub> Malone requires names don't conflict with id's because you can traverse on either, so the Bug.name will need a special rule.
<daf> I can't call my package "ff"?
<SteveA> who sets a Bug.name ?
<stub> There is actually a Debian written policy on package name to wave? That allowed all numeric
<SteveA> where does it come from?
<stub> ?
<SteveA> yes, there is
<SteveA> it is linked to the wiki page on tis
<stub> SteveA: Anybody who wants to give a bug a nickname
<SteveA> ok, that's fine then
<SteveA> so, a bug's nickname can't start with a number
<daf> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Package
<daf> that's binary packages
<stub> Oh - it can start with a number. Just can't be all numbers ;)
<Kinnison> daf: For the same reason I'm not allowed to call mine 
<SteveA> stub: see https://wiki.canonical.com/WebAppProcess
<daf> Kinnison: bah! ASCII fascists!
* Kinnison nods
<elmo_> daf: tree hugging hippy
<daf> censorship!
<SteveA> stub: search for "debian" in that page
<SteveA> stub: that lists the rules for url segments / names
<stub> daf: Blame the twonks who forgot to specify encoding in HTTP ;)
<daf> stub: and URLs
* stub meant that
<SteveA> stub: please either stick to the rules on that page, or change the rules on that page
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> It will follow these conventions:
<SteveA>    1.
<SteveA>       It will consist of only lowercase letters [a-z] , digits [0-9] , the period[.] , the minus sign [-]  and the plus sign [+] .
<stub> Yer - I can read ;)
<SteveA>    2.
<SteveA>       It will be at least two characters in length.
<SteveA>    3.
<SteveA>       It will start with either a lowercase letter [a-z]  or a digit [0-9] .
<SteveA>    4.
<SteveA>       It will be unique within some defined space, see the table definitions for details. For example, look for UNIQUE ( project, name ) which would tell you that the name of that item is unique for all projects.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> (that was for the benefit of the channel logs)
<SteveA> stub: on the cookies problem... any idea how much time it would take to implement decently encrypted cookies, without the need for sessions, in exUF ?
<stub> You can't
<daf> stub: http://www.w3.org/International/O-URL-and-ident -- woo!
<stub> Oh... hangong
<stub> Assuming a descent encryption library is available, an hour or two.
<stub> You just have to find the bit where it sets the cookie and make it set it to crypt(pw) instead, and the bit where it retrieves the cookie and make it do decrypt(pw).
<carlos> daf: do you know if lalo left already? should we reassign his bugs?
<daf> carlos: I don't know
<daf> carlos: I was expecting to see him around more this week
<SteveA> stub: hmm... know of any readily available libraries where we can use a big salt?
<stub> SteveA: Not a one way crypt - needs to be two way like rotor. There are python crypto libraries around but I haven't looked into them,
<stub> I think they have AES implementations which would be fine.
<stub> Heck - XOR with the secret would probably be fine.
* carlos is going to leave for a while
<daf> stub: depends how secure you want it to be
<BradB> stub: We don't need that BugInfestationType table.
<stub> Ta. Almost got that one done before I got distracted by name constraints ;)
<SteveA> daf: no it doesn't
<SteveA> daf: this is a one time pad
<SteveA> with a salt
<daf> oh, I see
<stub> BradB: Do we drop the infestation column too on ProductBugInfestation?
<stub> BradB: oic. Just leave it as an int for dbschema.py to validate
<SteveA> stub: jabber?
<SteveA> sometime or other
<stub> Brad - can you live without an official patch to create your requested tables? I've got something urgent to do for Steve.
<BradB> I'm working with the mods made locally already. I won't commit anything, of course, until there's an official patch, but I won't be ready to commit anything for a couple of hours I think anyway.
<BradB> So yes, I can live without an official patch. ;)
<BradB> (for now :)
<jdub> DEBIAN IS OUR ROCK!
<dilys> Bug 2073 resolved: James Troup(elmo) as Soyuz Tester/Guide
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2073
<kiko> morning pret people
<elmo_> pizza people today
<kiko> wow!
<SteveA> brad says: "What has 'bilabong' to do with australia?"
<spiv> "billabong"
<SteveA> I mistranscribed
<dilys> New bug 2090 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Add Brad's nickname.py lib and CreatePerson() method to FOAF 
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2090
<kiko> cprov, kicking bz's ass :)
<stub> How to I import a tarball into arch?
* stub found the answer over 4 different pages of the docs
<Kinnison> you init a tree; unpack the tarball; add the files and dirs; check tla tree-lint is happy; and then to tla import
<Kinnison> (approx)
<dilys> New bug 2091 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Create a Soyuz QA branch
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2091
<cprov> kiko: yep, last day = good results :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> wow
<cprov> dilys: don't you like it ? btw, I'll try to create not so ugly pages :)
<kiko> dilys is one phat chick
<Kinnison> stub: around?
<stub> yo
<Kinnison> Do you want comments when I give schema changes?
<Kinnison> I.E. SQL comments
<Kinnison> gah; I.E. SQL 'COMMENT' commands
<stub> Yes please. Sometime after rollout I'm going to want the entire thing commented (for my benefit if not others - I still don't know what half the tables are supposed to represent :-/ )
<Kinnison> Okay.
<dilys> New bug 2094 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Change to queries inside Soyuz App Components to the properly SQLObject
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2094
<dilys> New bug 2095 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Use Sourcepackage() instead of SoyuzSourcepage()
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2095
<cprov> dilys: you "bug broadcast" :)
<cprov> dilys: what is tcpwatch (on lp/utilities) for ?
* Kinnison wonders why cprov is talking to a bit
<Kinnison> erm, a bot
<cprov> cprov: oopps 
* cprov kicks XCHAT again
<cprov> daf: what is tcpwatch (on lp/utilities) for ?
<Kinnison> stub: any chance we can have those lucille DBA requests done soon?
<stub> They are in aren't they?
<Kinnison> maybe I'm missing a star-merge or two
<Kinnison> stub: and I've just posted another one anyway :-)
<stub> database/schema/patch-3-01-0.sql
<kiko> cprov, LOL
<Kinnison> stub: aah yes; although that's missing an index on the id column for sourcepackagepublishing :-(
<Kinnison> stub: did I forget to ask for that?
* BradB remembers one of the stated goals of Z3 to not require users (i.e. developers) to know the entire framework to be able to use little bits of it. Heh heh. Heh.
<kiko> BradB, that assumes users inhabit Jim's mind
<BradB> Perhaps "users" was defined as "rocket scientists on their coffee break."
<kiko> rocket scientists don't drink coffee. they drink rocketfuel.
<BradB> heh
<daf> cprov: it's part of a fish^Wfunctional doctesting framework we're introducing
<cprov> daf: tks
<daf> I'll write some documentation for it soon
<cprov> daf: great
<dilys> New bug 2096 for Launchpad/Launchpad: Schema class needed by Person class but it's not in place
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2096
<limi> seems I have a PQM merge failure for my last commit - is there a quick way to compare what I have in my repository with what is at rocketfuel?
<cprov> limi: tla star-merge will bring the conflicts to your local  tree 
<limi> ok
<daf> and they you have lovely .orig and .rej files to play with :)
<limi> and is there then a command to see them, or do I have to hunt for .orig and .rej files?
<daf> tla tree-lint -b will list orig/rej files
<daf> but orig/rej still sucks
<limi> aha, thanks
<cprov> limi: pay attention to 'C' infront of files :)
<limi> heh, yes
<daf> limi: do you have a merge tool?
<limi> FileMerge from Apple should work
<daf> limi: if you do, you can "tla get" rocketfuel, and then use a standard merge tool to fix the files that conflict
<daf> I think the PQM error message should say which files conflict
<limi> hm, ok
<daf> I find it easier to use vimdiff than stare at orig/rej files
<limi> anyway, will have to fix it later - on my way home
<limi> see you later
<cprov> daf: it does actually says , doesn't it ?
<daf> cprov: the PQM error message?
<cprov> daf: yep
<daf> cprov: I can't remember :)
<cprov> daf: since last week I'm not receiving success/failure from my PQM requests, I'm doing it in a BLIND way :)
<daf> !
<daf> mysterious email lossage?
<spiv> 
<daf> spiv: quite
<spiv> Guh..
<cprov> daf: but as far as I can remember, yes , that messages comes with the files state if failure
<cprov> spiv: heya !
<spiv> cprov: Hello.
<spiv> <spiv> Is there any reason why we don't have the =tagging-method mark .rej files as unrecognised, so that it's harder to accidentallly commit unresolved conflicts?
<cprov> spiv: when will you be able to move the people branch of Soyuz to FOAF ?
<cprov> spiv: unrecognized .rej on arch ? nice !!! how ?
<spiv> cprov: change {arch}/=tagging-method, but before I blindly do so, I'd like one of our arch gurus to tell me it's a sane thing to do :)
<spiv> jblack/ddaa/lifeless: ^
* ddaa is here
<cprov> spiv: ddaa : so ?!
<ddaa> Sounds useful, but you might have surprises.
<ddaa> tla treats .orig and .rej files a bit specially.
<carlos> ddaa: do you know why could be that I cannot use gnome-gpg when creating a new branch with tla?
<ddaa> Like moving them to "++ignored-conflicts" or something when they get in the way.
<spiv> I figure there's probably a good reason why it's not like this by default :)
<carlos> ddaa: gnome-gpg is a gnome front end to gpg
<carlos> and it fails to connect with X
<spiv> ddaa: get in the way of what?  another conflict?
<ddaa> carlos: I am using gnome-gpg right now in my signing rules...
<carlos> ddaa: it also works here, except with tla tag
<ddaa> spiv: I think that's all, yes. But I cannot be positive.
<ddaa> carlos: just to be sure, you did tell --no-tty?
<carlos> nope
<carlos> should I?
<ddaa> I do, it avoids weird things that might happen when spawning gpg from tla.
<spiv> ddaa: Ok, sounds like its less surprising than finding you accidentally committed without resolving a conflict.
<ddaa> spiv: the point is that if you do multiple merges, (e.g. with replay) you might still miss conflicts.
<carlos> ddaa: gnome-gpg --default-key 60F957D7 --clearsign --no-tty?
<ddaa> and the additional confidence might me dangerous.
<kiko> ddaa!
<spiv> ddaa: But that could happen right now anyway.
<spiv> ddaa: And our typical use-cases by far are single merges.
<ddaa> carlos: yup, that's what I do (except I do not specify the key).
<spiv> I appreciate that might not be true for all projects held in arch, but it is true of launchpad.
<carlos> ddaa: ok
<ddaa> So, moving the .rej pattern from backup to unrecognized sounds something reasonable to do.
<spiv> Hmm, would marking ++ignored-conflicts as unrecognised work?
<carlos> next branch will tell me if that helps :-)
<ddaa> Nope.
<carlos> ddaa: thanks
<spiv> Or is that too evil? :)
<ddaa> spiv: ++* is hardwired precious, and ,,* is hardwired junk.
<daf> ddaa: is there a way to have conflicting files left intact?
<spiv> Drat.
<ddaa> daf: none that I am aware of.
<spiv> Ok, well I'll mark .rej/.orig as unrecognised, anyway.
<spiv> ddaa: Thanks
<daf> ddaa: e.g. rather than foo{,.rej,.orig}, foo{.mine,.other}
<daf> ddaa: I tink that would make resolving conflicts much easier for me
<ddaa> daf: I understand, that was thoroughly discussed on gau. A patch in that direction would very probably be accepted easily.
<ddaa> That's a hook for custom merge tools.
<ddaa> daf: in the meantime --three-way is your friend.
<daf> ah, good
<daf> --three-way?
<ddaa> star-merge -H
<Kinnison> sounds like good fun
<ddaa> use diff3 for merging
<daf> interesting
<ddaa> a la CVS conflict markers
<ddaa> It is reputed to be broken though.
<daf> oh
<daf> are you sure it's my friend?
<ddaa> daf: the reason why it is broken are quite subtle.
<ddaa> I have found a test case where it seems to do the wrong thing, but I'm not too sure.
<daf> ok, so should I trust it or not? :)
<ddaa> There is also the fact that it will cause star-merge to ignore changes which seem have been already applied.
<ddaa> daf: If you cannot use emacs diff mode, or something vim equivalent, and what something nice to fix conflicts, it's your friend.
<daf> I can use vimdiff
<daf> which I like
<daf> but
<Kinnison> I want to be able to use meld to solve tla conflicts
<ddaa> But you have to be aware it's no magic and needs to me eyeballed.
<Kinnison> meld is cool
<daf> I have to explicitly get the tree I want to merge with in order to get pristine versions of the files I want to merge with
<ddaa> Kinnison: ++
<Kinnison> ddaa: ??
<ddaa> Kinnison: meld is cool
<ddaa> yet I'm addicted to emacs diff and ediff modes.
<Kinnison> ediff confuses me
<ddaa> Emacs sucks, but everything else sucks more :-)
<ddaa> daf: I understand your problem, and it is valid. There's no easy way to solve it. Look for "custom merge" "diff3" "xml diff" threads in the archive, you should be able to find the relevant data somewhere in the noise.
<ddaa> But if somebody implements an option, like "star-merge --external-merge" or something, it will probably be easily accepted.
<ddaa> Mhh... I guess that's also something that might be done in FAI.
<ddaa> ooops
<ddaa> RAW
<spiv> Heh.
<SteveA> what does FAI expand to? "forget about it" ?
<ddaa> fai has already reimplemented it's merge operator. Once you have implemented the star-merge algorithm (finding the common parent) it's trivial to do what you want. Sounds like something we could put in RAW.
<Kinnison> stevea: fully automated installation
<Kinnison> erm; or not
<ddaa> Friendly Arch Interface.
* Kinnison wishes his fingers waited for contact
<Kinnison> s/contact/context/
* Kinnison sighs
<ddaa> It's looking for a non-conflicting name, though...
<Kinnison> ddaa: FAI is a massively overloaded acronym
<ddaa> daf: probably you should bring your request to lifeless/scott/bob2.
<BradB> FAI is an MOA
* Kinnison causes bradb acronym-related pain
* ddaa hands a penalty card to BradB
* Kinnison subscribes BradB to the AAAAA list.
<spiv> "Ouch!  You hit me right in the acronym!"
<BradB> ARP is a real PITA FYI
<ddaa> Kinnison: Association des Amateur d'Andouillette Auvergnate Authentique?
<Kinnison> non
<BradB> ben oui
<Kinnison> BradB: j'ai dis non
<SteveA> is Andouillette a kind of sausage?
<ddaa> Kinnison: that's a real non-profit in France. They deliver a label of quality for a specific kind of sausage.
<Kinnison> ddaa: American Association Against Acronym Abusers
<SteveA> a kind of sausage that has an anus?
<Kinnison> Trust SteveA to come up with that
<ddaa> SteveA: ??? well, "andouille" is soft slang for idiot, I guess that explain your dictionnary information :-)
<kiko> who said anus?!
<dilys> New bug 2097 for Launchpad/Rosetta: make a dbschema for message ID plural forms
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2097
<dilys> New bug 2098 for Launchpad/Launchpad: improve Launchpad debugging modes
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2098
<dilys> Bug 1907 resolved: check the implementation of request/lp:person to make sure it works right
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1907
<dilys> Bug 1908 resolved: check that the IPerson adapter code is as it should be
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1908
* BradB timestamps
<cprov> Kinnison: how do I configure Emacs to open ZCML files in sgml-mode ?
<daf> cprov: alias emacs="vim +ft=xml"
<carlos> X-)
<cprov> daf: vim users are loosers :)
<carlos> daf: that's why I'm using gvim :-)
<carlos> uupps
<carlos> cprov: that's why I'm using gvim :-)
<carlos> :-D
<Kinnison> cprov: (setq auto-mode-alist (cons '("\\.zcml$" . sgml-mode) auto-mode-alist))
<Kinnison> cprov: in your .emacs
<Kinnison> cprov: *or* <!-- -*- sgml -*- --> at the top
<Kinnison> cprov: of the zcml file
<cprov> Kinnison: thank you :)
<Kinnison> cprov: I've got some cute functions for arch tags too if you want them
<cprov> Kinnison: please !!
<Kinnison> ;; Useful little archy bits
<Kinnison> (defun dsilvers-insert-uuid () "" (interactive)
<Kinnison> (insert (shell-command-to-string "uuidgen"))
<Kinnison> )
<Kinnison> (defun dsilvers-insert-arch-tag () "" (interactive)
<Kinnison> (insert "arch-tag: ") (dsilvers-insert-uuid)
<Kinnison> )
<Kinnison> (global-set-key [(control c) (control a) t]  'dsilvers-insert-arch-tag)
<Kinnison> that makes "C-c C-a t" insert arch-tag: <UUID>
<cprov> Kinnison: arch tags sucks a bit when copying files ... I preffer 'tla add'
<Kinnison> cprov: arch-tags *rock* when moving files though
<cprov> Kinnison: but as I said you get in troubles when you copy them ...
<Kinnison> cprov: tree-lint helps
<daf> Kinnison: ewww, no -*- emacs warts -*- please
<Kinnison> cprov: plus I go C-s arch-tag RET C-k C-c C-a t C-d if I copy a file anyway
<cprov> Kinnison: aha, "Simple Life"  ?
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> daf: better than 'vim: ft=foo' warts
<daf> Kinnison: they're just as bad
<Kinnison> At least emacs warts can be almost read in-line
<Kinnison> E.g. /* This file is written in -*- C++ -*- */
<spiv> Kinnison: That's what the .cpp file extension is for :P
<Kinnison> spiv: .h
<spiv> .hpp ;)
<Kinnison> spiv: and suggesting .hpp will result in pain
* Kinnison causes spiv pain
<spiv> Hehe.
* spiv winked for a reason.
<Kinnison> I've already told SteveA to stop fluttering his eyelashes at me
<Kinnison> I don't need you winking at me too
<spiv> Hah
* Kinnison never got the 'Sexual Harassment' training at MIPS so I don't know how to respond :-)
<daf> Kinnison: they train their employees how to do sexual harrassment?
<BradB> anyone read the activity mailing list?
<BradB> They're pretty, em, explicit aren't they. ;)
<Kinnison> daf: Dunno; I never got the training
<kiko-afk> BradB, I would rather not know about intestinal problems, yes.
<BradB> kiko: You do not want to know about the mental movie I watched while reading that email.
<BradB> In fact, I just watched it again.
<spiv> BradB: Mention that in your activity report ;)
<kiko> "Puked after reading lifeless' activity report. Went back to bed"? 
<BradB> heheh
<Kinnison> Why is patch 422 missing from launchpad?
<spiv> Kinnison: it was a bad commit (from lalo iirc) that was backed out by lifeless.
<Kinnison> aah
<Kinnison> cool
<BradB> spiv: ping
<spiv> BradB: pong
<BradB> spiv: We wanna know why pqm keeps build-config'ing and star-merging from Mark. It's on its third iteration of doing that, since I've been paying attention. Mark did his last pqm request over an hour ago and hasn't received any email.
<BradB> now it's just finished another one of those
<spiv> Hmm!
<BradB> it's started another build-config now
<spiv> I need to reboot (kacipd is eating my cpu again).
<spiv> But I'l ltake a look after that.
<BradB> ok
* ..[topic/#launchpad:BradB] : lunchpad: home of the sandwich sprinters | fogo na bomba | "I wasn't feeling good" works just as well.
* Kinnison waves
<BradB> spiv: How's it going? :)
<spiv> BradB: Not good -- gnome-terminal crashed :(
<spiv> So I spent a few moments with bug buddy.
<spiv> I also don't have enough permissions to really see what's going on.
<spiv> The pqm queue is in /home/pqm/arch/queue on chinstrap, I believe.
<spiv> But I can't read all the files in there.
<elmo_> eh, what do you need to read?
<spiv> the patch.* files in the queue.  Well, I doubt that would help me do anything other than confirm that "yep, mark's is still there, and still being processed over and over..."
<spiv> I don't directly need to read anything, I just want to know why pqm is looping (processing the same queue item again and again, apparently), and what needs to be done to fix it :)
<BradB> spiv: Hang on, we're doing some killing here.
<spiv> Rockin'
<spiv> It's great having a killer sysadmin ;)
<daf> spiv: "killer" as in "homicidal"?
<spiv> "no comment"
#launchpad 2004-10-20
<kiko> so
<kiko> all quite in the land of pret.
<kiko> quiEt
<kiko> sabdfl, house empty once again?
<cprov> elmo_: ping
<elmo_> hey
<cprov> elmo_: does changes@db.warthogs.hbd.com works now ?
<elmo_> should do?
<cprov> elmo_: I regenerated my ssh key and and I trying to send it there without success ..
<carlos> elmo_: do you have already data about the bandwidth requirements to be an ubuntu mirror?
<elmo_> carlos: no
<carlos> ok
<elmo_> SSH Auth Keys           : ssh-dss AAAAB3Nz..Ag/B2w== cprov@rebecca
<elmo_> cprov: that's the key right?
<cprov> elmo_: yes, looks like my one
<cprov> cprov: but I didn't receive the email with the results, is it normal ?
<cprov> elmo_: as the same as is happining with PQM 
<cprov> elmo_: can you see any strange relation amoung this things ?
<elmo_> meh, I'll be up in a sec
<cprov> elmo_: ok
* carlos is downgrading his SID server into warty. Don't do it in home!!!
<elmo_> cprov: nothing in postfix logs for 'cprov' or 'async', so please ask lifeless ...
<cprov> elmo_: ok, thank you for your help
<justdave> PQM rejects email if your envelope from address doesn't resolve
<justdave> learned that the hard way setting up my laptop the last time.
<justdave> gotta make sure /etc/mailname is a domain that exists
!lilo:*! For those of you who are interested in the US presidential debates: #debates and #debatesdiscuss .... thanks.
!lilo:*! oops, #debates and #debatediscuss
<sabdfl> lifeless: around?
<lifeless> sabdfl: sortof
<lifeless> wassup ?
* BradB hacks up a unit test for SQLMethod, which may be a cool way to 1. vastly speed up database operations by attaching bare SQL to methods and 2. allow you to specify a class name that can act as the SelectResults for the results this thing returns (so that, as long as you define an __iter__, the behaviour of the results returned is limited only by your imagination.)
<sabdfl> lifeless: i had a bad pqm experience last night
<sabdfl> my merge sent pqm into an infinite loop
<lifeless> you hadn't mirrored ? 
<sabdfl> not the usual one, a new one
<sabdfl> i'd mirrored all right
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> eek.
<sabdfl> please could you check its logs to see what happened
<sabdfl> and I'm about to do anoter pqm message, let's see if it blows up in the same way
<lifeless> you got james to kill it ?
<sabdfl> lifeless: yes
<sabdfl> it ran about 10 times before we just killed it
<lifeless> ok I've found the failed patch
<sabdfl> ok, new one is on the wire
<lifeless> request that is..
<lifeless> simulating it now.
<sabdfl> simulated it fine on my laptop last night
<lifeless> simulating it on chinstrap :)
<lifeless> which still has occasional random segfaults and weirdness.
<lifeless> I think its the same bug - the one in my tla branch that I haven't tracked down yet.
* lifeless raises the priority on that even higher.
<sabdfl> 20 minutes and still no sign of success / failure. lifeless, is it spinning?
<lifeless> sabdfl: not afaict
<lifeless> I just tested it there on chinstrap and it worked for me
<lifeless> its building the config again though, which is not a good thing
<elmo_> lifeless: any chance you can quiesce buildbot on chinstrap at some point in the next 8 hours or so, so I can reboot chinstrap?
<lifeless> elmo_: when coreutils finishes, sure.
<lifeless> I'll put it in offline mode now
<elmo_> lifeless: excellent, thanks
<lifeless> actually, its quiet now.
<lifeless> 16680 patches in coreutils
<lifeless>  :)
<lifeless> that'll be kicking it off monday morning on galapagos
<elmo_> oh, galapagos too, pls, if it's running
<lifeless> elmo_: macquarie too ?
<elmo_> lifeless: yeah - tho that isn't running persisent jobs like chinstrap is it?
<sabdfl> lifeless: pqm situation?
<lifeless> sabdfl: watching it
<lifeless> elmo_: yes macquarie + galapagos run jobs all the time, automatically.
<lifeless> I'm taking them both offline now, as they happened to be idle.
<lifeless> let me know when I can restart them,
<lifeless> elmo_: done
<lifeless> sabdfl: you should have had email,
<lifeless> it finished its run, and it didn't abort or hang
<lifeless> sabdfl: ah, my bad.
<lifeless> I'll correct the error you got
<sabdfl> yowser, never seen that before
<lifeless> and you never should
<lifeless> ok resubmit the merge please.
<lifeless> I'll hang around for it to finish.
<elmo_> lifeless: galapagos is back up
<elmo_> lifeless: btw, arch-pqm.log is full of whining about the lockfile - dunno if that's normal or not
<sabdfl> lifeless: still no result
<lifeless> elmo_: its normal, just means that a run took more than one minute.
<lifeless> sabdfl: its failing on the commit.
<lifeless> I'm correcting it now
<sabdfl> whats the error caused by?
<lifeless> These explicit ids have no corresponding file:
<lifeless> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/.arch-ids/archarchive.pyc.id
<lifeless> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/.arch-ids/archbranch.pyc.id
<lifeless> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/.arch-ids/archchangeset.pyc.id
<lifeless> I think.
<lifeless> yes, definately.
<lifeless> you've hit a bug that has (IIRC) been corrected in the release james was working on before toms 'new process'.
<lifeless> in your launchpad, run tla delete for each of those files.
<lifeless> the commit, and submit the merge again.
<lifeless> I'll add a TODO to have pqm more clearly tell you about this.
<lifeless> ok, bug added against me for that.
<elmo_> can you guys shout when you're done and I'll "quickly" reboot chinstrap
<sabdfl> lifeless: ok, pqm incoming
<lifeless> let me know when yoiu get a result, so I can go home :)
<sabdfl> lifeless: still no result
<sabdfl> lifeless: STILL not result
<sabdfl> lifeless: any sign of life?
<lifeless> sorry, had laptop closed here
<lifeless> no further assertions raised, digging now
<sabdfl> so did it fail?
<lifeless> I've done it by hand
<lifeless> the lock file was held from the run I'd aborted.
<lifeless> adding another todo to detect stale locks
<lifeless> ok, you should be fine now.
<lifeless> I'm off home.. gnight all.
<sabdfl> night lifeless
<sabdfl> does that mean it completed successfully?
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> lol
<kiko> where are there sandwich sprinters
<elmo_> on their way home
<kiko> and the datacenter?
<elmo_> hmm, was going okay until I hit a "/dev/hahasucker has gone 210 days without being checked, check forced"
<kiko> how long has it been?
<kiko> since it's started running I mean.
<elmo_> hmm?
<kiko> the fsck?
<elmo_> oh, dunno, 20 minutes or so now, I think
<kiko> jesus. 
<kiko> how was this week, then? any interesting news?
<ddaa> duh... looks like the infoImporter was broken by the launchpad reorganisations...
<ddaa> Where is the the sql-object-ish thing for SoyuzProduct now?
<ddaa> Have to do something like "query = SoyuzProduct.select(SoyuzProduct.q.name == 'unassigned')"
<sabdfl> ddaa: user Product
<sabdfl> use Product, sorry
* ddaa greps "class Product"
<ddaa> canonical.soyuz.importd.ProductMapper?
<ddaa> Sorry if I'm asking silly question, I'm completely behind in soyuz evolutions...
<ddaa> or canonical.database.product.Product?
<kiko> all sqlobjects should come from database
<ddaa> Okay. But I got the impression that database classes should only be used as back-ends by very specific classes.
<ddaa> Back in London, it was something along the lines of database--mapper--domain--restOfTheWorld
<ddaa> And I did not find the domain objects again, yet I found some mappers, in the same module which previously contained the SoyuzProduct class used by infoImporter.
<ddaa> So I'm wondering, what are the Mapper class for?
* ddaa greps for ProductMapper
<sabdfl> there were multiple independent implementations of Product
<sabdfl> they should all have been merged to Product now
<sabdfl> canonical.launchpad.database.Product
<sabdfl> if thatdoesn't do what you need, please let me know and I'll find and merge in old code
<sabdfl> from the above code, looks like Product will work perfectly
<sabdfl> from canonical.launchpad.database import Product
<sabdfl> query = Product....
<sabdfl> etc
<ddaa> Yeah. But it does not mean the above code was Right, the info importer stuff was one-off code written not to last but to answere a quick need... But that also means it's only needed for testing now, so there is no point in making non-trivial cleanups...
<ddaa> so, c.l.d.Product it will be.
<ddaa> Thanks.
<ddaa> Duh... now imported products do not show up in launchpad...
* ddaa checks the db
<ddaa> Mh actually that's the sourcesource for project "unassigned"
<ddaa> Yeah, the database contains a bunch of sourcesource for the project "unassigned", but none show up in http://localhost:8085/doap/projects/do-not-use-info-imports/unassigned
#launchpad 2004-10-21
* BradB gets back to Montreal
<sabdfl> BradB: welcome home :-)
<BradB> thanks :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<sabdfl> so... python question for you guys
<sabdfl> anyone around for it?
<ddaa> sabdfl: I'm around
* ddaa is away now
* spiv is sort of around
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
!alindeman:*! Hi all ... a main rotation server appears to be having some connectivity problems.  It's been pulled from rotation to mitigate any further problems.  Sorry for any inconvenience--thanks for using freenode.
<sabdfl> are the debug skins now disabled?
<sabdfl> is there a way to get tracebacks back other than the PMDServer?
<sabdfl> hey stub
<sabdfl> you're up... late?
<sabdfl> early?
#launchpad 2004-10-22
<lifeless> stub: around ?
<stub> Morning
* stub had his sound off :-/
<stub> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> how do I log into the produciton launchpad now ?
<lifeless> to to imports
<lifeless> to do.
<stub> I haven't the foggiest
<lifeless> argh.
<lifeless> stub: so, how do I change a database into unicode on the fly ?
<stub> You don't as far as I know
<lifeless> garh
<stub> You dump it, drop it, create it and restore it
<lifeless> I'm about to head home and so on.. if you see stevea/sabdfl, can you ping them for me... ?
<stub> SteveA: Robert Collins (lifeless): I'm about to head home and so on.. if you see stevea/sabdfl, can you ping them for me... ?
<stub> lifeless was not able to log into the production launchpad to do imports
* ddaa grumbles
<ddaa> I'm about to ask some pretty stupid launchpad/imports questions on the mailing list, unless somebody can help me.
<ddaa> Here are my issues:
<ddaa> I want to setup a test environment for imports on my workstation.
<SteveA> hello
<ddaa> I am able to import info files. But launchpad do not show up in the "do not use" product where the infoImporter put them (I checked there were indeed imported SourceSource objects for this product).
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> if I'm to help, I need some more background information
<SteveA> I have never used the "importer" parts of launchpad
<ddaa> Also, the rocketfuel launchpad keeps asking for user/pass, and I have no idea where that info is stored.
<SteveA> i should also point out that it is 1C outside, and the heating folks havent turned on the heating here yet
<SteveA> so I am dressed for outside
<SteveA> user/pass is stored in the database
<ddaa> SteveA: afaik, nobody except lifeless and I (who wrote it back in London) ever used that shit. I actually had to unbreak it for the Product refactorings before it would run.
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> so, I can help with getting the auth stuff working
<SteveA> you need to be using an email address / password combination that is in the database
<ddaa> The big picture is "get a test environment for imports". Lifeless seems to thinks that's not a problem, but I never managed to get there...
* ddaa sights
<SteveA> or sighs even
<ddaa> Okay, lemme put the stuff up and dig into the database schema to figure out what you mean.
* SteveA goes outside to walk around a bit and get warmer, and pick up a non-expired bank card from the bank.
<mdz> spiv: ping?
<mdz> spiv: please follow up on #1922 when you're around
<ddaa> SteveA: Okay, I found emails and (hashed) passwords in sampledata/current.sql. Does getting a test loging involves running john to crack the passwords? I guess there is probably a saner way...
* ddaa hands the cluebat arounde
<ddaa> * "around."
<Kinnison> stub: ping?
<stub> Kinnison: pong
<Kinnison> stub: I've just pqm-merged a new patch into schema/pending
<stub> ddaa: look for createuser.py, somewhere in rosetta
<Kinnison> any chance that along with any of the lucille ones still pending from the list could be applied soon?
<stub> ta. yup - back on that in 10mins
<Kinnison> stub: fantastic
<ddaa> stub: processing |^H/^H-^H
<ddaa> Okay... the createuser.py, createproject.py and createproduct.py scripts all look bitrotted: they refer to RosettaPerson instead of Person. Also I think they belong in some generic launchpad directory (maybe lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts) instead of lib/canonical/rosetta/scripts.
<ddaa> Do you think it would make sense to fix and move those?
<stub> Yup. I don't know if anyone is already doing that or not.
* ddaa wonder how people create their test launchpads...
<ddaa> I only find bitrotten tools on my path...
* ddaa is fixing
<ddaa> duh... the tla experience on launchpad could massively benefit from partial inventory support...
<ddaa> 611 source files, 5235 versions-controlled files...
<ddaa> The difference is patchlogs and explicit ids.
<lifeless> ddaa: re test environment - are the info files in the same database ?
<lifeless> select count(*) from sourcesource; for instance.
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, I know its in the database
<lifeless> but there is this whole sync apache + launchpad
<lifeless> I'm not sure what approach is desired, and I'm not inclined to randomly poke things in production.
<lifeless> what I'd like is to be told 'Rob, use this password + username for editing sourcesource jobs'
<lifeless> until then, I'm kinda up-creek-without-paddle with regard to doing imports.
<ddaa> lifeless: yessir, it's all in launchpad_test
<lifeless> so if you go to /doap/projects/do-not-use-info-imports/unassigned/+sources/ what do you see ?
<ddaa> "   A system error occurred."
* SteveA returns
<lifeless> prefix the path with cd ~/botslave 
<lifeless> PYTHONPATH=~/buildbot/launchpad/lib:~/buildbot/launchpad/lib/canonical/sourcerer/util twistd -f buildbot.tap
<lifeless> oh bah
<lifeless> ++skin++Debug
<lifeless> prefix it with that, will give you the traceback
<lifeless> you may ned to run make enable-debugging or something first
<SteveA> lifeless: you want a username and password to use that authenticates you with launchpad?
<lifeless> and lets me edit all the existing sync jobs.
<lifeless> and finally, that apache will let through.
<ddaa> lme
* ddaa awes as emacs automagically points the line that raised the exception in the python source as launchpad drops into pdb
<SteveA> I think ken manheimer wrote that
<SteveA> Can you move the apache in question to using certificates?
<lifeless> I'm happy for that to be done, have no access to do so
<ddaa> Interesting, it raises when trying to get the 'Debug' skin... let's try w/o the debug skin thing...
<carlos> morning
<ddaa> (the difference is that I'm using port 8089, I just realised how it was meant to be used)
<SteveA> lifeless: what domain name and port do you use to access launchpad for imports?
<lifeless> https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/launchpad/
<lifeless> ok, logging out now...
<ddaa> The error from: doap/projects/do-not-use-info-imports/unassigned/+sources/
<ddaa>   File "/home/david/home/devel/canonical/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/sourcesource.py", line 196, in __getitem__
<ddaa>     return ss[0] 
<ddaa>   File "/home/david/home/devel/canonical/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 1238, in __getitem__
<ddaa>     return list(self.clone(start=start, end=start+1))[0] 
<ddaa> IndexError: list index out of range
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<ddaa> However I do not get into postmortem, looks like it happens in some thread...
<SteveA> spiv owns the DOAP and FOAF stuff
<stub> Kinnison: Did you settle on a name for the distroqueue table?
* SteveA misread that as distrotheque
<ddaa> +1 cute and fun
<Kinnison> stub: I don't have a preference either way. I'm happy with DistroQueue or DistroReleaseQueue. A row in the table refers to a DistroRelease but actions are taken on the aggregation of all the rows referring to DistroReleases in the same Distribution
<SteveA> ddaa: that error says to me that the code is assuming that there is a result row.  Yet, there are no results.
<ddaa> SteveA: I guessed that... I somehow expect people who are actually doing what I'm trying to do would have experience with my problem... I am almost certainly doing something wrong.
<SteveA> do you have suitable stuff in your database?
<ddaa> For some value of suitable... There are sourcesource entries for "unassigned"...
* ddaa looks at the code
<sabdfl> ddaa: if you create a launchpad_test db on your dev box at home
<ddaa> sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> by going to launchpad/database/schema and typing make run
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Did you ever reach a decision on whether DistroQueue or DistroReleaseQueue was preferable?
* SteveA feels the room start to heat up
<sabdfl> then you'll be able to login to the test system with user foo.bar@canonical.com and passwd test
<SteveA> lifeless: I've mailed admins and cced you, to ask for apache auth to be changed to certificate based auth for what you're doing
<SteveA> lifeless: now, we just need to ping elmo or thom to move this up the queue of sysadmin tasks
<ddaa> sabdfl: works, thanks.
<sabdfl> the plan as i understood it was to use a client cert for vpn, then user/pass for launchpad auth
<sabdfl> ddaa: i think the Debug skin is broken at the moment, it works for me on some launchpad components, sporadically
* SteveA is fixing the debug skin today
<ddaa> the post-mortem on port 8085 is even better. When the bt is available it drops into the debugger
<sabdfl> Kinnison: i can well imagine that a large derivative might have people taking separate decisions on different releases
<SteveA> sabdfl: want to do a phone call this afternoon?
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes please
<sabdfl> folks i did a lot of moving and renaming and reordering over the weekend
<sabdfl> malone and doap are working on my latest code
<sabdfl> soyuz and rosetta are broken
<ddaa> (hm.. postmortem is on 8089...)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: That's at the web-app level I think; I'm only talking about the automated processing through the queue as NEW etc need human intervention anyway and can be separated out on a DistroRelease basis if that's what's wanted. As I said; I can see arguments either way on the naming of the table so unless you do I'll suggest to stub to run with what I posted to the list.
<sabdfl> please go with distroreleasequeue
<Kinnison> stub: got that?
<sabdfl> ddaa: stevea will update the skins code today, so we have the server listening on three ports
<stub> Already going with that. I'm learning to channel Mark (at least on sensible decisions ;) )
<Kinnison> stub: Fantastic
<sabdfl> one gives you normal behaviour, one gives postmortem-debugger, one gives debug skin with tracebacks
<ddaa> Goodness.
<sabdfl> stub: will be sure to refer to you when i'm unclear on my own opinions :-)
<ddaa> Writing up my experience as I go. I'll update the ImportProcess page eventually.
<sabdfl> daf in NYC yet?
<Kinnison> I thought his flight was last night; so I'd assume he's asleep now
<sabdfl> cool. lucky boy
<SteveA> lifeless: does pqm run 'make check' on merges to the 'launchpad' category, and merge only if the exit code is 0 ?
* SteveA 's plans for the day include: fix debugging, check in first pagetests, review some code and mail review to launchpad list.
* ddaa is out for a couple of hours, some lunch and gym
<lifeless> ddaa: btw got deadlocks in the new code
<lifeless> SteveA: yes it does
<lifeless> ok, packing up to go home
<sabdfl> stub: did you use my updated, commented version of the infestation table proposal?
<stub> From pending? Yep
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<carlos> sabdfl: where should be moved the Schema and Label class? (at this moment they are inside dlalo.py)
<sabdfl> carlos:  canonical/launchpad/database/schema.py
<sabdfl> that can hold both of them
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> as well as supporting classes like "SchemaSet" if they exist
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> it exists as Schemas, but I will rename it.
<ddaa> lifeless: I'd need more info about the deadlocks. The only one I identified can not actually occur since the sync-queue size in unlimited (well, should be).
* carlos goes out for a while
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Would it be reasonable to add to SourcepackagePublishing a datepublished column like PackagePublishing has? Also then; is it reasonable to dual-task that column based on the state column. (To provide a time-to-delete type value for packages PendingRemoval from the release?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: rather add two columns, datecreated and scheduleddeletiondate
<sabdfl> weloveshortdieldnames
<sabdfl> field, even
<Kinnison> sabdfl: 'created' is a bit of a difficult column to fill
<sabdfl> Kinnison: am still trying to find the crack in my reorg
<Kinnison> sabdfl: entries are created in the table pending publication
<sabdfl> right.... datepublished
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> sabdfl: okay, so I'll add 'scheduleddeletiondate' to packagepublishing and the two columns to sourcepackagepublishing
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm going to start a Lucille/ subsection of the wiki if that's okay? (wiki.canonical.com naturally)
* Kinnison -> lunch, brb
<Kinnison> can I get some sanity checking on https://wiki.canonical.com/Lucille_2fPublishingNotes if anyone has a moment?
<Kinnison> Whose is the librarian?
<ddaa> Kinnison: I know how that feels :-)
<Kinnison> ddaa?
<ddaa> Had
<ddaa> a
<ddaa> quick look at it, but I do not know what it is about...
<Kinnison> Aah; I know what it's about
* Kinnison just committed a fix to make it work
<Kinnison> I was just wondering who wrote it so I could ask if they have any pending changes for it before I launch a pqm assault
<ddaa> ?????????????
<ddaa> duh, the sources suddenly appeared in launchpad...
* ddaa tries to reproduce the problem...
<Kinnison> problem?
<ddaa> Previously the sourcesource imported from info files did not show up in doap...
<ddaa> Now it does, for no apparent reason.
<Kinnison> aah
<ddaa> Looks like one has to start launchpad _after_ running infoImporter...
<ddaa> Merely refreshing the page is not enough, launchpad must me restarted if it's already running.
<ddaa> What's the trick to log in into launchad so I stop getting "zope.security.interfaces.Unauthorized" exceptions?
<Kinnison> foo.bar@canonical.com
<ddaa> I'm asking for the trick to get the place to enter that information...
<Kinnison> Oh right
<Kinnison> not a clue
* ddaa bumps the frustration counter once more
<ddaa> That stuff breaks for every single step I take... it's getting annoying.
<ddaa> Mhh... apparently I'm logged in a Foo Bar already, that's what shows in +addsources page, although it does not show in unassigned page... maybe that part of the reason why the sources suddenly appeared too...
<ddaa> haha... the infoImporter sets the sourcesource.owner to lifeless... that's probably what breaks... It might work better with Foo Bar...
<BradB> sabdfl: Did you add a note somewhere on the Wiki about how to propose db changes? If not, I'll do so now, and add it under Developer Resources on https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad_2fDevelopmentEnvironment.
<BradB> sabdfl: The goal is to collect everything I (for i in launchpad_developers) need to know about Doing The Right Thing while doing Launchpad development.
<BradB> In one easy-to-find place.
<ddaa> Making progresses... I get a different error now...
<ddaa> spiv: ping...
* ddaa looks for a paddle on eBay
* lalo back home
<Kinnison> hey cprov 
<Kinnison> cprov: is gina in launchpad yet?
<kiko> hey Kinnison
<BradB> The Makefile to create and init the launchpad_test DB seems to be broken. When I 'sudo -u postgres make', I get: createlang: language installation failed: ERROR:  could not access file "$libdir/plpython": No such file or directory, but I don't see anything on launchpad@ that tells me to expect that breakage. Anyone else seeing that problem? (I last star-merged about an hour and a half ago.)
<kiko> BradB, could it be you don't have plpython installed into your pgsql?
<cprov> Kinnison: hi, yes I hope :), lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts
<BradB> That looks like the problem, yes. :) The thing is, this was working fine before though.
<Kinnison> cprov: Cool. I've fixed the librarian so that it works. I'd like to consider getting gina to upload files into it so we can start testing it
<BradB> So someone seems to have added that dependency, for reasons of which I'm not entirely clear.
<Kinnison> BradB: stub is writing complex validation functions in plpython
<cprov> Kinnison: fine, you should run gina in zhongshan or another good machine from DC, ask elmo_ 
<Kinnison> cprov: *nod* Elmo was going to be setting up a machine for me
<kiko> Kinnison, he's trying to scare us off from launchpad by adding incomprehensible DB spachetti
<Kinnison> elmo_: how long will it be before I can have a machine to build a db on?
<Kinnison> kiko: hehe
* Kinnison is glad of his plpgsql experience now
<BradB> It'd have been nice to know about this dep being added, and for what reason (i.e. on launchpad@.) :)
<kiko> spachetti!
<kiko> BradB, yeah, actually, the makefile could just test and complain about it for you, how does that sound?
<BradB> It'd be more useful for it to do that, yeah.
* BradB goes off to install plpython
<cprov> Kinnison: btw, how to reactive rev-lib support on ARCH ? I've removed my .{arch}/=revision-library days ago :)
<cprov> Kinnison: just recreate it will solve ?
<kiko> it's LEILO!
<Kinnison> cprov: I think so
<cprov> Kinnison: tks
* lalo pokes kiko
<kiko> how's it moving lalo
<lalo> not terribly excitingly :-)
<ddaa> cprov: just register the revlib again
<ddaa> the revlib options are stored inside the revlib.
<ddaa> I assume you are not using any of the multiple revlib voodoo which I do not know how it works and which is documented nowhere I am aware of :-)
<cprov> ddaa: yep, I' ve done it, thanks 
<cprov> ddaa: but I' m still waiting the star-merge started 40 minutes ago :(
<ddaa> Sounds like you should have a local mirror.
<ddaa> Ha... star-merge w/o a greedy revlib hurts sometimes.
<cprov> ddaa: exactly !!
<ddaa> But then there should be some cachedrevs along the history...
<ddaa> if you feel like finding abentley and helping him write regression tests for the backbuilder, I'm sure that would be appreciated.
<cprov> ddaa: sorry, I didn' t undestand what you mean ? "him" who ?
<ddaa> abentley
<ddaa> The sane arch devel Canonical could not hire...
<cprov> ddaa: aaeron ? ohh yes ... :)
<ddaa> aaron
<cprov> ddaa: I've never seen him here,  I think, just the patches on commit@..
<ddaa> He's not on the staff.
<ddaa> so he's got no business being here. You can find him on #arch.
<cprov> ddaa: ok, I' ll look for him.
* BradB kicks Jaguar yet again for having a version of tar for which there's no option to exclude files.
<lalo> you guys?
<carlos> lalo: hey
<lalo> hello carlos :-)
<carlos> lalo: how is going?
<lalo> not too bad :-)
<lalo> forgot how much I *hate* looking for job
<kiko> you should think of that *before* quitting your last one <wink>
<lalo> :-)
<lalo> good advice
<BradB> spiv: Can you sanity check my changes to https://wiki.canonical.com/SQLObjectGuide?
<BradB> I'm still a bit worried that we keep using dbName everywhere, and wonder why some people seem to get errors when that param isn't specified (particularly with the column name is identical to the property name...of course there are some namings of FK's and such for which we need to pass dbName explicitly, but 95% of the time shouldn't need to.)
<BradB> s,with the,when the,
<daf> I think specifying the dbName was a matter of "explicit is better than implicit"
<daf> I don't know of any errors accounted by not having it, though
<BradB> sabdfl claims he had errors due to it
<BradB> Explicit is better than implicit, but when the API is documented, at some point too much explictness becomes just another place to introduce a bug in one's code.
<kiko> explicitness also makes the channel non-pg-13 safe
<kiko> elmo_?
<daf> mako and I are having some net connection trouble
<daf> we might be offline for a while
<SteveA> daf: are you running the tests?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: lucille page on the wiki would be excellent
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I've started punting notes onto the wiki already
<sabdfl> Kinnison: spiv ownz the librarian
<Kinnison> sabdfl: they're a little braindumpish currently
<Kinnison> sabdfl: But comments on the Lucille/PublishingNotes page would be nice
<sabdfl> BradB: note about db update process on wiki would be excellent
<carlos> sabdfl: Could I move Language, SpokenIn and Country objects into database/language.py?
<sabdfl> absolutely agree that we want the wiki to consolidate the launchpad knowledge
<SteveA> darn... there are changes that I know I made with daf on Friday that aren't in RF.
<sabdfl> bradb: agree that having to specify the name in both places is unnecesary, but is has been faiing if i didn't
<sabdfl> carlos: maybe put country in its own file, language and spokenin in a language.py file
<carlos> ok
<cprov> BradB: I' ve got the same problem with DB make, let's ask elmo ...
<BradB> cprov: The dep on plpython is clear, it's just that the annoyance caused by the unexpected intro of that has already cost me a good hour trying to get pgsql recompiled with plpython support.
<cprov> BradB: :0 !!
<BradB> I'll be updating the Wiki today to mention this dep too. :)
<sabdfl> BradB: i have a language installation thing in the db makefile that was breaking for me, so i commented it out
<sabdfl> i committed that change, maybe it's needed elsewhere
<sabdfl> hmm... i see it's come back
<BradB> yeah, stub's writing complex validation stuff in python; that's what it's needed for
<sabdfl> it's failing to Make for me
<sabdfl> do i need to install another language module from apt?
<BradB> sabdfl: You need plpython support compiled into postgresql.
<BradB> I've finally got mine going.
<sabdfl> is it not compiled into the warty postgres?
<BradB> dunno
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I intend to visit my parents once Warty is released to install it on their computer. As such, I'll be working a Friday and Monday from their house in wales (they have ADSL) will that be okay? [Fri 22nd, Mon 25th, Oct] 
<sabdfl> Kinnison: no problem
<sabdfl> musical chairs
<sabdfl> df wales -> nyc
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Aye
<sabdfl> kinnison cambridge -> wales
<sabdfl> mako?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm being bugged by my father to give him a date when I'll convert him from Windows :-)
<sabdfl> no date could be soon enouhg :-)
* Kinnison looks forward to getting his parents onto Warty.
<Kinnison> My mother hates computers but has to use them; my father is an old-school geek and just wants things to stop breaking.
<BradB> The Makefile is also checking incorrectly for the existence of the database. This has to do with the way that wc prints its output (which is indented, and has one space on the end.)
<BradB> sabdfl: presumably it would be useful if I fixed product release infestations (at the least, a vocab that has moved has broken the interface) and implemented source package release infestations today, correct?
<sabdfl> BradB|lunch: i have one of them working last night
<BradB> sabdfl: Something's broken about it now (probably because ProductRelease was moved out of site), so I'll fix it now.
<sabdfl> ok. sorry about that. we really need those page tests!
<dilys> Bug 2096 resolved: Schema class needed by Person class but it's not in place
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2096
<BradB> sabdfl: I'd do one for the infestation stuff right now, but I don't think SteveA or daf have documented it on the wiki, so that I can remind myself of what they told us Friday night. :)
<sabdfl> yeah, my memory of friday night is "cool!" but no idea how to implement
<BradB> I remember having to start and connect to a proxy, but I need details. ;)
<sabdfl> i think tonight i'm going to try to get productrelease and productseries smacked
<sabdfl> then i need to turn my attention to the RC for a few days
<sabdfl> then you'll have me back for the weekend
<SteveA> I'll be checking in some page tests before the end of tonight
<SteveA> and writing some docs
<daf> I have written some docs
<daf> I am waiting for PQM to do its thing before I send them to the list
<SteveA> daf: please send me the docs, not the list, at first.  I'm going to be changing a couple of things.
<daf> hmm, ok
<daf> I've made a couple of changes which are in the PQM queue
<SteveA> daf: I noticed that some of the changes we made on Friday weren't in RF
<SteveA> like the new names for the skin interfaces 
<daf> right
<daf> those are also in this merge
<daf> hmm, seems like a temporary problem with mail on this end
<SteveA> I find it strange that the .css files are under canonical/launchpad/templates
<BradB> sabdfl: Oh, I'll add a note to the Wiki on how to structure ZCML files too.
<BradB> sabdfl: In fixing this ProductRelease vocab lookup bug, caused by not including productrelease.zcml, I'm getting config conflicts with stuff in lib/canonical/malone/sql.zcml. Just to be sure then, *all* ZCML should live under lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/ then?
<SteveA> all ZCML that is to do with content and its views
<SteveA> that is, if you have a Product sqlobject class, it is descirbed by IProduct, and configured with product.zcml
<SteveA> but, do not move the other zcml that glues the rest of launchpad together
<BradB> IOW, to solve this conflict, the stuff from lib/canonical/malone/sql.zcml should be merged into this productrelease.zcml.
* BradB adds a README to lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/
<SteveA> hi
<jblack> hi. What's up? 
<SteveA> I think I want to do an undo-replay kind of thing
<SteveA> I have been hacking on various code in my treee
<jblack> Ok
<SteveA> and now I'd like to sync with RF before tidying up my code wrt latest RF and commiting it
<jblack> easily done.
<SteveA> that is, I'd like to commit a new sync with RF before committing my changes
<jblack> tla undo;  do the star merge stuff, commit; tla redo
<jblack> :)
<SteveA> what will tla undo do to files I have not yet tla added ?
<jblack> It should handle them fine, but double check to make sure.
<jblack> Theres an alternative if your nervous.
<jblack> Do another get in another dir, star-merge there and commit.
<jblack> then, go back to your old work tree, and tla replay
<SteveA> hmm... when I do a tree-lint, I get this:
<SteveA> These files would be source but lack inventory ids (`tla add' or a tagline perhaps?):
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad--devel--0--patch-59.patches
<SteveA> 
<jblack> Ok. Then undo doesn't handle new files right.
<jblack> Do the alternative way.
<SteveA> I haven't undone yet
<SteveA> I haven't done anything yet
<jblack> Oh.
<SteveA> that's just sitting there now
<jblack> then tla add them.
<daf> SteveA: the CSS files didn't use to be there
<daf> SteveA: they used to be in lp/styles, I think
<SteveA> jblack: oh, I know what that is
<SteveA> jblack: ok, I'll try the undo -> star-merge -> redo
<jblack> oK.
<jblack> tla add the new files before you undo though.
<carlos> dinner time, see you later
<Kinnison> Dinner sounds like an excellent plan
* cprov wonders if there is any news about current DB make crash on missed psql plpython support ...
<BradB> cprov: Yeah, same as before, ya gotta recompile postgres. :)
<BradB> ./configure --with-python ...
<BradB> cprov: Are you also noticing that the db exists check is incorrect and will claim that DB exists even if it doesn't, and then fails later saying the db doesn't exist?
<cprov> BradB: yep, this failure I know :) but recompile Postgresql looks very bad im my point of view :(
<BradB> yep, it was very bad from my point of view too :/
<cprov> BradB: is there a way to exclude the plpython support from our code ?
<BradB> I think in that case you'd want to just comment out the relevant bits of the Makefile
<BradB> lines 25-29
<cprov> BradB: can you briefly explain why do we need plpython ? and what is expectable by just comment the makefile lines ?
<BradB> From what others have told me, it's because stub is writing some complex validation stuff in the DB and wants to do so in Python.
<BradB> This may cause breakage when the DB tries to fire off some constraint that is a python function that doesn't exist. I'm not sure, it hasn't yet happened to me.
<cprov> BradB: I'll follow you by now ... let's see what happens ... better than do nothing :), thank you for your explanantion
<SteveA> thanks jblack, the undo-redo thing worked just fine
<sabdfl> can the python language be a module? I see several pg language packages in aptitude, but not a python one
<sabdfl> seems that we should have this for warty so our dev team does not each end up recompiling postgres
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I have a warty box and it works fine for me
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I just had to increase my personal postgres privs
<Kinnison> well; it creates the language okay; I guess I don't know if it's working or not
<Kinnison> and the following is in the postgresql package: /usr/lib/postgresql/lib/plpython.so
<kiko> wow, SteveA, nice work man!
<kiko> Kinnison, yes, it's just a matter of giving privs to the user to create languages in the DB.
<sabdfl> Kinnison: ah, maybe it's just a privileges thing
<BradB> To see if you have plpython support, look in `pg_config --pkglibdir`
<sabdfl> sudo -u postgres createlang -d launchpad_test plpythonu
<sabdfl> worked just fine
<sabdfl> but the make still fails because it does it as my local users
<sabdfl> user
<kiko> exactly
<kiko> you need to grant to your user specific privs
<sabdfl> maybe it should TEST if you have Python installed, and if not fail telling you to install it yourself as described above
<kiko> sabdfl, yes, exactly my suggestion to bradb a while back
<sabdfl> kiko: the sudo command does it as postgres superuser
<sabdfl> has anyone mailed stub?
<sabdfl> or modified the makefile?
<BradB> I'll mail stub.
<daf> hmm, looks like PQM is wedged again
<sabdfl> thanks bradb
<sabdfl> ok, tonight i plan on finishing of productseries and productrelease
<sabdfl> won't have librarian integration (i.o.w. it won't actually let you upload the release)
<sabdfl> but i think i know who might be best suited to fix that
<sabdfl> spiv: when i'm done tonight, you become the king-of-doap, ok?
<spiv> sabdfl: Ok.
<daf> for some reason, I now have an image of spiv as a drugs baron
<daf> SteveA: looks like a merge from you broke PQM
<daf> (elmo has fixed it now)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: alter user sabdfl with createdb createuser | sudo -u postgres psql template1
<Kinnison> sabdfl: then it should work
<Kinnison> (assuming I got the alter-user syntax right)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: thanks
<daf> Kinnison: don't you mean: echo 'alter ...
<Kinnison> daf: yeah yeah
<BradB> This new ZCML layout is making configuration so much simpler.
<Kinnison> it's 21:20 and I've just had dinner. My stomach has all the blood right now
<sabdfl> Kinnison: spot on
<daf> where did you put the food then?
<sabdfl> BradB: you're welcome :-)
<Kinnison> daf: On my left nipple; clearly
<BradB> sabdfl: heh, thanks :)
<SteveA> daf: oh darn... forgot to mirror *again*
<daf> SteveA: that's so not cool
<daf> ;)
<SteveA> daf: lifeless said he'd fix it like a week ago
<daf> SteveA: is there any reason for you not to use a script which does the mirror before sending the merge request?
<SteveA> oh well... I'll merge, test, commit, mirror and submit
<BradB> SteveA: You make arch sound so easy. :P
<SteveA> it'll be the latest dance in nightclubs
<SteveA> do the tla merge
* daf does the tla merge
<daf> it's just a commit to the left
<daf> and then a mirror to right
<daf> put your hands on your archive
<sabdfl> put your hands on your hips
<daf> and star-merge your knees in tight
<sabdfl> kiss your code good nigh-igh-igh-ight
<daf> mmm, arch filk
<sabdfl> spiv: before assuming the mantle of doap-king, could i ask you to act as dealer?
<sabdfl> need you to add support for the extra fields to add/edit forms that are not currently there
<sabdfl> in addition, the sourceforgeproject and freshmeatproject fields
<sabdfl> so that we can fully describe these suckers when we go live
<sabdfl> don't worry about the sourceforge scraping api, just gather the project name
<daf> SteveA: you called the debug skin "DebugLayer", but the other class names end in Skin
<daf> SteveA: which is canonical?
<sabdfl> i think a skin is made up of layers
<SteveA> they should all be "Layer"
<SteveA> and the module should be layers.py really
<daf> shall I make the change?
<SteveA> there isn't such a distinction between skins and layers
<SteveA> yes please
<SteveA> in fact, there is no difference at all
<SteveA> it is just a hang-over from the way plone / cmf works, which this was modeled on originally
<SteveA> I'll change the "newskin" attribute of suburl to be "newlayer" too
<SteveA> but not tonight
<daf> SteveA: shall I do that too?
<daf> SteveA: it doesn't seem difficult
<SteveA> if you like
* SteveA -> bed
<daf> see you tomorrow
<sabdfl> night SteveA
<BradB> Presumably bugpackagerelease.zcml can also include the container configurations?
#launchpad 2004-10-23
<sabdfl> BradB|away: yup
<BradB|away> cool
* Kinnison merges before making a pqm request for the last of his db changes for the day
* Kinnison does worry that his activity report looks sparse :-(
!lilo:*! 1097536034  <+lilo> anyone want to donate a book on nonprofit accounting practices to PDPC? it sure would speed up this process
!lilo:*! (message me for specifics 8)
<sabdfl> daf: around?
<kiko> ddaa, have you been adding to interfaces the methods you need to call?
<kiko> hey stub
<stub> yo
<ddaa> kiko: you must me talkng to the wrong person...
<kiko> how fares it?
<kiko> ddaa, you've been activity-frustrated about zope security issues.
<ddaa> Ha... it's unrelated. Not my code.
<kiko> ddaa, you might just be calling methods that aren't available because they aren't listed in the relevant interfaces.
<kiko> is there such a thing as "not my code" in the big plan of things, though? 
<ddaa> My mission is to get a test env for importd.
<kiko> it could just be you're requiring stuff that hasn't been exposed externally before.
<ddaa> I have not touched launchpad code in any significant way since the last arch team sprint before oxford.
<kiko> just from a passers-by POV I mean -- I don't actually know what your problem is, though you might want to write to launchpad-list in hope of answers.
<ddaa> I am just using the existing launchpad stuff, doing what I remember of lifeless instructions....
<kiko> you should write to launchpad for help, usually you get prompt answers and it's nicer than waiting around on IRC :-)
<ddaa> Yeah... I guess so... I expect to be able to annoy lifeless enough so he will consider seriously the issue of setting up a test env for importd...
<ddaa> The problem is deeper. I'm not quite sure of what I am supposed to do launchpad-wise... just that I must test the imports with buildbots...
<kiko> #launchpad should be responsible for launchpad IMHO, not anyone in particular (though particular experts do exist of course), so complain away and we should be able to help.
<kiko> I see
<ddaa> quite a frustrating situation...
<kiko> can't you get someone to spec it for you? rob I suppose?
<ddaa> I'm going bed now. Thanks for the help though.
<kiko> wish I could have provided more -- night
<ddaa> I asked him last time, he did not seem to think anything more than getting the right config was troublesome...
!lilo:*! And, in further news, we've found a place with a used copy of that accounting book.  It's really much cheaper.  Really.  Someone want to help out?  Message me. 8)
<kiko> apparently defining the problem well would be a good pre-requisite to explore :)
<ddaa> The problem is well defined:
<ddaa> Run imports for chosen projects, as defined from info files (or some other sources, but that can come later).
<ddaa> And check that the result are sane.
<ddaa> Well... actually that's just words for me...
<ddaa> No idea what are the prerequisites and outputs of the import process...
<kiko> that's what I mean.
<ddaa> *shrugs*
<ddaa> right... apparently it seemed to be something obvious, so I though I would be able to figure out. Lifeless seemed to expect that much.
<ddaa> I try to live up to his expectations generally.
<kiko> do you know how the import process works?
<ddaa> something involving cscvs to create arch archives...
<ddaa> with inputs from sourcesource
<kiko> that's as much as I know as well.
<ddaa> the sourcesouce must be moved to a project and enabled
<kiko> do you know what "sanity" means in the context of a cscvs import?
<ddaa> then when running a botmaster/slave pair, the slave should get the job and start doing things.
<ddaa> I'm stuck at the "enable job" point.
<ddaa> The sanity check is looking at the generated changelog. Lifeless promises that failures cause obviously wrong changelogs.
<kiko> I see
<ddaa> buildbot is deep voodoo...
<kiko> that it may be
<kiko> but it appears you're stumbling inside lp, not bb :)
<ddaa> yup...
<ddaa> there's a zillion things that can go wrong there for someone like me who do not know the land. The error messages do not help....
<ddaa> Once it gets to buildbot, I should be able to figure out problems, since I expect most failures to come from tla...
<kiko> yes.
<ddaa> (except conversion problems...)
<kiko> what exactly is triggering the Unauthorized errors?
<kiko> can you show me a code snippet?
<ddaa> The first thing I try to do is move a souresource from the do-not-sync project to another project.
<ddaa> Via the web interface.
<ddaa> No code.
<kiko> it could just be broken from the Great Renaming. 
<kiko> there is some code, it just might not be written by you :)
<ddaa> I'm logged in as Foo Bar. I tried importing the sources with owner=Foo Bar, instead of Robert Collins, but then I believe I got some other error...
<kiko> what line triggers the error, I mean?
<ddaa> I do not quite remember...
<ddaa> The launchpad stuff is hermetic to me...
<ddaa> I really appreciate the help, but I need to sleep now.
<kiko> you can browse the source code -- we'll let you look at it for free <wink>.
<kiko> sure, we all do eventually.
<kiko> night.
<mdz> spiv: #1922-ping?
-dmwaters(dmwaters@dmwaters-gentoo.staff.freenode)- {global notice} Hi all! In about 4.5 hours we are going to take a major outage for some server upgrades. Please see 'http://freenode.net/news.shtml' for more info. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<daf> sabdfl: pong
-dmwaters(dmwaters@dmwaters-gentoo.staff.freenode)- {global notice}  Hi all! in about half an hour I'm going to start rebooting a few servers for some upgrades. Please see: 'http://freenode.net/news.shtml' for more info.
-dmwaters(dmwaters@dmwaters-gentoo.staff.freenode)- {global notice} Alright guys, Here we go with  the updates This shouldn't take long
<stub> Can someone please tell me that teams cannot contain teams as members?
<lifeless> why shouldn't they? Canonical team includes sysadmin + developers + business dev + distro teams ?
<sabdfl> morning all
<sabdfl> hey mdz
<mdz> morning
<sabdfl> 11 RC bugs?
<mdz> more or less
<sabdfl> daf: around?
<mdz> a few of them are debatable and may end up being downgraded
<sabdfl> ok. you get  to say when she ships.
<mdz> 2 of them we have fixes ready to upload, 2 are branding stuff (one of which is blocked on receipt of the artwork)
<mdz> one live-cd-only bug
<mdz> we're actually in fairly good shape
<sabdfl> i will have the plain and plain+logo images today, who should i send them to?
<sabdfl> calendar image will be in today or tomorrow
<mdz> spiv reported this bug where his machine catches fire, but it's waiting for yet more information from him
* mdz winks at spiv
<mdz> sabdfl: jdub
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> tech board meeting this evening / afternoon / morning / 1700 UTC?
<sabdfl> or it it 1600 UTC?
<mdz> 8 hours from now?
<mdz> it was 1600 last time
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> oh, actually, would be cc meeting, right?
<mdz> tech board meeting is going to be very fast unless you have something to bring up
<mdz> "release tomorrow lots to do kthxbye"
<sabdfl> i think the schedule is actually community council meeting this week
<sabdfl> was going to invite tech board to participate and have you sign off on the release process with the cc
<sabdfl> sound ok?
<sabdfl> will have a release process drafted for the meeting
<mdz> I thought tech board was going to be every two weeks
<mdz> which would make it today
<mdz> but it's perfectly OK if I can sleep instead
<mdz> I can attend a CC meeting if needed
<sabdfl> morning limi
<limi> morning sabdfl :)
<stub> yo
<Kinnison> Morning
<sabdfl> stub: any chance you can do a regular mapping of tables + comments to HTML and commit it? 
<sabdfl> there's a useful piece of software to do it
<stub> I'll do it every schema update, or do you mean more regularly in case people actually update commentssql?
<sabdfl> i guess every schema update would be fine
<sabdfl> updates to comments.sql would best be handled through the pending queue too, i think
<stub> Hmm.... I suspect that is better handled through cooperation. ie. don't change the meaning of something without discussion, but feel free to comment anything and everything that has no or incomplete definitions.
<limi> where are the valid severity and priority values listed?
<sabdfl> limi: canonical.lp.dbschema
<limi> thanks
<sabdfl> stub: doing code review, if those were your vocab patches, then thanks!
<stub> np
<sabdfl> hmm... except maybe for the zcml locations
<sabdfl> you don't think it's better to keep the vocabulary definition for object foo together with everything else about object foo?
<stub> Nope - the zcml should live with the code since they need to be edited in tandem. 
<stub> I'm unsure if canonical.widgets should stay where it is or move to canonical.launchpad.widgets
<limi> why do *I* always have to find all the Mozilla rendering bugs? ;)
<sabdfl> limi: it's a special privilege
<limi> where did I sign up? :] 
<Kinnison> It was part of your contract
<limi> damn
* limi didn't read the fine print
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm currently doing the dbschema.py changes to support the new meaning of {Sourcep,P}ackagePublishing.state. Were the notes I put on the wiki okay? If so; I'll carry on.
<sabdfl> Kinnison: rebooting, pls send url when i'm back
<ddaa> Hello.
<Kinnison> Morning ddaa
<spiv> mdz: I'm working on gathering information for #1922 as fast as I can, but it triggers pretty much at random. :)
<spiv> mdz: Sometimes it happens even before booting has finished, sometimes I've gone a whole day without it occuring.
<limi> ah, gotta love bugzilla.mozilla - the bug regarding Moz not supporting multi-line tooltips (title attribute) evolves to the following after 141(!) comments:
<limi> > One of the questions is should we using \uFFFD if JS/DOM is only UTF-16, if not
<limi> > then should we go back to using "?"
<limi> is there any way to say to arch "get rid of all conflicts and get the stuff from rocketfuel as the authoritative versions?"
<limi> I have an insane amount of conflicts here in files I haven't touched
<ddaa> limi: let's serialize the issues.
<limi> let's not :] 
<limi> if it isn't a simple command to do it, I'll ignore it for now
<ddaa> Okay. All your stuff is merged into rocketfuel and you just want your tree to be set to the latest rocketfuel?
<limi> just wanted to commit a simple spelling error fix in dbschema
<limi> well, most of it is - I can afford to lose what is there
<limi> just minor edits there now, I believe
<Kinnison> limi: I'm currently prodding at dbschema -- if you want to punt me a diff I'll apply it here while you tidy up
<sabdfl> limi: i have the subrosasoft cd waiting here for when you come by to install warty. much fast tla performance :-)
<ddaa> Are there revisions in your branch which were not merged into rocketfuel?
<limi> Kinnison: in BugSeverities, there's a status that says "but" instead of "bug" - I think it was in Severity Major
<limi> ddaa: no idea, if I can just get what's currently in RF, that's fine
<Kinnison> limi: found that
<sabdfl> SteveA: is the password reset supposed to be working?
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> i am trying to rset the passwd for mark@hbd.com
<Kinnison> limi: Any others?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: https://wiki.canonical.com/Lucille_2fPublishingNotes
<Kinnison> sabdfl: https://wiki.canonical.com/Lucille_2fQueueNotes
<limi> nope, that was it
<Kinnison> limi: that'll go into my next pqm request htne
<limi> thanks
<Kinnison> s/htne/then/
<ddaa> Well, in any case: % tla undo $(tla revisions --full --reverse rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 | head -1) && tla sync-tree $(tla tree-version)
<ddaa> Will give you a tree which is latest rocketfuel plus any additional patchlog in the latest revision of your branch.
<spiv> ddaa: I'm seeing conflicts too, and my tree was previsouly up-to-date with rocketfuel, I though...
<ddaa> Dunno if that qualifies as "one simple command" :-)
<Kinnison> ddaa: For a value of simple known only to tla developers :-)
<spiv> ddaa: also, I've discovered another downside to changing the tagging-method for .rej/.orig -- tla undo now refused to work in the prescnece of conflicts :(
<ddaa> It's a bit like photo-touching programs. You have words with which you can make sentences.
<limi> if you make your sentences in photo programs, you have a problem anyway ;)
<ddaa> spiv: which makes some sense. You can do "tla inventory -s | grep -e '\.(orig|reg)$' | xargs rm" (untested) to remove the conflict files.
<ddaa> oops
<ddaa> tla inventory -j | grep -e '\.(orig|reg)$' | xargs rm
<limi> ah, why didn't I think of that :] 
<ddaa> or more simply
<ddaa> tla inventory -j | xargs rm
<ddaa> Which _should_ be obvious...
<ddaa> Hu...
<spiv> ddaa: Ah, that's nicer than grepping tla tree-lint's output ;)
* ddaa hits himself with a cluebat
<ddaa> tla inventory -u
<Kinnison> ddaa: since when has tla been obvious? </troll>
<ddaa> !!!
<spiv> ddaa: I'd prefer it if undo just undid anyway, or had a --yes-really-undo optoin, or something.
<ddaa> -j is "junk", here the rejects are "unrecognized", thus -u
<ddaa> spiv: your request makes perfect sense.
<ddaa> From a user perspective.
<ddaa> Tla makes sense from a tomlord perspective.
<ddaa> That tend to be slightly different things...
<spiv> How should I put his...
<spiv> s/his/this/
<spiv> I don't care about Tom Lord ;)
<ddaa> the hct folks supposedly are working towards easing your pain.
<spiv> Seriously, what's the best thing to do here, wrt to getting undo to "do the right thing" for users?
<limi> sabdfl: (SubRosaSoft) yeah, looking forward to see how Warty works on my Powerbook - I believe there is a problem with the WiFi card (Broadcom?)
<spiv> Pester g-a-u?  Use raw?
<ddaa> spiv: you should define "the right thing" a bit more accurately...
<spiv> ddaa: Ok, let's start with my naive user's view of what "undo" actually means :)
<spiv> ddaa: Then look at where "tla undo" falls short :)
<ddaa> In my opinion, the path of least resistence is to implement stuff in a wrapper until we hit the point where we need to reimplement some major tla functionality.
<sabdfl> Kinnison: w.r.t. scheduleddeletiondate please check that the date is never too far in the future
<spiv> I expect undo to mean, essentially, "revert".  Restore the working tree to the same state as if I'd just done a few tla get, modulo files tla doesn't care about (,,*, and nested working trees, etc).
<sabdfl> assert (scheduleddeletiondate<now+2 days) sort of thing
<spiv> s/few/fresh/
<Kinnison> sabdfl: do you want that done when it's set; each time it's checked for having expired, or as part of a cruft checker?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: your call
<sabdfl> SteveA and i did discuss have an "oscar the grouch" process, which basically runs a set of tests on the db
<sabdfl> sort of higher-level sanity checking than db constraints
* Kinnison thinks it belongs in a cruft/consistency checker because the distribution will have a stay-of-execution value which we should be asserting against
<sabdfl> and one test might be that.
* Kinnison is certainly expecting there to be an 'oscar the grouch' process
* Kinnison is relying on it
<spiv> ddaa: my gripe is that occasionally tla undo refuses to undo for what seems to this naive user to be no good reason.  I'm not sure where the poor conflict handling fits in this picture :)
<ddaa> are backup and unrecognized, "files tla do not care about". What should happen to them?
<Kinnison> So even if there isn't a generic one; there'll be a lucille one
<spiv> ddaa: I would expect them to be untouched.
<ddaa> So if you undo after conflicts, you'll end up with same conflict files. Which, per your other wish, will prevent commit.
<spiv> ddaa: Hence my comment about not being sure where poor conflict handling fits in this ;)
<spiv> ddaa: Can I take teh discussion on a tangent for a moment? :)
<ddaa> No pb. You are the one asking :)
<spiv> Thanks :)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'll put a note in the wiki that the scheduleddeletiondate should be sanity-checked in 'oscar'
<spiv> The use of unrecognised for .rej and .orig is a pretty crude hack that I found suggested on g-a-u.  The undo problem highlights just how crude it is :)
<ddaa> PS: I'm not trying to prove that what want to do is Bad, I'm just trying to make you spell out clearly what you want so I can help more effectively.
<spiv> ddaa: Understood -- and appreciated. . I haven't thought these ideas out fully yet, and you're helping me do that :)
<ddaa> spiv: yup, crude hack is an accurate qualification.
<spiv> What I think I'd prefer is something more like SVN's model here.
* ddaa is svn illiterate
<spiv> i.e. in the metadata about that file in the working tree, flag it as conflicted (in the inventory?)
<spiv> So that you'd have to say tla resolved-conflict filename
<ddaa> I think the inventory classification concept is basically a good idea, but they way it is done get very much in the way now.
<spiv> Until then, tla would keep reporting that file as conflicted, regardless of .rej/.orig files, or evil CVS <<<<< markers, or even if the file is removed :)
* ddaa push spiv over to the tangent.
<spiv> Then the crdue tagging-method hack I'd use would probably be to mark .rej and .orig as source, sinstead :)
<spiv> (or maybe I wouldn't use any...)
<spiv> (aside: I don't know how .rej/.orig cope with multiple conflicts on the same file from multiple merges, because I've never tried doing anything that hard :)
<spiv> So, back to undo.
<ddaa> metadata is one of those words which reach far into what does not exist yet in Arch, and what is very polemic. For example it touches issues of transcoding, magic tree data munging and so on, which are popular among new users but quite impopular among devel afaitt.
<spiv> You must have a different definition of metadata to me :)
<ddaa> What is and what is not metadata is not very clear to start with...
<spiv> I'm not looking for a generic "associate value foo to file bar with key x" stuff.  I'm just talking in the sense of what {arch} and .arch-ids already are.
<spiv> i.e. forom the point of view of a user working with their source code, the source is the data, and everything else arch records other than the actual contents of the files is metadata.
<ddaa> You are speaking of associating a flag to a file. You have to think about how it works in terms of file ids. For example tagline-tagged file have no associated id file, yet you want to associate a conflict flag to them. How do you do that in a way which is rename-resilient?
<spiv> ddaa: By using the file's id -- each file has a unique ID, right?
<ddaa> right
<spiv> (there's an edge-case when there's a newly-created file locally not commited, then a conflicting merge with the same file name added, but I don't carea bout that case ;)
<ddaa> btw, multiple conflicts for the same file are not coped with. Older rejects are moved in a precious directory with some random crappy name.
<spiv> So, with no knowledge of how tla's internals work, I'd expect that, e.g. a {arch}/conflicts directory would do the job.
<spiv> With a file in that dir per fiel that is conflicted.
<spiv> keyed by some fs-safe encoding of file-id.
<ddaa> Would have to be something like {arch}/++conflicts or something.
<spiv> Sure.
<spiv> Does that sound workable and reasonable to you, or am I missing something?
<limi> today's Ubuntu misspelling: "Bununtu"
<spiv> Bananatutu!
<ddaa> spiv: that starts to sound like a sane idea. I suggest you poke jblack with the keyword "manifesto" with my recommendation about this idea.
<limi> Collect them all!
<spiv> makes me want to dress a banana up in a tutu ;)
<spiv> ddaa: Great.  I'll do that.  Thank you :)
<ddaa> considering the way things are currently not evolving in the gnu arch community, I fear that we will have to do our own sauce sooner or later...
<ddaa> What's great with that name, is that it's recognisable even when horribly misspelt.
<ddaa> spiv: the idea is to have you champion this 
<ddaa> feature, design a complete, peer-reviewed specification
<spiv> ddaa: That's fine by me.
<ddaa> Then when it's ready put it on the community. That should help save a lot of discussion noise.
<spiv> :)
<SteveA> sabdfl: there's a problem with signing up on the ubuntulinux site -- actually two problems.  1. the join form is not linked from the front page.  2. the join form doesn't work because the xml-rpc authentication server hasn't been updated to know about Person.name (the nickname)
<spiv> ddaa: So, another issue. :)
<sabdfl> i have an existing account i think in the db
<ddaa> And that will let some time for the devel process situation to get sorted...
<spiv> ddaa: why is it I'm getting conflicts in files I've never touched when star-mergeing from rocketfuel?
<spiv> ddaa: Even though I don't think I've got any local unmerged changes in my version?
<ddaa> spiv: probably because you send merge request, then merged before it was completed.
<spiv> ddaa: It's possible, but I'd be surprised.  I've been very careful about not doing that :)
<spiv> Of course, I'm only human :)
<spiv> (But it sounds like what limi saw too)
<ddaa> I'll look at your tree.
<spiv> ddaa: thanks :)
<spiv> ddaa: If I have no unmerged changes, then I can wrokaround this with tla tag -S rocketfuel@... andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0, I guess?
<ddaa> No need for -S here.
<spiv> (purely hypothetically at this stage, I'll wait for your diagnosis)
<spiv> Oh, of course :)
<ddaa> spiv: yup that could work.
<spiv> (plus I'll want to double-check I don't have any unmerged changes)
<ddaa> but bear with me a minute, I was in the process of typing the name of your version....
<ddaa> 197 patches, that's going to take a while...
<spiv> Maybe now would be a good opportunity to point me at some good docs on cacherevs ;)
<ddaa> There was a thread on gau just yesterday about the issue of cachedrevs and mirrors.
<spiv> Ok, I'll take a look...
<ddaa> Well... I think so... maybe that was on #arch.... but there definitely is some cachedrev related talk on gau...
<spiv> There was, but it didn't seem to involve mirrors.
<lifeless> raw should autocache rev
<lifeless> we need to get everyone using raw.
<lifeless> thats more and more evident.
<ddaa> Basically, mirrors do not get cachedrevs after mirroring the revision the first time.
<lifeless> ddaa: integration allows this.
<ddaa> integration gives you a way to force updating the mirror for a specific _revision_.
<lifeless> ddaa: yes - which you would then do when you cacherev locally
<ddaa> That would work well in your situation since you are the one pushing the mirror.
<ddaa> Of course that would not help mirrors maintained by other people.
<lifeless> well they can mirror locally, its only ever a problem when mirror-name != canonical name
<lifeless> hows the test-environment ?
<ddaa> The archive format is quite stupid in the way it stores cachedrevs, and makes it very expensive to check for what cachedrevs are present.
<ddaa> lifeless: I decided to shortcut lp entirely. Actually when looking at master.cfg and wrapping the sql limit into something human readable things make a lot more sense.
<lifeless> ddaa: are you able to run test-imports yet? thats the crux.
<ddaa> Probably I'll end up with a handful of scripts and a specific filter.
<ddaa> lifeless: no
<ddaa> spend waaaay too much time fighting with launchpad.
<ddaa> I should not have gone down the "keep production filter" road to start with.
<ddaa> lifeless: I'd like if you could bless a "botmaster config for testing" version.
<ddaa> Prolly on rocketfuel, so I could put a configuration useful to everyone there.
<lifeless> ddaa: for this testing, we use the production config.
<ddaa> The production dists points to lifelesslap.
<lifeless> which I don't recall making any changes to that aren't in tla already.
<lifeless> yes
<ddaa> Which is not really a version where I can put changes.
<lifeless> ddaa: exactly, its production, you're not meant to put changes.
<ddaa> And whose up-to-dateness i question.
<ddaa> Mh...
<lifeless> 'which I don't recall making any changes to that aren't in tla already'
<ddaa> Yes...
<ddaa> (13:02:43) lifeless: ddaa: for this testing, we use the production config.
<ddaa> You realise that is wishful thinking?
<ddaa> I'm not on the production machine, not with the production data, the config has to be different.
<ddaa> Mhh... sounds like there is confusion between "arch config" and "botmaster config"...
<lifeless> ddaa: the database name is imported from canonical.lp, so the botmaster config doesn't need to change at all other than the locations to create archives.
<ddaa> and private.py stuff, and the name and location of slaves
<lifeless> true, and those are already documented.
<ddaa> Well, if you insist that I use the production filter I can do, but since I'm going to poke the db w/o using launchpad, I may as well use some hand made filter to make life easire.
<ddaa> For some value of "documented"...
<ddaa> The ImportProcess page has grown almost completely stale.
<lifeless> you can just disable the production filter - set that parameter to ''
<lifeless> or None
<lifeless> ddaa: the ImportProcess page shouldn't be stale at all, almost nothing has changed.
<lifeless> now, these deadlocks.
<ddaa> Then why was I unable to run buildbot? Either something has changed or i was being stupid.
<lifeless> ddaa: I don't know, I'm happy to help you debug whats going on.
<lifeless> s/happy/keen to/
<ddaa> Okay, let's talk about this "deadlock" problem.
<ddaa> Since I was unable to run imports, I was unable to test that.
<lifeless> I suspect pyarch, because it didn't happy before, and pyarch is the only buidlbot component in the code path that has changed.
<lifeless> the symptoms are:
<lifeless> we get an extra python process, not in the group, blocked on a futex.
<lifeless> the import process stops cold for one job.
<lifeless> if I kill -9 that extra process, the import process resumes.
<lifeless> I wanted to ask, why are you using a Queue ? Its not needed for twistd.
<lifeless> or at least, I don't think its needed.
<ddaa> The queue is used to translate the asynchronous flow of events in the reactor into a synchronous sequence used in the thread using the pyarch API.
<lifeless> you should use a deferred for that.
<ddaa> Since the pyarch API is blocking, the queue is used to block the thread when no data is present.
<ddaa> I do not see how deferred would help here. I have talked about it with spiv, and he agreed that a synch-queue was the least bad solution there. But then maybe I did not explain the problem properly.
<lifeless> hmm.
<ddaa> Besides, if python forks, and your are using TwistedSpawningStrategy, it's all happening in twisted stuff. There should not be _any_ low-level process handling left.
<lifeless> well something is deadlocking, and the only thing I can think of is a dropped message
<ddaa> "dropped message"?
<lifeless> lets get you able to test this.
<lifeless> what is the current status ?
<ddaa> Been talking with lifeless since the last status.
<ddaa> I'm about to set the filter to the empty string.
<lifeless> try that, I'll be here
<ddaa> And import only one info file.
<ddaa> So I'm currently resetting the database.
<lifeless> huh
<lifeless> don't reset the database
<ddaa> too late.
<lifeless> that would waste time and lose all your changes
<ddaa> it's running
<lifeless> such as imported archives etc etc etc
<ddaa> My changes are unimportant.
<ddaa> ?
<lifeless> the database has important persistent data in it.
<ddaa> why would imported archives be important? (ignoring for a moment that there are currently none)
<lifeless> when imports complete for instance, they get 'taxied' into the database so that launchpad can see everything about them.
<ddaa> How is that useful for testing imports. I'll try to stay away from launchpad for this tests. It's way too much trouble.
<lifeless> its important because its part of the end to end test.
<ddaa> a52dec is known to work, right?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> you'll need this patch - about to commmit is
<lifeless> --- orig/lib/canonical/arch/broker.py
<lifeless> +++ mod/lib/canonical/arch/broker.py
<lifeless> @@ -598,8 +598,7 @@
<lifeless> 
<lifeless>      def set_patchlog(self, patchlog):
<lifeless>          self._patchlog = patchlog
<lifeless> -        from canonical.database.launchpad import RevisionMapper
<lifeless> -        mapper = RevisionMapper()
<lifeless> +        mapper = database.RevisionMapper()
<lifeless>          mapper.update_log(self, patchlog.summary)
<lifeless> 
<lifeless>      def patchlog(self):
<ddaa> I have to leave to feed the old witch.
<lifeless> ok
<limi> sabdfl: sent you the first version of the portlet/priority/severity scheme, ping me when you have time to give some feedback
<lifeless> is a53dec running ?
<ddaa> okay, I'll give a try before leaving :)
<lifeless> we've got 30 minutes to the meeting.. you will be back right ?
<ddaa> That's the point of leaving now.
<lifeless> ok.
<ddaa> apparently the empty clause causes an error
* ddaa is out
<lifeless> try None when you return please.
<lifeless> ddaa: I found the problem I think
<lifeless> yeah, wasn't actually using the twisted strategy.
<lifeless> can you do the following for me please ?
<lifeless> In pyarch's __init__, if there is a top level symbol twisted when you are imported, set the use of twisted automatically ?
* Kinnison -> town for lunch
<stub> SteveA: I can do a quick fix for ubuntulinux.org by adding a DEFAULT to Person.name.
<stub> SteveA: (On the production database)
<SteveA> stub: I think it is easier if spiv fixes the auth server to do the right thing.
<stub> yup
<SteveA> stub: there seems to some strange interaction between plone and the auth server, like plone is cacheing authentication information for a while.
<stub> Just offering an alternative ;)
<SteveA> the launchpad change-password stuff is working, and putting the new password in the database 
<stub> exUserFolder has a lot of caching if I remember. It should be tunable (?)
<SteveA> sometimes, you can't log in to plone with the new password immediately
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> so, we should perhaps turn that off, or maybe flush the caches on a new login 
<stub> Flush the caches, preferably just the affected user.
<SteveA> right
<stub> Hitting the xml-rpc server every request is a bit mad
<SteveA> BradB: ping
<spiv> BradB: ping
<BradB> pong
<BradB> pong
<spiv> :)
<BradB> spiv: I can try changing my password and relogging in.
<spiv> BradB: Ok.
<spiv> I've gotten watching the logfile on the authserver down to a fine art ;)
<BradB> Worked fine.
<spiv> Intriguing.
<BradB> Maybe SteveA somehow tried authenticating via http://www.ubuntulinux.org/login_form, which won't work.
<spiv> But unlike SteveA, you changed it via plone... what about via the production launchpad?
<spiv> (I can tell, because I saw a changePassword call in the authserverlogs)
<spiv> BradB: btw, your SQLObjectGuide changes looked good to me.
<BradB> spiv: Do you have anyway of verifying the login_form he was hitting when the login failed for him?
<spiv> No, unfortunately.
<BradB> hm
<spiv> He's aware of the http vs. https issue, though, so I presume he was careful to avoid that.
<BradB> okay, so how about if you try changing it in the prod db?
<spiv> Ok.
<BradB> ouch, AttributeError
<BradB> second time through worked fine though
<spiv> Ouch.
<BradB> first time through i was logged in, just got that error message though
<spiv> Hmm.
<spiv> I'm stumped... any thoughts?
* BradB ponders
<spiv> I need to do lunch.
<spiv> Anything you want from me immediately before I disappear? :)
<BradB> no don't think so :)
<spiv> Ok.
<lifeless> spiv: I could use some help
<lifeless> before you dissapear
<spiv> lifeless: Ok.
<spiv> You're just in time ;)
<ddaa> lifeless: couple of questions in my queue
<lifeless> remember the canonical.arch.database module ?
<spiv> Yep.
<lifeless> it had a commit method, and a connect method ?
<lifeless> I need replacements for those  for buildbot..
<spiv> Right.  You need that for taxi?
<lifeless> BINGO.
<ddaa> 1. okay for archive_mirror_dir, now what is th "slave_home" argument to processDB for?
<spiv> lifeless: Ok, that will be done today, for real this time :)
<spiv> lifeless: Is taht soon enough?
<spiv> i.e. can I have lunch :)
<lifeless> ddaa: that is where the slaves home dir is - which is used to create the .gnupg check scripts and so forth.
<lifeless> spiv: ok, I'll crash early, and get up early... so I can test it before you go to bed tonight
<lifeless> is that ok - will you have net at my 8am ?
<spiv> lifeless: I have net 24hrs here :)
<lifeless> spiv: woohoo.
<lifeless> and is my 8am ok for you ?
<spiv> 9.5 hrs from now?
<ddaa> 2. about pyarch/twisted you suggest that, when arch._tla is imported, if sys.modules has a key which is "twisted" or starts with "twisted." then spawn is initialized to an instance of TwistedSpawningStrategy instead of PyarchSpawningStrategy. Right?
<spiv> lifeless: Yeah, just :)
<lifeless> spiv: lynne wakes my @ 7:30 tomorrow, guaranteed.
<lifeless> I'm pushing my buildbot changes to rf now, so you'll have the latest to play^Wfix.
<lifeless> ddaa: right.
<spiv> lifeless: Great.  Thanks!
<ddaa> [importd]  slave_home has something to do with os.env['HOME']  should it be the same? Is it used to set the env variable? Should there be a .arch-params directory there?
<lifeless> ddaa: it may differ from os.env['HOME] .
<lifeless> ddaa: you should ahve a directory in the directory slave_home points at called 'gpg'
<lifeless> in there you need the arch@canonical.com.pub and arch@canonical.com.secret gpg files
<lifeless> ls
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> also you need a dir called 'archives', its in there the imported archives will be created
<ddaa> Those are the first-stage, undoable archives, right?
<lifeless> ddaa: right.
<ddaa> Which have corresponding mirrors in archive_mirror_dir.
<lifeless> right
* ddaa is distracted by a little doggy begging for attention.
* lifeless kicks the doggy
* lifeless takes that back
<ddaa> I probably need to get it out... my parents are out so I must attend things like that.
<ddaa> The last forseeable issue is the clause argument. I'll try with None.
<ddaa> lifeless: I release you. I'll report back in one hour.
<lifeless> ddaa: I'm going to bed early, to get up early for spiv
<lifeless> so, if you can, lets burn through now and get it going minimally.
* ddaa tries to ignore the dog...
<lifeless> then you have all the time you need to 'walk the dog'
<ddaa> Works better with clause=None. I get job in the slave!
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> now try to run the job
<ddaa> Sure. How?
<ddaa> Nothing seems to happen here.
<lifeless> click on the word 'waterfall'
* ddaa observes some cpu and network activity
<lifeless> then on the job the job title
<lifeless> that should give you a form with two push buttns
<lifeless> push the top button
<lifeless> which should take you back to the waterfall 
<lifeless> what is the top of the waterfall now ?
<ddaa> There's a zillion occurences of the same job here... not that slave_home and archive_mirror_dir are not set to something sane yet.
<lifeless> what do you mean ?
<ddaa> a52dec-HEAD-import.job occurs on the waterfall page something like 100 times.
<lifeless> whats the URL
<ddaa> After forcing the build, they all turned to yellow-building
<lifeless> ahha
<ddaa> http://localhost:8008/, for what it's worth
<lifeless> thats the site, not the full url unless you've changed something
<lifeless> it should be /importd/status/ ...
<ddaa> http://localhost:8008/importd/status => No such Builder 'importd'
<lifeless> ok, you've changed master.cfg.
<ddaa> sure
<lifeless> ok, the url / for you is the summary view, not the waterfall.
<ddaa> my slave is called slave, that's what is in the Makefile, and is needed for all the useful targets there.
<ddaa> Anyway, the slave failed because the slave_home is not set properly.
* ddaa goes to set that.
<lifeless> as for the bazjillion jobs, try visiting /reload and see if that helps.
<limi> sabdfl: there?
<sabdfl> limi: yes, back
<limi> great
<lifeless> if that doesn't, then your database has a bazjillion jobs in it :)
<limi> let me wrap up the latest changes
<limi> and send them to you
<Kinnison> spiv: ping?
<sabdfl> limi: thanks, will review, commit and comment on irc
<BradB> SteveA: ping
<limi> probably not yet in committable state, will fix that shortly
<limi> focused on the visual representation so far
<Kinnison> Has anyone encountered an issue with dbconnection not reusing connections?
<ddaa> lifeless: should the gpg keys provide a arch@canonical.com uid, or can they just be everyone's favourite snakeoil signatures?
<ddaa> s/signatures/keys/
<lifeless> ddaa: thyey must, or the signing script will fail
<sabdfl> limi: are you at least doing a regular star-merge from rocketfuel so that what you send me includes everyone elses updates?
* ddaa totally sucks at using gpg...
<limi> my arch is not working at the moment, same problems as spiv had
<limi> these portlets are not in arch at the moment anyway, I believe?
<lifeless> ddaa: gpg --no-default-keyring --keying arch@canonical.com.pub --secret-keyring arch@canonical.com.secret  --gen-key
<lifeless> IIRC
<ddaa> lifeless: thx, looks sane...
<lifeless> may need an extra --no-default-secret-keyring or something, dunno
<limi> sabdfl: sent
<Kinnison> Erm
<Kinnison> You should use ./arch@....
<Kinnison> otherwise gpg will create them in ~/.gnupg
<lifeless> Kinnison: err, yea.
<sabdfl> limi: they are in arch. will revert shortly, thank you!
<limi> ok
<limi> I should probably try to sort out my local repo then
<limi> what I sent you contains everything in one file
<limi> will componentify them shortly
<limi> just need some feedback on the general direction + some guidance on what is most important and placement of things inside Malon
<limi> e
<lifeless> spiv: found a regression in buildbot, can't merge till I fix it. please do what you were going to do anyway, I'll cherry pick the buildbot bits of the fix from you.
<lifeless> thanks!
<Kinnison> Anyone here an sqlobject/sqlconnection/whatever guru?
<ddaa> lifeless: /reload does not help the job duplication
<lifeless> run up psql against launchpad_test
<lifeless> select count(*) from sourcesource;
<ddaa> one row only
<lifeless> now that is bizarre.
<lifeless> it suggests something wrong in the query that sqlobject is making
<ddaa> It's just the same job being displayed multiple times, it seems.
<lifeless> yah, theres dedup code in the guts.
<ddaa> Wow, getting somewhere: _sqlite.DatabaseError: no such table: revision
<lifeless> hrm.
<lifeless> thats a cscvs failure of some sort.
<lifeless> well, more than some sort.
<lifeless> its a corrupt cscvs cache.
<ddaa> File "/home/david/home/devel/canonical/dists/launchpad/lib/CVS/StorageLayer.py", line 191, in __init__
<ddaa> 	    self.getCursor().execute("delete from changeset where csnum in ( select distinct csnum from changeset except select distinct csnum from revision )")
<lifeless> find -name 'Catalog.sqlite' | xargs rm
<ddaa> That's not the deepest call, but that seems to be the significant one
<lifeless> then run the job again.
<ddaa> CVS.InvalidVersionError: Could not determine CVS version from CVS version string ""
<limi> I get lots of this when trying to bring my tree up to date:
<limi> Duplicated ids among each group of files listed here: 
<limi> database/schema/.arch-ids/patch-2-07-0.sql.id
<limi> E_Stuart_Bishop_<stuart.bishop@canonical.com>_Tue_Oct__5_19:06:48_2004_21645.0 
<limi> database/schema/archive/.arch-ids/patch-2-07-0.sql.id 
<limi> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/.arch-ids/bugsystem-edit.pt.id
<limi> E_Mark_Shuttleworth_<mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com>_Mon_Oct__4_23:39:57_2004_1
<limi> 0357.1 
<limi> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/.arch-ids/bugtracker-edit.pt.id 
<lifeless> limi: do a tla tree-lint
<limi> I did, doesn't help
<lifeless> that will list the problem files.
<kiko> wtf is that, .arch-ids/bugsystem-edit.pt.id
<lifeless> did you have any uncommitted changes ?
<lifeless> kiko: its the equivalent of a CVS Entries file line.
<limi> lifeless: not really, I just want my tree to be the same as current RF
<lifeless> limi: ok.
<kiko> a latin-1 filename with spaces in it?
<kiko> ?
<lifeless> kiko: no, I don't se that.
<ddaa> I see it too.
<limi> kiko: I run UTF-8 on IRC
<lifeless> limi: ok, so first we need to fix the lint, then we can undo and correct it.
<limi> lifeless: ok, the lint lists the same files
<lifeless> limi: tla tree-lint -d
<kiko> hmmm. odd.
<lifeless> that should list just a bunch of filenames IIRC.
<limi> nope
<limi> lists everything
<lifeless> if it does, great, if it doesn't paste a line or two.
<limi> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bugsystems-index.pt   x_Mark_Shuttleworth_<mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com>_Mon_Oct__4_21:56:28_2004_8303.0
<limi> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bugtrackers-index.pt
<lifeless> tla tree-lint -d | awk '{ print $1}' | xargs rm
<lifeless> now
<lifeless> tla tree-lint
<lifeless> there will be other errors now because I'm brute-forcing the fix.
<limi> These files would be source but lack inventory ids (`tla add' or a tagline perhaps?):
<limi> lib/canonical/soyuz/sql.zcml.save
<lifeless> thats ok
<limi> I assume that is a temp file
<limi> ok, so tree-lint is empty
<lifeless> any other headings ? (like 'missing files for id') ?
<lifeless> tree-lint is empty? cool.
<lifeless> now tla undo -n
<limi> ok
<lifeless> which will undo the local changes that a partial merge may have caused.
<limi> and sync with RF?
<lifeless> now you should be able to star-merge
<limi> aha
<limi> whoa, it's busy :] 
* ddaa updates launchpad for lifeless' patch before doing the buildbot thing again.
<limi> *waits for the star-merge*
* ddaa remembers he's got spiv on hold. Will take care of your tree once lifeless releases me.
<kiko> if you don't have a revlib, wait for 70 minutes :)
<lifeless> kiko: there are cached revs, should never be anywhere near that long.
<kiko> yeah, I'm just making a snide remark because I blew away mine yesterday and was amazed at how long it took.
<BradB> spiv: pign
<BradB> spiv: ping :)
<lifeless> kiko: oh right, yeah revlibs make order of magnitude differences
<BradB> that's a scary thought
<BradB> considering that even with revlibs it takes an hour to star-merge on my machine
<lifeless> BradB: what ?!?
<limi> arch is an order of magnitude different in any case :] 
<lifeless> its < 10 seconds for me.
<ddaa> Still invalidversionerror... I bet it's something with the duplication of jobs...
<BradB> watching tla do its thing with fs_usage is pretty frightening
<BradB> makes me glad i'm not a hard drive
<ddaa> BradB: yeah, same thing here. The initial revlib population is a bit painful, but then it's painless and fast.
* limi makes scraping sounds
<BradB> ddaa: it never gets painless and fast on os x.
<ddaa> BradB: Use a greedy non-sparse revlib to avoid all worst-case scenarios.
<ddaa> BradB: are you using HFS+ or something?
<lifeless> ddaa: macosX's disk io sucks compared to linux on the same hw. something weird in there.
<BradB> ddaa: yep
<ddaa> BradB: maybe you should use UFS for tla work. It's quite demanding on fs performance.
<kiko> BradB, but only use a gnsprl IF you have 2G free for it.
<BradB> ddaa: i was thinking of that
<ddaa> And HFS+ sorta sucks big time.
<BradB> kiko: hehe.
<SteveA> BradB, spiv: see anything interested in the exuserfolder setup ?
<BradB> SteveA: I need to know what you meant by "it doesn't work." :)
<lifeless> limi: did that work ?
<BradB> SteveA: er, first off, is this a use case we need to support
<limi> still waiting for the star-merge
<BradB> ?
<limi> there we go
<ddaa> kiko: my revlib is a mere 1.2 gig
<kiko> mine is 1.7
<limi> just 10 minutes :] 
<limi> and I have about 300 conflicts
<SteveA> BradB: did you and spiv talk?
<limi> yay
<lifeless> kiko: unique or shared data ?
<BradB> SteveA: Yes. Is this a use case we need to support?
<kiko> unique I think 
<SteveA> is what a use-case we need to support?
<lifeless> kiko: du by default gives you the shared result
<lifeless> its smart
<BradB> SteveA: Changing p/w in the db instead of via the Plone interface.
<SteveA> yes, of course
<lifeless> ddaa: where is it at for you ?
<Kinnison> SteveA: When is __del__ invoked?
<ddaa> always the same exception
<lifeless> paste it ?
<ddaa> I have imported all info files to try other jobs
<BradB> SteveA: Okay, so secondly, what did you mean by "doesn't work"? What error message did you see?
<BradB> I saw an AttributeError, but was still logged in.
<ddaa> CVS.InvalidVersionError: Could not determine CVS version from CVS version string ""
<SteveA> BradB: I think we are talking at cross-purposes
<limi> lifeless: any easy way I can ditch the conflicts and just get what RF has?
<lifeless> limi: sure.
<lifeless> do this.
<lifeless> tla undo -n
<lifeless> tla get rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 ,,temp-dir
<SteveA> right now, I am not talking about any specific errors.  I am talking about resetting a password using the "lost password" interface, and then being unable to use that password to log into plone for a while, sometimes.
<lifeless> cd ,,temp-dir
<SteveA> BradB: the behaviour is as if the password is the wrong password.
<lifeless> tla set-tree version alexander.limi@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<SteveA> BradB: but, I expected you and spiv to have talked about this.
<BradB> And we did. :)
<BradB> He had to leave shortly after that.
<lifeless> tla sync-tree $(tla revisions -rf alexander.limi@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 | head -n 1)
<stub> SteveA: Was the exUserFolder caching tunable?
<lifeless> tla commit -s 'revert to rocketfuel code base'
<lifeless> cd ..
<lifeless> rm -rf ,,temp-dir
<lifeless> tla update
<lifeless> ok whew, done.
* limi is still waiting for the first command to return anything
<lifeless> I know thats a little long, its *yet another* thing raw should encapsulate.
* limi doesn't really care, it's all greek anyway
<lifeless> what that does is check out rocketfuel, tell it it is your branch, and then commits it
<SteveA> Kinnison: http://docs.python.org/ref/customization.html#l2h-174
<BradB> SteveA: Which "lost password" interface are you referring to?
<limi> so you can't just blow away what you currently have and get a clean copy from RF?
<ddaa> lifeless: firefox is going made trying to render the summary page... probably a consequence of job duplication. 236MB VM and growing...
<lifeless> ddaa: lol
<kiko> limi, apparently no.
<ddaa> Bah. I guess I'm going to spend the rest of the day trying to debug that problem.
<ddaa> lifeless: want me to try anything else before I take care of my pets?
<lifeless> ddaa: show me the exception
<SteveA> stub: I do not know.  I asked Brad and spiv to continue looking into it.
<ddaa> lifeless: already did, twice, I'll flood you the backtrace in private, then.
<SteveA> BradB: let's talk this through off channel -- too noisy here :-)
<kiko> flood!
<lifeless> ddaa: I haven't seen it, for whatever reason
<limi> lifeless: $ tla sync-tree $(tla revisions -rf alexander.limi@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 | head -n 1)
<limi> archive not registered: alexander.limi@canonical.com
<kiko> oink
<lifeless> oh, what is your archive name ?
<sabdfl> bradb: what's wrong with this:
<limi> maybe it has a --2004?
<sabdfl> ProductSeries.selectBy(product=self.product)
<sabdfl> where self.product is a Product object
<sabdfl> ?
<BradB> sabdfl: nothing, but sqlobject doesn't support that yet :)
<stub> A quick solution might be to set the cache times to 30 seconds, and stick a sleep(30) between changing the password in the database and sending the email
<lifeless> limi: ?
<sabdfl> >>> for x in ProductSeries.selectBy(product=Product.get(4)): print x
<sabdfl> ...
<sabdfl> Traceback (most recent call last):
<sabdfl>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
<sabdfl>   File "/home/mark/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 958, in selectBy
<sabdfl>     cls._connection._SO_columnClause(cls, kw),
<sabdfl>   File "/home/mark/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 428, in _SO_columnClause
<sabdfl>     return ' AND '.join(['%s = %s' %
<sabdfl> KeyError: 'product'
<sabdfl> >>>
<lifeless> oh, let me checkf or you
<limi> lifeless: what is the command to find out?
<lifeless> limi: tla archives
<limi> tried tla my-archives - aha
<limi> yup, alexander.limi@canonical.com--2004
<lifeless> limi: that would be consistent wouldn't it. damn we got that wrong
<BradB> sabdfl: you'll have to do productID=self.product.id, I think (until that is implemented to work the way you expect.)
<lifeless> ok, you need to redo the set-tree-version too.
<BradB> there's a lot of work i could do on sqlobject :)
<sabdfl> BradB: i tried that but get a forbiddenattribute on "id"
<BradB> you need to add it to the schema
<sabdfl> BradB: ok, will fund some time for you to qork on sqlobject
<BradB> cool
<sabdfl> let's get malone, rosetta, soyuz out the door then the lp team gets a bit of itch scratchin' time
<BradB> sounds like a plan
<kiko> qorking for funds!
<sabdfl> BradB: would prefer not to expose id's in the schemas
<sabdfl> nobody qorks like kiko qorks
<kiko> national holidays included
* ..[topic/#launchpad:sabdfl] : lunchpad: home of the sandwich sprinters | fogo na bomba | "qorking along happily"
<lifeless> and one qork said to the other
<sabdfl> spanishness day in brazil too? wow
<jblack> kiko, mind answering a random thought about launchpad ?
<limi> portugueseness
<kiko> for some reason the first holiday in 3 months it rains.
<kiko> jblack, sure
* jblack waves to sabdfl
<sabdfl> sun is on holiday too, y'know
<sabdfl> hey jblack
<jblack> kiko: Great. Thanks. I'm thinking about the star-merge bug that you guys hit so often. That got me to wondering why you guys merge so frequently. Is it because everybody's highly dependant upon everybody else for day to day work, or is it just some fear that people will get out of date irt the center of the star? 
<jblack> i.e. does everybody need everybody's new work, or are people acting as a conflict avoidance system by staying as close to center as possible? 
<SteveA> there's lots of moving around of code happening right now
<kiko> jblack, there's been at least some refactoring going on in common areas, but mostly it's because the codebase is small enough and people work together in the projects.
<kiko> so celso and daniel and I are bound to step on each other's feet unless we merge frequently.
<SteveA> also, many people find conflicts very awkward to deal with
<kiko> this is aggravated by the very unreasonable handling of conflicts
<SteveA> so they prefer to avoid them 
<kiko> oh, SteveA beat me to it.
<jblack> Ok. so its conflict avoidance.
<jblack> For the most part. I had a hunch. :) 
<kiko> jblack, note that this is something that nicer conflicts and a more modular codebase could help, but you can't expect the latter in projects that are only a few months old.
<kiko> no software starts out nicely modular the first time it's written..
<jblack> Oh, actually, rf was more modular, remember? 
<SteveA> it often starts off wrongly modular
<jblack> oh, I know what you mean. Yeah.
<kiko> modularity is not an objective measurement
<kiko> it has to do with grouping things that *should* be coupled
<kiko> and that's usually a mix of domain and design-specific knowledge that, well, requires experience.
<jblack> Oh. That's a minihowto I should write. Conflict resolution.
<kiko> since us people in the software business are always building newfangled things..
<lifeless> night all
<kiko> jblack, you could just make tla not commit if unresolved conflicts were present (and clearly indicate them) and I would buy you a house in heaven
<lifeless> ddaa: oh, there is a buildbot test failure you could look at once you get back.
<lifeless> just make check in the buildbot dir should show it. its reusing a checked out copy of the revision its reverting,,,
* ddaa nods from down in the garden
<kiko> I would much rather have sane behaviour in tla than a howto :)
<jblack> kiko: Yeah. I'd like that too.
<jblack> kiko: I know how you could do it. :) 
<jblack> kiko: make *.rej as unrecognized. :) 
<kiko> that's a hack
<jblack> Then if you try and commit, arch will abort.
<BradB> spiv: so n/m, we fixed it. it was the http vs https thing that i mentioned first off
<jblack> That's what the unrecognized method is for. 
<kiko> it shouldn't require local configuration; conflicts are an essential part of SCS! 
<jblack> Yes, I agree. It should be in the boilerplate =tagging-method as well.
* BradB goes back to loading some new sample data
<jblack> sorry. Didn't mean to distract you from lp for so long. 
<kiko> that's not distracting, it's an essential part of lp
<jblack> Once arch development is moving again, I'll submit the tagging-method boilerplate change. You'll have to do it for existing branches though.
<jblack> (users wouldn't like us if we hacked their tagging-methods behind their back!)
<kiko> yeah, no need to add the complexity of that
<sabdfl> stub: still around?
<SteveA> Kinnison: some things you need to know about __del__: 1. it is called when the last reference to the object with the __del__ method is deleted.  It can be difficult to know when this will be.  2. __del__ is not necessarily called at all, if the interpreter exits.  3. exceptions raised in a __del__ are logged to stderr and swallowed.  4. objects with a __del__ are not collected by the cyclic garbage collector, and so any cycles that involve s
<SteveA> uch an object will not be collected.  The test runner notices this, and prints a warning.
<stub> Yup
<sabdfl> need to add a productseries field to ProductRelease which references ProductSeries
<sabdfl> can be NULL
<sabdfl> though i'm tempted (since we have no release data in the db) to make it NOT NULL
<sabdfl> but that means creating a Series for every Product
<stub> I like NULL's :-)
<sabdfl> so i've noticed :-)
<sabdfl> with hindsight you've generally been smarter than me on that front, so I'll put my fascist whip aside for the moment
<sabdfl> soo...
<sabdfl> this is going into mark-patch-series
<sabdfl> ALTER TABLE ProductRelease ADD COLUMN productseries INT;
<jblack> Good idea. safdfl is probably taken anyways. :) 
<sabdfl> now what's the voodoo to make it point at ProductSeries?
<sabdfl> jblack: those guys have all the fun then tanks roll in and their statues get toppled, so it's a short term gig, y'know
* jblack grins
<Kinnison> SteveA: Thanks. I'm not considering creating __del__ methods; I was just trying to work out how to cleanly release this transaction
<kiko> Kinnison, SteveA just means to say, don't trust __del__ to do critical work.
* Kinnison nods
<stub> sabdfl: ALTER TABLE ProductRelease ADD COLUMN productseries INT REFERENCES ProductSeries(id);
<sabdfl> ah... found an example in patch-3.04
<sabdfl> ok, works too. thanks!
<limi> lifeless: is this an error message or just "FYI"?
<limi> $ tla commit -s 'revert to rocketfuel code base'
<limi> commit: tree has no patch log for version
<limi>     tree: /Users/limi/Work/Canonical/launchpad/launchpad/,,temp-dir
<limi>     version: alexander.limi@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<Kinnison> stub: Guess what... I have a couple more tables which need id columns. Fancy adding id columns to binarypackagefile and sourcepackagereleasefile ?
<lifeless> limi: you need to re run the set-tree-version
<lifeless> with the right archive bit
* stub lives to patch databases
<limi> lifeless: does not compute, sorry :] 
<limi> re-run the earlier command?
<limi> inside the temp dir?
* limi tests
<sabdfl> kiko: cprov around today?
<sabdfl> elmo: client cert auth?
<sabdfl> SteveA: is there a workaround for the "cannot log in to debugging port" for lp?
<SteveA> you should be able to log into port 8086
<SteveA> I need to push a change upstream before you'll be able to log into 8089
<spiv> BradB: cool :)
<elmo> sabdfl: I'm working on it - apache2 is breaking me tho
<sabdfl> elmo: turru turru turrrrrrruuuuuu!!!!! (cavalry sirens)
* sabdfl comes charging in
* limi is the little drummer boy
<sabdfl> got a ca cert, and client cert issued by it?
<elmo> sabdfl: yeah
<elmo> well, signed by it
<sabdfl> elmo: msg me the ca cert and client cert
<BradB> Presumably "urgency" of a sourcepackagerelease is a column whose value describes how important it is to upgrade to that release? (Or is it the result of a Saturday night codathon?)
<sabdfl> BradB: maps to a field in the debian package toolset
<BradB> ah
<sabdfl> elmo: thanks
<elmo> sabdfl: these are just mockups btw, for local testing, the details aren't final
<Kinnison> BradB: It's related to an upload
<Kinnison> bradb: uploads have urgencies associated with them to allow for ordering of builds by buildds etc by priority
<Kinnison> Debian also uses this to help with the 'testing' infrastructure
<Kinnison> (ICBW, e&oe, etc)
<elmo> [Debian uses it for testing, but not buildds] 
<Kinnison> elmo: Aah; right; ta
<jblack> Ok spiv, what's up? 
<limi> finally arch is back to a usable state, now to check in my changes :)
<SteveA> elmo: the redirect from http -> https of http://www.ubuntulinux.org/login_form is not working
<spiv> ddaa: Btw, any luck figuring out why my tree conflicts with rocketfuel?
* limi spoke too soon
<limi>     ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/Users/limi/Work/Canonical/launchpad/launchpad/lib/canonical/lp/configure.zcml", line 32.2-37.8
<limi>     ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'factory', "Couldn't import canonical.lp.tales, cannot import name IPerson in canonical.lp.tales.RequestAPI")
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Are we expecting all derivative distributions to share the same set of package priorities? (base,essential,standard,optional,extra) ?
<limi> make: *** [run]  Error 1
<limi> anything I need to change or update to get rid of that error?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: ultimately i guess not
<Kinnison> limi: that's clearly a spelling mistake, s/tales/tables/
<limi> aha
<sabdfl> no, not a speling mistake
<spiv> Kinnison: Eh?  
<limi> what needs updating?
<sabdfl> that looks like a circular import
<sabdfl> limi are you up to date?
<limi> yes
<limi> 2 mins ago
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Currently the priority in packagepublishing is just an integer which I assume will have a corresponding dbschema.py class.
<limi> star-merged the launchpad part
<limi> any changes in Zope or similar?
<elmo> SteveA: looking
<sabdfl> limi: yes, there's been an sqlobject rev
<limi> aha
* limi updates
<sabdfl> need to update your config to 0.6
<sabdfl> delete that dir and re-get it
<sabdfl> lifeless promises not to do that to us again
<limi> hehe
<limi> what's the line to re-get it?
<ddaa> spiv: I thought you were sleeping
<ddaa> Up to not very long ago I was on importd things. Checking your tree will be good for me to relax,
<spiv> ddaa: lunching, which turned out to be more effort than expected ;)
<ddaa> spiv: you've got my token
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Is it okay for now for me to assume priority is limited to required,standard,important,optional,extra ?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: or would you prefer a table for them?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: put them in dbschema with values of 10, 20, 30... etc with required being the highest please
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Sure
<sabdfl> we can remap them to a table if derivatives really want this
* Kinnison nods
<sabdfl> but I suspect the toolset has this hardcoded in a lot of places
<Kinnison> It's certainly plausible that it may
<ddaa> spiv: what's the revision of your version you have a problem with?
<spiv> ddaa: Whatever the latest revision of andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 is :)
* spiv checks that he's fully mirrored
<ddaa> i have patch-197
<spiv> It seeems patch-198 needs mirroring.
<spiv> (it's taking a long time for some reason..)
<ddaa> no problem merging that with rocketfuel's patch-581. It just appears massively out of date. It does a honest-to-god cross-version apply-delta, in effect making the tree identical to rocketfuel.
<ddaa> ha, something new in the pipe....
<spiv> ddaa: mirrored.
<ddaa> unrelated, I just found out about "get --non-sparse". A sparse revlib anh using --non-sparse for initial gets should be a good compromise between performance and disk usage.
<jblack> ddaa: Um, actually, its --sparse that minimizes disk usage.
<ddaa> okay, i have conflicts
<jblack> --nonsparse means "grab all of them on the way", which is definitely a drive hog. :) 
<ddaa> jblack: yes, but when you have a big version, you want the initial get to be non-sparse because you want the full revlib there for the next star-merge.
<elmo> SteveA: should be working now
<ddaa> jblack: then, further commands can populate sparsely.
<jblack> Whatever works best for you. :) 
<jblack> I use greedy nonsparse libraries myself.
<spiv> jblack: troublemaker ;)
<jblack> Then again, it takes 20 minutes for me to check the size of my revision library
* ddaa thinks about a better heuristic to guess revisions which are potential star-merge ancestors.
<SteveA> elmo: thanks
<spiv> BradB: SQLObject's SVN repo seems to be broken, btw.
<SteveA> sabdfl: the "change password" facilities should work for you now
<jblack> dvd+rw media costs too much
<ddaa> spiv: okay I have the conflicts
<sabdfl> on the production machine?
<BradB> spiv: Indeed.
<sabdfl> SteveA: ^?
<limi> can anybody give me the magic command to get the new SQLObject?
<spiv> ddaa: Ok, can you tell if it's because I crossed the streams, or something else silly? :)
<spiv> limi: Hmm, I thought lifeless sent a mail about that to the list a few days ago?
<sabdfl> limi: i think you need to rm -rf the sqlobject dir in sourcecode dir
<limi> did he? I must have missed that
<sabdfl> then you need to make sure your config refers to the new version as per lifeless email
<limi> can someone forward it if they have it handy?
<limi> sorry to be a pain :)
<spiv> limi: It should be rm -rf sourcecode/sqlobject; tla get rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobejct--test--0.6 sourcecode/sqlobject
<carlos> limi: tla get rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6 sqlobject
<limi> great, thanks
<sabdfl> ./launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject        rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6
<ddaa> spiv: checking
<sabdfl> then do as carlos says :-)
<spiv> limi: Unless you rely on the config for anything other than the initial setup.
<limi> not to my knowledge
<carlos> spiv's command is better 
<spiv> From what you said eariler, it doesn't sound like you do :)
<spiv> limi: Beware the typo in my spelling of sqlobject in that command, btw ;)
<spiv> carlos: Shouldn't you be holidaying, or something? :)
<carlos> spiv: yes, something like that :-P
<limi> spiv: yes, noticed ;)
<ddaa> spiv: does not look like a cross merge...
<SteveA> sabdfl: yes, on the ubuntulinux website, that is, the plone server and the "forgotten password" application part of launchpad running on macquarie
<spiv> ddaa: Interesting.  But merging from my patch-197 worked... but patch-198 didn't touch the conflicting files.
<sabdfl> SteveA: cool, thanks
<ddaa> spiv: trying to figure out what is the cause of the duplicate ids, looks very fishy.
<spiv> ddaa: Indeed!
<spiv> ddaa: Although not all the conflicts were due to that?
<spiv> ddaa: All the files that conflicted were touched by Kinnison, from what I can see.
<ddaa> maybe it's still a cross-merge, I always have a hard time figuring it out.
<Kinnison> kiko: ping?
* debonzi goes for lunch 
<ddaa> spiv's patch-198 merged with rocketfuel's 559
<ddaa> and rocketfuel's patch-160 merged with spiv's patch-197
<ddaa> Cross merge...
<spiv> Ah.
<ddaa> I'll 
<ddaa> fix it and send you a changeset
<spiv> I guess I must have been careless then :/
<spiv> Well, I'm happy to just retag.
<spiv> If that's sufficient and simpler.
<limi> ok, dinner time here - back later
<ddaa> spiv: okay. Does this technique has been validated by lifeless? I'm concerned that it might interact poorly with 
<ddaa> the broken log-for-merge behaviour.
<ddaa> It's really exasperating to see the amount of brokeness we have to work around...
<BradB> sabdfl: Just curious (now that I'm editing something for which this issue comes up): why do you not want to expose id in the schema, given that there are times when we need to access the id of an SQLObject?
<spiv> ddaa: I'm happy to do whatever you tell me is safest :)
<ddaa> Mh... methink it should work okay.
<spiv> ddaa: you don't sound certain :)
<spiv> Just send me the changeset ;)
<ddaa> I remember that the log-for-merge issue was caused by the removal of a patchlog. That should not happen with tag because the revision you are skipping was never added to rocketfuel.
<ddaa> Nah. Tag from rocketfuel.
<spiv> Ok, I'll do that.
<sabdfl> BradB: just prefer to keep things like that out of UI, and if its in the schema it usually shows up in UI somewhere
<spiv> Thanks for the diagnosis.
<sabdfl> sometimes its necessary but we avoid it as much as possible with name's
<ddaa> star-merge really ought to provide sensible diagnosis for those cases.
* spiv nods :)
<ddaa> But somehow it seemed we did not manage to get the idea through to tom :-(
<spiv> Oh :(
<ddaa> abentley purportedly implemented that diagnosis in his "improved" merge operator in fai.
<BradB> sabdfl: Okay, well, I'm thinking I need to have it in there for things like IBugPackageInfestation, because I need to get at ID's when I'm building the little table with edit links to each i9n
<ddaa> hct definitely ought to do it too.
* ddaa thinks about cca, canonical community arch....
<sabdfl> BradB: understood. highlevel design goal we can defer and come back to once we have our head wrapped around the basics
<BradB> sure
<spiv> ddaa: I guess tagging will solve my cacherev issue ;)
<spiv> So it's not all bad ;)
<ddaa> spiv: right, that's another good side effect.
<ddaa> Actually, methink tagging could be subsituted for star-merging in several cases and might lead to less pain.
<ddaa> Only problem: tag patchlogs list all patchlogs present in the tagged revision.
<ddaa> Which are a few thousands in rocketfuel...
<ddaa> could very well end up being a disk hog.
* ddaa retracts the "systematic tagging" idea
<spiv> ddaa: Oh, while I've got your token..
<spiv> ddaa: Our pqm submit script sends a message saying 'star-merge "$(tla tree-version)" "$(cat {arch}/+upstream)"'
<ddaa> Yeah.
* ddaa has a custom script here he's been supposed to clean up and merge for months.
<spiv> Would it be a better idea to at the revision on to that?
<spiv> To catch e.g. trying to merge unmirrored commits.
<ddaa> Wow.
<spiv> s/at/add/
<ddaa> Actually my custom scripts does the mirroring.
<ddaa> but you have a very good point.
<spiv> Also, would this help the cross-merge problem? :)
<ddaa> That would not help cross-merge.
<spiv> Drat.  :)
<spiv> I doubted that it would (it'd be just too easy), but I thought I'd ask ;)
<ddaa> The cross-merge problem is caused (among other things) by the finite speed of the light...
<spiv> So, the right way to spell that is :)
<spiv> Gah, weird lag issues.
* ddaa only sees a box with some tiny numbers
<spiv> So, adding "--$(tla logs | tail -1)" would do the right thing?
<ddaa> spiv: generally we do $(tla logs --reverse | head -n 1)
<spiv> Heh.  Fair enough.
<ddaa> might me a bit faster...
<ddaa> also
<ddaa> you could just do: star-merge "$(tla logs --full --reverse | head -n 1)" "$(cat {arch}/+upstream)"
<ddaa> probably you should request confirmation from lifeless before merging such a change into rocketfuel.
<ddaa> The pqm toolset is a very critical infrastructure, I do not see how that could cause a problem (I got his blessing for sending a full revision name as an option) but if I were him I would be quite anal with that.
<spiv> Sure :)
<ddaa> I hope you do not get tired by my bouncing you around to other team members :-)
<spiv> Not at all :)
* ddaa takes his token back
<SteveA> elmo: where can I read about the ssh configuration to connect to other machines via chinstrap ?
<spiv> SteveA: It's on teh wiki somewehre, iirc...
<SteveA> I've just been looking...
<elmo> Host chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com
<elmo>      ProxyCommand none
<elmo> Host *.warthogs.hbd.com
<elmo>      ProxyCommand ssh YOURUSERNAME@chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com nc -q0 %h %p
<elmo> in ~/.ssh/config and fix YOURUSERNAME
<elmo> it may not be on the wiki - it's in the ml archives - someone could fix the wiki if they want - it's (low down) on my TODO list
<SteveA> thanks
* SteveA adds to wiki
<BradB> Thought of the day: why bother saying "no class registered for SourcePackageRelease", when you can simply say "AttributeError: 'BugPackageInfestation' object has no attribute '_SO_class_SourcePackageRelease'"?
* BradB facepalms
<Kinnison> BradB: Feel free to add classes for all those tables
* Kinnison will be very grateful :-)
<BradB> I have to :)
* Kinnison stands a chance of a full gina import including librarian files and section/priority in publishing records tonight
* Kinnison has a few more tweaks to make :-(
<sabdfl> Kinnison: schweet
[mako(mako@micha.hampshire.edu)]  help
[mako(mako@micha.hampshire.edu)]  hello
[mako(mako@micha.hampshire.edu)]  log
[mako(mako@micha.hampshire.edu)]  #ubuntu-meeting
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Aye. I'm currently doing a main-only import to get the final feel of what I need to tweak.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm *slowly* getting the hang of all this
<sabdfl> sqlobject?
<sabdfl> has potential
<Kinnison> sqlobject, the dbschema stuff etc.
<Kinnison> It's very interesting stuff.
* Kinnison is currently pondering the Transaction class while waiting for gina
<Kinnison> It doesn't have an externally callable method to relinquish a connection to the db which breaks pooling connections
<Kinnison> At the moment I have a hack in to call txn._makeObsolete() -- personally I'd be happy to docstring the method and remove the underscore; but I need to talk to someone who knows the code better
<spiv> Hmm, where is this?
* spiv just had a thought
<Kinnison> lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py:class Transaction(object):
<spiv> Kinnison: Where are you using the Transaction class?  Inside gina/
<Kinnison> librarian
<spiv> The version in rf doesn't seem to?
<spiv> Or perhaps I need to update.
<Kinnison> I've not merged
<Kinnison> It's all local until I work out the nicest way of doing it
<spiv> Grr, lag.
<spiv> (the DHCP server here has 30s leases!)
<spiv> Kinnison: Hmm, is this on a branch I can see anywhere?
<Kinnison> spiv: It's in my homedir on zhongshan
<spiv> I'm quite curious about how you're doing it... 
<Kinnison> spiv: It's all random hacking I've been doing today to try and build it up
<spiv> I don't think I have an account there...
* Kinnison pastes into a query to spiv
<spiv> I see.
<spiv> Ok, the real problem here isn't SQLObject, I think.
<spiv> Or, perhaps not.
* spiv thinks
<spiv> Where's the connection pool?
<spiv> Oh, ugh. SQLObject's "Connection" object is actually a ConnectionPool when you use Transaction objects.  Ick.
<spiv> Stupid naming.
<spiv> BradB|lunch: When you get back from lunch, please hurt Ian for me ;)
<Kinnison> spiv: I'm off to listen to the radio for half an hour, I'll be back then.
<spiv> Kinnison: Oh, right :)
<Kinnison> s'hitchhikers time :-)
<spiv> Enjoy HHGTTG :)
<spiv> I think I already knew this part of sqlobject was... bizarre, but the fullness of it only just hit me.
<spiv> Kinnison: What you're doing is the simplest and sanest option for now, I think.
<spiv> But we should be able to do better at some point.
<SteveA> spiv: what is the issue?
<daf> SteveA: did you get the emails I sent you last night?
<sabdfl> daf: rosetta.warthogs was barfing earlier
<sabdfl> could you nudge it into action please?
<daf> sabdfl: sure
<daf> oh, right, I didn't bring it back up after the reboot
<daf> ok, it's back up now
<ddaa> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeha!
<ddaa> first import running here
<ddaa> that has cost me a lot in goats...
<sabdfl> ddaa great!
<sabdfl> what was broken?
<ddaa> Dunno, something prevented the a52dec import here, related to cvs version detection. But it worked with aalib. Then it needed pyarch to automagically choose between classical and twisted process handling (that should have been done in buildbot
<ddaa> but lifeless did not do it and requested that feature anyway)
<ddaa> Now it seems to work...
<SteveA> daf: yes, it's great, thanks
<ddaa> Still a lot of various mysterious breakage around...
<daf> SteveA: any idea about the inconsistencies I was seeing?
* ddaa is out for dinner
<elmo> so what do we want client certed?  both the sites on rosetta and the launchpad instance on macquarie - anything else, immediately?
<SteveA> what's rosetta's new name?
<elmo> mawson
<elmo> .ubuntu.com
<SteveA> I think only the devel server ought to require certificates, not the rosetta alpha server.  But, daf can confirm that
<daf> it depends whether we care if people stumble upon the alpha or not
<SteveA> do you think all of the alpha users will be competent and willing to add a client certificate?
<SteveA> I suppose it will stop it getting accidentally slashdotted
<SteveA> elmo: what certificates do we have?
<SteveA> is there one for canonical staff, and one for others ?
<elmo> as many as we want, it's trivial to create them
<elmo> (on a once off basis)
<elmo> I'm certainly planning on having at least a 'launchpad' and a 'warthogs' one
<elmo> if you want more granularity than that, go for it, just let me know what you want to do
<SteveA> if daf wants one for the rosetta alpha, then we want a "launchpad testers" one too
<BradB> spiv: Sounds nasty. I hope to make things better once Malone's out the door.
* BradB gets back to writing SourcePackageRelease
<BradB> What's a "format" of a source package release? (I'm wanting to describe srcpackageformat in a schema). I'm assuming it's things like "bzipped tarball" or "gzipped tarball".
<Kinnison> Bugger knows; that's not something I've worked out yet
<Kinnison> gina only ever puts '1' in that column
<sabdfl> SteveA: resetting password...
<sabdfl> A system error occurred
<sabdfl> it might be that my mark@hbd.com account details are in an unusual state because they were created some time ago
<sabdfl> BradB: deb vs rpm
<sabdfl> it should be documented in dbschema.py
<spiv> BradB: dbschema has a SourcePackageFormat
<sabdfl> BradB: is there not a SoyuzSourcePackageRelease that should be ported, rather than a new implementation?
<sabdfl> i've been trying to port Soyuz classes (probably breaking Soyuz horribly - bring on the page tests :-)
<SteveA> sabdfl: what is the exact URL you are using to try to reset your password?
<sabdfl> dude, it's on my windows PC you want me to type the hash?
<sabdfl> will mail it to ya :-)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> although, I'm more interested in the first part
<sabdfl> on the wire
<SteveA> I'm sure at thawte you regularly typed in whole certificates ;-)
<sabdfl> don't freakin joke :-)
<BradB> sabdfl: Not that I saw.
<BradB> I'll check again.
<BradB> I would have though deb vs. rpm is something that a sourcepackage is aware of, rather that all the individual releases.
<sabdfl> mark@slinky ~/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/lib $ grep -ir "class.*sourcepackagerelease" *
<sabdfl> canonical/launchpad/ikiko.py:class ISourcePackageRelease(Interface):
<sabdfl> canonical/launchpad/scripts/gina/classes.py:class SourcePackageRelease(AbstractPackageRelease):
<sabdfl> canonical/launchpad/scripts/gina/grabber.py:from classes import SourcePackageRelease, BinaryPackageRelease
<sabdfl> canonical/launchpad/database/package.py:class SoyuzSourcePackageRelease(SQLBase):
<sabdfl> canonical/sourcerer/soyuz/__init__.py:class SourcePackageRelease(ManifestRecordObject):
<sabdfl> canonical/sourcerer/soyuzwrapper.py:class SourcePackageRelease(object):
<sabdfl> canonical/soyuz/sql.zcml:  <content class="canonical.soyuz.sql.SoyuzSourcePackageRelease">
<BradB> argh, I was grepping for "class ..."
<BradB> no Soyuz
<sabdfl> I.... think there's a little inheritance crack there, haven't looked to see if it's gooooood stuf
<sabdfl> there are a ton of them
<BradB> Only one's an SQLObject though.
<BradB> I found the non-SQLObject one's already
<BradB> s/one's/ones/
* BradB does the SoyuzSourcePackageRelease renaming
<daf> spiv: the authserver (a) seems to have failing unit tests and (b) seems to be accessing the database inside the unit tests
* spiv looks
<spiv> Ok, I didn't break that test ;)
<daf> :)
<spiv> I'm open to ideas on how to better segregate the database-dependent tests without nasty contortions.
<elmo> SteveA: am I okay to put this on the rosetta devel server now then?
<spiv> daf: just to confirm, you're only seeing one failing test (test_createUserUnicode)?
<daf> only one from authserver, I think, yes
<spiv> Ok, good :)
<daf> oh, also: "Failed doctest test for canonical.database.sqlbase.quote"
<BradB> sabdfl: So does it make sense that an spr knows it's spf? Shouldn't it be the sp that knows that?
<BradB> s/it's/its/
<sabdfl> bradb: good point
<sabdfl> hmm...
<sabdfl> yes, i think that's a winner
<sabdfl> thinko from me on the db model
<sabdfl> could you move it please?
<BradB> sure
<sabdfl> also, mail celso, he'll need to update some code in soyuz
<sabdfl> though i doubt anything depends on that
<BradB> ok
<BradB> SteveA, daf: What was still needed before you guys could document on the wiki the process by which we create functional doctests?
<daf> BradB: I've written a document
<daf> BradB: Steve wants to make some changes before I send it to the list
<daf> I don't know what these changes are
<BradB> ok
<daf> you could look in lib/canonical/ftests/{test_pages.py,page-tests/}
<SteveA> BradB: I'll be checking in the first proper ones shortly
<SteveA> BradB: if you want to do some ad-hoc ones while I'm doing these, ask daf for a quick hint on using the script.  You can move yours into the new location after I've send those instructions.
<daf> BradB: the procedure is basically this:
<daf> ./utilities/page-test-helper > lib/canonical/ftests/page-tests/blah-blah-blah.txt
<daf> go to http://localhost:9000/some/page
<daf> ^C
<daf> $EDITOR lib/canonical/ftests/test_pages.py
<SteveA> daf: I'm confused as to how ftesting.zcml runs at all :-/
<SteveA> daf: It is going to take me a bit longer to look into this.  I'll be checking in the full pagetests stuff tomorrow, not tonight.  If you want to start writing some page tests, do it the way you've been doing it, and I'll move them to the new system tomorrow.
<SteveA> same goes for you, BradB
<BradB> o
<BradB> er, ok
<daf> SteveA: ok
<daf> SteveA: I think I can get by without them for another day
<daf> SteveA: string.encode('ascii', 'replace') seems to allow non-ASCII characters through, which is unexpected
<spiv> daf: That's what 'replace' means.
<spiv> file:///usr/share/doc/python2.3/html/lib/module-codecs.html
<spiv> Perhaps you mean 'strict'?
<daf> hmm
<spiv> (the docs aren't particuarly clear, admittedly)
<daf> ok, I wasn't sure about the behaviour of 'replace' when it doesn't have a replacement
<daf> yes, the docs could be better
<spiv> Actually, file:///usr/share/doc/python2.3/html/lib/string-methods.html is the right docs to read here :)
<daf> right, I found that one
<daf> which wasn't easy :)
<spiv> Although the precise meaning of 'replace' isn't clear unless you read the other doc, too...
<spiv> ...and in fact, it wrongly claims 'strict', 'replace' and 'ignore' are the only possible values...
<spiv> ...when xmlcharrefreplace is also valid.
<lifeless_> spiv: yoyoyo
<spiv> lifeless_: Yo.
<spiv> Hmm, you're an hour earlier than I expected. :)
<spiv> Maybe my arithmetic was wrong.
<daf> spiv: you are clearly the man to update the docs :)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:daf] : lunchpad: home of the sandwich artists | fogo na bomba | "qorking along happily"
<spiv> lifeless: I take it the importd wants to be able to have multiple db transactions open at once?
<spiv> daf: I'll add a note about it to my todo list... :)
<lifeless> spiv: erm, shouldn't
<spiv> lifeless: Oh, really?  That'll make my life easier :)
<daf> spiv: :)
<spiv> daf: I've added it, but I'm afraid it's at the bottom :)
<daf> spiv: and it's reaaally long, right? :)
<spiv> daf: Not yet, but growing ;)
<lifeless> spiv: there are 3 sets of transactions.
<spiv> lifeless: Oh, sorry, I'm getting myself confused for no good reason :)
<ddaa> (23:06:37) ddaa: lifeless: I see that... a bit wary of that... there are a modules called library, log, patch, there... quite common names...
<lifeless> ddaa: yeah, its a todo to tidy up how we get at that code, I didn't want cscvs to specify anything in the canonical namespace.
<lifeless> as cscvs is -> public soon.
<ddaa> I'm all with you on that.
<lifeless> and, it works, so yeah, just add it dude ;)
<spiv> lifeless: I'm rather concerned that taxi appears to want to call canonical.arch.database.nuke()!
* ddaa drops some holy water on his kbd and ask forgiveness
<lifeless> spiv: comment that out.
<lifeless> spiv: it is a test only method, no need for you to fix/replace/be concerned.
<spiv> lifeless: Ok.  *sidelong glance*
* lifeless grins a huge shit eating grin
<spiv> Hah.
<spiv> A comment reassuring me that it's test only would be appreciated.
<spiv> But anyway :)
<ddaa> Comment to note that this should be removed because it's too dangerous even as a comment?
<lifeless> you know, I was going to do that, then I go the merge regression-check-failure, so I didn't.
<lifeless> just nuke it if you like as you go.
<lifeless> nuke the call I mean.
<spiv> Right :)
<spiv> So, taxi is a module that's called in a single-threaded process?
<lifeless> spiv: nope
* ddaa remembers to merge the pyarch hack that's the magic to let buildbot work.
<lifeless> taxi is called from a thread of buildbot.
<spiv> lifeless: Drat.
<lifeless> possibly concurrently.
<spiv> Ok :)
<lifeless> 'm sure there are concurrency bug in there. overhauling that code is on my 'as soon as possible' short-list.
<spiv> Heh.
<lifeless> which is distinguished from my long list in some unfathomable manner.
<spiv> :)
<spiv> Ok, I think I know what to do now.
<lifeless> ddaa: what hack are you looking for ?
<ddaa> Not looking for, providing.
<spiv> The threadedness make me suspectc that this code was horribly broken before, though :)
<lifeless> ddaa: all the same, 'what one'
<ddaa> Automagic choice of spawning strategy.
<spiv> Because our zopeless sqlobject support hasn't had any support for that.  Ill add it now, because you obviously need it :)
<lifeless> right, you want to check if there is a twisted module already imported, and if there is, do
<lifeless>         import arch._tla
<lifeless>         import arch._twisted
<lifeless>         arch._tla.spawn = arch._twisted.TwistedSpawningStrategy('tla')
<ddaa> lifeless: that's something much more manly I did.
<lifeless> spiv: eek. eek. eek. 
<spiv> lifeless: quite.
* lifeless whispers ok
<lifeless> elmo: so, am I lucky yet?
<lifeless> ddaa: am I right in saying that _package_revision_param should awlays return a value?
<ddaa> yes
<lifeless> heheheh then look at the second half of it
<lifeless> spot the pyarch bug
* ddaa whines
<lifeless> return p.fullname ?
<ddaa> return pkg_rev
<ddaa> compare with _version_revision_param
<sabdfl> incoming pqm message makes productseries core complete (create, view, edit)
<lifeless> spiv: ok, those buildbot tweaks are on the wire now that bug is fixed (it was always there, tla improvements just showed it up)
<lifeless>  I'm gonna get some breakfast, if you've no immediate queries for me?
<ddaa> incoming pqm message brings manly pyarch spawning strategy that makes buildbot happy.
<lifeless> ddaa: YAY!
* lifeless dances for joy on the way to the kitchen
* ddaa sticks out tongue to sabdfl
<spiv> lifeless: enjoy your breakfast :)
#launchpad 2004-10-24
<sabdfl> ddaa: phew, i was worried about our weenie buildbot
<sabdfl> seemed almost... french
* sabdfl ducks and runs for cover
<sabdfl> much happier with a manly pyarch
<lifeless> a manly man
<lifeless> spiv: so, its a larger job than you thought?
<spiv> lifeless: A little..  I misunderstood lalo's work a little.
<lifeless> lalos work will be useful for me, FWICT.
<lifeless> auto-commits bad for taxi, v. bad.
<spiv> Yeah, I'm basing this off his stuff.
<spiv> It's a good start, it just doesn't go far enough :)
<spiv> I'm close to having the threads-happy code written and factored somewhat nicely, but I need to test it a bit before I make you my guinea pig for it ;)
<lifeless> sniff sniff, fart, sniff sniff fart
<spiv> lifeless: commentary on my work, or diary of you morning?  Or would I rather not know? ;)
<lifeless> being a guinea pig.
<lifeless> you ever observed one of those beasties ?
<spiv> Not really.
<lifeless> well then. 
<spiv> Oh, I see.
* BradB celebrates a pqm failure
<BradB> drinks all around!
<lifeless> ddaa: where are you at now with stuff ?
<ddaa> Still not run buildbot again with the fixed PYTHONPATH
<ddaa> been fixing my arch-submit-merge, checking the test suite failure, got phoned twice by gfriend...
* Kinnison prods gently at an almost working gina
<Kinnison> just gotta get distroarchreleases hacked in and I can do a "gold" import of a katie snapshot
* Kinnison gets all excited
<cprov> Kinnison: is gina working on new DB  ?
<ddaa> lifeless: anything in particular you want to tell me. I'm going to bed soon.
<Kinnison> cprov: She will be
* Kinnison is feeding her some good distroarchrelease crack
<lifeless> ddaa: I need you to run with the fixed python path and tell me it works.
<Kinnison> cprov: is this dump only i386?
<lifeless> then, you are set to start checking off imports tomorrow, and I can relax a little.
<ddaa> lifeless: sent you the message just after starting the import run...
<ddaa> waiting for it to complete
<Kinnison> cprov: aah no; I see; gina only does one arch at a time
<lifeless> ohohoh, bad file descriptor again.
<ddaa> lifeless: 
<ddaa> not my descriptor! :-P
<lifeless> dude:
<lifeless> importdtest@chinstrap:~$ PYTHONPATH=~/buildbot/launchpad/lib:~/buildbot/launchpad/lib/canonical/sourcerer/util python
<lifeless> Python 2.3.4 (#2, Jun 21 2004, 11:11:53) 
<lifeless> [GCC 3.3.4 (Debian)]  on linux2
<lifeless> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<lifeless> >>> import twisted
<lifeless> >>> import arch
<lifeless> >>> print arch._tla.spawn
<lifeless> that is so not the right spawning strategy.
<lifeless> <arch._tla.PyArchSpawningStrategy object at 0x4043754c>
<Kinnison> cprov: if I can get her importing overnight then I'll commit the changes tomorrow
* ddaa checks for the pqm ack
<lifeless> it acked
<ddaa> check for my archive if in doubt
<ddaa> pqm has not yet sent the reply...
<lifeless> patch-49 in rocketfuel.
<ddaa> Now it should be DelayedGuessedSpawningStrategy
<lifeless> oh, silly me.
<lifeless> blush.
<lifeless> had missed a star-merge.
<cprov> Kinnison: I can't create the new DB on zhongshan, so I can't run them. have you modified gina or is it working fine ?
<lifeless> elmo: around ?
<elmo> lifeless: yeah
<lifeless> any luck on that basic->certificate conversion ?
<cprov> elmo: hi dude, can you grant me perms to createlang on zhongshan ?
<elmo> cprov: meh
<Kinnison> cprov: I had a lot of modifications to gina
<elmo> lifeless: I'm ready - I asked Steve when I could convert rosetta, didn't get a response..
<Kinnison> cprov: I just commented out the plpython stuff from the makefile
<lifeless> elmo: now.
<elmo> lifeless: rosetta?
<elmo> or macquarie?
<lifeless> (its launchpad, not rosetta)
<lifeless> yeah, macquarie.
<elmo> nono, rosetta the machine
<lifeless> I'm blocked - can't do any conversions - till this happens.
<lifeless> elmo: I don't know about rosetta - I don't use it.
<lifeless> rosetta the machine I mean
<elmo> cprov: I hgave you createuser too - if that doesn't work, shout.. or do what kinnison did
<Kinnison> elmo: Can you close that psql so I can re-build my db? postgres won't let me createdb while someone is using template1
<cprov> elmo: now works :)
<cprov> elmo: tks
<Kinnison> cprov: if you want to play; take a copy of gina from my ~ on zhongshan
<Kinnison> cprov: although my gina does expect a librarian too and I'd appreciate you not putting stuff into the librarian I have running just now :-)
<elmo> Kinnison: done
<elmo> lifeless: ok one sec
* Kinnison ruffles elmo. Thanks dude.
<cprov> Kinnison: ok
<Kinnison> Well; I'm leaving gina importing against the new DB and I'm off to bed. If all goes well I'll commit the changes tomorrow morning
<Kinnison> And if it went *really well* then I'll be starting to extract archives from the db again tomorrow :-)
* Kinnison bounces
<cprov> Kinnison: anyway I intend to run gina and nicole today to have a full DB tomorrow
<Kinnison> g'night all
<lifeless> night
<ddaa> lifeless: test inconclusive... same weird exceptions in enforceTargetNewOrCleanAndUpdated
<ddaa> then I have some issues setting up the sandboxing right
<lifeless> ddaa: thats strange, I put that in as a 'it should never happen but lets be thorough' check.
<ddaa> That's prolly a problem with my revlib.
<ddaa> aalib get revlib entries
<lifeless> ah.
<ddaa> thus the attempts to sandboxing
<ddaa> will continue to go down that road tomorrow
<lifeless> well, if I may suggest - shortest path - disable your rev lib.
<lifeless> if that fixes is, so that it then works, then start sandboxing.
<ddaa> That's not shortest path. I need the revlib for my actual VCS needs.
<lifeless> aalib is known bad, it has default branches.
<lifeless> anything in arch.ubuntu.com is known good.
<ddaa> Great. I'll test a few of them to become confident that my setup is right, and then I'll bodly go when no buildbot has gone before.
<lifeless> ddaa: it is shortest path - it eliminates a variable, and doing an a52dec test run is fast - about 10 minutes.
<ddaa> a52dec breaks, you remember?
<lifeless> when that works, then reenable the revlib, and try sanboxed.
<lifeless> how does it break ? (in what manner)
<Kinnison> night all
<Kinnison> (really this time)
<ddaa> In any case I have to go bed now.
<lifeless> ok, night ddaa
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> bah, chinstrap is still 70
<lifeless> % idle.
* lifeless starts another job
<ddaa> lifeless: it breaks on the cvs version detection.
<ddaa> I showed you the backtrace yesterday.
<lifeless> ddaa: oh thats right. 
<lifeless> did you breakpoint the cvs version call and see what it was tring to do ?
<ddaa> I did not.
<lifeless> or equally, add a logger.* message.
<lifeless> ok. go to bed, see you tomorrow
<sabdfl> cprov: excellent, looking forward to seeing the results of the run
<sabdfl> i am finishing up the product release and product series stuff now
<sabdfl> then i'd like to update nicole so that for each project it finds, it create the ProductSeries for each branch, then populates it with ProductReleases
<ddaa> G'night warthogs, guinea pigs, suidae of all sorts
<sabdfl> night ddaa
* lifeless fights the urge to start optimising tla using python
* ddaa seconds lifeless from his bed
* lifeless says through a loudspeaker horn 'put the laptop down and enter dreams with your eyes closed'
<cprov> sabdfl: sorry, I was afk for while, yes gina is running on zhongshan !
<cprov> sabdfl: I will work on you request for ProductSeries til tomorrow
<sabdfl> cprov: ok, tomorrow is fine
<sabdfl> should be easy for you to create them now
<sabdfl> and by tomorrow afternoon, productrelease should be done too
<cprov> sabdfl: of course, add comments on bug #2088 if you need more something  
* cprov says good night 
<elmo> lifeless: sent you a client cert - please tell me if it works for you
<lifeless> checking
<lifeless> elmo: erm:
<lifeless> Hi,
<lifeless> <#part type="application/octet-stream" filename="~/ubuntu/ssl/ca/launchpad.p12" disposition=attachment description="launchpad client cert">
<lifeless> <#/part>
<lifeless> that all I got
<lifeless> --
<lifeless> James
<sabdfl> lifeless: you should save it locally, import it into your browser
<lifeless> sabdfl: I know that, but I don't seem to /have/ it
<sabdfl> ok
<lifeless> elmo: yea, every way I try, I only end up with those 7 lines
<elmo> ah, heh
<elmo> I'm being stupid
<elmo> lifeless: resent properly
<lifeless> :] 
<sabdfl> elmo: to me too please if it's a different one
<lifeless> SteveA: around ?
<lifeless> spiv: around ?
<spiv> lifeless: Yeah.
* lifeless trolls for a lunchpadder
<lifeless> I need a launchpad account on the production launchpad
<lifeless> my 'person' already exists.
<spiv> lifeless: Ah, hmm.
<spiv> gimme a sec, I'll see if you have a pw set.
<lifeless> or should anyway, for the creation of the sourcesources.
<spiv> You don't.
<spiv> Hmm, I think there's a "reset my password" thing you can use?
<lifeless> spiv: does it have an email address for me ?(I'm asking you as I haven't studied the guts of this..)
<lifeless> if so, which email addy
<spiv> It has robertc@robertcollins.net
<lifeless> lets see if htis works
<lifeless> yay
<lifeless> woohoo!
<lifeless> I'm IN BABY
<lifeless> yayayayyayay
<spiv> Excellent :)
<lifeless> so, hows taxi-unbreakme-coming along ?
<spiv> lifeless: So, how can I test my changes to taxi?
<spiv> Heh :)
<lifeless> well, you can setup a whole test environment...
<lifeless> or just commit them and I'll cherry pick em into chinstrap and test
<lifeless> commit but not merge I mean
<spiv> Ok.
<spiv> This will be entertaining...
<lifeless> coool, computerbank are selling pc's with ubuntu on them.
* spiv mirrors his changes
<spiv> Sweet.
<lifeless> what projects do I need to update ?
<spiv> You'll need sqlobject--test--0.6 if you're not already using it.
<lifeless> done
<spiv> I also have changes to launchpad, configs--buildbot-lifelesslap, and and buildbot
<lifeless> ok.
* spiv is still mirroring
<lifeless> what changed in configs--buidlbot-lifelesslap ?
<spiv> One line :)
<lifeless>  ... ?
<spiv> andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/configs--buildbot--0--patch-1 is the change you need.
<spiv> Sorry, two lines, but one of them is an import.
<lifeless> lets start with lunchbox
<spiv> launchpad changes are in my launchpad--zopeless-transactions--0
<spiv> which is still mirroring...
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> (and cau(and causing me lag)
<spiv> Mirroring done.
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> My buildbot (i.e. taxi) changes are in my buildbot--devel--0
<lifeless> are there sqlobject changes?
<lifeless> ok, in my buildbot, I don't initialise the db in processDB
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> lets try this sucker out
<lifeless> I've started a test job, takes about 10 to import it
<lifeless> ok, you missed an import in taxi
<lifeless> at the top - can't import arch.database no more
<lifeless> and database.connect is still called.
<lifeless> as well as database.commit
<lifeless> hmm
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Signon time  :    Mon Sep 20 06:16:47 2004
* Signoff time :    Wed Oct 13 08:43:36 2004
* Total uptime :   23d  2h 26m 49s
* SteveA goes to the pov offices to work (too cold at home)
<limi> morning, all
<sabdfl> hi limi
<sabdfl> rc today!
<limi> cool
<limi> :)
<Kinnison> Morning
<limi> how is Lithuania this morning, Steve? below zero yet? :)
<limi> morning, Kinnison
<SteveA> 2 degrees above freezing, with a clear sunny sky
* limi wonders why he keeps getting conflicts with arch when he hasn't touched a single file in the repository since yesterday evening
<limi> same templates as the ones supposedly fixed yesterday:
<limi> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bugsystems-index.pt   x_Mark_Shuttleworth_<mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com>_Mon_Oct__4_21:56:28_2004_8303.0
<limi> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bugtrackers-index.pt
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Looks like the gina import last night completed without throwing any exceptions. I'm looking at the sample data now
<sabdfl> Kinnison: excellent, thanks to cprov i think
<Kinnison> sabdfl: oh? Was he prodding my copy of gina then? I admit I was very tired last night and possibly wasn't paying enough attention
<sabdfl> Kinnison: no, just referring to the initial code
<Kinnison> sabdfl: aah yes; cprov (and kiko?) did a fantastic job there
* Kinnison ruffles spiv too; for the librarian has successfully stored 16GB across 35718 files :-)
<sabdfl> spiv: good work!
<sabdfl> limi: i don't think it works well when you send me files that you have changes but mot perged through PQM
<sabdfl> not merged
<sabdfl> mot perged indeed
* Kinnison hands sabdfl new fingers.
<Kinnison> This morning I will be mostly merging my local changes from zhongshan into a working tree to commit to rf
<limi> sabdfl: well, arch is not giving me much joy this morning (see mail to the list) but I am splitting things up and creating the files offline here - so you should be able to just drop them in your tree and commit
<Kinnison> limi: Arch does seem to hate you :-(
<limi> hard when I can't run launchpad to verify my changes, though :(
<limi> Kinnison: it's reciprocal if that's any comfort :] 
<Kinnison> limi: *g*
<limi> archzoom doesn't have something like the "download tarball" feature of ViewCVS?
<limi> stub: you awake?
<stub> Yup
<limi> can I send you a static HTML file and we can discuss the mapping I need for the shorthand form in the portlets?
<stub> limi: sur
<stub> e
<limi> stub: should be there now
<stub> Urk
<limi> urk?
<stub> Just my initial impression :-)
<limi> well, wrong style sheet ;)
<limi> it's the only way you can pack so much information into that little space
<stub> Yer - doesn't make me like it any better ;)
<limi> nope
<limi> but sometimes functionality wins over elegance ;)
<stub> So you want a TLA for distribution, and abbreviations for severities etc.
<limi> yes
<limi> it's a bit ugly to do it with tal:conditions, I think
<stub> Your just pushing the ugly somewhere you can't see ;)
<limi> 'tis my destiny!
<limi> but a method shortPriority() or something would be nice
<stub> But they are colour coded as well - or do you want tal:content="structure bug/priority" to output <span class="critical-priority" title="Critital priority with gratuitous unicode character to annoy mozilla">C</span>
<limi> any functional comments, btw? does it work with the dotted underlines and hovering descriptions?
<limi> Mozilla is broken ;)
<limi> their engine can't handle multiline tooltips
<limi> age-old bug
<stub> Mmm... unfortunately it is are primary browser target, no? Or is this a way of 'encouraging' a fix? :-)
<limi> yes and no - it's functional this way (just not optimal), and serves as a reminder for Mozilla, yes ;)
<limi> the bug has 160 comments in bugzilla
<limi> they are now quarreling about what to do with chinese unicode mappings or something
<limi> :P
<limi> and there is a patch attached that fixes the 99% issue, but nobody has applied it
<limi> typical Mozilla community process :] 
<limi> anyway
<stub> get Thom to apply it to Ubuntu's firefox release :-)
<limi> if you have the normal getPriority() return "Critical", I do something like tal:attributes="class string:priority${getPriority}"
<stub> Functionally, I would think the colour coding would work better if the background colour was changed rather than the text colour. Might look spastic though since we have multiple colour coded columns.
<limi> yes, I'm looking at that - this is not the final version in any sense, design-wise
<limi> just need to get the functionality and classes in
<limi> and I will experiment with colors afterwards
<limi> (I agree on background being better)
<SteveA> stub: we can put something in the /lp:whatever tal namesapce, if that will help
<stub> I'm actually wondering if perhaps we should have a seperate page template for each priority or status
<limi> sounds like overkill to me
<stub> limi: It would mean the portlet template just does <td tal:content="bug/priority/condensed" />, which calls the 'condensed' view, which could do things like use an icon instead of a letter or change the descriptive text (currently hard coded in the .py file. You are right in that it might be overkill though.
<stub> SteveA: yer. called 'abbreviation' or something.
<SteveA> otherwise, don't have one template for each, but define one class, and have a method for each
<limi> it makes it hard to track where to change things if it's too decomposed
<SteveA> note that you'd probably need to use "structure" in the tal
<limi> if I can have getPriorityShorthand() and getSeverityShorthand() and getDistroShorthand(), I would be happy :)
<stub> limi: fairy 'nuff
<limi> we can refactor if it makes sense later
<limi> premature optimization etc ;)
<stub> limi: It would be tal:content="whatever/distro/shorthand"
<limi> perfect
<stub> And I've forgotten the syntax for the priorities etc. ;)
<limi> ok, ping me when you have settled on the syntax, and I will implement the display offline here (since my arch broke again)
<stub> It could be worse - you could be a windows developer trying to use Arch ;)
<limi> I was ;)
<limi> the reason (or excuse, depending on how you look at it) why I got a PB was arch
<SteveA> install ubuntu on it ;-)
<stub> SteveA: The dbschema.py stuff will need to grow 'shorthand'. Are we going to squeeze that into the parse-it-all-from-the-docstring approach ('''Minor (m)\n\nBlah blah blah''')
* spiv has internet again
<limi> SteveA: yes, but I tend to like having an internet connection too ;)
* limi will install Ubuntu on it after visiting Mark next week
<SteveA> stub: like this?
<SteveA> 
<SteveA>     MINOR = Item(4, '''
<SteveA>         Minor Severity (m)
<SteveA>         This bug does not warrant an upload just to fix it, but 
<SteveA>         should if possible be fixed when next the maintainer does an
<SteveA>         upload. For example, it might be a typo in a document.
<SteveA>         ''')
<SteveA> 
<stub> That is what I was thinking. I was just wondering if it is getting a little - erm - obtuse?
<SteveA> It reads to me a bit like a dictionary or glossary definition
<SteveA> which is kind of what it is
<SteveA> doesn't look to bad to me
<stub> limi: Are class attributes case sensitive?
<SteveA> what other things than "abbreviation" need to be added?
<limi> stub: yes, they are.
<limi> but I can change the class names if we need that
<stub> ok - sl <span tal:attributes="string:priority-${bug/priority/shorthand" tal:content="bug/priority/shorthand"/> is fine, given we have priority 'M' and priority 'm'
<stub> SteveA: I think that is all, unless we want a 'tooltip' to use instead of the description
<limi> the class name should use the real name, not the shortname
<stub> limi: The real name has spaces in it
<limi> why?
<limi> :] 
<limi> "Normal Priority"?
<limi> that makes very little sense
<stub> Critical Severity, Normal Severity, Wishlist
<limi> bah, that sucks :] 
<limi> no chance of changing that?
<stub> Hey - I'm not the UI guy :-)
<SteveA> what about the name in the class: MINOR, WISHLIST etc.
<SteveA> those won't contain spaces or dashes
<SteveA> so can be used as css classes
<limi> ah, so you have that too
<limi> that's fine
<SteveA> if you don't, access to them can be arranged by a little programming
<limi> I will try to repress my hatred for UPPERCASE ;)
<SteveA> yeah, as item.name
<sabdfl> limi: can i use the following syntax for a stylesheet that is locally accessible?
<stub> It will survive l10n too, if we ever go non english
<limi> I still don't see why you want the state name to be "Normal Severity" instead of "Normal"
<sabdfl> <style ...>@import file(filname.css);</style>
<sabdfl> ?
<limi> sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> thanks
<limi> that's what we do in the LP templates
<limi> so I can work even if LP is not running ,)
<stub> limi: It doesn't, and I don't care either way. I suspect that it is actually your call unless Mark wants to use his executive veto power
<limi> sabdfl: any objections to changing the state name to "Normal" instead of "Normal Severity"?
<sabdfl> limi: none, go ahead
<limi> thanks
<sabdfl> i think this is in dbschema.py
<limi> stub: can you do that while you're in there anyway, seeing as I can't commit at the moment?
<sabdfl> limi: @import file() is not working
<limi> sabdfl:     <style type="text/css" media="screen">
<limi>     @import url(plone.css);
<limi> </style>
<limi> make sure it is in <head>
<stub> SteveA: Did you want to to the dbschema.py stuff for limi or shall I?
<limi> and that the CSS is in the same dir as the template
<limi> sabdfl: sorry, my fault - didn't see that you said file()
<limi> it's url()
<SteveA> stub: what exactly needs doing?  Adding the abbreviation syntax, changing some other titles to remove "severity" from them?
<sabdfl> even for a file in the same dir as the html?
<limi> yes, CSS has no concept of file() afaik
<limi> it's all URLs, baby
<stub> SteveA: Yes, Yes, making sure we have access to the item's name, and giving access through tal
<limi> SteveA: I need getSeverity() (returns: "Normal") and getSeverityShorthand() (returns: "N")
<limi> and getSeverityDescription() or similar for the tooltips
<SteveA> stub: if you file a bug on me, perhaps containing some tales that presents a bug that you want to see, I'll do it today. 
<stub> ok.
<dilys> New bug 2101 for Launchpad/Launchpad: abbreviations and tal: access to dbschema.py classes
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2101
<stub> Abbreviations for distributions - is there a web interface for creating or editing a distribution, or can I happily add a column to the database without breaking anything?
<sabdfl> abbreviations?
<stub> Limi's mock up needs a compressed distribution name (so 'Deb' instead of Debian, 'Ubu' instead of Ubuntu)
<sabdfl> Hmm... no thanks
<sabdfl> distro.name
<limi> well, there's no way you can cram "Red Hat Linux" into that portlet
* limi isn't sure we should have this info in a portlet anyway, but...
<limi> might be useful in secondary views
<spiv> "RHL" ;)
<spiv> Or "RHAT", their stock ticker symbol ;)
<limi> with accompanying stock value :P
<limi> "adjusted for linux distro inflation"
<stub> sabdfl: If you missed that, Limi cannot cram "Red Hat Linux" into the portlet he is working on
<sabdfl> distro.name should be redhat
<sabdfl> distro.name should follow the same rules as every other Table.name
<sabdfl> it's a url component, mostly, sounds perfect for what limi is doing
<sabdfl> limi: how do I add a portlet to the left and right of a page?
<sabdfl> also, how do I get the WHOLE page to adopt the background colour, not just the part which has text on it?
<sabdfl> hard to explain... but I'm seeing white at the bottom of my page
<limi> you fill the portlet slots, look at how it is done on the existing bug templates
<limi> sabdfl: body should be a solid color - do you have an example URL?
<limi> sabdfl: btw, I need something shorter than distro.name if the portlet is going to work - "redhat"/"Ubuntu" is too big, unless you want to go with icons or similar instead
<limi> I'm still not clear on the context in which these portlets should be shown - I assume the main bug page should have all this info in the body text area?
<limi> (where we have more space)
<limi> are we going to show these portlets in other parts of Malone, in Rosetta etc, is that the idea?
<sabdfl> limi: what about using two lines per entry in the portlet?
<sabdfl> limi: yes, if i understand you correctly
<limi> sabdfl: I tried two lines, but it takes up quite a lot of space, so it's not ideal if you want to conserve space
<limi> I'll give it another shot
<sabdfl> limi: this is for an offline page
<sabdfl> have done <body class="section-index_html"> but that did not help
<sabdfl> otherwise, am using the ploneCOlumns, plone and ploneCustom.css links as per the web site pages
<sabdfl> but the bottom of the page (below all the text) is still white
<SteveA> limi: iirc, dashes are not allowed in css classes.  Is that right?
<limi> wrong
<limi> underscores are not allowed
<limi> dashes are
<limi> :)
<SteveA> oh, right.  
<limi> (but they work)
<sabdfl> so why is it "section-index_html"?
<SteveA> what an irritating spec.
<limi> because Zope sucks
<limi> ;)
<sabdfl> ok...
<SteveA> looks like a zope2-ism
<limi> it is
<sabdfl> is there a better body class to use?
<limi> just use no body class
<SteveA> in zope2, the index page is usually named "index_html" because using dots in the names of things used to be problematic
<limi> sabdfl: hard for me to troubleshoot it without seeing the page - can you send me a copy?
<sabdfl> limi: willdo
<limi> great, thanks
<sabdfl> limi: coming soon to info@plonesolutions?
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> limi: sent
<sabdfl> this needs to get out there in 20 minutes :-)
<limi> ok, I'll have a look right away
<sabdfl> limi: any idea?
<limi> no mail yet
<limi> try limi@plone.org in case the company spam filter took it out? (did you have any body text, or just an attachment?)
<sabdfl> just an attachment
<limi> ok, chances are it didn't make it through, then - use my personal address limi@plone.org
<limi> sorry about that
<sabdfl> done
<sabdfl> no problem, seems like a reasonable filter
<limi> we get insane amounts of spam, and spamassassin is a bit overly eager at times ;)
<limi> there we go, thanks
<sabdfl> is there a good way to increase the size of all the text on the pag?
<sabdfl> e?
<limi> p { font-size: value }
<limi> value being 12px or 1em or 110% or what you prefer
<sabdfl> for the whole document?
<limi> that will touch the paragraph text
<limi> any reason why this is XML, btw?
<sabdfl> no idea
<limi> it's not valid XML, which may cause problems in some browsers
<sabdfl> shit
<limi> is Firefox where you are seeing it?
<sabdfl> this came in from some community guys
<sabdfl> yes
<limi> ok, let me clean it up
<sabdfl> i have some text changes, will send it now
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> sent
<limi> where is this thing going to end up?
<limi> on the CD?
<sabdfl> yes
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> default home page after install
<limi> I see
<limi> give me a few minutes, and I will clean it
<sabdfl> i want to add two portlets, left and right, i think that will make the page look neater
<sabdfl> will send you the txt for the portlets
<sabdfl> it's not essential, it's optional, based on what you think looks best
<limi> ok
<limi> this page has no portlet structures right now, so I think I would rather go with some extra margins to make it look nice
<limi> if time is an issue :] 
<SteveA> are usage messages supposed to go out on stderr or stdout ?
<limi> sabdfl: should be in your inbox with some style changes (bigger font, margins, justified text)
<limi> sabdfl: did you get my new version?
<sabdfl> limi: looks great
<limi> sabdfl: should be in your inbox with some style changes (bigger font, margins, justified text)
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> how can i indent the bullets a little more?
<limi> need the portlets still?
<sabdfl> no, i think it's fine
<limi> just add style="margin-left: 1em;" on the ul tag
<limi> let me test a value
<limi>     <ul style="margin-left: 3em;">	
<limi> change the two lists to that, sabdfl
<sabdfl> done. let's SHIP IT!
<limi> ;)
<limi> need anything right now, or can I do lunch? :)
<sabdfl> lunch, thanks limi
<limi> see you in a bit
<carlos> hi
<ddaa> harg, there's a missing patchlog in launchpad again!
<Kinnison> another one?
<ddaa> mhhh... log for-merge does not barf...
<Kinnison> launchpad has been missing patch 422 for ages
<ddaa> okay...
<Kinnison> but tla missing --skip-present doesn't list it
<ddaa> just been doing a round of tree updating and sanity checking
<ddaa> you remember the reason?
<Kinnison> Someone committed something manic and bad so lifeless hard-reverted it or something
* ddaa hates these patchlogs which screw up the output of "tla missing"....
<ddaa> I still 
<ddaa> It's bad to remove patchlogs on permanent basis... gotta annoy lifeless about that.
* BradB goes about building a comprehensive functional doctest suite for Malone
<ddaa> Who's the guy in charge of unbreaking taxi.py?
<limi> is Malone running on chinstrap or another server at the moment? I would like to test some stuff, but arch has broken my local instance
<limi> SteveA: do you know?
<ddaa> "arch has broken my local instance"... If it's broken, just revert to a known-good revision.
<limi> won't work, sorry
<limi> all I did was to star-merge this morning
<limi> and it broke lots of files I haven't touched
<limi> see my mail to the launchpad list
<limi> I'm tired of dicking around with arch
<limi> daf: you here?
<daf> limi: pong!
<limi> daf: is launchpad running anywhere I can reach it?
<daf> https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/
<limi> aha, so it runs the whole thing, not just Rosetta
<limi> thanks
<daf> although we're supposed to be referring to it by https://mawson.ubuntu.com/ these days
<daf> no problem
<daf> yeah, rosetta was the name of the machine, which was confusing, so we changed it
<limi> daf: if I send you some files, could you commit them for me?
<limi> fixed the CSS references to plone.org etcv
<limi> daf: what was the temporary user again? foo.bar@canonical.com? passwd?
* BradB is thinking that moving lp development to svn would save a lot of time and money, considering it probably costs about 8-12 man hours a day just dicking around with making it work as smoothly as svn/cvs
<limi> bingo
* ddaa checks for the usual
<ddaa> fyi: undo does not work because spiv has changed the tagging-methog marks conflicts file as unrecognized.
<ddaa> tla inventory -u | xargs rm
<ddaa> to get rid of them, effectively saying "I've taken care of, or do not care about, the conflict files".
<limi> I see why arch is needed for the Grand Scheme, I can't see why it's needed for day-to-day development
* BradB emails the list about that
<carlos> limi: password test
<limi> thanks
<limi> "A system error occured."
<limi> (everywhere)
<limi> sabdfl: should we include bug status (New/Open/Closed) in the portlets, or is that implicit? The old code has it, but the new spec you gave me does not.
<limi> (ie: does it only show up if it's in "Open" status?)
<ddaa> limi: what's interesting is that when I merge your latest public (patch-38) revision with rf (patch-586) i have no problem.
<ddaa> However you did not tell what revision you were using in your email, so I cannot 
<limi> it's when I star-merge I get the problem
<ddaa> say more than worksforme.
<limi> it worked last night before I left, and the first thing I did today was star-merge - so it can't have changed locally
<ddaa> I understand that. Star-merge with rf from a clean tree of your patch-38 revision works okay here.
<ddaa> So please mirror your archive if you want me to look at it.
<ddaa> You can also tell me to get lost.
<SteveA> daf: we must stop using the machine name "rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com" and use the new name (which I can't remember, and is not yet listed in MachineOverview)
<SteveA> oh, mawson
* SteveA sees irc log
* SteveA edits https://wiki.canonical.com/MachineOverview
<SteveA> daf: can you make dilys subscribe to all wiki pages, and announce changes here?
<daf> elmo hasn't changed the actual machine name yet, only the DNS
<daf> I think perhaps dilys would get very noisy if she watched the wiki too
<SteveA> "machine name" has many meanings.
<SteveA> the most useful one to everyone except the admins is "the name we should call the machine when discussing it or pointing people to it"
<daf> of course
<SteveA> Also, for the "people<-->potemplate" list, would you like to use the zodb for that rather than use the RDB?
<daf> shrug
<carlos> SteveA: those are personal preferences like the language a person can translate into
<carlos> sorry, not personal preferences but "system" ones, not temporal information that could be removed
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> hmm, daf: I'm confused... shouldn't it be pofile instead of potemplate?
<daf> hmm
<daf> our translation process is template-oriented
<daf> i.e. you translate a template
<carlos> but if we are adding a unique key for person,potemplate....
<carlos> what's the utility?
<daf> they are unique together, not separately
<carlos> oh, right
<carlos> daf: I don't see the utility :-)
<daf> utility?
<carlos> I don't see it useful
<daf> oh, right
<daf> it's like a To Do list
<daf> "My Templates"
<daf> we can use it for notifications as well
<carlos> ok, then it's not what I was thinking on, but yes, makes sense
<daf> good :)
<limi> ddaa: I appreciate your help, but right now I would prefer to just work, and not fix arch :)
<ddaa> hey lifeless
<kiko> BradB, about sourcepackageformat, the only issue is that your change precludes changing packaging formats mid-race. ;)
<BradB> hm
<BradB> does that happen?
<kiko> I"m not sure that's a practical issue as long as sabdfl signs it off consciously.
<kiko> I don't think it should, except if it's rpm3->rpm4 for instance.
<sabdfl> no, that would be a new sourcepackage then i think
<sabdfl> spformat is "deb" vs "rpm"
<sabdfl> i don't think it will be version-specific
<sabdfl> assumption its something the latest "deb" or "rpm" tools can process
<sabdfl> if you switch from rpm to deb, well then that's a new sourcepackage :-)
<kiko> agreed, sounds sane.
<limi> sabdfl: sent you today's changes in a zip, if you would like to review and commit
<sabdfl> limi: thanks
<sabdfl> SteveA: i just edited a page, and it hasn't shown up
<sabdfl> i guess the workflow is working :-)
<sabdfl> how do i publish it?
<sabdfl> it says it's state is published
<SteveA> sabdfl: ubuntulinux site?  no clue.  I didn't work on the workflow parts, just the authentication/launchpad integration.  BradB?
<sabdfl> BradB: how do i publish a changed page now?
<limi> it should be published if the state is Published
<BradB> sabdfl: Which page?
<sabdfl> i'm using jane's account
<sabdfl> downlaod
<limi> unless somebody has changed that :] 
<sabdfl> load even
<limi> it might be cached too
<BradB> I see the "Set up an Ubuntu mirror" page
<BradB> And, of course, the folder called "download"
<BradB> as an anon user
<kiko> BradB, style guide rocks!
<sabdfl> this is weird
<BradB> kiko: :)
<BradB> sabdfl: What if you clear your cache?
<sabdfl> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<sabdfl> now try this:
<sabdfl> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/index_html/
<sabdfl> i see different pages
<limi> sabdfl: looks like Apache cache
<limi> those pages are the exact same, technically
<BradB> eeek, scary
<limi> if elmo turned on full-page caching, this would be the effect
<limi> I assume it has a sensible time-out 
<limi> so either purge the cache manually or wait a bit and see?
<BradB> it seems to have expired now
<limi> they are still different here
<spiv> Same for me.
<sabdfl> still different
<spiv> (i.e. the pages are the same for me :)
<limi> in any case, it's not on the Plone level
<limi> it's something in front of it
<BradB> when i cleared my browser cache, they became the same page
<limi> BradB: both have tree download sites?
<limi> they are different here, in all the browsers I run
<sabdfl> BradB: they should have only one download site
<BradB> yeah, they do...now it's back to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/index_html/ making it look as though i'm logged in as jane
<BradB> (i went first to https link, then typed that URL above again, and see the jane thing again)
<limi|dinner> see y'all later
<sabdfl> bradb: hmm... that must be because I was logged in as jane when i edited it, and so that must have been cached
<BradB> If arch says this:
<BradB> arch_commit: unable to acquire revision lock (could not rename file.)
<BradB>     tree: /Users/bradb/launchpad/lp
<BradB>     revision: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-36
<BradB> isn't brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-36 the one i'm supposed to unlock?
<Kinnison> probably
<BradB> when i try:
<BradB> tla lock-revision --unlock brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-36
<BradB> i get:
<BradB> lock-revision: error unlocking revision brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-36 -- lock not held
<daf> try -b instead of -u
<daf> (--break?)
<BradB> that didn't give any error, so maybe it worked
* BradB updates the wiki to say that
<carlos> BradB: but the -b option should only be used if the --unlock one fails
<BradB> yeah
<dilys> Bug 2075 resolved: Rearrange all FIXME to new  suggested XXX layout
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2075
<Kinnison> ddaa: ping?
<Kinnison> oh; never mind
* Kinnison worked it out :-)
<Kinnison> tla was just takes ages to do something; but it was 'cos I had hidden the gpg verifications I thought it had gone to sleep or something
<daf> SteveA: around?
* ddaa wonders he should put "helped Kinnison with tla" on his activity report ;-)
<Kinnison> ddaa: If you want; I won't snitch :-)
<sabdfl> how's it looking at the lunchpad?
<Kinnison> Well, now that I have my shiny new Ubuntu desktop; I'm going back to looking at generating an spanky-new pool/dists tree from the database I built last night :-)
<SteveA> daf: am now
<daf> SteveA: ah, good!
<daf> SteveA: what news on the ftesting.zcml front?
<SteveA> page tests are looking pretty sweet
<SteveA> I've just returned from the gym
<daf> hurrah!
<SteveA> I still need to track down the inconsistency with ftesting.zcml that you noted, but I want to get a bunch of page tests running pre-checkin first
<daf> sure
<SteveA> and also get the changes to dbobject done for stub and limi
<daf> did you make the changes you wanted?
<SteveA> yes.  I rewrote your shell script in python, and made it do various things to enforce some standard policies
<daf> sounds good
<daf> do the changes require any changes to the documentation?
<SteveA> yes
<daf> will you do them or shall I?
<SteveA> your docs read very well
<daf> thank you
<SteveA> perhaps I can check in the system, we can discuss the changes from your docs, and you can revise your docs and send them?
<SteveA> that way, while you're working on the docs, I can work on the dbschema changes
<daf> let's do that
<SteveA> ok
<sabdfl> SteveA: there's a steveb!
<SteveA> where?
<BradB> SteveA: Is there a more friendly way to run the functional doctests than: bradb@ozone:~/launchpad/lp$ PYTHONPATH=~bradb/launchpad/lp/lib python lib/canonical/ftests/test_pages.py?
<SteveA> when I used to work at lancaster university, we had a good proportion of the alphabet of steves working in various IT roles
<SteveA> BradB: yes, and I'll be checking it in RSN
<BradB> ok
<SteveA> there's a better way of creating them too
* BradB continues putting a functional doctest straightjacket on Malone
<SteveA> keep going brad!  You can easily move the tests across to the new place when I've merged to RF
<SteveA> I'm also going to turn them on pre-checkin
* SteveA gets back to code
<BradB> daf, SteveA: the docs should probably include a policy for how much "function" to test in one functional doctest :)
<daf> it doesn't, but it probably should
<daf> I'd advocate a minimum
<daf> except in situations where it only makes sense to test pages in a sequence
<SteveA> we can handle sequences
<SteveA> there's a very simple dependency system that I'll be checking in
<SteveA> saying "you must run these tests before this one"
<BradB> SteveA: Did you guys stumble onto sorting out whether the ftests will use a DB called launchpad_test, or a DB called launchpad_unittest?
<BradB> ftesting.zcml says the latter in my working dir, at the moment.
<SteveA> One idea Mark and I discussed, but didn't decide either way: the page tests will use a launchpad_pagetest DB.  It will start off with minimal content.  The page tests themselves can be run to add to it.
<SteveA> later page tests depend on earlier ones, so you can have the test to create a bunch of stuff run before the test to browse it, for example.
<SteveA> What do you think?
<BradB> The fewer the DB's we have to worry about, the better, IMHO. :)
<SteveA> so, that's a +1 ?
<BradB> -1
<SteveA> oh, okay
<SteveA> so, you want to use the launchpad_test db for page tests?
<sabdfl> i don't think we want yet another db
<SteveA> the thing is that the page tests will need to alter the data in the database.
<SteveA> that's intrinsic to what they do
<sabdfl> we also don't want launchpad_test buggered up every time the page tests run
<sabdfl> i do think there should be a unittest db that is recreated when the tests are run
<BradB> the DB should be initialized twice, I think
<BradB> once for UT's, once for FT's (the latter being executed in sequence so that they get the data they expect; this is okay, since these tests are meant to test taking a walkthrough of the system anyway.)
<SteveA> now I'm getting confused...  let's clarify the language:
<SteveA> Page tests: PTs.  these are ones created by clicking in the browser, and writing a .txt file
<SteveA> Functional tests: FTs.  these are code that uses the whole launchpad set-up in "functional testing" mode, right down to a database, and right up to being able to render pages, or to test code that accesses the database and does stuff.
<SteveA> Unit tests: UTs.  code that tests particular classes or functions or groups of methods.  The only UT code that requires a database is tests of code that directly accesses the database.
<SteveA> PTs will be executed in a well-defined sequence
<SteveA> we should have a well-known state of a database before the first PT runs
<BradB> PT's are just FT's. I'm not sure it's useful to fray that into another term.
<SteveA> FTs run in a well-defined sequence provided you run all of them in one go.  This is often inconvenient, especially when you're using FTs while developing functionality.
<SteveA> BradB: I agree that technically speaking PTs are FTs.  But, I think it is very useful to distinguish them.
<SteveA> So, there's a problem with setting up the database just once before running any FTs -- when writing a FT you should be careful to undo whatever you did, if it will make a difference to other tests.
<BradB> Okay, maybe one should take the same care then with PT's though.
<SteveA> no need
<SteveA> the PTs have a notion of dependency
<SteveA> you're explicitly depending on other PTs
<BradB> I'm just hoping to avoid introducing new terms, that's all. :)
<SteveA> anyhow, for now, I'll make it so that the database is dropped and re-created before running PTs
<SteveA> we can work out a more refined way later
<BradB> sure
<BradB> HTTP recorders rule; the fact that current the bug-index page is broken in Malone is only a further testament to the value that will be added to the system, well, right now. :)
<BradB> daf, SteveA: do the docs give an example of how to actually document a FDT too?
<sabdfl>     # return the bugtracker
<sabdfl>     return bugtracker
<sabdfl> um, that's probably overdoing it, self
<BradB> SteveA: Have you seen errors like: IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: 'page-test-helper.XMY3jL/watch0001.response' after ^C'ing?
<daf> yes
<daf> that happens when no data was recorded for a response
<BradB> Yah, but that's the bug. :)
<daf> are you sure you're running Launchpad
<daf> ?
<BradB> yes
<BradB> Hm, looking at the other window though i now see 2004-10-13T16:33:15 ERROR SiteError http://localhost:9000/favicon.ico.
<daf> that might be it then
* BradB tries restarting
<daf> I don't think TCPWatch deals with errors very well
<BradB> daf: Is it also normal that you might have to very slightly tweak the captured output so that the test passes? E.g. I'm getting a failure like this, right after ^C'ing and running a test for the bug index of Malone (just part of the failure output coming up):
<BradB> Differences (unified diff with -expected +actual):
<BradB>     @@ -246,5 +246,5 @@
<BradB>              </tr>
<BradB>              <tr onclick="window.location='sourcepackageassignments/2/+edit'">
<BradB>     -          <td>mozilla-firefox-dummy</td>
<BradB>     +       <td>mozilla-firefox-dummy</td>
<BradB> I'm going ahead and hand-editing it
<BradB> caution, meet wind
<daf> that's unexpected to me
<BradB> it looks to have been recorded incorrectly
<daf> curious
<daf> by tcpwatch?
<daf> or is it being mangled by the doctest converter?
<BradB> I'm confused.
<BradB> It was definitely converted incorrectly
<BradB> but then, even when i fix it to look the way it was actually recorded, it still fails on that line, as the "actual" isn't the same
<daf> strange!
<daf> is it something to do with tabs?
<BradB> ew, ouch, yeah, i had just seen that now
<BradB> because it was telling me they STILL didn't match, even though they appeared identiccal
* BradB goes to fix bug-index
<SteveA> what's the deal with tabs?
<daf> I think they confuse the page testing machinery
<daf> either when they're converted from TCPWatch logs to doctests or when the comparison is being made, or both
<daf> (this is judging from what BradB said)
<SteveA> There's an option NORMALIZE_WHITESPACE
<SteveA> we can turn that on, as it would probably help
<daf> I'm surprised it's happening
<daf> seems like a bug to me
<SteveA> well, I'll turn on NORMALIZE_WHITESPACE for now
<SteveA> but, I'll make a note that the bug exists
<BradB> the program seems pretty sketchy about when it feels like actually working too (as opposed to, say, dying with that IOError similar to the above)
<BradB> even when there aren't exceptions i can see in the console where zope's running
<SteveA> maybe it is because you're on a mac?
<SteveA> I haven't seen such errors
<BradB> not sure yet. anyway, i'm checking in these first three for malone, since they take the first step of making sure you can get to the point of actually seeing a bug report's page.
<SteveA> I've just submitted my merge to pqm
<SteveA> and I mirrored first ;-)
<BradB> what do your changes do that would conflict with mine?
<SteveA> probably nothing
<spiv> SteveA: You can even mirror a bit after, it spends a bit of time doing a build-config of vanilla rocketfuel before it looks at your archive ;)
<SteveA> cool... mirror racing
<spiv> SteveA: I've taken advantage of that once or twice ;)
<BradB> mirrorrracer
<Kinnison> elmo: ping?
<BradB> SteveA: On what date will our pqm merge requests fails if one or more tests fail?
<BradB> s/fails if/fail if/
<SteveA> if my merge goes through, then from about 5 minutes time, merge requests will fail if any pagetests fail.
<SteveA> just pagetests for now
<BradB> mm, good start
<daf> SteveA: I think having (at least some of) the unit tests added to that would be a good goal
<SteveA> we'll have all unit tests passing, mandatorily, but not right now
<BradB> SteveA: will a failure message include the test failure output in the email?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> as I just found out ;-)
<BradB> hehe
<SteveA> aw crap
<SteveA> looks like the pqm user can't do stuff to the launchpad_test database
<SteveA> elmo: ping?
<SteveA> ok, I'm going to disable the testing on merge stuff until I can get an admin to look at why it isn't working
<BradB> quick, before my merge request goes through! :P
<elmo> ?
<SteveA> hi elmo
<Kinnison> elmo: zhongshan has a couple of gzips and an apt-listtemplates stuck on it. are they reamnants of anything important?
<SteveA> if the pqm user on chinstrap tried to admin the postgres database launchpad_test, would it give an error?
<BradB> cool, mine went through
<elmo> Kinnison: no
<elmo> SteveA: probably yes
<SteveA> BradB: arse, I'll have to merge again :-)
<SteveA> elmo: can this be arranged?
<elmo> requiring postgres super user privs is really rather crackful - do we have to do this?
<SteveA> it needs to be able to createdb that database
<SteveA> at least, with the way things are currently set up in launchpad for testing
<SteveA> otherwise, we can't do full tests on merging
<elmo> it can createdb
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I have a script that works locally
<elmo> and always has been able to - the point is, you guys have changed it so it now needs createuser privs either
<elmo> which is the postgres version of superuser
<elmo> requiring that in a testsuite strikes me as fundamentally broken
<SteveA> but, it fails with exit code 512 when I run it as using pqm on chinstrap
<SteveA> where do we do that?
<SteveA> the script drops the database
<SteveA> and creates the database
<SteveA> and shovels stuff into it
<elmo> gar.  steve.  it has createdb privs.  it has since the pqm user existed.  the testsuite has changed recently so that more than createdb privs is required.
<elmo> testsuite, schema, sample-data, whatever.  I don't know exactly what changed
<SteveA> oh
<BradB> the language thing
<BradB> plpython
<BradB> it needs to be a superuser because of that now
<sabdfl> that makefile should really just test if it's installed
<sabdfl> then it can be done once by someone, and never again
<sabdfl> or does dropdb destroy that?
<BradB> since createlang takes a db arg, it probably does destroy it
<elmo> template1=# alter user pqm with createuser;
<elmo> ALTER USER
<BradB> yeewhooocrap
<BradB> using plpython isn't worth it
<Kinnison> Theoretically if you did the createlang in template1 then the createdb would inherit the language automatically. (Unless I'm misreading these docs horribly)
<elmo> but, for the record, I still think it shouldn't need it.. ideally it shouldn't even need createdb - it's going to make it impossible to sanely have the testsuite interact with any unrelated or production database that happens to be on the same box
<BradB> plpython shouldn't be used.
<BradB> stub's made it a dependency so that he can write about 10 lines of validation code in python :)
<cprov> sabdfl: I've finished a dump with gina+nicole working on main and restricted packages on zhongshan 
<cprov> sabdfl: zhongshan:/home/cprov/lp_dump-gina+nicole-mr.sql.gz 
<kiko> wow
<kiko> it's *raining*
<SteveA> really shouldn't use these cute names for software where there's "dumping" involved.
<Kinnison> cprov: cor; excellent.
<cprov> sabdfl: the only problem is the missed "shortdesc" field on productseries table
<cprov> sabdfl: and broken productreleases ...
<cprov> Kinnison: and you any news on lucille ?
<Kinnison> cprov: Currently hacking on a quick-and-dirty way to dump the db as a pool
<Kinnison> cprov: I should have it going tomorrow morning :-)
<sabdfl> cprov: hmm... i think i have a pending sql update for the shortdesc issue
<sabdfl> and am working on productreleases tonight
<cprov> Kinnison: nice ... dump as pool should interest me too
<cprov> sabdfl: should I wait for you ? otherwise I will run nicole again tonight, inserting productsreleases too
<sabdfl> cprov: is your code all committed?
<SteveA> elmo: I think I might have hung pqm -- some kind of database deadlock
<elmo> bah
<cprov> sabdfl: not yet 
<sabdfl> ok, go ahead, we'll merge later
#launchpad 2005-10-24
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  clean up the +bugs => +assignedbugs redirection for IPerson to use the navigation machinery, as per SteveA's suggestion (patch-2682: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<kiko> heya stub 
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> see you
<sabdfl> moaning, stub
<stub> Morning
<kiko> stub, gina tests are coming along nicely
<kiko> I'm making sure every major branch and most error conditions are tested
<stub> Excellent. Time consuming and painful retrofitting that sort of thing, but necessary. 
<kiko> well, mark may want to make serious changes to her shortly, so I need to ensure she's tested enough to handle them :-/
<stub> Problem with Gina tests is you need to understand .deb packaging, so it was frustrating when I was adding code paths to Gina with no understanding of how to actually trigger them.
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I've been hacking away at .tar.gz contents and Sources files for this afternoon
<kiko> rocketfuel is going to grow by a few megs though
<kiko> the test archive needs to grow up
<stub> Does Gustavo have time to take on the role of chief Gina wrangler? I seem to recall he knows how to work with the packaging system.
<kiko> not sure, in time he might, but this is pretty urgent AFAICT
<stub> kiko: If it becomes an issue, the test could be run only by check-on-merge (or manually) and the test suite pulled from an external location somewhere. Or we could just wait for baz2 to make all our troubles go away...
<stub> kiko: Yes. I'm more wondering about preventing the next emergency ;-)
<stub> Depends on what cprov is doing too
<gneuman> night
<kiko> yep
<sabdfl> stub: the newpackageclasses stuff landed on HEAD. could you migrate it to production please?
<stub> sabdfl: Do you want to see it running on staging first? I think I pushed it out last night as soon as it landed.
* stub checks 
<sabdfl> stging is giving me bad gateways
<sabdfl> and it needs the gina run data to be meaningful, in any event
<stub> ok
<kiko-afk> then let's keep it on staging untill gina runs
<kiko-afk> no point in breaking production first, is there?
<stub> staging is back up
<kiko-afk> thanks stub, we missed it
<stub> If it isn't meaningful until Gina runs, I'd prefer to merge it into the production branch along with Gina-NG
<stub> Its in my notes already
<kiko-afk> yes, let's do that
<sabdfl> stub: https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+search?text=camera
<sabdfl> i can't see the /errors/ page
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> need to run fti.py
<sabdfl> also, need to run update-pkgcache.py
<sabdfl> update-pkgcache takes about an hour on the laptop
<sabdfl> could probably be optimised
<sabdfl> it should certinaly be much faster on the second run
<stub> You got a load of Gina data in there?
<sabdfl> i did have, yes, while i developed the pages
<sabdfl> that's how i found the gina problems
* Kinnison returns with a mug of hot milk
<stu1> Bah
<Kinnison> ooooooh incoming!
* Kinnison feels all expectant
<Kinnison> (hey corey)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Various fixes to queue, build etc. add zcml for queue, DB patch included. r=stevea,stub. Also fix dbschema security proxy bug (bug 1971) r=stevea (patch-2683: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> boyah!
<Kinnison> My god I needed that
<stub> You should move to Thailand ;)
<Kinnison> don't fancy ladyboys
<stub> Speaking of Thai food.... breakfast!
<Kinnison> speaking of breakfast, bed!
* Kinnison finishes his warm milk and honey
<Kinnison> ciao lunchpadders
* Kinnison -> bed
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Make Specification.specurl nullable (patch-2684: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> Yay. So 'cp' doesn't break hard links :-(
* stub works out how he futzed his revlib yesterday, and again today
<lifeless> stub: install fl-cow. uhm, grab 0.5 from sid.
<stub> That makes absolutely no sense to me
<stub> Well.. it makes sense. How to implement the suggestion is beyond my ken
<lifeless> http://debian.planetmirror.com/debian/pool/main/f/fl-cow/fl-cow_0.5-1_i386.deb
<lifeless> download that
<lifeless> dpkg -i the file to install it
<lifeless> read /usr/share/doc/fl-cow/*
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> ready for dists testing ?
<stub> NNope ;)
<stub> I assume this means I need to have bzr installed or something?
<lifeless> it will
<lifeless> I want to walk through a cold turkey setup with you, end to end
<stub> ok
* stub is honored as being selected as representative dumb user
<lifeless> first thing is to get bzr http://bazaar.canonical.com/DownloadBzr
<lifeless> we'll be dogfooding
<lifeless> so you want jbaileys nightlies
<stub> There doesn't appear to be a link on that page for that
<lifeless> yes, just noticed
<stub> The link to the official tgz is busted too
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> nightly link up
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> ok
<lifeless> pqm is going down for maintenance
<lifeless> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup?action=diff
<stub> Hmm.... synaptic has picked up bzr_0.1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb which doesn't look like a daily snapshot
<ajmitch> lifeless: as a note, that rocketfuel page suggests hoary.. nightlies have a dep that's not in hoary
<ajmitch> stub: that's the breezy version
<lifeless> stub: did you add the apt line ?
<stub> I added the repopsitory in synaptic
<lifeless> ajmitch: it has not been updated, we are all breezy now
<lifeless> stub: and did a 'reload' ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add library-cut-tails.py from paste (patch-2685: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> bah. who put that cancel button next to the ok one?
<stub> These nightlys don't seem to be signed so the automatic updates will be stuffed
<lifeless> jbailey: ^^^
<stub> They also have Rob Weir listed as the maintainer, which is wierd coming from jbailys archive
<lifeless> he is
<stub> oh - I probably need to add a key
<stub> Nope - the .asc files are empty
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I've disabled dists commits, but pqm is back
<lifeless> I've found a bug to fix.
<lifeless> thanks for your help so far
<stub> lifeless: You need me for a few hours?
<lifeless> stub: I'll get by.
<lifeless> spiv or some other victim can assist
<stub> ok. I'm off shopping then.
<Keybuk> # dpkg --unpack keybuk-launchpad_1.5_all.deb
<Keybuk> # aptitude -f install
<Keybuk> ahhh
<Keybuk> so much easier
<fabbione> Keybuk: what's that? all of lp or just part of it?
<fabbione> i will need to do an LP checkout one day :)
<Keybuk> it's the launchpad dependencies
<Keybuk> so you still need to checkout the code and use it
<Keybuk> but it does all the heavy lifting of installing the deps and reconfiguring postgres and stuff
<lifeless> Keybuk: nice.
<lifeless> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<lifeless> thanks!
<Keybuk> yeah, that's the stuff it does
<fabbione> lifeless: do you have an amd64 build for config-manager?
<fabbione> (https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup)
<lifeless> fabbione: not yet, no - but you only need cm.py & the python modules.
<fabbione> lifeless: are the sources there?
<fabbione> i don't mind building it locally
<lifeless> fabbione: not there no, I don't know what wildfire used for the orig tarball.
<lifeless> hes updating the package at the moment, so ..
<lifeless> (I built from source, which is a little bit of a black art :[
<Severian> Howdy, are there any experience Launchpad users here?  I just created an account and I have not figured out how to change one detail.
<stub> Which detail?
<Severian> When I created the account, it asked me for a display name.  I put my first name there.  My details page now shows my wiki page to be Ralph7 and I don't like names with random numbers like that.  I changed my display name to something that is probably unique and I would like to have the wiki page be that same name.  Do you understand what I am asking?
<stub> You want to change your wikiname.
<Severian> Yes, please.
<stub> Have you found the 'edit details' page for your account?
<stub> Mine is at https://launchpad.net/people/stub/+edit
<Severian> I have found it.  Mine has no place to edit the wiki name.  It is https://launchpad.net/people/severian/+edit
<stub> On your 'edit person details' page there should be a box on the right, underneath the 'actions' box, labeled 'edit'. In there is a wikiname link
<stub> (which should lead you to https://launchpad.net/people/severian/+editwikinames)
<Severian> I see that.  I bet that will do it.  I am loading it now.
* stub wonders why his merge request has taken over 80 mins, yet does not appear to have crashed.
<Severian> That is great.  Thank you, stub.
<stub> No probs
<Severian> Now, I wonder if I have to give the system some time.  It says I am not allowed to edit my wiki page.  I am logged in
<spiv> Severian: There's no delay between Launchpad and the wiki authentication.
<spiv> Severian: Although you do need to log into the wiki seperately.
<Severian> I bet that is it.  I had not noticed that it was on a separate domain.  Thank you.
<Severian> OK, next question.  I don't think this one is just me.  On the wiki User Preferences page, I entered my details.  I notice the instructions refer to Password and Password repeat.  I only have one Password field.  So, when I save, I get a message that says passwords don't match.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.37: Cherry picks (patch-3: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com, steve.alexander@canonical.com ...)
<spiv> Severian: That'll be a bug in the text of the login page.
<Severian> Is there a bugzilla or something similar where I should report it?
<spiv> It's modified from normal moin to use launchpad as the authentication source, and to remove creating an account through the wiki.
<spiv> Hmm, I'm not sure what the best location for wiki bugs is.
<spiv> There'll be a place for it somewhere :)
<spiv> I suppose http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/enter_bug.cgi?product=Websites would be the best fit.
<Severian> I'll look around.  I thought you might just know.  Don't worry about it.  Thank you.
<stub> spiv: If we could file a bug against a product series that would be easy ;)
<spiv> stub: Hehe
<stub> I think it was originally YAGNI, but now we see all these use cases..
<spiv> Severian: Actually, it's easy to fix...
<spiv> Hmm, or not.
<spiv> "Immutable page"
<Severian> I thought about editing it until I saw the Immutable bit, too.
<spiv> A wiki admin ought to be able to change that text simply by editing the page.
<stub> FIle it against Launchpad and we can retarget it when we have created a suitable product (?)
<Severian> OK
<lifeless> spiv: are you logged in ?
<spiv> stub: It's either that or http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/enter_bug.cgi?product=Websites
<spiv> lifeless: Yes.  It's a special page.
<lifeless> spiv: ah. spethial.
<stub> oh. 
<spiv> lifeless: See the comments at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences?action=raw
<spiv> stub: I'm not sure which one will be more effective, though.  Probably filing against Launchpad :)
<Severian> Bug 2016 sounds just like my problem, but it is resolved.  It appears I can reopen it, but is that the accepted procedure here?
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Severian> See http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2016
<Ubugtu> Websites bug #2016: Ubuntu Wiki UserPreferences page requires user to enter password twice contrary to statement on page Product: Websites, Component: Other web sites, Severity: normal, Assigned to: lu@canonical.com, Status: RESOLVED, Resolution: FIXED http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2016
<spiv> Severian: That's a different bug, as it happens :)
<Severian> I am guessing that Ubugtu is some sort of bot.
<spiv> Severian: So in this case, file a new one.
<Severian> OK
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> hi spiv 
<SteveA> can we talk about the librarian / rosetta issues?
<SteveA> i'm interested in how the "forensic" investigation into it went
<SteveA> stub: have you tried the "relink revlib" stuff?
<stub> SteveA: nope
<SteveA> stub: i ran it yesterday on a pretty large revlib
<stub> SteveA: oh... yes sorry.
<SteveA> baz got much faster for switch and merge
<stub> I thought you ment a baz command ;)
<Severian> Have a good day?  Thanks for your help and I did enter the bug.  I hope I did it right.  Bye
<jordi> sabdfl: great!
<sabdfl> jordi: you're most welcome. i think Ubuntu translations should be in that mode immediately
<sabdfl> as soon as its live, tuesday
<jordi> sabdfl: nod. Is there a way to mass switch them?
<sabdfl> jordi: if you mean ALL of them, stub could run a query for you
<jordi> sabdfl: all ubuntu translations, I mean
<sabdfl> UPDATE product SET translationpermission=20 WHERE translationpermission=100;
* stub appears to have missed a chunk of conversation
<sabdfl> jordi: you only have to do it on the distro
<sabdfl> not on each pofile/potemplate
<jordi> sabdfl: aha
<sabdfl> UPDATE distribution SET...
<sabdfl> as above
<sabdfl> but... lets just do it for Ubuntu, and mail the list telling people they can do it for their upstream products
<sabdfl>  /+changetranslator
<jordi> sabdfl: the Spanish guys said they would like that the Spanish Code of Conduct is sanctioned official
<jordi> I personally can't see why, but anyway
<sivang> Morning all
<sabdfl> jordi: ok, done, but for now they'll have to get it manually accepted, until we can update the system to know about other language CoC's
<sabdfl> this is a very cool little extension to the CoC system, btw,
<sabdfl> thanks for speccing it
<sivang> sabdfl: maybe we can add a link from the spec page to your wiki instructions? or better, embed them somewhere in a "spec process" box on the spec tracker's main page right/left area? seems nice to me to have the instructions there so people can read just before they start registering.
<jordi> sabdfl: I specced it?!
<sivang> sabdfl: I don't see fields in the spec tracker for Lead, Second, contributors etc.. are there any plans to add those or are they not visible yet?
<sabdfl> sivang: drafter, approver, assignee
<sivang> sabdfl: ok, so drafter = created by, asignee = lead?
<Keybuk> stuuuuuub
<Keybuk> how do I change the postgresql socket location?
<Keybuk> it's decided to use /tmp rather than /var/run/postgresql
<stub> Hmm...
<stub> Keybuk: unix_socket_directory = '/var/run/postgresql'  (in postgresql.conf)
<Keybuk> is that another breezy change?
<stub> Did you initdb? 
<stub> I didn't notice an issue after upgrading to breezy, but I've still only got 7.4 installed here
<Keybuk> I only have 7.4 too
<stub> Have a look at your /var/lib/postgresql/7.4/main directory (or wherever your PGDATA is). Are postgresql.conf and friends in there, symlinked to the locations in /etc you expect to find them?
<sivang> sabdfl: what's the difference between https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ and https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu/+specs ?
<SteveA> sivang: here's how it should work
<sivang> sabdfl: err, the first one is also +specs
<SteveA>  .../+spec/specname is how you get to a specification
<Diablo-D3> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/111-What-is-Launchpad.html
<Diablo-D3> fabbione ftw
<SteveA>  and .../+specs is a page to search specs / view all specs
<ajmitch> yay, drive-by url spamming
<SteveA> and .../+spec  should redirct to .../+specs
<ajmitch> looks like I'm the first one to have a real spec against the ubuntu distro?
<sivang> ajmitch: I was first, against the "Ubuntu" product :) trying to understand the difference between /distros/.../spec(s) and /product/../spec(s) :-)
<ajmitch> sivang: right :)
<SteveA> i think there should not be an ubuntu product
* ajmitch is surprised there's an ubuntu product
<SteveA> stub: should there be an ubuntu product?
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'm gonna have a big review for you to do soon
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'd better get a large cup of tea then
<stub> It is hidden. Wherever it can be seen is a bug.
<SteveA> how soon is soon?
<Kinnison> SteveA: Probably 30m to 60m
<SteveA> stub: there's a URL to it
* Kinnison has to tidy bits and commit it all to his branch
<SteveA> sivang: can you move your spec to the distro please?
<stub> It should be 404ing I suspect.
* Kinnison finally landed everything people had reviewed for him last night
<Kinnison> ca. 01:30
<SteveA> stub: okay.  there's an error there.
<sivang> SteveA: ok, now what's the reason behind having both "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu Linux" respetively matching products/ubuntu/+spec(s) and /distros/ubuntu/+spec(s) ?
<SteveA> there are three bugs registered on ubuntu
<SteveA> the product
<SteveA> stub: is it easy to move them over in the database?
<stub> I think there is a bug open on that. They are easy to move, which will hide the bug from view but not fix it ;)
<SteveA> sivang: i don't understand what you're asking
<SteveA> stub: so, the bug is the the ubuntu product is still visible
<stub> Yes. And what we should do to the bugs when this happens (I can move them manually, but I'm not sure if or how launchpad should handle this gracefully)
<stub> Probably same with specs etc. Maybe we shouldn't be able to hide them, but instead we need product merge similar to people merge?
<SteveA> product -> distro merge?
<SteveA> i don't think that will be a common requirement
<stub> Erm... that is true ;)
<SteveA> can't we just like nuke the ubuntu product?
<sivang> SteveA: 's ok, I was talking about the bug you are just discussing with stub :)
<stub> So what we have now won't be the common case (for some value of common)
<stub> We can nuke the Ubuntu product once nothing references it.
<SteveA> so, what references it?  5 bugs...
<stub> But we should really just be able to hide it
<SteveA> a product series
<SteveA> sivan's spec
<SteveA> not a great deal
<stub> Might be some other odds and sods. I can do it manually, but it still doesn't solve the underlying issues of hidden products not being hidden. Leaving it in there and hidden brings the issues to our attention
<sivang> I just alwasy happen to fall in the pitfalls :)
<SteveA> stub: create a "harmless" hidden product instead perhaps? ;)
<stub> Indeed. Perhaps being nice to the users is better than leaving a speedhump around to trip people up
<stub> SteveA: Nobody will notice ;)
<sivang> SteveA: ok, I'll see if I can move my spec to be registered agains the "Ubuntu Linux" product, I'll check if it's accessible under /product/..
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> the other way around
<SteveA> your spec should be registered under the ubuntu distro
<SteveA> not the product
<SteveA> we want to get rid of the product
<sivang> SteveA: and leave it for the distros, ok
<SteveA> actually, i can just change the name of the product
<sivang> SteveA: you can drop one, and change the other's name. I can re-enter my spec so there no real need for merging.
<SteveA> stub: i've changed the title / displayname to "Do not use this product"
<SteveA> so, if you can move any old crap across, i think we'll be sorted
<SteveA> sivang: so, you have the spec registered in both places?
<ajmitch> it should be possible to move specs from one product to another (or to a distro), imho
<stub> SteveA: Ok. I'll properly nuke it (but not now - busy trying to land)
<SteveA> stub: okay, cool
<SteveA> stub: i'll have a bugfix cherrypick for you a little later
<SteveA> when i unconflict its tree
<stub> ok
<sivang> SteveA: no
<sivang> SteveA: only in /product/..
<sabdfl> sivang: whoa, don't register anything against the Ubuntu product
<sabdfl> that product is bad news
<sabdfl> distro specs should be registered against the distro
<SteveA> sabdfl: i have marked the product as "Do not use"
<SteveA> it should be hidden, and unavailble through the web
<SteveA> so, there's a bug in product hiding there
<sivang> what is it purpose?
<SteveA> it was a mistake
<sivang> k
<SteveA> sivang: i have changed that specification to "do not use" text
<SteveA> you can re-add it to the distro
<SteveA> note that michael vogt reviewed it
<ajmitch> we can get mvo to add his comments again
<sivang> SteveA: where do I see his comments?
<SteveA> i just pasted it to you
<SteveA> it was in a box on the right, under the menu items
<SteveA> called 'review requests'
<SteveA> ah... UI problem
<SteveA> i interpreted that box as being "michael vogt's reply to the review request"
<sivang> yes, probably worth another bug report ?
<SteveA> bug 2254
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2254: 0.9 Beta 3, Install Error on Plone 2.1 Fix req. for: quills (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2254
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> bug 3354
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3354: confusing spec comments UI Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3354
<sivang> the other one being the misleading error message for a spec's name that needs be lowered case with dashes
<SteveA> bug 3354
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3354: confusing spec review requests UI Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3354
<sivang> ah :)
<sivang> anyway, I need to get lunch. See you in about ~30 minutes.
<carlos> morning
<cprov> carlos: morning 
<SteveA> hello carlos
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<SteveA> a bit early isn't it celso?
<cprov> SteveA: hi, yes ... lot of code to write ;)
<SteveA> cprov: got any reviews for me to do today?
<cprov> SteveA:  yes, more one buildd-scoring, includes builddepends-aware scoring algorithm implementation, could you handle this ?
<SteveA> sure.
<SteveA> right now, i'm landing some important launchpad bugfixes for stu to cherrypick
<SteveA> then i have a review for Kinnison
<SteveA> but i have time to review your stuff after that
<cprov> SteveA: thank you
<Kinnison> SteveA: mirroring
<SteveA> gnirorrim
<Kinnison> done
<Kinnison> that patch is sent
<Kinnison> The one that really needs reviewing is -18
<Kinnison> -15 -16 and -17 are mostly little support bits
<Kinnison> -17 has some code which you might want to review
<Kinnison> so you could do get-changeset and show-changeset --diffs
<Kinnison> to do the review
<SteveA> ok
<TMM> hi all!
<Kinnison> hi TMM
<TMM> can someone tell me what the relation between rosetta and the build process is?\
<TMM> I am trying to deam up a way to get the universe .desktop files in rosetta
<mahangu> anyone here in SA who can get me a shot of a freedom toaster in operation?
<mahangu> im doing an article
<Keybuk> ya know, just for once, I'd like launchpad "make check" to actually pass for me
<mahangu> sorry, i know this is offtopic - but i'm kinda at the end of my tether here :)
<Kinnison> Keybuk: boo hiss
<Keybuk> today I have huge numbers of  NameError: name 'cur' is not defined
<Keybuk> any clues?
<TMM> not a good question?
<Kinnison> Keybuk: have you updated all the ancilliary branches?
<Kinnison> TMM: Carlos and Jordi do rosetta stuff
<Keybuk> Kinnison: it's a fresh shiny checkout
<Kinnison> Keybuk: oddness then
<SteveA> for a long time, when i was small, i thought 'ancilliary' meant 'to do with cleaning things'
<Keybuk> fresh checkout on a fresh install
<Keybuk> and make check doesn't pass
<Keybuk> this is pretty normal from my experience :-/
<SteveA> because the teachers at school refered to the cleaners as 'ancilliary staff'
<TMM> I heard that launchpad isn't opensource, is that right?
<carlos> TMM, if the source package generates the .pot file on build time, the .pot file will be automatically imported into Rosetta
* Kinnison discovers it's 'ancillary' not 'ancilliary'
<carlos> TMM, we import all packages not only main, but the language packs are only for main
<carlos> TMM, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ 
<TMM> carlos, but, for .desktop files it is different, right? because right now I think that all the universe packages just include their own
<carlos> TMM, there you have the answer for Rosetta but same applies to the rest of launchpad
<SteveA> Kinnison: hmm... trying to review the changeset from get-changeset is confusing for me.  it's okay when there are only patches, but i'm getting too distracted by new files and all that
<carlos> TMM, it's the same, most packages include the .desktop translations inside the .pot file and on build time the translations are added to those .desktop files again
<Kinnison> SteveA: oh right
<Kinnison> SteveA: sorry
<TMM> carlos, ok, one more problem: a lot of the packages in universe don't have .desktop files at all 
<Kinnison> SteveA: it's only four patches if you get a clean rf and merge it
<SteveA> Kinnison: okay
<TMM> carlos, so they have to be made by the packager, how to add that to rosetta later?
<TMM> carlos, I want to at least make a wiki page for packagers on how to do that, and perhaps some dh_ and/or cdbs scripts to make it easy so it'll actually happen
<carlos> TMM, if you add it including them inside the standard .pot generation, Rosetta will get it automatically
<carlos> TMM, the best way to do that is using intltool
<carlos> like GNOME packages do
<carlos> TMM, if it's a KDE package, I think they have their own way to do that
<TMM> and that is probably where it'll all fall apart then :)
<carlos> TMM, the thing is that Rosetta only accept .pot / .po files to handle translations
<stub> mahangu: freedom toaster is hbd.com or an associate. You might want to try emailing info@hbd.com -- there might be press kits and who knows what
<mahangu> stub, thank you
<carlos> TMM, we don't care about what do you use as long as the input and output are .po files
<TMM> carlos, so... if I add some dh_ scripts to generate seperate .pot files for only the .desktop entries, and some transitional scripts... that would work?
<TMM> carlos, I think it needs to be general enough that people will actually use it, when they have to add their own .desktop files that is
<carlos> TMM, yeah, the maintainer needs to get back the .po files manually to get the translations
<TMM> or fix an upstream .desktop if it's not translateable
<carlos> and that will work
<stub> mahangu: Or http://www.freedomtoaster.co.za/ might be a better resource
<mahangu> stub, i found the link
<mahangu> no pictures in operation
<carlos> TMM, I only know intltool, it needs perl and it's easy to use
<TMM> carlos, ah, so there is no automated way to fetch rosetta translated po files into the build system?
<TMM> carlos, that is fine then, it doesn't matter too much really, as long as there is ONE way to add translateable .desktop files to packages. 
<carlos> TMM, right
<TMM> carlos, otherwise, it's never going to happen I am afraid
<stub> mahangu: But there is a direct contact there on the contacts page (jason@)
<TMM> carlos, is there a sandbox style thingy for rosetta so I can test?
<carlos> TMM,  we will fix the .desktop problem for dapper so you would use the same infrastructure that language packs use
<TMM> carlos, ow, you are already working on that?
<carlos> TMM, not yet, but we started planning that for Breezy 
<carlos> but ran out of time
<TMM> K, I was planning on doing some work in that area
<TMM> but, if someone else does it, even better :)
<TMM> ;)
<carlos> TMM, same here, if someone else does it.. ;-)
<TMM> well, if I can somehow get some way to test my changes without having to have upload rights for universe, I think I can get something together
<TMM> I've got some ideas on how to do it now
<Kinnison> How do you do a presence/absence thing in python's optparse ?
<Kinnison> I.E. I simply want to know if '-N' is among the arguments
<Kinnison> a flag if you will
<stub> action='store_true', default=False
<Kinnison> ta
<stub> Kinnison: gina.py for an example (--dry-run)
<SteveA> stub: i'm mirroring my fixes now.  steve.alexander@canonical.com/launchpad--trivial--1--patch-9 is what it will be
<stub> ok
<Kinnison> stub: amusingly enough I'm adding a --dry-run to my code :-)
<stub> Me or someone else needs to find time to optimize our test suite - this is ridiculous :-/
<SteveA> it will be the next big slow-down after bzr takes us away from baz
<carlos> TMM, well, you don't need to test the final import into Rosetta
<carlos> TMM, the build will generate a tarball with translations, if you get there the new .pot file you generate, that's enough
<mpt> Goooood morning
<SteveA> hi mpt 
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHa3D6g.html
<SteveA> mpt: all occuRences of 'occured' in zope 3 today
<SteveA> in upstream
<SteveA> so, perhaps we should fix these upstream
<mpt> SteveA: ok, so I should make the test pass, then when we next get zope/ from upstream the test will fail immediately so it won't be forgotten
<TMM> carlos, care to explain that please? I don't think I fully understand that yet
<SteveA> mpt: okay
<carlos> TMM, the way we do the rosetta imports is that the build process generates a tarball with the .pot and .po files
<TMM> carlos, dpkg-buildpackage should do that then?
<carlos> TMM, you can build the package and check that tarball
<carlos> TMM, I'm not sure the exact rule, ask pitti for more details
<SteveA> bug 3137
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<TMM> carlos, I'll just look at some packages :)
<TMM> carlos, thanks 
<carlos> np
<SteveA> mpt: damn... those buttons *do* look like text areas when they're on a coloured background
<SteveA> Kinnison: any reason bug 3137 needs to be private?
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Kinnison> not really
<Kinnison> I guess I filed all the uploader ones private to begin with
<SteveA> mpt: so... we have the terms 'secrecy' and 'confidential' in malone now.  not 'privacy' any more
<SteveA> can we use just one term for headings, like either 'secret' or 'confidential' ?
<mpt> sure, "confidential" seems fine
<mpt> (which avoids both the idea of secrecy == unreported, and the redundancy of "Secrecy: secret")
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> then the menu item would be 'bug confidentiality'
<SteveA> which is weird
<SteveA> i'm asking for consistency more than anything
<mpt> hummm
<SteveA> as, when i read that page, i'm left asking myself whether 'keeping it confidential' means 'keep it secret'
<SteveA> is there a difference
<mpt> Disclaimer: It shouldn't be a menu item in the first place, it should be radiobuttons
<SteveA> am i 'keeping' is a particular way, or 'making' it a particular way?
* sivang -> back
<SteveA> right now, it isn't very clear, i think.
<mpt> ok, I'll tweak it
<mpt> not sure in what direction yet
<niemeyer> Good morning!
<SteveA> hi gustavo
<salgado> stub, https://launchpad.net/errors/showEntry.html?id=1129721290.580.173785945853
<stub> salgado: That query is pretty much instantaneous. There are no scripts running at the moment so I can't see what would be locking the table, causing the query to timeout.
<salgado> stub, that's pretty weird. that query is issued when accessing person.preferredemail, which is used in a lot of other places
<salgado> is staging down or I don't know its address?
<stub> down. I forgot to restart it after rebuilding it.
<Kinnison> stub: remind me, where do I find the encoding guesser?
<Kinnison> stub: is it canonical.encoding.guess ?
<carlos> did anyone touch the IPerson.inTeam method recently?
<carlos> it's broken here
<mpt> What's wrong with staging?
<salgado> carlos, what do you mean by broken? tests failing or it doesn't work as expected?
<mpt> oh
* mpt can't read
<carlos> salgado, I get a RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded
<carlos> salgado, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileqJrMSS.html
<carlos> that's the code I have
<salgado> carlos, did you add any sampledata in this branch you're getting this error?
<salgado> (or changed something related to team ownership)
<carlos> salgado, I changed sampledata yes, but not related with ownership
* carlos adds pdb calls
<salgado> carlos, can I see your sampledata changes?
<stub> Kinnison: think so, yes
<carlos> salgado, ok, found the problem I fixed incorrectly another problem I had
<salgado> carlos, what was it?
<carlos> salgado, I changed "if tp is not None or self.id == team.teamownerID:" with "if tp is not None or self.id == team.teamowner:"
<Kinnison> stub: coolio, ta
<carlos> salgado, and it should be team.teamowner.id
<carlos> salgado, anyway, I don't think we have a test there....
<carlos> or I don't understand why team.teamownerID was not detected
<stub> staging seems dead - more timeout exceptions on the front page (yet the queries can be run manually instantaneously)
<salgado> carlos, I had a reason for using team.teamownerID. wait a second before commiting this change
<salgado> carlos, why do you changed it? wasn't it working as expected?
<carlos> salgado, I got AttributeError
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> ok, I see that the problem is that 'team' is an ITranslator
<carlos> so that attribute is not valid anyway
<CFynn> Rosetta prefs page tells me:  No languages currently registered as spoken in Bhutan. Please contact the Rosetta Admins on #launchpad to make sure we correct this
<CFynn> National language of Bhutan is Dzongkha (dz)
<carlos> CFynn, hi
<CFynn> hi
<carlos> please send that by email to rosetta@launchpad.net and I will add it later today
<carlos> thanks for the info!
<CFynn> Thanks Carlos
<salgado> carlos, I'm not following you. what was the attribute that raised AttributeError?
<carlos> salgado, forget the problem, it's a bug in mark's patch
<carlos> salgado, instead of using an IPerson/ITeam as an argument, we used an ITranslator
<carlos> salgado, sorry for the noise
<salgado> I see
<salgado> carlos, no worries
* salgado was affraid. that's one method that can't be broken
<carlos> salgado, yeah, that was the problem. My fault
* mpt looks forward to the end of hour-long merges
<salgado> stub, would you replay --reverse rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2617 on staging? (people merge used to work before this change, I think)
<SteveA> Kinnison: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file16qOsh.html
<SteveA> Kinnison: present for you.  use this, and you'll reduce your LOC count and answer half of my review points
<jbailey> stub, lifeless: I'm not putting my key into a script for automatic signing of nightlies.
<SteveA> Kinnison: add it to lib/canonical/cachedproperty.py
<mpt> woohoo, unable to fork for diff
<jbailey> And even if I did, there's nothing saying that you should trust debs from my key anyone.  Your machine doesn't have a trust relationship with me.
<Kinnison> SteveA: oooh cute
<SteveA> i like cute
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'll do that in a sec
<Kinnison> SteveA: do your review on the assumption that I'll use cachedproperty
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> well, i'll leave the comments in there
<SteveA> so that other reviewers see
<Kinnison> yep
<kiko> morning
* kiko is confusored
<Kinnison> SteveA: for you, I'll even add the copyright and module docstring
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> you should also hook it into the testing stuff
<SteveA> so that it gets tested
<Kinnison> it won't get picked up automatically?
<SteveA> in canonical/tests/test_cachedproperty.py
<SteveA> you need to import doctest, make its def test_suite(): return doctest.DocTestSuite('canonical.cachedproperty')
<Kinnison> right
<SteveA> or something similar
<Kinnison> I've copied test_encoding
<mpt> kiko: Can you give mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--design-fascism--0 a once-over, please?
<kiko> mpt, I'm kinda fucked with gina today
<kiko> I don't know what to say
<mpt> ok
<mpt> SteveA?
<SteveA> mpt: yes, after Kinnison's code review and some lunch
<mpt> thanks
<SteveA> stub: that cherrypick is totally mirrored, btw
<mpt> I'll send my reply to sabdfl's review
<SteveA> bug 3138
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<lifeless> bug ger me
<SteveA> Kinnison: can that bug be made public?
<Kinnison> yes
<ddaa> niemeyer: you didn't forget about the BranchDiffStats spec I asked your to prepare for UBZ, did you?
<niemeyer> ddaa: No, I didn't..
<ddaa> Cool, just noticed it was not in launchpad yet, though it might have slipped through the cracks in all we talked about yesterday.
<SteveA> bug 3160
<SteveA> bug 3161
<salgado> stub, apparently, for every query issued, we get an extra "select count(*) from tablequeried where <whereclauseused>"
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<salgado> stub, and this is why we have that count(*) being issued by the frontpage
<stub> salgado: That didn't used to happen. Hmm...
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> what's up with the bot? :-P
<lifeless> pqm is going down, any urgent stuff queued to land ?
<salgado> stub, I'm trying to find what's causing that
<SteveA> Kinnison: can bugs 3160 and 3161 be made public please?
<SteveA> bug 3158
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA> bug 3135
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA> stub, jamesh, spiv, lifeless, bjornt, kiko, salgado.  reviewers meeting.
<Keybuk> so, I'm confused about how permissions work
<Keybuk> if I grant permission on a table, do I get permission for any views?
<Keybuk> likewise, if I grant permission on a view, does that give me permission for the underlying tables?
<sabdfl> Keybuk: they are separate
<sabdfl> this is a god hting
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl> good thing
<Keybuk> so if I grant on a view, can I actually use that view?
<SteveA> Kinnison: hi
<Keybuk> if I don't have permission for the underlying tables?
<sabdfl> i wold like the security stuff to be able to populate the SecurePackagePublishingHistory tables, for example
<sabdfl> then Launchpad could not even SEE those tables
<sabdfl> but it could see the view, which has just the non-embargoed records
<sabdfl> this way a separate process could handle the security stuff
<SteveA> Kinnison: i have 500 lines of your review left to look through.  but i want to get some lunch now.  do you want the review so far, so you can work on it?
<sabdfl> we cant do that now, because the current plan has the security approvals done through the web, so LP needs to read/write those tables
<Kinnison> SteveA: please
* Kinnison returns from lunch
<SteveA> ok
<sabdfl> but with a good xmlrpc interface, we could have a separate tool that just does security management, and populates the publishing tables, and launchpad would be guaranteed never to leak details of embargoed products
<sabdfl> make sense?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: yes that makes sense
<SteveA> Kinnison: sent
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks, have good lunch
<stub> Keybuk: Yes. This is how you give people access to only a subset of table rows (create a view and give them access to the view rather than the table)
<Keybuk> stub: ahh, ok
<Keybuk> this has been confusing me for age
<Keybuk> +s
* carlos -> lunch
<lifeless> carlos: your patch has been removed, 
<lifeless> carlos: pqm is down
<sabdfl> stub: newpackageclasses made it all the way yet?
<sabdfl> aka. <small voice>are we there yet?</small voice>
<carlos> lifeless, ok, should I submit it again?
<mpt> bradb_: ping
<bradb> mpt: pong
<lifeless> carlos: not yet
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> carlos: I'll just delete it again
<carlos> will do it after lunch
<mpt> bradb: Why aren't the advanced search controls part of the bugtask_search_form macro?
<lifeless> salgado: same for you
<mpt> bradb: You caused me a full-file conflict, you @#$%! :-)
<mpt> (two of them, actually)
<bradb> mpt: because it's not called the bugtask_advanced_search_form macro, I guess.
<bradb> I'm not religious about it either way. Feel free to change it.
<stub> 06:44:42) Mark Shuttleworth: stub: the newpackageclasses stuff landed on HEAD. could you migrate it to production please?
<stub> (06:45:12) stub: sabdfl: Do you want to see it running on staging first? I think I pushed it out last night as soon as it landed.
<stub> (06:45:27) ***stub checks 
<stub> (06:45:30) Mark Shuttleworth: stging is giving me bad gateways
<stub> (06:45:42) Mark Shuttleworth: and it needs the gina run data to be meaningful, in any event
<stub> (06:46:02) lamont left the room (quit: Remote closed the connection).
<stub> (06:46:21) stub: ok
<stub> (06:46:40) kiko-afk: then let's keep it on staging untill gina runs
<stub> (06:47:11) kiko-afk: no point in breaking production first, is there?
<stub> (06:47:17) stub: staging is back up
<stub> (06:47:26) kiko-afk: thanks stub, we missed it
<stub> lamont [n=lamont@15.238.7.121]  entered the room.
<stub> stub: If it isn't meaningful until Gina runs, I'd prefer to merge it into the production branch along with Gina-NG
<stub> stub: Its in my notes already
<stub> kiko-afk: yes, let's do that
<stub> Mark Shuttleworth: stub: https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+search?text=camera
<mpt> bradb: Did you try the advanced search after your changes?
<mpt> It looks to me like it won't work, because all the controls are outside the <form>
<stub> Which is probably a good thing, as there appears to be a nasty regression on staging that salgado is currently chasing.
<lifeless> salgado: ping
<salgado> lifeless, pong
<lifeless> salgado: please stop submitting merges. pqm is down for upgrades
<bradb> mpt: No, I didn't try doing an advanced search after the sortwidget addition. You might be right about the side-effect on the advanced search form.
<salgado> lifeless, oh, sorry. I thought I was supposed to re-submit mine
* bradb gets down on all fours begging for a decent form testing lib to make it easy to avoid such breakages
<salgado> stub, did you see my message asking you to rever patch-2617 on staging?
<mpt> bradb, you've broken the advanced search
<bradb> In the meantime, forms will continue to break.
<mpt> do not pass go
<mpt> go directly to jail
<stub> salgado: nope
<salgado> stub, would you replay --reverse rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2617 on staging? (people merge used to work before this change, I think)
<mpt> the button, she does nothing
<bradb> mpt: That kind of breakage will continue to happen until we can (reasonably, practically, without spending half a day crafting the tests by hand) test forms with a form mechanizer type framework.
<stub> salgado: done
<mpt> bradb: Do you think that breakage is deserving of backing out the changes?
<bradb> The other kind of breakage that will continue to happen fairly often until we have some mechanizer machinery is links pointing at pages that no longer exist.
<bradb> mpt: heck no :)
<bradb> It's a bug. I'll fix it.
<mpt> Because I have six bugfixes here, which are horribly conflicted with yours
<mpt> and yours is broken
<mpt> I'm tempted to baz smash :-
<mpt> :-)
<bradb> mpt: You probably broke something too. These things happen :)
<salgado> stub, that was the culprit for people merge not working; although it has nothing to do with the query that was timing out
<lifeless> Keybuk: pqm is down, please merge later
<Keybuk> lifeless: define "later"
<lifeless> when I turn it on again ?
<Keybuk> when are you going to do that?
<lifeless> before I go to bed, either a rollback, or an enable
<Kinnison> SteveA: I've read through your review and will start dealing with responses to it as soon as I've got this bug ironed out :-)
<sivang> mpt: thanks for you comment on the bug I filed.
<sivang> mpt: I really felt it would be natural to have the wiki name be the lp name as well
<bradb> mpt: The solution is just to move the <form> tag outside of the macro and into the (two, IIRC) callsites that use-macro that search form, making sure that the </form> goes under the advanced search form, of course. I could have already submitted the merge request but 1. pqm is down anyway and 2. it would probably just conflict with you.
<bradb> But if you want me to do it, no problem.
<mpt> bradb: Did you break mass milestone assignment too?
<bradb> I believe so. It's all part of the same form.
<mpt> crap
<mpt> ok
<mpt> the advanced search controls should be in bugtask_search_form
<mpt> "all part of the same form" seems wrong
<mpt> but I guess having them as separate forms would have meant nested forms before
<mpt> hrmmmmmmmmmmm
<bradb> mpt: you can keep your life really easy here and just pull the form tag out of the macro on this merge, unless you want to do all the extra shuffling around of ZPT too, of course.
<mpt> bradb, I need to reshuffle everything anyway just to resolve the conflicts
<mpt> yay, an error message I don't understand
<bradb> mpt: Can you just skip resolving the conflicts and take my copy of the file and manually add in your changes?
<bradb> after all, the main conflicts may be because of the re-indent caused by things having shifted around on that form
<bradb> s/form/page/
<mpt> No, my changes were pretty major
<mpt>  __traceback_info__: (<zope.app.pagetemplate.simpleviewclass.SimpleViewClass from /home/mpt/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bugtask-macros-listview.pt object at 0xb570844c>, 'bugtask_search_form', [] )    Module zope.app.pagetemplate.simpleviewclass, line 42, in __getitem__
<mpt>     return self.index.macros[name]   TypeError: unsubscriptable object
<bradb> mpt: in bugtask-search-listing.pt, what do all lines that contain the word "bugtask_search_form" look like?
<bradb> e.g. I have <table metal:use-macro="context/@@+bugtask-macros-listview/bugtask_search_form" />
<Keybuk> is creating specs not karmic?  boo!  hiss!
<mpt> bradb: yep, that's what I have too
<bradb> Keybuk: just learn a few words of japanese and use rosetta to boost your karma
<bradb> mpt: ok, quick test:
<Keybuk> heh, I've been considering Mandarin for a while
<Keybuk> such pretty letters
<mpt> bradb: This is after moving the advanced search controls into the macro
<bradb> ah
<mpt> I'm getting the feeling the error message could be slightly more helpful
<bradb> Zope 3 error messages would need a lot of work to be considered "horrible"
<mpt> bradb: ok, it's probably tripping up on tal:attributes="for view/assignee_widget/name"
<bradb> hm, it shouldn't though
<mpt> since that's the first TAL thingy in the advanced search controls
<bradb> it feels to me like it's a mismatched tag somewhere
<bradb> i'd start by 1. commenting out everything you added to the macro, 2. verifying that the works and finally 3. uncommenting it a bit at a time to see where it blows up.
<bradb> s/the works/that works/
<mpt> ok, we have liftoff
<mpt> two sets of batch navigation, but that's a minor detail
<mpt> assignee widgets work ...
<bradb> stub: maybe the addition of library-cut-tails.py means we can remove utilities/shrink-library?
<stub> Maybe. I'd ask someone who understands all that better ;)
<bradb> mpt: the one other page on which you should need to add the form tags outside the use-macro callsite is distributionsourcepackage-bug.pt (LONG NAME HEH HEH)
<bradb> salgado: do you care if i remove that shrink-library script? i think you added it, but now library-cut-tails.py seems to be much more useful.
<bradb> mpt: er, s/bug.pt/bugs.pt/
<salgado> bradb, sure, no problem.
<salgado> bradb, btw, what's this library-cut-tails.py?
<bradb> salgado: it removes everything but the head of each branch in your revlib
<bradb> a seemingly healthy dose of Just Worksism
<mpt> bradb: I'm not going to fix the mass_edit bug now
<mpt> just the advanced-search-doesn't-work bug
<mpt> because mass_edit not working should be done with a separate <form></form>, not the same one, I think
<bradb> mpt: ok
<mpt> If you check a few checkboxes, then change your mind and search for something else, nothing should happen to the bugs you checked
<salgado> stub, so, I found what causes that count(*) to be issued. are you going to sleep soon?
<lifeless> stub: ping
<lifeless> ok
<mpt> bradb: you were right, it was a syntax error lurking in the macro
<lifeless> dists is now committed to via pqm.
<lifeless> and bzr
<lifeless> testing that other trees can still be committed to.
<lifeless> I need a guinea pig
<lifeless> Keybuk/carlos/salgao
<lifeless> one you please send in a merge request
<Keybuk> it'll take baz at least a metric week to switch back to that branch now
* Keybuk starts it
<lifeless> Keybuk: you don't need to switch to it
<lifeless> Keybuk: just send the merge command :)
<Keybuk> meh
<Keybuk> that's like hard
* Keybuk telnets the mail server
<bradb> i can send one
<lifeless> bradb: please do
<bradb> ok, i'm sending it
<lifeless> thanks scott
<bradb> doh. well, mine's on the way too :)
<lifeless> thats good
<lifeless> cause keybuks fell down go boom
<Keybuk> oh?
<stub> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> nm, I got victims
<Keybuk> you can get a cream for those
<lifeless> though, if you could check out sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/dists/devel and cm.py build configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development
<lifeless> that would be great
<bradb> hm, i don't think i have the disk space to do another build config easily
* bradb tries
<salgado> BjornT, I'm going to review your PreDefinedBugReports branch, but it has 4 conflicts. can you fix them before I revie?
<sabdfl> Keybuk: good point... karma needed for specs and for tickets too!
<sabdfl> Kinnison: how's dapper doin'?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah, i'm fixing them now
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> that seems to be running now
<lifeless> I'll babysit to be sure
<lifeless> and then -> sleep
* bradb sees BrowserNotificationMessages in the queue!!
<sivang> bradb: that's something related to mozilla, or launchpad ? :-)
<lifeless> stub - ping
<lifeless> can you please change your +upstream to 'sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0'
<bradb> sivang: launchpad. :) a little framework for allowing us to present useful feedback/error messages
<lifeless> bah
<mpt> noooo
<lifeless> bradb: can you please do that
<lifeless> bradb: and resend
<bradb> ok
* Lathiat grins at bradb
<carlos> lifeless, could I send the merge request now?
<Keybuk> heeeelp!
<Keybuk> need a db guru
<lifeless> carlos: not just yet 
<lifeless> carlos: teething 
<carlos> ok
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Dunno, ask kiko
<Keybuk> test_disconnects.txt explodes with "OperationalError: server closed the connection unexpectedly"
<Kinnison> sabdfl: From my PoV the uploader has now had a huge diagnostic run courtesy of elmo
<hno73> FYI: On Thursday 20.10.05 at about 8.00 GMT the server running the Ubuntu and  Launchpad wikis will be taken off line for a hardware upgrade. Expected  downtimeis15minutes. 
<mpt> bradb: Offhand, do you have any idea why Malone might say "1 -> 3 of 3 results" when it's showing 5 results?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: and the queue processor is almost done
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I have a review to respond to from stevea on the uploader
<hno73> (should I post that on an LP mailing list too?)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: and a bizarre bug in the buildd upload context which I'm sure I'll crack in the next 5 minutes
<salgado> SteveA, ping
<bradb> mpt: hm, never seen that one. i'll take a fast look.
<mpt> bradb: http://localhost:8086/products/firefox/+bugs
<bradb> lifeless: is that what you wanted, btw?
<sabdfl> hno73: good idea, lp list
<hno73> sabdfl: ok, I'll do that
<bradb> mpt: the counts appear fine to me
<mpt> bradb: you're getting 1 -> 5?
<bradb> no, 1 -> 3
<bradb> then i add a bug and get 4
<mpt> but there's 5 bugs
<bradb> there's only 3 for me
<bradb> (now 4, because i added one)
<mpt> that's ... odd
<mpt> that will cause me pagetest failures, undoubtedly
* mpt wonders if he's going to land ANYTHING this week
<lifeless> wand waved
<bradb> mpt: how many "All bugs ever reported are there" for you?
<lifeless> bradb: change your upstream back please :)
<bradb> er, move that quote a little to the left
<bradb> lifeless: 
<bradb> ok
<mpt> bradb: the portlet says 3, the batch navigation says 3, but there are 5 in the list
<mpt> oh, wait
<mpt> there are six in the list
<mpt> muahaha
<mpt> each is listed twice
<bradb> ah hah
<bradb> there's the rub
<bradb> perhaps you've left an extra use-macro in there
<bradb> during conflict res.
<lifeless> bradb: ok, you can submit again with the original doohickey.
<bradb> fark
<lifeless> bradb: signature error
<bradb> yeah
<bradb> i resent
<lifeless> ok, building config
<bradb> mpt: in particular, this table:
<bradb>     <table>
<bradb>       <tr tal:repeat="task task_batch_navigator/batch">
<bradb>         <td tal:condition="view/mass_edit_allowed">
<bradb>           <input type="checkbox" name="task" tal:attributes="value task/id" />
<bradb>         </td>
<bradb>         <metal:taskrow use-macro="task/@@+bugtask-macros-listview/item" />
<bradb>       </tr>
<bradb>     </table>
<lifeless> ode to jakob ?
<lifeless> ladies and gentlemen, I think we have a winner
<bradb> ongoing usability fixes (jakob == jakob nielsen) :P
<lifeless> its doing the merge, which means it found the branch from the config
<salgado> lifeless, that means pqm is back up?
<lifeless> salgado: hopefully :)
<lifeless> geez you guys are keen
<mpt> bradb: yes, I already nuked it
<mpt> we are light years away from jakob-ness
<bradb> indeed
<bradb> mpt: ok, are you saying you still see 6 bugs or that it's fixed?
<mpt> I mean that it's fixed
<bradb> ok
<mpt> Of Jakob's "Top Ten Web Design Mistakes of 2005", Launchpad perpetrates six of them
<lifeless> bradb: I need the failure log from you please
<lifeless> bradb: UNLESS it was a simple 'conflicts in merge'
<bradb> lifeless: 
<bradb> An error was encountered:
<bradb> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bradb>   File "arch-pqm/bin/arch-pqm", line 294, in do_read_mode
<bradb>     sigid,siguid = verify_sig(sender, msg, sig, 1, logger)
<bradb>   File "/home/pqm/arch-pqm/arch_pqm/__init__.py", line 221, in verify_sig
<bradb>     raise PQMException(sender, "Failed to verify signature: %s" % e._value)
<bradb> PQMException: 'Failed to verify signature: gpgv exited with error code 2'
<lifeless> bradb: no, the next one
<bradb> lifeless: make: *** No rule to make target `check_merge'.  Stop
<Kinnison> Gah
<Kinnison> gah gah gah gah gah
<lifeless> bradb: ah
<lifeless> bradb: wrong cwd that sounds like
<Kinnison> message_from_string isn't failing if it decides it has no headers, it's just putting the entire message into the body
<Kinnison> how fucked up is that?
<bradb> lifeless: not a problem on my end though, right?
<lifeless> bradb: nope
<bradb> ok
<lifeless> more untested code
<mpt> crud
<mpt> bradb: How do I make http://localhost:8086/distros/debian/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bugs understand 'view/advanced'?
<mpt> like http://localhost:8086/distros/debian/+bugs and http://localhost:8086/products/firefox/+bugs already do
<bradb> mpt: I wouldn't recommend making that change right now if you want to land something this week :)
<mpt> it's not just a copy and paste?
<bradb> that page wasn't even supposed to have a search box on it, according to the sab. i only snuck it in there because it was easier to put in than leave out.
<mpt> ok, I'll take it out
<bradb> but we need the sorting
<mpt> craaaaap
<bradb> mpt: no worries dude, just make it never show the advanced search
<lifeless> salgado: your patch is the next test
<bradb> mpt: use a condition like "view/advanced|nothing", which you probably want to assign to a variable and then check through the macro
<bradb> s/through/throughout/
<salgado> lifeless, pqm.ubuntu.com is down?
<mpt> bradb: what does condition="foo/bar|hum" mean, anyway?
<mpt> the TAL docs I've read don't mention it
<lifeless> salgado: yes
<ddaa> Is there an emacs minor mode for pagetests?
<ddaa> (or major)
<bradb> the "|" is like a crazy or
<Kinnison> SteveA: Do you know of any way to debug email.message_from_string ?
<bradb> mpt: crazy because "view/aldjsfads|nothing" will evaluate to a false value in a condition. this turns out to be somewhat useful in ZPT code.
<ddaa> ddaa: yes, "M-x doctest-mode"
* bradb uses that now
<mpt> bradb: well, <tal:advanced condition="view/advanced|nothing"> doesn't make the badness go away
<ddaa> ddaa: woo, that rocks dude!
<bradb> mpt: why not? what's the "badness", exactly?
<mpt> Expression: <PathExpr standard:'view/advanced'>
<mpt> KeyError: 'advanced'
<bradb> mpt: did you change all the view/advanced's?
<mpt> condition="not:view/advanced|nothing"
<bradb> to view/advanced|nothing? (it's better to just assign this value once to a variable in your ZPT and then use it throughout)
<mpt> aha
<mpt> I missed the "not:..." one
<mpt> thanks
<bradb> no prob
<lifeless> salgado: you'll need to resend the one that just failed
<lifeless> salgado: karma is the next test
<salgado> lifeless, no failure message?
<lifeless> none
<kiko> lifeless, salgado: what happened?
<bradb> lifeless: does that mean it's working now?
<lifeless> kiko: I'm upgrading pqm
<kiko> h
<kiko> a
<lifeless> ok, precommit hook running now
<lifeless> as long as salgados tests pass, it should be ok
* cprov -> lunch
<poningru> hi I had a question
<poningru> https://launchpad.net/products/bazaar
<poningru> who maintains that website?
<poningru> its out of date
<poningru> can someone fix it?
<kiko-fud> poningru, mostly lifeless 
<kiko-fud> hopefully -- what's broken?
<poningru> The Linux Kernel uses a proprietary distribution revision control system, this project aim to produce a free software tool that is...
<poningru> dont they use git now?
<Lathiat> heh
<poningru> I believe they started using it june 2005
<poningru> so understandable since its only been 4 months
<kiko-fud> poningru, fixed
<poningru> awesome thanks
* poningru adds this to his autojoin since cool people hang out here
<kiko-fud> I have no idea who wrote that text, but he certainly didn't future-proof it :)
<kiko-fud> time for some lunch
<poningru> so do we have offtopic discussions here aswell?
<Kinnison> poningru: We try our best to stay on-topic
<Kinnison> poningru: In particular, the launchpad developers hang out here and discuss development
<Kinnison> poningru: and have meetings and the like
<poningru> cool
<poningru> and assuming loco teams have discussions here as well
<poningru> l18n
<Kinnison> I think the loco/l18n teams do stuff on other channels
<poningru> hmm ic
<Kinnison> this channel is primarily for launchpad-specifics
<poningru> gotcha I just saw rosetta on the topic and assumed...
<Kinnison> rosetta is part of launchpad :-)
<poningru> but yeah makes sense
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'm settling in to deal with responding to your review now
* Kinnison is sorry it took so long to get to
<lifeless> WOOOO
<Kinnison> lifeless: success?
<lifeless> pqm is now running fully successfully with 'dists' in bzr format.
<lifeless> doco shmoco.
<Kinnison> heh
<lifeless> Keybuk: can I ask a favour?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Recalculate the karma cache upon merging of accounts and some other fixes. r=BjornT (patch-2686: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> lifeless: perhaps
<lifeless> Keybuk: check my changes to https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<lifeless> bear in mind that for the next day or so, its my branch from source that is needed, not martins.
<Keybuk> ok, give me a moment, need to finish typing something up
<ddaa> kiko-fud: How can I test for something raising an psycopg.IntegrityError in a doctest? If I do it naively, that breaks the transaction and I cannot access the DB at all afterwards.
<lifeless> ddaa: start a new transaction ?
<lifeless> Keybuk: thanks. I'm -> sleep. mail me feedback, or touch it up.
<lifeless> Keybuk: I have a script here, I'll upload that first
<salgado> ddaa, AIUI, you shouldn't have something that raises IntegrityError. you should catch the error condition before and fail gracefully
<lifeless> that goes -> PQMSetup
<Keybuk> lifeless: does pqm work again now?
<lifeless> yes
<ddaa> well... that much for doc/branch.txt... "RevisionAuthor.name should be unique, but I'm not allowed to test for that here."
<salgado> SteveA, ping?
<bradb> ddaa: don't let it raise an IntegrityError in the first place. That's what I got told. :)
<bradb> I had the exact same problem, and have currently left that database-level exception tested at the very bottom of the test, with an XXX.
<lifeless> ddaa: here, what are you trying to test? that the schema is right, or the code is right ?
<ddaa> lifeless: schema
<lifeless> ddaa: or that postgres enforces the schema ?
<lifeless> ddaa: to test the schema, write some sql that queries the schema.
<ddaa> I'm trying to test that I cannot create RevisionAuthor SQLObjects with duplicate names.
<lifeless> no. you are testing that the database catches that.
<ddaa> Well... if that's the way of testing it...
<lifeless> which is inappropiate for this layer.
<lifeless> I think you should decide what you want to happen when someone *tries* to do this.
<lifeless> then, test that that action occurs.
<ddaa> I want to stab them in the eye.
<bradb> we prefer to slap DontRepeatYourself in the face, and maintain constraints in both the schema and at the Python-level
<ddaa> Because anyway, only taxi or some sibling of it should be creating RevisionAuthor records.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> night all
<ddaa> bradb: okay... so I guess I should create RevisionAuthor from some sort of factory, right?
<lifeless> ddaa: dude. take a step back here.
<lifeless> ddaa: you are unit testing *the code you write*
<lifeless> ddaa: which, is not sqlobject.
<ddaa> Actually, I'm writing "doc/branch.txt"
<lifeless> ddaa: sqlobject already enforces this constraint via the db
<ddaa> well... until I tried to demonstrate the constraint was missing, I thought it was missing...
<lifeless> you only need a test 'can only create one', if you are writing the code to limit it to one.
<bradb> ddaa: I would write a validator in Python code that checks that you can't create a RevisionAuthor with a name that already exists
<lifeless> night night night
<ddaa> bradb: yes, my question is how should this factory method be named? MyDatabaseClass.new ?
<lifeless> ddaa: thats not what bradb means.
* ddaa decides to ignore the problem.
<lifeless> bradb: ddaa's code here is content class only.
<lifeless> ddaa: good choice, chat with me tomorrow, or stevea, I think.
<ddaa> lifeless: don't think chatting will help, I just need to try and get a feel about what I'm supposed to test in doc/ in pagetests/ etc.
<ddaa> I feel like I'm sort of lacking guidelines here.
<ddaa> But I also have the impression the guidelines do not really exist in any explicit form anywhere.
<bradb> ddaa: doc/ is for programmer documentation. You have to write enough in doc/*.txt to allow someone like me to programmer to your APIs.
<bradb> pagetests/ is for end-user documentation (though the "end-user" bit of that is more-or-less purely theoretical :)
<ddaa> bradb: for example, some doc/ tests checks that db objects verify their interface, other don't
<ddaa> arguably, that's not something that needs spelling out in developer documentation.
<bradb> ddaa: Yeah, mostly due to laziness, unfortunately :)
<ddaa> my problem here is not laziness... it's lack of directions...
<bradb> doc/foo.txt should document the IFoo API.
<ddaa> Isn't that what docstrings are for?
<bradb> (and possibly closely-related APIs, if it makes sense to do so.)
<bradb> ddaa: doctests in docstrings are really hard to read for humans.
<bradb> and very de-centralized.
<ddaa> m'kay
<bradb> s/-//
<BjornT> ddaa: if you haven't read it yet, read https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BasicTestCoverage. at least it gives some minimal guidelines.
<ddaa> I guess that "document and the interface and related interfaces" would be a good working guideline.
<ddaa> BjornT: thanks
<bradb> ddaa: another common reason you see some really small doc/*.txt files was because I found a bug in something and then saw, crap, there's NO doctests at all for this API, so I just created a new doctest and tested the minimal bit I needed to, to ensure that a given bug was fixed.
<mpt> wow, this branch is determined not to land
<Lathiat> heh
<niemeyer> ddaa: Where's jobsFromDB (importd/util.py) being used?
<SteveA> salgado: hi, i'm back
<ddaa> niemeyer: botmaster/master.cfg
<mpt> this time, the sftp server dropped my connection
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'm back
<ddaa> niemeyer: that's where ends meet...
<niemeyer> ddaa: Nice
<niemeyer> ddaa: What branch is it in?
<ddaa> botmaster :)
<ddaa> you know, the one you need to run buildbot
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'm about 25% through your review
<kiko-fud> SteveA, ping?
<SteveA> Kinnison: great
<SteveA> hi kiko-fud 
<SteveA> kiko-fud: i have some stuff to do with security and some python libraries i need to talk about with pitti
<ddaa> niemeyer: david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/configs--buildbot--1 is the test botmaster
<ddaa> niemeyer: roomba and hoover each have a different one
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ahh, that's meaningful. :-)
<kiko> SteveA, I have an issue that salgado raised in zope page templates that I'd like to discuss with you.
* bradb & # lunch
<ddaa> niemeyer: are you being ironic in a deadpan sort of way?
<SteveA> kiko: sure, 15 mins?
<kiko> SteveA, in 15m? sure.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Not at all
<salgado> SteveA, that's what I wanted to talk with you
<niemeyer> ddaa: I was getting in chinstrap to find the buildbot branch.. but stopped when you've sent the whole string.
<ddaa> niemeyer: anyway,buildbot is not on chinstrap
<ddaa> it's on macquarie (and a number of single-purpose systems)
<niemeyer> ddaa: The branch is not on chinstrap?
<ddaa> well, yes it's on chinstrap, but "botmaster" would not have helped you find it.
<ddaa> As it's not even in the branch name.
<niemeyer> ddaa: You're evil..
<niemeyer> <niemeyer> ddaa: What branch is it in?
<niemeyer> <ddaa> botmaster :)
<ddaa> it's all lifeless' fault
<niemeyer> :-)
<ddaa> and Tom Lord's too, for forbidding branch renaming
<niemeyer> ddaa: I've noticed that archive_mirror_dir is not in Job's definition, and is introduced later by dynamically creating the attribute. Is that a minor glitch, or is it by design?
<ddaa> well... I'd say it's by overall lack of design
<ddaa> here's another task for you :)
<ddaa> make importd pychecker clean
<ddaa> no, just kidding
<kiko> broken by design
<niemeyer> ddaa: Is there anything about "configs" in the configs--buildbot branch?
<ddaa> not configs in the Arch sense
<niemeyer> ddaa: I thought I'd find something to "baz build-config"... yeah, what you say
<kiko> what you say
<eruin> Kind of related to this channel: gpgv: keyblock resource `/home/eruin/.gnupg/trustedkeys.gpg': general error
<eruin> has anyone who signed the code of conduct mentioned/come across this?
<kiko> hmmm. not me
<eruin> the error makes apt-get update puke among other things... Just had another rosetta user on the ubuntu-no list complain about it
<eruin> obviously it's our fault but nobody seems to know what it means ;-)
<SteveA> niemeyer: do you have anything to do with docutils?
<kiko> eruin, we're corrupting the users' trustedsigs?
<niemeyer> ddaa: master.cfg is a python file.. you're evil :-)
<niemeyer> SteveA: Nope.. I've started creating a man page target for it, but have not even finished it.
<ddaa> niemeyer: it's not me, it's the guy who wrote buildbot.
<eruin> kiko, well, I don't know... but I do know that the problem arises after using ubuntus keyserver
<ddaa> You can complain in #twisted if you wish :)
<niemeyer> ddaa: Me? Are you kidding.. they'll kill me with deferreds..
<kiko> eruin, does signing the CoC involve using the end-user using the ubuntu keyserver?
<eruin> afaik, unless I completely misunderstood the process of doing so
<eruin> (which btw could use a bit of clarifying documentation for users unfamiliar with gpg like myself)
<Nafallo> ehm, it doesn't. you just run what it says on a commandline as your user.
<kiko> that's what I thought too
<Nafallo> i.e. gpg --clearsign on the downloaded .txt
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ok, so basically we have to add a line with imported_branches_url to config.py in botmaster, and pass it to the job, which will then be used by Taxi. How do you want the change, considering that both branches will have to be changed at once to avoid braking code?
<SteveA> kiko: do we have a meeting in 10 mins?
<niemeyer> breaking even
<ddaa> niemeyer: don't worry about that, botmaster is not covered by pqm
<ddaa> niemeyer: it's one of the reasons why we need preprod testing.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ack
<Keybuk> SteveA: http://www.netsplit.com/blog/work/canonical/parallel_peer_programming.html
<SteveA> Keybuk: cool, thanks
<eruin> Nafallo, so --send-key without specifying a server would be enough?
<kiko> SteveA, now even :)
* eruin swears.
<Nafallo> eruin: ehm, what has --send-key to do with the signing?
<eruin> Nafallo, I meant the key upload process
<SteveA> kiko: i meant the boring meeting ;-)
<Nafallo> eruin: IIRC --send-key should be enough since the default should already be subkeys.pgp.net :-)
<eruin> Nafallo, I know how to sign things, but the process of importing my key to LP had my head in a wild spin
<BjornT> bradb: just so you know, advanced search is broken, and i'm fixing it now (don't want us to have conflicts if you decided to fix it as well)
<kiko> SteveA, ah, that's true :-/
<SteveA> but i see no silbs
<kiko> me neither
<kiko> SteveA, so salgado found an issue in our page templates
<kiko> I'd like to hear your opinion on this
<SteveA> "it is crackful"
<kiko> salgado?
<SteveA> want another opinion once i've heard the issue?
<kiko> okay
<kiko> yes
<Nafallo> eruin: so first send the key to subkeys and the --fingerprint of the key in the box at launchpad :-)
<kiko> well, the problem is that every time you access an iteratable in a page template, SteveA, zope appears to do a list() on it.
<SteveA> aha
<kiko> SteveA, this leads SQLObject to issuing a count() query
<SteveA> right, it will do
<SteveA> right, it will do
<eruin> Nafallo, funny how that can possibly be a daunting process, isn't it? :-)
<kiko> which is potentially a performance buster, isn't it SteveA?
<kiko> in particular for places that do limit
<salgado> I think the problem is in sqlobject
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> well...
<kiko> salgado?
<salgado> if you do list(Foo.select()) you get an extra count(*) for free
<Nafallo> eruin: :-)
<salgado> but if you do iter(Foo.select()) you won't
<SteveA> so, page templates *ought* to do a list() on it only when you access those features of page template iteration that need it
<kiko> SteveA, such as count:len?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> that's not page template iteration
<kiko> magical things!
<SteveA> do you have a test case that demonstrates this?
<SteveA> i know that list(Foo.select()) does a __len__
<SteveA> we can make sqlobject not do that, but we should never do list(...) anyway
<SteveA> we should do shortlist()
<SteveA> and we can make shortlist() not do the __len__ thing
* Nafallo laughs at Keybuk's blog :-)
<SteveA> and this is all because of an "optimisation" in python!
<SteveA> (that used to swallow all exceptions...)
<kiko> heh
<eruin> 71.2% untranslated... bah. coders produce too many strings I say!
<salgado> SteveA, but the page templates does the list() for us
<Nafallo> eruin: :-)
<SteveA> salgado: can you get me a test case?  i'm sure i can make a fix for it...
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<kiko> you rock and roll
<Nafallo> eruin: I think I saw a program with each person in the credits name translatable ;-)
<eruin> the ubuntu faq? :P
<SteveA> kiko, salgado: is this causing an immediate problem
<SteveA> ?
<Nafallo> eruin: nope. I forgot what, but it was atleast 100 strings :-P
<kiko> we think it's causing timeouts, SteveA, because exceptions are being triggered when running it
<SteveA> okay
<eruin> Nafallo, that's crazy
<SteveA> that's a decent enough reason
<eruin> *sniff* I'm only listed in the next rhythmbox credits
<eruin> maybe I'll have to track down this app of yours :)
<Nafallo> eruin: hehe :-)
<kiko> SteveA, did you end up doing the fixes you said you were going to do related to broken traversal in the weekly report?
<eruin> err, could this be a bug?    	msgid: There are no folders in folder '%s'. my msgstr; Mappen '%s' inneholder ingen andre mapper.  -->  Error in Translation:  number of format specifications in 'msgid' and 'msgstr' does not match
<SteveA> kiko: they should be in production now
<SteveA> if stu managed to do the cherrypick
<Nafallo> eruin: shouldn't that be "%s" in norweigan as in swedish? :-)
<salgado> SteveA, sorry. was on the phone. I'll try and write a test for it
<SteveA> thanks salgado 
<ddaa> niemeyer: diff_adds and diff_deletes should be allowed to be NUL
<bradb> BjornT: i discussed the advanced search breakage a few hours ago with mpt, and told him how to fix it (so that he doesn't get yet more conflicts)
<eruin> Nafallo, that's indeed true
<Nafallo> (though that's hardly the problem) ;-)
<SteveA> salgado: even if the test says "put print statements here and here in sqlobject" that'll be fine
<niemeyer> ddaa: Not sure if it makes sense.. why are they there at all?
<SteveA> salgado: i'll work out how to test it properly once i have the solution.  but i just want this so that i have something concrete to work with.
<mpt> BjornT: I have a fix for advanced search in PQM
<eruin> Nafallo, no, and this error probably explains why gphoto2 has been left completely untranslated :-)
<ddaa> niemeyer: the reason is we want to be able to display revision and branch statistics
<mpt> BjornT: assuming PQM isn't dropping things on the floor a.t.m.
<ddaa> niemeyer: and compute all sorts of fancy things out of them, like branch activity, etc
<niemeyer> ddaa: Yes, but as we discussed yesterday, they may not be adequate for a bzr branch, for instance.
<salgado> SteveA, great. that'll make my life a lot easier
<Nafallo> eruin: you could always file a bug against rosetta and add the complete URL (offset and stuff) :-)
<ddaa> niemeyer: the model is wrong, but i was telling you "why they are here"
<eruin> Nafallo, half a step ahead of you ;-)
<Nafallo> :-)
<ddaa> niemeyer: NULL is the adequate value for "unknown".
<BjornT> bradb, mpt: ok
<mpt> lifeless: How's PQM?
<niemeyer> ddaa: I understand, but I was wondering if instead of changing the schema to allowing NULL, it wouldn't be better to change the schema to drop them.
<ddaa> niemeyer: fixing the DB schema involves going through sabdfl at least
<BjornT> mpt: is it bug-listings-love you're trying to merge?
<ddaa> niemeyer: I'd be happy to have them deleted now.
<sabdfl> NULL is like None in Python
<kiko> except worse
<kiko> :)
* kiko nudges sabdfl towards #cm
<ddaa> sabdfl: the issue is that diff_adds and diff_deletes are attributes of Revision, but that does not match the Bazaar2 model.
<mpt> BjornT: yes
<ddaa> sabdfl: typically, if you do a big merge from my branch, and I pull you, then the merge revision will have many changes in your history, and may have none in mine.
<sabdfl> ddaa: ok, what's a better way in bzr?
<mpt> BjornT: bradb also broke mass editing, so if you want to fix that you could branch off bug-listings-love
<mpt> because he kinda broke it in a way that needed doing
<ddaa> sabdfl: not sure, I asked niemeyer to create a spec. My first guess would be yet-another-table, maybe RevisionDelta, that's uniquely associated to two distinct revisions.
<ddaa> niemeyer: what I said is that the schema on our branch should allow you to set them to NULL already.
<ddaa> at least, what I meant.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ok, will set them to NULL.
<BjornT> mpt: cool, that branch will cause conflicts for me anyway. i already fixed mass editing in my branch.
<mpt> BjornT: mass editing should be a separate <form></form> from the searching
<BjornT> salgado: i've resolved the conflicts, but mpt's landing will cause more conflicts, i'll ping you when i've fixed those as well.
<niemeyer> ddaa: I thought they were constrained to not null, but they just have no default.
<ddaa> nice to hear there's not a bug somewhere else preventing you from setting them to NULL
* mpt prods PQM with a stick
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add proper sample data for hct (patch-2687: scott@canonical.com)
<ddaa> mpt: you gotta teach me this trick
<niemeyer> ddaa: OTOH, the name mangling is needed.
<ddaa> ATM, yes
<niemeyer> ddaa: OTOH, we break the branch name validation..
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> just don't use branch names to guess the arch name
<niemeyer> ddaa: I'm already doing that, but you mentioned yesterday that name mangling was wrong..
<ddaa> Mh... sorry
<niemeyer> np
<ddaa> I guess I got carried away.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Totally expected, given the extensive talks we had..
<eruin> hmm. could contributing translators be listed by their amount of submitted translations for each package?
<eruin> hmm, nah. that'd probably just lead to elitist translators ala forum post numbers :p
<bradb> is there a pqm queue to be viewed anywhere now?
* bradb is wondering what happened to his merge request from earlier
<Kinnison> SteveA: ping?
<SteveA> Kinnison: pong
<Kinnison> SteveA: you mention that in the argument lists i had which were vile and horrible I should use local variables
<SteveA> yes
<Kinnison> could I instead use a dict which I then do **blah to unpack into the arg list
<Kinnison> or do you hate that?
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> you could try it and see how it looks
<Kinnison> I just dislike the blah=foo\nthing=bar\n only to later have to do blah=blah,\nthing=thing\n in the arg list
<Kinnison> I'll have a play
<kiko> **blah is evil
<SteveA>   callme(**locals()) ;-)
<SteveA> just don't actually do it
<Kinnison> I think the dict constructor is as much of a mess anyway
* Kinnison sighs
* Kinnison does it the long-handed way
<mpt> oh, lifeless left 1.5 hours ago
<mpt> I guess PQM's going to be down the rest of the day
<kiko> is pqm really down?
<bradb> mpt: why do you think it's down?
<bradb> a patch just landed
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> its web gateway is down
<bradb> yeah
* SteveA mails rt
<Simira> any known troubles with launchpad/gpg?
<kiko> Simira, it doesn't accept keys without encryption subkeys.
<kiko> salgado, I think these bugs are already dupes of bugs matsubara is working on.
<Simira> so that might result in something like this: Hit http://no.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Sources
<Simira> Fetched 2B in 1s (1B/s)
<Simira> Reading package lists... Done
<Simira> WaterSevenUb: GPG error: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: Unknown
<Simira> error executing gpgv 
<Simira> ?
<bradb> Kinnison will be interested in that, I think
<kiko> Simira, that's not using launchpad to the limit of my knowledge
<salgado> kiko, these ones are because we don't have any constraing checking before sending stuff to the db. he said he's working on something else
<mpt> bradb: your advanced search breakage isn't in production, is it?
<mpt> so the breakage I'm seeing is something else
<Kinnison> Simira: launchpad is not making the archives yet
<Simira> bradb: talking to me?
<Simira> ah
<Simira> ok
<kiko> salgado, uhm, are you sure?
<bradb> mpt: it's only slept one night in rf, so no, it shouldn't be in prod.
<salgado> kiko, I'm sure about the bugs I reported, because I'm seeing the tracebacks. not sure about what is he working on
<kiko> salgado, well, okay, but gneuman already has his hands full and matsubara is working on exactly that -- product series
<salgado> okay. I though about gneuman because this is just porting one of the existing *NameField to these fields
<ddaa> kiko: I want to do something in a doctest that only the importd user has the permissions to do
<ddaa> kiko: what's the trick?
<kiko> ddaa, hmmm, I think there's a LaunchpadHackingFAQ for that, otherwise SteveA knows
<ddaa> kiko: sorry, you told me to ask any question I had :)
<SteveA> Kinnison: recently added a test that did things as a particular db user
<ddaa> RTFAQ is a valid answer
<kiko> ddaa, you can always ask, I'm happy to direct you to the FAQ
<kiko> I am unsure it contains such a test but I pray it does
<SteveA> you need to look in test_system_documentation.py
<SteveA> in launchpad/ftests/
* ddaa does
<SteveA> there is one test in there in HEAD that uses a particular dbuser
<SteveA> it has a particular functional setup and teardown that it uses
<SteveA> and registers in the 'special' dict
<ddaa> Mh... I guess that means I cannot use different users in different parts of the same doctest
<SteveA> for dbusers, not without some effort
* mpt marvels at the dimensions of https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/3372
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3372: Oops from advanced search Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3372
<bradb> It looks ok in a movie theatre
<kiko> mpt, if you told me how to wrap the URL I could try
<kiko> or abbreviate it
<kiko> my original solution, linking to the hostname, you didn't like
<mpt> That's because it's not just about URLs, kiko
<mpt> I keep telling you that
<SteveA> kiko: make the font of the url smaller for every extra character in it
<mpt> asdfwqeriuaisefjsadlfhas8dfaskfuasoidfuakfjasleifjalsidfjarutyaslfdjaeoutyaslfiuawfuelifasd9f8akefjejsfhsafqwhgads would cause the same problem
<kiko> URLs are the main culprit
<SteveA> mpt: not if it was in a 1pt font!
<kiko> mpt, yeah, except that's not a practical problem
<mpt> Then you'd just have to fix the same bug twice, kiko
<kiko> no
<kiko> I'd mitigate the latter problem for a year
<SteveA> and then, people would learn to write shorter words
<kiko> which is the essence of softare development, in case you haven't realized.
<SteveA> because SHORTER words would be BIGGER
<mpt> SteveA: usually it's malicious, not accidental
<kiko> so stop waving your hands in the air
<SteveA> we can apply this to the whole of launchpad
<mpt> Someday soon someone's going to put a word like that into bug 1
<kiko> and tell me how to reduce URLs, mpt 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1
<SteveA> MPT would be bigger than STEVEA
<kiko> not IRL
<SteveA> but on launchpad
<SteveA> where it counts
<kiko> SteveA, since mpt doesn't feel like being practically helpful, perhaps you have a suggestion?
<bradb> why not just shorten them?
<SteveA> i was kinda serious about trying the 'make the font size of urls smaller the longer they get'
<bradb> "asdlfjasdfasdfasdfsad..."
<mpt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Page_widening#Page_widening_by_trolls
<kiko> if nobody has a suggestion I'll probably use something that combines the hostname with an ellipsized tail
<kiko> mpt, we're not wikipedia, mpt.
<mpt> kiko: Break words at n characters
<mpt> where n ~= 40
<mpt> That article's not about Wikipedia, kiko.
<kiko> that I think is utter crack
<mpt> I think going off on tangents about URLs is utter crack.
<kiko> you really don't concede that URLs are special?
<SteveA> kiko: simplest thing that can possibly work
<SteveA> break at 40 chars
<SteveA> and then see what happens in practice
<mpt> kiko, where is the hostname in lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/distro-bugprivacy/20-private-distro-bug-not-visible-to-anonymous.txt ?
<SteveA> we can refine it later to break at 40chrs or /
<kiko> or the method for that matter
<SteveA> for example
<mpt> The only thing this has to do with URLs is, calculate where you're going to break before linkifying, but linkify before breaking.
* kiko challenges mpt to write a fix
<mpt> I'm an interface designer, Jim
* SteveA wonders about a javascript-only fix
<salgado> kiko, do you know how to run launchpad in db-debugging mode, so it prints all queries?
<kiko> salgado, no -- where does it print them? to stdout?
<SteveA> salgado: hack it... add a print statement in database/adapter.py
<BjornT> salgado: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DatabaseSetup
<bradb> salgado: why not just uncomment this line: #log_statement = true in your postgresql.conf?
<Kinnison> SteveA: do securityproxies magically override the instance information?
<SteveA> Kinnison: what is 'the instance information' ?
<kiko> yes, that's a good question
<Kinnison> if I do isinstance(bar, Foo) on a securityproxied Foo, will it return True ?
<kiko> oh
<SteveA> no
<kiko> you mean type
<SteveA> Kinnison: generally, don't use isinstance
<Kinnison> is type(proxied_foo) == Foo ?
<SteveA> Kinnison: because it means you have a bad design
<SteveA> never use type()
<Kinnison> SteveA: tell this to dbschema then
<SteveA> if you're working with content objects
<Kinnison> which does blah.__class__ == Item
<Kinnison> which fails with proxied items
<SteveA> use IFoo.providedBy(...)
<Kinnison> it seems
<SteveA> blak.__class__ == Item should work
<SteveA> with proxied items
<SteveA> that's why it is like that
<Kinnison> hmm
<Kinnison> TypeError: Not a DBSchema Item: <Item MEDIUM (2) from <class 'canonical.lp.dbschema.SourcePackageUrgency'>>
<SteveA> there is a special zope_isinstance you can use
<SteveA> that takes account of proxies
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  use callbacks and errbacks for pickling and error passing (patch-2688: scott@canonical.com)
<SteveA> eg in ./launchpad/mailnotification.py
<Kinnison> right
<SteveA> but, it is very very odd if x.__class__ == Item fails to work properly
* Kinnison tries with zope_isinstance
<Kinnison> nope, that didn't fix it
* Kinnison is confused
<SteveA> then, i'll need to see it
<SteveA> i need a branch id from you
<Kinnison> one sec
<Kinnison> I'll commit what I've got and mirror
<salgado> SteveA, so, check if this is a reasonable starting point: apply this https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebnZOIq.html and then access http://localhost:8086/+portlet-foaf
<Kinnison> SteveA: You'll find it hard to reproduce the error though
<Kinnison> SteveA: since I'm getting it when running across my half-gig test set
<SteveA> Kinnison: can you pastebin me a full traceback?
<Kinnison> yep
<Kinnison> one sec
<SteveA> salgado: can you mail me what to do?  i cannot look at it today.
<bradb> I think the issue is that you can't assign a security-wrapped dbschema item to a dbschema attribute
<Kinnison> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file10kK6N.html
<Kinnison> bradb: I fixed one of those bugs earlier in the branch
<salgado> SteveA, sure
<bradb> Kinnison: this exception is being raised on a line doing an assignment though, right?
<Kinnison> SteveA: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com--desktop/launchpad--upload-and-queue--2--patch-21
<Kinnison> bradb: well, on a construction
<bradb> right
<mpt> wow, kiko, that local mirror sure is faster
* mpt likey
<Kinnison> SteveA: any thoughts?
<kiko> mpt, not all my suggestions are crack
<bradb> Kinnison: My guess is that if you unwrapped the security proxy from that object with zope.security.proxy.removeSecurityProxy, your code would work
<kiko> it's just that most are
<bradb> Kinnison: OTOH, don't leave that in prod code, but for testing purposes to find the problem, I bet that would be it.
<mpt> kiko: Yes, I'm not at all biased by the person making them :-)
<kiko> Kinnison, do you know what
<kiko>     if importer_handler.preimport_sourcecheck(source_data):
<kiko> Kinnison, intends to do?
<Kinnison> kiko: without the surrounding code, no
<Kinnison> what does the docstring on preimport_sourcecheck say?
<kiko> Kinnison, it basically checks to see if the SPR already exists
<kiko> it seems to only exist to avoid processing the source package pool files 
<kiko> as an optimization
<kiko> no clue why
<Kinnison> probably because extracting source etc takes ages
<Kinnison> so if we can skip 'em, it's worthwhile
<kiko> ok
<niemeyer> ddaa: I've just pushed to chinstrap the changes implementing what was discussed.
<SteveA> bradb: it was a different issue.  enumcol was being set a tuple as a value
<SteveA> and the error reporting in dbschema had a bug that made it not show the tuple-ness of it
<bradb> ah
<bradb> The error message is God. Unless the error message is incorrect. :/
<bradb> sounds like that would have been tricky to find though.
<Keybuk> mpt: sorry, lifeless took pqm down all afternoon while I was busy getting things ready to land
<Keybuk> pqm will be a while :p
<bradb> pqm is like U.S. customs, without the fingerprinting (yet.)
<sivang> can someone please remove the "don't use" spec I added against distros/ubuntu ? I used that for adding a bug report and it can go now
<mpt> darnit
<Keybuk> actually, I think it just has one more
<Keybuk> there were only three
<SteveA> salgado: the pagetemplates / sql thing looks fine.  i'll look tomorrow
<salgado> SteveA, great. thanks
<bradb> SteveA: When are we planning on upgrading Zope so that we can get rolling with decent mechanized form testing?
<bradb> (If, indeed, a new Zope brings that additional functionality.)
<SteveA> bradb: after urgent stuff here, it is next on my hitlist
<bradb> ok
<mpt> Keybuk: one more what?
<SteveA> bradb: but helping gina land and dapper open are higher priorities just this week
<bradb> sure, i understand
<Keybuk> mpt: merge
<mpt> thanks Keybuk
<bradb> kiko, bjornt (not here): !
<bradb> I found a couple of Gary Fischer Excaliburs
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix bugs in Mark's late-night implementation of DevelopmentManifest (patch-2689: scott@canonical.com)
<bradb> a 17.5 inch and a 19-20 inch
<bradb> they'll even put pedals on
<kiko> wow
* Keybuk goes to wash his brain out with soap
* kiko checks it out
<kiko> bradb, a question: are there easily-accessible trails from where we will be staying in montreal?
<bradb> kiko: urban jungle, maybe ;)
<kiko> bradb, maybe a road bike will be more appropriate!
<bradb> other than that, i don't know of any dirt around that area
<kiko> I wonder if it's the Xcalibre or Excalibur
<bradb> no idea. spelled it like i heard it.
* sivang bets on Xcalibre
<kiko> the excalibur is an 80s grame
<kiko> frame
<kiko> the first that gary fisher made professionally, IIRC
<sivang> sabdfl: we should have a link on the spec trackers start page, to your wiki page with instructions probably, what do you think?
<SteveA> Kinnison: replied to your review comments. you're approved!
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks dude
<Kinnison> (yes, I've not eaten. I got sent away again
<Kinnison> "the chilli isn't ready, sod off")
<Kinnison> gotta love the mother-out-law
<SteveA> cprov: i'm going to go home.  i'll do your buildd-scoring review tomorrow.
<cprov> SteveA: no probs
<SteveA> i don't understand the 'overhead' comment about selectoneby
<SteveA> cprov: and in the table of times, use constants for HOUR and MINUTE
<SteveA> so you can say 5 * MINUTE and HOUR etc.
<cprov> SteveA: it's because the result of that query is already unique by the table constraints
<SteveA> let's have these in interfaces/launchpad.py, class TimeConstants: SECOND = 1; MINUTE = 60 * SECOND ; HOUR = 60 * MINUTE
<cprov> SteveA: ok, will repair this, but don't forget to mention this in your review ... 
<SteveA> Kinnison: then you can use that too
* cprov nods
<kiko> cprov, SteveA: should we be using datetime instead?
<SteveA> nah
<SteveA> there are various times we want to specify a number of seconds
<SteveA> i don't think there's a point abstracting that away from a number of seconds
<kiko> ok
<SteveA> even in timedeltas
<SteveA> you still have to specify seconds
<SteveA> days and seconds
<kiko> yeah, but there it's like seconds=13
<SteveA> seconds=3613
<SteveA> seconds=HOUR+13*SECOND
<SteveA> it's just more self-documenting
<kiko> hours=1, seconds=13?
<kiko> somehow I don't find that less self-documenting :)
<SteveA> you can't do that with a timedelta, can you?
<ddaa> niemeyer: you mean RevisionDelta?
<kiko> >>> timedelta(seconds=13, days=1)
<kiko> datetime.timedelta(1, 13)
<kiko> SteveA, why can't you?
<kiko> >>> timedelta(seconds=13, hours=1)
<SteveA> >>> timedelta(hours=2)
<kiko> datetime.timedelta(0, 3613)
<SteveA> datetime.timedelta(0, 7200)
<SteveA> 
<kiko> I mean
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so you can
<niemeyer> ddaa: No, I mean the new taxi+tests..
<kiko> they put together a module that was actually useful
<kiko> not just lint to clutter up the standard library
* kiko winks at SteveA 
<SteveA> anyway, there are still things in the code where you just don't need timedelta.  it is just dealing with seconds at a lower level.
<SteveA> maybe using datetime would help
<SteveA> but i'm sceptical ;-)
<kiko> it would probably avoid lots of errors, actually :)
<SteveA> maybe so
<ddaa> niemeyer: thanks, I'd like to focus on catching up on the launchpad stuff tomorrow and review your branch monday.
<ddaa> Hu
<ddaa> Two more days in this week.
* SteveA --> home
<SteveA> mail me stuff to look at in the morning, whoever you are
<niemeyer> ddaa: Sure.. I'm trying to understand how to put a builder to work now.
<kiko> aha!
<kiko> rock!
<kiko> my tree is now FUCKED
<ddaa> niemeyer: btw, useful diagnostic tools is "make log-master" and "make log-slave" to tail -f the log files of the botmaster and slave.
<kiko> I can't merge without getting 11 conflicts
<kiko> the fun part is that the last commit was a merge from RF
<ddaa> niemeyer: ask me if you get blocked.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Define "blocked".. :-) I don't know yet how to make the buildbot work, so I'm kind of blocked alraedy.
<ddaa> blocked as in no clue what to do next
<ddaa> your starting point should be "make start-master" and "make log-master" in another shell
<ddaa> then "make start-slave" and "make log-slave"
<ddaa> and fix stuff until it works
<ddaa> you'll probably need to tweak the config.py and the makefile to match your system
<ddaa> s/probably/definitely/
<niemeyer> ddaa: I have no clue what to do next.. I'm just looking here and there to try to find my way.
<ddaa> Read the config.py, read the makefile, tweak to taste, start a master, monitor the master log file, start a slave monitor the slave log file
<ddaa> point a browser at localhost:8000/status
<niemeyer> ddaa: I already have the master running, if "a master running" is equivalent to "make start" working.
<cprov> kiko: will test the datetime usage later and see if it helps
<kiko> okay, cool cprov 
<niemeyer> ddaa: I'm looking at colorful boxes.. and clicking all around.
<ddaa> create a productseries with the xcursor details (you can find them in launchpad.net), reload master (there's a "Reload" link)
<ddaa> mh... maybe need to "enable for import" or something in the $series/+sourceadmin
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  remove the shrink-library script, which is now replaced by library-cut-tails.py (patch-2690: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<ddaa> once you get the productseries visible in the status page, click on the job name (product-productseries)
<ddaa> press "force build" button
<ddaa> go to waterfall page
<ddaa> reload from time to time
<ddaa> click on the "log" link in the runJob box
<ddaa> niemeyer: that should keep you going until I come back
<niemeyer> ddaa: I've tried something like this with the already available gnome-evaluation-main..
<ddaa> probably not the best choice for a test import :)
<niemeyer> ddaa: It breaks on arch..
<niemeyer> Or, in bzr..
<ddaa> probably missing arch details, fix that in the +sourceadmin page for the series
<ddaa> but better try with a52dec
<ddaa> evolution is a fat bitch
<ddaa> I have to leave now.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ok, see ya
<eruin> could someone deprecate the "no" set in rosetta?
<eruin> or is there some specific reason to keep it around?
<eruin> no is now divided into the nb and nn sets
<kiko> eruin, I think it's been deprecated, but still appears when translations existed for it already
<eruin> yeah, I've seen some translators (including myself early on) concentrate on that
<eruin> which is pretty much a waste of effort ;>
<kiko> Kinnison, why don't we store uploaders in gina?
<kiko> and where should I store then?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Display the recipient's email address in the list of shipit requests. (patch-2691: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<bradb> kiko: check this out: http://69.70.209.33:8086/products/firefox/+bugs (smarter navigation. disclaimer: i've only prototyped it for products. it *will* do unexpected things distro-side at the moment. :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  remove the shrink-library script, which is now replaced by library-cut-tails.py (patch-2692)
<bradb> i can add counts to that list too, but IBugTarget doesn't yet have an open_bugs method, so I have to fix that first
<bradb> The idea is though that you build your own navigation just by using Malone.
* kiko looks
<kiko> well
<kiko> firefox shouldn't show up, should it?
<kiko> I mean, the current context
<kiko> or should it, hmm
<bradb> i dunno. easy to remove one way or the other.
<bradb> it does say "recently visited" though, which is accurate, IMHO
<kiko> sweet!
<kiko> wow that is awesomely cool as pie
<bradb> :)
<kiko> add it to all templates!
<kiko> :0
<kiko> dude
<kiko> that is perhaps the first really "neat" convenience feature I've seen implemented in malone
<bradb> i got sick of how hard it is to move between contexts, so i built a teleportlet
<kiko> I implemented a few but they were crap near this one
<kiko> sweet!
<kiko> bradb, where do you store that information?
<bradb> glad you like. I've only spent about an hour and a half on it so far, so i'll get it working distro-side tomorrow.
<bradb> kiko: the session
<kiko> bradb, problem is session is nuked quite often isn't it?
<bradb> yeah, it's less than ideal but 1. it does say "Recently visited:" which buys some comprehension, I hope, 2. there's still always the text box and 3. if we can move this into the db, great, please let me do it
<bradb> but i'd have to ask SteveA about that
<kiko> we'd do well to stop throwing away session information
<kiko> I definitely support the feature and think I'd love it
<bradb> indeed. we can do all kinds of cool things with it
<kiko> this is the sort of thing portlets exist for
<kiko> not hanging crap on pages
<bradb> exactly
* kiko looks around to see if anybody heard him
<bradb> I should note that it's possible that it's doing something in the db already that I'm not aware of. Not sure. Either way, I'd have to sort out the finer points with SteveA.
<kiko> how?
<bradb> dunno! I'm still assimilating the session zen. :P
* bradb heads off, later dudes
<mdz> how do I create a new spec in launchpad?
<zyga> carlos: ping
<zyga> anyone :-)
<zyga> someone wants to translate stuff into his language 
<zyga> but that language is very rare and thus not present in rosetta
<zyga> any hints/ideas?
<carlos> zyga, we fixed that problem recently. It will be on production next week
<sivang> zyga: you need carlos :)
<zyga> carlos: ah :)
<zyga> carlos: you did read that email? :)
<carlos> zyga, if we don't have a team, anyone can translate
<carlos> zyga, which email?
<zyga> I've just got my server up and running and had no network since morning
<zyga> carlos: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2005-October/000316.html
<zyga> carlos: do you manage the mailing lists?
<zyga> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<zyga> there is a typo in ubuntu-pl
<moyogo> hey i'm the guy who requested teams for congolese languages (lingala, kikongo, swahili and tshiluba)
<carlos> zyga, it was done yesterday
<zyga> or rather -- iso-8859-2 insead of utf-8
<moyogo> could it be possible to have 1 team instead of 4 ?
<zyga> (in the list description)
<carlos> zyga, no, I'm not the mailman admin
#launchpad 2005-10-25
<zyga> carlos: do you know who is?
<carlos> moyogo, yes it's possible
<carlos> zyga, jdub
<moyogo> carlos: because we aren't that many right now, i'm still waiting for some answers, but even then
<zyga> carlos: thanks
<moyogo> i think it would be better if we could work on all these languages in 1 single team
<zyga> I've **** up my slackware server this morning...
<carlos> moyogo, just create the team and send us the name and we will add it to all those languages
<zyga> and then I had to leave to work :/
<lifeless> morning all
* zyga had a nervous day
<ajmitch> morning lifeless 
* cprov -> Home ... 
<moyogo> carlos: i'm confused, don't i request for a team to be created ?
<carlos> moyogo, you can create the team yourself
<moyogo> carlos: where?
<carlos> moyogo, we need to add it to the language inside Ubuntu
<lifeless> SteveA_: ping
<carlos> moyogo, https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<moyogo> carlos: thanks
<lifeless> doh, sorry about the pqm ui, its up again
<moyogo> i guess the best subscription policy is "moderated"?
<lifeless> ddaa: want to be a bzr guinea pig - for cscvs ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT, r=carlos for newline test]  Tidies up the translatiion form. Rows now always line up with each other, translator notes and suggestions are presented as proper table rows, and Rosetta is now usable in Konqueror and Safari (fixes bug 2194). (patch-2693: mpt@canonical.com)
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm sort of busy with coding launchpad and and teaching niemeyer until UBZ
<lifeless> ddaa: indeed, everybody is busy.
<ddaa> well, i mean I'm getting behind...
<lifeless> ddaa: what I am suggesting is that I convert cscvs in rf to bzr.
<lifeless> ddaa: you are clueful enough to tell me about any rocky patches without being blocked
<ddaa> I'd rather not, it would be annoying for rollouts...
<lifeless> it would mean a lot to me.
<ddaa> I'd love to use bzr more, but I'll have to use baz anyway with cscvs for production rollouts.
<lifeless> ddaa: I dont understand. This is the final conversion of branches.
<lifeless> pqm's 'dists' tree is already converted.
<ddaa> Is a bzr on every production system that runs cscvs?
<lifeless> ddaa: the dependencies should be by now.
<lifeless> ddaa: but we're back into deep dogfood mode, so I fully expect that you and stub and Kinnison will be running bzr from source for a while.
<ddaa> That's what I'm doing.
<ddaa> The BranchDataStorage work I'm doing with niemeyer is on a throw-away import branch.
<lifeless> yes
<ddaa> But I'd prefer not adding hair to production importd, especially for some code that if I have to change in the next week, that would be in a big hurry.
<ddaa> * next weeks
<lifeless> ddaa: I plan to finish converting all branches by my monday night
<ddaa> ...
<lifeless> ddaa: so you have a choice, be an early adopter and help me get anything missing you need, or dont, and tell me when you notice problems later.
<ddaa> Well, I guess the issues I have with the conversion logic do not apply for company code.
<lifeless> you and stub are key participants in this, in ensuring you are still able to rollout production updates properly
<ddaa> I'm already an early adopter. I'm using bzr for daily development.
<lifeless> good
<lifeless> but not with pqm, nor all the trees converted.
<ddaa> I just want to avoid breaking importd now, while I'm totally focusing on something else.
<ddaa> Say
<ddaa> I'll do the switch before rolling out BranchDataStorage
<ddaa> But if something needs fixing now, I want to be done with it as quickly as possible and go back BDS.
<lifeless> ddaa: I know, and that why its important to me that we test this stuff as soon as possible, rather than later
<ddaa> If have any say, I'd rather test it later.
<lifeless> how much later ?
<ddaa> Not before UBZ I'm afraid.
<lifeless> well, then I'm pretty sure you do not have a choice.
<ddaa> lifeless: this stuff I'm working is what we started in London...
<lifeless> yes
<ddaa> It's LATE!
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> so is converting to bzr.
<ddaa> You know, like one year late.
<lifeless> yes.
<ddaa> Looks like you're not giving me a choice anyway.
<lifeless> ddaa: noone in the lp team is getting a choice.
<ddaa> Okay. Drop me a mail with what I need to know.
<lifeless> if it doesn't work at any step along the way, *then* we'll stop and address issues.
<lifeless> ddaa: shorthand is - baz-import on chinstrap using /home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration, then rsync that down to your machine and drop it in instead of your current branch.
<ddaa> lifeless: email please
<lifeless> ddaa: ok.
<lifeless> -> lp list
<ddaa> ok
<lifeless> I have some things to do today before converting more branches. But tomorrow morning when you getup, cscvs will be in bzr.
<ddaa> Anyway, you should be aware that I will probably not have to rollout importd code before UBZ anyway, so that's not making me a very useful ginea pig.
<lifeless> stub will be testing too
<Ron_o> I'm looking for the free ubuntu cd, and I gave launchpad my email addy so I can do so and I never got an email from the site. What gives? OR will it take some more time?
<lifeless> Ron_o: you went to shipit.ubuntu.com ?
<kiko> Ron_o, it should arrive shortly -- how long ago was it sent out?
<kiko> we had some problem with emails delaying yesterday, but..
<Ron_o> about 5 minutes ago.
<Ron_o> I was thinking it's automated. :->>
<lifeless> Ron_o: it is
<lifeless> Ron_o: there was a backlog
<Ron_o> we really expect a lot, don't we? lol.
<Ron_o> OK.
<Ron_o> must be a *huge* backlog.
<Ron_o> I'm guessing that my CD will come some time from now.
<Ron_o> I actually have the ISO, but my CD-R just went on the blink.
<Ron_o> man, I'm really pissed.
<Ron_o> talk about irony.. hehe.
<kiko> CD-Rs are kinda flaky
<kiko> Ron_o, it's odd. so you requested a new account and are still waiting for the account confirmation email?
<Ron_o> Yes..
<kiko> did you by any chance get your email address wrong?
<kiko> I know it sounds silly but..
<Ron_o> I typed it in twice.
<kiko> what's your email address?
<Ron_o> I really don't give that out on open channels.
<Ron_o> I tried to private message you but I'm unregistered.
<Ron_o> I'm just worried about bots...
<Ron_o> I get like no spam. :->
<kiko> Ron_o, mail it to kiko@async.com.br
<lifeless> sabdfl: so you know, 'dists' is now in bzr.
<Ron_o> i just sent: subject line: "Here's my email"
<Belutz> why sometimes i get this message when accessing launchpad RequestExpired 
<Belutz> A server error occurred. ?
<kiko> Belutz, because our server is busted
<Belutz> kiko, i see
<kiko> (and we are working on making it cope with the traffic :)
<Belutz> :)
<kiko> Ron_o, hasn't arrived yet.
<Ron_o> let me send again.
<Ron_o> I just sent again, to here: kiko@async.com.br
<Ron_o> maybe it's yahoo, then.
<kiko> Ron_o, nothing.
<Ron_o> wow..
<Ron_o> I don't know what's going on.
<Ron_o> I got it.
<Ron_o> it must be yahoo.
<Ron_o> it's a free account, or maybe they are virus checking or something.
<kiko> aha.
<Ron_o> kiko, I got lauchpad, just to make sure you know.
<Ron_o> thanks.
<kiko> Ron_o, sorry?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  make spec URLs nullable (patch-2694: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<AciD> oi
<lifeless> garh
<lifeless> me -> food
<kiko> fala AciD 
<kiko> hey Seveas 
<Ron_o> I'm signing up to get my free cds.
<kiko> I think Ubugtu doesn't recognize bug numbers followed by colons
<kiko> Ron_o, okay so far.
<Ron_o> Does the PC CD come with the Live CD?
<Seveas> g'night all :)
<Nafallo> Ron_o: yes
<kiko> Ron_o, yes, it does
<Nafallo> everything is install+live :-)
<Ron_o> thanks..
<Ron_o> it's all done.
<kiko> Ron_o, so it worked?
<Ron_o> Now, I must wait the few weeks.
<Ron_o> yah, it worked.
<Ron_o> I hope in Ubuntu my CD-R will work.
<kiko> email is going out very slowly from this box
<kiko> no clue why.
<Ron_o> we'll see.
* Kinnison returns
<Kinnison> kiko: still wondering about uploaders?
<kiko> Kinnison, yes, because I don't know where to put them
<kiko> there's maintainership 
<kiko> but it's not attached to releases
<kiko> it just states the status quo
<Kinnison> I'm not sure what you're trying to store and replicate
<kiko> Kinnison, it's very simple. There's an Uploaders: line in some Sources.gz stanzas. What do I do with it?
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> Currently we don't have anything in sourcepackagerelease for it
<kiko> right.
<Kinnison> if we later want to support it we'll just add it as a column and extract the info from the dsc we store in the dsc column
<kiko> Kinnison, hmmm. okay, so it's in the DSC?
* kiko hadn't noticed that
<Kinnison> dmake_4.3-2.dsc:Uploaders: Chris Halls <halls@debian.org>, Rene Engelhard <rene@debian.org>
<Kinnison> docbook-utils_0.6.14-1.dsc:Uploaders: Ardo van Rangelrooij <ardo@debian.org>
<Kinnison> dput_0.9.2.19ubuntu3.dsc:Uploaders: Christian Kurz <shorty@debian.org>, Steve Kowalik <stevenk@debian.org>
<Kinnison> there's some examples from my uploader test set
<Kinnison> dbus_0.36.2-0ubuntu7.dsc:Uploaders: Daniel Stone <daniels@debian.org>, Daniel Silverstone <dsilvers@debian.org>, Sjoerd Simons <sjoerd@debian.org>
<Kinnison> one including me :-)
<kiko> cool
<kiko> Kinnison, does this mean file a bug and move ahead?
<kiko> anyway, gone
<Kinnison> yes it does
* Kinnison goes to bed too
<Kinnison> ciao
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix some broken links to /+editgpgkeys and also improve some wordings. (patch-2695: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<kiko-zzz> rock on salgado
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix some broken links to /+editgpgkeys and also improve some wordings. (patch-2696)
<lifeless> stu1: stub ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: rs=mdz Fix specification permissions to allow editing by target owners as well as spec owners and launchpad admins (patch-2697: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko-zzz> thank god
<kiko-zzz> stu1, that's the one to cherry-pick
<mdz> what's rs=?
<lifeless> rubber stamp
<lifeless> 'hey that sounds fine, ok by me without looking at it'
<mdz> meaning it's my fault? ;-)
<mdz> ok, that's about accurate
<lifeless> meaning our pqm policy *OBVIOUSLY* needs a list of who the reviewers are, not just the pattern match.
<mdz> so long as I can rubber stamp things that are high priority for Ubuntu ;-)
<kiko-zzz> that's the reason why I put rs=mdz
<kiko-zzz> I thought it was most appropriate
<mdz> I agree
<lifeless> mmm, I always understood that r*= was about *review*, not about *who for*.
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, rs= is not about review, it's about approval
<lifeless> and its entirely important to get it in there fast for ubuntu.
<kiko-zzz> r= is about approval though :)
<kiko-zzz> err
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: rs= is about 'rubber stamped review'
<kiko-zzz> no
<kiko-zzz> it's rubber-stamped checkin
<kiko-zzz> there was no review
<lifeless> I know
<kiko-zzz> mdz doesn't even know what a security proxy is
<kiko-zzz> :)
<lifeless> why not [Trivial]  then ?
<kiko-zzz> hopefully he will be able to remain ignorant of it 
<kiko-zzz> to indicate I had a valid motivation to land something non-trivial
<mdz> kiko said "I am going to fix that bug for you" and I thoroughly approved
<kiko-zzz> anyway
<lifeless> mdz: ack.
<kiko-zzz> I'm doing 5 typos a second
<kiko-zzz> which means
<kiko-zzz> ZZZ time
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: go to bed, more rf in bzr tomorrow.
<mdz> kiko-zzz: good night and thanks
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: dream of rsync
<kiko-zzz> enjoy the winter of my absence
<mdz> kiko-zzz: I owe you one ubuntu bugfix
<mdz> (if at some point in the future a bug should be discovered in ubuntu)
<lifeless> gosh, such a thing :0
<spiv> lifeless: 25828 andrew    25   0  463m 408m 2388 R 99.8 11.3  86:06.90 python
<spiv> lifeless: that importer is pretty resource hungry :)
<stub> lifeless: stub
<lifeless> stub: so, please read the bottom of RocketFuelSetup
<lifeless> stub: and PQM Setup
<lifeless> and basically check you can still commit configs
<stub> Setting up bzr (0.1.1+20051020-0) ...
<stub> Compiling /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/selftest/testplugins.py ...
<stub> Sorry: IndentationError: ('unindent does not match any outer indentation level', ('/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/selftest/testplugins.py', 70, 20, ' PLUGIN_TEXT = """\\\n'))
<stub> Which causes the install to return an error code
<stub> signatures are still borked too (just 0 bytes files)
<ajmitch> jbailey probably hasn't signed his archive
<lifeless> stub: garh. ok, lets go with integration : http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/baz2.0/integration
<lifeless> you can pull that with bzr from breezy
<stub> I can?
<lifeless> yes, choose bzr 0.1.1 from synaptic
<stub> Huh. Looks like the daily did install, despite update manager telling me it screwed up
<stub> (this all goes rather slowly with a baz merge in the background)
<ajmitch> no doubt it'll be half-installed & the postinst will run again next time you touch dpkg
<stub> 12:30:53~/src $ bzr --version
<stub> bzr (bazaar-ng) 0.6pre
<stub> Copyright 2005 Canonical Development Ltd.
<stub> http://bazaar-ng.org/
<fabbione> lifeless: is cm-0.2 in the incoming queue or does it need NEW love?
<ajmitch> good enough to use, anyway :)
<lifeless> fabbione: incoming
<fabbione> lifeless: ok thanks
<lifeless> fabbione: no NEW love needed
<fabbione> you mean 0.1p123 ?
<lifeless> 0.2-1 it should be
<lifeless> does the changelog say 'new upstream', and 'adds python' ?
<fabbione> lifeless: dunno.. it's 0.1p123 in incoming
<lifeless> garh. I'll slap him I will
<fabbione> lifeless: also.. python2.4-cjkcodecs aren't in breezy...
<fabbione> only python-2.3
<fabbione> is that still a requirement or can it be skipped?
<lifeless> it should not depend on cjkcodecs for 2.4, they are rolled into python core
<fabbione> than you want to update the wiki :)
<lifeless> fabbione: ah.
<fabbione> and as stub said.. bzr is borked :)
<fabbione>  config-manager (0.1p123-1) unstable; urgency=low
<fabbione>  .
<fabbione>    * Many new upstream releases
<fabbione>    * Incorporate new python version of config manager
<fabbione> lifeless: i assume that should be good enough
<lifeless> fabbione: sure
<fabbione> lifeless: is there any specific reason why we need to sign the pqm key?
<stub> lifeless: I don't understand that last section of RocketfuelSetup. It starts with 'Run 'baz inventory -t' to find the nested tree roots. Do a clean checkout of the converted to bzr tree, and move the trees you gather before into the right place', but fail to mention where 'the converted to bzr tree' is or an example of how to 'do a clean checkout' of it.
<stub> Also '/home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr baz-import $ARCHIVENAME $ARCHIVENAME' looks like a typo, or rather risky if we are overwriting the existing archive since there is no mention of backups
<spiv> stub: Turns out it does something ok, but it certainly looks scary :)
<fabbione> No ID or fingerprint found in the allowed list for this checksum.
<fabbione> ********************************
<fabbione> INVALID SIGNATURE ON REVISION!
<fabbione>   archive: rocketfuel@canonical.com
<fabbione>   revision dists--devel--0--patch-121
<fabbione>   checksum file: ancestry.gz.checksum
<fabbione> ********************************
<fabbione> kthxbye
<fabbione> that's doing the baz checkout
<lifeless> fabbione: you did not import the allcommitters I think
<lifeless> fabbione: or you have set a strict policy in your baz
<fabbione> lifeless: i am following the wiki step by step
<lifeless> stub: ok
<lifeless> fabbione: hmm
<lifeless> fabbione: cat ~/.arch-params/archives/defaults please
<fabbione> cat .arch-params/archives/defaults | grep -v ^#
<fabbione> [Signing] 
<fabbione> gpg_command=gpg --default-key 63549F8E
<sivang> Morning all
<sivang> hey fabbione 
<fabbione> hi sivang 
<lifeless> fabbione: cat ~/.arch-params/archives/rocketfuel@canonical.com
<lifeless> fabbione: what wiki page? you should not be dealing with dists in rocketfuel now anyway, unless you made a local dists branch
<fabbione> cat .arch-params/archives/rocketfuel@canonical.com | grep -v ^#
<fabbione> allowed_ids=pqm@canonical.com
<fabbione> when_unsigned=error
<fabbione> url=sftp://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel@canonical.com
<fabbione> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<fabbione> lifeless: ^^
<lifeless> fabbione: what part of the page are you at?
<fabbione> Grabbing the code
<fabbione> baz get rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0 launchpad
<fabbione> i did all the above, step by step
<lifeless> fabbione: ok, let me update that
<lifeless> spiv: cjkcodecs are in python2.4 core right ?
<spiv> lifeless: iirc, yes.
<stub> sshchinstrapmkdir-p/home/warthogs/archives/$yourusercode/launchpad -> does $yourusercode mean 'stub' or 'stuart.bishop@canonical.com' ?
<lifeless> stub: up to you
<lifeless> stub: I use robertc
<stub> it will fail if I use the latter since it already exists ;)
<lifeless> fabbione: updated
<spiv> lifeless: google says yes :)
* fabbione tests
<fabbione> lifeless: so you use bzr to do the first branching and later baz?
<lifeless> fabbione: for now, yes
<fabbione> ok
<stub> The rsync commands should be documented. rsync has dozens of options and I haven't the foggiest what ones bzr cares about.
<fabbione> lifeless: 
<fabbione> baz branch rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 $myarchive/launchpad--devel--0
<fabbione> ********************************
<fabbione> INVALID SIGNATURE ON REVISION!
<fabbione>   archive: rocketfuel@canonical.com
<fabbione>   revision launchpad--devel--0--patch-2697
<fabbione>   checksum file: checksum
<fabbione> ********************************
<lifeless> fabbione: you have not got the rocketfuel key 
<lifeless> gpg --list-keys | grep pwm
<lifeless> *pqm*
<fabbione> gpg --list-keys | grep pqm
<fabbione> uid                  Patch Queue Manager (Canonical.com arch-pqm) <pqm@canonical.com>
<fabbione> yes i do
<fabbione> lifeless: again. i am really following the setup step by step
<lifeless> fabbione: I believe you
<lifeless> fabbione: but common errors first :)
<lifeless> fabbione: I'm in the middle of a alate lunch, I'll be back in 20
<fabbione> ok
<stub> lifeless: pqm is rather stuck. Anything I need to know about the new setup before I kill it?
<stub> Hmm... pqm isn't doing anything useful at all, but there are three items in the queue
<lifeless> stub: let me see
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> its the production config
<lifeless> you need to update it to the new format, see development for an example
<stub> ok.
<fabbione> lifeless: i think i found the problem, but the solution sucks to death
<fabbione> basically my set of private keys is big enough to require a --check-trustdb on each operation
<fabbione> so by default i disable it and run it manually once in a while
<fabbione> baz doesn't like that status, interacting with gpg
<fabbione> and it errors out
<lifeless> ok, so just do one db check
<lifeless> and it will fix it
<fabbione> yes i did.. that's how i figured
<fabbione> i did the check after signing the key
<fabbione> see the error
<fabbione> got the checksum file from chinstrap
<fabbione> tryed to verify it again
<fabbione> see the extra lines from gpg
<fabbione> rerun the check
<fabbione> make the lines disappear for one operation
<fabbione> recheck.. baz branch
<fabbione> lifeless: i think you also want to finetune the cacherev on pqm
<fabbione> there have been more than 120 commits from the last cacherev
<SteveA_> stub: can you cherrypick my steve.alexander@canonical.com/launchpad--trivial--1 branch into production?
<lifeless> ok, back
<lifeless> fabbione: nah, we're switching very very soon
<SteveA_> this adds a robots.txt to shipit, fixes a bunch of broken pages and various other good stuff
<fabbione> lifeless: ok...
<lifeless> spiv: how are you going with sqlobject ?
<stub> SteveA: ok
<stub> SteveA: Make sure you land it in rocketfuel too
<SteveA_> stub: i think it is already there
<SteveA_> although, staging doesn't have that robots.txt either
<stub> lifeless: I can't see what has changed in configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development
<stub> robots.txt not being there isn't important. 
<stub> staging has a static one added by elmo (because we don't want it indexed)
<lifeless> stub: 
<lifeless> === modified file 'configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development'
<lifeless> --- configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development
<lifeless> +++ configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development
<lifeless> @@ -1,18 +1,16 @@
<lifeless>  # If you update this file, you probably want to update 'staging' too
<lifeless>  #
<lifeless> -./launchpad    rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<lifeless> -./launchpad/lib/sourcerer      rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0
<lifeless> -./launchpad/lib/hct            rocketfuel@canonical.com/hct--devel--1
<lifeless> -./launchpad/lib/psycopgda      rocketfuel@canonical.com/psycopgda--test--3.0
<lifeless> ....
<lifeless> +./launchpad    arch://rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<lifeless> +./launchpad/lib/sourcerer      arch://rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0
<lifeless> +./launchpad/lib/hct            arch://rocketfuel@canonical.com/hct--devel--1
<lifeless> +./launchpad/lib/psycopgda      arch://rocketfuel@canonical.com/psycopgda--test--3.0
<lifeless> stub: its in bzr now too.
<lifeless> stub: as per rocketfuel setup
<stub> Oh.
<stub> SteveA: I can't cherry pick until later sorry
<lifeless> stub: I have updated the conversion doco at the bottom of the page
<lifeless> stub: rsync examples are now present
<SteveA_> stub: hmmm... not landed in RF yet.  i'll get it in there today.
<stub> Whats with this 'ubuntu' directory in the docs? Should be 'canonical' ;)
<SteveA_> stub: robots.txt wasn't the only change.  the cherrypick fixes many of the top ten errors we're seeing
<stub> yup
<SteveA_> just, robots.txt is the way i can easily see if it was applied
<lifeless> stub: where are you at with bzr, can I help
<slomo> does someone know why i get "RequestExpired. A server error occurred. " when trying to load https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+assignedbugs ?
<slomo> everything else works
<stub> Just trying to work out how the new stuff works so I can work out how to keep it organized
<lifeless> stub: ok
<lifeless> stub: so lets talk it out
<lifeless> stub: the conversion mimics the structure that baz had
<stub> 13:37:14~/launchpad/launchpad $ baz merge rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<stub> * auto-adding rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2697 to greedy revision library /home/stub/.arch-revlib
<stub> * Scanning for full-tree revision .. done.
<stub> * from revision library (linking): rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2696
<stub> * Applying 1 revision . done.
<stub> * Searching for best merge point .....
<stub> ***********************************
<stub>   CHECKSUM FILE(S) DISAGREE WITH
<lifeless> one thing you can do is keep that structure, and work in esentially a copy of the branch all the time.
<stub>   DIRECTORY LISTING ABOUT WHAT
<stub>   FILES SHOULD BE PRESENT IN
<stub>   REVISION DIR OF ARCHIVE
<stub>   archive: robert.collins@canonical.com
<stub>   revision: launchpad--devel--0--patch-139
<stub>   url: sftp://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/home/warthogs/archives/robert.collins@canonical.com
<stub> ***********************************
<lifeless> stub: thats a bit of a bugger. let me see
<lifeless> looks good here
<fabbione> stub: try to do a gpg --check-trustdb and issue the command again? ;)
<lifeless> fabbione: different error
<lifeless> stub: I've confirmed its good here.
<stub> What should I nuke then?
<lifeless> stub: nothing ?
<lifeless> stub: have you merged sideways with people ? if not, do merge --star-merge 
<stub> I don't think there is anything sideways on this branch (but it goes back a month...)
<lifeless> then do that
<stub> meanwhile in my other window.... "bzr branch sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/dists/devel production" just seems to be sitting there having given me no feedback
<lifeless> thats good
<lifeless> sftp without async -> slow.
<lifeless> and while the envelope is different, bzr is still slow there.
<stub> ooh... its going now
<Keybuk> lifeless: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=405513&rl=1
<zyga> gaaa
<zyga> jbailey: ping
<zyga> there is a indentation error in todays bzr packages
<zyga> Compiling /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/selftest/testplugins.py ...
<zyga> Sorry: IndentationError: ('unindent does not match any outer indentation level',  ('/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/selftest/testplugins.py', 70, 20, ' P LUGIN_TEXT = """\\\n'))
<stub> Grrr... bzr by default is using gpg instead of gnome-gpg. And then I Ctrl-C and my terminal goes into that fucked up 'lets not do carriage returns' mode
<lifeless> stub: edit ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<lifeless> its on the rocketfuel page
<stub> No it aint. Only for baz, not bzr
<lifeless> Bazaar-NG setup
<lifeless> Set your user id and enable signing.
<lifeless> mkdir ~/.bazaar
<lifeless> echo '[DEFAULT] 
<lifeless> email=Firstname Lastname <firstname.lastname@canonical.com>
<lifeless> check_signatures=require
<lifeless> ' > ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<lifeless> say its not so
<lifeless> stub: ^^
<Keybuk> lifeless: that doesn't say how to use gnome-gpg
<lifeless> Keybuk: oh, oops :)
<lifeless> gpg_signing_command=gnome-gpg
<Keybuk> and the bottom bit on that page is gibberish too
<Keybuk> and it tells you how to get bzr set up, and cm, but never to use either of them
<lifeless> Keybuk: cm is used higher up the page
<lifeless> Keybuk: and so is bzr
<Keybuk> it wasn't in the page I read last night
<lifeless> gibberish does not help me improve it
<Keybuk> ahh, no, you've improved it a lot since last night
<lifeless> I do not write well at 2am
<Keybuk> no, who does?
<Keybuk> should we convert all the branches to bzr now then?
<BjornT> slomo: it's a known bug (bug 3310). i'll try to get it fixed today.
<lifeless> Keybuk: well, I am converting branches one at a time
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3310: The assigned bugs page triggers RequestExpired Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3310
<lifeless> Keybuk: if you have a branch you'd like to convert and test it merges with me, I'm happy to do that
<lifeless> would love to in fact
<lifeless> I am waiting for spiv at the moment :0
<lifeless> oh, I should put bzr in the config.
* lifeless does that
<lifeless> hmm. it will need paramiko too
<BjornT> slomo: in the meantime you can go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=Advanced and enter motu in the Assignee field (bottom of the page)
<slomo> BjornT: thanks :)
<spiv> lifeless: Sorry, been doing other things.  I'm kinda lacking any real use for a converted branch atm; the stuff I'm hacking on atm is in launchpad branches.
<lifeless> spiv: launchpad converts last of all
<spiv> Right.
<lifeless> spiv: I want to ensure everything is good first.
<lifeless> spiv: so you will be accelerating launchpad in bzr by converting the projects you 'own' - sqlos and sqlobject
<spiv> But I don't have any active sqlobject or sqlos branches in my archive.
<lifeless> its up to you, I can just switch them and say 'tra la la'
<spiv> As far as I can anticipate, further work I'll do on those will start by branching from rocketfuel :)
<spiv> So converting my branches in my archive isn't much use to me for testing that.
<lifeless> its not about 'work', its about verifying the process
<lifeless> I need victims^Wearly adopters
<Keybuk> lifeless: one of my keys is missing from allcommitters.gpg
<Keybuk> C978C8AE
<zyga> Keybuk: hi
<lifeless> Keybuk: perhaps, but not one you have committed to rocketfuel with.
<lifeless> Keybuk: I can guarantee this ;)
<Keybuk> I've committed to my branches with this
<zyga> Keybuk: did you do that fanboy applet? :)
<lifeless> Keybuk: noone else should depend on it though
<Keybuk> zyga: yeah
<lifeless> Keybuk: you should naturally import it for yourself.
<Keybuk> lifeless: ok, so it's not going to halt the conversion process?
<zyga> Keybuk: I was wondering about one thing though... the sysfs path is different here
<Keybuk> oh, right, I need to add it to my keyring
<Keybuk> zyga: sysfs? procfs! :p
<lifeless> Keybuk: it should not for other people. but we'll see
<zyga> right!
<zyga> I've got /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<zyga> I've also added i18n as usual :)
<zyga> I'd send you a patch but there seems to be no public svn repo 
<zyga> Keybuk: how about a bzr repo? :)
<lifeless> zyga: uhm ECHANNEL - thats ubuntu-devel, and the bzr report was #bzr please.
<zyga> lifeless: k, sorry
<lifeless> np
<Kinnison> stub: My merge failed because of a bizarre error:
<Kinnison> stub: OperationalError: FATAL:  IDENT authentication failed for user "uploader"
<Kinnison> stub: ; used connection string 'dbname=launchpad_ftest user=uploader'
<Keybuk> lifeless: ok, it's whirring on my 2004 archive currently
<Kinnison> stub: shouldn't the presence of the uploader user in security.cfg cover that?
<stub> Kinnison: I also need to setup access on chinstrap when a new user is created sorry
<Kinnison> stub: pants
<lifeless> Kinnison: you gotta tell us these things
<Kinnison> lifeless: I thought that was the whole point of security.cfg
<Kinnison> stub: Okay, can you please add 'uploader' and 'queued' as users on chinstrap?
<lifeless> Kinnison: no, thats the policy template, not the entire shebang.
<Kinnison> the latter has no security.cfg yet, but will soon enough
<Kinnison> then I'll resubmit my merge before I wibble off to take the mother-out-law to the station
<stub> Ideally there would be a wildcard entry on chinstrap but I haven't figured that out without opening up too much
<stub> submit it now
<Kinnison> ta
* Kinnison looks at the queue
<Kinnison> got a few hours wait :-(
* Kinnison -> train station, bbl
<lifeless> woo
<lifeless> final launchpad import underway
<lifeless> I'm so excited
<ajmitch> final?
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> I've done a number of demo imports
<lifeless> this is live baby, live.
<ajmitch> importing into bzr then?
<ajmitch> impressive, it's come a long way quite quickly
* sivang hurrays
<sivang> lifeless: so now upstream package sources are automatically imported into bzr, are are you talking about automatically importing baz archives?
<sivang> s/aree/or/
<lifeless> sivang: exsqueeze me ?
<lifeless> sivang: this is converting the rocketfuel launchpad source code from baz to bzr
<sivang> eh :)
<lifeless> its one step along the way to sanity
<sivang> lifeless: yes, so SteveA_ told me
<sivang> lifeless: I was confusing between that and Kinnison's work and the auto build system.
<sivang> lifeless: sorry
<lifeless> np
<sivang> lifeless: so, now working with launchpad code will be less slow and less memory consuming? 
<lifeless> sivang: it will be differently slow
<lifeless> less memory consuming yes
<sivang> cool
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  LaunchpadBrowserNotifications (patch-2698: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
* ajmitch thinks he'll use zope 3 to develop some of the MOTU ideas :)
<stub> lifeless: So I'm going to convert my dists--devel--0 branch from baz to bzr. Near the top of RocketFuelSetup it tells me to create the directory. But that seems odd since the conversion tools will be doing that (?)
<lifeless> stub: so I'm not sure how to separate out the 'new user instructions' from the 'conversion details'
<lifeless> stub: at the top it tells you how to make a new branch, yes ?
<stub> There are way too many target audiences mushed into this single document - new developers setting up for the first time, existing developers switching. Seperate documents would probably have been easier for all concerned in hindsight.
<lifeless> stub: yes
<lifeless> stub: lets do that tomorrow or something
<stub> 'For each branch you will be committing to do this'
<lifeless> ok, this line: ssh chinstrap mkdir -p /home/warthogs/archives/$yourusercode/launchpad
<lifeless> that is because new user will not have converted
<lifeless> and the *parent dir* of the branch must exist
<lifeless> i.e. to push into .../launchpad/devel
<stub> Is that rsync line right? We are excluding .py files?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> there are lots of them
<lifeless> and its wasteful as we are downloading the branch
<carlos> morning
<carlos> I cannot believe it... It's near a week that I'm not able to merge a branch into rocketfuel because every time, I get a conflict with the sampledata
<zyga> morning carlos 
<sivang> ajmitch: in what way? 
<lifeless> stub: once you have the branch you can revert you see, to get a full tree on disk.
<stub> lifeless: Are you channelling yoda again?
<lifeless> stub: channeling needed not is
<ajmitch> sivang: in that I've got things to write, and I don't feel like using straight mod_python for now
<sivang> ajmitch: mod_python embedded just like mod_php ?
<ajmitch> similar
<ajmitch> it gives me an excuse to do more with zope
<sivang> hehe :)
<stub>  $ /home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr baz-import stuart.bishop@canonical.com stuart.bishop@canonical.com
<stub> importing stuart.bishop@canonical.com/banzai--devel--1 into /home/warthogs/archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/banzai/1/devel
<stub> [                                                     ]  revisions  0/17 -:--:--unable to access ancestor scott@canonical.com--2004/banzai--devel--0.2--patch-3, making into a merge.
<stub> [============================================         ]  revisions 14/17 0:00:04
<stub> That a problem?
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> well there is a bug that the output is screwed up
<lifeless> but thats it
<stub> also nable to access ancestor robert.collins@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0--base-0
<lifeless> it says 'you branched from scott, but hes not available'
<stub> ok
<stub> And in my other window... bzr-submit-merge "Convert production config to new format"
<stub> Please push your branch first
<stub> ok. found that.
<fabbione> i guess there is no way to register new specs right now, is it?
<stub> 15:14:12~/production $ bzr push chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/stub/dists/devel
<stub> bzr: ERROR: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'controlfilename'
<stub>   command: '/usr/bin/bzr' 'push' 'chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/stub/dists/devel'
<stub>   pwd: /home/stub/production
<stub>   at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/plugins/bzrtools/bzrtools.py line 103, in get_push_data()
<stub>   see ~/.bzr.log for debug information
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addspec
<fabbione> RequestExpired
<fabbione> A server error occurred.
<fabbione> and it took me 10 seconds beween "Create new specs" -> fill the form -> click add
<fabbione> at what speed are we supposed to do that? ;)
<stub> fabbione: Try again. Something else must have been locking resources in the database. It is working for me.
<fabbione> bah...
<fabbione> stub: ok.. now one step and error further
<fabbione> Name (required)
<fabbione> myinput: UbuntuCluster
<fabbione>   Constraint not satisfied  
<fabbione> May contain letters, numbers, and dashes only. Examples: mozilla-type-ahead-find, postgres-smart-serial.
<fabbione> so what's wrong with it?
<fabbione> uppercase?
<fabbione> seems so
<stub> Yup. Uppercase. That should be mentioned.
<stub> Boom!
<stub> importing stuart.bishop@canonical.com/cookiecrumbler--canonical--1.2 into /home/warthogs/archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/cookiecrumbler/1.2/canonical
<stub> Cleaning up
<stub> bzr: ERROR: conflict when applying pybaz.Revision('stuart.bishop@canonical.com/cookiecrumbler--release--1.2--patch-1') to /home/warthogs/archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/cookiecrumbler/1.2/baz2bzr-quGBIl/rd
<stub>   command: '/home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr' 'baz-import' 'stuart.bishop@canonical.com' 'stuart.bishop@canonical.com'
<stub>   pwd: /home/warthogs/archives
<stub>   at /home/pqm/source/pybaz/pybaz/_builtin.py line 2078, in apply()
<stub>   see ~/.bzr.log for debug information
<stub> stub@chinstrap /home/warthogs/archives $
<stub> lifeless: ^^^ (and there was another one above from bzr push if you were not watching)
<ajmitch> morning sabdfl 
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec 404 ???
<fabbione> nevermind
<sabdfl> moin moin
<lifeless> stub: was not
<lifeless> stub: fun
<carlos> lifeless, mpool latest bzr snapshot package is broken
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> it is
* SteveA points bzr developers at pylint
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> SteveA: uhm
<lifeless> SteveA: this is jbailey packaging magically, not bzr developer ussers
<SteveA> if pylint were run on checkins it would probably avoid indentation issues
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/installer-volume-management/+setdistrorelease is missing "ubuntu dapper" as option
<fabbione> well +setdistrorelease in general is missing dapper
<lifeless> SteveA: so would the test suite
<lifeless> SteveA: so 'dists' is in bzr now
<lifeless> SteveA: and am about to convert something else over
<SteveA> cool
<lifeless> just determing what that should be
<SteveA> oh, so jbailey doesn't run the tests before packaging?
<lifeless> apparently :0
<lifeless> we are likely to set up a PQM post UBZ
<SteveA> jbailey: can you add something that runs the tests before doing a bzr package?
* SteveA notes it is probably a bit early for montreal
<Keybuk> lifeless: how does it define "available", out of interest?
<lifeless> Keybuk: carefully.
<Keybuk> does it look around the filesystem for another conversion?
<lifeless> Keybuk: sorry, seriously, how does which what where when to whom ?
<Keybuk> well, I've converted my baz branches to bzr
<Keybuk> how did it know where to find the rocketfuel branches?
<lifeless> baz
<Keybuk> or does it just stuff a ghost revision in with the right id?
<lifeless> it just converts all the history that is available
<fabbione> lifeless: another error in the procedure...
<fabbione> lifeless: 
<fabbione> cm.py build configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development
<lifeless> parallel branch revisions become ghosts
<Keybuk> right, but how does it know to link it up to the bzr conversion of the baz branch?
<fabbione> ImportError: No module named pybaz
<Keybuk> ok, so if I import A and B
<fabbione> lifeless: what provides pybaz?
<Keybuk> where B is a continuation of A
<Keybuk> that isn't actually done properly?
<Keybuk> because it won't find A
<Kinnison> SteveA: if you were going to review the buildd zcml refactor then hold off on it for a bit
<lifeless> fabbione: scotts pybaz packages. Keybuk can you _please_ upload those to the distro!
<Keybuk> lifeless: no
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'm mailing cprov with a bunch of comments I want dealt with before it goes for full review
<lifeless> Keybuk: :[
<lifeless> Keybuk: why not ?
<Keybuk> we don't have a distro to upload to!
<fabbione> lifeless: we can't upload.. dapper is not there yet
* Keybuk looks at Kinnison meaningfully
<fabbione> Keybuk: where i can grab pybaz?
<SteveA> Kinnison: is this cprov's branch that is in the pending revue page?
<lifeless> Keybuk: why not to debian & then dapper when its ready ?
<Keybuk> fabbione: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/pybaz/ ./
<fabbione> Keybuk: thanks
<lifeless> fabbione: can you please update the wiki page with that ?
<Keybuk> lifeless: we've had this discussion ... I don't want to maintain any more packages in Debian
<lifeless> Keybuk: no we haven't, but ok.
<Keybuk> which is why people like fabbione and jbailey package software I've written :p
<Keybuk> lifeless: yeah, we did; is why I uploaded baz in bob2's name
<Kinnison> SteveA: no, buildd scoring still needs doing
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> Keybuk: ok, so conversions. you did register rocketfuel as per the doco right ?
<Keybuk> lifeless: right
<SteveA> bug 2570
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<lifeless> Keybuk: in which case its followed continuations back
<fabbione> lifeless: i will try
<Keybuk> lifeless: but A is in my --2004 archive, and B is in my --2005 archive
<Keybuk> oh, does it just import the entire history, and hope that it does exactly the same as what the last import did
<lifeless> Keybuk: it follows the ancestry. 
<Keybuk> rather than go "aha! I've imported that already" ?
<lifeless> yes
<Keybuk> right, I understand now
<lifeless> its designed to generate identical imports
<lifeless> because people may not have other folks archives.
<Keybuk> right
<lifeless> the one 'spethial bit' is when the ancestor is not available.
<Keybuk> so that's why the import of hct actually worked
<lifeless> then it lies and cheats.
<Keybuk> even though bob2's archives are long gone
<lifeless> it tells bzr that its a new branch *with a ghost merge of the real parent*
<lifeless> so you get a revision history that starts where you have data
<lifeless> but the first revision will have the same parents as if you had imported with that ancestory being available.
<Keybuk> ouch
<lifeless> lying, cheating :)
<Keybuk> so what is the general plan?
<Keybuk> when should we start using bzr archives instead of baz ones?
<lifeless> as soon as you are ready for a given project.
<lifeless> i.e. want to switch hct or something over ?
<lifeless> the main archive has a converted hct.
<Keybuk> hct makes immediate sense for me, as my branch is bzr-ng
<Keybuk> as does sourcerer
<lifeless> ok, lets do hct.
<lifeless> give me 15 to tidy some stuff up
<Keybuk> yeah, it'll take a bit to finish my --2005 archive anyway
<sabdfl> SteveA: ping
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi sabdfl 
<SteveA> hi lifeless 
<lifeless> sabdfl: hugo first
<sabdfl> steve-o
<sabdfl> SteveA: what do you think about making tomorrow a "Launchpad UBZ Spec Day"?
<sabdfl> devote the day to mapping out specs for each of the sections
<sabdfl> we can get the whole team together for a morning meeting
<sabdfl> or, most of them
<sabdfl> lay out some broad goals
<sabdfl> then individual meetings with different teams through the day
<sabdfl> discussion, prioritising
<SteveA> morning in what timezone?
<sabdfl> maybe even do it by voice call?
<SteveA> so let's see... we've got three sources of specs i can think of
<SteveA> 1. specs in launchpad developers' heads
<SteveA> 2. specs in your head
<SteveA> 3. specs that have been discussed already
<SteveA> i think it will be a good start if you and i (and maybe kiko too) did a voice call
<SteveA> to talk about specs, and what you want to see there
<SteveA> and then we get that written up and out to the launchpad team for additions and modifications
<SteveA> then we've got something large and more concrete to work with, before getting everyone involved together
<SteveA> what do you think about that?
<SteveA> we can do that call later today, when kiko is around, and get people thinking about specs in the launchpad meeting that is later today.
<sabdfl> cool, wfm
<SteveA> then over the course of tomorrow and monday, get the groups of specs refined
<SteveA> okay.  want me to fix a time with cvd?
<sabdfl> monday i'll be doing this with the distro team
<sabdfl> but you should keep going on it
<SteveA> sure, monday won't need you directly
* Kinnison gets workraved :-(
<SteveA> we need to get things in the spec tracker asap after discussing / deciding
<SteveA> so that it is kept visible
<SteveA> and we can see holes / inappropriate things early on
<Keybuk> lifeless: has pybaz been dropped from the launchpad config now then?
<lifeless> Keybuk: no
<Keybuk> why the requirement to install my packages then?
<lifeless> Keybuk: for config-manager.
<lifeless> it needs pybaz to build the launchpad tree while we convert.
<Keybuk> ohh
<Keybuk> right, got ya
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> lifeless: 
<lifeless> so we have some new deps for lp
<lifeless> hct needs bzr on its next landing
<lifeless> sourcecode/bzr ok for that? and a symlink in launchpad/lib/bzrlib->../sourcode/bzr/bzrlib
<lifeless> as pqm is now running bzr we can add bzr natively :)
<SteveA> okay
<lifeless> related to that is the question of whether we want a bzr fork that can be committed to, or a manually updated branch I can do directly, or point at upstream.
<SteveA> actually, i want to make a change to this stuff along with this conversion
<SteveA> that is, to have everything that is an 'external' in sourcecode
<SteveA> and symlinked into lib
<lifeless> SteveA: be my guest :)
<lifeless> SteveA: or do you want me to do that?
<SteveA> can you do it?
<lifeless> sure
<SteveA> great, thanks
<Keybuk> yeah, SteveA and I have discussed that one ... when we do hct and sourcerer, move them into sourcecode and just symlink them in lib
<lifeless> we all have :)
<SteveA> it'll just mean one less thing for people to learn
<lifeless> SteveA: so, for bzr, I suggest I put a bzr branch in rocketfuel, but not enable pqm commits to it yet
<lifeless> ok ?
<lifeless> Keybuk: do you need bzrtools too ?
<Keybuk> lifeless: not that I'm aware
<lifeless> Keybuk: k
<Keybuk> I don't even use it myself
<SteveA> lifeless: we can't just install it as a package?
<lifeless> SteveA: not bloody likely.
<lifeless> ;)
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> code it is
<lifeless> its python, its changing fast, its something we're developing.
<SteveA> yeah.
<Keybuk> and it's a dep of something that changes equally fast
<lifeless> we will probably have it installed on chinstrap, but the test suite needs to be able to use the right one.
<SteveA> but, will this be the same bzr people are using to do switch / checkout etc.
<lifeless> no, it won't be.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so we have the bzr libs for launchpad
<lifeless> they can if they wish, but if you dont tell, I wont.
<SteveA> and the bzr app people use to work on launchpad
<lifeless> ack
<SteveA> okay.  i hope at some point in the coming months, we can just use bzr packages
<lifeless> for the app we are now
<lifeless> but I don't think its likely while hct is developing that we will do that for bzr.
<lifeless> nor do I understand why it has that goal when we dont do that for sqlobject et al
<Keybuk> (or pybaz, up until now)
<lifeless> we still dont for pybaz, the tests will be on our internal one
<lifeless> its just being installed for the toolchain.
<sabdfl>  - bradb and bjornt
<sabdfl>  - carlos
<sabdfl>  - kinnison and celso
<sabdfl>  - spiv and stub
<sabdfl>  - niemeyer and ddaa (with lifeless)
<sabdfl>  - keybuk and niemeyer
<sabdfl> who did i miss?
<Keybuk> SteveA: it'll be lib/bzrlib -> sourcecode/bzr/bzrlib ...
<lifeless> sabdfl: for what ?
<sabdfl> lifeless: teams on LP
<SteveA> sabdfl: jamesh with spiv  and stub?
<carlos> sabdfl, daf
<Belutz> sabdfl, sorry it's a bit offtopic, but greetings from Indonesia :)
<SteveA> carlos: this is to arrange talks about what specs we need to plan for ubz
<SteveA> carlos: so, daf is still unwell
<SteveA> we also have salgado
<SteveA> on the foaf team
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> hey Belutz
* Kinnison will make an effort to see daf in the next couple of days, so will pass on people's greetings
<Belutz> sabdfl, hello :)
<SteveA> hi mpt 
<mpt> yo
<Belutz> sabdfl, do you have plan for coming to Indonesia?
<sabdfl> Belutz: could do
<mpt> meeting's still in one hour, right?
<SteveA> mpt: do you have any specs in mind for UBZ?
<SteveA> 2 hours
<mpt> two hours!
<mpt> ok
<Belutz> sabdfl, we are still prepraring for the locoteams
<Belutz> sabdfl, and i just want to say that i love ubuntu, that's why i help translating in rosetta :)
<Kinnison> Urgh, chinstrap is being so slow
<mpt> SteveA, I put the ones I thought of on the BOFs page
<SteveA> mpt: URL?
<sabdfl> Belutz: thank you! do you like rosetta? file bugs if you don't :-)
<Belutz> sabdfl, i really like it, but i think it would be great if there is a feature like a dictionary, so people can have consistency in translating
<mpt> SteveA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero/BOFs
* zyga_ server hardware change 
<SteveA> sankar: getting ddaa, lifeless and niemeyer together at the same time is tough.  We have the brazil <-> australia issue
<mpt> Did PQM accept anything of mine?
<SteveA> sabdfl: getting ddaa, lifeless and niemeyer together at the same time is tough.  We have the brazil <-> australia issue
<SteveA> sorry sankar, xchat completion errorr
<sankar> SteveA: :)
<SteveA> sabdfl: as a user of launchpad, particularly malone and issue tracker, jbailey
<lifeless> SteveA: is there a good standard library routine to send email ?
<SteveA> you mean python standard lib?
<lifeless> SteveA: i.e. equivalent to 'mail -s subject user@goo'
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> not something that talks smtp.
<lifeless> (I mean, it may choose to talk smtp on some platforms, but thats irrelevant to my needs)
<SteveA> there is such a thing in zope3
<lifeless> ah. I don't see bzr depending on that though :|
<mpt> yay, translation form landed
<SteveA> the zope3 one also had a horrendous security hole for quite a while
<SteveA> although it was generally disabled by default
<SteveA> lifeless: mailman probably has some stuff for this
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<SteveA> spiv: i just got a test failure in test_disconnects.txt
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileP7hHKa.html
<lifeless> SteveA: can I define __call__ in a  module ?
<SteveA> to make a module callable?
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> not with regular modules
<lifeless> :[
<SteveA> same as you can't just add a __call__ attribute that is a function to new style classes
<SteveA> you could do this with classic classes
<lifeless> thats fine
<SteveA> you need to use a different class of module
<lifeless> its just that with a module, you are being parsed so, def __call__ seems naturale
<SteveA> eau
<lifeless> water ?
<SteveA> what do you want to do it for?
<SteveA> au naturale
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> A short term ui needs a python function named, and I wanted to keep it short.
<SteveA> i see.  put it in the package's __init__.py ?
<SteveA> hack it into __builtins__ 
<SteveA> no, i didn't say that
<lifeless> haha
<lifeless> if its in __init__.py, as __call__ it won't take effect though
<SteveA> guido kicked my butt for doing that once 
<lifeless> right ?
<SteveA> it would be package.__call__
<SteveA> not package()
<lifeless> right. so, I'm doing bzrlib.plugins.email.post_commit
<lifeless> longer but explicit
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> I wanted bzrlib.plugins.email
* Kinnison thinks the explicit name is more understandable
<Kinnison> damnit chinstrap is slow
<lifeless> Kinnison: poor thing is BUSY
<Kinnison> there's pqm, pending-reviews *and* baz2bzr going on it
<Kinnison> and some rsyncs
* Kinnison cries
* Kinnison wants his branch merged before the meeting if at all possible
<lifeless> tough
<lifeless> I've turned pqm off
<lifeless> I'm about to move all the sourcecode stuff around for stevea when the current branch finished
<Kinnison> argh
<lifeless> which is soon.
<lifeless> yay
* Kinnison sighs
* Kinnison will just have to assume it'll merge and get on with his work
<Kinnison> because I cannot be blocked by this
* Kinnison arghs
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix $calendar/{today,this-*} traversal and add test.  Fixes bug 3357 (patch-2699: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<lifeless> we have sourcerer, hct, psycopgda, sqlos in lib. Which ones should stay there ?
<SteveA> they should all go in sourcecode, and be symlined
<lifeless> ok
<SteveA> so, we have only subtrees only in sourcecode
<SteveA> and only symlinks to these, or 'the same tree, regular subdirs' in lib
<lifeless> ok
<SteveA> hi salgado 
<salgado> yo SteveA!
<SteveA> lifeless: what's the latest time tomorrow that you can make a meeting?
<SteveA> lifeless: i'm trying to arrange a time for you and niemeyer and ddaa and mark and me to have a cal
<lifeless> SteveA: how long a meeting ?
<SteveA> it is to talk about UBZ specs we need to do, and what their scope is
<SteveA> max 1 hr on the phone
<lifeless> 3pm sydney time. I have to cat a 405 pm train
<SteveA> salgado: what time is it in brazil now?
<SteveA> what's that in UTC?
<lifeless> AUUG is having a convetion, we have slug moved around
<lifeless> but i'll be working from 7am probably, so perhaps we can do it in the morning ?
<salgado> SteveA, 8:44
<SteveA> lifeless: maybe, but what time is that in UTC?
<lifeless> SteveA: Thursday, 20 October 2005 at 21:00:00Fri 7:00 AM
<lifeless> utc 2100 is 7am
<lifeless> utc 0500 is 3pm
<SteveA> that's 0000 for me. 2300 for ddaa. 2200 for mark.
<SteveA> it's do-able.  although it does mean i'll be working saturday ;-)
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> its your thursday dude
<lifeless> not your friday
<SteveA> i'm talking tomorrow, not today, btw
<SteveA> although today is doable too
<lifeless> I am too
<lifeless> remember, I get it the day *before* you
<lifeless> brazil are the slackers behind you
<SteveA> it's thursday evening now, for you, right?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> so
<SteveA> okay.  can you do a 6.30 start tomorrow?
<lifeless> its pushing the friendship :0
<SteveA> screw you hippy
<lifeless> given we finish at 11 at best after the meeting
<lifeless> but yes
* SteveA hands lifeless a beautiful flower
<lifeless> awww, how sweet.
* lifeless eats it
<SteveA> be careful... that might have been up RMS's nose
<lifeless> I thought you said beautiful
<ddaa> Duh
<ddaa> I won't be online at 2300
<SteveA> ddaa: can you make a conference phonecall at 22.30 ?
<SteveA> this one is a bastard to arrange
<lifeless> I suggest we dont do it
<lifeless> instead get ddaa and niemeyer
<lifeless> they are working together right now
<lifeless> and then get me and mpool
<ddaa> SteveA: I suppose I could, but my spoken english being what it is, I'd rather avoid phone meetings.
<ddaa> Last time I had lifeless on the phone we just decided to drop back to the chat.
<SteveA> hmm...
<SteveA> okay.  we still need to schedule a time to have this meeting online
<ddaa> besides, I would not a have a landline at all at that time...
<ddaa> 1800 pm is the latest possible for me today
<ddaa> (utc)
<ddaa> going to my new appt which does not yet have connectivity :(
<ddaa> tomorrow should be easier though
<lifeless> SteveA: split the meeting really. I trust ddaa and niemeyer to give good coverage on the stuff they think needs work, and I can add stuff to that
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> salgado: any idea when kiko will be starting work tomorrow morning?
<ddaa> what's the purpose of the meeting BTW?
<SteveA> to plan specs for UBZ
<lifeless> ddaa: ubz spec round up
<lifeless> SteveA: I'll do a round up on the phone with mpool tomorrow
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> lifeless: please add the 'sprint server in a box' spec to it
<SteveA> i still haven't written it up
<salgado> SteveA, he usually arrives around 1000 (UTC-2)
<lifeless> but I think I miss everyone europe tomorrow
<SteveA> salgado: can he arrive at 0900 tommorrow do you think
<salgado> SteveA, sure, I guess he can
<lifeless> SteveA: because I start at your late evening and finish your insane morning
<SteveA> ddaa, niemeyer: how about a phone call tomorrow, 1100 UTC with me and mark and kiko, to go through UBZ specs?
<niemeyer> SteveA: Fine with me
<SteveA> ddaa: ?
<SteveA> thanks niemeyer 
<ddaa> SteveA: I will available at that time.
<SteveA> okay, thanks
<SteveA> niemeyer: can you do another call right afterwards?
<SteveA> Keybuk: hi.  can you make a phone call tomorrow, 1200UTC?
<niemeyer> SteveA: Sure :)
<SteveA> actually, 1/2 an hour later
<SteveA> Keybuk: hi.  can you make a phone call tomorrow, 1230UTC?
<SteveA> Kinnison: what's the latest time you can take a phone call tomorrow? 
<SteveA> carlos: what's the latest time you can take a phone call tomorrow?
<matsubara> good morning!
<Kinnison> SteveA: tomorrow is friday, uhm, in practice, no later than 1200 UTC
<Kinnison> SteveA: But I would like to be free to go out, so unless it has to be, ideally no later than 1800 UTC lasting no more than 1h
<SteveA> really?  that's difficult... as i want to get you on the phone with celso and mark
<Kinnison> erm s/1200 UTC/0000 UTC/
<carlos> SteveA, hmm, I guess 17:00 UTC 
<carlos> perhaps later
<carlos> I will know it tonight
<Kinnison> SteveA: Basically if I am going out tomorrow, It'll be at 20:00 local-time
<SteveA> that should be fine carlos, thanks
<Kinnison> SteveA: which for me is UTC+1
<carlos> SteveA, why aren't we using shtoom?
<SteveA> carlos: because we don't have its conferencing stuff set up properly
<carlos> ok
<mara007> hello
<mara007> I would like to help with some translating into czech language: 
<SteveA> jordi: ?
<Lathiat> mara007: http://launchpad.net/rosetta/ i think
<mara007> he:)
<SteveA> mara007: talk with jordi or carlos
<SteveA> carlos develops rosetta.  jordi helps projects and people to use rosetta well, and makes sure it is going smoothly.
<carlos> mara007, what's the problem?
<mara007> when Iam tranlating app and putting characters in a special coding - and those spec chars like , should I care about encoding?
<mara007> or it is managed "somehow" automaticaly?
<mara007> btw first time on irc :-)
<SteveA> it should just work
<mara007> ok, that sounds good 
<carlos> mara007, are you getting errors with that?
<mara007> carlos, no.. propably.. sorry for disturptin. I have just registered on launchpad I "please feel free to join #launchpad" appeared there, so I did.. because I was a little worried about this
<carlos> mara007, don't worry, it's not a problem, we are here to help you ;-)
<mara007> so.. good work, good luck and keep on it .. bye ;)
<SteveA> hi jamesh 
<jamesh> hi
<SteveA> take a look at this: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileP7hHKa.html
<SteveA> it was a failure when running nthe test suite
<SteveA> next time i ran it, no problem
<salgado> SteveA, is the LaunchpadView class something new?
<SteveA> salgado: pretty new
<SteveA> salgado: i'm slowly converting view classes to use it
<salgado> you should tell us about these things. ;)
<SteveA> salgado: there are conflicts sometimes though, like in many malone classes that use 'user' to mean something different
<SteveA> it is part of a plan of mine to 1. get rid of much repetitive zcml, 2. make page titles much better arranged
<SteveA> and 3. make writing views much more pleasant
<salgado> that's cool. I'll remember to use it from now on. :)
<jamesh> SteveA: weird.  I wonder why the twisted daemon died?
<salgado> evening stub 
<stub> hi
<salgado> stub, do you think it's a problem if we nuke all teammembership/teamparticipation entries for all merged accounts?
<stub> salgado: No problem.
<stub> You think the size of the table is giving us trouble?
<salgado> no, it's just because these memberships show up in the +members page 
<salgado> and so are shown the merged accounts, which shouldn't show up anywhere
<stub> ok. Sure - we can nuke 'em. It is just noise in the db. I think we could even consider removing the entries in the Person table (but one step at a time)
<salgado> I definitely agree
<salgado> do you want me to write a patch to clean the membership entries?
<stub> Cleaning up would just be 'DELETE FROM TeamParticipation WHERE person IN (select id from person where merged is not null);', no? The real work is changing the merge code to do that.
<salgado> the merge code already does that
<stub> ok. So I just need to run some commands on the production db.
<stub> What team is an example?
<stub> (with the dud accounts in it)
<salgado> first it tries to transfer it to the remaining account. if that account already has a membership for that team, then it deletes the membership from the dupe account
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-core-dev/+members has "Jeff Bailey"
<salgado> jbailey-ubuntu-merged
<stub> ta. I'll sort this out tomorrow or maybe after the meeting
<salgado> great. thank you
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: move nested trees out of lib (patch-2700)
<lifeless> ok, reenabled launchpad
<lifeless> SteveA: I have done that move
<lifeless> SteveA: over to you to tell people about it :)
<jamesh> lifeless: I updated the pending-reviews code to work with recent bzr
<lifeless> jamesh: today ?
<lifeless> jamesh: or a few days back, its broken again :)
<jamesh> lifeless: I fixed the test failures today (and added support for collecting the conflicts list)
<lifeless> jamesh: cool
<lifeless> jamesh: there is a bug that is now fixable
<jamesh> lifeless: the values in the ROCKETFUEL_BZR dict probably need changing (we probably don't want to use sftp URLs)
<lifeless> jamesh: the test for 'is merged' - rather than 'branch.has_revision(other_head)' it should be 'other_head in branch.get_ancestry(branch.last_revision())'
<lifeless> jamesh: right, well I can put up dists branch for testing in live
* lifeless does that
<jamesh> lifeless: I also fixed the handling of explicitly specified revisions
<lifeless> why not use sftp ?
<lifeless> sftp is what I would use to pull that branch locally, or to 'bzr log' it
<stub> SteveA: Meeting in 2 mins?
<SteveA> yes
<lifeless> jamesh: ok, I have a branch up there for your live-testing pleasure
<jamesh> lifeless: how would the cron job get the ssh passphrase?
<jamesh> lifeless: also, the script has local access to the branches
<lifeless> jamesh: it does not need one. generate a local keypair,and put its .pub file as authorized_keys
<lifeless> or the script could know to map sftp://chinstrap/ -> /
<kiko> hello people of the 4th world
<lifeless> pqm knows that
<jamesh> "do what pqm does" sounds good
<kiko> uhm
<ddaa> meeting?
<SteveA> MEETING STARTS
<SteveA> who is here?
<bradb> me
<lifeless> jamesh: right, well in the first place, just a hardcoded transform :)
<BjornT> me
<lifeless> SteveA: my body is
<matsubara> me
<jamesh> me
<spiv> me
<niemeyer> Boo
<ddaa> me and my lunch
* carlos is here
<Belutz> me, but i'm not a developer
<kiko> me is me
<ddaa> Belutz: neither is my lunch
<salgado> I'm here
<Belutz> :D
<cprov> here
<kiko> salgado!
<stub> yo
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  - roll call
<SteveA>  - agenda
<SteveA>  - activity reports
<SteveA>  - next meeting (skipped... travel to UBZ in progress)
<SteveA>  - staging / production
<SteveA>  - gina / opening dapper
<SteveA>  - spec day!
<SteveA>  - three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> here's the agend
<SteveA> a
<SteveA> um, yeah
<SteveA> typic
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> typing
<SteveA> that's better
<SteveA> any other items?
<lifeless> bzr pie status
<gneuman> here
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> okay, let's go
<SteveA>  - activity reports
<ddaa> bzr: ERROR: unknown command 'pie'
<lifeless> GOD
<SteveA> who's warming up, who is below zero?
<stub> I'm up to date
<mpool> lifeless: here! :)
<lifeless> mpool: :0
* BjornT is up to date
* salgado is up to date
* SteveA is waaaay out of line on activity reports
* Kinnison is present
<Kinnison> sorry
<Kinnison> and up to date
* bradb is up to date
<mpool> uptodate
<ddaa> hot as chilly
* Kinnison was answering a call of nature
* jamesh is not up to date
* matsubara is up to date
* carlos is finally up to date after sending a month of reports ...
* niemeyer is in sync
<ddaa> I mean, up to date
<spiv> Not up to date -- but catching up as we speak.
<kiko> I just skipped yesterday because I was on crack, will send now
* cprov isn't up, will sent report for past days 
<kiko> apart from that up to date
<jamesh> need to send ones for this week
<mpt> I'm here, and also up to date
<SteveA>  - next meeting
* mpt was temporarily distracted by www.ubuntu.com's defective SSL cert
<SteveA> i propose to skip it, as we'll be traveling to UBZ
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ || Developers' meeting, next one is UBZ
* Kinnison won't be travelling
<SteveA>  - staging / production
<kiko> SteveA, yeah, sounds good
<Kinnison> nor will many of the developers
<SteveA> stub: what's happening?
<kiko> I will be
<lifeless> I won't be travelling, I will be there.
<mpool> i'll still be here
<SteveA> hmm...
<Kinnison> Most of the launchpadders won't travel until tuesday 1st Nov
<stub> staging has started to pick up some too-long requests, because it is (deliberatly) running with a shorter timeout.
<SteveA> okay, maybe we will have it after all
<stub> Minor things like the front page
<stub> Salgado was last seen looking into that issue (spurious count(*)'s on the person table), but I don't know the status of that
<SteveA> stub: i have an issue salgado discovered about page templates iterating over resuts
<kiko> stub, salgado and I noticed that production seemed to be very slow at particular queries and sending email
<SteveA> i'm looking into it
<salgado> stub, I found why we're getting these extra count(*)s
<stub> Staging is currently unstable for Gina testing too
<kiko> people are waiting more than 10 minutes for email
<spiv> SteveA: So, meeting next week or not?
<spiv> SteveA: Flip a coin and tell us :)
<Lathiat> people/motu/+assignedbugs is randomly throwign timeouts
<SteveA> spiv: we'll decide when stub is done with this item
<Lathiat> works for osme, not for others, randomly
<stub> Production is running fine. Rollout next tuesday might be awkward depending on my status with bzr. But we can work that out.
<stub> Pretty much it.
<kiko> stub, the slow emails out?
<kiko> and the query bustage is summarized by count(*) queries?
<stub> kiko: not my department I'm afraid. Z3 gives them to our mail infrastructure where they disappear into elmo's bowels.
<kiko> salgado and I thought there was something seriously busted with the database..
<stub> We are still running in 'deliver immediatly' mode so there are no delays going out of Z3
<kiko> stub, could it be that we're taking to long.. ah. 
<kiko> is that definitely true?
<Kinnison> surely deliver-immediate means "wait until the deliver completes"
<Kinnison> that's what it means in /usr/lib/sendmail speak
<kiko> who waits
<SteveA> yes.  they're delivered at transaction commit i think, sent to port 25
<stub> kiko: Yes. we are using directDelivery, not queuedDelivery
<Kinnison> SteveA: right, that means that we're potentially waiting on in-band checks on the smtp
<Kinnison> SteveA: e.g. sender verify and recipient verify
<SteveA> can we turn them off?
<Kinnison> Dunno if they're even on
<Kinnison> depends what the config is on the box's MTA
<stub> Kinnison: Indeed. It is not optimal, but we had an issue with queued and it hasn't been a problem so we just stuck with it.
<kiko> elmo-question then, I guess
<Kinnison> kiko: or znarl
<SteveA> RT issue
<Kinnison> aye
<SteveA> okay, all done?
<stub> yup
<SteveA> next meeting, then.  who cannot be here at the usual time next week?
* SteveA cannot
<lifeless> I htink I can :)
* stub hasn't the foggiest when he leaves for Montreal
<SteveA> kiko: ?
<niemeyer> I can
<kiko> I can't
<kiko> I leave tuesday
<ddaa> can (at niemeyer's)
<stub> I don't think there is a point, as the only thing we would be discussing is what to do the next day and what we expect the food to be like on the plane.
<mpool> i can be
<SteveA> i agree with stub
<SteveA> so, anyone's welcome to turn up and talk
<Kinnison> except for the status update
<SteveA> but there isn't an official meeting
* Kinnison shrugs
<Kinnison> okay
<SteveA> talking of travel, i'm traveling to london on monday, and i'll be working from london tuesday and part of wednesday
<SteveA>  - gina / opening dapper
<SteveA> kiko and Kinnison
<Kinnison> kiko: you go first, I'll fill in the gaps
<stub> And I'm now in Bangkok on UTC+7
<kiko> okay
<kiko> gina's growing tests
<kiko> more tests
<kiko> more tests
<kiko> and bugfixes
<kiko> I'm now testing source packages over two distro releases
<stub> Ginas growing testies?
<ddaa> gina's got big tests?
<kiko> I need to do some final investigation on the tables we manipulate during source package import but this part should be ready and with XXX: untested bits indicated where I chose not to test
<kiko> don't say "why don't you test them?"
<kiko> I am going to move into testing binary packages
* jamesh doesn't say "why don't you test them?"
<kiko> there was a certain war over how to detect binary packages are part of a build
<kiko> it wasn't really solved, in good launchpad-versus-the-sab style, so I guess I'll go with what mdz, Kamion, Kinnison and I think is the right thing to do
<kiko> the issue revolves around detecting bin-only NMUs (AIUI) are in a separate build
<kiko> these can only be detected by looking at .changes files, which the archive doesn't have
<kiko> to process them will take a kidney and a liver..
<jamesh> or package times?
<jamesh> or don't debs store that information?
<kiko> jamesh, package times?
<jamesh> kiko: the time the package was built
<stub> What is an NMU?
<SteveA> "non maintainer upload"
<SteveA> someone like elmo uploading a package that is someone else's
<SteveA> because that someone else was being slack about something
<jamesh> kiko: I know RPM stores the build host and build time in a binary package.  I don't know if there is something similar for debs
<SteveA> seems to be equivalent to throwing down the proverbial gauntlet in debian terms
<kiko> SteveA, it often happens close to release if deadlines-r-us
<gneuman> I am the king.
<kiko> jamesh, I don't know if debs store them, I will find out
* cprov thinks NMU concepts is hard to model in LPDB and difficult to accept personally
<kiko> NMUs are okay -- bin-only NMUs are what fuck us over
<Kinnison> Well, we model NMUs in the sense of knowing up uploaded it vs. who changed it vs. who is the mainainter
<SteveA> are there any?
<SteveA> are there many?
<Kinnison> bin-nmus are harder
<kiko> they aren't even legal in ubuntu AIUI
<kiko> they happen in Debian though
<Nafallo> we don't have the big maintainer lock, so NMUs _can't_ happen :-)
* Nafallo follows the meeting btw
<kiko> Nafallo, interesting point -- does this mean that you don't really care about the maintainer?
<kiko> anyone can upload other people's packages?
<Nafallo> kiko: we have the maintainer intact from what debian has if it's not our own packages.
<Nafallo> so yes, maintainer makes not much sence in ubuntu :-).
<kiko> is there no permissions checking on upload beyond being in the trusted keyring?
<Nafallo> we have seperated the rights in main/restricted and universe/multiverse instead, and that's all :-)
<SteveA> we need to move on soon
<cprov> Nafallo: indeed, I'd suggest to not keep the NMU policy, but I'm not an expert, its use will be very rare
<SteveA> really, got a lot else to talk about
<kiko> sure
<kiko> so I'll be testing binary imports today and tomorrow 
<Nafallo> cprov: for ubuntu we never use it. if we want to get debian to use lp though... :-P
* cprov is happy to move 
<kiko> who knows saturday we'll be in a position to run this babe
<Nafallo> should not be a blocker for dapper though.
<kiko> I travel on monday
<SteveA> kiko: you have a full schedule of phone calls friday, btw
* Kinnison is away this weekend
<kiko> SteveA, I don't know how people hope me to do all this at once
<cprov> Nafallo: you're right, then we will need to model their other weirdness too ;)
<SteveA> kiko: let's chat about this later
<SteveA>  - bzr pie status
<ddaa> I think lifeless fell asleep on his keyboard...
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> on the phone
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> dists is converted to bzr
<lifeless> yay!
<kiko> he was taking a chug at the crackpipe
<lifeless> pqm is running bzr
<lifeless> yay!
<lifeless> pending reviews does bzr.
<lifeless> I'm hoping to convert hct and sourcerer over tonight
<lifeless> and all the remaining subprojects tomorrow 
<lifeless> if there are no showstoppers, I'll do launchpad on monday
<jamesh> we'll see how successfully pending-reviews does bzr soon ...
<kiko> lifeless, did you solve the gpg signature issue?
<lifeless> kiko: what issue ?
<lifeless> jamesh: :)
<mpt> so will Monday be a Flag Day where we all have to switch to bzr at once?
<kiko> supporting signed archives? how can I remember
<lifeless> mpt: yes.
<kiko> please no
<mpt> ok
<kiko> lifeless, dude, we're going to be opening dapper next week
<spiv> .
<kiko> I really don't imagine we want to live a toolchain switch for that 
<lifeless> kiko: sabdfl is asking me daily where bzr for rf is at
<kiko> I'll happily take the pie if I'm the one holding us back
<kiko> dude
<kiko> this needs to be phased in with a little more care than monday flick the switch
<kiko> seriously
<kiko> there will be issues
<lifeless> well, I'm providing a service here, so you and steve a get to drive at this point
<kiko> who here has used bzr before?
* spiv has
<kiko> granted
* BjornT has used it
<lifeless> ddaa, niemeyer, mpt, keybuk, kinnion, spiv.
<mpt> a little
* carlos did
<niemeyer> \o
* Kinnison has hardly used it
* SteveA a little
<sabdfl> kiko: morning! how's gina today?
* bradb hasn't
<kiko> I haven't at all
* salgado has. (just basic stuff, though)
<kiko> sabdfl, is that a trick question
<ddaa> niemeyer and I are working from our own little launchpad import
<carlos> kiko, if you know bazaar you will be able to use bzr without documentation ;-)
<mpool> tbh if it weren't for the pie thing
<kiko> lifeless, has it been real-world tested with anything as big as launchpad in terms of history, team size and patch flow?
<mpool> i'd prefer to do some workshops on it at montreal and then switch
<kiko> mpool, I can take the pie if that's the problem
<kiko> jesus
<lifeless> lets not argue. I'm happy to wait indefinately.
<sabdfl> no no
<sabdfl> DOIT
<spiv> kiko: otoh, our existing toolchain eats any system with less than 1GB of RAM ;)
<lifeless> however the critical pipeline identified in brasil is there
* ddaa is real tired of hearing people complain daily about baz
<lifeless> and I'm doing all the non launchpad projects first.
<kiko> I'm not happy to wait indefinitely, but I don't want us to stop work next week because of the toolchain
<SteveA> sabdfl: the concern is about any problems holding up dapper
* mpt is real tired of baz
* jamesh won't complain about having a smaller tree
<sabdfl> AFAIK it's just gina now, right?
<Kinnison> That and the final bits of queue merge from me
<mpool> kiko: i feel about 0.8 sure you want have any showstopper bugs
<Kinnison> and any tools I have to write
<mpool> and fairly sure you will have some annoyances
<kiko> mpool, then we will have the 0.2 that you're not sure about
<kiko> :)
<lifeless> 100% sure there will be annoyances
<bradb> lifeless++ # realistic
<kiko> 100% sure there will be issues that stop people from working 
<jamesh> there will be annoyances whenever we do the switch
<mpool> no, i don't think so
<kiko> agreed with annoyances
<mpool> i mean 20% chance there'll be something that stops people working
<ddaa> with all the time people are already spending waiting after baz, I do not expect it to be huge blocker, relatively.
<kiko> I asked a question
<kiko> lifeless, has it been real-world tested with anything as big as launchpad in terms of history, team size and patch flow?
<kiko> no answers so far
<lifeless> kiko: no.
<stub> And it never will be until we do it
<kiko> I am not disagreeing, stub 
<kiko> I am saying there will be issues.
<lifeless> but.
<kiko> (that will hamper work)
<lifeless> it has been *tested* by bsd ports, by gentoo portage.
<SteveA> lifeless: if you throw the switch on monday, then you're traveling, when will you be around to fix up problems?
<kiko> so why not postpone it at a less time-critical moment?
<kiko> second
<mpool> lifeless: and, tbh, has been quite slow for them, but has not fallen over
<lifeless> they are respectively 40 times our size and 60 times
<mpool> quite slow == 40s commits
<lifeless> mpool: right
<kiko> can we revert back to baz if we find out we flicked the switch too early?
<mpool> i'd call that "annoyance" not "can't work"
<spiv> How hard would it be to reverse the switch throw if it all goes belly up?
<kiko> right
<lifeless> spiv: relatively easy. just change the config in the dists tree
<mpool> so, hypothetically
<jamesh> kiko: we'd still have all the trees up to the point of the switchover
<spiv> mpool: 40s commits would be an *improvement* :)
* bradb thinks this needs an sabdfl pronouncement. If the sab knows the risks, and says DOIT anyway, maybe we should just move forward?
<mpool> would doing it after montreal be less risky?
<lifeless> which me, stub, stevea can commit too
* kiko elbows bradb 
<mpool> we'd have more chance to talk about what might happen
<SteveA> hey, everyone.  this meeting is going to overrun by about 10 minutes.  sorry... there's always a first time.
<mpool> can train everyone
<mpool> can do some tests in person
<kiko> I think mpool is smart.
<jamesh> kiko: theoretically you could continue to work on your baz tree after the switch up until you wanted to merge
<mpool> however, i don't see how you're going to be any less busy then than now
<mpool> however, i suspect the sab will say i'm being a wimp
<lifeless> I actually think this is the best time to do it
<lifeless> because we will be Together to work out any issues that have arisen
<lifeless> rather than missing the opportunity
<mpt> 40s commits would be an improvement of about 90%
<mpool> otoh we are meant to be planning in montreal, not fixing bzr bugs
<lifeless> and you will -not- get the same immersion that you do when you are switched on to it.
<kiko> mpool, not for the first week
<kiko> lifeless, you didn't answer SteveA either.
<lifeless> mpool: how can we plan 'needed things' when no one has really used it? Plus, were you not just suggesting training :)
<lifeless> kiko: I arrive in montreal on tuesday at 0700
<kiko> <SteveA> lifeless: if you throw the switch on monday, then you're traveling, when will you be around to fix up problems?
<SteveA> okay.  i thinnk that's acceptable
<SteveA> let's do it monday.
<SteveA> if a really bad thing happens, lifeless can sort it out from montreal
<SteveA> bradb: we'll have internet from tuesday, right?
<kiko> is internet access sorted in montreal already?
<bradb> no idea
<bradb> you'd have to ask cvd
<lifeless> I can go to bradbs office
<lifeless> on tuesday
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> okay.  sorted.
<SteveA> sabdfl: still here?
<SteveA>  - spec day
<SteveA> tomorrow is spec day.  it is the day when the launchpad team will have a bunch of phone and irc sessions
<SteveA> to go through planning what specs we'll have at ubz
<SteveA> i've put proposed times for the sessions here
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileBwFx9W.html
<SteveA> please look at this now
<SteveA> and tell me now, if there is a problem with your time
<SteveA> in fact
<SteveA> please say "yes, that's fine"
<SteveA> if it is fine
<kiko> no lunch for me
<jamesh> looks okay
<mpt> yes, that's fine :-)
<lifeless> fine
* mpt feels unwanted
<ddaa> fine
<kiko> k
<Kinnison> yes, that's fine
<stub> yup
<bradb> sounds good to me
<BjornT> fine for me
<stub> erm.... 'yes, that's fine'
<cprov> fine
<kiko> SteveA, why is mpt missing?
<carlos> yes, that's fine
<SteveA> kiko: he's special
<salgado> SteveA, I won't be here tomorrow, as I mailed you and kiko
<mpt> speshul
<ddaa> mpt: you'r not a devel, you're a resident fascist.
<SteveA> salgado: okay, can we talk later today?
<mpool> uh
<salgado> SteveA, sure
<kiko> salgado, that's okay. you can dial in.
<SteveA> it is for a phone call, kiko
<mpool> i can't seem to get to that page
<spiv> yes, that's fine.
<kiko> SteveA, he will have a phone where he will be at..
<SteveA> all these are for phone calls except the one with niemeyer and ddaa
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> mpool: you're not on it, so that's okay
<ddaa> SteveA: thanks
<kiko> SteveA, why except ddaa and niemeyer?
<kiko> why is mpt special, SteveA?
<SteveA> ddaa specially requested irc rather than phone
<ddaa> Because my english is too bad to handle phone comfortably.
* kiko shrugs and thinks ddaa's english is great
<bradb> me too
<salgado> kiko, SteveA, I can't be sure I'll have a phone tomorrow at that time
<SteveA> kiko: mark doesn't want to schedule a special phone call to talk about mpt-related specs tomorrow. we can talk about that later.
<SteveA> salgado: okay, we'll sort that out another time, if we need to
<SteveA> salgado: when do you travel to UBZ?
<salgado> SteveA, monday (31)
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so we can maybe talk next week
<SteveA> so, mark sent an email to the launchpad list asking:
<SteveA> In order for us to plan things nicely, I would like to ask you please to
<SteveA> register ALL your outstanding specs in Launchpad, today (Thursday).
<SteveA> 
<salgado> SteveA, sure. next week will be great. anyway, saturday I'll have a landline for sure
<ddaa> SteveA: I guess that means registering a number of existing specs that need to be updated and/or rewritten.
<stub> What exactly is an outstanding spec?
<ddaa> (or just finished)
<SteveA> so, this means specs you expect to be working on at UBZ
<SteveA> specs that still need approval
<sabdfl> hey, i don't mind a call for mpt
<SteveA> specs that aren't yet implemented
<SteveA> sabdfl: i think we ran out of time in that day, but it's possible in the next week
<SteveA> or late late tomorrow
<SteveA> actually, if salgado can't make it, mpt can take salgado's slot
<SteveA> mpt: what do yo uthink?
<mpt> one moment, please
<mpt> 6pm? yup, I should be here
<SteveA> okay, tvarka
<SteveA> any other points / questions about spec day?
* Kinnison -> elsewhere, I'll read scrollback upon my return, sorry
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> - three sentences
<mpt> actually, 5pm, I might not be back from class
<mpt> I should be back by 5.30, possibly earlier
<ddaa> DONE: BranchDataStorage, some fixing and testing, much Launchpad testing learning. Much teaching Niemeyer.
<ddaa> TODO: More of the same: BranchDataStorage, teach Niemeyer.
<ddaa> BLOCKED: xfs for python
<salgado> DONE: Lots of random fixes and triaging, some code review and help to gneuman/matsubara
<salgado> TODO: Code review, shipit reports, more random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> DONE: reviews, bugfixing
<SteveA> TODO: travel to montreal.  reviews.  code.
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: fixed bugs
<matsubara> TODO: fix more bugs, faster if possible
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: Style sheet cleanup; trying to land big branches with little success.
<mpt> TODO: Finish landing branches, LaunchpadMenus-checking blitz.
<mpt> BLOCKED: baz per usual.
<bradb> DONE: Landed: admin awareness for private bugs, priority/title breakage fix, sortwidget. Demo'd smart nav portlet to kiko.
<bradb> TODO: Finish smart nav portlet. Do some long needed QA. Save the world.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<spiv> DONE: Parts of AuthServerCaching, reviews, some miscellanous bzr (segfault hunting).
<spiv> TODO: Polish and merge AuthServerCaching code.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no.
<lifeless> DONE: bzr rollouts happening.
<niemeyer> DONE: Fixed taxi+tests in importd, discussions with David, fixes on Smart, fixes on svn2bzr, upgraded system, ...
<niemeyer> TODO: Put buildbot to work, Sprint with David next week.
<niemeyer> BLOCKED: Nope
<SteveA> <Kinnison> DONE: Uploader done. Queue processor well on the way, various publisher and build system tweaks done or guided.
<SteveA> <Kinnison> TODO: Finish Queue processor, open dapper goddamnit
<SteveA> <Kinnison> BLOCKED: Gina rework being finished by kiko and run on production. I have little-to-no time to help with this unfortunately :-(
<lifeless> TODO: finish that, flyl
<jamesh> DONE: fix pending-reviews to work with new bzr / bugzilla -> LP importer / scheduler
<jamesh> TODO: finish off bugzilla importer / code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> LBOCKED: hours in day
<gneuman> DONE: finally merged namefield fixes
<BjornT> DONE: started making ticket tracker send some emails, landed one branch. reviews. general ticket tracker and malone work.
<stub> DONE: LaunchpadBrowserNotifications
<stub> TODO: Production and staging procedures with bzr, maybe LibrarianGarbageCollection
<stub> BLOCKED: Converting my archive to bzr
<BjornT> TODO: make ticket tracker send more mail, start with the incoming interface.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: RosettaTeamlessTranslating, new attach infrastructure and merged my language pack branch
<gneuman> TODO: improve a few pagetests and more samll fixes
<gneuman> BLOCKED: no
<mpool> DONE: part of faster storage, various tests and bugs, learned something about twisted
<carlos> TODO: New attach infrastructure, bug triage, user support
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<mpool> TODO: 0.6 release, finish faster storage, catch up on patches
<mpool> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: can't remember very well. gina work, bugfixing, helping users, helping interns, merging fixes from matsubara and gneuman
<cprov> DONE: dependency-aware scoring and loading ZCML infor for buildd scripts
<SteveA> jblack: DONE: Traffics, bazaar-ng support, some supermirror planning
<SteveA> jblack: TODO: Lot of supermirror planning, bazaar-ng support
<SteveA> jblack: BLOCKED: sysadmin stuff
<cprov> TODO: uploader integration, missed issues for buildd open dapper and builddUI
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<kiko> TODO: fix gina, spec stuff, travel to montreal
<kiko> BLOCKED: no, but would need more time to do all of this
<ddaa> BLOCKED: https://launchpad.net/bazaar/series/+bazaar-index is borken
<kiko> ddaa, broken...?
<kiko> can I help?
<ddaa> kiko: try it: AssertionError: ProductSeriesSet not initialised with product.                    
<SteveA> okay, so i have some sysadmin stuff to check out
<SteveA> sysadmin stuff:
<SteveA>  - xfs for python
<SteveA>  - diskspace on supermirror
<SteveA>  - planet bazaar setup
<SteveA> 
<kiko> ddaa, no pagetest? gross. okay, do you need a fix like now-ish?
<kiko> or can you fix?
<SteveA> kiko, ddaa: that is a Subset not a Set then.  and it is probably misdesigned...
<lifeless> yes, and they are edging into the months
<SteveA> lifeless: noted
<SteveA> okay.
<SteveA> any other blocked issues not dealt with?
<kiko> xfs for python is sweet
<ddaa> kiko: can work-around it actually, thanks to sql superpowers. Filing bug now. High priority, please
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> that's it folks
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<spiv> Thanks.
<carlos> thanks
<bradb> jamesh: Do you have a bugzilla dump yet?
<gneuman> thx
<spiv> SteveA: Good job keeping the meetings on time until this week, btw :)
<mpt> SteveA: Do you have time to explain a test failure to me?
<jamesh> bradb: yeah.  I got it at the end of last week
<kiko> ddaa, I can fix it nowish then.
<kiko> FFS
<cprov> SteveA: do you have finished that review ?
<bradb> jamesh: Sweet! Do you know on what day it's planned to run an import on production?
<SteveA> mpt: gotta get some food
* carlos -> lunch 
<mpt> kiko?
<SteveA> spiv: this will be a one-off seldom repeated extention by 10 mins
<SteveA> spiv: i'll repeat it only for baz 3.0
<kiko> mpt, what test failure are you getting?
<mpt> File "/home/mpt/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/../doc/distrorelease.txt", line 108, in distrorelease.txt
<mpt> Failed example:
<mpt>     for c in hoary.real_components:
<mpt>         print c.name
<mpt> Differences (ndiff with -expected +actual):
<mpt>     - main
<mpt> and one other like that.
<ddaa> kiko: bug 3410
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3410: Bazaar index page is broken Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3410
<SteveA> cprov: no.  i'll look later today.
<jamesh> bradb: no plan yet, but it should be ready for a test fairly soon -- just decide which bugs to import, and whether the information not getting imported is important
<cprov> SteveA: right, thank you
<jamesh> bradb: e.g. I'm not currently importing duplicated status, but that wouldn't be important if we skipped dups
<bradb> jamesh: did you mean "just decide" (like me) or "just deciding" (like that's something you're doing now)?
<mpt> jamesh: Will bugzilla be retired at the same time?
<jamesh> bradb: probably some people on the Ubuntu team; as I understand it we won't be importing many (any?) closed bugs though.
<jamesh> mpt: it will remain, but be readonly
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Linking to the equivalent Launchpad bug report would be nice :-)
<jamesh> mpt: each imported bug will have a bugwatch pointing at the corresponding bugzilla bug in case there is useful info still there
<mpt> (redirecting would be nicer, but probably not a good idea for debugging purposes)
<jamesh> mpt: yeah.  that is also planned.
<bradb> jamesh: from reading your 3s, you're not blocked at all on doing the import work then, right?
<kiko> jamesh, but not a task linked to the watch, I assume?
<mpt> kiko: any idea? It's not part of the code I've touched
<spiv> SteveA: Well, the lack of meeting next week compensates for it nicely. ;)  Seriously, I appreciate your discipline -- thanks.
<mpt> hummmm, maybe it's a database issue
<jamesh> kiko: no.
<kiko> okay.
<jamesh> bradb: I think the code is pretty much ready for a test import on staging
<kiko> meeting ends?
<bradb> it already ended
<kiko> that's tragic
<kiko> no countdown
<jamesh> kiko: not much point in getting the bug watch to update a task if the corresponding bugzilla isn't going to change ...
<bradb> jamesh: freaky cool. when can we do that test import?
<kiko> jamesh, that's right, which is why I was asking.
<jamesh> bradb: I'll see if I can get the last bits sorted tomorrow
<jamesh> here's the list of information I'm not migrating at the moment:
<jamesh> #  * Operating system and platform
<jamesh> #  * version (not really used in Ubuntu bugzilla though)
<jamesh> #  * target milestone
<jamesh> #  * keywords
<jamesh> #  * private bugs (none of the canonical-only bugs seem sensitive though)
<jamesh> #  * bug dependencies
<jamesh> #  * duplicate bugs
<jamesh> #  * "bug XYZ" references inside comment text (would need a second pass)
<jamesh> a fair number of those probably don't matter though
<bradb> those exclusions seems reasonable
<bradb> s/seems/seem/
<bradb> jamesh: so a test run possibly mondayish, you think?
<mpt> jamesh: that last one would be icky
<kiko> jamesh, how do you mean, bug XYZ references won't be migrated -- do you import unlinked text (that launchpad will linkify to launchpad bugs)?
<jamesh> bradb: yeah, with assuming we can get access to the database set up
<bradb> indeed. sounds good.
<kiko> jamesh, I think we should swap bug XXX for the URL 
<jamesh> kiko: if a bug has a comment like "bug $BUGZILLA_NUM", it will stay like that rather than being changed to "bug $LAUNCHPAD_NUM"
<SteveA> stub: that branch i asked to be cherrypicked is at #4 in pqm now
<kiko> jamesh, I think you should do a textswap
<kiko> otherwise the links will be crazy
* SteveA --> out to grab lunch
<kiko> jamesh, s/bug XXX/<a href="http://...">http://...</a>
<jamesh> kiko: yeah.  I haven't done it yet because it requires a second pass through the bugs
<sabdfl> jamesh: the textswap is a pretty awesome idea :-)
<kiko> jamesh, why?
<sabdfl> kiko: so you know which number to swap to
<kiko> when you encounter a bug reference, 
<kiko> oh
<jamesh> kiko: if bug N links to bug N+1, and I import them in order, I don't know the Launchpad bug number of N+1
<kiko> I'm not saying link to the launchpad bug
<kiko> I'm saying keep a link to the ubuntu bug, jamesh 
<sabdfl> but i am :-p
<kiko> the bug may not even have been imported, sabdfl 
<kiko> that's crazy
<kiko> it's a lot simpler to just swap bug XXX for a link to the ubuntu bugzilla
<sabdfl> sure, just create the bug watch
<sabdfl> that happens automatically
<sabdfl> using... some method on BugWatchSet ... .fromText I tihkn
<kiko> in the comment text, I mean
<sabdfl> but why not make it point at the relevant launchpad bug, if in fact that bug has been imported?
<kiko> well, because of the added complexity
<mpt> jamesh: If you're importing in order, bug N is never going to link to bug N+1 except by accident
<kiko> I'm talking 5c fix here
<kiko> not an afternoon of work
<mpt> jamesh: so you should be able to do it in one pass.
<kiko> mpt, why not?
<kiko> I could file bug X
<kiko> you could file bug X+1
<kiko> I could add a comment linking bug X to bug X+1?
<jamesh> mpt: I can add a comment to bug 1 that says "see bug 2"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1
<Ubugtu> Error: Error getting Malone bug #2: Bug does not exist
<mpt> kiko: Because Bugzilla doesn't allow editable descriptions, and at least 99.9% of bug reporters aren't psychic
<mpt> ahhhhh, comments
<kiko> wtf do editable descriptions have to do with anything
<kiko> there are no descriptions in the bugzilla schema
<jamesh> here's an HTML dump of one of the imported bugs: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/malone-bugzilla-import.html
<kiko> only comments
<kiko> comment 0 is called description in the UI
<sabdfl> does ubugtu know about private bugs?
<mpt> sabdfl: the error for a private bug is different from the error it just gave, yes
<sabdfl> coolio
<mpt> something like "I can't get the information for xxx
<mpt> "
<sabdfl> "fuck off, stranger?"
<kiko> sabdfl, it knows it can't access it
<kiko> thank Seveas 
<sabdfl> thanks, Seveas
<Seveas> yw :)
<sabdfl> jamesh: that import rocks. was the debugs sync stuff useful?
<jamesh> so that page shows it importing comments with the right dates (creating people as necessary), importing attachments, and bug info
<jamesh> sabdfl: it was useful as a guide
<sabdfl> find any bugs?
<jbailey> zyga: pong
<jamesh> sabdfl: I found a bug in the IBug.findCvesInText(), but have merged the fix for it in
<zyga> jbailey: hey
<sabdfl> thanks dude
<zyga> jbailey: know issue already, broken package in your repo this morning
<jamesh> in that particular dump, the bug is filed directly against ubuntu because there is no "hal" package in the sample data
<jamesh> if I import a firefox bug, it gets filed correctly
<jbailey> zyga: Thanks, I'll check what happpened.
<zyga> jbailey: indentation error
<stub> lifeless: Can you please change the format of the production-1.37 config so I can get some cherry picks through PQM?
<zyga> jbailey:  /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/selftest/testplugins.py
<zyga> I guesss around line 70
<zyga> jbailey: #bzr for anything more
<Nafallo> zyga, jbailey: I think there is a bug in Malone about it already :-).
<kiko> jamesh, will you consider my workaround for linkification?
<zyga> Nafallo: a bug about extra whitespace, shessshh... :-)
<kiko> jamesh, filtering out "Created an attachment (id=\d+)" is a definite plus :)
<kiko> jamesh, looks sweet!
* sabdfl thinks bradb and bjornt are about to have a very busy week
<Nafallo> zyga: #3366 :-)
<bradb> Bring on Dapper.
<sabdfl> bradb: +1
<bradb> :)
<Simira> why isn't my code of conduct in launchpad yet?
<jbailey> ajmitch: I can't reasonably sign the archive.  I run apt-ftparchive on a remote machine, I have no way of trusting it.
<jbailey> ajmitch: That and apt would have no reason to trust my key, I think.
<stub> So all the launchpad devs are supposed to be running untrusted debs?
<jamesh> kiko: sure.  I'll do do something like that.
<kiko> thanks jamesh 
<stub> Sounds like we need to build from source ourselves then
<jamesh> kiko: I actually search for the "Created an attachment" text after adding the comments to decide which bugmessage to link the attachment to
<jamesh> jbailey: too bad you can't sign packages :(
<kiko> jamesh, hoho
<stub> The 'I have no way of trusting it' is the worrying bit. You can always sign the packages.
<jamesh> (as opposed to an entire repository, that is)
<jamesh> stub: you can't directly attach signatures to deb packages though
<jamesh> (yet)
<jbailey> jamesh: debsigs will work, but nothing looks at them.
<jbailey> It's existed for ages.
<jbailey> stub: Dude, what do you mean by "untrusted"
<stub> (20:27:48) jbailey: ajmitch: I can't reasonably sign the archive.  I run apt-ftparchive on a remote machine, I have no way of trusting it.
<jbailey> stub: It goes from my machine to a Canonical owned machine.
<stub> ok then ;)
<jamesh> jbailey: but elmo could replace your packages with trojans
<jbailey> stub: I beleive that it's probably safe.  But it would be unreasonable for me to put my signature on anything that's generated on the remote machine.
<jbailey> jamesh: Right!
<stub> jbailey: It is reasonable. Just create a key to sign those archives.
<jbailey> jamesh: If you trust Canonicals machines, then this repo is safe.
<jbailey> stub: True.  I wonder if gpg is installed on rookery.
* jbailey checks.
<stub> I don't trust my network, and retrieving unsigned debs via HTTP is naughty
<jbailey> stub: The source is equally unsigned. =)
<stub> gah
<lifeless> stub: sure
<jbailey> Ah it is.
<jbailey> Hmm
<jbailey> So I will create a passwordless gpg key the is only readable by my UID and is sitting on the common machine.
<jbailey> And therefore should be as secure as the debs themselves.
<stub> Yup
<jbailey> So you're protected in transit anyway.
<jbailey> Of course, https would protect you just as well... =)
<jamesh> jbailey: does apt do SSL certificate checks? :)
<jbailey> jamesh: No.  You'll have to add this public key to your keyring too, though.
<jbailey> Actually, right.  apt doesn't do https.
<jbailey> I forgot that is on my hack-sometime-when-I'm-bored list.
<stub> There is UI in synaptic for that so update-manager will happily suck in the daily builds
<stub> jbailey: Feel free to fix the baz dailies while you are at it ;)
<jbailey> stub: I am not involved in the baz dailies.
<lifeless> ddaa: :!  File "/home/pqm/source/pybaz/pybaz/_patchlog.py", line 326, in _get_new_patches
* jamesh notes that the info balloon on the update icon isn't xinerama aware
<lifeless>   File "/home/pqm/source/pybaz/pybaz/_builtin.py", line 140, in Revision
<lifeless>   File "/home/pqm/source/pybaz/pybaz/_builtin.py", line 1790, in __init__
<lifeless> NamespaceError: invalid fully-qualified revision: 29034.3
<jbailey> stub: If you put then in a bzr repo, I'll add them to my nightlies. =)
<lifeless> stub: whats wrong with the baz dailies ?
<jbailey> Hmm.
<lifeless> jbailey: they autobuild on commit, better than nightly
<ddaa> lifeless: sounds like a corrupt patchlog
<stub> lifeless: http://bazaar.canonical.com/packages/debs/./Release: Unable to find expected entry  Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<jbailey> lifeless: I think that would be difficult for me to arrange for a remote bzr repo. =)
<jbailey> Hmm
* jbailey sets the key to expire in a year, just in a case.
<lifeless> ddaa: garfunkel.
<lifeless> ddaa: I'll bet its stub again
<stub> I certainly hope so ;)
* Kinnison -> lunch
<lifeless> stub: IIRC you only corrupted your tree, not hte archive.
<lifeless> right ?
<jamesh> lifeless: on the PQMSetup wiki page, it doesn't look like the bzr pqm submit script specifies a revision number.
<lifeless> jamesh: it does not.
<lifeless> bzr will not do empty merges by default though
<lifeless> so the commits will not go through
<lifeless> hmm
<stub> lifeless: I can't remember what happened or how many times. I do seem to recall corruption in my archive infecting rocketfuel though.
<lifeless> ddaa: pybaz.PatchLog, is there something that grabs that from the archive ?
<jamesh> lifeless: but if I send a merge request then do another commit, it will pick up those extra changes when the request gets processed, right?
<jbailey> stub: https doesn't seem to be worknig on people.ubuntu.com at the moment.  Do you have ssh access to rookery?
<jbailey> Otherwise getting the public key might be a bit of a challenge.
<stub> jbailey: Nope. scp it to chinstrap or send it in a signed email to the launchpad mailing list (?)
<jbailey> Hmm, I can scp it to chinstrap.  But you need to know that it crossed a network connection then.
* jbailey wishes that it were easier to move files between DC machines.
<jbailey> stub: chinstrap:~jbailey/snapshotkey/repositorykey.asc
* jbailey figures out how to sign the archive.
<stub> jbailey: ta
<jbailey> stub: It's done now.
<stub> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/./Release: Unable to find expected entry  Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<stub> (I've seen that before I think..)
<jbailey> Err, hmm
<jbailey> I didn't get that when I ran it just before I said it was ready...
<jbailey> Get:3 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg [189B] 
<jbailey> Get:4 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release.gpg [189B] 
<jbailey> I get this at the end:
<jbailey> W: GPG error: http://people.ubuntu.com ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B0B7481B1F44842D
<jbailey> But that's expected, since I haven't said to trust the key yet.
<kiko> stub, can I have your help in finalizing fixes for bug 2668 and 2669? I need your opinion
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<jbailey> stub: Are you running released breezy?
<stub> yes
<jbailey> Hmm, so much for an easy one. =)
<stub> I'm running this with synaptic btw.
<lifeless> night all
<jbailey> stub: Can you try apt-get?
<lifeless> stub: that config is fixed
<kiko> stub, privmsged
<Nafallo> jbailey: I'll get that error aswell :-)
<stub> Failed to fetch http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/./Release  Unable to find expected entry  Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<stub> Reading package lists... Done
<stub> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://people.ubuntu.com ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/people.ubuntu.com_%7ejbailey_snapshot_bzr_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<stub> lifeless: ta
<jbailey> Nafallo: Right.  But if it works in apt-get, then I'll punt it off to someone who knows something about synaptic. =)
<jbailey> Oh!
<Nafallo> jbailey: indeed. mvo we go then ;-).
<jbailey> You have src packages in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jbailey> Lemme add those.
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<jbailey> Nafallo: Patience, my little smurf. =)
<ddaa> kiko: wassup?
<jbailey> Nafallo: We still haven't gotten rid of all the errors with apt-get yet. =)
<Nafallo> jbailey: which ones? :-P
<Nafallo> gpg: requesting key 1F44842D from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<Nafallo> gpgkeys: key 1F44842D not found on keyserver
<Nafallo> ey! :-P
<jbailey> Nafallo: It's on chinstrap or at http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/repositorykey.asc
<kiko> ddaa, do you ever mark products or projects inactive?
<ddaa> kiko: pong
<ddaa> hu... well... if I know what that's useful for...
<jbailey> Nafallo: It's only self signed, so fetching it over unencrypted http is just as safe as getting it from a keyserver.
<kiko> ddaa, if so, would you be okay with them returning 404s and requiring manual DBA intervention to turn back on?
<jbailey> (safer, in fact)
<kiko> ddaa, it will turn them /off/
<Nafallo> jbailey: indeed.
<kiko> no more traversing to them
<ddaa> kiko: I think this feature needs designing.
<kiko> ddaa, please comment in bug 2668 and 2669 then.
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<ddaa> kiko: either a project is linked to by something, and it should not turn inactive, or it's not, and it can be deleted
<kiko> ddaa, the only place where it can be changed is +review. 
<kiko> ddaa, isn't this preliminary fix reasonable?
<ddaa> bug 2668
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<jbailey> Nafallo: So you're not seeing the error that stub is.
<jbailey> I'm not seeing it either.
<ddaa> bug 2669
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Nafallo> jbailey: yes
<kiko> anyway
<jbailey> stub: Sorry dude, no idea.  Have to punt this to mvo then for further troubleshooting.
<ddaa> kiko, I can imagine that being sort of annoying... since that will prevent admins (like me) doing anything with inactive product/projects
<ddaa> kiko: however, I think it makes sort of sense as a preliminary thing.
<stub> jbailey: The paste before was from apt-get. Hmm... 
<kiko> ddaa, okay, cool. the way to do it would be to have traversal work and then change brower code to say it was inactive, I guess.
<kiko> I'll leave that till when somebody complains about it
<kiko> stub, no chance for a quick comment from you?
<jbailey> stub: Right.  But since neither nafallo and I are seeing it with apt-get, I have to pass you on to someone who knows apt-get better than I.
<ddaa> deleting++
<kiko> ddaa, can I rs=ddaa on that? :)
<stub> jbailey: ic
<stub> kiko: eh?
<kiko> stub, see privmsg
<jbailey> stub: The problem still could be something I've done in the repo, but I don't know what it is or how to find it.
<stub> (21:08:51) stub: Sure. Or leave it like it is - +review is admins only so fixing UI glitches is low priority
<kiko> I realize you're busy
<Nafallo> jbailey: I'll see the error stub see about malformed Releasefile. I'm digging into it atm :-)
<kiko> stub, I never got that. are you not registered?
<stub> i am registered
<ddaa> kiko: more importantly, I think you need to fix all the rest of launchpad so you do not get broken links.
<jbailey> Nafallo: Lovely, thanks!
<kiko> stub, okay. this feature may add some DBA overhead (to reactive products/projects) but I guess you're okay with that.
<kiko> ddaa, that can also be done later :)
<ddaa> broken links = bugs
<stub> kiko: unhiding hidden products will be rare, and possibly never happen at all.
* jbailey tries the automated update, and apt-get update will break for a moment.
* ddaa looks up http status codes
<Nafallo> jbailey: (basically looking at breezy's Release and try to figure out what's missing ;-))
<kiko> stub, cool
<Nafallo> jbailey: where did the Release-files go? :-P
<ddaa> kiko: I sort of think that 410 might be more approriate, but maybe not since things can be reactivated, or renamed over...
<jbailey> Nafallo: 10:17  * jbailey tries the automated update, and apt-get update will break for
<jbailey>           a moment.
<jbailey> Nafallo: It's back now. =)
<ddaa> kiko: 404 links sort of give a knee-jerk reaction "show me my page, stupid!"
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> ddaa, we could make it return a special "disabled" page
<ddaa> kiko: at least, you should give 404 with a personalised error page that explains what's the matter with this page.
<kiko> and then reap these later
<kiko> ddaa, sure -- but not today
<Nafallo> jbailey: ehm, 0 Release
<kiko> I'll file a bug on that
<jbailey> ddaa: Sort of like internal error pages that tell me to go file a bug?  My thought is always (You have more info than I do.  You have referrer and the state of this page.  What more do you want?" *g*
<Nafallo> jbailey: why doesn't Release have a size?
<salgado> BjornT, you got mail
<jbailey> Nafallo: The snake eats it's own tail...
<jbailey> Nafallo: It doesn't exist yet at that point.
<Nafallo> jbailey: try to cut it out from there? :-)
<ddaa> jbailey: that's different, we want to say to the user "the product you are trying to view is inactive."
<jbailey> ddaa: Ah. =)
<Nafallo> it shouldn't have to know about itself :-P
<jbailey> Nafallo: It shouldn't attempt to know about itself  Sounds like  afun bug in apt-ftparchive.
<Nafallo> indeed.
<stub> lifeless: I now remember that the branch the bzr migration code stopped on was pretty stuffed. Is there any way to tell the migrater 'skip this branch', or should I just remove the directory on chinstrap?
<ddaa> kiko: jbailey has a point, if the referrer is launchpad, we should say "sorry, we're a lazy bunch and we've not yet fixed the dangling links to inactive products", if the referrer is external we should say "this product is no longer active, go to hell".
<jbailey> Nafallo: Lemme try something, JustASec.
<ddaa> Except in more friendly terms, but friendliness is not my dept.
<Nafallo> jbailey: sure :-).
<ddaa> kiko: anyway to answer the initial question, making inactive things 404 should not prevent me from working.
<ddaa> I just find it in bad taste.
<ddaa> IOW go ahead
<Kinnison> carlos: ping
<carlos> Kinnison, pong
<Kinnison> carlos: rosetta tarball imports
* Kinnison is at:
<Kinnison>     def publish_ROSETTA_TRANSLATIONS(self):
<Kinnison>         """See IDistroReleaseQueueCustom."""
<Kinnison>         raise NotImplementedError()
<Kinnison> I have... a context (distrorelease, sourcepackagerelease etc)
<Kinnison> that is published
<Kinnison> I have a libraryfilealias of the tarball
<Kinnison> care to tell me what to call?
<carlos> the method is not yet at rocketfuel
<Kinnison> Oh okay
* Kinnison carries on with other things leaving the NIE in there
<carlos> are your changes at rocketfuel?
<carlos> or your branch?
<Kinnison> no, I'm writing the queue stuff now
<Kinnison> I've almost finished it ready for review
* Kinnison has finished integrating the raw-installer processor
<Kinnison> Any idea when your stuff will hit RF?
<carlos> hmmm. Will it land into production next Tuesday?
<Kinnison> It'll have to hit production before we can open dapper
* Kinnison will need from you, the function to call, what params to give it, and what tables it touches
<Kinnison> so I can grant access for the queued user
<Kinnison> stub: did you add a queued user to chinstrap?
<carlos> Kinnison, well, my performance has been a bit low this week but I will work a bit this weekend so I hope It will be merged on Monday
<Kinnison> that's cool
<stub> Kinnison: yes
<Kinnison> I'll leave an XXX in there
<Kinnison> stub: thanks dude
* Kinnison hugs stub
<jordi> sabdfl: I just added mark@ubuntu.com as a valid address to post to rosetta-users@; it seems you've changed your mail setup
<carlos> Kinnison, I could do that integration for you
<carlos> Kinnison, before merging my changes
<Kinnison> carlos: that'd be cool
<carlos> Kinnison, perhaps you could add there the XXX: and pass
<Nafallo> jbailey: got my msg?
<Kinnison> carlos: I'll do something like that
<carlos> and I will integrate it with my code removing the pass and adding the real call
<jbailey> Nafallo: Had wandered off to the bathroom.
<carlos> lifeless, SteveA https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileDt8eRR.html
<carlos> I get that error with a merge request
<Nafallo> jbailey: that didn't answer the question now, did it? ;-)
* carlos starts to think that rocketfuel hates my language packs branch....
<jbailey> Nafallo: I can add that, but funny that my apt-get isn't erorring the same way.
<Nafallo> jbailey: indeed. no idea why though.
<Nafallo> jbailey: (this is breezy) ;-)
<jbailey> Yeah, so is mine
<jbailey> Nafallo: The zero byte Release file is always mentioned there.  I don't know why.
<Nafallo> k
<Nafallo> so the problem for me is Packages ;-)
<BjornT> stub: https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+assignedbugs causes a RequestExpired exception. do you have time to look at it, to see how to make it more optimized? (it's hard for me to do it without db access)
<jbailey> Nafallo: Should it be Packages.gz.gpg?
<Nafallo> jbailey: huh? just try adding an uncompressed Packages :-)
<Nafallo> and in the Release-file aswell...
<Nafallo> fwiw, I'm trying to make my home-repo doing the same thing :-P
<kiko> SteveA, I have a question about /bazaar
<kiko> or ddaa 
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> i'm back now
<kiko> ddaa, what is /bazaar/series/ supposed to take you to?
<ddaa> yeah
<ddaa> he's back now
<jbailey> Nafallo: As well as the compressed or instead of?
<kiko> ddaa, I have no clue, honestly
<ddaa> SteveA: what kiko just said
<kiko> the code is completely broken
<Nafallo> jbailey: as well as.
<ddaa> kiko: I have no clue either
<SteveA> i have no idea
<SteveA> this needs a design
<SteveA> some specs
<SteveA> some communication about what it needs to do
<ddaa> SteveA: we need fewer specs
<ddaa> not more
<stub> BjornT: Is the page batched? If the rendering takes ages the timeout will only be triggered on the next SQL command
<SteveA> we need clearer communication about what "the bazaar" is supposed to do
<ddaa> I have several dozen baz-related specs that need cleaning up.
<SteveA> if that means more or fewer specs, whatever
<SteveA> but it means clearer and more accurate specs
<kiko> ddaa, why is fixing /bazaar/series urgent if we don't even know what it should do?
<ddaa> kiko: somebody dumped that stuff on me, like 6 months ago
<ddaa> kiko: because the index page is what allows me to see what passed autotest
<kiko> that's okay
<kiko> ah
<kiko> that's relevant
<kiko> can you tell me some text that is on that page?
<ddaa> you want what, the template?
<kiko> yes
* ddaa looks
<kiko> aha
<kiko> sources-index!
<kiko> now wtf is that
<ddaa> That looks like it
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so this is crack
<kiko> why is it hung on productseriesset?
<ddaa> mhhhh, crack :)
<mpt> ha
* kiko decides not to ask
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/sprints/ubz/+edit
<BjornT> stub: no. making it batched is one solution, but it'd be nice to see if there's something we can do to make it work anyway.
<mpt> teh aewsome
<kiko> what, mpt?
<kiko> bradb_, what's the local temperature like at 6am? 7am? 8am? :-(
<stub> BjornT: ZPT is slow. If the page is a non-trivial length there is nothing we can do apart from buying faster CPUs (which is only a temporary solution)
<bradb_> kiko: http://src.ca/meteo/cities/bulletins/aff_bulletin.asp?zone=can&CityCode=YUL
<bradb_> it was about 2C at 5:30 this morning
<kiko> makes me cry
<kiko> ddaa, since when is this broken?
<mpt> kiko: "Edit this paragraph to be a nice summary description of the edit form. It will be displayed at the top of the page, in bold text. The form       errors and update status will be displayed above it if they are needed."
<ddaa> kiko, less than a month
<kiko> it looks like it could not have worked in the current configuration of the code
<kiko> mpt, :-)
<ddaa> I'm not using it very often, but it used to work
<kiko> ok
<stub> BjornT: Looks pretty CPU bound on the Z3 server as far as I can tell (which is not in any particulary scientific way)
<BjornT> stub: i still think it can be optimized, it seems that it times out only if you're logged in.
* mpt fishes the scalpel out of the patient's body and re-seals the opening
<sabdfl> stub: should staging be alive?
<stub> yes
<sabdfl> url? 
<stub> https://staging.ubuntu.com
<stub> WFM
<sabdfl> ah
<SteveA> works for me, slowly
<sabdfl> staging.canonical.com is giving me a bad gateway
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> it should be at staging.launchpad.net
<salgado> staging.launchpad.net is shipit
<salgado> at least it was
<sabdfl> stub: could you run update-pkgcache.py?
<sabdfl> on staging?
<stub> sabdfl: it has been run
<sabdfl> stub: ah... but gina hasn't right?
<stub> There arn't any packages on there though, as it is prepared for gina testing
<stub> yup
<sabdfl> need to run gina, then the pkgcache magic
<SteveA> kiko, sabdfl: call in 3 mins, right?
<SteveA> kiko: ?
<kiko> SteveA, now, right?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> i'm on the phone
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jbailey> stub: The repo now works for Nafallo.  Can you try again, please?
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hi james
<SteveA> can you get to montreal earlier?
<jamesh> SteveA: I'd have to check with the travel agent.
<SteveA> this is really important, so you can get the spec scheduler polished before the conference proper started
<SteveA> can you get there on th 26th?
<SteveA> to arrive in montreal on th 26th?
<kiko> jamesh, you should have booked for september already, you are always in short supply :)
<jamesh> SteveA: I can ask about it at the travel agent.
<kiko> it's a sab-request, FTR
<SteveA> please do, and call me (unless i'm asleep) if there is a problem
<SteveA> jamesh: when can you call the travel agent?
<jamesh> SteveA: tomorrow morning (probably 9-10 hours away)
<SteveA> ok.  i'm at utc+3
<SteveA> bug 1419
<kiko> ubuntulog, bug 1419 ffs
<kiko> Seveas, where's our bot? :)
<mpt> ubuntulog can't help you :-)
<mpt> and dilys has fallen asleep too
<mpt> the bots are on strike
<Belutz> hmm sorry, a bit offtopic, who should i contact if i want to make an ubuntu training in my country?
<mpt> carlos_: ping
<carlos_> mpool, pong
<carlos_> s/mpool/mpt/
<mpt> close enough
<mpt> carlos_: When I asked you what the Global Translation Wiki was, you said it was suggestions made by non-editor
<mpt> but on the mailing list, Mark said it was suggestions from other packages
<mpt> which is true?
<carlos_> sabdfl, the ones from the other packages are the ones like 'Translated somewhere else...' right?
<kiko> ddaa, care to do a review?
<mpt> carlos: at the moment we have "Suggestions", "Currently Published Elsewhere", and "From the Global Translation Wiki"
<mpt> well, that's what we had yesterday
<mpt> today we have "Suggestions", "Published elsewhere", and "Unofficial suggestions"
<carlos> mpt, Suggestions are the ones added to that concrete message
<ddaa> kiko: depends, if it takes more than 10 mins, I'll do tomorrow.
<carlos> mpool, currently published elsewhere are the ones accepted in other modules
<carlos> grrr
<mpt> so the "Unofficial suggestions" needs to be changed to "Suggested elsewhere"
<mpt> Get yourself a better IRC client, carlos :-)
<mpt> anyway, time for me to go to class
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> kiko: currently preparing the spec day with niemeyer
<ddaa> There's a lot of work to bring some orders to all the Bazaar/SuperMirror/Launchpad/Branch specs around.
<gneuman> doesn anyone know why milestones are linked to product and distibution in a separate way?
<kiko> ddaa: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileG87cWV.html
<kiko> gneuman, can you elaborate?
<kiko> gneuman, a milestone is only linked to one or the other at once, I think
<gneuman> hm
<gneuman> and why doesnt it have a product series or releases linked to it?
<kiko> milestones are for the future, gneuman 
<kiko> they point out things that will or should happen
<kiko> series or releases refer to the past
<gneuman> thx, now it makes sense
<ddaa> kiko: are you aware that I never wrote or patched any of this code?
<gneuman> then there are 3 possible contexts
<matsubara> Does anybody know if it is possible to add a select box in an autogenerated form? I'm trying to change the productseries +source form to an autogenerated one
<ddaa> And that I'm in the process of doing my first Launchpad web app patch...
<ddaa> kiko: I plead incompetence to review this code.
<kiko> wimp!
<ddaa> kiko: if you insist, I can learn about this code tomorrow after the spec conf.
<kiko> nah
<ddaa> sorry
<BjornT> matsubara: yes, it's possible. the short answer is that you should use a Choice field to get a select box. don't know enough details to provide a better answer.
<matsubara> thank you BjornT. 
<Kinnison> dudes, a fresh checkout of launchpad can't build-config
<Kinnison> any guesses as to why?
<Kinnison> Or, in other words... WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO ROCKETFUEL?
<bradb> Kinnison: The error message is God.
<jblack> heis 
<Kinnison> bradb: well, the error message is:
<Kinnison> baz: uncaught exception: -1:(I/O error)
<Kinnison> sorry
<Kinnison> unable to rename "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/dogfood/launchpad/lib/,,get.hct.1129827136.15808.36" to "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/dogfood/launchpad/lib/hct" (Not a directory)
<Kinnison> when doing a build-config
<bradb> oh, that's easy (I think)
<bradb> somebody added symlinks to lib for hct, psycopgda, sourcerer and sqlos
<Kinnison> and didn't fix the dogfood config?
<bradb> they link to the relevant dirs that you have to "get" into ../sourcecode
<bradb> Kinnison: perhaps. I'm not sure what config changes are required. But that sounds almost surely like the cause of the problem.
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> gits
<Kinnison> well, I've only got 5 minutes before I head out
<Kinnison> so this isn't getting sorted tonight
* Kinnison growls
<bradb> it was patch-2700 that added those symlinks, fwiw
<bradb> i spent a couple hours unbreaking my stuff this morning already :P
<aboe> got a question about launchpad, translations, when does launchpad updates..all the work 
<bradb> Kinnison: can't you just change the config to get those libs into the sourcecode dir instead?
<Kinnison> no, because dogfood is meant to run from fresh rocketfuel
<bradb> ok
<Kinnison> ciao
<bradb> later dude
<svaksha> hi all
<kiko> hello svaksha 
<svaksha> kiko, hi :) 
<svaksha> Can the Templates for smeg be imported to Rosetta
<kiko> carlos or jordi can explain why they haven't I think
<kiko> there's a good reason
<kiko> I just forget
<svaksha> there is a bug filed against it
<kiko> was there an explanation placed there?
<svaksha> so ogra asked me to holler here :)
<svaksha> nope, i was on #ubuntu-bugs chan
<carlos> svaksha, seems like the application needs to be converted to use gettext
<carlos> it lacks i18n support from what jordi saw
<svaksha> ok, thanks, i left it as is
<carlos> svaksha, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rosetta-users/2005-October/000832.html
<svaksha> thanks :)
<svaksha> bye :)
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<bradb> kiko, mpt, BjornT: just so you know: I'm refactoring the filebug views into one class on this branch, and adding feedback, now that stub's BrowserNotificationMessages branch landed
<kiko> bradb, thanks -- are you fixing up the domain classes as well?
<bradb> Fixing them how? You mean like adding a .createBug method to IBugTarget? (Or, rather, replacing .newBug with a proper .createBug method?)
<kiko> yeah
<bradb> yeah, I can do that too
<kiko> hey SteveA_ 
<einheit_> kiko
<SteveA_> cprov: ping
<cprov> SteveApong
<cprov> SteveA_: einheit ?! pong
<SteveA_> hi cprov 
<SteveA_> so, what review do you need next?
<SteveA_> i had a day of meetings and phone calls and conference calls, i'm afraid
<SteveA_> so i didn't get any code reviews done
<SteveA_> cprov: ?
<cprov> SteveA: you own me my launchpad--buildd-scoring--0, its about dependency aware scoring
<cprov> SteveA_: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/celso.providelo@canonical.com/launchpad--buildd-scoring--0/filtered-diff (417 lines)
<SteveA_> yep
<SteveA_> i'll do it right now
<cprov> SteveA_: thank you, btw, kick the old nick, it's just boring ;) 
<SteveA_> cprov: mailed the review
<SteveA_> can you manage a quick reply?
<SteveA_> which nick do you say i should ditch?
<cprov> SteveA_:  yes sir
<SteveA_> cool
<SteveA_> any other reviews you need right away?
<mpt> bradb: Do you have an example line handy for how to fix the hct/psycopgda/sourceror/sqlos conflict?
<bradb> mpt: so, two steps
<bradb> 1. "baz get ..." each of hct, sourcerer, psycopgda and sqlos into your sourcecode directly
<bradb> er, directory
<bradb> then 2. manually add the symlinks under lib/ to point to each ../sourcecode/$foo
<mpt> so I'm in sourcecode/
<bradb> e.g.
<bradb> in sourcecode/
<bradb> baz get --link rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlos--test--3.0 sqlos
<bradb> the in lib/
<bradb> ln -s ../sourcecode/sqlos sqlos
<mpt> ok, where did you get the 3.0 number from?
<bradb> hang on, i'll grep my history for you
<mpt> oh, never mind, it's in my bash history
<bradb> the get commands are:
<bradb>   471  baz get --link rocketfuel@canonical.com/hct--devel--1 hct
<bradb>   472  baz get --link rocketfuel@canonical.com/psycopgda--test--3.0 psycopgda
<bradb>   473  baz get --link rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0 sourcercer
<bradb>   474  baz get --link rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlos--test--3.0 sqlos
<mpt> that's great, bradb, thanks
<bradb> np
<kiko> ARGH
<kiko> why is pqm bouncing my commit with failures in HCT?
<pkern> Any rosetta admins in here who could add me some translation templates to the database?
<mpt> ohhh, bradb, that broke
<bradb> mpt: broke how?
<mpt> These files would be source but lack inventory ids (`baz add' perhaps?):
<mpt> lib/sourceror
<mpt> These explicit ids have no corresponding file:
<mpt> lib/.arch-ids/sourcerer.id
<bradb> ergh, i have a typo in my history
<mpt> These symlinks point to nonexistent files:
<mpt> lib/sourcerer.rej
<kiko> has anyone managed to commit today?
<bradb> mpt: it should have been: baz get --link rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0 sourcerer
<SteveA_> me, no
<kiko> pkern, you should try carlos or jordi 
<bradb> (i.e. i typoed "sourcercer" up above)
<SteveA_> got a rejection with some merge crap in it
<mpt> aha
<kiko> SteveA_, failures about pybaz?
<pkern> kiko: Ok.
<carlos> pkern, please, follow the procedure noted at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ
<SteveA_> cscvs error
<kiko> rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2700
<bradb> SteveA_, kiko: did you guys already fix your trees in the way i showed mpt above?
<kiko> SteveA_, was that the last commit? I think lifeless landed and then broke the tree
<bradb> yeah, patch-2700 :)
<SteveA_> and a pybaz error
<kiko> bradb, should it matter?
<bradb> kiko: yup
<kiko> I suspect it shouldn't matter for commits, bradb 
<kiko> we're just sending merge requests to PQM
<kiko> it doesn't pull anything related to configs AFAICS
<bradb> you have a tree in conflict though
<kiko> I don't 
<pkern> carlos: Ah. Rosetta itself told me to mail rosetta-users, thanks.
<kiko> my tree is fine
<bradb> kiko: you do, unless you merged and fixed the conflicts
<carlos> pkern, yeah, we need to update that page :-(
<bradb> kiko: you can find out by doing a merge
<kiko> I merged and there were no conflicts
<bradb> kiko: you merged in patch-2700?
<pkern> carlos: I just wondered why nothing happened, only Mark replied that I need to add series and stuff, which already happened.
<kiko> bradb, just trying now, I guess
<carlos> pkern, jordi handles those requests so I don't know its concrete status
<carlos> pkern, which application are we talking about?
<pkern> carlos: net6 and obby, one other (gobby) is following soon
<kiko> bradb, do you have any clue whether this will help merges?
<pkern> carlos: review-* should not be touched, right? Why are they imported then anyway?
<bradb> kiko: only a guess, because i haven't merged since i spent two hours this morning unfucking my tree because of this. :/
<carlos> pkern, well, review-* need to be reviewed as its name says, anything special you are interested on?
<kiko> bradb, I very much doubt it will work
<carlos> I can give it priority
<carlos> pkern, about net6, jordi answered the email, not sure why he didn't redirect you to the FAQ page...
<cprov> SteveA_: mail for you 
<carlos> pkern, follow the procedure so he will do the import, please
<pkern> carlos: Well, I didn't get the answer then |:
<pkern> carlos: Ok.
<pkern> carlos: What do you mean with "anything special"?
<carlos> pkern, hmmm he sent it directly to the mailing list
<cprov> SteveA_ :I need to go out for 20 min ... please, send me an email
<carlos> pkern, if you are interested on any sourcepackage with a review-* template
<pkern> carlos: Ok. But one question: How are those handled anyway? Are special translation uplodas made in the frozen distribution?
<carlos> We fix them as our time allows us to do it but we give priority to the templates people ask for
<SteveA_> cprov: sure
<BjornT> bradb, kiko: kinnison reported that the build-config for dogfood wasn't updated. seems like the development config wasn't updated either.
<carlos> pkern, those are just a side effect of our automatic imports from Ubuntu's archive
<bradb> yep, i told Kinnison what the problem was
<carlos> with dapper they should not appear again
<pkern> carlos: Yeah I know. But I registered those products just a few days ago and they still happen. I mean, it's quite useless to keep them around if no automatic uploads to Ubuntu's archive happen because of them?
<pkern> carlos: The requests are added, thanks for the hint.
<bradb> er, does that mean somebody needs to use bzr to fix this then?
* kiko considers crying
<BjornT> so who can fix dists--devel--0?
<bradb> to my understanding, dists would need to be changed with bzr
<carlos> pkern, the review-* templates only appear with Ubuntu translations
<cprov> SteveA_: stayed .. can talk anytime
<carlos> pkern, but they would be linked from the product page
<bradb> i guess what happened here is the build-config completed, and *then* the symlink additions were applied before the tests ran, so it all went ok. but, in effect, it was a suicide bombing.
<pkern> carlos: Yep, they are and that's the point. If there are no real translations imported but if the product is linked to a source package in breezy, this template looks like the primary one.
<pkern> carlos: But anyway thanks for your help. Is there any way to remove those review ones? (:
<carlos> pkern, it's a real translation, but we need to fix the translation domain (that's the name) of the template, nothing more
<bradb> hm, i still don't understand how the symlinks additions could get applied though.
<kiko> bradb, I think lifeless just merged that in without tests.
<pkern> carlos: Ok.
<carlos> pkern, give me links and I will fix them
<bradb> kiko: without running the tests, you mean?
<kiko> yes.
<pkern> carlos: I'll wait for the import and hope that the other template from the sync, which is then obsoleted, could then be deleted.
<bradb> yeah, that would make sense.
<kiko> I don't  actually understand how configs work, though
<kiko> I guess I should just cool down and have lunch
<kiko> worry about this on saturday
<carlos> pkern, you didn't understood me....
* bradb deletes more code
<carlos> pkern, those templates will never be deleted, those are the Ubuntu ones
<pkern> carlos: ):
<carlos> pkern, they need to be renamed, nothing more
<pkern> carlos: Ok.
<SteveA_> cprov: replied
<SteveA_> cprov: this timing thing is a big deal
<cprov> SteveA_: do you really think ? what do you suggest , decrease the accurancy ? 
<SteveA_> cprov: for now, perhaps yes.   it really needs to be made so that testing the rules doesn't depend upon the time that passes
<cprov> SteveA_: understood .. will increase the interval and that's it ... 
<SteveA_> getting the time should really be something we can plug in when testing
<SteveA_> maybe an ITimeAndStuff utility...
<SteveA_> anyway, 10s minimum error allowed, and r=me
<cprov> SteveA_: it's not that easy, but you can add your onw timestampt in DB row creation and rearrange the tests ... soonish, not now, this code must go, 10s ;)
<SteveA_> and file a bug to refactor it so that time passing doesn't matter
<cprov> SteveA_: thank you for the review stamp 
<mpt> Anyone got an URL for jamesh's archive?
<mpt> nm, I figured it out
* carlos -> dinner
<Belutz> i got this error: Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication. 
<Belutz> but i already login to the launchpad
<kiko> Belutz, your login may have expired -- it's a known problem
<Belutz> i see, how much time until the login expired?
<kiko> it's normally more than 24h, but sometimes it hiccups for some reason
<Belutz> oh ok, thanks kiko
* bradb heads off
<carlos> lifeless, hi, around?
<carlos> anyone was able to do the migration to bzr?
<kiko> carlos, not me -- still have a ton of stuff to merge :-(
<carlos> kiko, well, I suppose it's only a problem if you have changes that are not yet in your local tree 
<lifeless> carlos: yes
<kiko> lifeless, what do you mean, yes?
<kiko> PQM merges are failing btw
<lifeless> kiko: how so ?
<lifeless> kiko: I was replying to carlos question
<kiko> lifeless, your last patch, 2700, concluded PQM for the day
<kiko> lifeless, forwarded email
<lifeless> danke
<lifeless> from you
<lifeless> got it
<lifeless> failed import for pybaz
<kiko> right
<lifeless> pybaz is in the right in the config
<lifeless> let me check the tree
<kiko> thanks
<lifeless> I can import pybaz from lib
<lifeless> I have import hct and pybaz from lib
<kiko> still failed for everybody committing...
<kiko> :)
<kiko> man no lunch makes me cranky
<lifeless> I'm checking out a clean tree, this may take a bit
#launchpad 2005-10-26
<lifeless> wow
<mfuentes> Hi,
<lifeless> so yes, nothing merged
<mfuentes> Is the registration system of the launchpad ok?
<mfuentes> The URL sended to the mail for activate my account es 404 :\
<lifeless> kiko: btw the changes were not bzr related, they were a reorganisation requested by steve
<kiko> lifeless, thank god
<kiko> mfuentes, what URL was that?
<mfuentes> launchpad.net/token/...
<kiko> mfuentes, did you take too long?
<kiko> mfuentes, can you try again?
<mfuentes> page not found :(
<lifeless> mfuentes: ask for another email kiko means
<lifeless> mfuentes: they time out.
<carlos> lifeless, hi
<kiko> mfuentes, they time out, and we haven't yet fixed the bug that would lead the token to have a less horrible page
<carlos> lifeless, I'm following the instructions at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<lifeless> carlos: ok
<carlos> lifeless, but I get an error with bzr, seems like it does not understand the sftp:// when branching
<lifeless> carlos: do you have paramiko installed ?
<carlos> lifeless, yes
<lifeless> can you do this for me
<lifeless> python -c 'import bzrlib.transport.sftp'
<carlos> lifeless, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filelgXnkv.html
<carlos> ImportError: No module named sftp
<lifeless> python -c 'import bzrlib;print bzrlib.__version__'
<carlos> 0.6pre
<lifeless> this is decidely strange
<lifeless> are you running from source or debs ?
<carlos> debs
<lifeless> dpkg -l bzr
<carlos> ii  bzr            0.1.1+20051018
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> update :0
<carlos> lifeless, I had to revert to that version because latest one is broken
<lifeless> carlos: there is a newer one than the broken one
<carlos> yeah, it was not there latest time I did the dist-upgrade ...
<carlos> anyway, I get the same error
<Nafallo> is it?
<Nafallo> 20051020 is the latest one, no?
<carlos> lifeless, sorry, my fault, it's working now
<lifeless> carlos: cool
<lifeless> I'm going to do a faster import process
<lifeless> so don't do the big branch conversion yet.. but making sure you can checkout everything and so on is good
<Nafallo> hmm, worked here to ;-)
<carlos> lifeless, ok
<lifeless> if you want to do branch conversion on non-launchpad branches, thats cool
<cprov> time to sleeeeeeeeep, see you tomorrow guys, good night 
<lifeless> kiko: clean checkout, imports ok :[
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<sivang> any chacne spec tracker is experiencing problem? I just got the "please report a bug" page trying to add just another one
<lifeless> Kinnison: ping
<kiko> lifeless, no clue as to why?
<lifeless> kiko: its mystifying me
<kiko> shucks
<lifeless> I've disabled pqm and when the current merge stops, I'll try inline
<kiko> pyc leftovers?
<lifeless> clean tree every time
<lifeless> it gets rm -rf'ed
<sivang> Removing Default Programs - better mechanism to remove programs included in the default installation. Not removing ubuntu-desktop, maybe somehow remembering this is a default installation minus program removed, so you won't have problems when upgrading to a new distro version.
<sivang> oops
<sivang> sorry
<kiko> no! you're fired!
<sivang> haha :)
<sivang> kiko: I filed a bug. spec tracker seem to really no like JUST the spec data I inputted at #3431
<sivang> kiko: otherwise it feels fine with the other specs I;ve registered
<sivang> how can I reassign a bug after already entering it?
<sivang> kiko: you were joking right? (although you're silence is somewhat disturbing ;-) )
<kiko> heh
<kiko> sivang, you can click on the link in the top box and then change the assignee
<sivang> kiko: where? ;-)
<kiko> in the little box at the top of the bug page
<sivang> kiko: bug details?
<kiko> huh? no, fix requested in
<sivang> kiko: ok, should I enter "launchpad" as the upstream product?
<sivang> becasue pressing "Add" again ives the "error occured in launchpad page"
<sivang> (launchpad/+bug/3431/+upstreamtask)
<sivang> ah! man, I just clicked the whole region there, and finally got it
<kiko> crack
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> it's horrible
<kiko> horrible
<kiko> nobody wants to fix it
<sivang> I wasn't sure this:
<kiko> I might do that next week
<sivang> launchpad (upstream)    New   Normal   
<kiko> yeah
<sivang> ^^^^^^^
<kiko> totally horrible
<sivang> is the link :-D
<kiko> please don't rub it in
<lifeless> kiko: nobody wants to fix it ? I'm sure brad would love too
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> kiko: that's should be a relatively small UI change no?
<kiko> mpt and the sab are in a deadlock over it
<sivang> (/me is still uneducated aboue it, sorry for how this may sound)
<kiko> it is a trivial change
<kiko> but nobody agrees on how to do it
<sivang> kiko: I see
<sivang> kiko: spec it for UBZ ? :-D
<lifeless> I think we should let the same wave his wand
<lifeless> anything would be better
<kiko> anything
<kiko> even no link
<sivang> I suggst to add another "obvious" action link
<sivang> like "Request fix" thingies
<sivang> I'm also wondering what the rationale about seperating editing the description, and the other details.
<sivang> also, would be nice to ahve a way to search bugs by reporter
<kiko> sivang, can you reproduce the system error you got in +upstreamtask?
<sivang> kiko: let's try
<kiko> I can't
<sivang> kiko: I think that will happen again on a new bug, which has never been "+editbugs'd"
<sivang> kiko: I'll test that again with a dummy one
<sivang> bah!
<sivang> EWORKFORME
<sivang> ah ok
<sivang> it happened while I Was trying to request and +upstreamtask,
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> can't reproduce, sivang?
<kiko> oh
<kiko> you typed in launchpad
<kiko> gotcha
<sivang> yes :)
<sivang> I was just trying to tell you, but my breezy crashed!
<sivang> (had to do full blown reboot)
<sivang> should I not have typed in launchpad?
<sivang> kiko: when there will be a way to remove specs?
<sivang> hmm, proxy error on a spec again
<kiko> someday
<kiko> :)
<kiko> lifeless, no love?
<sivang> kiko: so, was me inputting "launchpad" a bad move ?
<lifeless> kiko: its checking out still
<lifeless> doing a make check
<kiko> darn
<lifeless> if this passes
<lifeless> I'll do a merge of your pending request
<lifeless> and make check again
<kiko> thanks
<lifeless> if that fails, then I think I know what the problem is
<kiko> there were two actually
<lifeless> are you merged up with lp ?
<kiko> yes
<lifeless> good
<kiko> I can resubmit of course
<kiko> should I?
<lifeless> not yet
<kiko> I need to leave soonish
<kiko> no lunch today
<kiko> 9:30pm
<kiko> gina still being loved
<lifeless> in your tree, do 'ls -ld lib/hct'
<lifeless> dude. 
<lifeless> christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--trivialities--1--patch-69 <- I'm trying to get this one in
<kiko> cool
<lifeless> so - 'ls -ld lib/hct' pleas
<sivang> man, another system error on a spec. probably unrelated to the data itself
<lifeless> stub: what branch did your import error on ?
<stub> cookiecrumber something. I think that branch has given us grief before and is stuffed even for baz IIRC. I suspect we need to skip it.
<stub> Or delete it.
<stub> importing stuart.bishop@canonical.com/cookiecrumbler--canonical--1.2 into /home/warthogs/archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/cookiecrumbler/1.2/canonical
<stub> Cleaning up
<stub> bzr: ERROR: conflict when applying pybaz.Revision('stuart.bishop@canonical.com/cookiecrumbler--release--1.2--patch-1') to /home/warthogs/archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/cookiecrumbler/1.2/baz2bzr-yLd8cN/rd
<stub>   command: '/home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr' 'baz-import' 'stuart.bishop@canonical.com' 'stuart.bishop@canonical.com'
<stub>   pwd: /home/warthogs/archives
<stub>   at /home/pqm/source/pybaz/pybaz/_builtin.py line 2078, in apply()
<stub>   see ~/.bzr.log for debug information
<lifeless> stub: ok. uhm, do we use cookiecrumbler ?
<lifeless> stub: also, do you need help getting staging to build configs with cm ?
<lifeless> and dogfood
<stub> Yes, but I think we use the modified copy in my Plone tree rather than my modified copy in the CookieCrumbler tree
<stub> lifeless: Dogfood is Kinnison now, although he might want to take my staging work. I'll give staging a go myself once I'm running with bzr and ping you if I get stuck.
<stub> I guess we will need bleeding edge bzr installed on asuka, gangotri, emperor, maquarie & macaroni if it isn't already
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> well, 0.1.1 at least
<kiko> lifeless, Kinnison wrote about dogfood, did you see that?
<lifeless> kiko: yes, and its two fold
<lifeless> kiko: I have fixed the dogfood config for him
<lifeless> but his rollout stuff does need to change.
<gneuman> night guys
<stub> lifeless: So should I give the archive conversion another spin after moving the offending branch out of the way, or is there a way I can tell it to skip that one?
<stub> I don't think it will cause any issues if we lost it.
<lifeless> stub: I'm going to do archive conversions for people
<lifeless> to bootstrap faster
<lifeless> so, just do branch conversions of your dists branches
<lifeless> I'll look at that branch for you later
<lifeless> its a project of its own right ?
<stub> If you are doing the archive conversion then there is no need for me to convert my dist branches.
<lifeless> or is it an lp branch ?
<lifeless> well, you need your dist branch to send in changes to dists, no ?
<stub> CookieCrumber is a 3rd party project for cookie authentication, used as part of plone, that I hacked to stop passwords flying about in clear text.
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> well that, if you dont need the history, yes, just delete
<stub> lifeless: I can make a new dists branch happily
<lifeless> stub: I'd kind of like to be sure the process works
<lifeless> making new branches is trivial
<lifeless> in fact, after you delete dists, just start the archive converter
<lifeless> it will do dists for you
<lifeless> (c..d)
<stub> ok. So I should remove the CookieCrumbler evil and run the conversion again as per the wiki?
<stub> you just confused me :-/
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> but when it gets onto launchpad, hit ctrl C
<lifeless> kiko: tests pass in rf
<lifeless> kiko: now with your merge
<sivang> celso is on france TZ right ?
<lifeless> kiko: I have the bug isolated
<lifeless> kiko: fixing
<kiko> thank god
<lifeless> broken Makefile in hct
<kiko> lifeless, are you merging me /up-to/ patch 69, or just 69?
<lifeless> kiko: as you are here, just resubmit whatever you would like merged
<lifeless> ok, 2701 will fix this
<lifeless> BTW, if you have a situation where pqm fails and local tests do not, run 'make check_merge' it will do exactly what pqm does.
<lifeless> pqm reenable
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Disable autodetection of sourcecode/projects-to-test due to Makefilefiles not working in all cases. (patch-2701)
<lifeless> ok. that should be good now.
<stub> ok. conversion ran, including dists, and I ctrl-C'd it on the first launchpad branch
<lifeless> ok
<kiko> thanks lifeless 
<lifeless> now you should sign your revisions
<lifeless> kiko: np.
<lifeless> kiko: If things are completely bolluxed, you can ring me at stupid hours
<lifeless> I wont be happy, but I will try to help.
<stub> So it is correct that the conversion scripts stuffed the bzr branches into my baz archive?
<lifeless> stub: no, what dir did you run the conversion from ?
<stub>  /home/warthogs/archives/
<lifeless> stub: there is a 'cd $usercode' that you skipped
<stub>  /home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr baz-import stuart.bishop@canonical.com stuart.bishop@canonical.com
<stub> ok
<stub> Which already exists if you did the stuff up the top
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> :[
<stub> To stop other losers doing what I just did, the mkdir can be a mkdir -p, followed by a cd to the $userid directory, then gpg --import ../allcommitters.gpg
<lifeless> stub: good idea, can you edit it ?
<stub> Sure
<lifeless> revisions 2555/2727 0:57:57
<lifeless> are we there yet!
<kiko> lifeless, why do these latest commits not include any patchlogs?
<stub> Resigned my dists branch, but I suspect that modifying that rsync line will trash my chinstrap bzr archive
<lifeless> stub: hmm
<lifeless> kiko: which commits ?
<sivang> good night people
<lifeless> stub: we should detangle your archives
<stub> eh? I think I have if you mean the dud bzr branches created in my baz archive
<lifeless> ok, so what did you mean then 
<stub> I've rsynced stuff, using the example command line, locally and resigned one of my branches. If I use the same command line with the source and dest reversed it will delete all the .py files on chinstrap I think
* stub isn't an rsync command line expert
<kiko> lifeless, patch-2701 and 2702?
<kiko> err 2700 and 2701
<lifeless> kiko: I commited them directly
<lifeless> kiko: its the only way to get tree-nesting changes done.
<kiko> spiv?
<kiko> I see
<lifeless> stub: thats ok.
<lifeless> stub: those .py files are not needed
<lifeless> stub: each bzr branch is *both* an 'archive of history' (the .bzr dir), and a working tree (the launchpad source)
<lifeless> the only value in the working tree is in changes that have not been committed
<kiko> spiv, stub:
<kiko> http://localhost:58000/search?digest=2d227a7e3e67d59c92cd265003ac882b76ae45eb
<kiko> does this look like a reasonable librarian URL?
<lifeless> why the ?
<lifeless> (the ? will stop a lot of proxies caching it)
<stub> That is a search by sha1, which should only work on the LAN
<kiko> dunno, it's how you talk to the librarian.
<spiv> kiko: Yeah, it is.
<kiko> stub, not even on localhost?
<stub> you are your own lan
<kiko> hmmm
<lifeless> spiv: do we have ? in our urls for the librarian to the public ?
<stub> and everyman is an island
<kiko> why does this return notfound for me :-(
<stub> nope
<spiv> It doesn't have any localhost-only access restrictions, but it's never linked.
<kiko> spiv, I'm uploading and then doing a pull for that URL
<spiv> kiko: the "search" resource ought to be configured by daemons/librarian.tac
<kiko> should work, shouldn't it?
<lifeless> kiko: has it finished the commit ?
<kiko> hummm
<spiv> kiko: Are you getting a 404, or something else?
<kiko> checking.
<spiv> Also, I'm curious about why you need to use that resource -- if you have direct access to the database, just use the database.
<kiko> I got.. a zero.
<kiko> spiv, hmmm. okay, good point.
<spiv> Ah.  So, no results.  Sorry, "notfound" was rather unclear :)
<spiv> I'm not sure that anything is actually using that feature in production...
<kiko> it worked!
<kiko> checking the database directly was a good idea.
<kiko> no clue how I actually saw it without committing.
<lifeless> you get the id back before the transaction finishes IIRC
<kiko> indeed
<spiv> lifeless: The default mode now is that the client does the database access, including committing.
<lifeless> spiv: ah
<spiv> So it's perfectly possible that the client has an id that the librarian can't see in the db yet.
<lifeless> in my day ... :)
<spiv> lifeless: :)
<spiv> Yeah, nothing in production is actually using the search "feature".
<stub> You should never need to construct URLs to the librarian anyway. The only thing clients should deal with to get to the librarian is client.py, and bypassing that is unsupported.
<stub> Or LibraryFileAlias/LibraryFileContent which make use of client.py
<kiko> client.py unfortunately is chock-full of deprecated methods
<stub> kiko: LibrarianGarbageCollection is cleaning them out
<kiko> stub, you added bug 3438 which is a dupe of bug 3436
<stub> Anyway - the good stuff should be exposed on LibraryFileAlias, LibraryFileAliasSet etc.
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3436: no sensible error message when adding a spec which has already been added. Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3436
<kiko> stub, how about searching malone before filing bugs? :-)
<stub> kiko: But you do a much better job of it than I ever would ;)
<kiko> I have one big mailbox full of bugs!
<mpool> hm
<mpool> is it possible to get Ubugtu to join #bzr?
<kiko> if you ask Seveas /nicely/
<mpool> so if i just mention bug 3049 ...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3049: revert doesn't remove conflicts Fix req. for: bzr (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3049
<mpool> nice!
<mpool> Seveas: ping?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.37: Cherry picks (patch-4: christian.reis@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com, carlos.perello@canonical.com ...)
<kiko> thanks stub 
<lifeless> Seveas: can you get Ubugtu to join #bzr ?
<kiko-zzz> night guys
<kiko-zzz> gina's almost there
<kiko-zzz> almost
<ajmitch> yay
<Alinux> alive? 
<Alinux> :D
<Alinux> hello all.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: rs=stevea, stub, ddaa [hackish]  fix for bug 3410: Bazaar index page is broken. Split ProductSeriesSet into a separate ProductSeriesSourceSet class, and use that for the bazaar views. Will have a followup bug to fix this properly. Also Fix for bug 2668: product visible despite being inactive and bug 2669: project still visible, despite being flagged as inactive. Remove inactive products and projects from
<lifeless> win 17
<patr1ck> Hello! is the ability to create new accounts down or something? I ask only cause i've been waiting like 20 minutes for this registration URL to be emailed.
<patr1ck> ah, nevermind, it seems hotmail just sucks. whodathunkit? :) bye!
<jamesh> lifeless: just looked at the pending-reviews page: your bzr branch didn't turn up because it didn't have the branch name in backticks
<jamesh> lifeless: I fixed that, but it also looks like the path is wrong
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> checking
<jamesh> I don't see a /home/warthogs/archives/robertc/dists/devel
<lifeless> ah yes
<lifeless> I moved
<lifeless> done
<jamesh> I also had the rocketfuel branch URLs wrong initially, but that should be fixed for the next run
<lifeless> can you kick one off now ?
<jamesh> sure.
<jamesh> well, it definitely picked up some bzr rocketfuel branches that time: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews.new/rocketfuel-branches
<jamesh> (it will probably be a while before it hits your branch)
<mpool> jamesh: how's bzr going for your branches?
<jamesh> mpool: I haven't converted any of my launchpad branches
<jamesh> mpool: I've played with it a bit for some personal projects though, and it seems quite nice
<jamesh> mpool: I'm looking forward to the switching though -- baz was getting to the point where I was considering buying another gig of memory
<mpool> wow
<mpool> jamesh: robert is pretty keen on using twisted in bzrlib
<mpool> have you used it at all or run into it in pygtk?
<jamesh> my experience with twisted is very limited
<mpool> i wrote a pygtk & http toy on top of twisted and it seemed to go well
<jamesh> cool.
<lifeless> jamesh: so, hows it running ?
<jamesh> lifeless: chugging away.
<jamesh> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews.new/ <- you can see the progress there
<mpool> how does one authenticate to cinstrap http?
<jamesh> I'll /msg you the password
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> what does provide ImportError: No module named gettextpo
<fabbione>  ?
<lifeless> you have not done 'make build' probably
<fabbione> lifeless: there is no such thing in the wiki...
<fabbione> make build where and when?
<jamesh> fabbione: in the launchpad/ directory
<fabbione> jamesh: as i told yesterday to lifeless i am following the wiki step by step
<fabbione> there is no such thing
<fabbione> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<fabbione> i am at Database Setup
<fabbione> the Database setup assume the presence of gettextpo
<fabbione> so either we are missing a package in the apt-get steps
<fabbione> or as you say it's missing a command
<jamesh> what was being run when you got that error, out of interest?
<fabbione> cd $your_launchpad_checkout/database/schema; make; cd -
<fabbione> from DatabaseSetup
<jamesh> I mean what command was make running at the time it failed?
<fabbione> * Installing tsearch2 into ts2 schema
<fabbione> Traceback (most recent call last):
<fabbione> do you want the full error?
<jamesh> nope.  that's fine
<jamesh> does running "make" in $your_launchpad_checkout beforehand fix the problem?
<fabbione> dunno.. i can try
<fabbione> make fixes that problem
<fabbione> but the same module comes out with a different error now
<fabbione> and yes pg is running
<fabbione> and configured as requested
<jamesh> what error?
<fabbione> jamesh: see /msg
<jamesh> is there a unix domain socket by that name?
<fabbione> nope
<jamesh> you installed the postgres 8 packages ?:)
<fabbione> yes
<jamesh> okay
<jamesh> the postgres 8 packages are set to listen on a different port (presumably so that you can run both 7.4 and 8.0 at the same time)
<fabbione> hmmmm
<fabbione> ah i think i know what's wrong
<jamesh> if you want to use postgres 8, I think you need to set the port back to the default
<fabbione> jamesh: no there is a problem with the procedure
* fabbione debugs
<fabbione> jamesh: hmm no
<fabbione> jamesh: the make in db/schema is accessing pgsql via unix socketsd
<fabbione> sockets
<fabbione> not via port
<fabbione> so that shouldn't matter at all
<fabbione> ok the problem is the default pgsql config
<fabbione> it sticks the socket in /tmp instead of /var/run/postsgresql
<jamesh> fabbione: sure, but the unix domain sockets are named after the TCP port number used
<jamesh> fabbione: so postgres is listening on /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5433 rather than /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432
<jamesh> either use postgres 7.4, or edit 8.0's postgresql.conf to use the default port number
<fabbione> jamesh: no, the problem is not the socket name.. that one is OK
<fabbione> it's the path
<fabbione> to the socket
<fabbione> if you look in /etc/postgresql/8.0/main/postgresql.conf
<fabbione> on a default pgsql8.0 install
<fabbione> unix_socket_directory points to /tmp
<fabbione> instead of /vat/run/postgresql
<fabbione> the socket number is irrelevant since apparently make was able to detect it automatically without me changing anything
<SteveA_> morning
<fabbione> hi SteveA 
<SteveA_> hey fabbione.
<SteveA_> what kinda time in the morning do you call this!
<fabbione> "morning"? ;)
<SteveA_> man, this is morningmorning
<SteveA_> for emphasis
<fabbione> ehheeh
<SteveA_> hi stub 
<SteveA_> i've tried a few times to land that 'top 10 bugfixes' branch
<SteveA_> but pqm won't let me
<SteveA_> lifeless: you know about the problems landing stuff in pqm, right?
<lifeless> SteveA_: fixed
<SteveA_> cool
<lifeless> SteveA_: hct had a makefile
<lifeless> the makefiles check statement did not work in the new location
<lifeless> so I have manually listed the things to test, for now.
<lifeless> so, finally.
<lifeless> I have bzr commits doing email
<SteveA_> hurrah
<stub> SteveA: I tried merging in your trivial-1 branch, but there is too much extra junk in there. If you give me a list of patches I can merge it all into a local branch and roll it out (if you promise you havn't broken any tests since we havn't got PQM to verify it this way)
<lifeless> see the latest arch-commits email
<SteveA_> stub: the only extra there will be is a straight merge from RF
<SteveA_> so you can try the patchlevel below its latest
<stub> SteveA: ok
<lordk4rf> am i crazy or did the internet just hiccup/split
<fabbione> lordk4rf: Level3 is half dead
<lordk4rf> can anyone explain the ISP agreement between level3 & cogentco or do i have to settle for the articles on news.com about it?
<lordk4rf> http://news.com.com/Net+backbone+outage+fixed%2C+for+now/2100-1036_3-5891274.html http://news.com.com/Network+feud+leads+to+Net+blackout/2100-1038_3-5889592.html http://news.com.com/Blackout+shows+Nets+fragility/2100-1038_3-5890424.html etc, and so forth
<fabbione> lordk4rf: this is highly offtopic here
<lordk4rf> i know that
<lordk4rf> but i figured i could strike up a conversation since it seemed to be lulling
<jamesh> lordk4rf: most Launchpad developers have nothing to do with the internet connection to the data centre
<lordk4rf> understood, sorry to interrupt your sleep
<SteveA_> spiv, stub, jamesh: are you there?
<jamesh> yeah
<stub> yeah
<SteveA_> so, what database / infrastructure / production specs do we have for UBZ?
<SteveA_> i have a few
<SteveA_>  - new security stuff to allow different handling of different sets of attributes without extreme pain
<SteveA_>  - standard patterns of Content and ContentSet classes
<SteveA_>  - better logins
<SteveA_>  - better calendaring
<stub> OscarTheGrouch now has use cases
<stub> SuggestionSearchControl might be wanted to get that back on the rails
<SteveA_> mark wants some infrastructure to so 
<SteveA_> mark wants some infrastructure to do 'incremental' queries in the web ui
<spiv> I'm here.
<SteveA_> sort of filtering step by step
<stub> ShipitWorkflow (not really infrastructure)
<SteveA_> there are examples online we can look at
<jamesh> incremental == displaying chunks of a result set?
<SteveA_> stub: kind of is... to do with logins
<SteveA_> jamesh: more like being offered filtering criteria as you go
<spiv> Oh, right.
<SteveA_> so you start off say with bugs in a context
<SteveA_> and then you can say 'not fixed'
<spiv> I thought you meant batch navigation :)
<SteveA_> and then say 'urgent'
<stub> Sounds like data mining
<SteveA_> and then say 'containing "foo"'
<jamesh> I added a ValidatingSignOnlyGpgKeys spec (not sure if that counts as infrastructure)
<SteveA_> but, for many different things, not just bugs
* ajmitch has a couple of suggestions to write up, fyi :)
<stub> GpgSmtpRelay we might want
<stub> person-name-blacklist for sure
<stub> launchpad-email-addresses
<SteveA_> ajmitch: cool.  there's a phone meeting in a while for just the infrastructure team, so we're talking about infrastrcuture-related specs now
<stub> perhaps finalize the rss-feeds
<ajmitch> ok
<SteveA_> launchpad over HTTP
<stub> Perhaps postgresql-transaction-isolation might be worth bofing
<SteveA_> maybe
<jamesh> stub: especially if it helps with interactions between the webapp and cronscripts
<SteveA_> ajmitch: you can just add them to the wiki, and add them in launchpad
<stub> Nut out how SQLObject and stuff will handle with <serialized, and what level various cronscripts should be running as.
<SteveA_> ajmitch: if they're about bug tracking, talk to bjornt about it
<ajmitch> SteveA_: I will, they've come out of MOTU discussions
<ajmitch> not bugtracking this time
<SteveA_> so bjorn can discuss it in a different phone call later
<SteveA_> ok
<SteveA_> stub: we need to get error handling polished up
<stub> ok
<stub> All the ones I mentioned except transaction isolation are already in Launchpad atm (but not necessarily scheduled for ubz)
<SteveA_> ok
<jamesh> stub: with the lower synchronisation levels, rows get added to the transaction when they're first touched, right?
<jamesh> stub: I think sqlobject should be fine with that
<stub> jamesh: read committed gives you phantom reads - If you issue the same select twice in the same transaction you might get different results.
<SteveA_> spiv: can you check that all these specs we've discussed are added to launchpad before the phone call?  i have an appointment right now, until the phone call.
<spiv> SteveA: Ok.
<stub> jamesh: which is the default level in psycopg2 I think
<SteveA_> than you
<SteveA_> k
<stub> ok
<SteveA_> jamesh: did you talk with the travel agent?
<jamesh> stub: okay.  That might cause troubles with sqlobject's caching
<jamesh> SteveA_: yeah.  I'm picking up the reissued tickets on Monday
<SteveA_> jamesh: please put your new dates on the wiki, if you haven't already
<stub> jamesh: I'm not so sure. We already have plenty of issues like this, which we work around by invoking the sync routines as needed
<stub> jamesh: I'm also pretty sure many of the cronscripts won't care, as they have a very simple workflow (stuff like the karma updater and the statisticians for example)
<jamesh> stub: really? the existing sync functions are needed to fix problems that can occur in a single transaction at full isolation
<stub> jamesh: Yes. eg. the select you issue not seeing results you expect to see because the modifications you have made to objects has not yet been synced to the database. Also, SQLObject works in databases with less strict isolation I think. But I don't think launchpad is the main target - the cronscripts should be since they tend to have longer running transactions.
<jamesh> stub: I was talking about the caching of reads rather than the caching of updates
<jamesh> stub: sqlobject caches a copy of all the field values when you grab an instance, which is different to the problem of lazy updates
<stub> jamesh: Sure. But the issues are similar. Any code that issues raw SQL (which we need to do whenever SQLObject doesn't cut it) will cause a desync with the caches.
<carlos> morning
<stub> morning
<stub> 15:29:20~ $ bzr branch sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/stub/stuart@stuartbishop.net/dists/devel production
<stub> bzr: WARNING: Adding ssh-rsa host key for stuartbishop.net: 25C22626CBB79A58BE0CDC45B7F943C0
<stub> SSH id_rsa password:
<stub> lifeless: If I hit enter to each of the three prompts, it continues happily. ie. bzr is trying password auth before realizing that there are ssh keys available to be used.
<stub> erm... I take that back
<spiv> stub: Heh.
<carlos> lifeless, shouldn't we change the setup information for Zope to use python2.4 at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup ?
<spiv> It's geting confused by the "@" it would seem.
<stub> I see.
<stub> So the archive name created by the migration script is bogus (for everyday use anyway)
<spiv> It seems like it.
* stub tries again with the correct email address just in case
<spiv> Or,
<spiv> try sftp://stuart@chinstrap/.... to workaround it.
<SteveA_> re
<spiv> Although I wouldn't be shocked if you have to give a full host name too, I have no idea if paramiko tries to make use of openssh's config files.
<stub> I have no idea what a paramiko is :)
<spiv> stub: The SFTP library bzr is using :)
<stub> heh... it is the think that blows up when I do your suggestion ;)
<spiv> Hooray! ;)
<jamesh> stub: try percent encoding the @?
<stub> ok. Seems to be doing something (ie. sitting there giving me no feedback) if I put in the stub@ at the start of the URL and use the fully qualified domain name of chinstrap.
<jamesh> %40
<stub> jamesh: I'd rather just rename the directory on chinstrap
<SteveA_> stub, jamesh, spiv: can you join the phone call
<stub> eh?
<SteveA_> number on #canonical
<spiv> SteveA: following instructions from #canonical a moment ago?
<SteveA_> yes
<stub> Erm... this could be a problem. I'm used to conference calls that call me. I don't think I have many Baht on my card
<SteveA_> oh.  we'll have to do this online then.
<jamesh> so I should hang up?
<SteveA_> hang on a sec
<SteveA_> spiv: are you on the call?
<spiv> SteveA: nearly
<SteveA_> stub: anything you can do to sort it out?
<stub> Not really. I can go buy a chargeup card, work out how to activate it, and then hope I bought enough because I havn't the foggiest idea what the i18n rates are.
<zyga> carlos: ping :)
<carlos> zyga, pong
<zyga> carlos: I was wondering about something
* BjornT checks if he has enough credit on his phone account for later today...
<carlos> zyga, tell me
<SteveA_> stub: if you can do that in the next 20 mins, then yes
<zyga> carlos: AFAIK final langpacks for breezy contained only about 40% of the stuff in rosetta, is that true?
<SteveA_> if not, then we'll do your part on irc
<carlos> zyga, more or less, yes
<zyga> carlos: is the remaining 60% exportable?
<carlos> zyga, don't know if the 60% but most of it, yes but need manual review to set the right translation domain
<carlos> zyga, next language pack update should contain a full export
<stub> SteveA: I honestly don't know how long it will take me. I can head off now and see what happens or hang around here online.
<SteveA_> hang around here then
<zyga> carlos: hmm? translation domain is incorrect? I don't understand how that could happen
<carlos> zyga, because we were not able to guess it automatically
<zyga> carlos: but....... all the translations come from some .po files anyway and are bound to a .pot file, how cannot you know the domain?
<zyga> I'm surely missing something
<carlos> zyga, because the .pot's filename is no always the translation domain
<carlos> there are many 'template.pot' files
<zyga> ah
<zyga> true
<zyga> okay one more question
<SteveA_> stub: maybe you can get a calling card recharge online?
<zyga> those tarballs I'm using - they contain everything or are they just the 40% we're talking about
<carlos> zyga, the 40% we are talking about + anything we fix
<zyga> okay
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> I'm having a tough nut to crack (I hope that's a saying in english too)
<stub> Charge on you credit card (available                          soon)
<zyga> carlos: what is the approximate size of all messages?
<zyga> and the total number of messages?
<zyga> if you know
<carlos> zyga, I don't know if it's the same in english, I don't understand it anyway ;-)
<carlos> zyga, no idea, sorry
<zyga> carlos: it means that I've got a hard things to do
<zyga> difficult
<carlos> ok
<zyga> okay launchpad says there are 0.5M msgids
<zyga> in 191 languages
<zyga> I'd guess that's about 1.4GB of data
<carlos> zyga, but that includes Hoary and Breezy
<zyga> ah..
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> okay thanks
<zyga> carlos: does it count duplicates?
<carlos> zyga, I think so, yes
<zyga> carlos: if I've got 3 identical messages, I get +3 not +1
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> darn :)
<zyga> I'm trying to 
<zyga> 1) minimze number of files that need to be on a single mirror
<zyga> 1) minimize server-to-server traffic
<zyga> 2) minimize server-to-client traffic
<zyga> 4) minimize the amount of wasted download per client (so that the client fetches only what it really needs to use)
<zyga> without 1) everything else is easyt
<zyga> but I don't know what the 'good' value is
<zyga> having 25K small files is bad
* zyga just recalculated
<zyga> only 11K files
<carlos> zyga, I think is easier if you write down a small specification with the requirements you have and I would try to tell you if it's possible or not
<zyga> the rest is junk/directories I guess
<zyga> carlos: I don't have a specs at all
<zyga> I'm trying to get two things possible
<zyga> 1) daily translation update
<zyga> 2) rare translation update
<carlos> zyga, I know you don't have specs, that's why I'm asking you one ;-)
<zyga> if I'd just put all the .po files in a big tree I've got 2 as easily as 1 but then performance sucks on various parts
<carlos> that way I will know exactly your requirements
<zyga> carlos: in progress, good idea :)
<zyga> carlos: does rosetta keep any extended stats around?
<zyga> carlos: like the daily number of commits
<carlos> no
<zyga> carlos: that kind of stuff
<zyga> :/
<zyga> darn
<carlos> I think we would get that from the database
<carlos> but we don't have any UI for that
<zyga> carlos: is it possible to extract this kind of information from the commit logfiles
<zyga> (curse the ui)
<carlos> we store the date when a translations was added
<carlos> so yes, we could build that kind of information
<zyga> I'd like to get the number of daily upgrades per each language
<zyga> so I guess every day we could count the number of entries that were updated today
<zyga> groupped by language
<carlos> zyga, please, file a bug report with the request
<zyga> carlos: okay
<SteveA_> (really good qa on links based on navigation)
<SteveA_> stub: i have a breezy package of skype if you want to try it for later
<zyga> SteveA_: skype built updated packages?
* Kinnison returns cursing all that is mechanical
<zyga> that work with breezy?
<SteveA_> yes
<stub> Any more planned calls? I rarely make phone calls, let alone international ones.
<zyga> SteveA_: cool
<SteveA_> i followed some instructions online
<zyga> is it possible to put them into multiverse?
<SteveA_> about getting the existing package, unpacking it, changing dependencies and repacking
<SteveA_> dunno, maybe
* zyga thinks cannonical + skype could talk about that 
<stub> It aint 'free' so I suspect that is as likely as canonical talking to sun about java
<zyga> stub: it's free as in beer
<carlos> zyga, there are other options using standard SIP protocol
<zyga> stub: equally not free are the binary drivers and we ship those
<carlos> I don't remember the URL, but they aim to offer the same services than skype
<carlos> and you don't need to use their client, a SIP compatible program is enough
<zyga> carlos: I don't know what that is but I assume that's something for voice, right?
<jamesh> zyga: we have to pay for beer over here.
<carlos> zyga, yeah
<zyga> carlos: as usual,  I care about the namespace
<zyga> carlos: If I canot find my friedns/clients online other client is not good enough
<zyga> jamesh: :-)
* zyga has a bucket of beer from the countryside house leftover from summer :)
<carlos> zyga, but this one is Free software and follows the standards and exists for Windows, MacOS and Linux...
<carlos> zyga, http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<zyga> checking
<zyga> carlos: can I connect to skype namespace?
<carlos> no, skype is not using open protocols so is impossible to connect with them, that's exactly its problem!
<zyga> eh
<zyga> so we're stuck again
<zyga> carlos: thst's free software?
<zyga> I cannot see any source code
<zyga> nm, got it
<zyga> anyway I think that skype in multiverse could be nice
<zyga> especially since a few of my firends with ubuntu were angry when I upgraded their system to breezy
<zyga> 'skype went away, aww'
<carlos> zyga, I think it was last time I looked at it, anyway if it's not (I'm not able to see the source code download link now), it's using open standards
<zyga> carlos: the source is misslabeled as a debian package
<zyga> carlos: the link goes to .tar.gz
<stub> Oh, I'm all for skype in Multiverse. I'm just drawing a parallel with Java, which last I heard we had never contacted Sun about shipping.
* zyga thinks sun would agree
<carlos> right
<zyga> sun officials said numerous times that they are willing if anyone asks them about it
<Lathiat> well we are shipping ibm java not sun java
<Lathiat> be nice to ship sun 1.5
<zyga> but I care for skype more then for java
<zyga> java has many implementations
<zyga> skype does not
<SteveA_> shtoom, man
<zyga> we've got some java, none skype to say it better
<stub> Indeed. Whenever I have raised the issue, the converstation degrades into discussions about free jvm implementations despite the original topic being *sun's* java. Which is what 99% of people mean and want when they say 'java'.
<zyga> how about a dapper goal
<stub> And strangely enough, the same thing just happened here with Skype ;)
<zyga> we could support 3rd party stuff that is free as in beer and works for linux I guess 
<zyga> vmware player could be there too
<SteveA_> stub: no
<SteveA_> stub: i was telling you to keep shtoom ;-)
<zyga> what is shtoom?
<SteveA_> voip
<SteveA_> free
<SteveA_> in python
<zyga> (by support I mean, hey-its-nice-of-you-to-show-some-effort-we-will-at-least-not-ignore-you)
<stub> Indeed, which has nothing to do with Skype besides providing similar functionality
<zyga> stub: exactly
<zyga> okay 
* ajmitch recalls that skype can't even go in multiverse 
<zyga> SteveA_: is it legal to repackage the .deb they provide?
<zyga> ajmitch: why?
<stub> ajmitch: Has anyone actually contacted the company in question? Until then, it is nothing but speculation.
* zyga thinks that if this is ever going to succed something official must happen
<zyga> skype as in company will just ignore individual requests
<ajmitch> stub: as it stands, it's not redistributable iirc
<stub> They might say 'no', or they might say 'sure - you can distribute it under these conditions'. And if those conditions meet our requirements too, it can go in.
<zyga> they will get a ton of lubricant if a company asks though
<stub> 'Hi. We would like to ship out over 1M CDs containing your software'
<zyga> :>
<stub> Well.. it wouldn't go on the cd...
<zyga> stub: hehe
<zyga> stub: we would like to facilitate the installation of your software on over 1M boxes 
<ajmitch> it'd depend on canonical making a request to redistribute, I guess
<zyga> yes
<ajmitch> which is just speculation as to whether it might happen :)
<zyga> but I'd say skype would bend over and say 'please do'
<stub> Sorry... 1.4M and counting
<zyga> http://support.skype.com/index.php?_a=knowledgebase&_j=questiondetails&_i=200&nav=+%26gt%3B+%3Ca+href%3D%27index.php%3F_a%3Dknowledgebase%26_j%3Dsubcat%26_i%3D11%27%3ESkype+for+Linux%3C%2Fa%3E
<zyga> we can redistribute it
<ajmitch> it'd be canonical encouraging users to support a closed program & closed protocol
<zyga> ajmitch: yes that's bad
<zyga> ajmitch: but then again fglrx and nvidia are bad 
<ajmitch> zyga: the text says that we can ship a downloader
<zyga> but it's what the users want
<zyga> and I'd say ubuntu wants users
<ajmitch> it doesn't say we can distribute
<ajmitch> users at what cost? (getting OT)
<zyga> ajmitch: ah, true
<zyga> ajmitch: good point
<zyga> but then again
<zyga> there will always be some software that is non-speach-free
<zyga> that is beer-free and for which there is a demand
<ajmitch> I know
<zyga> saying 'no' is only partially good
<ajmitch> I can accept that there's some use of this
<zyga> we kind of support free software this way
<ajmitch> but skype is a closed protocol as well
<ajmitch> which I really don't like :)
<zyga> skype is all but open - true
<zyga> but that is irrelevant to the culeless and that's what I'm talking about
<zyga> oh god
<zyga> a skype autopackage that gains popularity ...
<zyga> :-)
<zyga> that could be hell :D
<stub> Gaim supports a number of closed protocols as well as Jabber for IM.
* zyga thinks that skype could even pay for pre-installed skype on ubuntu cds
<zyga> stub: untill it support skype it's off topic
<zyga> users don't care about protocols, they care about namespace
<ajmitch> stub: they're 'open' enough that someone has reverse-engineered them
<stub> Yer. So people writing VoIP stuff will see all their audience is on Skype, so they need to get some sort of compatibility in order to migrate people away from it.
<ajmitch> which hasn't successfully been done yet on skype 
<ajmitch> afaik
* ajmitch should get back on-topic and find someone who knows about the distro pages in launchpad - have got some small ideas
<zyga> remember that skype was written by the people who created kazaa
<zyga> it might be a complex protocol
<Kinnison> ajmitch: there's a huge rework of those pages due to land soon IIRC
<ajmitch> Kinnison: right, I'm thinking of functionality seen on debian for checking dependencies & installability
<ajmitch> I was going to write up some code to do that for the MOTU team but figured it'd be better suited for launchpad
<Kinnison> ajmitch: well, sabdfl knows most about those pages, but I imagine he'll be very busy on the lead-up to UBZ
<ajmitch> alright
<Kinnison> ajmitch: writing a spec for UBZ would be a good way to get involved in this
<ajmitch> yes, I was going to write it up this weekend
<Kinnison> thanks
* ajmitch will be at UBZ, thankfully :)
<Kinnison> cool
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> launchpad's specs page starts to be a bit difficult to follow
* Kinnison sits down to work through what celso managed last night and to check on the specs
* carlos -> university
<carlos> see you later
<Keybuk> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/software/bzr-conflicts.el
<Keybuk> ^ for emacs users, now we're switching to bzr
* Kinnison makes rude grunting noises about the lack of smoothness in the transition
<Kinnison> Okay, I have a spec against soyuz but I think it'd be better filed against rosetta
<Kinnison> how do I reassign the spec in launchpad?
<jamesh> Kinnison: no web UI for that at the moment
<Keybuk> UPDATE specs ...
<Kinnison> oh FFS
<Kinnison> great
* Kinnison writes on his notepad about this
<jamesh> there is a bug for it
* Kinnison nods
<jamesh> bug 3426
<jamesh> apparently it is really unfair
<cprov> morning guys
<Kinnison> hi cprov
<cprov> jamesh: interesting new SingleJoin property in sqlobject0.7 ...how difficult would be to backport it ?
<cprov> Kinnison: hi
<jamesh> cprov: I don't know.  I just saw it in the documentation
<jamesh> cprov: it probably wouldn't be too difficult
<cprov> jamesh: do you think it'd be worth to have it ?
<jamesh> cprov: if it makes it easier to express what you want to do, then sure.
<jamesh> cprov: the question is whether to back port it or try to move forward to the new sqlobject version
<cprov> jamesh: yes, it does, 2 or 3 points in soyuz, we might have other
<cprov> jamesh: indeed, I thought  we are going near upstream, at least, in sqlobject
<stub> So does bzr give us any sort of aliasing ability, or do we need to setup environment variables to avoid having to type sftp://blahblahblahblahblahblah/the_branch all the time?
<Keybuk> there's a branches.conf thingy
<Keybuk> you could also just use shell variables like subversion
* Kinnison glares at dilyz
<Kinnison> s/z$/s/
<Kinnison> spit it out girl
<Kinnison> oh, she's not even here
<Kinnison> that'd explain it
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> anyway... wooyay \o/ process-upload finally landed
<ajmitch> yay
<ajmitch> well done
<stub> bah. No HTML bzr documentation installed :-(
<stub> Would that be because the daily .deb is currently rooted?
<ajmitch> I'd hope not
<Kinnison> stub: is that 'rooted' in the same manner as people laugh when I pronounce 'routed' the correct way?
* ajmitch thinks the package just doesn't have html docs
<jamesh> Kinnison: we pronounce "routed" the way we do to avoid confusion
<stub> Kinnison: That is the one
<stub> ajmitch: The ReST documentation is in there. The HTML could be generated from there with a script on install.
<stub> Which would fail atm because the post inst stuff dies
<mpt> Goooooood morning
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<Kinnison> mpt.
<gneuman> mornig!
<mpt> rats, forgot my headphones this morning
<ajmitch> stub: yes, I see build-api could be run to get api documentation
<Keybuk> jamesh: the funny thing is that the way you pronounce "routed" is English slang for exactly the same thing that Australian slang is for the way we pronounce "routed"
<kiko> Kinnison, yo?
<Kinnison> kiko: hey dude
* Kinnison is kinda busy sorting out queue stuff, what can I do for you?
<kiko> Kinnison, I wonder if I could get some review time from you for gina... tomorrow morning. :)
<Kinnison> Uhm
<Kinnison> it's my grandmother's 90th birthday party
<Kinnison> I can certainly have a look over it
<Kinnison> but you shouldn't rely on just me to review it
<kiko> well
<kiko> I travel out of here monday
<kiko> it will be in your hands from saturday onwards
<kiko> so I suggest you /do/ make time for it
* Kinnison looks at the clock and wonders how to make it stop for everyone else
<kiko> just make it stop for gina
<kiko> do you remember that twilight zone episode?
<kiko> the one where the lady finds a watch buried in her garden?
* Kinnison doesn't quite see how all this is meant to rest on his shoulders
<kiko> well, if you do, think about how that episode ends :)
<SteveA_> hi
<kiko> heya SteveA_ 
<kiko> SteveA_, #canonical-meeting
<SteveA_> i'm there
<kiko> cool
<SteveA_> bug 3451
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3451: Test pages exposed on normal layer when they need not be Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Stuart Bishop, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3451
<SteveA_> bug 3449
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3449: Common HTML quoted variable interpolation code Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3449
<SteveA_> bug 3450
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3450: NotificationList has a bogus __getitem__ Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Stuart Bishop, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3450
<mpt> nooooo
<mpt> lifeless?
<SteveA_> away
<SteveA_> what's up
<mpt> baz crashed during a switch
<SteveA_> baz?
<mpt> and now nothing works
<SteveA_> what kind of crash?
<mpt> unable to rmdir "/home/mpt/ubuntu/launchpad/,,merge-three-way.1129895862.16407.3/,,changeset/patches/lib" (Directory not empty)
<mpt> baz: uncaught exception: -1:(I/O error)
<SteveA_> seeing as it is baz
<SteveA_> which we won't need from monday
<SteveA_> i suggest getting your tree back into shape
<mpt> sure, that's all I wanted instructions for
<mpt> not to report a bug or anything
<SteveA_> okay
<mpt> Is it as simple as rm -r, then baz get?
<kiko> mpt, try nuking the ,, directories
<SteveA_> well...
<kiko> and trying again
<SteveA_> yeah
<SteveA_> but
<SteveA_> do baz status after nuking the directories
<SteveA_> just to check it can still do that
<mpt> ok
<SteveA_> and hasn't got thoroughtly hosed
<mpt> status: launchpad--bug-listings-love--0 is not imported yet.
<SteveA_> i don't know what that means
<kiko> weird
<stub> I've done what mpt has done a few times and never been able to recover (although I don't recall that last message)
<mpt> that's after deleting the ,,*
<kiko> sheesh
<mpt> dilys!
<mpt> I've missed you
<mpt> aha, RocketFuelSetup is (almost) all about bzr now
<mpt> kiko: So, rm -rf ~/ubuntu/launchpad; baz get mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--bug-listings-love--0 ~/ubuntu/launchpad
<mpt> Does that look right"?
<kiko> mpt, well. do you really want to nuke sourcecode?
<mpt> probably not
<kiko> mpt, so mv sourcecode somewhere else
<kiko> then baz get
<kiko> them move your sourcecode back in
<SteveA_> don't forget lib
<SteveA_> in lib there are other trees too
<kiko> SteveA_, oh. I thought that was no longer the case?
<mpt> If sourcecode/ and lib/ are moved somewhere else, so baz get doesn't see them, how will that speed things up?
<mpt> Won't baz get think "oh, they're not there, I'd better download them"?
<SteveA_> kiko: it will be changed by monday
<SteveA_> don't know what the current state is
<SteveA_> mpt: you'd need to keep just the external trees in lib, not the canonical subdir or symlinks
<mpt> why?
<kiko> mpt, because baz isn't recursive.
<SteveA_> bzr handles this better
<SteveA_> of course ;-)
<kiko> Keybuk, SteveA_, niemeyer, sabdfl: time
<Keybuk> kiko: I'm waiting for the leader, apparently
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stevea]  Add dependency-aware scoring algorithm (patch-2705: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<cprov> carlos: see you
<Keybuk> kiko: apparently I'm still waiting
<Keybuk> the hold music is nice
<kiko> Keybuk, so am I. so you like new age? I like nokia 770s
<Keybuk> mine hasn't arrived yet
<Keybuk> either today or tomorrow
<kiko> cvd has mine
<kiko> niemeyer, ping?
<niemeyer> kiko: Pong!
<kiko> niemeyer, are you not dialled in?
<niemeyer> kiko: Nope..
<niemeyer> kiko: Dialing
<kiko> you're late
* kiko kicks niemeyer 
* niemeyer yields
* niemeyer still trying
<kiko> niemeyer, 00 21 44 1452 567 588
<niemeyer> kiko: What's the "valid digits"?
<kiko> niemeyer, don't you read email?
<kiko> privmsgd it
<egoleo> Launchpad could not import GPG key, the reason was:.Check if you published it correctly in the global key ring (using gpg --send-keys KEY) and that you add entered the fingerprint correctly (as produced by gpg --fingerprint YOU). Try later or cancel your request
<egoleo> can someone help me
<Kinnison> what is your key fingerprint?
<egoleo> 578A 9920 F14C 2474 E126  4EEC 8156 5CE7 1445 0D1B
<egoleo> that is it
<Lathiat> i cant find that key on subkeys.pgp.net, 
<Lathiat> how long ago did you --send-keys it?
<Lathiat> it takes a while for them to sync around the keyserver
<Lathiat> +s
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> i just did it
<kiko> egoleo, I'm going to update that message, cool
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> how do u mean kiko
<kiko> egoleo, the message launchpad gives you is a bit cryptic. I have improved it.
<mpt> bah
<mpt> Can I switch to bzr now? </whine>
<kiko> Kinnison, I had an idea.
<Kinnison> kiko: I have them all the time. Let me know if you ever work out how to get rid of them
<Kinnison> ideas get me into all sorts of trouble
<kiko> Kinnison, this one might be good. can I send you an updated gina.txt file today, to see what you think of it?
<kiko> it will take you 30m-1h of reading through it to fully grasp all the little corner cases
<kiko> you can reply to me by tomorrow morning my time
<kiko> I won't ask for your code review
<Kinnison> sure, send it over
<kiko> thanks
<Kinnison> I may have to review it tomorrow morning my-time
<Kinnison> but I'll definitely make sure to take it with me to my parents' place
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> just found a friggin failure
<kiko> @#!$@!@!#$
<stub> bradb: Do you happen to remember why we allow milestones to be linked to both a product and a distribution at the same time? Or did I write a bad constraint?
<bradb> I think that would be a bad constraint.
<kiko> stub, wow, gneuman asked about this yesterday
<stub> kiko: He just asked me. My thinking is with brad
<sivang> 'afternoon all
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> hey sivang 
<stub> We discussed this but the only write up is a photo of a whiteboard. I remember drawing diagrams in there, but don't remember the conversations ;)
<mpt> The launchpad! It runs!
<sivang> mpt: Where does it run?
<mpt> sivang: on this computer
<mpt> after major surgery
<BjornT> mpt: how's the bug-listing-love landing going?
<kiko> surgery
<sivang> mpt: I hope it sustained more of his natural parts :)
<kiko> stub, note that I /think/ that mark plans to redo our milestoning.
<kiko> the current situation is a hack, we all know that
<mpt> BjornT: The 6th landing attempt just failed
<bradb> dear baz, you DON'T need 2G of revlib to cache b.b@c.c, mmkay?
* bradb is very curious to see bzr's disk space, CPU and memory usage patterns
<BjornT> mpt: ok, let me know if i can do anything to help. i have a branch that i want to land after yours.
<bradb> mpt: Do you run the tests with "python test.py -f canonical.launchpad" (after making sure you're synched with rf) and make sure there are no failures before submitting a merge request?
<mpt> bradb: normally I just run the pagetests
<kiko> BjornT, can you explain to me the technical difficulty in getting our tests to run a single story of pagetests?
<mpt> that's what caught me in the 1st and 2nd attempts, because the failure was a doctest and I didn't realize
<bradb> ah
<kiko> mpt, type make check and go have lunch
<kiko> when you come back, you'll have results
<SteveA_> kiko: there isn't a great difficulty.  it just needs coding
<kiko> or submit to pqm and wait
<mpt> kiko: I know what the problem is, PQM told me
<kiko> SteveA_, how much coding? I'd buy a DVD to the person who did it
<kiko> SteveA_, it /really/ makes life slower for development
<SteveA_> i just run all the pagetests
<mpt> BjornT, kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3425
<SteveA_> which doesn't take too long
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3425: Mysterious failure of pagetests/foaf/30-mergepeople.txt Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3425
* bradb has lost a few days due to not being able to run stories
<SteveA_> i'd guess 3 hrs max coding
<kiko> SteveA_, a DVD of /your/ choice
<SteveA_> bradb: did you run the pagetests instead?
<kiko> SteveA_, they take 25 minutes here
<bradb> SteveA: no, make check
<SteveA_> kiko: i know about your clandestine connections to the porn film industry...
<SteveA_> bradb: well, there you go
<SteveA_> you have the ability already to run all page tests
<kiko> SteveA_, 25 minutes. think about it.
<SteveA_> kiko: i accept that point
<kiko> multiply by 4 * 5 per day. for 3h + a DVD.
<mpt> You could watch the DVD while waiting for the tests to run!
<stub> I think the bounties system only accepts $US estimates. There is no support for DVDs
<SteveA_> whatever, *i* wont' be doing it today... specday ate my code
<kiko> stub, I can change that, just watch me
<bradb> SteveA: Unless I'm missing something, the README.txt in pagetests/ seems to refer to a binary "pagetests" that doesn't exist.
<stub> kiko: I would suggest a quick and dirty hack to test_pages.py, where it only builds a single story if an environment ariable is set. Should only take 5 minutes, plus PQM landing time.
<SteveA_> bradb: you know how to run just the pagetests don't you?
<bradb> SteveA: Like most people here, no, I don't. :)
<SteveA_> stub: passing in --story=name should be just a bit longer
<SteveA_> bradb: i told you it repeatedly on irc
<SteveA_> you ran them
<bradb> We still get people asking how to run *one* test :)
<mpt> oh, for smeg's sake
<mpt> I just got the same error
<mpt> so my tree is hosed again
<ddaa> mpt: humbly suggesting you go write specs and come back on monday.
<ddaa> no point on pulling your hair out on baz today
<kiko-fud> he probably has changes in that tree he doesn't want to lose
<bradb> mpt knows that more conflicts await him!
<bradb> my changes /shouldn't/ conflict with mpt's, mind. I'm mostly writing Python code to display feedback in the UI.
* bradb does some good ole manual library-add's
<Kinnison> Umm, I'm getting a ForbiddenAttribute error
<Kinnison> but the attribute in question is in the interface
<Kinnison> And the interface is in the zcml
<kiko-fud> read the traceback carefully
<Kinnison> anyone have any ideas?
<mpt> ddaa: yeah, I was thinking about that, except I'm kinda blocking Bjorn
<mpt> BjornT: Perhaps you could branch off my branch to fix the mass editing?
* bradb wonders if that would be useful, given the bzr switch on Monday
<SteveA_> Kinnison: paste the traceback
<BjornT> mpt: actually, we could do like this. i merge your branch into mine, and land both.
<kiko-fud> BjornT, please, do that.
<Kinnison> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filedNiJ11.html
<SteveA_> kiko-fud: i think we should get some time with the infrastructure team to improve test infrastructure in general, pair programming at ubz
<bradb> Kinnison: who's allowed to edit that attrib?
<mpt> BjornT: That's kinda what I meant, though I would suggest branching instead otherwise you'll have a lot of merge conflicts
<SteveA_> Kinnison: what permission does that attribute have?
<kiko-fud> SteveA_, sounds good.
<Kinnison>     status = Int(
<Kinnison>             title=_("Queue status"), required=True, readonly=False,
<Kinnison>             )
<Kinnison> bradb: I don't understand your question
<Kinnison> SteveA_: that's all I know ^^
* bradb leaves it to SteveA 
<BjornT> mpt: our branches already have conflicts, that's why i was waiting for you to land yours, so i would be the one to resolve the conflicts.
<SteveA_> Kinnison:  in the zcml
<Kinnison>     <content class="canonical.launchpad.database.DistroReleaseQueue">
<Kinnison>         <allow interface="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IDistroReleaseQueue" />
<SteveA_> where is the interface mentioned... 
<bradb> btw, are the conferences running on time this morning?
<Kinnison>     </content>
<SteveA_> yeah, there
<SteveA_> bradb: calls, yes
<bradb> ok
<SteveA_> and is 'status' from that interface?
<Kinnison> yep
<Kinnison> it's on IDistroReleaseQueue
<Kinnison> and DistroReleaseQueue implements(IDistroReleaseQueue)
<SteveA_> ah
<SteveA_> you're setting it
<SteveA_> what permission do you want to protect setting that attribute?
<Kinnison> I haven't got a clue
<SteveA_> what code needs to set it?
<Kinnison> the queued
<SteveA_> a cron script
<SteveA_> or deamon then
<Kinnison> yes
<SteveA_> so, protect it with launchpad.Admin
<SteveA_> like this
<Kinnison> Umm, what happens if later we want to put it in the webapp too?
<mpt> ok, see y'all Monday for hot bzr action
<Kinnison> and have distro admins be able to edit it?
<Kinnison> (this is a *VERY* likely scenario)
<SteveA_>   <require permission='launchpad.Admin' set_attributes='status' />
<SteveA_> at that point, we'll need to use an appropriate permission for that
<SteveA_> maybe launchpad.Admin, maybe launchpad.Edit
<SteveA_> or maybe i'll have removed permissions entirely by then... depending when it is
<Kinnison> urgh
<SteveA_> to make it run in a cron script or daemon
<Kinnison> okay, so for now it's only changed in tests and the scripts on appservers
<SteveA_> you just need it to have *some* permission
<SteveA_> it ought to work like that in your cronscript, but might still fail in your doctest
<SteveA_> because they're running with different security policies
<Kinnison> oh
<Kinnison> the cronscript works, yes
<SteveA_> sorry -- cruft alert
<Kinnison> which is nice
<egoleo> kiko
<egoleo> my thing is still not updated
<egoleo> is still not working
<SteveA_> Kinnison: you'd need to add a security adapter class for IDistroReleaseQueue and permission launchpad.Admin
<egoleo> key fingerprint
<Kinnison> SteveA_: urgh, how do I do that?
* Kinnison sobs
<SteveA_> that says anonymous is allowed to or something... erg... not nice, just for the purposes of testing
<SteveA_> so instead
<Kinnison> all I want to do is test it
<SteveA_> in the test
<SteveA_> you should remove its security proxy
<Kinnison> uhm
<egoleo> Launchpad could not import GPG key, the reason was:.Check if you published it correctly in the global key ring (using gpg --send-keys KEY) and that you add entered the fingerprint correctly (as produced by gpg --fingerprint YOU). Try later or cancel your request.
<egoleo> any help
<Kinnison> won't that ruin the purpose of the test?
<SteveA_> i think something like  from zope.security.proxy import removeSecurityProxy
* Kinnison is testing that realiseUpload() works
<SteveA_> if you grep for 'naked' in the launchpad source code, you'll find an example
* Kinnison sighs
<SteveA_> this will be easier once i've refactored the security stuff, as needed for some other things
<Kinnison> if I'm gonna have to remove the proxy I may as well get the object directly instead of through the utilities
<SteveA_> yes and no
<SteveA_> yes, in one way
<SteveA_> no because then we're left with wanting to re-do it later when the security works appropriately
<SteveA_> but anyway, do what you need to do now
<SteveA_> i'm glad you're putting together tests
* Kinnison is learning see ;-)
<egoleo> Launchpad could not import GPG key, the reason was:.Check if you published it correctly in the global key ring (using gpg --send-keys KEY) and that you add entered the fingerprint correctly (as produced by gpg --fingerprint YOU). Try later or cancel your request.
<Kinnison> You can put that on my next review. "Seems more positively disposed towards actually testing his goddamned code" :-)
<Kinnison> I assume the next review is around april time?
<egoleo> Launchpad could not import GPG key, the reason was:.Check if you published it correctly in the global key ring (using gpg --send-keys KEY) and that you add entered the fingerprint correctly (as produced by gpg --fingerprint YOU). Try later or cancel your request.
<SteveA_> Kinnison: i think there's a small review coming up in the next couple of months
<SteveA_> and a full review next year
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> SteveA_: I remove the security proxies at as small a granularity as the tests will allow for now
<Kinnison> SteveA_: and I've added an XXX and am just filing a bug
<SteveA_> okay, that's great
<SteveA_> thanks
<Kinnison> woo \o/.
* Kinnison got bug 3456
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3456: upload-and-queue (upstream) - queue doctest removes security proxies Fix req. for: launchpad-upload-and-queue (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3456
<ddaa> I have a little dbschema problem that needs fixing urgently (need it for some code to be done before UBZ)
<Kinnison> ddaa: What's up?
* Kinnison did a bunch of dbschema work recently
<ddaa> Kinnison: I did not mean dbschema, but db schema :)
<Kinnison> ddaa: Oh, database schema
<ddaa> Here's the problem: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/GhostRevisions
<ddaa> In a nutshell, I want to be able to say "i know this revision id is an ancestor of that revision, but I know nothing more about it", and
<SteveA_> sabdfl: feature for the spec tracker: when you get a spec not found, render a custom 404 page that gives you a one click option to create that spec
<SteveA_> that way, people need to enter the spec url once only ,in the wiki page.  click it, register it. done.
<ddaa> be able to fill in the revision details if I ever find it at a later time, but without ever doing UPDATE on the Revision table, and without loosening the non-NULL constraints there.
<ddaa> I sort of guess I might get away with another level of indirection, but that would suck.
<ddaa> IOW, I want polymorphism...
<SteveA_> bug 3457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3457: spec tracker should have 404 page that lets you make new spec Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3457
<rjwittams> I am getting "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication." when trying to post a bug in malone. I am logged in. 
<ddaa> Mh... maybe I could get away with adding Revision.ghost boolean, and telling sqlobject to refuse doing UPDATE on a Revision where the ghost is False.
<ddaa> SteveA_: do you think that can be done?
<SteveA_> ddaa: you can write the logic for that in sqlobject, sure
<SteveA_> hi rjwittams 
<bradb> SteveA, kiko-fud, BjornT, jbailey: conf time for us?
<bradb> and sabdfl, of course
<ddaa> SteveA_: got a pointer to get me going, this "refuse to update if FOO" logic is new to me...
<SteveA_> rjwittams:  if you go back to the previous page, and shift+reload it, and try again, same problem or not?
<SteveA_> ddaa: write a method.  use the method to do updates... ?
<ddaa> SteveA_: but then I want to prevent other code from being careless and directly setting attributes.
<rjwittams> SteveA_: I tried a few times. 
<SteveA_> rjwittams: sorry that i can't look into this right now.  got a phone conference call about to start
<SteveA_> ddaa: use your interface
<ddaa> SteveA_: the code that updates this tables is zopeless
<SteveA_> so
<bradb> "The leeduh has not yet arrived. Please stuhned by."
<ddaa> well... I wrote the code to bypass getUtility because i could not get it to work in the zopeless importd environment...
<ddaa> sigh
<ddaa> Ignorance sucks.
<rjwittams> SteveA_: is there somewhere else to report the bug? This kind of thing makes people just give up. 
<SteveA_> ddaa: write the interface to not allow access to the 'direct' attributes
<SteveA_> BjornT: ping
<SteveA_> jbailey: ping
<BjornT> SteveA_: pong, i'm calling now
<jbailey> SteveA_: Yes? =)
<rjwittams> SteveA_: Oh, it finally worked. 
<kiko-fud> Kinnison, ping
<SteveA_> rjwittams: cool
<ddaa> SteveA_: I tell you I did not manage to use the interface plumbing there...
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: yo
<SteveA_> please file a bug on it
<ddaa> nevermind
<SteveA_> rjwittams: most error pages have an email address you can report bugs to
<SteveA_> rjwittams: it is a bug that this page doesn't do so
<ddaa> I'll just do make it unsafe
<kiko-fud> Kinnison, can I get a phone call with you in about 45m
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.37: Cherry pick steve.alexander@canonical.com/launchpad--trivial--1 (patch-5: steve.alexander@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<rjwittams> rjwittams: This one seemed to just be a single text line with that error. Odd. 
<SteveA_> thanks stub
<SteveA_> rjwittams: yes.  that's a bug we should fix
<SteveA_> actually, i'll file that bug
<ddaa> Thanks for bearing with me. I got an idea to do it in some completely different way to avoid the trouble :)
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: erm, I was planning on packing to leave before my spec meeting
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: how long will the call take?
<kiko-fud> it's a gina issue
<Kinnison> sooner rather than later is better for me
<kiko-fud> i'm on the phone now though :-(
<Kinnison> 16:45 if it'll be no more than a 15m call is fine
<SteveA_> bug 3459
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3459: 'application error, POSTing...' error needs to be a proper error page Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3459
<SteveA_> rjwittams: this is the bug about that error page.  i've accepted it.
<kiko-fud> thanks steve
<kiko-fud> Kinnison, UTC?
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: local time
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: I.E. ring me in 25 minutes
<Kinnison> woohoo!
* Kinnison has a doctest which confirms that upload->NEW->ACCEPTED->PUBLISHED works
<carlos> Kinnison, congratulations!
<Kinnison> carlos: how's that rosetta thing coming along?
<carlos> Kinnison, busy preparing the specs session for today but I have the whole weekend, don't worry
<Kinnison> carlos: coolio
<carlos> kiko, did you added any Rosetta spec to launchpad already?
<kiko> nope
<Kinnison> kiko: can I except a call in 5m?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stub,mpt (email template)]  add cron script that sends out reminders regarding answered support questions. (patch-2706: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<kiko> I'll try
* Kinnison grins
<silbs> hi guys
<kiko> hi
<silbs> so, for UBZ elmo is setting up a server to bring with us that will have a complete copy of the wiki
<silbs> (in case of connectivity issues, etc)
<kiko> yeah
<silbs> given the specs in LP, does that server have to have a copy of the LP produciton db??
<SteveA_> arg
<SteveA_> that will be really hard to sort out...
<kiko> ...
<silbs> arg is exactly what I was thinking...
<kiko> *args
<silbs> and why I brought the issue to the attention of the experts
* kiko *args
<Kinnison> If connectivity sucks, we're gonna have so many more issues than just the wiki
<SteveA_> unless we smash the spec table for launchpad / ubuntu on our return...
<kiko> uhm
<kiko> SteveA_, I got dropped
<kiko> from the confcall
<SteveA_> ok
<kiko> SteveA_, plus, I have a call with Kinnison 
<kiko> it's an urgent gina issue
<SteveA_> ok, go for it
<kiko> can I make that call and then rejoin?
<kiko> thanks
<SteveA_> yes
<SteveA_> i'll ping you if questions
<carlos> kiko, I'm doing it atm
<kiko> thanks
<carlos> so don't worry about that
<carlos> btw, the small icon that should appear near our name if you upload a file does not appear at the specs page. I only see the default one there
<carlos> The "Emblem"
<kiko> weird
<SteveA_> emblems should be for teams only
<Kinnison> I thought emblems always replaced team icons everywhere
* Kinnison is wondering why the emblems don't show in the main area on his person page
<kiko> because the sab loves portlets :)
<Kinnison> they make little/no sense in the portlet though
<SteveA_> Kinnison, cprov: call in 27 mins
<Kinnison> SteveA_: *nod*
<cprov> SteveA_: right
<Kinnison> SteveA_: should we ring in at 17:30 or a little before?
<SteveA_> ring dead on
<Kinnison> right
<sivang> there a developers meetin gnow?
<kiko> sivang, no, worse: phone calls :-P
<sivang> ah ok :)
<kiko> I guess I should brush my teeth so I don't smell funny
<Kinnison> poor kiko will have to hear my dulcet tones
<sivang> in a phone call? :)
<kiko> sivang, these are special nuclear phones
<kiko> russian technology
<sivang> heheh
<SteveA_> what package is 'mail' in?
<SteveA_> i need it to run submit-merge
<kiko> you don't want to talk about that in israel, sivang 
<Kinnison> SteveA_: Umm, mailx ?
<Kinnison> yep, mailx
<sivang> kiko: lol, stop it :)
<SteveA_> ta
<SteveA_> i'll add it to the dependencies page
<Kinnison> SteveA_: better yet, add a python script to rocketfuel to do SMTP
<kiko> dude
<kiko> Kinnison, wasn't there a way to get a longer name than SSPPH?
<kiko> Kinnison, can you take a phone call now?
<SteveA_> Kinnison: i think not
<Kinnison> SteveA_: :-(
<Kinnison> kiko: sure
<SteveA_> Kinnison: well... i dunno... i like to be able to queue things up when i'm offline
<SteveA_> so do you mean smtp to localhost?
<SteveA_> if so, yay
<Kinnison> SteveA_: then you'd best add an MTA to the deps
<SteveA_> damn
<SteveA_> it won't allow me to cancel its installatation!
<SteveA_> and bugzilla is being horrid to me
* SteveA_ writes that python script
<bradb> ddaa: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/file32O561.html -- is there a quick way to pinpoint where the (seemingly likely) revlib or arch cache corruption is?
<bradb> I'd rather not apply 133 revisions all over again.
<ddaa> not that I know of
<ddaa> but a tar error is more likely something else
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> gzip error
<bradb> Yup
<bradb> Last time I had the exact same thing, and it appeared to be cache/revlib corruption.
<ddaa> I fail to see how a cache/revlib problem would cause gzip to fail...
<ddaa> I'd rather attribute that to bad local mirror, network problem, or hardware problem
<bradb> ddaa: maybe it didn't finish downloading the tarball when I Ctrl-C'd or ran out of disk space?
<ddaa> I think that would cause something else to fail
<ddaa> like... I don't know, were you runnin rsync on roketfuel at the same time?
<bradb> Last time I had this exactly same problem, spent a lot of time narrowing down exactly which patch it was that caused the problem, and then removed the relevant patch from the arch cache and my revlib, and all went smoothly after that.
<bradb> ddaa: no :)
<ddaa> patch in the arch cache?
<ddaa> never seen that...
<ddaa> only seen ancestry information there...
<bradb> *shrug* I understand nothing about the arch cache. I removed something in the arch cache though.
<ddaa> I'd be more inclined to think that you are having the same exact problem you had before
<bradb> Me too
<ddaa> frankly, I'll tell you two things
<bradb> Last time it was caused (seemingly) by the fact that I ran out of disk space near the end of a commit ;)
<ddaa> That should not cause gzip error in the builder...
<carlos> who is OndejSur ?
<kiko> Kinnison, one more problem
<Kinnison> kiko: hurrah
<carlos> is he a member of the launchpad development team?
<ddaa> what the gzip error means here is that there's a bad compressed changeset somewhere
<ddaa> why and how it got bad, and how serious that is, i have no idea
<kiko> Kinnison, if a package doesn't change over releases but is moved from one component to another, boom.
<ddaa> bradb: so the two things I want to tell you
<Kinnison> kiko: boom?
<kiko> Kinnison, I don't think that will happen with pockets
<Kinnison> kiko: shouldn't be boom
<ddaa> 1. I have no clue how to fix your problem
<Kinnison> kiko: it's just a different publishing record
<ddaa> 2. I really cannot be bothered to pretzel my brain about baz issues anymore, since the switch to bzr is next week
* SteveA_ used thunderbird and enigmail to tell pqm to do stuff
<bradb> ddaa: ok, fair enough. just one small question then: is it safe to remove .arch-cache/archives/rocketfuel@canonical.com?
<ddaa> bradb: might cause unbearable slowness once (thought I think there's some stuff to avoid it), but it's perfectly safe
<bradb> thanks, i'll try that. other than that, it's all about monday.
* Kinnison goes to ring in for the confcall
* cprov waiting for kiko 
<bradb> Hm, it's at about this time that I'm really wishing specs were priority null by default
* bradb mails stub
<SteveA_> null meaning 'unassigned' ?
* kiko waits for phone to unbusy here
<bradb> SteveA: null priority, i.e. like bugtask.priority is null by default, so as not to mislead you into thinking you've prioritized it at all.
<kiko> yep
<SteveA_> bradb: just replied, after talking with mark on the phone
<SteveA_> bradb: it is a nice idea, but there are other things to consider there
<carlos> kiko, all Rosetta specs set as Braindump and draft are now at https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+specs
<carlos> kiko, SteveA, sabdfl I suppose we don't need the ones already Approved or Implemented for the meeting, right?
<bradb> SteveA: Such as?
<bradb> I was mainly considering the fact that my life is much more painful due to the way it currently works.
<kiko> carlos, no, but it would be nice to have them
<carlos> kiko, I know, but I need to prepare the meeting so I will add them later or another day
<kiko> sure
<carlos> I think it's a bit weird that the only easy way I have to handle Rosetta specs "easily" is from my personal +specs page to filter out the specs that I don't care about....
* Kinnison packs to go
<Kinnison> ciao all
<sivang> Kinnison: bye 
<sivang> carlos: we should have a way for a launchpad person to tag specs that are interested to him and then be able to view only "Specs interesting to me"
* bradb & # lunch
<sivang> or call it "My Specs"
<carlos> Kinnison, bye
<carlos> sivang, that exists
<carlos> sivang, you can subscribe to specs
<Kinnison> sabdfl: mail sent to cvd and edward
* Kinnison heads off
<sivang> carlos: Doh! right :)
<carlos> and then visit, for instance, https://launchpad.net/people/carlos/+subscribedspecs
<sabdfl> cheers Kinnison
<SteveA_> we need a spec tracker spec
<SteveA_> to collect these comments in
<kiko> definitely
<SteveA_> maybe there is one already...
* SteveA_ looks
<kiko> yeah right
<sivang> SteveA_: to spec furhter improvments etc?
<SteveA_> sivang: yes
<SteveA_> and also to document what it is all about
* zyga is back from work
<SteveA_> so that there's a place people can go to learn the whys and wherefores
<sivang> SteveA_: I see, well paste the link here if you come across it :)
<SteveA_> oh here it is https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SpecTracker
<kiko> sabdfl, there was nothing in your gina-improvements branch
<SteveA_> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/specification-tracker
<carlos> SteveA, kiko, sabdfl should I call now to the number Claire gave me?
<kiko> yes
<carlos> ok
<SteveA_> i'm on there
<sivang> I have reported a couple of bugs while doing the mass spec registering yesterday and the day before, do anybody think they can count as use cases in the spec that may be worth implementing ? #3375, #3436, #3248
<jordi> this is fucking incredible
<jordi> not only I don't have internet at home
<jordi> The internet access I was using at my mother's house has been cancelled
<kiko> heh
<kiko> sivang, pester SteveA_ about that, sounds good
<jordi> now I'm at my father's, which is somewhat away from Valencia.
<SteveA_> bug 3375
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3375: No way to continue adding specs after adding a previous one. Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3375
<SteveA_> bug 3436
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA_> bug 3428
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3428: Cross platform failure Fix req. for: ltsp (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3428
<SteveA_> bug 3459
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3459: 'application error, POSTing...' error needs to be a proper error page Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3459
<SteveA_> bug 3457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3457: spec tracker should have 404 page that lets you make new spec Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3457
<SteveA_> sivang: you can list bugs 3375, 3436, 3248 and 3457 on the spec tracker spec
<SteveA_> is bug 3436 a security-related one?
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
* SteveA_ is on a conference call...
<sivang> SteveA_: let's talk later, ping me up :)
<SteveA_> sivang: would like to, but i'm on calls all night long
<sivang> SteveA_: ok, monday ?
<sivang> or sunday :) , or tommorow. I will be available
<sivang> 3436 was somehow made private,
<sivang> duonno why
<sivang> (I didn't tag it as a secret bug)
<SteveA_> bug 3248
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3248: SupportTracker should have the notion of "Tracks" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3248
<SteveA_> bug 3436
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<sivang> SteveA_: I myself cannot access it, I think it was something about adding a specname that already existed
<SteveA_> bug 3436
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA_> bradb: interesting malone bug here
<SteveA_> BjornT_: also ^^^
<SteveA_> bug 3436 is not private
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA_> but inaccessible to Ubugtu 
<sivang> SteveA_: I'm getting "no permission" error when trying to view it
<SteveA_> sivang: okay
<SteveA_> sivang: i'll leave it as it is, so that brad or BjornT_ can diagnose the problem
<sivang> SteveA_: ok, should I open a bug about it?
<SteveA_> sure
<sivang> okay
* bradb returns
<sivang> bradb: what you're email in launchpad to assign you a bug?
<bradb> At first instinct, that's a Ubugtu bug, not a Malone bug
<bradb> s/a/an/
<bradb> Probably because the null bugtask page returns a 404, though a useful page is presented to the user.
<sivang> bradb: what does a null bugtask means?
<kiko> bradb, a 404?!
<SteveA_> sivan gets an error going to that bug
<bradb> sivang: it comes from the null object pattern. i.e. being able to represent an object when you don't have one.
<sivang> bradb: ah
<SteveA_> kiko: null bugtasks give you a 404
<bradb> kiko: yeah, that's what SteveA and mpt told me to do
<SteveA_> so you don't get them in history / bookmarks
<SteveA_> but this seems to be a different bug
<SteveA_> bradb: that bug, it is a real bug in that context
<sivang> bradb: I was able to access it before
<SteveA_> bradb: and sivan can't access it
<bradb> sivang: what URL are you referring to, exactly?
<bradb> sivang: so, to clarify in human terms a null object allows us to present a page to you about bug #42 on Launchpad, even though it may not have yet been directly reported on Launchpad (instead giving you a button that says "Yes, I want to report this on Launchpad", etc.)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #42: Bug description listed in task is not the correct description Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Fixed http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/42
<sivang> bradb: I listed all the bugs I reported, then tried to click it following : https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3436
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<sivang> bradb: I see then. But still this is a real bugreport :)
<bradb> oh right, darn
<bradb> there's a dup of that bug that is marked private, shown on that bug page
<sivang> uh-ha :)
<bradb> i meant to have fixed this kind of error from happening, but i perhaps this page tries to access an attribute that i haven't made public for priv bugs
* bradb looks
<sivang> bradb: I wonder why that bug would have been kade unpublic in the first place , then.
<jordi> carlos?
<jordi> carlos: are we doing a big import today? Files are taking a while to appear.
<carlos> don't think so
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> two tiny imports I've done don't appear
<jordi> net6 and obby
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+translations
<sabdfl> jordi's been busy :-)
<jordi> heh
<jordi> a needed update for lliurex, including Spanish, so why not :)
<jordi> gnomebaker needs language cleanup
<bradb> sivang: the private bug has traceback info in it, which makes some people decide to mark it private
<jordi> There's a lot of Foo (Country) pots that should be removed as soon as possible
<sivang> bradb: ah , I see. UNderstood
<SteveA_> bradb: can you make sivang a subscriber to the private bug?
<bradb> sure
<SteveA_> sivang: then, you'll be able to see it
<jordi> right now, the feature to see the translation of a string in any of your preferred languages is not enabled, is it?
<sivang> SteveA_: thanks
<jordi> sabdfl: do you know why this was removed (seeing French strings as reference when translating to Catlaan)
<bradb> sivang: done
* sivang rushes to see
* bradb gets bitten by the popup window for selecting a person; pretty awkward in a browser config that opens all new windows in a new tab instead :)
<sivang> lol
<sivang> bradb: btw, that window needs ALOT of improvment. it's usable, but has it's amount of pain :)
<sivang> should be faster to search people etc, maybe cache some of the results and let user choose them client side
<bradb> sivang: I've been hoping for a Google Suggest widget for quite a while now, but we haven't seen much movement on that end, unfortunately.
<SteveA_> bradb: on the ubz list
<bradb> Hm, it looks like null bugtasks *aren't* returning 404's.
<SteveA_> no test?
<sivang> bradb: ah, that's the twisted/ajax thingy?
<bradb> or an incorrect test
<bradb> sivang: yeah :)
<bradb> SteveA: hm, the tests look like this:
<bradb> >>> check("/products/netapplet/+bug/1")
<bradb> >>> check_not_found("/products/netapplet/+bug/1/+viewstatus")
<bradb> >>> check_not_found("/products/netapplet/+bug/1/+editstatus")
<bradb> (i.e. for testing when a bug is not yet reported on a context)
<SteveA_> looks right
<SteveA_> write a 'manual' 404 page test
<SteveA_> to check it out
<bradb> SteveA_: does it look right though? i thought you wanted: /products/netapplet/+bug/1 to return a 404 as well (i.e. that's the page that provides the button to easy-file the bug)
<SteveA_> mpt: hi
<sivang> may I as what /netapplet/ means in the path?
<mpt> hi SteveA_, just got back from class
<kiko> yo SteveA_ you dropper
<bradb> sivang: it's a Product.name
<bradb> so, /products/firefox/+bug/1, /products/bazaar/+bug/1, etc.
<kiko> Kinnison?
<sivang> Kinnison: I think he left for somewhere dunno
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I think so too
<kiko> that was a last desperate measure
<sivang> bradb: how do you know/make netapplet not have a bug #1 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1
<bradb> sivang: Well, it's either reported in netapplet or it isn't, but you can always view bug #1 in the context of netapplet.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1
<bradb> more generally, you can always view the context of any bug in any context
<carlos> jordi, around?
<bradb> er, s/the context of//
<sivang> bradb: so for the sake of testing, you will change it when bug 1 will become exisiting for netapplet?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1
<mpt> sivang: In other words, netapplet already doesn't have a bug 1. But if it was useful to do so, you could ask for that bug to be fixed in netapplet specifically, and one of the ways of doing that would be by hacking the URL.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1
<sivang> bradb: what the context of bugs in the path of /malone/bugs/... ? 
<bradb> sivang: that redirects to the first context it finds
<SteveA_> bug 0
<Ubugtu> Error: Error getting Malone bug #0: Bug does not exist
<zyga> bug latest
<zyga> (this should display bug with highest id)
<zyga> :D
<sivang> zyga: tell Seveas , I think he's the Ubugtu hacker :)
<Seveas> zyga, why would it be useful?
<kiko> SteveA_, I'm buzzing mpt back in
<kiko> one moment
<SteveA_> mpt: ???
<mpt> SteveA_: Sorry, I was just trying to find out what to dial before the country code
<zyga> Seveas: I've just filed a bug about this thing being missing
<zyga> Seveas: it;s the latest bug
<zyga> ;-)
<zyga> just kidding thoug (no bug)
<zyga> I think it could be usefull when someone is talking about a just-filed bug
<Seveas> I doubt it (and it would not be too easy given malones crappy interface for automation
<sivang> mpt: is MaloneSupportINtegration part of the sprint agenda for launchpad already ?
<zyga> Seveas: how does ubugtu work ATM?
<zyga> Seveas: can id do sql queries?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> it parses malone html
<zyga> Arghhh
<Seveas> (or bugzilla xml, which is MUCH nicer ;))
<zyga> parsing html is like getting dust off the desert
<Seveas> I can't access the database directly (for a good reason, i'm no launchpad dev or canonical employee :)) so it's the only option since malone has no xml interface yet
<sivang> Malone is going to have XML-RPC support schduled for discussion on UBZ, by bradb  and jbailey 
<Seveas> I know, can't wait for it to become a reality :)
<bradb> That was the one spec I added yesterday but forgot to mention in the conf call earlier.
<sivang> going to get something to eat, bbl
<bradb> Hopefully that is a fairly high priority at UBZ
<zyga> Seveas: what is Ubugtu written in?
<Seveas> python
<zyga> cool
<zyga> can I see the source code?
<Seveas> it's a supybot, I merely enhanced the bugzilla plugin to spak malone-ish
<zyga> I've always wanted to know how that stuff works
<Seveas> No, I'm too ashamed of it :) You can get the supybot code (includes the normal plugin) though with apt-get
<Seveas> I'm still working on a neat rewrite of my malone hacks
<zyga> :)
<zyga> okay
<zyga> Seveas: oh come on
<zyga> please?
<Seveas> If you promise not to laugh ;)
<zyga> I'll show you my code if you want to laugh
<Seveas> The standard bugzilla code is good enough to look at though
<Seveas> I just added lots of special cases (if bz == 'malone': do something diffrent)
<zyga> just cut to the bzr repo URL
<Seveas> and the do something different is grabbing the html and letting a massive regex extract things :)
<Seveas> lol, it's not in version control :)
<zyga> Seveas: than make it :)
<zyga> s/than/then/
<Seveas> http://binaries4all.nl/~dennis/Bugzilla.py
<mpt> sivang: I hadn't heard of MaloneSupportIntegration until two minutes ago
<mpt> iirc
<zyga> Seveas: can you share your config file :)
<zyga> I'd like to see how this bugger works in real time
<mpt> sivang: wow, that spec is from the Cape Town era
<Seveas> zyga, make sure you don't join any 'production channels' like #launchpad
<mpt> and it talks about RT rather than about Launchpad's own support tracker
<zyga> Seveas: don't worryt
<Seveas> zyga, s/Bugzilla.py/Ubugtu.conf/
<Seveas> there's the config
<zyga> k
<Seveas> did you grab it already?
<Seveas> if so: please delete without looking....
<zyga> not yet
<Seveas> (contains the bots nickserv pass)
<zyga> ah
* zyga didn't start terminal yet 
<zyga> BTW
<zyga> after fresh boot
<zyga> start synaptic or anything else that touches dpkg's database
<zyga> IMHO the performance severely degraded since hoary 
<zyga> I was recently playing with readahead for gnome-terminal
<Seveas> ok, grab the config now :)
<zyga> cat > /dev/null all files it reads
<zyga> ok
<zyga> got it
<bradb> mpt: ping
<mpt> bradb: pong
<bradb> mpt: I was curious: let's say you have bug #42 and #55, #55 is a dup of #42...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #42: Bug description listed in task is not the correct description Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Fixed http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/42
<bradb> #55 is private, #42 is public.
<bradb> how do you show bug #55 in the dups portlet on the bug #42 page when 1. the user isn't logged in, 2. they are, but not with a user that has perms to view that (private) bug and 3. they are logged in as someone who does have the perms to view that bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #55: pybaz needs commit --no-cacherev Fix req. for: bazaar (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Robert Collins, Status: Fixed http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/55
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #42: Bug description listed in task is not the correct description Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Fixed http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/42
<bradb> ?
<mpt> For (1) and (2), "55: [secret] "
<mpt> For (3), *probably* "55: Summary of bug", but I'm not certain of that
<mpt> er, summary->title
<mpt> (damn Malone data model)
<bradb> hm, titles seem like microcontent to me, where portlets are like nanocontent
<mpt> what?
<bradb> n/m, i guess we're already wedging the bug title into other portlets
<mpt> oh!
<mpt> right
<mpt> the portlet doesn't show the title currently, does it
<bradb> the "latest bugs" one does
<mpt> but, but
<bradb> the dups one does not
<mpt> it should do
<mpt> then it's more googlable
<bradb> the anchor title is the title
<mpt> After all, it's quite likely that the reason the duplicate was reported in the first place is that the reporter was using different terminology, and failed to search for the terminology of the original bug
<mpt> so when the duplicate gets marked, the original bug page gets that terminology printed on it
<mpt> in the duplicates portlet
<mpt> which is good
<bradb> mpt: ok, so IOW make the dups portlet look like the latest bugs portlet?
<mpt> yep
<mpt> anyway, that should be part of BugHistory
<mpt> rather than a portlet
<mpt> eventually
<mpt> btw, the terminology for portlets isn't "nanocontent", it's "chartjunk" ;-)
<bradb> amen to that
<bradb> in this case, the dups portlet and the recent bugs portlet, though meaning very different things, will look nearly identical
<nanouck> Hi
<nanouck> I would like to know how to browse launchpad code source?
<Seveas> you can't unless you are a launchpad developer
<jordi> carlos?
<jordi> carlos: can you add https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-hr/ to the Ubuntu translators group?
<jordi> carlos: same for Slovak: they are more than one, so it needs to change from "Peter Chabada" to ubuntu-l10n-sk in Ubuntu translators.
<nanouck> why cannot I get launchpad source in read only mode?
<Seveas> because it is not open source yet
<zyga> launchpad is not open source?
<Seveas> not yet
<zyga> whoah
<zyga> why?
<sivang> hmm, is mpt going to be back?
<Seveas> and this is not really the place to discuss that, come to UBZ if you want to talk about launchpad with the developers...
<zyga> I cannot come to UBZ
<zyga> I really dont understand why launchpad is closed source
<kiko> zyga, I'll explain a bit
<kiko> launchpad is really bleeding edge conceptual
<kiko> a lot of it is untested and being designed
<kiko> so if we released it today we'd probably get a lot of traffic but not a lot of contributions
<kiko> the plan is for it to be OSS
<kiko> but we need to prove it works minimally (by supporting ubuntu first)
<kiko> we don't even support ubuntu main yet in the processes we want to
<kiko> that's a sign of immaturity
<Seveas> and currently it is not nearly in a release-able state
<kiko> we'll get there, but we don't have much in the way of concrete plausible promise yet
<kiko> just ask mdz 
<kiko> he's tell you all about it
<kiko> you can ask sabdfl for more details
<nanouck> ok kiko
<kiko> man am I tired today
<nanouck> I'm looking tools for create devel portail like gforge
<sivang> kiko: what's time is it for you now?
<kiko> 7:40pm
<kiko> but I've been at it for a couple of days
<sabdfl> elmo: ping
<kiko> and the days have been long
* kiko is just downloading packages to be able to test at home
<nanouck> so when I have seen  launchpad I would have been interested
<sabdfl> kiko: rather get some sleep and nail it in the morning
<kiko> well, this testing is fun :)
<kiko> downloading the releases files is not however
<nanouck> kilo: on which web server is based launchpad interface
<kiko> people need to stop uploading to universe
<kiko> nanouck, it's a zope3 application, so it uses zope's web server
<sivang> kiko: however, there is an apache at web end that redirects requests to zope no?
<kiko> sivang, there's pound, a caching web proxy, AIUI
<kiko> I've never studied that part of our setup
<nanouck> ok thanks, when I discovered plone, I thought it will be great to include a good tracker, mailing and many components to make it a great devel web app
<kiko> nanouck, we use part of the plone style, so the UI actually looks more than a bit plonish
<sivang> nanouck: you're invited to register your products against launchpad, and use its facilities to help you 
<kiko> oh, yes, I should have said that
<sivang> nanouck: there are already some that use it
<sivang> nanouck: not ubuntu/gnome/[...]  related :)
<nanouck> kiko, I registered half hour ago
<sivang> eh :)
* zyga understands
<jordi> oi kiko 
<nanouck> In fact I study tools for intranet
<ajmitch> evening jordi :)
<jordi> kiko: can you do those two bits I said before,
<jordi> 23:02 < jordi> carlos: can you add https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-hr/ to the Ubuntu translators group?
<jordi> 23:07 < jordi> carlos: same for Slovak: they are more than one, so it needs to change from "Peter Chabada" to ubuntu-l10n-sk in Ubuntu translators.
<kiko> jordi, I can always do anything for you but what are these bits and how much will you pay me
<nanouck> the firm where I work was long time closed sources
<nanouck> but now it begins enjoying free software
<jordi> kiko: I will get up at 7 if you do it.
<jordi> ajmitch: hey man
<kiko> jordi, 6.
<sivang> yo jordi 
<carlos> jordi, sorry, I was not here
<kiko> and that's wimping out
<jordi> carlos: no worries
<jordi> I'm about to leave
<jordi> hey sivan
<carlos> hmmm
<kiko> carlos, doing it already
<carlos> jordi, ask kiko
<jordi> sivan: you'll be in UBZ, right?
<sivang> jordi: yes :)
<carlos> kiko, you owe me 50% of the money that jordi pays you :-)
<jordi> coolio
<carlos> uuppps, wasn't it a private message?
* kiko kicks carlos 
<carlos> :-D
<jordi> so
<nanouck> sivang, "nanouck: there are already some that use it" which ones?
<carlos> jordi, I will do it now, don't worry
<jordi> I'm going to a techno party I'm probably not going to like that much
<kiko> nanouck, look at /products
<kiko> don't techno for an answer
<sivang> jordi: are you preparing something interesting for me ? :)
<jordi> but the gf is sooooooooooooooooooooooo interested
<jordi> and has free tickets
<carlos> jordi, ;-)
<kiko> dude
<jordi> sivang: probably not :)
<carlos> jordi, do you want to see Antonio Orozco next Thursday? 
<jordi> kiko: techno is ok, but just ok. The real thing needs a guitar, a bass and some drums
<sivang> jordi: just meeting is also coolio indeend :-)
<jordi> yeah
<kiko> jordi, done
<jordi> even if it's not in Spain :)
<carlos> kiko, you did it?
<jordi> kiko: great. I will be UP AT 5AM.
<kiko> jordi, you should come to some of the serious psytrance raves
<kiko> carlos, yes
<carlos> man, you are too fast for me....
<jordi> BUT ONLY IF THE SAB DOES TOO
<kiko> live guitar
<kiko> the sab does nothing
<kiko> he commands the view
<jordi> heh
<sivang> jordi: oh, I love catalunya :)
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> I'm GTFOOH
<jordi> you think he won't join us any day?
<jordi> kiko: there's a swimming pool too. COOL
<sivang> nanouck: https://launchpad.net/products
<jordi> sivang: Catalan politics are so fucked up these days :)
<sivang> jordi: I imagine :) anyway, gotta say good night for the night!
<sivang> bye all!
<sabdfl> carlos: if we open dapper on katie now, do we need to have rosetta ready for the PO files or will they just queue up?
<jordi> nite
<sabdfl> nite sivang
<sivang> night sabdfl, jordi :)
<carlos> sabdfl, the translations will not be queued
<kiko> jordi, he told me he doesn't like you
<sabdfl> kiko: so... vote of no confidence in gina?
<kiko> that's why he doesn't wake up at 6
<carlos> sabdfl, will be lost unless Kinnison stores a link to the tarball so we could import them later manually
<sabdfl> carlos: katie is the same infrastructure we were using for breezy
<carlos> sabdfl, oh, we are not using the new buildd?
<kiko> sabdfl, I'm confident I'll deliver something that is tested on a fraction of sampledata tomorrow, and I think it stands a 80% chance of succeeding the import of the archive without blowing up or damaging data. It may drop packages it couldn't parse. 
<carlos> sabdfl, then nothing will be lost
<jordi> kiko: REALLY
<nanouck> Another question, which p2p protocol or network are "promoted" canonical or ubuntu?
<kiko> sabdfl, tested across multiple releases, components, archictectures and pockets
<kiko> nanouck, IRC?
<carlos> but I would prefer if the attatch script is removed from the cronscript (if it's not done already) so we don't start importing potemplates
<sabdfl> kiko: so are you +1 or -1 on going live on dapper monday?
<kiko> sabdfl, -1, on the basis this is mission-critical and has never been tested with real data 100% successfully.
<sabdfl> kiko: speak up then
<kiko> but then again, people want to migrate to bzr on monday, and that's true for bzr as well :)
<jordi> carlos: ah, those imports did appear in rosetta after all
<carlos> jordi, :-)
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> no, not obby
<jordi> only net6
<jordi> obby is stuck
<sabdfl> kiko: does staging have enough space to do the whole enchilada? warty / hoary / breezy, all architectures?
<kiko> sabdfl, no. only i386.
<carlos> jordi, are you subscribed to the launchpad-error-reports ?
<carlos> you can see any problem with hte imports there
<sabdfl> oh for pete's sake, so the plan was to go live with no test of all architectures?
<jordi> carlos: isn't having access to /errors enough?
<sabdfl> that would be exciting
<sabdfl> Znarl: ping
<sabdfl> elmo: ping
<carlos> jordi, no, /errors are only the errors from the website
<carlos> jordi, the imports are done by a script
<jordi> carlos: ah. well, not subscribed, no
<kiko> sabdfl, you'd have to bring that up with Kinnison, I've not been really in the loop, but I believe that's true.
<sabdfl> that's no good
<kiko> sabdfl, gina wouldn't have run over multiple pockets successfully.
<kiko> (without my work)
<sabdfl> kiko: but it will tomorrow?
<kiko> yes
<jordi> carlos: sent subscription request
<kiko> it will tonight, it's really not complicated
<sabdfl> ok, well done, and thanks
<kiko> just that it needs to be tested
<kiko> sabdfl, I didn't speak up because I was never asked. the issue with opening dapper on this is that, well, we learned from language packs: real world data is painful.
<nanouck_> sorry
<nanouck_> Another question, which p2p protocol or network are "promoted" by canonical or ubuntu?
<sabdfl> ok. kiko: speak up when you have a strong opinion, then let me take a bad decision if i must ;-)
<sabdfl> i do not think we should open without a full test
<kiko> sabdfl, okay. there is one more thing, then.
<sabdfl> bzr?
<kiko> sabdfl, I think opening dapper on the week we are moving to bzr is a shot in the foot.
<kiko> bzr is going to cause issues for us
<carlos> jordi, I think htat it will be retried tomorrow, we had a concurrent update of the same table and the import failed and stub wrote code so we don't retry it until one day later
<kiko> we in launchpad are accustomed to the toolchain kicking our ass
<sabdfl> we'll have to try to get staging in shape for a proper run on sunday
<kiko> but sabdfl, the distro expects a higher level of service than we do :-(
<sabdfl> that's ok, we'll raise our game to meet expectations
<sabdfl> and LP will do far more for the distro team than they are expecting, given time
<kiko> given time, I agree entirely. but it needs serious QA if we need reliable launches
<sabdfl> well, i'm a little pissed at the plan to roll out with no real testing
<sabdfl> but we can fix that
<kiko> language packs could have been tested 200% more
<kiko> 2000% more even
<kiko> but there was no consideration for that
<kiko> sampledata testing and off we go
<sabdfl> i do want to know where lifeless is going to be, hour by hour, while we are in bzr transition
<kiko> that's why the distro guys were so unhappy with it
<lifeless> sabdfl: given I fly on tuesday, perhaps we should wait for after dapper ?
<carlos> kiko, yeah, real data sucks
<kiko> carlos, it's a fact of life.. just need to plan for it
<sabdfl> carlos: would have been easy to be testing with it from early on
<kiko> with the full dataset
<kiko> I mean
<kiko> ubuntu gives us this amazing opportunity
<kiko> we have so much data we can flow through launchpad
<kiko> just need to cut time out to use it
#launchpad 2005-10-27
<sabdfl> lifeless: ok, bzr transition will start when you are settled in montreal
<lifeless> sabdfl:sure.
<lifeless> sabdfl: I'd like to have all the subprojects *except* launchpad transitioned in fact, before I fly.
<sabdfl> kiko: i want to go live on soyuz on monday, but only if we can test it properly
<kiko> lifeless, btw, I'm happy to take the pie if we end UBZ on bzr and I manage a successful merge.
<lifeless> we've been through that rocky part already.
<kiko> sabdfl, okay. my parts will be in place tomorrow
<sabdfl> lifeless: are you absolutely sure about the other parts
<sabdfl> ?
<sabdfl> is the theory that those change less often?
<lifeless> but launchpad is what people hack on, so transitioning that is what will give most tubulence
<lifeless> yes
<sabdfl> is it possible to fall back once you start transitionint?
<kiko> lifeless, at the moment PQM is failing to process 100% of my merge requests with failures in some of the other trees
<kiko> non-launchpad
<lifeless> sabdfl: yes, just remove the merged stuff from the tip of the branches and switch the pqm config back
<kiko> lifeless, can you check if there's something wrong there?
<lifeless> kiko: looking at it
<kiko> thanks dude
<lifeless> I see one merge at 1am and one emrge at 141am my time
<kiko> I can resubmit a merge if you like
<lifeless> they both worked, one to prod, one to devel
<kiko> mine both failed
<lifeless> please submit one now
<kiko> will do.
<lifeless> when it fails, forward me the log.
<lifeless> I'll go get breakfast
<kiko> done.
<lifeless> and hang around to debug.
<kiko> I need to go home, lifeless :-(
<lifeless> kiko: *I* will hang around to debug.
<lifeless> it is saturday :)
<kiko> lifeless, I need to work on gina, and I'm starved
<lifeless> kiko: so go get some food.
<lifeless> kiko: we're in hurry up and wait mode now anyway
<SteveA_> what's happening?
<lifeless> kiko has had two merges fail 
<kiko> oh not much
<kiko> lifeless, okay, I'll wait
* carlos -> dinner
<lifeless> stubs and bjorns went through though
<SteveA_> i've had two or three fail
<nanouck_> bye (sleep)
<kiko> SteveA_, what's the symptom?
<SteveA_> something about contention on launchpad_ftest database
<kiko> I got that too earlier
<kiko> now I got something else
<SteveA_> i need to land this before the next production update
<lifeless> kiko: the request is processing
<SteveA_> cos it has been cherrypicked
<kiko> cool
<lifeless> kiko: so go, get food.
<lifeless> kiko: come back in ~20 to forward me the detailed error
<kiko> sabdfl, note that testing soyuz also involves pushing all package uploads through the uploader
<lifeless> if you dont eat, you wont' be effective anyway.
<kiko> sabdfl, through the build system
<kiko> sabdfl, and then republishing
<kiko> by all package uploads I'd mean all breezy package uploads
<lifeless> SteveA_: I have all of the rocketfuel archives active branches converted - zope, sqlos, sqlobject etc etc etc
<kiko> sabdfl, if we don't do that it's likely we will see problems in production
<lifeless> SteveA_: we can convert any of these to getting commits from bzr at any point.
<lifeless> SteveA_: but I think we should let your and kikos pending merges get through the queue first.
<kiko> lifeless, can you kill my merge?
<kiko> I hosed it
<kiko> I knew I should have gone home :-)
<kiko> lifeless, I just submitted the right one
<lifeless> sure thing
<kiko> jordi, do you need anything else?
<jordi> kiko: no
<jordi> I need to leave actually
<kiko> wonderful
<jordi> or I'll be late
<lifeless> kiko: better ?
<jordi> and that means PROBLEMS with the gf
<kiko> yes
<kiko> much
<kiko> jordi, even if you're not late, gfs are trouble :)
<lifeless> but such wonderful trouble
<jordi> kiko: YOU SAID IT
<SteveA_> lifeless: so, want me to submit to pqm again?
<lifeless> SteveA_: please
<kiko> where's my failure goddammit
<SteveA_> lifeless: sent
<kiko> lifeless, sent failure
<kiko> see ya
<lifeless> kiko-zzz:   File "/home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/rocketfuel@canonical.com/---launchpad--devel--0/launchpad/lib/canonical/ftests/pgsql.py", line 114, in installFakeConnect
<lifeless>     assert _org_connect is None
<lifeless> AssertionError
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: nothing to do with pqm AFAICT
<lifeless> SteveA_: is that what you were seeing ?
<SteveA_> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> I have not touched postgresql config nor launchpad config for postgresql use
<lifeless> the last commit, from bjornt, does, but should be ricght
<SteveA_> odd
<lifeless> both you and kiko are failing in the same way at the same time
<lifeless> after no config changes relative to the last working commits
<lifeless> so :
<lifeless> we should check with stub, and the admins, about changes re chinstrap
<lifeless> but it aint bzr, nor pqm. sorry.
<SteveA_> ok
<lifeless> (sorry, cause if it was, I could fix it)
<lifeless> ring me if there is something you need doing
<SteveA_> i'm going to sleep now, but i'll try tomorrow
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I'll email the list
<SteveA_> ok
<lifeless> SteveA_: something has left the db open
<sabdfl> lifeless: so, run me through this half-baz, half-bzr idea
<sabdfl> should i be able to do:
<sabdfl> cd lib
<sabdfl> rm -rf zope3
<sabdfl> bzr get sftp://wadawada/path/to/zope3/dev zope3
<sabdfl> and it will just work?
<lifeless> bzr branch sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/zope/3.0/test zope3
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> or rsync
<lifeless> stub: so, postgresql had a stale backend open on launchpad_ftesting :[
<stub> Bah. I can't see any daily builds since the broken 20th ones. Which is blocking me. Anyone got some older ones lying around that have baz push?
<lifeless> stub: use http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/baz2.0/bzrtools-baz2bzr
<lifeless> stub: it has the fix
<lifeless> uninstall the bzrtools package, mkdir -p ~/.bazaar/plugins;  bzr branch http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/baz2.0/bzrtools-baz2bzr ~/.bazaar/plugins/bzrtools
<sabdfl> wtf is paramiko?
<stub> lifeless: This is for use with breezy bzr?
<lifeless> stub: ah. I see whats up
<lifeless> sabdfl: paramiko is a sync sftp implementation, its a temporary sftp protocol for us
<sabdfl> ok, cool
<sabdfl> to be replaced with twisted?
<lifeless> stub: you'll need to use jbaileys bzr
<lifeless> sabdfl: yes, its looking very much like that.
<sabdfl> ok. some reservations from the crowd, i saw
<lifeless> martin dived in and played heavily yesterday
<lifeless> and rung me up very positive about it
<sabdfl> ok. that was the crowd i was thinking of ;-)
<lifeless> :)
<stub> Async would be cool
<stub> * Contacting sftp://chinstrap/.....
<stub> * Still waiting....
<stub> * Goddamn your network is slow....
<stub> * Ooh! An ack!
<stub> * ....
<lifeless> yes
<ajmitch> sounds like my connection right now
<lifeless> making the core async is a big step though.
<lifeless> so, while its been frustrating having a looooooong conversation about it
<lifeless> I think its important that all the key devs have time to experiment, and buy in
<lifeless> my format-4 experimental branch was 7 times faster with twisted on http, and I expect similar returns with format 5
<sabdfl> wow. 7 times faster for an initial pull, for example?
<lifeless> question - if we write code to improve pipelining etc as we use twisted, can we contribute that back to twisted ? They use MIT licencing.
<lifeless> yes, 7 times faster
<lifeless> my pulls here of bzr.dev took ~12 minutes, down from ~90
<sabdfl> what's the merging like in bzr right now?
<sabdfl> especially mesh merging?
<lifeless> much better than baz, it does not shortcut history
<lifeless> not as good as codeville yet, we do not have weave merge in place today.
<sabdfl> can we expect fewer surprises in the conflict department?
<lifeless> yes
<sabdfl> wonderful
<Severian_> Howdy, I keep gettting "str: Signature has invalid format" when I try to sign the Code of Conduct.  I searched Malone, but did not find anything.  Any ideas?  My signed document looks good.
<lifeless> sabdfl: question - if we write code to improve pipelining etc as we use twisted, can we contribute that back to twisted ? They use MIT licencing.
<sabdfl> lifeless: i would rather we focused on features than peformance
<lifeless> sabdfl: We are - but there is a balance. Below a certain threshold of performance, we lose folk.
<mfuentes> As much as time delays Rosetta in accepting a po file? I'm waiting all day!
<lifeless> sabdfl: for instance, we have some big-O scaling issues for big trees (launchpad isn't a big tree), that we need to address, and thats arguably performance
<stub> Severian_: I don't think there is anyone around at the moment who can help with that (I think you want cprov of jamesh). I would suggest filing a bug with your signed document attached. I know there are issues with sign-only GPG keys, but apart from that I can't help.
<sabdfl> lifeless: yes, but it's not in twisted, is it
<lifeless> sabdfl: that one isn't.
<Severian_> Thanks, stub.  I'll do that.  I thought I should ask here before submitting a bug.
<lifeless> we'll be writing whatever we need in bzr.
<lifeless> its just after writing it, some things would be good to feed back
<sabdfl> lifeless: i don't think i've often declined that, but you know i prefer defined requests after the fact
<lifeless> true
<sabdfl> rather than vague open-ended invitations to be nice
<sabdfl> do
<lifeless> so I will do that when if we have specifics
<lifeless> I dont recall you declining ever, as it happens.
<sabdfl> rather focus on bzr itself, leverage 3rd party bits as they stand
<sabdfl> i've been bitten before by "just a little bit more work on buildbot"
<lifeless> will I ever be free of that ?
<lifeless> :)
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> of course :-)
* lifeless awaits the day :)
<lifeless> so.
<lifeless> have you pulled out zope yet ?
<lifeless> :)
<sabdfl> slinky% du -csh                                                      /tmp/zope3
<sabdfl> 33M     .
<sabdfl> 33M     total
<lifeless> heh, still pulling :0
<sabdfl> slinky% du -csh                                ubuntu/launchpad/sourcecode/zope
<sabdfl> 56M     .
<sabdfl> 56M     total
<lifeless> I'm writing some of the bzr things I'm doing as plugins, so they can be easily used while their final location is not decided (they can be used with different banches etc)
<lifeless> I presume the same licence as bzr is appropriate? (This is a no-brainer, but checking)
<stub> Is there a bzr cache if I need the same remote resource twice, or should I try an minimize remote gets by keeping a local branch of interesting rocketfuel stuff?
<lifeless> specifics - email after commit, mirror after commit, switch.
<lifeless> stub: there is no cache. but you can say 'bzr branch --basis LOCALBRANCH REMOTEBRANCH
<lifeless> stub: which will use localbranch for history, then remotebranch for anything missing. Except its not currently doing that for weaves.
<lifeless> stub: so I suggest you use 'bzr branch local-branch new-local-branch; cd new-local-branch; bzr pull --clobber remote-branch'
<stub> ok.
<sabdfl> lifeless: sure, though, if you find it takes much longer to pluginize...
<lifeless> yes, well aware of the tradeoffs
<sabdfl> cool
<sabdfl> thanks
<lifeless> np, and thanks
<sabdfl> damn, i'm excited about bzr!
<ajmitch> it is looking very nice
<lifeless> me too, be nice to get it released, and then really ramp up the supermirror stuff
* ajmitch enjoys using it, which is a change from some other tools :)
<sabdfl> very high quality design and engineering. it feels really... smooth
<sabdfl> interesting. lifeless, the zope3 tree in arch was 56mb. the bzr one is up to 56 before it even builds the working dir
<lifeless> sabdfl: this is expected - remember you have a full copy of the tree in your .bzr subdir
<sabdfl> ok. so it will be bigger, but faster, cleaner
<lifeless> sabdfl: so in arch you have 56mb from source + commit metadata, in bzr you have 56mb from source + commit metadata + history-of-files
<lifeless> the lp tree gets smaller because we nuke a bad-O algorithm in the logs
<sabdfl> right. and i suppose that as the number of branches and commits goes up, arch became pathological while bzr scales more cleanly
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> bad-O is bad :)
<sabdfl> bzr: ERROR: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'last_revision'
<sabdfl>   command: '/usr/bin/bzr' 'viz'
<sabdfl>   pwd: /tmp/zope3
<sabdfl>   at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/plugins/bzrk/__init__.py line 41, in run()
<lifeless> bzrk needs an update :0
<sabdfl> 'k. sure it will come tomorrow :-)
<sabdfl> night all
<lifeless> gnight
<stub> Urgh. push uses rsync location syntax, bzr uses URL. 
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> that will be fixed soon
<lifeless> back in 10
<stub> suck that pqm
<stub> So I've converted my archive (well - the first half of it) as per the RocketfuelSetup page, made a branch of my converted dists--devel, pulled updates from the bzr rocketfuel/dists/devel, updated the staging config, committed, pushed and now should have a pqm request in the system
<stub> I gots me a 'success' email but no detail
<lifeless> mailman ate it
<lifeless> una momento
<lifeless> ok, should have hit the list now
<lifeless> dilys needs an update to recognise it
<micro_girl> hi everyone
<micro_girl> listen, I joined yesterday and I have some questions, can anyone please help me with them?
<micro_girl> first, I wanted to know... how do I know if a translation got accepted or not?
<stub> 08:41:10~/production $ cm.py build configs/canonical.com/launchpad/production
<stub> Traceback (most recent call last):
<stub>   File "/usr/bin/cm.py", line 24, in ?
<stub>     main(sys.argv)
<stub>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/config_manager/__init__.py", line 211, in main
<stub>     config.build(os.path.abspath(os.curdir))
<stub>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/config_manager/__init__.py", line 57, in build
<stub>     entry.build(dir)
<stub>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/config_manager/__init__.py", line 102, in build
<stub>     import pybaz
<stub> ImportError: No module named pybaz
<stub> lifeless: Is there a pybaz .deb needing installing that isn't mentioned?
<jamesh> lifeless: your test bzr branch went through pending-reviews fine.  It would be good to test a branch that differs from mainline and one with conflicts though.
<micro_girl> o_O
<micro_girl> can anyone help me, please?
<stub> micro_girl: jordi is best for rosetta queries
<micro_girl> what's that?
<jamesh> jordi is a who rather than a what
<stub> A person on this channel. On spanish time so he might not be around yet. Most of the Rosetta people are on Spanish time
<micro_girl> o_O is he from Spain?
<micro_girl> 'cause I am from Portugal, so the time is not very different...
<stub> jordi is in Spain
<stub> lifeless: Ahh... i see.
<micro_girl> nobody else knows what to answer me?
<jamesh> micro_girl: I don't know the answer off hand, no.
<lifeless> jamesh: sweet
<micro_girl> ok...
<micro_girl> I was really wondering about it, I don't have problems in translating lots of stuff, but I wanted to be sure they would use it!
<jamesh> lifeless: it took a few goes -- first off the branch was being recognised as a baz branch (the regexp was essentially taking anything with an "@" in it)
<jamesh> lifeless: after tightening that up and fixing a few other small issues it went through
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I'll do a trivial change now
<lifeless> and we can see what it looks like
<jamesh> but some of the code is short circuited if it detects that the branch has been merged, so it would be good to see what happens
<lifeless> ok, I have done that and pushed.
<lifeless> jamesh: have you changed the 'is merged' test as I described ?
<stub> micro_girl: If you don't want to hang around for Jordi or Carlos there is a rosetta-users mailing list you can send your query to
<jamesh> no.  I probably missed your description
<jamesh> lifeless: what should the test do?
<micro_girl> hum, so, where should I mail it to?
<jamesh> micro_girl: information on signing up to the mailing list is here: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/rosetta-users
<lifeless> to see if REMOTE is merged into THIS, 'if remote.last_revision in this.get_ancestry(this.last_revision())'
<jamesh> lifeless: that's what it is doing right now, isn't it?
<micro_girl> ok, thanks
<lifeless> jamesh: the code I wrote did 'if remote.last_revision in this'
<jamesh> it grabs the revid of the given revision number, and checks to see if that revision is in the branch in the given directory
<lifeless> 'in branch' and 'in ancestry' are different
<lifeless> the former is 'can the snapshot be constructed', the latter is 'is it merged'
<stub> wah... more unsigned .debs to install over insecure protocols :-(
<micro_girl> hum.... I get an error
<micro_girl> Technical details of permanent failure:
<micro_girl> PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 9): 501 <rosetta-users@lists.ubuntu.com.>: domain missing or malformed
<jamesh> lifeless: the new one does get_rev_id() on the branch to be merged, then get_revision() with that ID on the mainline
<lifeless> micro_girl: no trailing dot.
<lifeless> jamesh: thats wrong
<lifeless> jamesh: rather than get_revision with that id on the mainline, it should do 'in mainline.get_ancestry(mainline.last_revision)'
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> erm, in mainline.get_ancestry(mainline.last_revision())
<micro_girl> lifeless, what do you mean by that?
<lifeless> micro_girl: you have a '.' at the end of lists.ubuntu.com. While its technically valid, it looks like your mail setup rejects it, so just use 'rosetaa-users@lists.ubuntu.com' instead.
<lifeless> erm, spelling rosetta correctly of course
<lifeless> jamesh: I've pushed a branch with a pending change, care to kick a run off ?
<micro_girl> hym, ok...
<jamesh> lifeless: will in a sec.
<stub> So breezy bzr is good enough for the production systems, and will happily sftp branches from chinstrap and work with cm.py etc.?
* stub is about to send a request to rt detailing what is needed
<stub> lifeless: Unless you want me to defer that until things are more solid
<lifeless> stub: we should run bzr from source 
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  it seems to be doing the right thing, but the output is missing some bits
<lifeless> for end users, they can use jbaileys packages
<jamesh> lifeless: I'll update the script and do a full run
<lifeless> but for our systems, we just unpack it and put a symlink to .../bzr on our path
<lifeless> stub: there are lots of changes still coming, we will have grief if we do otherwise
<stub> ok.
<stub> So just config-manager and python-bazaar are the new things needed
<lifeless> pycrypto is the only dependency (at the moment) that debs are needed for
<stub> and pycrypto
<lifeless> pybaz we should get installed via debs I think
<lifeless> its quite stable and not churning much
<lifeless> config-manager can run from source, or from debs.
<lifeless> 0.1p123 in sid works with current bzr
<stub> Running stuff from source rather than snapshots means we will end up with inconsistencies between what we are running on staging and what is used for rollouts and updates.
<stub> So I think anything that won't need updating weekly can come from a deb
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> though I worry it will give us gried
<lifeless> *grief*
<stub> cm.py from sid rather than the wget url on the wiki?
<lifeless> I'd really rather we have a tarball of what we need in source, for production/staging/dogfood and we use that
<lifeless> we can update that from rsync 
<lifeless> i.e. the /home/warthogs/source subdir
<stub> That sounds fine.
<stub> We should push it from emperor though
<lifeless> yes, cm.py from sid is usable now
<lifeless> emperor ? 
<stub> It is at the highest point in our attack tree (apart from our laptops)
<stub> And any proxy servers and dns server since we are installing unsigned debs :-(
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> but I warn you, I'll be getting it onto emperor from chinstrap and people.u.c
<stub> the source it is pulling should all be signed
<lifeless> what are you trying to guard against? what vector
<stub> If I'm pulling a tarball from, say, chinstrap and installing it onto emperor then anyone who can modify that tarball has access to the postgres user on emperor (which is everything important)
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> so we lock down who can modify that directory
<stub> chinstrap is an insecure box, so locking down isn't that meaningful
<lifeless> all of our source is stored and considered canonical on chinstrap
<lifeless> lock down better bloody be meaningful
<lifeless> or we are all already up the poo
<stub> stored GPG signed so can't be futzed with I hope
<lifeless> its signed by a key ON CHINSTRAP
<stub> ok. which makes our whole network a flat security space as insecure as our general access box with lots of accounts with literally hundreds of attack vectors :-(
<lifeless> a key that if lockdown works, you, me, elmo and znarl are the only people with access to
<lifeless> yes it does
<lifeless> I'm not defending that
<lifeless> I'm just arguing against false-security sense 
<stub> Yup. That makes my life easier anyway. Less pointless bending over backwards.
<lifeless> putting this on emperor would not increase security, only increase difficulty.
<lifeless> right
<stub> Is PQM already sheduled to move to a different box?
<stub> I recall someone mentioning a dedicated box for running tests which might go towards solving this too.
<lifeless> no, its not
<jamesh> lifeless: you've got conflicts! https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/
<jamesh> (which probably means everything should work correctly now)
<lifeless> cool
<stub> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/securing-rocketfuel/
<lifeless> compomized
<stub> thats a technical term
<lifeless> AIUI the plan was to move users off chinstrao
<lifeless> not to move pqm
<stub> ok. We can discuss it at ubz anyway. The Zombie Hordes scenario isn't possible yet.
<zyga> morning
<sivang> MOrning all
<sabdfl> hey stub. so how's thailand treating you?
<sabdfl> Keybuk: bzr viz is not liking me right now
<sivang> hey sabdfl , how's saturday?
<stub> Good enough so far. Been relaxing and enjoying Thai food in the main ;)
<sabdfl> Keybuk: bzr: ERROR: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'last_revision'
<sabdfl> lucky man
<Keybuk> update both
<sabdfl> sivang: off to a good start, but rather a lot of work to be done on the spec tracker :-)
<Keybuk> there should be a new snapshot of both bzr and bzrk
<sabdfl> Keybuk: i did, about an hour ago
<sabdfl> from jbailey's daileys
<Keybuk> you using jeff's daily snapshots?
<sivang> sabdfl: :) 
<Keybuk> sabdfl: dpkg-query -W bzr bzrk
<Keybuk> hmm, actually, doesn't look like Jeff's packages are really up to date
<Keybuk> when ping him when he's up
<stub> This push? Lifeless had a new bundle of bzrtools that fixed that error in push for me
<stub> in his people.ubuntu.com site somewhere...
<lifeless> stub: actually, bzrtools is fixed on jbaileys site
<lifeless> stub: but this is bzrk instead
<lifeless> so stub, rollout stuff is now running with bzr ?
<Keybuk> sabdfl: use http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/packages/bzrk_0.1+20051022-1_all.deb for now
<stub> Havn't got beyond my laptop yet
<stub> I'll probably need help on getting bzr et. al. built from source. In particular where all the source trees for bzr, bzrtools, that other thing starting with p...
<sabdfl> Keybuk: ah, rocks
<lifeless> stub: ok, just ping/sms me
* Kinnison yawns
<Kinnison> hey dudes
<sivang> Kinnison: morning :)
<Kinnison> Was I meant to be reviewing something for kiko?
* Kinnison has an hour now
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
* Kinnison will check back in a bit
<sivang> sabdfl: does it have anything in common with the katie tool?
<lifeless> Keybuk: how did you get logging to shuttup about 'no handlers registered for bzr' ?
<stub> lifeless: I need the bzr URLs to the bzr, pybaz, config-manager and pybaz branches that we want to run on the production and staging machines
<Keybuk> lifeless: registered a logging handler for it
<lifeless> Keybuk: thanks
<Keybuk> logging.getLogger("bzr") ... add a handler to it, etc.
<stub> lifeless: We might want 'production' branches so we can control when they are updated rather than using head of a dev branch
<lifeless> stub: I will make them now.
<Keybuk> you can also do logging.basicConfig(), that'll add a root handler which is sufficient
<stub> ok
<sivang> whois SteveA 
<sivang> oops
* sivang wonders why /whois doesn't show idle time anymore
<Keybuk> sivang: only shows if you're on the same server
<Keybuk> put the nickname twicw
<Keybuk> ie. /whois keybuk keybuk
<sivang> ah
<sivang> :)
<sivang> Keybuk: thanks
<Keybuk> the second nick says "whatever server this guy is on"
<Keybuk> (actually, the first does, but who's counting <g>)
<jamesh> isn't IRC great?
<sivang> yeah, I guessed that since this is the first info you get when you give only the first one
<sivang> jamesh: ?
<ajmitch> Keybuk: it'd be real nice if double-clicking a revision in bzrk brought up the diff window, do you think it'd be useful?
<jamesh> sivang: having /whois do different things depending on what server you are on
<sivang> yes..
<sivang> Keybuk: is this the same way to find out someone's idle time on gimp as well?
<sivang> ah right
<sivang> it is
<Keybuk> ajmitch: diff to which revision?
<Keybuk> bzr isn't a changeset-based tool; you have to compare two revisions to get a diff
<Keybuk> which is why there's multiple diff buttons where a revision has multiple parents
* stub buggers off for some dinner
<ajmitch> true
<egoleo> Launchpad could not import GPG key, the reason was:.Check if you published it correctly in the global key ring (using gpg --send-keys KEY) and that you add entered the fingerprint correctly (as produced by gpg --fingerprint YOU). Try later or cancel your request.
<egoleo> can someon ehelp me out
<sabdfl> egoleo: is it a signing-only key?
<jamesh> would probably have got an "oops" page if it was a sign-only key
<egoleo> is my fingerprint which is given me that error
<egoleo> mean while i have it
<egoleo> sabdfl
<Nafallo> egoleo: have you sent the key to subkeys.pgp.net?
<Nafallo> (and waited for it to sync inside canonicals node)
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> i have
<egoleo> i have done that
<egoleo> u can check it even
<Nafallo> oddities then
<egoleo> search string is what
<egoleo> what
<jamesh> egoleo: how long ago did you send it?
<kiko> hey there
<jamesh> egoleo: and what is the fingerprint?
<jamesh> hi kiko
<kiko> how's it going james?
<kiko> managed to change your flight?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> one less stopover on the way there too
<egoleo> yesterday
<egoleo> 578A 9920 F14C 2474 E126  4EEC 8156 5CE7 1445 0D1B
<egoleo> that is the fingerprint
<jamesh> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x578A9920F14C2474E1264EEC81565CE714450D1B <- our keyserver has the key, so it isn't a problem of propagation
<jamesh> might be bug 3052
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3052: GPG upload of newly-changed key fails because we cache the old key Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3052
<egoleo> so whats worng with my fingerprint
<jamesh> egoleo: this might be a bug in the Launchpad code
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> so how do i get myself in now
<jamesh> actually, it wouldn't be 3052 -- that's only for cases where the version in the keyserver gets updated; not when it didn't exist before
<egoleo> so what then
<lorenzod> egoleo, maybe file a bug?
<egoleo> at where
<jamesh> egoleo: the problem is that your key won't be valid for another 2 years
<jamesh> so it can't be importyed
<jamesh> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x578A9920F14C2474E1264EEC81565CE714450D1B <- lists it as being generated in 2006-10-21
<jamesh> egoleo: I'd recommend revoking the key, checking your computer's clock and generate a new one
<lorenzod> jamesh, that's another 1 year, or?
<jamesh> lorenzod: my mistake.  It's 1 year off :)
<lorenzod> jamesh: thank god, I was worried for a while :)
<jamesh> lorenzod: I'm just living in the past
<egoleo> what?
<lorenzod> egoleo, your key starts becoming effective a year from now.
<lorenzod> until then, it's invalid.
<egoleo> why that
<egoleo> so how do i revoke it
<egoleo> and create new one
<jamesh> egoleo: check your computer's clock: it probably thinks that it is 2006
<jamesh> egoleo: to revoke the current key, run "gpg --gen-revoke 578A9920F14C2474E1264EEC81565CE714450D1B "
<jamesh> and follow the prompts
<jamesh> import the PGP lump into your keyring (which will revoke it locally), then upload your key to the keyserver with --send-key
<egoleo> thnx
<egoleo> changing the date
<egoleo> now
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> what is the revocation certificate
<zyga> egoleo: it is something that can invalidate a key
<zyga> egoleo: and optinally provide a message and a reason
<egoleo> ok
<zyga> egoleo: like, my laptop was stolen the key is now invalid
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> thnx
<egoleo> jamesh
<egoleo> i have finsih with that
<egoleo> so what next
<egoleo> gpg --gen-key
<egoleo> i should start with that?
<kiko> ys
<sabdfl> kiko: did you get my responses to your mail?
<sabdfl> anybody know how to make a list spacing tighter?
<sivang> sabdfl: have you thought about a deadline for suggesting more BOFs? (want to know in order to plan)
<sabdfl> sivang: yes
<sabdfl> mail on monday
<sabdfl> 27th is the deadline
<sivang> sabdfl: ok, cool that's plenty of time :)
<sivang> sabdfl: maybe you want to wrap the list inside a table, and then define really small cell spacing/padding ?
<zyga> gah!
<jamesh> sabdfl: most of the text on Launchpad is using a 1.5em line height, which is probably why things are spaced as they are
<zyga> tables as lists strike again!
<sabdfl> thanks jamesh, am trying to figure out how to change that for lists-in-portlets, where it currently looks v crap
<jamesh> sabdfl: ah.  the ".portlet li" CSS rule has margin-bottom: 0.5em
<jamesh> DOM inspector is really useful for tracking these things down
<sabdfl> jamesh: how do i use dom inspector?
<jamesh> sabdfl: install firefox-dom-inspector, then go to a web page and type ctrl+shift+i
<jamesh> the first icon on the toolbar lets you pick an element (in the original firefox window)
<jamesh> if you click the icon in the top left of the second pane, you can switch it to "CSS Style Rules"
<jamesh> and it will tell you which rules were matched, let you edit rules, etc
<sabdfl> now. wtf did mpt add that?
<sabdfl> jamesh: thanks very much, that's going to save me hours
<kiko> sabdfl, yes, I got your replies, but I need think through your answers
<uriel> is there any way to see which groups I'm member of?
<sabdfl> uriel: your home page
<uriel> (also, the "packages" link in my home page doesn't show anything even when I have registered two projects)
<uriel> sabdfl: humm... that is where I was looking, probably not carefully enough :)
<jamesh> uriel: packages aren't projects
<uriel> sabdfl: ok, I'm blind, sorry
<sabdfl> uriel: /people/  <--- start there
<sabdfl> or just log in, then click on your name in the top right corner of any page
<uriel> yes, I see now better :)
<uriel> jamesh: ok, but how can I see what projects/products I'm part of?
<kiko-fud> uriel, not at the moment. there's a bug filed on it though.
<uriel> kiko-fud: ah, thanks :)
<uriel> sorry, I'm a bit confused by the UI and still geting used to the launchpad concepts, I will shut up now :)
<jamesh> uriel: the basics are that packages are things that distributions contain, which are created from upstream products
<jamesh> uriel: collections of products can be grouped into projects
<uriel> jamesh: ah, that clens up the relationship between 'products' and 'projects' a bit for me, thanks
<uriel> a link to /projects/ and /products/ in the front page would be handy..
<sivang> uriel: hi 
<uriel> hi sivang 
<sivang> uriel: what was the product that you registered against launchpad?
<uriel> wmii and py9p
<sivang> uriel: k, thanks
<uriel> it's being part of a 'project' required for anything? 
<sabdfl> uriel: it can let you set translation permissions etc on a whole bunch of products
<sabdfl> in time it will be a nice way to display aggregated information across a bunch of products
<sabdfl> so, bugs in all different launchpad products (rosetta, malone, etc)
<sabdfl> for example
<uriel> sabdfl: oh, I see, yes, it would be handy when you have more users and projects..
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> add a product and voila you have translators and permissions all configured already
<sabdfl> but that part of the system is not very well exercised right now
<uriel> only problem I see right now is that the terminology is a bit confusing, in particular "produduct", but I guess that is mostly a UI issue
<sivang> uriel: grouping together products may be of help to you when you have several ones that play together to achive a higher goal, like the bits and pieces that construct on OS for example :)
<sabdfl> SteveA: hmm... navigation question for you
<sivang> uriel: so then you can track for example, all the bugs/translation/[..]  work that still need be done in order to satisfy the higher level goal. (of the project)
<uriel> sivang: yes, makes sense
<sabdfl> sivang: an example would be launchpad. we have the launchpad product, and rosetta, and malone, and the spec tracker...
<sivang> sabdfl: Ubuntu as well :-) Although there are many more bits and pieces there
<sabdfl> another example would be mozilla. they have gecko and necko and firefox and mozilla-app-suite...
<sivang> right
<sabdfl> sivang: we model distros directly
<sabdfl>  /distros/
<uriel> sivang: maybe it would be simpler to have a single conceputal entity "project" which can be nested(eg., sub-projects), but maybe that would just make things more complex in the end
<sivang> sabdfl: ah right ;-)
<sivang> sabdfl: hence the switch over from products/ubuntu to distros/ubuntu 
<sabdfl> HIDEAWAY YOURSELF  FROM ALL MESS     What's  about a few days in   Thailand  ?If you are planning to spend a  vacation, and if   thailand   is one of your destination.     If You  are looking to be somewhere just to hideaway yourself from all mess,    allresortthailand.com  is pround to be   one of your choice to find a  place.
<sabdfl> ^^ spam i just received
<sabdfl> now we know what stub is doing in thailand
<sivang> LOL
<uriel> enjoying some bird-flu-chicken... now that will really hide you permanently from any mess
<uriel> hummm.. the way the Title field in releases work is a bit strange, in the main page it's listed under "codename" but it always append the series name before it and then adds quotes around what one has set as title and around the whole string..
<uriel> bug or feature? 
<jamesh> australia has banned importing of live birds from Canada because of bird flu
<jamesh> the canadians deny any problem
<uriel> from canada? I thought they only had mad cows over there..
<zyga> uriel: nah
<zyga> uriel: the world just got better
<zyga> apart from mad cows we have deadly birds and other cheerful flock :)
<uriel> but no human zombies roaming in in the streets :(  oh, wait, we already have that... 
* uriel grumbles at the numbers of too similar fields in launchpad...
<uriel> having to fill a version, title, summary, description, and changelog gets a bit tedious...
<kiko-fud> man
<kiko-fud> why is PQM such a piece of @#@!$@@!#
<sivang> uriel: where are you from?
<uriel> sivang: I'm from spain, living in Sweden at the moment, hopefully not for long, want to move to germany or canada
<sivang> uriel: spain? cool! Btw you have a very israeli name :)
<kiko-fud> afaik it's a common name in .sp
<uriel> sivang: well, I don't think it's israeli, just that it's only pupular there AFAIK, never meet anyone with the same name, but I have heard it's quite common in Israel, yes
<kiko-fud> err
<kiko-fud> .es
<sivang> uriel: sorry, not israeli, but hebrew sounding :)
<uriel> kiko: don't think so, i lived in Spain for many years, and never heard of anyone called Uriel
<Keybuk> sivang: uriel was the angel of fire, was it not?
<sivang> kiko: actually, I came to know that many spanish people have hebrew sounding names. Like Mirial, Gabriel etc 
<sivang> Keybuk: IIRC 
<sivang> uriel: I have 3 freinds by that name :)
<kiko> uriel, I have met 3 people named uriel in spain.
<sivang> s/Mirial/Miriam/
<uriel> sivang: it's an archangel, like Gabriel, Miguel and Rafael(IIRC), but it's apocriphous, that is why it's not very popular in xtian countries I guess
<uriel> kiko: are you sure? that sounds very strange, sure you don't mean "Oriol"(which can sound similar) which is popular in Catalonia
* sivang gets reminded at the nice sights of barcelona :)
<kiko> nope
<uriel> barcelona is a nice city
<uriel> kiko: really strange then...
<uriel> kiko: where are you from? and where did you meet such people, I never even heard of anyone called Uriel :)
<uriel> Keybuk: yes, archangel actually
<kiko> uriel, I'm from brazil. It's not a common name here, but IIRC I met one Uriel last year in Matar!
<sivang> sabdfl: can I rename a spec's name after it was registered in spec tracker?
<sivang> sabdfl: (referring to its launchpad-dashed-name)
<uriel> kiko: most strange... oh well, I dont' know many people, so maybe its' that :)
* uriel pokes around +addpackage page... rather confusing..
<sabdfl> sivang: no, but i can
<kiko> heh
<sivang> sabdfl: you the DBA for it? :)
<sabdfl> it will take a little while to get the permissions all fixed up
<sabdfl> no, there's an admin page that allows for renaming
<sabdfl> i don't see any problem with letting people rename it
<sivang> sabdfl: ah, does it depend on my key getting signed?
<sabdfl> no
<sivang> ok
<sabdfl> i think the person who registered it would be able to do this
<uriel> any chance that "Upstream Source Import" would allow plain source tarballs?
<sivang> then I should talk to mdz then
<sabdfl> uriel: the point there is to map cvs or svn into bzr
<sabdfl> sivang: i can do it too, launchpad admins can rename most things
<sabdfl> which spec, and what name do you want?
<uriel> sabdfl: yes, there are many projects that don't even use a revision control system(or the one they use is not baz/svn/cvs)
<sabdfl> uriel: then yes, we have a way to support those, as long as they may well-named releases
<uriel> maybe Iw ill just create a bazaar branch out of it by hand, no big deal
<sabdfl> uriel: use bzr (bazaar 2.0) from www.bazaar-ng.org
<uriel> sabdfl: what is 'well-named releases"? :)
<sabdfl> all of launchpad is being converted to use that
<sabdfl> uriel: like foo 1.2.3, foo 1.2.4
<sabdfl> you can say "here is the dir for foo, here is the glob for foo 1.2" and then it should work
<sivang> sabdfl: in a sec, I'd like your feedback on it before acutally doing it
<uriel> hmmm.. how good is bzr's backwards compati with baz? I'm using baz for various projects at the moment(specially at work) and I'm not sure I can migrate everything at once
<sabdfl> uriel: ask Keybuk
<sabdfl> uriel: there is a converter
<uriel> oh, cool
<sabdfl> bzr is much faster, cleaner, i think it will storm the rcs world :-)
<uriel> ah, and I think I did the glob thing already, that is done in "Release Series" right?
<sabdfl> uriel: yes
<sabdfl> i think with a bit of luck that could be all you need
<sabdfl> but check with keybuk
<uriel> well, I have used tla(ugh... tom is smart too much an nut case), baz, git and darcs, and I'm not completely happy with any of them(no comment about svn, what an abomination)
<uriel> sabdfl: thanks, will do
<Keybuk> you can do a one-time conversion of your archives from baz to bzr
<sabdfl> uriel: you will like bzr
<uriel> Keybuk: my problem is that I probably need to stay backwards compatible, I have enough trouble having people at work switch to baz cvs(yes, they are stupid)
<sabdfl> Keybuk: one-time in the sense that having got them to bzr you go "OH MY GOD THAT IS WONDERFUL" and never want to touch baz again?
<Keybuk> pretty much
<Keybuk> uriel: baz can't read bzr archives, and vice-versa
<uriel> sabdfl: we will see, I was very disapointed to hear from lifeless that bzr uses XML in it's archive format
<Keybuk> what's wrong with XML?
<uriel> Keybuk: ok, cool
<sabdfl> i must say i nearly danced around the house after playing with the zope-in-bzr test
<uriel> Keybuk: what is right with XML? :)
<Keybuk> uriel: it's a fairly easy to construct and parse file format that you can find bindings for in just about every language
<Keybuk> and humans can read/write it too
<sabdfl> uriel: it's a very simple usage, and solves a lot of issues w.r.t. unicode etc that Just Work
<sabdfl> there's no real complex data in there
<uriel> Keybuk: easy to parse? ugh? and humans can read it? ugh?
<uriel> sabdfl: just UTF-8 plain text files work just fine
<Keybuk> utf-8 plain text files don't have structure
<sabdfl> uriel: you still need to delineate structure
<sabdfl> for example
<uriel> Keybuk: you are suposed to provide that ;)
<Keybuk> so if you want to write a parser, you have to figure it out
<sabdfl>  /home/foobar.txt id id 3442-342-422
<uriel> most of the time key=val works well enough, and awk and sed parse it very well :)
<sabdfl> imagine the filename is actually "foobar.txt id"
<uriel> there are various ways you can do that, eg make the file name the last field(allowing \n in file names is not very good idea)
<sabdfl> with xml the structure is there, and as long as you are sensible and resist the temptation to add all sorts of crack, its just fire and forget
<sabdfl> last field?
<uriel> or you can use a very simple quoting scheme
<Keybuk> uriel: \n is an allowed character in filenames :p
<sabdfl> until you want to add more fields :-)
<sabdfl> and what keybuk said :-)
<Keybuk> \0 is the only character you can absolutely guarantee isn't in a filename
<Keybuk> and now you've just lost your plain text format and turned it into a binary format
<uriel> sabdfl: well, you can use groups of fields, one per line, it all depends on what data you want 
<uriel> Keybuk: and /
<sabdfl> and how do you deal with \n?
<Keybuk> unless you come up with a quoting scheme, and then the "learning to write a parser" cost goes through the roof
<sabdfl> escaping!
<sabdfl> and then... you end up with TLA
<uriel> Keybuk: and are you really sure you want to allow people have \n in file names?
<Keybuk> uriel: unix allows it, so bzr shouldn't stop you
<Keybuk> "sorry, you can't name a filename foo"
<Keybuk> that's the kind of thing tla used to do
<sabdfl> uriel: are you really sure you want to write a version control system that can't version control any unix file?
<uriel> Keybuk: yes, unix allows it, but lots of things will break.. 
<Keybuk> "nope, you can't commit if you *gasp* have a core file in your tree"
<sabdfl> uriel: bzr won't
<sabdfl> anyhow
<sabdfl> try it
<sabdfl> it's very, very tasteful
<uriel> I still there are many better ways to do it than XML
<Keybuk> uriel: once you realise you need to store a tree of properties for filenames, you end up with a lot of parsing problems
<uriel> and there are reasonable middle ground between the tla insanity and "anything is allowed"
<sabdfl> apt-get install bzr; cd ~/mytexts/; bzr init; bzr info
<Keybuk> and at that point, it's far easier just to pick a standard file format
<sabdfl> anyhow, <--- #bzr
<uriel> sabdfl: yes, I completely agree that should just work
<SteveA_> hi
<sivang> Hi SteveA_ 
<sivang> phew.
<sivang> brainstorming is intense, but fun :)
<SteveA_> arse... looks like pqm is kinda hung again
<sivang> sabdfl: inspired by mdz's proposel for policy decision archiving, I rolled https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DistroPolicyTracker, so basically I want to change the spec name of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/archiving-policy-decisions , to +spec/distro-policy-tracker
<mdz> sivang: you cannot change the name of a spec presently.  just change the URL if you have started writing a spec
<sabdfl> sounds good. mdz, +admin on the spec should work if you registered it, or if you are launchpad.Admin
<sabdfl> i will change it now
<sivang> sabdfl: thanks :)
<sabdfl> done
<sabdfl> hey mdz
<mdz> sabdfl: morning
<sabdfl> i wish. the day has rather disappeared, and all i'm left with is a mockup of the spec filtering UI :-)
<mdz> that's the most appropriate greeting I can manage on <4 hours' sleep
<mdz> sabdfl: good to know about +admin; there are a few other specs I noted as needing to be renamed
<sivang> oh, I can't change a spec that's been registered by someone else then myself ?
<sivang> (tryin to edit text on that same spec)
<sabdfl> sivang: we don't have a way to track changes, so we have not allowed "wiki mode"
<sivang> sabdfl: ah ok
<sabdfl> though, in general, i think we should let people edit anything except priority
<sivang> understood
<mdz> sivang: speaking of which, until we get the defaults set up appropriately, please set any new specs to wishlist and set them to be reviewed by me
<sivang> I see, well, if tracking changes will be implemented it would probably worthwhile to enable it to rollback transactions, such that if someone spams something, there will be a way to go back...but that's probably future future plans
<sivang> mdz: ah ok, sorry. I thought there was other "magical" way for someone to review them, even if you don't explicitly request review
<mdz> sivang: the "magical" way is that I notice new specs in the list and manually review them
<sivang> mdz: ok, can you tag reviewd specs as such?
<mdz> any spec proposal which has been successfully reviewed will have my name attached to it somewhere
<mdz> there is also the matter of which specs are associated with ubz
<sivang> ok, cool. works for me
<sivang> ah, well, there's a problem here. On all the ones I registered, I "Add to meeting"'d so they are all there IIRC. (JaneW added them, so I was sure they were of interest an thus approved but not announced
<sivang> )
<sivang> there = on the wiki
<sabdfl> oh now
* sabdfl wants to cry
<sabdfl> i've just found a case where a FooSubSet looks like a good idea
<sabdfl> oh now
<sivang> now=no? :)
<sabdfl> yes
* sivang is interested about the problem sabdfl found, but doesn't not want to bug too much, neither not sure he has all prerequesities to understand it.
<gualteri> hi, there's a way to contribute other translations than .po files?
<sabdfl> sivang: we went through a phase where we kept creating "sets" of things
<sabdfl> everything was a friggen set
<sabdfl> and i got sick of it so i have been cleaning them out left, rght and center
<sabdfl> because they were not needed
<sabdfl> and now...
<sivang> I see
<sivang> :-/
<sivang> ouch
<sabdfl> i just found a place i want a SpecificationSet
<sivang> like set of specs that relate to to the same feature?
<sabdfl> no
<sabdfl> the set of specs for a particular thing, subject to filters
<gualteri> i mean some way to contribute thinks like user guides in other formats?
<sivang> gualteri: IIRC there are plans to support other formas, as noted in https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaXLIFFSupport , however I think that for now it is mostly based on POs? Anyone can shed more light on this?
<sivang> jbailey: how is the ubuntu documentation currently imported into rosetta? 
<SteveA_> sabdfl: please call it a SpecificationSubset, not a SpecificationSet
<SteveA_> that way, it is clear that not all specifications are available from there
<SteveA_> or, a SpecificationCollection
<SteveA_> or something that doesn't confuse it with a ContentSet as an entry-point into the database stuff 
<sabdfl> hey stevea
<sabdfl> ok, i'm trying hard to avoid it altogether
<sabdfl> it makes everything else so ugly
<SteveA_> yeha
<SteveA_> yeah
<sabdfl> but... here's the drill
<sabdfl> i'm tyring to come up with this super-slick UI for filtering the spec list
<SteveA_> i think there's a place for a browser-level 'filter' object
<SteveA_> that is part of this filtering ui concept
<SteveA_> rather than a database-level 'set'
* SteveA_ waves hands around
<sabdfl> but here's the issue
<sabdfl> i want to express this filter through a series of portlets
<sabdfl> for grouping, filtering, sorting, etc
<sabdfl> make sense?
<sabdfl> each portlet will invoke a new View class
<SteveA_> portlets?  nope, lost track at that point...
<sabdfl> ok, imagine the screen, with a loooong list of specs
<SteveA_> k
<sabdfl> you want to filter down
<sabdfl> so you want to be able to click in one place to see only the specs that are pending approval, say
<sabdfl> or, you want with a single click to sort by priority, rather than status
<SteveA_> a bit like a canned query
<SteveA_> but integrated into the ui
<sabdfl> well, remember that example i showed you?
<sabdfl> its not a canned query
<sabdfl> the query is built up through a succession of clicks
<SteveA_> right
<sabdfl> at that point it can be bookmarked
<sabdfl> and there ARE a set of canned queries, i call them "Default Views" or "Standard Views"
<SteveA_> but, i guess, you can go from a canned query and modify it
<SteveA_> to make a bespoke one
<SteveA_> by clicking
<sabdfl> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MarkShuttleworth
<sabdfl> screenshot ^^^
<sabdfl> don't get excited, its all just mockup, there's no code behind it
<SteveA_> ok
<SteveA_> i get the idea
<jbailey> sivang-fud: No idea, sorry
<sabdfl> SteveA_: there are some extreme trickinesses, though
<jbailey> sivang-fud: One of the docteam folks arranged the import.  I only did the export.
<sabdfl> like, to show the "current" ones you actually want a SET OF STATUSES not status > foo
<sabdfl> sortorder of dbschemas gets very tricky
<SteveA_> it's hard to change later too
<gualteri> sivang: thanks, but I was looking for something in the direction of general documentation/guide not only translations of program strings
<SteveA_> sabdfl: we can add a feature to dbschema to do schema-specific sorting of items.
<SteveA_> sabdfl: that is, specify in the dbschema class how it is to be sorted, independently of what int values it may have.
<SteveA_> anyway, we can talk about this with code / whiteboard on tuesday if there are any issues left for you by then.
<sabdfl> sure
<sabdfl> the thing that grates me with SubSet's is that your context item has changed
<sabdfl> its like /people/<team>/+members
<SteveA_> yeah, that's one problem
<sabdfl> that page is horrible
<SteveA_> also, there's been a problem with keeping state in these things, in the past
<SteveA_> we need to get state in every request, or explicitly keep the state in the session
<sabdfl> DOH!
<sabdfl> hmm... i think i have a cunning plan
<SteveA_> session?
* SteveA_ goes to pay some attention to the guests who just arrived
<sabdfl> SteveA_: http://localhost:8086/people/admins/+members
<sabdfl> see how it's lost all its facets?
<mfuentes> How I can add a new Translation for a software on the Launchpad/Rosseta?? (Spanich (Chile) (es_CL) on SchoolTool)
<mfuentes> %s/Spanich/Spanish
<sivang> SteveA_: how do you do UI mockups ? (ones like what sabdfl did)
<SteveA_> sivang: you make a web page, using the launchpad CSS files, using the launchpad styles, but it is written in html
<SteveA_> then you make a screenshop, maybe crop it in gimp
<sivang> SteveA_: I see.
* SteveA_ --> sleep
<sivang> SteveA_: good night
#launchpad 2005-10-28
<sivang> Good night all
<lifeless> night
<sabdfl> i always read that as "stub sweeps into the room"
<stub> hmm
<stub> Is the job in PQM at the moment the same one SteveA was bitching about being stuck, or has PQM already had its enema?
<lifeless> its busy enough
<lifeless> strace shows lots of action
<stub> I killed it, as there seemed to be a duplicate request in the queue directly after.
<stub> The librarian needed a kill -9
<stub> lifeless: Did you create those 'stablish-for-production' bzr and config-manager branches?
<stub> sabdfl: Do you know if kiko landed everything he needed to for a Gina run?
<sabdfl> stub: i don't, no. seems like pqm is stuck on a trivial from him, though, with nothing else in the queue
<stub> that job is fine - pqm was stuck on a previous job that has been killed
<sabdfl> from him?
<stub> Yes - it was in the queue twice. The first one was hung
<stub> I've got no emails so I guess not yet. I don't think it is Sunday in Brazil yet anyway.
<sabdfl> he sounded pretty confident this morning
<stub> sabdfl: That double config/config in your doc. Is that a bzr bug, or just because you didn't change into the directory you just checked out (lp-config, in which case it should be lp-config/config
<sabdfl> ah, sorry, i half-fixed it. should be build lp-config/configs...
<sabdfl> and lifeless has promised to move the inner config out the way once we are FreeOfBaz
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Improve error message when a GPG key retrival from our keyserver fails (patch-2707: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> could you fix it please?
<stub> Cool.... so config manager doesn't insist on the config file being in the current tree like baz did. That will improve the layout on the fs.
<stub> yup
<sabdfl> hell yes
<sabdfl> that was a major pita
<sabdfl> this will make it much easier to have multiple trees
<stub> I assume I'm allowed to move bzr branches around my fs without screwing up other branches that branched from them? (except that my default upstreams might need resetting?)
<sabdfl> stub: i don't know if it knows about a default upstream
<sabdfl> stub: looks like there was no landing from kiko today
<sabdfl> saturday
<stub> bzr pull pulls from where you branched from I think
<ajmitch> it records the last pull location in .bzr/parent, from the look of things
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  various bugs fixed (patch-2708: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<aaron1> hello
<aaron1> what is launchpad?
<aaron1> hello?
* sivang --> attached
<sivang> Good morning all
* zyga runs away
<Belutz> hello all
<Belutz> in rosetta, i got this "translator-credits"
<Belutz> 		Developer note: Put one translator per line, in the form of NAME <EMAIL>, YEAR1, YEAR2
<Belutz> should i translate the "translator-credits" or fill the translation based on developer note?
<mdke> Belutz, the translation based on developer note
<mdke> always read the developer notes
<Belutz> mdke, so i put in my name?
<mdke> yes
<mdke> and email, year etc as it says
<Belutz> is it ok if i just entered 1 year? 
<Belutz> just 2005, it's ok isn't it?
<mdke> yes
<Belutz> ok, thanks mdke :)
<mdke> np
<Belutz> i'm translating the faqguide :D
<jordi> Strange
<jordi> ah, it's the faqguide, nm
<sivang> hey jordi , 'sup?
<jordi> woa
<jordi> Debian got OOo 2.0
<sivang> wheee, it's about time :)
<jordi> sivang: I'm stealing bandwith to my dad. :)
<ajmitch> morning jordi 
<jordi> well, it's been out like 2 days
<sivang> hey ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hi sivang 
<sivang> jordi: what sort of network connection do you have there?
<jordi> ADSL 1024/256 or something
<ajmitch> sleep time, see you all later :)
<jordi> later
<sivang> night ajmitch 
<bayr00t> hi everyone
<bayr00t> can someone help me with uploading translation templates into rosetta?
<bayr00t> i'd like to translate Drupal (CMS) into croatian
<sivang> bayr00t: jordi is your man :)
<bayr00t> he around?
<jordi> bayr00t: HOLA!
<bayr00t> i created this rosetta BRANCH thing here: https://launchpad.net/products/drupal/4.5.0
<jordi> bayr00t: before uploading drupal to rosetta, you may want to contact the developers to ask them if they are ok with this.
<bayr00t> oh, ok. how can i see who they are?
<jordi> bayr00t: they might be around #drupal now
<jordi> bayr00t: send them to me if they have questions
<bayr00t> ok, thanks. will try to contact them. cu
<bayr00t> jordi: is the developer i have to contact the same as debian's .deb package mantainer?
<Belutz> can i do the translation offline?
<Belutz> if i could, how?
<kiko> yarrr
<kiko> yarrrrrrrr
<kiko> yo ho ho 
<kiko> where's the stubber
<HiddenWolf> We had pirates day a few weeks back already? ;)
<kiko> everyday's pirate day on #launchpad
<HiddenWolf> What do I need in order to get permission to close bugs on malone?
<sabdfl> kiko: stub's around
<kiko> and sabdfl's around too!
<sabdfl> kiko: question. can i go ahead and create a Dapper entry on staging before we do the gina run?
<sabdfl> i'd like to see that it doesn't stick anything in there
<kiko> HiddenWolf, it depends. on what would you like to close the bugs
<kiko> sabdfl, of course
<stub> yo
<kiko> how are you stub 
<sabdfl> hey stubarooney
<stub> good enough
<sabdfl> looks like the bake-gina-brat-pack is in place
<HiddenWolf> kiko, I'd just like to be able to set NOTABUG to some random drivel.
<sivang> Hey there all :)
<sabdfl> stub: so, is the staging db ready? librarian ready?
<HiddenWolf> kiko, I'd rather not have to bug -devel and -motu with it all the time. 
<sabdfl> can we prevent it from nuking itself tonight, so we can continue to examine the fallout tomorrow?
<stub> yup
<sabdfl> HiddenWolf: i'm thinking of adding a QA person to distro, and letting those people have edit on any bug tasks associated with the distro
<sabdfl> make sense?
<HiddenWolf> sabdfl, yeah.
<sivang> sabdfl: sounds like a nueclear melt down :)
<sabdfl> sivang: ?
<sivang> sabdfl: nuking, fallout
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> maaayyybe
<Belutz> sabdfl, you got a minute? may i pm you?
<sabdfl> it's all on the kikoman's shoulders
<sabdfl> will she, or won't she?
<sivang> hehe
<sabdfl> Belutz: briefly, yes
<stub> * Scanning for full-tree revision: ..
<stub> * from revision library: rocketfuel@canonical.com/hct--devel--1--patch-22
<stub> * tree version set rocketfuel@canonical.com/hct--devel--1
<stub> unable to rename "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging/launchpad/lib/,,get.hct.1130068981.752.2745" to "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging/launchpad/lib/hct" (Not a directory)
<stub> PANIC: I/O error
<HiddenWolf> sabdfl, I'm not a coder, but when I come across wacky bugs, I'd like to be able to close them. this bug suggesting ubuntu-doc is messed up for not showing the upgrade path to dapper already, for instance. :)
<sabdfl> HiddenWolf: so that fits the qa team model nicely
<HiddenWolf> sabdfl, piont is, who do you trust? ;)
<Keybuk> stub: lib/hct is now a symlink to sourcecore/hct it seems
<sabdfl> HiddenWolf: reason i haven't done this is because we haven't really discussed permissions much in LP
<Keybuk> stub: lifeless should probably have mailed the list before doing that
<sabdfl> and obviously, we need to get that right over the coming weeks
<Keybuk> even I didn't expect that one
<sabdfl> options are: a team on the distro, or a team on the actual release (hoary), or both...
<stub> Keybuk: Indeed. Because staging isn't updating and I now only have half a staging server :-(
<\sh> sabdfl: hmm...looks like that distro team == ubuntu-core-dev?
<sabdfl> and questions are: do we want separate teams for bugs / support / specs?
<sabdfl> \sh: well, if there is a separate field, then its easy to set it to the same value
<Keybuk> stub: he moved hct, sourcerer, psycothingican'tspell and sqlos from lib to sourcecode and replaced them with symlinks
<\sh> sabdfl: because I could close/reject the bug...
<sabdfl> if there is no separate field, you're assuming that only devs should be able to close bugs
<sabdfl> and that's not true
<sivang> sabdfl: well, eventually you're gonna get a defined support team, as one use case.
<sabdfl> right. and the support team could include ubuntu-dev and ubuntu-core-dev
<stub> Keybuk: ok. So I should be able to hack the local config file and keep this thing limping along until we actually have bzr and config-manager available on the staging box
<sabdfl> as well as anybody else we give those permissions to
<Keybuk> stub: none of those are in bzr yet
<Keybuk> we're still turfing out the bugs
<Keybuk> it's just the baz branches that got moved
<sabdfl> stub: staging's bad gatewaying for me?
<stub> Keybuk: But the dists tree is in bzr now, but I can't use it on asuka yet. So I think I need to backport the changes
<stub> (20:48:08) stub: Keybuk: Indeed. Because staging isn't updating and I now only have half a staging server :-(
<sabdfl> half a staging server?
<Keybuk> ahh
<kiko> ffs
<\sh> hmmm...montreal can come....hilfiger ready to be used again
<sabdfl> mdz: around?
<Keybuk> sabdfl: still far too easy mdz-time
<Keybuk> is 6am on Sunday there or something <g>
<Keybuk> uh, early!
<Keybuk> not easy
<Keybuk> obviously
<stub> ok. this looks healthier
<kiko> he called me the other day at 6am
<sivang> is something like #3494 going to fixed / scheduled for fix ? (Maybe that's too harsh of a bug report, will close it on feedback)
<stub> Bug 3494
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3494: successful login page is counter intuitive and crippeling. Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3494
<stub> sivang: I think it is underway actually.
<kiko> sivang, yeah, salgado's working on it
<kiko> SteveA just needs to ok the implementation
<sabdfl> stub: should staging be working right now?
<sivang> cool, then sorry for the dup I just had to do that since that's been bugging me like for ever :)
<kiko> sivang, you need to stop clicking on log in :)
<stub> sabdfl: It is doing a fresh rebuild right now. Probably be another 15 mins for the full text indexes to reset
<sabdfl> ok, cool, thanks
<kiko> man today is the last day of the roy lichtenstein expo
<sivang> kiko: :)
<kiko> gina had better not cancel that one for me
<stub> sabdfl: Did you need to do anything before I nuke the sourcepackagereleases and binarypackagereleases for Gina?
<kiko>         if build:
<kiko>             # XXX: check if there are other packages in this build with this
<kiko>             # same package name
<sabdfl> stub: nope
<stub> kiko: Just put a 'sleep(60*60*4)' at the top so you will have a 4 hour window before we know it has crashed
<kiko> :)
<sivang> stub: lol
<jordi> KIKO
<jordi> bayr00t: no, not the Debian maint, but the upstream authors
<kiko> JORDI
<sabdfl> stub, kiko: ALTER TABLE BinaryPackageRelease ADD CONSTRAINT binarypackagerelease_build_name_uniq UNIQUE (build, binarypackagename);
<sabdfl> should do the trick
<kiko> sabdfl, that sounds better than any check I can do
<sabdfl> there is currently a unique (build, name, version)
<sabdfl> i think that could be tightened to (build, binarypackagename)
<sabdfl> stubarooney?
<kiko> sabdfl, what is the difference between them?
<sabdfl> in fact, i know it could
<kiko> tests pass 
<kiko> ROCK
<jordi> kiko: I have a mission for you
<sivang> stub: recalling that you said there were plans to implement the sort of google suggests thingy to the entiy search window, there a spec about it somewhere?
<kiko> jordi, shoot and I will fall
<sabdfl> the existing one suggests someone thought that you could get two packages with the same name and different versions
<sabdfl> but, i don't believe that should happen
<stub> sabdfl: sounds fair to me. Kiko can add it on his branch if he hasn't finished landing
<sabdfl> so i'd like to tighten the constraint
<stub> sabdfl: we can always relax a unique in the future. No data to migrate.
<kiko> sabdfl, in the same build, two packages with the same name but differing versions? that's crack indeed
<kiko> stub, can you add it? I really don't want to do that now :-(
<jordi> Erdal Ronahi has multiple accounts
<sabdfl> ah... hmm... i wonder if the existing one is there so it can be part of a remote "points back at this table" index / constraint
<kiko> jordi, okay
<stub> kiko: ok. But it will tie up PQM if you are trying to land after.
<jordi> Thanks. By the way, can you permanently delete the users reimar-heider and
<jordi> reimar-heider-merged, which also run under the name "Erdal Ronahi" in several
<jordi> teams? I cannot delete them, because their pages are in fact deleted (because
<jordi> they were successfully merged). They only show up in some team lists, where
<jordi> there seem to be two "Erdal Ronahi" because of that. Not beautiful...
<kiko> stub, I'll give you a branch name for me if you want to use that directly
<jordi> is that enough info?
<stub> kiko: I can assemble the file for you to baz add in your branch
<kiko> jordi, that's a bug that was fixed, but there's data leftover -- stub just needs to drop the membership entries
<kiko> stub, perfect.
<sabdfl> kiko: i would like you to add this code in place of the XXX as well
<sabdfl> what's the name of the BPR you just created before this code?
<sabdfl> or, the variable that has the name?
<kiko> sabdfl, binary.package, let's say
<sabdfl> and is that a BinaryPackageRelease, or some local class?
<kiko> binary is a local class but has anything you need
<sabdfl> if build:
<sabdfl>     for bpr in build.binarypackages:
<sabdfl>         if bpr.binarypackagename.name == binary.package:
<sabdfl>             raise AssertionError('There should never be another BPR with the same name in a Build')
<sabdfl> that should do it
<kiko> okay.
<jordi> kiko: does stub need info about these entries, or can they be detected automatically?
<jordi> ie, should I forward this to him?
<sabdfl> binary.package is a string?
<stub> eh?
<kiko> sabdfl, yes
* kiko adds and re-runs tests
<kiko> runs fine
<kiko> okay
<kiko> stub, I'm going to submit this to PQM
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileVzEice.html
<stub> kiko: ^^^
<kiko> stub, where do I put this? 
<sabdfl> sec
<stub> kiko: database/schema/patch-25-44-0.sql
<kiko> sabdfl, what?
<sabdfl> i think that binarypackagename_key is used. is there a foreign key that points at it?
<sabdfl> it looks like something that was added so that something else could point at it
* stub waits for his db to rebuild
<kiko> the constraint?
<stub> kiko: Nuke that line. We can drop it later if it is redundant.
<kiko> okay.
<stub> So just the first ALTER TABLE
<kiko> sure.
* kiko rebuilds db
<kiko> sabdfl, you need to create all the distroarchreleases for hoary/breezy if we don't have them already.
<sabdfl> ok. i don't know if there's UI for that
<sabdfl> there is UI for distrorelease
<sabdfl> not sure about distroarchrelease
<sabdfl> may need some sql commands
<sabdfl> wow. there really is no UI for it
<stub> SQL is a UI ;)
<kiko> sabdfl, could you file a bug on that?
<sabdfl> kiko: i will fix it myself, now, and land it
<sabdfl> it will just take a little while thanks to baz
<kiko> well
<kiko> I'm sending off gina to pqm
<kiko> I haven't managed to finish the multi-arch test
<kiko> so I'll work on that meanwhile
<sabdfl> stub: from a db design point of view, i'd like your preference
<sabdfl> the idea is to model whether or not a spec is really on the agenda of a sprint
<sabdfl> the options are:
<sabdfl>  A) to have a SpecSprint.confirmed, starts NULL, can become TRUE or FALSE
<sabdfl>  B) to have a SpecSprint.confirmation int enum starts UNCONFIRMED, can become DECLINED or APPROVED
<sabdfl> preference?
<stub> lifeless: Can you chmod -R a+xR /home/warthogs/source/rollouts (paramiko in particular)
<lifeless> sure
<sabdfl> gosh. several minutes into baz status and no sign of progress. Give me Bzr NOW!
<sivang> lol
<lifeless> stub: a+x surely 
<stub> a+rX
<lifeless> invalid mode string dude
<sivang> sabdfl: those db preferences, having an int would cater for more values should they be required in the future
<lifeless> ah
<sivang> sabdfl: like, postponed, deffered etc
<kiko> sabdfl, stub: christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0--patch-231 until pqm has it. 
<stub> sabdfl: Today I lean towards B
<lifeless> done
<sabdfl> stub: ok
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> how is it going?
<sivang> hey fabbione 
<fabbione> hey sivang 
<stub> Does 'all architectures' mean i386, ppc and amd64 for the time being?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> theres all and any
<lifeless> which do you mean ?
<stub> Gina
<kiko> stub, test only i386 first, please
<stub> kiko: ok
<kiko> I am still working on a test to ensure all archs/pockets work as expected
<kiko> actually
<kiko> it seems to have magically run now
<stub> kiko: You want me to run with --verbose, --quiet or normal?
<kiko> stub, that's a tricky one, but I guess --verbose because it's possible to filter stuff out later.
<stub> Yup. makes sense
<stub> kiko: warty, hoary & breezy?
<kiko> stub, if you have the guts for it, so do I :)
<stub> kiko: The more I run, the longer you have at your exhibition before someone pages you ;)
<kiko> stub, the problem is the 5-minute exception it will raise after starting :-(
<kiko> you know software...
<lifeless> heh
<kiko> ARGH
<lifeless> stub: so are you in melbourne still ?
<kiko> WHO CONFLICTED WITH ME
<stub> lifeless: Nope. Bangkok.
<kiko> ffs
<kiko> ffs
<stub> Oh yeah... I noticed a conflict when I merged in your branch.
<lifeless> Keybuk: pushed
* stub ducks
<lifeless> Keybuk: merge now :)
<kiko> stub, how solvable is it?
<Keybuk> lifeless: exxxxcellent
<stub> kiko: It is a trivial conflict. Looks like you conflicted with yourself
<Keybuk> shall I try a pqm-submit-merge too?
<kiko> stub, okay. are you using my branch, then?
<stub> kiko: About that exception....
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> privmsg me
<stub> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileYnbdwD.html
<lifeless> Keybuk: yes
<kiko> stub, you need to nuke the librarian files that were uploaded
<stub> LibraryFileContent.sha1 isn't unique. You need to just pull the first one that matches.
<Keybuk> lifeless: tomorrow we'll do the same for sourcerer, and then work out replacing the branches with the right ones?
<lifeless> dear evolution, you suck donkey balls. Thats MY donkey. Please stop.
<kiko> stub, I can cope with the exception, but you need to cope with the entries in the librarian :)
<stub> kiko: The entries in the librarian are fine.
<stub> kiko: LibrarianGarbageCollection will remove them eventually
<kiko> stub, no, gina won't run.
<kiko> (if you don't clean them out)
<kiko> sabdfl asked me to do this check
<stub> kiko: You cannot clean them out.
<kiko> so I added it
<kiko> then I don't know what to do.
<lifeless> Keybuk: yes
<stub> kiko: It won't work with that. sha1 isn't unique, and never will be due to race conditions.
<kiko> you can comment out check_not_in_librarian calls, stub..
<kiko> stub, so there's no way of knowing if the librarian already has a file?
<lifeless> Keybuk: what I'd like you to do, is to do a 'merge' from rf, and then a push, before any merge in a converted branch.
<stub> kiko: Yes. You search for the sha1. You just have to be aware that it might have several copies.
<Keybuk> lifeless: any particular reason?
<stub> kiko: So don't use selectOne. Use select and grab the first one in the resultset.
<kiko> stub, but I can't be sure that I have the right file, can I?
<lifeless> Keybuk: yes.
<lifeless> Keybuk: it should trigger a reweave
<stub> kiko: The sha1 is identical. If that isn't good enough you have to download it and do a byte-by-byte comparison.
<Keybuk> right
<kiko> stub, okay. can we run with those calls commented out for now? it's going to take me time to fix this the right way
<lifeless> a reweave is only triggered when two branches have a parent they disagree on
<lifeless> that happens to the *second* branch to have the combined history
<stub> kiko: Although I think we decided that if the sha1 is the same they are the same file. So just replace selectOne with select()[0]  and a suitable exception handler.
<kiko> okay.
<stub> kiko: what calls and where are they
<lifeless> the first branch just gets a new copy of the revisions it did not have
<lifeless> wooo
<lifeless> Keybuk: its up to the make check_merge
<lifeless> Keybuk: I'm confident it will continue
<lifeless> if it wedges, stub is your man
<kiko> stub, how does this look?
<kiko>     return LibraryFileContent.selectBy(sha1=digest).count() > 0
<kiko> stub, instead of selectOneBy.
<lifeless> stub: you know how to remove a stale patch command if pqm starts looping ?
<stub> kiko: Looks good
<lifeless> stub: they are files in ~/arch/queue/patch.*
<kiko> cool.
<stub> lifeless: No idea
<lifeless> stub: so just remove the lowest numbered file
<lifeless> (if pqm is looping that is)
<stub> lifeless: How do I know if pqm is looping?
<lifeless> Keybuk: if this goes through, please make thumbs up motions at sabdfl
<lifeless> stub: well, it will email me lots.
<Keybuk> lifeless: is that the "it works for keybuk, it MUST be ready for the world" pass? :p
<Keybuk> be sure to bounce mpool to merge the fixes into bzr.dev
<lifeless> but primarily, it will be going round in circles so the process will always be doing shit but nothing advancing in the queue
<stub> lifeless: How do *I* know ;)
<lifeless> Keybuk: 'bounce' heh. Trampoline I think
<lifeless> stub: someone says 'its been 4 hours for that merge', and you look and its attempting that merge still, but not 'stuck' in the classical sense.
<stub> lifeless: ok. so if it is clogged but pqm is still doing shit, nuke the lowest number file in ~/arch/queue/patch.* and... ?
<lifeless> and thats it
<lifeless> it will then move on
<stub> kill the current job?
<stub> ok.
<kiko> stub, but note that this will still error out (because gina doesn't want to see these files in the librarian)
<lifeless> this happens for completely untrapped exceptions
<kiko> stub, so either nuke the entries or comment out any calls to check_not_in_librarian.
<lifeless> which is important, as they then tell me what to get out and fix :)
<stub> kiko: We can't nuke them, either on staging or on production so please comment them out on your branch. 
<lifeless> gnight all
<stub> The files are in the librarian and they will be in the librarian.
<kiko> sabdfl, it's all your fault.
<stub> Until I or someone else completes LibrarianGarbageCollection (the first half of which is awaiting review)
<sabdfl> kiko: ?
<kiko> sabdfl, I can't use the librarian to check.
<kiko> <stub> Until I or someone else completes LibrarianGarbageCollection (the first half of which is awaiting review)
<sabdfl> to check... if the file has been imported before?
<kiko> yes.
<sabdfl> why not?
<sabdfl> we know they need to be imported
<sabdfl> and the librarian won't create dups
<kiko> read the above
<kiko> <stub> kiko: We can't nuke them, either on staging or on production so please comment them out on your branch. 
<stub> The librarian does create dupes, which are then cleaned up by the garbage collector. This avoids some race conditions.
<sabdfl> kiko: the current architecture tags in the db are: i386, amd64, powerpc
<sabdfl> does that gel with what actual binary packages are named?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> that's perfect
<kiko> it is also the name of the directories under each component
<kiko> sabdfl, stub: rocketmerged, conflict solved, mirroring
<stub> mirror finished?
<kiko> not yet :-(. christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0--patch-233
<kiko> #@#! baz
<kiko> done!
<kiko> stub, good to go.
<kiko> kiko@lozenge:~/devel/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/gina$ grep XXX * | wc -l
<kiko> 31
<kiko> I add XXXs like they were toys
* kiko submits to pqm
<kiko> stub, tell me about the 5 minute exception.
<stub> Just kicked it off
<kiko> I'm going to drink some water and have a small heart attack if that's okay with you
<sivang> kiko: lol, take it easy man :)
<stub> Seems to be running ;)
<sivang> sounds like you guys are preparing for take off :)
<kiko> at least there are some tests for the damn thing now
<kiko> I mean, tests which aren't "run with 2 packages and see if it doesn't raise any exceptions"
<stub> ;)
<kiko> stub, how many ERRORs so far?
<stub> kiko: Into warty's 'b''s
* kiko expects some at least
<kiko> because universe isn't self-consistent
<kiko> main should run without ERRORs though
<stub> launchpad@asuka:/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/gina-logs$ grep ERROR warty.out
<stub> 15:45:15 ERROR   Error processing package files for 3270
<stub> 15:45:16 ERROR   Error processing package files for 3dchess
<stub> 15:45:16 ERROR   Error processing package files for 3ddesktop
<stub> 15:45:17 ERROR   Error processing package files for 3dwm
<stub> 15:45:17 ERROR   Error processing package files for 44bsd-rdist
<stub> 15:45:17 ERROR   Error processing package files for 6in4tunnel
<stub> 15:45:17 ERROR   Error processing package files for 6tunnel
<stub> 15:45:18 ERROR   Error processing package files for 9menu
<stub> 15:45:18 ERROR   Error processing package files for 9wm
<stub> (thats it)
<kiko> that's odd.
<kiko> are these packages missing in our archive?
<stub> No idea ;)
<kiko> stub, if you look at the output it will tell you what files are missing
<fabbione> they look from universe
<kiko> the line after that one
<kiko> indeed they are universe
<stub> 15:45:16 DEBUG   Running dpkg-source -sn -x /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/3/3dchess/3dchess_0.8.1-11.dsc
<stub> 15:45:16 DEBUG   > perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<stub> 15:45:16 DEBUG   > perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<stub> 15:45:16 DEBUG   >      LANGUAGE = (unset),
<stub> 15:45:16 DEBUG   >      LC_ALL = (unset),
<stub> 15:45:16 DEBUG   >      LANG = "en_AU.UTF-8"
<stub> 15:45:16 DEBUG   >     are supported and installed on your system.
<kiko> I am concerned because it seems they all start with numbers and I don't test package names starting with numbers
<stub> 15:45:16 DEBUG   > perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<stub> 15:45:16 DEBUG   > dpkg-source: extracting 3dchess in 3dchess-0.8.1
<stub> 15:45:16 ERROR   Error processing package files for 3dchess
<stub>  -> http://librarian.staging.launchpad.net/1016087/1016120/WSfRieIIGSoi2YzbfGQ6clpXT3.txt (Failed processing 3dchess (perhaps see /tmp/tmpb9HPPl): list index out of range)
<stub> What stupid twat decided to put the link on a seperate line?
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> a bug.
<kiko> stub, can you send me that directory tarred up?
<kiko> or, well. 
<kiko> 3dchess, huh?
<sivang> fabbione: I think I sas 3270 in a main seed sometime ago
<sivang> /sas/sa
<sivang> w
<fabbione> sivang: i doubt
<fabbione> if not 3270, 3ddesktop never has
<sivang> fabbione: 3ddesktop is universe, right
<stub> Boom
<stub> 15:56:58 DEBUG   Removing lock file: /var/lock/launchpad-gina.lock
<stub> Traceback (most recent call last):
<stub>   File "./gina.py", line 318, in ?
<stub>     main()
<stub>   File "./gina.py", line 103, in main
<stub>     run_gina(options, ztm, target_sections[0] )
<stub>   File "./gina.py", line 184, in run_gina
<stub>     importer_handler)
<stub>   File "./gina.py", line 211, in import_sourcepackages
<stub>     importer_handler)
<stub>   File "./gina.py", line 238, in do_one_sourcepackage
<stub>     source_data = SourcePackageData(**source)
<stub>   File "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging/launchpad/scripts/../lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/gina/packages.py", line 335, in __init__
<stub>     AbstractPackageData.__init__(self)
<stub>   File "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging/launchpad/scripts/../lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/gina/packages.py", line 231, in __init__
<stub>     missing = [attr for attr in self._required if not getattr(self, attr)] 
<stub> AttributeError: 'SourcePackageData' object has no attribute 'format'
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> I can handle that too.
<sivang> fabbione: I can't find it anyomre in the DesktopSeed where I first noticed it, guess it was removed / demoted to universe or soething
<Keybuk> > star-merge /home/warthogs/archives/scott/hct/baz sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/hct/1/devel
<Keybuk> Command was successful.
<Keybuk> ooh
<Keybuk> (though dilys doesn't seem to have noticed)
<stub> dilys needs to be updated to cope with the new pqm I believe
<mdz> sabdfl: here now
<mdz> kiko: how goes it?
<kiko> mdz, it's going.
<mdz> kiko: can I be of assistance?
<kiko> mdz, nah, now it's a matter of dealing with test coverage. :-(
<sabdfl> hey mdz
<mdz> sabdfl: morning
<sabdfl> kiko: **source? not going to get through *my* review ;-)
<kiko> sabdfl, I can't fix everything you know :)
<sabdfl> kiko: understood. just so's you knows.
<kiko> I /hate/ that part!
<sivang> morning mdz 
<kiko> sabdfl, stub: I've fixed those bugs. I'm going to mirror my changes and let's re-run. stub, can you have the log output mailed to me automatically?
<kiko> I am going to skip out for fud and profit
<kiko> (after the 5 minute run :)
<stub> kiko: They are big. I can try but one of our mail systems might eat them.
<kiko> stub, gzipped perhaps?
<stub> I'll see if I can copy them to chinstrap
<mdz> sabdfl: did you need something from me earlier?
<kiko> cool
<mdz> kiko: I didn't call you at 6am, I actually ended the call at 6am in order to go to sleep
<kiko> yeah yeah
<kiko> you called me at 6
<kiko> err
<kiko> you called me at 5
<mdz> I meant to call you earlier the previous evening but didn't get the chance
<kiko> heh. stub, mirrrored as christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0--patch-234
<kiko-afk> goner!
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, stub: call me if necessary
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: rs=sabdfl Serious rewhack to Gina: massive code cleanups, a new, acceptable, functional doctest for her. Rewrote the main source package, binary package and build verification queries. Many many other changes; look at the individual commit messages for more. (patch-2709: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> taking my name in vain, i see. ah well
<sivang> sabdfl: hehe
<sabdfl> stub: are we rolling out HEAD?
<sabdfl> because i just branched from HEAD to add the distro UI stuff we need
<stub> sabdfl: Hopefully not
<sabdfl> erk
<stub> sabdfl: That should be fine. 
<sabdfl> can you try cherrypicking to see if it works?
<sabdfl> am still running tests
<sabdfl> mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--soyuz-to-production--0--patch-1
<stub> I havn't got a production branch to cherry pick to I'm afraid.
<sabdfl> do you want me just to land that on HEAD?
<stub> yes. It is only a problem if other people also land changes to the files you are messing with.
<sabdfl> seems like the current config is fux0rd
<sabdfl> hct issues
<stub> Have you updated your configs recently? There were some movements of stuff from lib to sourcecode that require updates to the build config
<sabdfl> hey SteveA_
<sabdfl> stub
<sabdfl> yes
<stub> sabdfl: There should be no mention of 'lib' in the config you are building from
<sabdfl> hmm.. there are some
<sabdfl> i think i'm running the last of the baz configs
<sabdfl> will get the one from bzr
<stub> That would do it. That was what bit me on staging too.
<SteveA_> hi
<SteveA_> yeah, i asked lifeless to make the config simpler, so that all subtrees go in 'sourcecode' and only symlinks and directories in the same tree are in lib
<SteveA_> we've been talking about this for ages
<SteveA_> now was a good opportunity, given changes in configs anyway
* SteveA_ goes to get food and pack bags
<mdz> sabdfl: so the plan is to roll out kiko's new gina to staging and try things there?
<stub> mdz: Kiko's new gina is being run on staging right now
<mdz> stub: oh, ok
<mdz> stub: any detonations yet?
<stub> mdz: Currently into 'lib*' or warty
<stub> mdz: Yes, but he patched and we are trying again ;)
<mdz> so this is patch-2709+ now?
<stub> I think sourcepackages are fine. Next test will be when it gets onto binarypackages.
<stub> patch-2709 is the code I'm running now (the earlier version never got as far as rocketfuel)
<mdz> ah
<mdz> how long does the run usually take?
<stub> A fixed gina I can't be sure. I think it will take 4-6 hours.
<stub> at least this first run
<stub> Maybe more - she has been running for nearly 1 hour and is up to 'm' in the sourcepackages
<stub> (for warty)
<stub> ohh... and we are running all architectures.... hmm.... that could triple the run time :-/
<mdz> depending on the value of 'all'
<mdz> it could sextuple it
<stub> nope... take that back. This initial run is just i386. 
<stub> all so far is just i386, ppc and amd64 in launchpad - the entries in the database for the other architectures have not been created yet. I think Mark or Daniel was going to type the descriptions'n'stuff up.
<stub> Getting late. I can't keep my tenses straight :-(
<stub> p...
<mdz> stub: you going to sleep tonight?
<stub> Yer. I'll see how Gina goes when she gets onto the binary packages, and then head off to bed and let her chew through hoary and breezy.
<stub> SteveA: The script I'm running is /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/gina.sh, and the logs are going into /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/gina-logs
<stub> r...
<stub> s...
<sabdfl> stub: it will take a little while to be able to test the other architectures
<stub> sabdfl: This run is just i386. I think kiko wanted to run i386 first to shake out any glitches quickly before doing the other architectures.
<sabdfl> stub: i'd like to get multi arch tested asap
<sabdfl> seems like we should know what glitches are there 
<sabdfl> the cycle is very slow
<stub> New gina hasn't gotten as far as importing a binary package yet.
<sabdfl> mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--soyuz-to-production--0--patch-2 should have everything needed to create new distroreleases and distroarchreleases
<stub> (but will soon - up to 'u'
<sabdfl> it hasn't mirrored
<sabdfl> up
<sabdfl> am running tets
<sabdfl> can you land code on staging without tests passing?
<stub> yes, but you have to say three hail marys and an our father.
<stub> x...
* sivang didn't know stub was religious
<stub> ok. Binarypackages seem to be importing happily.. 199 from warty so far.
<stub> sabdfl: So I shall cherry pick your branch and restart Gina with all architectures.
<sabdfl> go ahead, i will fix all tests and land on HEAD
<stub> sabdfl: your patch is live on staging now.
<sabdfl> ok. dapper and relevant ports created on staging
<sabdfl> stub: is gina much faster on SPR's te second time around?
<stub> sabdfl: I don't know. I just deleted all the entries to make sure we were doing a clean run :-/
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> and all architectures are going to be processed?
<stub> Gina is running again, this time with i386, ppc and amd64, and will process warty, breezy and hoary including security and updates 
<stub> And I've scheduled the search cache to rebuild after each distro has been imported
<stub> So now we just have to sit back for 6 hours - 1 day for things to happen.
<mdz> stub: can folks other than yourself monitor its progress?
<stub> SteveA has access to the logs, as do Znarl and elmo. The logs are in asuka:/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/gina-logs.
<mdz> thanks
<stub> probably need to grep for ERROR - the full output is being generated and it is rather verbose
* sivang --> out
<sabdfl> stub: thanks muchly
<HiddenWolf> sabdfl, is that english? :)
<sabdfl> first thing tomorrow, stub, could you run the update-pkgcache script?
<zyga> launchpad will manage everything, cool?
<stub> sabdfl: It is scheduled to run after the warty import, then after hoary and lastly after breezy
<sabdfl> stub: tests pass
<sabdfl> just need to figure out to submit to PQM
<sabdfl> is it down?
<sabdfl> i sent the mail
<stub> Don't think it is down
<stub> kiko landed before, and lifeless is asleep so hasn't messed with it
<sabdfl> hmm... i'm sending messages to pqm, no rsponse
<sabdfl>  Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; host fiordland.warthogs.hbd.com[82.211.81.145]      said: 550 <pqm@ubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in     virtual alias table (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<sabdfl> hmm..
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> fixed
<jordi> my house is fun. Not only no internet. Now there is no water either.
<mdz> jordi: so you are both unproductive and smelly
<jordi> mdz: I have seeked shelter at my father's for now.
<jordi> he has broadband and running, water.
<jordi> It can be HOT water if I want.
<mdz> you are living in the lap of luxury
<jordi> yeah man
<mdz> jordi: sometimes it is better to have no water than to have water where you do not want it
<jordi> mdz: having no water was the workaround to LOTS OF WATER flooding the kitchen.
<jordi> mdz: but yes, I know what you mean.
<mdz> jordi: oh no
<jordi> totally yes
* zyga is crushed :-(
<sabdfl> zyga: ?
<zyga> sabdfl: Poland is having elections today, we've just elected the wrong president :-(
<zyga> sabdfl: the pro-social one instead of the pro-economy one
<sabdfl> oops
<zyga> the pro-social is a real jerk, having many objections and giving backwards ideas
<zyga> the difference was just few percent
<zyga> a real tragedy for the whole country IMHO
<zyga> sabdfl: is cannonical looking for an emploee that is willing to move to UK?
<zyga> (just kidding, I'm not worth hiring)
<sabdfl> zyga: i'm sure you'll be worth hiring to someone! will take a while to get up to speed for canonical though
* sivang --> attached, back
<sivang> zyga: you were the only gov that standed against the patent ruling in EU, at start :)
<zyga> sabdfl: I was joking, I've been using linux for the past two years and while I do code pretty good in C and other I'm not an asset to ubuntu
<sabdfl> zyga: sure you are
<zyga> sivang: yes but our president-elect is entirely different story
<sabdfl> it's great to have you around
<zyga> sabdfl: say that again if dapper ships with l10n-ng that works :-)
<sabdfl> ok
<JanC> zyga, radio news here says only exit-polls are available?
<zyga> JanC: yes
<zyga> JanC: but they are really accurate
<JanC> exit polls are sometimes 10% off  ;-)
<JanC> you can't be sure they are accurate until after the real counting
<zyga> JanC: stats people say those can be at most 2-3%
<JanC> you know what they say about stats  ;-)
<zyga> JanC: this are the second stage elections
<zyga> JanC: in the first stage the difference was 0.7% or something
<zyga> JanC: it's pretty much solid
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  UI for DistroRelease and DistroArchRelease creation (patch-2710: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<SteveA_> sabdfl: i'm going to be in the office for an hour or two tomorrow morning before leaving for my flight.  is there any gina stuff i should do then?
<sabdfl> SteveA_: let's see how tonights run goes. will mail you if there's anything
<SteveA_> ok.  i read the scrollback, so i know where the script and logs are on asuka
<tiredbones> I use ubuntu breezy and I tried #ubuntu, could I ask a question about evolution here?
<zyga> tiredbones: no, let's go to #ubuntu again
<zyga> tiredbones: I'll try to help you
<Belutz> i made a typo in rosseta, not closing the link tag, and now the page is not displayed properly, anything i could do to fix that?
<w00ph> hello
<w00ph> can anyone please tell me where i can find the equivalent of yahoo messenger for ubuntu ?
<zyga> w00ph: ask in #ubuntu please
<Belutz> w00ph, gaim, and you should ask in #ubuntu
<w00ph> ok
<w00ph> thanks :)
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> SteveA_: hi
<mdz> SteveA_: how does the test run look?
<SteveA_> mdke: i'll take a look
<SteveA_> hi lifeless 
<SteveA_> mdke: completion error
<SteveA_> mdz: i'll take a look
<lifeless> SteveA_: I'd like to convert more branches, PQM seems idle, is this a reasonable time ?
<SteveA_> mark mailed something out about the conversion of the launchpad tree happening wednesday
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA_> and the rest tomorrow
<lifeless> erm today
<SteveA_> so, i guess the rest can happen now
<lifeless> (its monday :))
<sivang> lifeless: hey again :)
<SteveA_> mdz, sabdfl: seeing a lot of errors in warty.out
<SteveA_> i don't know if they are significant though
<sabdfl> SteveA_: example?
<mdz> SteveA_: do you think you could gzip the log and send it to me?
<sabdfl> cc me too please
<mdz> or publish somewhere if it's still huge
<SteveA_> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file1Fg0Vs.html
<SteveA_> that's the traceback
<SteveA_> "File abiword_2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05-1ubuntu3.dsc not in archive (/srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/abiword/abiword_2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05-1ubuntu3.dsc"
<mdz>    abiword | 2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05-1ubuntu3 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources
<mdz> so I guess something went wrong with the warty source import
<sabdfl> i wonder why he's requiring the DSC?
<mdz> sanity check?
<Belutz> i made a typo in rosseta, not closing the link tag, and now the page is not displayed properly, anything i could do to fix that?
<mdz> it would be a bug to publish a binary without its source
<SteveA_> log is at warty-copy.out.bz2 chinstrap:~stevea
<SteveA_> i should go finish packing
<mdz> 18:15:10 INFO    Package file abiword_2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05-1ubuntu3.dsc included into library
<mdz> the log doesn't seem to include the traceback; is that in a separate logfile?
<mdz> for every binary package import, it unpacks the corresponding source package
<mdz> this strikes me as less than ideal
<SteveA_> mdz: yes, the traceback is in a librarian file on the staging librarian
<mdz> 19:31:24 DEBUG   Publishing SourcePackage abiword-2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05-1ubuntu3
<mdz> 19:31:24 DEBUG   SourcePackageRelease abiword-2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05-1ubuntu3 published
<mdz> SteveA_: is it timestamped?  is it later than 1931?
<mdz> is the file actually missing from the pool?
<Kinnison> Evening all
<Kinnison> How's things going?
<sivang> Kinnison: Hi Daniel, How are you? 
<mdz> Kinnison: scrollback
<Kinnison> mdz: how far back should I scroll?
* Kinnison has ca. 36h of it
<mdz> Kinnison: <50 lines
* Kinnison nods and reads
<Kinnison> Hmm
<Kinnison> interesting
* Kinnison hasn't had a chance to review gina code
<mdz> ...
<Kinnison> can I take my coat off, ablute after a long journey and then look at the logfiles
* Kinnison has been on the road for 7h
* Kinnison also has to upgrade his desktop to breezy
<Kinnison> because otherwise I can't use the bzr packages I'm meant to be using as of tomorrow
<Kinnison> elmo's gonna have fun 'cos he'll have to upgrade mawson and drescher too if he hasn't already
* Kinnison will brb
<mdz> Kinnison: do you have access to staging to try to debug this?
<Kinnison> Nup
<SteveA_> launchpad@asuka:/srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool$ ls -l ./main/a/abiword/abiword_2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05-1ubuntu3.dsc
<SteveA_> -rw-r--r--  1 archvsync archvsync 1153 Sep 11  2004 ./main/a/abiword/abiword_2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05-1ubuntu3.dsc
<SteveA_> mdz: 
<Kinnison> SteveA_: I assume you've fixed "roRelease.distribution = 1AND"
<Kinnison> s/1AND/1 AND/
<SteveA_> Kinnison: i haven't touched any code
<Kinnison> oh
<Kinnison> well that's one obvious bug
<SteveA_> and i really don't want to be messing with that tonight.  i have still stuff to pack, fresh contact lenses to find, and a plane to catch tomorrow
<SteveA_> and it is 1am
* Kinnison nods
<SteveA_> if you give me specific things you want done
<SteveA_> i can do them
<SteveA_> but i won't be able to give them much thought
<Kinnison> I see
<SteveA_> nor stick around for the immediate consequences
<mdz> SteveA_: if Kinnison is available/willing, could he get access to staging for this purpose?
<Kinnison> Well I'm happy to try, but it is 22:54 and I am knackered
<SteveA_> i am happy for Kinnison to be granted access to staging, but i don't have authority to grant such
<SteveA_> need to ask elmo / znarl
<Kinnison> aah
* Kinnison is about to quit X to begin the joyful upgrade to breezy
<Kinnison> ciao
<SteveA_> mdz: best plan i think is to mail stub about the sql bug Kinnison found in gina, and ask him to re-run when he's around
<SteveA_> possibly clearing out tables on staging first
#launchpad 2005-10-29
<mdz> SteveA_: stub didn't leave until <4 hours ago, so I don't expect he'll be back for a while
<SteveA_> mdz: i have instructions from stu on how to do all this, although i haven't done it before
<lifeless> I was going to say, how hard is it to run ?
<SteveA_> so, i can do this, but then, i'll be going to sleep and pretty much offline until monday evening, london time
<mdz> kiko-sms says: tell them not to touch my code
<SteveA_> lifeless: kill gina, nuke tables, fix gina source with vim, run gina.  that ought to do it
<lifeless> SteveA_: so, I suggest you do that, and forward me the instructions
<SteveA_> mdz: did you tell him it was run-on sql syntax ?
<mdz> steveA: I told him it looked like a typo
<SteveA_> lifeless: do you have staging access?
<lifeless> SteveA_: hopefully. machine is what asuka ?
<SteveA_> yes
<mdz> mdz: kiko-sms: seriously?
<mdz> kiko-sms: of course not
<SteveA_> need to su to launchpad
<SteveA_> mdz: call him a 'fogado'
<lifeless> magic 8 ball says yes
<mdz> SteveA_,Kinnison: do we have a credible belief that this SQL error is the cause of the abiword traceback?
<SteveA_> mdz: i have absolutely no idea.  but the sqlerror can't be good.  but... i don't see an sql error message in the output logs
<SteveA_> so, either the resulting sql is valid yet incorrect
<SteveA_> or it isn't being used
<SteveA_> lifeless: forwarded you about cleaning out gina dud data
* mdz goes in search of food
<SteveA_> stub SteveA: The script I'm running is /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/gina.sh, and the logs are going into /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/gina-logs
<SteveA_> lifeless: ^^^^
<lifeless> danke
<lifeless> are they synced to chinstrap for folk to read ?
<SteveA_> no idea
<lifeless> k
<SteveA_> i'm going to sleep now.  i'll be around briefly in about 8-9 hours
<lifeless> k
<SteveA_> i hope you and/or stub will have things more sorted by then, though
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> I'm a placeholder only :)
<sivang> lifeless: you're a place holder? ;)
<sivang> eh, launchpad is down?
<sivang> eh, came back. weird
* Kinnison yawns
<Kinnison> Sorry, I have no idea what the abiword traceback is/was
<sivang> night all
<Kinnison> night sivang 
<sabdfl> lifeless: how are we looking for the MoveToBazaarNG?
<lifeless> sabdfl: good I think
<lifeless> I'm finishing the reuse-history stuff now, to make importing everyones archives much faster
<sabdfl> ok. seems like there have been lots of glitches and bugs fixed this weekend.
<lifeless> hct is running in bzr now
<sabdfl> nice
<lifeless> yes, lots of glitches -> lots of fixes.
<sabdfl> so all of keybuk's bugs got fixed? that's the acid tesst
<lifeless> for hct yes.,
<lifeless> for sourcerer when he wakes up we'll see
<lifeless> the only worrying thing is :
<lifeless> 20460 robertc   18   0 2952m 2.7g 1536 R 38.9 76.0  35:35.89 python                                                                                             
<ajmitch> still running?
<lifeless> baz import seems a little resource hungry.
<lifeless> ajmitch: yes
<Kinnison> spiv: ping?
<sabdfl> jamesh: fwiw i have added a SprintAttendance.needs_discussion with UI to change it. if that is True then we'll do the discuss + draft, otherwise its drafting sessions till the sucker is approved
<sabdfl> night all
<mdz> Kinnison: you don't know the cause of the traceback, or you don't have the traceback itself?
<mdz> one of those I could fix
<stub> Gina is still running
<stub> Still running warty too
<stub> Oh dear.
<stub> There appears to be some dud SQL, but it isn't raising any exceptions (?)
<stub> Shouldn't affect this initial run since the binarypackagereleases don't exist (the query appears to be trying to determine if the BPR exists or not)
<spiv> Kinnison: pong?
<jamesh> lifeless: would it be possible to convert your config-manager debs to noarch?
<jamesh> ah.  there is a C version too
<stub> $ baz merge stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--trivial--0
<stub> Searching for best merge point
<stub> ..failed to query archive:
<stub>   name: scott@canonical.com--2005
<stub>   location: sftp://stub@chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/home/warthogs/archives/scott@canonical.com--2005
<stub>   revision: launchpad--newpackageclasses--0--patch-1
<stub> Which is interesting because that archive exists, but doesn't contain a launchpad category (!)
<jblack> jamesh: The old C version probably doesn't support bazaar-ng
<jamesh> jblack: yeah.  I'm on an AMD64, so was wondering why the package was i386 when the program was in Python
<jamesh> jblack: I guess the reason is that it also includes a binary version of the program
<jamesh> jblack: btw, did you manage to work out the google maps code?
<jblack> jamesh: I have the email here, but haven't read it yet.
<jblack> I'll take a look now.
<MagicFab_Mtl> Hello
<jblack> Doesn't look so bad. I need to figure out that person object you're using. 
<jblack> I presume that key= is gained by registering to use the google api
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> jblack: in createMarker(), person is just an XML node
<jblack> Yeah. Just found it. 
<jamesh> createMap() iterates through all the elements under the root element
<jblack> Yeah. This  will be pretty easy to use. 
<jblack> nice code, btw
<jamesh> about a 3rd of the javascript comes from the google maps API examples
<jblack> I think its about time that I revisit javascript. I wasn't aware it had grown up so much.
<ajmitch> it's actually used for real sites now :)
<jblack> I heard about AJAX, that it was very difficult to use. This isn't any worse than using athena. 
<jamesh> in some ways it's like PHP: while there is a lot of crap code written in the language, the language itself isn't inherently bad
<jblack> aka xaw
<jamesh> ajax is just a marketing term for stuff people were already doing
<ajmitch> I think one of the first popular examples of 'ajax' was outlook web access a few years ago
<ajmitch> it is quite useful though, when done right
* ajmitch would like to see it used where appropriate in launchpad
<jblack> You may laugh at this, but did you know that launchpad is currently lynxable? 
<jamesh> ajmitch: there are plans to rip off the ideas from "google suggests" at some point ...
<ajmitch> jblack: good
<ajmitch> jamesh: I was hoping that was the case. bugzilla is quite slow with the huge package list loaded on every page
<jblack> Thats what I think.
<ajmitch> jblack: it's good for accessibility :)
<jamesh> ajmitch: we should be off bugzilla soon :)
<ajmitch> yay
<ajmitch> you've been working on the imports?
<jamesh> yeah
<jblack> 1.4 Appropriate Conduct and Prohibited Uses. The Service may be used only for services that are generally accessible to consumers without charge.
<jblack> Darn. There goes using gmaps for tracking my pot stash.
<ajmitch> I've had a few months to get used to malone, with universe
<jamesh> ajmitch: what do you think, overall?
<ajmitch> I think it's quite good, although I miss some of bugzilla's features
<ajmitch> which I understand bradb will be working on
<ajmitch> mainly searching & reporting
<ajmitch> hopefully we'll get another session to list our complaints with him at UBZ
* jamesh wishes he could leave a comment when updating a bugtask
<ajmitch> agreed, only updating the status field is restricting
<jamesh> I can leave a comment before or after changing the bugtask, but that means double the bugspam
<Lathiat> also people keep using the status notes for comments
<Lathiat> something has to be done about that
<jamesh> Lathiat: having a box marked "comment" would help
<Lathiat> jamesh: :)
<carlos> morning
<stub> lifeless: I don't think the version of pybaz in /home/warthogs/source/rollouts/pybaz supports sftp.
<lifeless> stub: pybaz ?
<lifeless> baz provides the network support to pybaz, and baz supports sftp fo'sure.
<stub> Yes. So config manager can't suck down baz archives from chinstrap via sftp when I'm building from source
<stub> Hmm...
<lifeless> for baz archives, use 'arch://rocketfuel@canonical.com/....'
<lifeless> check that 'pybaz abrowse rocketfuel@canonical.com' works
* stub is regenerating the traceback
<stub> No handlers could be found for logger "paramiko.transport"
<stub> <exceptions.NameError instance at 0xb7ada64c> global name 'NotBranchError' is not defined
<stub> Traceback (most recent call last):
<stub>   File "/home/stub/lp/rollout/bin/cm.py", line 24, in ?
<stub>     main(sys.argv)
<stub>   File "/home/stub/lp/rollout/lib/python/config_manager/__init__.py", line 196, in main
<stub>     config.build(os.path.abspath(os.curdir))
<stub>   File "/home/stub/lp/rollout/lib/python/config_manager/__init__.py", line 57, in build
<stub>     entry.build(dir)
<stub>   File "/home/stub/lp/rollout/lib/python/config_manager/__init__.py", line 144, in build
<stub>     raise ValueError("unknown url type '%s'" % self.url)
<stub> ValueError: unknown url type 'sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/hct/1/devel'
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> what revno of config-manager do you have ?
<stub> lifeless: looks like 126
<lifeless> garh
<lifeless> try:
<lifeless> bzr log sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/hct/1/devel
<stub> That appears to be working
<lifeless> you can see output ?
<stub> lifeless: argh... I think I know. I set PYTHONPATH instead of PYTHON_PATH
<stub> which is correct... now t try that log again...
<stub> env PYTHONPATH=lib/python PATH=./bin:$PATH bzr log sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/hct/1/devel
<stub> ------------------------------------------------------------
<stub> revno: 151
<stub> committer: Canonical.com Patch Queue Manager<pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com>
<stub> timestamp: Sun 2005-10-23 16:52:12 +0100
<stub> message:
<stub>   [trivial]  test commit of doom
<stub> hmm...
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> that looks more like it :)
<lifeless> stub: I want to disable pqm
<lifeless> stub: it will let the current job pass
<stub> ok
<stub> Just for maintenance of a few days?
<stub> No handlers could be found for logger "bzr"
<stub> <bzrlib.transport.sftp.SFTPTransportError instance at 0xb5f5d62c> Unable to stat '/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/hct/1/devel/.bzr/weaves/11/i_automatic-ChangeLog--scott@canonical.com--2004/hct--devel--0.weave'
<stub> Traceback (most recent call last):
<stub>   File "/home/stub/lp/rollout/bin/cm.py", line 24, in ?
<stub>     main(sys.argv)
<stub>   File "/home/stub/lp/rollout/lib/python/config_manager/__init__.py", line 196, in main
<stub>     config.build(os.path.abspath(os.curdir))
<stub>   File "/home/stub/lp/rollout/lib/python/config_manager/__init__.py", line 57, in build
<stub>     entry.build(dir)
<stub>   File "/home/stub/lp/rollout/lib/python/config_manager/__init__.py", line 144, in build
<stub>     raise ValueError("unknown url type '%s'" % self.url)
<stub> ValueError: unknown url type 'sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/hct/1/devel'
<stub> Traceback (most recent call last):
<stub>   File "rollout.py", line 128, in ?
<lifeless> for upgrading sourcerer
<stub>   File "rollout.py", line 118, in main
<stub>     buildConfig(config)
<stub>   File "rollout.py", line 105, in buildConfig
<stub>     run(cmd)
<stub>   File "rollout.py", line 18, in run
<stub>     raise RuntimeError('Error %d: %s' % (returncode, ' '.join(cmd)))
<stub> RuntimeError: Error 1: cm.py build configs/configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development
<lifeless> unable to stat
<lifeless> the integration branch is either not being used or is stale
<lifeless> let me check
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> old
<lifeless> pull from rollouts/bzr.integration should fix it
<stub> Is config manager long term or a temporary solution btw? I'm wondering if it is worth fixing a few ui things (feedback, destination directory already exists)
<lifeless> temporary, but possibly long term
<lifeless> the big question of where some bits of code and where other bits live is still open
<lifeless> what is definate is that bzr will have the ui for this stuff inbuilt - though that could be done by importing config_manager
<stub> ok. I have  nothing urgent so I'll let things solidify for a bit
<sivang> Morning all
<stub> sabdfl, mdz: https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/warty/i386/+pkgsearch?name=python
<sivang> stub: nice, does that mean that auto building is working?
<sivang> eh, dumb question. Probably not yet..
<stub> sivang: That is the result of the code that imports the warty, hoary and breezy distros. We will find out if auto building is working once we have run it for real and dapper opens.
<sivang> stub: ah, nice. So there have been some progress since last night :)
<stub> Gina is still running, but warty has finished.
<sivang> Kool
<stub> actually, hoary looks like it has finished too
<sivang> wheee
<sivang> :)
<lifeless> why is mark porting lead for bicyclerepair ?
<stub> oh... no it hasn't. That is last nights log.
<sivang> stub: gina is a big shell script right?
<stub> python script
<sivang> stub: ah, how many lines?
<stub> Although it would probably have worked better if we had hired someone called Gina to type it all in.
<sivang> hehe
<stub> Dunno. Our code tree is somewhat integrated.
<stub> Gina calls hunks from the main code base - she isn't stand alone
<sivang> Is she is repsonsible for importing from the "old" archive of source packages, into the new one, and then rebuild it there?
<stub> Just importing the data into the database
<stub> analyzing the distribution, extracting all the meta data, stuffing it into the database. Badly in roberts bicyclerepair example.
<stub> lifeless: I think Mark is porting lead for everything. Busy boy.
<lifeless> its python
<lifeless> it does not NEED portin
<lifeless> stub: 
<lifeless> https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/warty/i386/bicyclerepair/0.9-3
<lifeless> *BOOM*
<lifeless> (not logged in)
<stub> Bug filed.
<lifeless> heh
<uws> yuck
<uws> launchpad.net seems down!
<lifeless> ?
<uws> Is that planned?
<uws> Hmmm
<uws> seems like a local problam; it works fine from another box
<lifeless> ah
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> is it bad that a major reason to wipe and reinstall my laptop before UBZ is now that I can checkout launchpad fresh from bzr rather than trying to convert each branch one-by-one? :p
<koke> hi all!
<koke> I was wondering why there's no direct download for po files in rosetta?
<jordi> there is
<ajmitch> hi koke, jordi 
<koke> jordi: by "direct" I meant direct, not through mail :)
<mdke> i guess the primary reason is that it takes a few minutes to generate the files
<jordi> koke: no
<jordi> hello andrew
<jordi> koke: all file downloads are done via librarian.
<koke> I saw it at the url in the email
<koke> :)
<koke> but I'm not sure what does that mean
<carlos> koke, as mdke points, it takes too much time to generate the .po file 
<koke> but sometime ago it was possible
<carlos> koke, we had to remove that feature because people thought the download was taking too much time and requested it again
<carlos> and sometimes, if the .po file is big (like evolution) it would timeout before we were able to generate the export
<koke> what about some caching?
<carlos> koke, we do it atm
<carlos> but the performance problem is still there for the first time the cached file is generated
<koke> can I hope a search feature for rosetta? :)
<carlos> koke, yes
<carlos> koke, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+specs
<carlos> there is one spec about searching
<carlos> it's a priority so should be implemented soon, but I cannot give you a concrete date
<lifeless> stub: I presume you dont want gina twice : pqm.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> I've removed the second one:0
<stub> Hmm... the first one was submitted ages ago. Must have been stuck in a mailq somewhere (ages as in well before you took PQM down)
<lifeless> :)
<stub> $ bzr branch $brf/launchpad/devel tstlp <-- Sitting there for 10 minutes so far downloading stuff with no feedback
<sabdfl> oops
* sabdfl overslept
<sabdfl> morning all, what's news on the RoadToProduction?
<ajmitch> morning sabdfl 
<sabdfl> stub: i think we should process some uploads against the system on staging before opening dapper on it
<stub> gina looks like she imported warty, died in the 'd's in hoary, and is still chewing on breezy
<stub> sabdfl: Sounds sane, but I have no idea at this stage what is involved.
<sabdfl> jamesh: did you see my comment around SprintAttendance getting some metadata? needs_discussion (boolean) and status (int: submitted, approved, declined)?
<jamesh> sabdfl: yeah
<sabdfl> stub: just involves setting up a buildd on staging, maybe even some other arch ones. Kinnison says that's a cynch (apt-get install new-buildd or something like that)
<stub> ok
<stub> Or even run them on mawson where they are already setup, talking to the staging database on asuka.
<stub> Kinnison: ^^^
<sabdfl> Znarl: do you think we can allow connections from asuka to three of the buildd's (one for each architecture)?
<lifeless> stub: is your linkchecker branch in bzr yet ?
<Lathiat> rm, has anyon noticed failures to login, often without erroring?
<Lathiat> i've had a couple times in the last half hour gone to login, ende dup back were i was with no login
<stub> lifeless: No. I ctrl-C'd when launchpad was being converted, remember? 
<lifeless> stub: oh right.
<lifeless> stub: the optimised import is ready.
<stub> So I should do a full conversion now? ok.
<lifeless> stub: (its on the wiki, short version is 'baz-import stubs-archive stubs-archive ../rocketfuel')
<lifeless> note the new parameter at the end
<stub> ok
<lifeless> that tells it where to get bulk history from
<Kinnison> stub: in lib/canonical/buildd you run "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b" and that spits out a launchpad-buildd deb
<Kinnison> stub: you install that on a box which you want to become a buildd
<stub> Kinnison: Which I can't do since I can't install .debs. Need the elmster involved for that.
<Kinnison> right, and the dogfood buildds are firewalled off
<Znarl> sabdfl : No, but I'll create an RT job for elmo to do it.
<stub> I'll move onto buildd once we are happy with Gina
<Kinnison> gina dying in hoary in the ds isn't good
<Kinnison> what happened there?
<Kinnison> also, that BPR thing will break part of what we were trying to make sure wouldn't happen
<Kinnison> I.E. replication
<Kinnison> did you fix the SQL error, blow the contents away and restart it?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Gina fixes (patch-2711: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<lifeless> who runs gina these days ?
<Kinnison> stub
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> ?
<lifeless> sorry
<lifeless> dilys
<lifeless> who runs dilys
<lifeless> too many chicks.
<lifeless> wheres 'roger' ?
<stub> who you calling a chick rentboy?
<lifeless> dilys and gina, lease-kid
<Kinnison> dilys is a dog
<Kinnison> ya daft antipodean
<Kinnison> she's daf's IIRC
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> but I have not seen daf in 3 months
<lifeless> so I'm hoping *someone* can give dilys some bzr-log message love
<carlos> lifeless, daf has dilys' code available, not sure if at chinstrap or at his personal archive
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> I'll mind that in bear
<matsubara> good morning!
<lifeless> stub: your config updates will probaby clash
<lifeless> stub: merge in my branch to yours now:)
<stub> lifeless: Those are launchpad.conf configs, not config-manager configs
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> robert, engage eyes
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> production 38 eh
<lifeless> guess I should un-remove that
<stub> I think my merge has hung :-(
<cprov> hi lp-hackers
<stub> Just tool 1 hr and 6 minutes to branch bazaar integration locally
<stub> And 39 minutes to branch hct
<Lathiat> is it just me or is that stupidly long...
<sabdfl> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filewHrbtq.html
<stub> Yup. Works great locally but the network operations need some tuning
<sabdfl> comments too
<Lathiat> stub: lots of back and forthing?
<stub> Dunno
<stub> sabdfl: So going for a NULL priority to mean not set? or n/a? or both?
<sabdfl> not set
<stub> sabdfl: ok. patch-25-45-0.sql
<sabdfl> stub: i'm sure you gave that out last night
<sabdfl> last time you gave me a patch number it conflicted, so i'm jumpy :-)
<stub> kiko got 44
<stub> Nothing on this channel log says 45 was taken...
<sabdfl> ok
<stub> You can have 46 instead if you like ;)
<lifeless> Lathiat: latency figure * revision count overhead
<lifeless> Lathiat: ok-big-O, but a bad constant multiplier for some folk.
<lifeless> planned to fix for 0.7
<stub> lifeless: Is it possible to train config-manager to fetch stuff using rsync?
<stub> as a short term fix?
<lifeless> stub: yes. The easiest way is to use the rsync
<lifeless> transport for bzr
<Lathiat> lifeless: cool
<lifeless> stub: but full checkouts are a rarity, and push is rsync based.
<stub> so change sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/blah blah to rsync://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/blahblah ?
<lifeless> thats the sort of thing we can do. the rsync: plugin needs some love though, its not currently effective
<stub> lifeless: Until we have switch it will be common
<lifeless> stub: we have switch, in two parts - push and pull --clobber
<stub> ok.
<lifeless> push to *there*, give me a branch from *there*
<lifeless> soon to be pull --overwrite or something
<stub> I think the fastest way for people to bootstrap though is to build the tree on chinstrap and rsync it down.
<stub> Which would save everyone a few hours with their initial launchpad checkouts.
<lifeless> works for me
<mpt> Gooooood morning
<sabdfl> hey mpt
<mpt> hi Mark
<mpt> The big switchover's happened?
<lifeless> check out pqm.ubuntu.com
<mpt> cool
<mpt> ah, rocketfuel not till Wednesday
<mpt> so I do need to rebuild my tree after all
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> if you are not going to land until after wednesday
<lifeless> you can use bzr now
<lifeless> and merge in the changes done between now and the final baz commit when I migrate them to bzr
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> bbiab
<mpt> hmmmmm, tempting
<sabdfl> mpt: i would suggest letting others crack shins on it for the moment
<sabdfl> tempting as it is :-)
<sabdfl> there have been glitches
<mpt> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  BinaryPackageFix for gina when running without --all (patch-2712)
<mpt> BjornT: did you get my bug listings merged into your branch ok?
<matsubara> lifeless: I've merged now and conflicted four files: CA  lib/hct
<matsubara> CA  lib/psycopgda
<matsubara> CA  lib/sourcerer
<matsubara> CA  lib/sqlos
<matsubara> . Do you know what that means?
<BjornT> mpt: no, ran out of time on friday. it's merging now, though, so i'll probably land it today.
<mpt> matsubara, there was a configs error or something so that the symlinks are pointing to the wrong place
<mpt> you need to fix them manually
<matsubara> how?
<mpt> once you're in lib/
<mpt> e.g. ln -s ../sourcecode/sqlos sqlos
<matsubara> thanks
<stub> Either change all the 'lib' strings to 'sourcecode' in configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development or migrate to the bzr dists tree
<stub> oh... that is if you want to build a new tree
<carlos> stub, not really, I'm using the bzr dists tree with bazaar
<carlos> launchpad is bazaar, and dists is bzr
<matsubara> what am I supposed to do with the .orig and .rej files?
<matsubara> rename them with baz mv?
<sivang> BjornT: I saw your specs about TicketTrackerEmailInterface, most of it should be applicable to SpecTracker, what do you think?
<carlos> stub, around?
<carlos> stub, I need some help with a DB constraint
<BjornT> sivang: yeah, probably. for example, it'd be nice if review requests generated an email notification, and the reviewer simply could respond to the notification and give his review comments.
<sivang> BjornT: opened a bug about that, too :)
<BjornT> sivang: cool :)
<stub> carlos: sure
<carlos> stub I have this: CHECK ((productseries IS NULL) <> (distrorelease IS NULL) AND ((distrorelease IS NULL) = (sourcepackagename IS NULL)));
<carlos> stub, and I want to update it to add an extra field 'fromsourcepackage'
<carlos> stub, that should be NULL if distrorelease is NULL and could be anything else but 'sourcepackage' if distrorelease is not null
<Kinnison> stub: I'm not sure what that gina error is about
* Kinnison is getting rocketfuel now to look
<matsubara> ls
<carlos> stub, where I wrote distrorelease you can read sourcepackagename. And 'sourcepackage' means 'sourcepackagename', sorry 
<stub> carlos: alter the existing check for the NULL -- CHECK (productseries IS NULL <> distrorelease IS NULL) AND (distrorelease IS NULL = sourcepackagename IS NULL = fromsourcepackage IS NULL)
<carlos> stub, but that means that fromsourcepackage must be not null if sourcepackagename is not null and that's not true
<stub> start again please?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I have a new field 'fromsourcepackagename' that could get any value, from NULL to any integer, if sourcepackagename is NOT NULL
<carlos> and it must be NULL if sourcepackagename is NULL
<stub> ADD CONSTRAINT valid_fromsourcepackagename CHECK (sourcepackagename IS NOT NULL OR fromsourcepackagename IS NULL)
<Kinnison> stub: well, doc-linux-hr definitely doesn't have a format statement in the Sources file
<Kinnison> stub: interesting
<carlos> stub, yeah, seems much more simple than adding it to the other constraint. Thank you
* Kinnison wonders how it got into the archive
<Kinnison> jennifer shouldn't have let it through
<Kinnison> hmm, no elmo
* stub pretends to know wtf Kinnison is talking about
<lifeless> stub: can you please update wiki rfsetup and movtobazng pages as you find things to tune ?
<lifeless> stub: I'm very close to it - blinded by the wall :0
<stub> ok
<salgado> stub, you got mail
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<stub> salgado: Any ideas?
<salgado> stub, to workaround the problem or why it would happen only in staging?
<stub> I assumed it was happening on staging due to a) new code landing and b) the timeout is deliberately set lower than production
<stub> salgado: We need a workaround or we will start seeing it on production too
<salgado> stub, can't it be caused only by the slower timeout on staging?
<stub> salgado: The front page is too slow. If staging is triggering it most of the time, then we will see it some of the time on production
<stub> Especially as table sizes increase. If it isn't new code on staging, it is because the datasets are growing and there is something nonscalable going on.
<salgado> stub, is there a way to see what query is timing out?
<salgado> the /errors page still not accessible on staging
<stub> You get the tracebacks if you are logged in as an administrator
<stub> I don't know if Steve organized mirroring of the logs - I haven't
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> for gina no
<lifeless> for normal logs I think so
<salgado> well, in production I get the tracebacks by being a member of launchpad. but in staging I get only that RequestExpired page
<stub> Indeed :-(
<stub> I'll pull it from the logs and paste
<stub> SELECT Person.id, Person.defaultrenewalperiod, Person.postcode, Person.subscriptionpolicy, Person.merged, Person.displayname, Person.password, Person.name, Person.familyname, Person.datecreated, Person.calendar, Person.teamdescription, Person.givenname, Person.country, Person.addressline2, Person.addressline1, Person.city, Person.emblem, Person.hackergotchi, Person.phone, Person.teamowner, Person.defaultmembershipperiod, Person.timezone, Person.province, Perso
<salgado> Person.province, Pers
<salgado> nothing after that
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filePZs4nM.html
<stub> No idea what would be doing that :-(
<salgado> it must be the topPeople() method. but that has a "limit 5", which is not there
<salgado> oh, no. it's not
<salgado> that's a call to getByName(). it's retrieving the launchpad team to check if you're a member of it
<sabdfl> stub: is there any way to get the binarypackagerelease.binarypackagename.name added to binarypackagerelease.fti?
<sabdfl> without triggers?
<sabdfl> and without duplicating the .name field on the bpr itself?
<stub> sabdfl: No. Also that is a trick question, as the only way the fti columns get populated is by triggers.
<sabdfl> oh. ok, and there's no way to make the trigger add the binarypackagename.name?
<stub> sabdfl: It is just hidden as fti.py does all the heavy lifting and hides it from you
<stub> sabdfl: Yes. It involves me rewriting fti.py
<sabdfl> stub: ok, so i'll just leave that aside for now then
<stub> Yup. Just query both tables - it is quick.
* mpt can't fix this broken tree
<mpt> I'm too dumb
<salgado> stub, so, it's always that query the one that times out?
<salgado> stub, and btw, isn't that query supposed to run almost instantaneously?
<stub> salgado: It is fast. Something else must be chewing up time before that query is run (eg. some really bad zpt), or it is being run a very large number of times.
<stub> salgado: I suspect I will need to comment out sections of the front page to narrow down what is taking the time
<salgado> stub, try commenting the +portlet-foaf line first
<benpi> Hi
<benpi> I've a question for wich I didn't found any answer either in Launchpad wiki or by googling around
<benpi> Is Launchpad (and Malone/Rosetta/.. components) expected to be released as free software ?
<benpi> If yes, is this publicly announced ?
<benpi> or stated by a person of authority ?
<makx> the form for shipit has tough constraints regarding the length of it's entries
<makx> "Institut fr Informationswirtschaft" didn't fit in :-P
<benpi> I'm reluctant to contribute without such an assurance about the software to be free...
<makx> anyway i shorted the entry.
<salgado> makx, that's a restriction imposed by the shipping company, so there's nothing we can do about that. :-(
<makx> salgado: can't you add a third optional input element for the address?
<makx> should be negociable :-P
<kiko> benpi, yes, it is expected to be released as free software
<kiko> benpi, it's still at a very conceptual stage and therefore needs a lot of design work and discussion
<benpi> kiko : thanks for the answer
<kiko> benpi, we're very much interested in external contribution, just haven't managed to deliver enough to provide what I consider architectural integrity and plausible promise
<kiko> hey elmo, thanks for the staging work on saturday, much appreciated
<kiko> stub?
<Nafallo> kiko: is there an ETA on dapper? :-)
<kiko> Nafallo, mdz and sabdfl are best to ask for that
<Nafallo> kiko: ah, doesn't dep-wait gina then? :-)
<sabdfl> kiko: what was the result of the staging run?
<kiko> sabdfl, I don't know yet, but would like to
<kiko> I don't have access to staging myself
<kiko> I'd love to have the log to take with me on the plane
<benpi> kiko : I can understand that, it's better to release with a relatively stable architecture/API, for contributors sake 
<benpi> but is this aim stated by an authoritative person somewhere ?
<kiko> benpi, yes, it is.
<sabdfl> https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/powerpc/+pkgsearch?name=camera
<sabdfl> so, there are packages
<sabdfl> but are they all there?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: how can we certify the import as golden?
<kiko> sabdfl, not all, definitely, but I want to see how many we failed, and why.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: package counts would be a good start
<Kinnison> sabdfl: gina reports what she fails to import
<Kinnison> sabdfl: so that'd be good
<Kinnison> plus making sure gina runs without reporting any errors
<sabdfl> kiko, Kinnison: can we do a publish off of staging, and compare packages files?
<sabdfl> i'd like to see if there are patterns in that data
<Kinnison> Yep, we could
<Kinnison> does staging have the disk to do it?
<kiko> Kinnison, are you ordering the Sources and Packages files?
<Kinnison> kiko: we sort the file lists by basename (in theory)
<kiko> they were unordered when we checked on dogfood but I think that was old
* Kinnison would update dogfood but the bzr transition broke it all
<kiko> Kinnison, mdz suggested the correct sorting was by package name and then by basename
<Kinnison> well, elmo and I checked the source
<Kinnison> we sort by basename
<Kinnison> in both katie and CAP
<kiko> okay, cool.
<kiko> then that's fine
<kiko> that was the thursday patch, right Kinnison?
<kiko> btw
<kiko> does anyone want anything from brazil?
<Kinnison> the thursday patch?
<kiko> last chance for a slow dance
<kiko> yep
<Kinnison> kiko: cachassa
<kiko> a patch that landed thursday == the thursday patch
<kiko> Kinnison, I'll see what I can do
<Kinnison> kiko: and some of those milk sweets
<kiko> Kinnison, doce de leite?
<Kinnison> yeah, or perhaps tapoica
<Kinnison> whatever you can bring
<kiko> naked chicks perhaps
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> I thought you were going to _work_ at UBZ? ;-)
* Kinnison doubts you can fit chicks in your suitcase
<Kinnison> unless they fold up real small
<kiko> when they hatch they are small
<Kinnison> true
<sivang> kiko: can you bring Mel Lisboa with you?
<sivang> ^^^^^^^
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> she would need folding
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> and a big coat
<benpi> kiko : tanks for reassuring me
<sivang> kiko: how do I change a spec name I created? specname/+admin ?
<kiko> sivang, yes.
* sivang cries.
<sivang>  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<Nafallo> lol
<sivang> ( Logged in as Sivan Greenberg)
<Nafallo> sivang: you better file a bug ;-)
<sivang> Nafallo: not sure, I don't think +admin is even documented in anywhere :)
<Nafallo> sivang: so that makes it less of a bug? :-)
<sivang> hehe, let's see what kiko says
<sivang> kiko: specname=setup-snapshots
<stub> I think my outgoing email is being delayed
<stub> Kinnison, sabdfl, kiko: Gina logs are in chinstrap:~stub/gina-logs
<kiko> woo thanks
<stub> Summary is warty ran, hoary and breezy died with the same exception
<Kinnison> Yeah, looks like bits of hoary/breezy lack Format: headers in the sources
<kiko> stub, okay
<kiko> Kinnison, I've fixed that already
<Kinnison> kiko: aah right
<kiko> it's in PQM
<stub> I've also done a second run of gina, which ran quickly.
<stub> Which is good ;)
<sabdfl> kiko: when you look for the DSC, is that optional?
<sabdfl> if you don't find it, it just leaves the Build.changes as NULL?>
<sabdfl> Kinnison: can you and stub work on getting builders setup for staging, so we can run some test dapper builds?
<sabdfl> also, what's the plot w.r.t. opening dapper - do we copy all the publishing records over from breezy so dapper starts out looking just like breezy?
<kiko> sabdfl, the DSC is not optional, no.
<sabdfl> kiko: looks like we don't have them in a bunch of places
<kiko> a package without a DSC is AFAIK invalid
<kiko> sabdfl, I'll look into that -- steve as saying the files were actually there
<Kinnison> sabdfl: that was my plan, yes
<sabdfl> Kinnison: do you have a script that does that?
<sabdfl> i'd like to test it on staging now
<Kinnison> sabdfl: No, I was just going to do some SQL
<sabdfl> Kinnison: please scriptify
<sabdfl> should be trivial
<Kinnison> okay
<sabdfl> but since it has to be done regularly, it should be possible to get it right
<sabdfl> hmm
<sabdfl> here's a suggestion
<sabdfl> the distrorelease has a parentrelease
<sabdfl> add a .initialiseFromParent method
<sabdfl> that should (a) check if there are any packages published, and if so, quit
<sabdfl>  (b) do the Right Thing w.r.t. copying over from the parent
<sabdfl> i think it would be fine to ignore pockets
<sabdfl> but do all architectures for which there is an architecture in the parent
<Kinnison> I was told to anyway. I.E. only ever inherit the RELEASE pocket
<sabdfl> sonds good
<Kinnison> okay I'll start work on that right away
<sabdfl> thanks
* Kinnison tries to get himself a launchpad checkout to work from
<sabdfl> any word back from elmo or Znarl w.r.t. test buildd's for staging today?
* Kinnison hasn't heard anything
<stub> Kinnison: ping me when you are online tomorrow and we can hook up some buildds to asuka
<Kinnison> stub: right, can-do
<sabdfl> so, we are still on track to open on soyuz tomorrow (late-ish I imagine)
<elmo> I closed the ticket an hour ago
<elmo> sabdfl and stub were cc'ed
<elmo> the buildds can see port 80 on asuka now, and asuka can see them
<kiko> sabdfl, who is that question going out to? 
<sabdfl> elmo: superb, thanks, stub / Kinnison will that cover the new-style buildd's?
<stub> yer. I need to open Postgres up to the buildds but I will need details and I assume Kinnson is playing with other things right now.
<sabdfl> kiko: all takers
<Kinnison> stub: the buildds don't look at pgslq
<Kinnison> stub: they only need librarian access and archive access
<sabdfl> stub: it's an xmlrpc interface
<stub> oh? Well that is all running then
<sabdfl> Kinnison: what port does asuka need to see on the buildd's?
<elmo> stub: err, say what now?
<Kinnison> 8221
<sabdfl> elmo: can you let asuka see port 8221 on the buildd's that you have provisioned, and install the newfangled build tools on them?
<kiko> sabdfl, well, gina didn't even run completely on hoary and breezy. I need to check her logs, to see what I can fix in short notice. and I am concerned the archive will miss many packages.
<sabdfl> kiko: i'm still running on your confidence from yesterday. i suspect a few common failure modes will account for the glitches
<elmo> sabdfl: asuka can see port 8221; kinnison has 3 buildds of his own, surely that's enough for testing?
<sabdfl> let's just keep iterating on gina
<kiko> Kinnison, have you ever done a test uploading all breezy packages through the uploader and looking at the resulting archive?
<sabdfl> elmo: 1 buildd on each arch is fine
<Kinnison> kiko: I've verified that the uploader handles the uploads elmo produced as test-data for me
* Kinnison only had problems on uploads which had "None" as their priority
<kiko> Kinnison, that's not what I asked -- the /whole/ breezy archive?
<kiko> yeah, gina copes with those too
* Kinnison hasn't done as you asked, no
<kiko> hmmm
<Kinnison> it would be a seriously non-trivial thing to set up to run
<sabdfl> guys, rolling new stuff to production is always hard, lets just keep plugging at it and i'm sure we will make good progress today and tomorrow
<elmo> the whole breezy archive is available  to test upload on rockhopper
<sabdfl> worst case, elmo, can we bring up dapper on katie?
<elmo> sabdfl: in 5 minutes
<kiko> quite a large chance of it blowing up when processing the real-world data
<kiko> elmo, could I get access to staging so I can verify the archive? it seems to be missing files
<elmo> kiko: done
<sabdfl> Kinnison: can you set staging to do regular publishes of its archive, please?
<kiko> thanks
<Kinnison> sabdfl: sure
<Kinnison> elmo: can i have access to staging too please?
<sabdfl> so in theory, as gina improves, we see the archive converging on what's at archive.ubuntu.com
<elmo> sigh
<kiko> sabdfl, the problem with the dropped packages was exactly what I suggested: curl produces packages in both main and universe.
<sabdfl> curl?
<Kinnison> kiko: yes, this is a common occurrence
<elmo> isn't great how our "minimal accounts" policy goes flying out the window as soon as we hit headless chicken mode
<kiko> 09:18:43 ERROR   Error processing package files for libcurl3-gssapi
<kiko>  -> http://librarian.staging.launchpad.net/1120840/1120873/cXgYtEtZOoaIjbnN5180ZKAj1nu.txt (File curl_7.14.0-2ubuntu1.1.dsc not in archive (/srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubu
<kiko> ntu/pool/universe/c/curl/curl_7.14.0-2ubuntu1.1.dsc))
<Kinnison> elmo: natch.
<kiko> sabdfl, we need a function to search for the dsc in all components
<sabdfl> elmo: can you add "kick everybody off again" to the "reattach head to chicken" script?
<Kinnison> given gina was importing fine before, what have you done which broke her?
<elmo> Kinnison: done
<sabdfl> Kinnison: she needed a little correction here and there
<kiko> Kinnison, har har har
<Kinnison> elmo: thanks
* Kinnison looks at asuka
<kiko> Kinnison, gina wouldn't have processed 1/3 of what she did this time
<kiko> Kinnison, this isn't a case that made her blow up -- just failed to import a file.
<kiko> stub, can you re-run gina with my latest patch?
<Kinnison> how do I connect to the staging database?
<kiko> I think you ran her with my first patch, which blows up with missing attributes (this is now tested)
<kiko> stub, she will run through the whole archive most likely, with some ERRORs
<kiko> stub, or wait for pqm
<kiko> she's 3rd in queue
<kiko> christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0--patch-235
<kiko> stub, all tests pass ;)
<stub> kiko: You forgot to mirror I think
<kiko> stub, doh
<kiko> doing now
* sabdfl heads to the office
<Kinnison> stub: How do I connect to the staging db ?
* Kinnison assumes he has to become some user first
<Kinnison> elmo: do I need sudo to something?
<stub> launchpad user has access. I can give your normal user access if you need it.
<Kinnison> I imagine I'll need to become the launchpad user
<Kinnison> in order to set up and check the publishing
<Kinnison> etc
<stub> Gina's going again
<kiko> thanks stub 
<kiko> mirrorred
<stub> kiko: way ahead of you
<elmo> stub needs to ok people being able to sudo to launchpad, AFAIC
* stub oks
<elmo> for who? :P
<elmo> or just anyone...
<Nafallo> mememe ;-)
<stub> Kinnison: Do you just need database access or to mess with the source tree being used by launchpad/gina etc?
<Kinnison> uhm, full access will stop me stumbling
<Kinnison> in case anything hiccoughs
<stub> elmo: Give kinnison sudo to launchpad.
<elmo> done
<Kinnison> thanks
<stub> kiko: Are you going to cry if you don't get sudo access?
<kiko> stub, nope.
<stub> Gina's tearing through the archive
<kiko> roxor
<kiko> man
<kiko> I can not find ONE small package to test this @#$!@!#@! multiple-component cruft
<kiko> sigh
<Kinnison> Right, I've added the lucille config
<Kinnison> I'll attempt to publish to /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging-archive
<Kinnison> okay?
<stub> salgado: Good call. Commenting out the foaf portlet fixes the timeouts on the front page
<kiko> rock on
<salgado> stub, can you paste the PersonSet.topPeople() method we have running in production?
<jamesh> kiko: firefox has stuff in main and universe, but I guess that doesn't count as small
<Nafallo> kiko: curl isn't small enough? :-)
<stub>     def topPeople(self):
<stub>         """See IPersonSet."""
<stub>         return Person.select('password IS NOT NULL', orderBy='-karma')[:5] 
<Nafallo> kiko: xpdf? shorewall?
<kiko> Nafallo, the smaller the better
<sabdfl> stub: is pqm jammed on your request?
<Nafallo> kiko: well, you got three rather small ones suggested now ;-)
<kiko> shorewall!
<kiko> shorewall didn't fail though, hmmm
<salgado> stub, could you try to use this on staging (uncommenting the foaf portlet)? this is not what is running on staging now
<stub> salgado: I can't test that now without killing other testing going on
<kiko> use staging2 ;)
<stub> kiko: I'll need another box or the extra CPU and ram back in this one first. Asuka is creaking except for its disk.
<kiko> yeah
<Kinnison> 1.3G published so far
<elmo> you guys know about drescher right?
<elmo> just like, checking
<kiko> who's she
<elmo> .5Tb, 2 CPU, 4 GB memory...
<elmo> it was kind of designed for exactly this purpose, not sure why y'all are so insistent on last-minute-ing it on asuka ..
<salgado> stub, this is probably the query that is causing the timeout on staging's front page: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileT0t89b.html
<salgado> stub, is it possible to optimize it?
<elmo> OTOH, if you want to continue, we can borrow CPU + memory from another machine, if that's going to be easier
<stub> elmo: Never heard of it
<kiko-fud> scripts/ftests/gina_test_archive$ du -s
<kiko-fud> 11482	.
<kiko-fud> aiee
<kiko-fud> anyway, fud, bbiab
<stub> salgado: Not that I can see
<sivang> elmo: fran dreshcer ?
<Kinnison> http://www.awi-bremerhaven.de/Polar/Drescher.html
<sivang> Kinnison: nice
<stub> salgado-lunch: I can get it faster by adding some indexes and dropping the 'name' from the sort order
<sabdfl> stub: pqm?
<stub> seems to be processing happily. Chinstraps load of 8 is slowing things down.
<Kinnison> 11G of source published
<Kinnison> preparing the binaries
<Nafallo> Kinnison: no breakage yet? :-)
<Kinnison> Nafallo: nup the publisher is paranoid
<Kinnison> it'll stop the moment it hiccoughs
<sivang> Kinnison: I take it it's looking good? :)
<Nafallo> :-)
<Kinnison> Well, it's not looking *bad* per-se :-)
* Kinnison ponders what to do for dinner
<sivang> Kinnison: I prepared some pasta and italia tomato sauce 
<Kinnison> for me? how kind
<Nafallo> :-)
<Kinnison> stub: this import, is it multi-arch?
<stub> Kinnison: yes
<stub> The three majors
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Production and staging config updates (patch-2713: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<kiko-fud> finally
<kiko-fud> stub, can you get me the logs for these runs when they succeed?
<stub> kiko-fud: /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/gina-logs
<kiko-fud> stub, ah, on asuka?
<stub> yes
<Kinnison> up to 22G on the publishing run
<stub> Bed!
<Kinnison> stub: when are you likely to be around?
<stub> about 8 hours time
<stub> ?
<Kinnison> stub: rock on
<Kinnison> stub: sleep well
<kiko-fud> stub, Kinnison: is gina actually running?
<kiko-fud> no log output is changing
<stub> it is running. I think the publisher is holding a lock atm
<kiko-fud> ah,ok.
<Kinnison> initial publishing runs are a bit painful :-(
<Kinnison> I ought to try and work out how to do it without holding a transaction locked
<Kinnison> I guess I could alter it to do a pre-fetch without ever writing to the db, to ensure the transaction is short-lived
<Kinnison> well, short-lived in the 5 minutes or so sense
* Kinnison ponders
<Kinnison> urgh, publishing is hard
<kiko-fud> I'm outta here to catch a plane, will check in late tonight
<kiko-fud> montreal wednesday
<kiko-fud> call me or sms me if you need me
<kiko-fud> but you won't -- gina's golden! :)
<Nafallo> yay!
<Kinnison> CAP dominating
<Kinnison> overriding...
<Kinnison> collating file lists
* Kinnison gets all excited
<Kinnison> kaboom
<Kinnison> :-(
* Kinnison restarts it
<sivang> Kinnison: what's CAP ?
<Kinnison> canonical archive publisher
<Kinnison> I.E. launchpad's archive publishing tool
<sivang> Kinnison: I see
<mdz> Kinnison: how goes it?
<Kinnison> mdz: well, it's publishing (running apt-ftparchive now)
<Kinnison> I'm a little concerned that the archive is a bit small
<Kinnison> but that's probably because gina hasn't finished yet
<zyga> sabdfl: what is the approximate time of UVF for dapper?
<Kinnison> mdz: I.E. so far there's only 30G of archive being output by CAP
<koke> jordi: where did we talked about translating CoC??
<mdz> Kinnison: are there components/architectures/bits of the archive which are finished publishing?
<mdz> Kinnison: and where can I see it?
<Kinnison> it's in /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging-archive on asuka
* Kinnison needs to re-run it in --careful mode
<Kinnison> one sec
<Kinnison> When in non-careful mode it won't write out configs for the frozen distroreleases
<bradb> BjornT: Do you have time for a drive-by code review of a patch that does some serious +filebug cleanup? (16 files changed, 104 insertions(+), 173 deletions(-))
<Kinnison> so we don't constantly recreate the Packages files for warty etc
<BjornT> bradb: sure, send it to me
<Kinnison> mdz: whatever the outcome of the current publisher run, I'll have to go and cook dinner in about 10 minutes tops
<bradb> BjornT: cool, thanks, sent.
<Kinnison> or I'll have ravenous hordes baying at me
<mdz> Kinnison: I don't have access to askuka
<Kinnison> mdz: aah
<Kinnison> elmo: can we expose that archive over http ?
<mdz> er, asuka
<mdz> Kinnison: what was the outcome of the previous test?
<Kinnison> mdz: which test?
<Kinnison> when I was running on dogfood I was happy with the archives it was producing
<mdz> Kinnison: the one which was running on staging the last time I was around
<mdz> or is this still the same run?
<mdz> since yesterday?
<Kinnison> Uhm, do you mean gina or the publisher?
<Kinnison> gina is running fresh
<Kinnison> the publisher hasn't been tried on staging before
<mdz> at the time I had to leave, gina hadn't finished yet, so the publisher hadn't run 
<mdz> gina is running fresh because the previous one failed?
<Kinnison> I'm not entirely sure
<mdz> how about this: "what was the outcome of the most recently concluded test of the whole ball of wax?"
<Kinnison> kiko and stub were talking about it
<Kinnison> that gina was broken
<mdz> ok
<mdz> thanks
<Kinnison> I'll know more in about 20 minutes
* Kinnison has to go and do some cooking, I'll be back in a bit
<elmo> exposed as http://staging.archive.ubuntu.com/
<Kinnison> elmo: thanks dude
* Kinnison groans. gotta go to the shops, bbl
<Kinnison> sorry about this
<mdz> Kinnison: {warty,hoary,breezy,dapper}/source are all empty
<mdz> er, /main/source
<Kinnison> mdz: yes, current publishing run is gonna fix that
<Kinnison> mdz: apt-ftparchive is in-progress
<bayr00t> carlos? jordi? you around?
<bayr00t> can u help me by uploading translation templates into rosetta
<bradb> BjornT: how's the +filebug refactor patch looking?
<BjornT> bradb: you'll get a mail soon, there are a few things i want you to do.
<bradb> ok, cool
<carlos> bayr00t, I'm here
<carlos> bayr00t, did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ ?
<bayr00t> carlos: i'll read it now
<carlos> bayr00t, thanks
<bayr00t> carlos: and then i have to add the sftwr here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaPendingImports
<carlos> bayr00t, yeah, that way Jordi will handle faster your request
<mdz> Kinnison: is apt-ftparchive still running?  there still doesn't seem to be any source published yet
<elmo> 1000     30064  2.9 51.6 1677764 1062456 ttyp5 S+   17:46   1:41  |               \_ python scripts/publish-distro.py --careful ubuntu
<lucas> hi
<lucas> is there a way to send a mail to all members of a team ?
<salgado> lucas, currently, no
<sabdfl> ok, guys time for an update on the gina situation
<lucas> ok
<sabdfl> Kinnison: what are you seeing in the archive?
<tirian> When can I find a tutorial for moving an exsisting project over to Bazaar/Launchpad?
<elmo> apt-ftparchive is still running
<Kinnison> aye it is
<Kinnison> sorry, had to go shopping
<Kinnison> dinner is in the oven so it's fairly hands-off noce
<Kinnison> erm s/noce/now/
* Kinnison wonders how on earth that typo occurred
<tirian> Can anyone help me? I'd really like to use Bazaar, but I'm not sure how to begin.
<LaserJock> Is it possible to see what bugs I am subscribed to on launchpad? 
<mdz> sabdfl: so far I still don't see anything published, though I've just been polling */main/source periodically
<mdz> elmo: still, as in from over an hour ago?
<elmo> mdz: yes
<mdz> my word
<elmo> on an unloaded machine, apt-ftparchive from scratch takes an  hour or two
<elmo> and that's assuming --no-contents
<elmo> (unloaded == this class of HW), (from scratch == without cached package information)
<Kinnison> this is no-contents
<Kinnison> but gina is running in the background
<Kinnison> so it's not unloaded
<Kinnison> each universe is taking between 20 and 30 minutes
<Kinnison> s'on dists/warty/main/source now
<mdz> Kinnison: are we able to estimate gina's progress?
<Kinnison> ooh, apt-ftparchive finished
<Kinnison> she's somewhere in hoary
<mdz> we have something resembling warty
<Kinnison> shall I re-run CAP to gather up all she's done so far?
* Kinnison does so
<mdz> Kinnison: it looks like the comparison used for the sort isn't quite compatible; it seems to sort foo-bar ahead of foo, while the existing indexes do the opposite.  not a problem for the tools of course, but makes it less convenient to compare them
<Kinnison> odd
<Kinnison> files.sort(key=os.path.basename)
<Kinnison> is what I do
<Kinnison> should I instead do something to extract just the package name?
<LaserJock> sorry to bother, but can anybody point me to any lauchpad or Malone documentation/instructions?
<mdz> Kinnison: dunno; what does katie do? apt-sortpkgs?
<mpt> tirian: Try #bzr
<mdz> Kinnison: the only delta between staging's warty/main/source/Sources and the production one is that debian-installer has a Priority: header
<elmo> katie  sorts by pkg name
<Kinnison> jenna seems to sort by full pathname
<elmo> hmm, yeah, so she does
<elmo> lets pretend I said that instead
<Kinnison> so she'll sort blah/libfoo before dooby/dooby
<Kinnison> okay so CAP should sort by full pathname instead
<Kinnison> that's an easy enough fix
<Kinnison> I'll do that once it's finished running
<Kinnison> mdz: which is lacking the Priority header?
<mdz> Kinnison: yours
<Kinnison> mdz: Odd
<mdz> Kinnison: but other than that, it looks spot on so far
<Kinnison> mdz: phew
<mpt> LaserJock: Sorry, there's no way of getting such a list, that's https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/2713
<Kinnison> mdz: can you look at some d-i ?
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<mpt> kiko, is there a good reason for bug 2713 to be private?
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<mdz> Kinnison: the best test would be to do a netboot install from this archive
<Kinnison> mdz: Well, if you've got the kit, can you go for it?
<Kinnison> mdz: natch I'd wait until this cap run is done
* Kinnison will say when
<mdz> Kinnison: that won't be possible until it has d-i stuff in it
<mdz> (installer-*)
<Kinnison> mdz: and so far it doesn't?
<Kinnison> oh right
<elmo> the best test would surely be that the dists/ on staging and archive are bit for bit, wouldn't it?
<Kinnison> the tarballs
<Kinnison> elmo: aye, diffing the dists/ on staging and archive is best
* Kinnison will make sure cap sorts the same as jenna
<Kinnison> give me a sec
<mdz> elmo: all the .gzs will differ, as will Release
<elmo> mdz: meh, sure - bit  for bit after decompression and excluding checksums of compressed files in Releases
<mdz> elmo: that sounds like what I'm doing, then
<mdz> can breezy debootstrap still debootstrap warty?
<mdz> I guess it ought to
* Kinnison restarts CAP with the altered ordering code
<mdz> Kinnison: is that going to use an apt-ftparchive cache from the last run, I hope?
<Kinnison> yes
<Kinnison> apt-ftparchive caches are kept
<Kinnison> otherwise we'd never manage the 30 minute cycle ;-)
<Kinnison> Of course, it is adding a sod load more stuff so it might not be instant :-)
* Kinnison goes to check on lunch
<Kinnison> well, dinner
<mdz> elmo: what would be the most straightforward way for me to get a verbatim copy of the staging dists/ to use for comparisons?
<Kinnison> more dinner
<elmo> mdz: I've made it available via rsync from the LAN
<elmo> is that sufficent?
<elmo> or do you need it from the net?
<LarstiQ> hello
<mdz> elmo: rsync on the LAN is fine, thanks
<Kinnison> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  deadlock detected
<Kinnison> grah
<Kinnison> might have to wait a bit until I can kick off CAP again
<Kinnison> gina is getting busy
* Kinnison will eat his dinner and then try again
<einheit> hi
<SteveA> mdz: hi.  what's new?
<mdz> SteveA: getting to the point where we can start to run some meaningful tests on the published archive
<fabbione> so what distro is completed in staging?
<fabbione> i can run a netinstall using the miniso to boot
<fabbione> and fetch the rest from it
<fabbione> s/it/staging
<mdz> fabbione: warty
<mdz> fabbione: but there is no d-i
<mdz> does the mini iso have all of d-i?
<fabbione> i think so
<fabbione> i can still netboot from the local archive and ask d-i to fetch the rest from staging
<fabbione> the only thing you can't test without d-i is the stage1 install
<fabbione> at the end of that, apt-setup will ask for the mirror again
<fabbione> still better than no test at all
<mdz> Kinnison: Sources.bz2 are missing
<mdz> -Section: multiverse/net
<mdz> +Section: multiverse/multiverse/net
<mdz> Bugs and Origin seem to be missing
<sabdfl> hey all
<fabbione> hey sabdfl 
<sabdfl> mdz: something resembling warty?
* Nafallo adds to #ubuntu.se's topic that breezy-backports is non-existant.
<bradb> mpt: around?
<mpt> bradb: yo
<bradb> mpt: I was hoping to get your opinion on the new navigation portlet, and how we can help the users really kick ass with it, while trying to stay within the limits of what launchpad can currently do (i.e. LP doesn't have a good way of finding a target on which to file a bug yet)
<bradb> URL coming up...
<bradb> mpt: http://69.70.209.33:8086/products/firefox/+bugs
<bradb> disclaimer: the nav portlet *only* works for upstreams right now
<mdz> Kinnison: the sorting still seems to be off as well; should I not expect that fix to have propagated yet?
<bradb> mpt: so, a couple of things: 1. what do you think of it? 2. how would you expect it to work on distro-side (just jump to packages?) 3. should there maybe be a dropdown to allow you to jump between upstream and distro-side things?
<bradb> i guess that's one more than a couple
<Kinnison> mdz: haven't managed a complete run since I made that change
<Kinnison> mdz: gina keeps deadlocking CAP
<mpt> bradb: 1. I don't understand it
<mdz> Kinnison: did you see the multiverse stuff I pasted above?
* Kinnison looks again
<mdz> <mdz> -Section: multiverse/net
<mdz> <mdz> +Section: multiverse/multiverse/net
<Kinnison> the bz2 stuff I have a fix for but it's not on asuka yet
<bradb> mpt: the point of it is to help you navigate between contexts.
<mdz> multiverse Packages is full of that
<Kinnison> that section stuff I'm not sure what happened
<bradb> mpt: e.g. right now, if you're looking at launchpad bugs, and decide you want instead to see malone bugs, what do you do?
* Kinnison ponders
<mpt> bradb: hack the URL :-/
<bradb> precisely
<bradb> this is the anti URL hacking portlet
<mpt> not really
<mpt> it doesn't appear in Rosetta, does it
<mpt> or in the spec tracker
<mdz> Kinnison: Priority seems to be missing for many packages in universe
<bradb> mpt: no, right now it's only for bugs
<SteveA> so, you're talking about getting to other products from the same project
<Kinnison> mdz: that's very odd indeed because priority is in the db for everything
<Kinnison> mdz: how does main look?
<mdz> Kinnison: I don't see any binaries for main yet
<Kinnison> joy
<mdz> i386, powerpc and amd64 all empty
<mdz> 0-byte Packages, not missing entirely
<mpt> bradb: A trivial fix would be to change "Other:" to "Other product:"
<Kinnison> Okay, the section stuff appears to be because gina isn't stripping the component off the front of the section
<bradb> SteveA: ideally, you could get to any context from anywhere
* Kinnison sighs
<SteveA> bradb: i don't think so
<Kinnison> we can fix that up post-hoc
<bradb> mpt: yeah, but that's part of my question to you :)
<SteveA> bradb: see, if you offer someone all of that choice, it is too much for them
<bradb> mpt: is, *should* the UI perhaps be such than you can jump anywhere, just just within upstreams or within distro-side things?
<SteveA> bradb: you need to offer someone a short list of things they're likely to be interested in
<mdz> I'll update my mirror
<Kinnison> mdz: I think we need for gina to complete so CAP can run unhindered
<SteveA> bradb: and then the ability to go farther if needed
<bradb> SteveA: yep, that's precisely what that portlet does
<sabdfl> Kinnison: we're going to open dapper on katie now
<mdz> ah, there are binaries there now
<sabdfl> we'll keep working with staging
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Oh :-(
<bradb> SteveA: when you start using Malone, that portlet grows a bit to present you a list of things you've been working with already
<mdz> the diff is very hard to read due to the sorting issue though
<sabdfl> though i think drescher is possibly a better bet
<Kinnison> sabdfl: right
<Kinnison> sabdfl: so what's the game plan?
<sabdfl> we will run it in parallel this week, and transition next week if at all possible
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> when we're all in one place
<Kinnison> it'll be good to all be on the same timezone
<sabdfl> yes. i'd like to get onto launchpad as soon as we are confident in it with real world data
<Kinnison> Right
<sabdfl> elmo will save the dapper uploads
<Kinnison> So we'll replay them in?
<sabdfl> so we will test your "open dapper" script, publish, then push in the dapper uploads, in order
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> build
<mpt> bradb: if this exists at all, it seems like it should belong in the hierarchy at the top
<sabdfl> upload
<sabdfl> build
<sabdfl> upload
<sabdfl> etc
<Kinnison> sabdfl: coolio
<mpt> e.g. as a panel
<mpt> hmmmm
<mdz> right, if we can get the basics in shape in the next day or two, we can run a full week in parallel and start to catch the more subtle stuff
<bradb> mpt: "at the top" of what?
<mpt> bradb: the page, where it says "Products"
<mpt> perhaps
<Kinnison> mdz: aye, that sounds good
* Kinnison hopes the transition to bzr goes okay
<bradb> mpt: like the breadcrumbs, you mean?
<mpt> bradb: built in to them, perhaps
<mpt> but
<mpt> one improvement you could make now
<mpt> is to put this at the bottom of the bug listing
<mpt> instead of in a blue box
<bradb> mpt: if i understand correctly, doesn't that mean making it invisible without scrolling?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add fixes for three issues: MissingRequiredAttributes was failing a check, coping with absent Format correctly, and dealing with a null ChangeLog in different situations. (patch-2714: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<mpt> Show bug reports about product: [                    ] 
<mpt> (Recent: _foo_, _bar_, _hum_)
<mpt> bradb: It's already invisble without scrolling
<bradb> it's perfectly visible in 1024x768 without scrolling, as best i can tell
<mpt> bradb: this is bottom-of-the-page material, i.e. where do you want to go *next*
<mpt> You use a fullscreen window?
<bradb> no, even in 800x600 i see it
<bradb> like, 2/3's of it
<bradb> and that's considering that we've officially given up on 800x600 too :)
<mpt> I'm not talking about moving it to a place so that it's visible
<mpt> I'm talking about making it not a portlet so that it's visible.
<Kinnison> mdz: CAP is managing to run this time, so we should get some updated dists soon
<bradb> mpt: that seems like good reasoning to me. but, really, at the *bottom*?
<mpt> bradb: At the moment, *at the moment when you want to use it*, it's probably scrolled off the top of the window.
<mdz> Kinnison: are you making notes of the problems I've mentioned here, or should I file bugs?
<Kinnison> mdz: file bugs where you can please
<mpt> bradb: I.e. when you've gone through the bug list and realized that you're looking at the wrong product.
<Kinnison> mdz: against launchpad-publisher
<Kinnison> heyhey kiko
<kiko> ahoy
<kiko> airport wifi rocks
<kiko> what's up?
<Nafallo> hi kiko :-)
<sabdfl> kikoman!
* bradb ponders
<Kinnison> kiko: gina's not stripping component from Section: in non-main packages files
<Kinnison> kiko: sux
<kiko> Kinnison, that's odd. I /just/ looked at that code -- it checks if there's a "/" in it.
<kiko> Kinnison, can you give me an example?
<kiko> heya sabdfl 
<kiko> I have a testcase for our dsc-missing issue. now to fix it.
<Kinnison> 20:39 < mdz> -Section: multiverse/net
<Kinnison> 20:39 < mdz> +Section: multiverse/multiverse/net
<bradb> mpt: do you think this idea is going to help the user kick ass, or should i just abandon it now?
<kiko>                 if "/" in v:
<kiko>                     # When a "/" is found in the section, it indicates
<kiko>                     # component/section. We don't want to override the
<kiko>                     # component, since it is correctly indicated by the
<kiko>                     # packages/sources files.
<kiko>                     self.section = v.split("/", 1)[1] 
<bradb> mpt: (if, say, we tried it at the bottom at first)
<kiko> Kinnison, is this for binary or source packages?
<Kinnison> kiko: binaries 
<kiko> ah!
<kiko> sucks.
<mdz> Kinnison: incoming
<Kinnison> mdz: got it, ta
<mpt> bradb: This could be an interesting addition to https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/3152
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3152: Provide prominent links from product bug listing to package bug listings Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3152
<kiko> Kinnison, mdz: fixing now.
<mdz> Kinnison: installer-* is not expected to work yet, right?
<kiko> man there is a queue as long as the chinese wall here at the airport
<kiko> they had better not delay my flight
<Kinnison> mdz: installer-* is what comes out of the debian-installer.tar.gz files, yes?
<bradb> mpt: is it me, or do users have *no* *idea* of the difference between a product and a source package?
<mdz> Kinnison: correct
<Kinnison> mdz: gina doesn't import thouse
<kiko> bradb, that sounds about correct
<Kinnison> mdz: instead we'll pre-seed the archive with a copy from katie
<bradb> and i'm worried that we've got current UI that relies on thinking that the user actually *does* understand the difference!
<mpt> bradb: it's not just you :-)
<Kinnison> mdz: the uploader handles them as byhandish things
<kiko> Kinnison, that's interesting, because there is code in the packages map that parses the d-i files if they exist.
<Kinnison> mdz: Kamion wrote a routine for processing them automatically
<kiko> Kinnison, should it be nuked?
<mpt> bradb: yup, it's not quite as bad as expecting them to understand a "pocket", but still pretty bad :-)
<mdz> Kinnison: worth getting that into Malone as well?
<Kinnison> kiko: that's not installer-* that's debian-installer
<bradb> mpt: hehe
<Kinnison> kiko: and ffs don't nuke it
<kiko> oh.
<kiko> Kinnison, it's untested.
<Kinnison> kiko: untested?!
<kiko>             # XXX: untested
<kiko>             # Run over the D-I stanzas and store info in tmp_bin_map.
<kiko>             dibinaries = apt_pkg.ParseTagFile(info_set.binfile)
<kiko> yes :)
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> mdz: Nope because gina doesn't do it and shouldn't
<Kinnison> mdz: It's part of the byhand acceptance process in katie and it is such in launchpad
* bradb ponders 3152
<Kinnison> mdz: although we actually process it automatically as a raw-installer rather than anything else :-)
<bradb> kiko: is gina setting up proper packaging relationships?
<bradb> i.e. between sp's/upstream
<kiko> nope
<kiko> how could she?
<bradb> who builds the packaging link between upstream and distro?
<kiko> people, aiui
<bradb> is there UI somewhere that I can look at to get a sense of whether people are actually doing this or not?
<kiko> I believe there's UI in the product pages
* bradb looks around a bit
<Kinnison> bradb: well, there's 233 Packaging records in the stagng DB
<bradb> this could make it much less realistic/worthwhile to implement bug #3152's fix
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3152: Provide prominent links from product bug listing to package bug listings Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3152
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<kiko> SteveA, isn't he on a plane?
<SteveA> maybe
<SteveA> don't they have wireless on planes now?
<mpt> only on one or two airlines
<Kinnison> lufthansa have it
<sivang> Kinnison: they do? nice
<mpt> bradb: Naturally such links won't be present as long as all these females still haven't finished their work
<bradb> Kinnison: thanks for the stats, btw
<Kinnison> bradb: np
<LarstiQ> SteveA: he was rather tired when packing, so I'm guessing he is sleeping on the plane
<mpt> bradb: wrt the context switching, see the "Your Recent History" section that's right at the bottom of amazon.com pages after you've been browsing for a while
<SteveA> LarstiQ: thanks
<bradb> mpt: 100% invisible to me
<lifeless> SteveA: I am waiting to board
<lifeless> I have no life, as proven by my logging in here
<bradb> along with 98% of the other content they throw on their pages, which i guess is why the Big J notes that Amazon is *not* a good example of an e-commerce site to copy :)
<bradb> of course, at the bottom of a Malone page it would be more visible
<SteveA> lifeless: hi
<SteveA> lifeless: privmsged you
<lifeless> k
<bradb> mpt: so, would you agree that the following two things are useful to show on every bug page: 1. a list of recent bug "homepages" you've visited and 2. a way of quickly switching to another bug context without hacking a URL?
<LarstiQ> is there currently a way to follow all activity in a given product, and not just (individual) bugs?
<mpt> bradb: not really
<mpt> bradb: At least, I'd regard that as much less important than many other things that currently aren't on the bug page
<mpt> sorry
<mpt> LarstiQ: No, it's planned but not implemented yet <https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ProductSubscriptions>
<bradb> I have a feeling the users will tell a different story at UBZ. I'll predict the URL-hacking-as-navigation is going to lower a user's self-esteem pretty rapidly. :)
<LarstiQ> mpt: thanks
<mpt> bradb: the non-URL-hacking way of doing it is to click "Products"
<mpt> and there really are more grief-reducing things in Malone that could be done right now
<mpt> e.g. https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ProductSubscriptions
<bradb> How is that going to reduce the grief of the guys at UBZ?
<mpt> bradb: It's not about UBZ in particular, it's just the thing that people are asking for a gazillion times more than they're asking for anything else
<LarstiQ> I will not be at UBZ, but I'm comfortable with url hacking for the moment, fwiw
<mpt> with the possible exception of an easy way to mark bug reports as fixed
<bradb> heh
<mpt> "The requested page is protected. You will need to login.
<mpt> You have been logged in"
<bradb> mpt: realistically, we should probably be focussing on the Ubuntu guys the most right now, right? i.e. I'm wondering if PackageSubscriptions is the next major feature I should implement.
<mpt> bradb: Well from what I've been seeing and reading, it's the thing that's frustrating people most
<mpt> but it's quite possible I'm reading the wrong things
<lifeless> ok
<mpt> e.g. sabdfl says he's getting comments from people who love Malone
<lifeless> I'm about to get cut off
<lifeless> buh-ey
<mpt> buh-bye
<bradb> mpt: wait, I'm confused: the Ubuntu guys are telling you they want ProductSubscriptions more than PackageSubscriptions?
<kiko> man
<kiko> why is archive-mirror so slow
<kiko> ffs
<mpt> bradb: How do you think "the Ubuntu guys" are different from anyone else?
<bradb> mpt: i.e. the distro use case vs. the upstream one
<mpt> bradb: No, ProductSubscriptions and PackageSubscriptions and ProjectSubscriptions should be one and the same thing
<SteveA> bug 3538
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3538: paramiko doesn't notice the user in my ssh config Fix req. for: bzr (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3538
<mpt> kiko, do you see any reason for bug 2713 to be private?
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA> mpt: i know how to fix the login problem.
<SteveA> mpt: and i'll be doing so shortly.
<mpt> great, thanks SteveA
<SteveA> mpt: it isn't a malone-specific issue
<mpt> SteveA: Will you have time to review the design-fascism this week?
<bradb> Kinnison: you're the assignee for PackageSubscriptions. do you mind if I assign myself to it (adding it to LP right now)?
<Kinnison> Go for it
* Kinnison still has to triage his specs for ubz
<bradb> ok
* Kinnison has been busy all day
<ajmitch> bradb: don't worry, I'll make sure the MOTU team chimes in with a few requests as well for you :)
<bradb> ajmitch: will you be at UBZ?
<ajmitch> yep
<bradb> excellent
<ajmitch> at last count there were 5 or 6 of the MOTU team that would be there
<ajmitch> and we've been using malone a lot by now
<bradb> cool
<mpt> bradb: Sorry, I guess we were talking at cross-purposes a bit -- I was regarding ProductSubscriptions and PackageSubscriptions and ProjectSubscriptions as being a single thing
<gneuman> productrelease to edit it goes to /productname/productreleasename instead of product/productcseriesname/productrelease?
<mpt> bradb: They should certainly have an identical design on the page
<mpt> bradb: and the data model should be pretty close, too
<bradb> mpt: from the user perspective, they probably are. from the imp. perspective, it's useful to think in terms of what's the most important of those to start on right now, IMHO
<bradb> so, package sub's it is
<mpt> ok
<ajmitch> bradb: I'd say our main issues would be navigation & searching, as expected 
<bradb> heh
<bradb> indeed
<sivang> mpt: I think this one bradb mentions should not be overlooked, I myself find it annoying sometime to have to hack-URL my way to switch between filebug on Ubuntu and Launchapd
* ajmitch has made a call for malone issues on the motu channel :)
<mpt> sivang: sure, but you can click on the "Products" link, so IMO it's not as important as things that aren't discoverable at all
<ajmitch> and yes bug submitters do get confused between products & source packages
<mpt> anyway, I'm going home now, tchau
<mpt> sorry I was in a bad mood today
<ajmitch> I saw someone creating a product just so they could file a bug on it
<kiko> time to go too
<kiko> see you guys
<mpt> I wasn't expecting to still be using baz
<ajmitch> so the bug will go nowhere except to them :)
<Kinnison> mdz:  dists/warty/main/binary-i386/: New 2811kB 2223 files 1734MB 1m47s
<mdz> Kinnison: rsync: send_files failed to open "ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2.new" (in archive): Permission denied (13)
<mdz> (still in progress?)
<elmo> yes, .new is an apt-ftparchive-ism
<Kinnison> sorry, still in progress yes
<Kinnison> I guess it brings them all in in one go
<Kinnison> s'off in universe/powerpc right now
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  tweaks to meeting spec management and distro package display (patch-2715: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> mdz: finished now
<Kinnison> mdz: hoary is still running
<mdz> Kinnison: no pockets done yet?
<mdz> Kinnison: sorting is still off
<mdz> from the look of it
<Kinnison> hmm
<Kinnison> is it better or worse?
<Kinnison> or just differently bad?
<mdz> just differently bad
<mdz> I'll mail you a diff
<Kinnison> thanks
<mdz> sent
<mdz> somehow liba52-0.7.4-dev is now sorted ahead of aalib1?
<mdz> are you by any chance sorting by source package name rather than binary package name?
<Kinnison> s'cos a52dec < aalib
<Kinnison> I'm sorting by absolute filename
<Kinnison> which is what I thought jenna was doing
<Kinnison> and I'm fairly sure she does
<Kinnison> Do you have a copy of jenna around?
<Kinnison> if so, look at line 250
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> perhaps she's not
* Kinnison is blind
<Kinnison> okay, so it's sorting by packagename, not basename, nor filename
* Kinnison ponders
<Kinnison> Okay I think I've got it now
* Kinnison reruns CAP
* bradb heads off
<mdz> apt-ftparchive should just sort the silly thing itself
<Kinnison> yes it should
<Kinnison> but it doesn't
<Kinnison> because it's shit
<Kinnison> </controversial>
<SteveA> Kinnison: have you seen any oddness with configmanager and getting bzr archives and the '/' character or '%2f' characters in filenames?
<Kinnison> yes
<Kinnison> you need newer bzr
<SteveA> is there a workaround?
<SteveA> oh
<Kinnison> one sec
<SteveA>  *** 0.1.1+20051023-0 0
<SteveA> that is what i have
<Kinnison> petitemort% bzr --version                                                     ~
<Kinnison>   (bzr checkout, revision 1388 {robertc@robertcollins.net-20051024085433-5e48ed93d1546627})
<Kinnison> you want I should tar up the bzr I'm using for you?
<Kinnison> it's a branch of lifeless' integration branch
#launchpad 2005-10-30
<SteveA> i'm trying the .deb of integration now
<SteveA> i'll see how that goes
<Kinnison> okies
<Kinnison> mdz: Updated, can you look at the Packages file again?
<mdz> Kinnison: loads better
<Kinnison> mdz: those two words just made my day
<mdz> Kinnison: most of the noise I see is now #3535
<mdz> Kinnison: is the fact that Release.gpg is missing expected?  does that happen at the very end or something?
<mdz> I'll report it as a bug and trust that you'll DTRT if it's expected
<Kinnison> mdz: It's a case of "I don't have a key, so there's no final signing of the Release files" :-)
* Kinnison has a shell fragment to sign the Release files later
<mdz> Kinnison: the diff is still too long to review due to #3535, but I did find one other issue (#3541) which could be gina-related
<Kinnison> bug 3535 is possibly related to our lack of extra-overrides support
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3535: publisher (upstream) - Missing Bugs: and Origin: headers (overrides?) Fix req. for: launchpad-publisher (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3535
* Kinnison isn't quite sure how to solve that yet
<Kinnison> as for bug 3541...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3541: publisher (upstream) - Missing linux-meta Fix req. for: launchpad-publisher (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3541
* Kinnison greps logs
<Kinnison> oddly the source appears to be imported
<Kinnison> but the binaries are borked
<mdz> perhaps related to the fact that bash source and the 'bash' binary are in main, while these are in universe?
<mdz> the bash binary itself is OK
<Kinnison> http://librarian.staging.launchpad.net/1130018/1130051/qICk9NNKg9TgcW97hom6cTbqes3.txt
<Kinnison> I think it's to do with the component, certainly
<Kinnison> kiko had a fix for it I think
<SteveA> Kinnison: still have the problem.  Can I get a tarball please?
<Kinnison> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/integration.tar.bz2
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> there's distrorelease specific stuff in denise for the overrides
* Kinnison cries
* cprov goes home !
<Kinnison> gahgahgahgahgahgahgah
<Kinnison> sodding sodding gah
* Kinnison scps the overrides home to prod at
<SteveA> Kinnison: thanks
<Kinnison> s'okay
* Kinnison stares at denise's do_extra
* Kinnison sighs
<elmo> Kinnison: I forgot about that myself, until I was opening dapper, FWIW - sorry
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stevea]  Add dependency-aware scoring algorithm and [trivial]  tweaking buildd-scoring values again, heavy weight for package component. (patch-2716: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> elmo: s'okay, you've had a lot on your mind
<Kinnison> Be want is croissant trammel
<Kinnison> what a fantastic spam subject
<Nafallo> lol
<Kinnison> ciao all
* Kinnison heads to bed
<sabdfl> night Kinnison
<sivang> night all
<SteveA> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hi stub 
<stub> Morning
<SteveA> i'm having some problems getting postgreql 8.0 set up for lp
<SteveA> root@einheit:~# sudo -u postgres createuser -a -d steve
<SteveA> createuser: could not connect to database template1: could not connect to server: No such file or directory
<SteveA>         Is the server running locally and accepting
<SteveA>         connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> root@einheit:~# ls /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.*
<SteveA> /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5433  /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5433.lock
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> where does postgresql find what socket it should be using?
<stub> Your psycopg is build for 7.4. You will need to set unix_socket_directory in /etc/postgresql/postgresql.conf to '/tmp' I think (and restart postgres)
<SteveA> what has psycopg to do with it?
<stub> oh... erm. Sorry. Answering a differnet question.
<SteveA> changing the unix_socket_directory didn't help
<stub> I don't know why createdb is trying to connect to a non-existant socket. Is PostgreSQL running? Is the version of createdb you are running the 7.4 binary and not the 8.0 binary?
<stub> SteveA: You would need to change it to /var/run/postgresql I'm sorry
<SteveA> yeah, i have various things from 7.4
<SteveA> i'll remove packages and try again
<sabdfl> stub: i just landed some bits on rocketfuel, will you be updating the staging code soon?
<stub> I will be now
<sabdfl> also, i think it may be a good idea to bring all this gina testing up on drescher and let staging do its normal daily update thing
<sabdfl> when do you head for montreal?
<quannum> Hi, any ideas who I should contact to have two launchpad accounts consolidated? I seem to have ended up with two :-o
<jamesh> quannum: you can request the merge yourself if you have access to the registered emails of the two accounts
<jamesh> quannum: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<jamesh> SteveA: the Postgres 8.0 Ubuntu package runs on a non-standard port
<quannum> jamesh: Thanks, that did the trick
<jamesh> SteveA: if you set it to 5432, things seem to work as expected
<SteveA> jamesh: okay, that seems to fix it
<Nafallo> jamesh: doesn't it use that by default?
<Nafallo> atleast it does here.
<jamesh> Nafallo: when I tried Postgres 8.0, the package configured itself to run on 5433
<jamesh> SteveA: one thing I noticed is that recreating the sameple data with 8.0 ended up with more differences than expected
<Nafallo> odd
<jamesh> which can cause problems during merges
<stub> sabdfl: Whats a dresher? Elmo made a cryptic comment about this box but I don't know what it is earmarked for.
<stub> PG 8 won't run on the standard PG port because it is designed to run simultaneously with PG 7.4 and PG 8.1. And each postmaster needs a unique port.
<stub> sabdfl: I think I fly out on Monday
<sabdfl> drescher is earmarked as a parallel server for "this sort of stuff", i too it to mean archive publishing from elmo's comment
<stub> Sounds like a replacement asuka
<sabdfl> so, asuka would continue as "staging, running yesterday's data against today's code"
<sabdfl> and drescher would be more flexible
<sabdfl> i think
<sabdfl> elmo: ?
<elmo> drescher is the new ftp-master
<elmo> IMNSHO the box that runs apt-ftparchive needs it's own box; I don't  much care what else runs on there, but what kinnison and I discussed and what makes sense for me is for the uploader, queue processor, CAP and apt-ftparchive to run on there
<elmo> it has nothing to do with staging (in the long term) - it's meant for production, as soon as LP is ready to do the archive in production
<elmo> oh, it's also obviously, ftp-master in the sense that mirrors rsync the final, live, production etc. copy of the archive from
<elmo> as jackass is to dak, drescher is to LP - for anyone who knows what jackass is of course..
<stub> ok. Would Gina run on there or stay on macquarie?
<elmo> *shrug* either is fine by me
<elmo> since gina AIUI, doesn't require much in the way of resources except for the initial run
<elmo> (i.e. once dapper is on LP, it'll mostly be monitoring pocket updates)
<stub> ok. I think we should move Gina to dresher at some point, as it keeps all the stuff together that messes with the distro in one controlled environment, which will be good if I can tighten up the database permissions.
<stub> Might even make the archive mirror on macquarie redundant
<elmo> yeah, I guess so, I don't think anything else uses it
<mdz> I get occasional RequestQueryTimedOut errors from the spec tracker; a retry generally works.  is there some horrifically slow query in there?
<stub> which particular URL?
<mdz> whatever https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addspec posts to
<mdz> looks like it posts back to itself
<stub> Sometimes it is caused by page rendering times, other times by delays waiting for database locks where the ugly whery is from another process
<mdz> I got one just a moment ago
<stub> mdz: I'm pretty sure that is being triggered because something else is locking resources in the db
* stub sighs
<Seveas> :S is the launchpad calendar buggy as hell ar am i doing something wrong?
<Seveas> date/duration of events cannot be set correctly
<Seveas> it always adds 40 minutes to the time
<Seveas> and duration handling is beyond recognition 
<mdz> I think jamesh is the person to ask
<sabdfl> night all
<stub> Anyone know how to specify a URL to a local directory in a config-manager config file?
<jblack> Try file:///this/dir/here
<jblack> Though I'm surprised that /this/dir/here doesn't work.
<jblack> stub: that work for you?
<stub> That was the second thing I tried. ValueError: unknown url type 'file:///home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/hct/1/devel'
<stub> I guess it needs to know what sort of archive to find there so might need some magic prefix
<jblack> heh. the cm code is in __init_.py
<jblack> It should work.
<jblack> For bzr, that is.
<jblack> if from_location.startswith("file://"):
<jblack>    from_location = from_location[7:] 
<jamesh> the code for detecting branch types looks like it needs some work
<jblack> Yeah.
<jblack> Lifeless has a style about him...
<jamesh> you can't just check the URL scheme to differentiate between sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 and sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<jblack> stub: Does it give a trace for which line is failing? Its all wrapped in a big eception. 
<stub> Traceback (most recent call last):
<stub>   File "/home/warthogs/source/config-manager/cm.py", line 24, in ?
<stub>     main(sys.argv)
<stub>   File "/home/warthogs/source/config-manager/lib/config_manager/__init__.py", line 205, in main
<stub>     config.update(os.path.abspath(os.curdir))
<stub>   File "/home/warthogs/source/config-manager/lib/config_manager/__init__.py", line 74, in update
<stub>     entry.update(dir)
<stub>   File "/home/warthogs/source/config-manager/lib/config_manager/__init__.py", line 156, in update
<stub>     return self.build(path)
<stub>   File "/home/warthogs/source/config-manager/lib/config_manager/__init__.py", line 144, in build
<stub>     raise ValueError("unknown url type '%s'" % self.url)
<stub> ValueError: unknown url type 'bzr:///home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/hct/1/devel'
<stub> I'm attempting to build a launchpad tree on chinstrap without using sftp
<jblack> Would you mind walking it through pdb? 
<mdz> str could use "strip this prefix" and "strip this suffix" methods
<mdz> like ${#} and ${%} in shell
<stub> >>> 'foo'.strip('oo')
<stub> 'f'
<stub> >>> 'foo'.rstrip('oo')
<stub> 'f'
<stub> >>> 'foo'.lstrip('f')
<stub> 'oo'
<stub> mdz: ^^
<mdz> stub: >>> 'foo'.rstrip('o')
<mdz> 'f'
<stub> close but no cigar?
<mdz> it's interpreted as a list of characters, and all occurrences are stripped
<mdz> rather than a string suffix/prefix
<mdz> I was referring to this use case:
<mdz> <jblack> if from_location.startswith("file://"):
<mdz> <jblack>    from_location = from_location[7:] 
<mdz> which I see all the time
<jblack> Yeah. strip takes a list of characters, and keeps stripping until the first failure.
<jblack> >>> 'abcdabcd'.strip('abd')
<jblack> 'cdabc'
<stub> 121                         from bzrlib.merge import merge
<stub> ImportError: 'No module named bzrlib.merge'
<stub> I need to set my PYTHONPATH better
<stub> w00t
<brenden> it's be nice if it were possible to search the irc logs...
<brenden> s/it's/it'd/
<fabbione> so guys
<fabbione> what's new in bzr-integration ?
<fabbione> specially... which one should be using?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  make ILibrarianClient.remoteAddFile() send the content type.  Fixes bug #3347 (patch-2717: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  production and staging config updates and topPeople performance regression fix (patch-2718: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<sivang> Good morning all
<carlos> hi
<ajmitch> hello
<sivang> hey carlos
<Keybuk> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/launchpad-770.jpg
<fabbione> Keybuk: nice :))
<sivang> Keybuk: lol
<sivang> Keybuk: what's that machine you're holding there?
<Keybuk> sivang: Nokia 770
<sivang> Keybuk: is it a combined Cell+PDA ?
<Keybuk> sivang: no, it's neither ... it's a pocket-sized web browser/email client
<sivang> Keybuk: ah, nice indeed
<Keybuk> the "thumb-nail sized" portlets scare me
<Keybuk> the screen on it is utterly gorgeous, you really can read them
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.38: [trivial]  Production 1.38 cherry picks (patch-1: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com, christian.reis@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> Morning
<Kinnison> Keybuk: aye, the 770's screen is nice
* Kinnison did feel that it was another toy he could cope without though
<sivang> Kinnison++
<Keybuk> it does have an unusual killer feature I wasn't expecting; when it can see my phone via bluetooth, the phone just appears in the file manager
<Keybuk> and I can browse it and grab things off it without thinking
<Keybuk> makes it the handiest thing for taking photos on the phone, and sticking them on the web
<Keybuk> and I must admit, it also does satisfy that "must quickly look something up on the web" need without having to drag the laptop out and boot it
<Kinnison> I guess so
<Kinnison> but without ubiqutous networking, or cheap gprs, it's a bit useless when sat in the pub with no wireless
<Kinnison> erm, is staging's librarian down?
<Kinnison> Is there a way to aggregate specs across different products?
<Kinnison> stub: ping?
<Kinnison> hey carlos
<carlos> Kinnison, hi
<stub> Kinnison: pong
<stub> Kinnison: I'm currently attempting to rebuild staging with bzr
<stub> You need it urgently? Or can I keep it down for a while longer?
<Kinnison> stub: I can wait
<Kinnison> stub: I just figured I'd try and get as full an archive as we have published
<Kinnison> stub: before mdz wakes up
<stub> ok. I was just going to try another rebuild of the tree, which takes 20 minutes interestingly enough.
<Kinnison> okay well let me know when it's back up
* Kinnison will carry on with spec triage in the meantime
* Kinnison registers bug 3552 -- anyone else want this kind of functionality?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3552: no way to cross-link specs across products Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3552
* ajmitch would like it
<Kinnison> good, then I'm not alone :-)
<ajmitch> except that my specs are on the ubuntu distro, rather than products
<stub> Kinnison: staging is back up
<Kinnison> stub: thanks, I'm gonna run a CAP run
<Kinnison> stub: then can we re-run gina to see what's left for her to import?
<stub> Sure
<stub> What is CAP btw?
<Kinnison> Canonical Archive Publisher
<Kinnison> launchpad.net/products/launchpad-publisher
<Kinnison> hey sabdfl 
<Kinnison> sabdfl: any chance of bug 3552 being fixed before UBZ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3552: no way to cross-link specs across products Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3552
* zyga is back from work :-)
<Kinnison> erm stub: the librarian on staging appears to be naffed
<stub> What are you seeing?
<Kinnison> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileCE8fvJ.html
<stub> 2005/10/25 11:26 BST [-]  Starting factory <twisted.web.proxy.ProxyClientFactory
<stub> instance at 0x2a9af71b48>
<stub> 2005/10/25 11:26 BST [ProxyClient,client]  Stopping factory <twisted.web.proxy.ProxyClientFactory instance at 0x2a9af71b48>
<stub> That is useful...
<Kinnison> Oi, spiv!
<stub> Oohh! The files arn't there because I rebuilt staging. Hang on and I'll put them back
<stub> You added any new files?
<stub> since I just brought it up?
<Kinnison> nope
<Kinnison> just trying to publish what should have been there from before
<stub> Kinnison: ok. they should be there now
<sabdfl> stub: while you are working on production, can you change the owner of the ubz sprint do 'ubuntu-drivers' please?
<stub> sabdfl: done
<Keybuk> random Q ... on lp/people/techboard there are two mdz's, one of whom is "exmdz-merged" who when clicked gives you a 404
<Keybuk> known bug or not?
<Kinnison> known peoplemerge bug
<sabdfl> stub: thanks muchly
* stub goes to grab food
<matsubara> good morning!
<carlos> SteveA, the login form from https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/langpacks-desktopfiles/+subscribe/+login does not redirects you to the +subscribe page, instead it says "You are already logged in"
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning
<cprov> mpt: morning
<salgado> cprov, have you seen https://launchpad.net/errors/showEntry.html?id=1130236133.50.0141519736646 (not sure if it's your department, but it seems to be)
<cprov> salgado: let's have a look
<cprov> salgado: yes, it is, I've catched it sometime ago too, hope it's already solved, I  will rollout my last merge 
<cprov> salgado: it's not merged yet, will do it ASAP, thank you 
<salgado> cprov, cool. ta
<stub> database is going down in 11 minutes. The wikis will be in read only mode and launchpad and shipit unavailable. Estimated downtime is 30 mins.
<mdke> oof
<mpt> SteveA: I think "To _____, you need to log in" shouldn't look like an error message, it should just be a normal paragraph
<ajmitch> any idea when lifeless will be back on the ground & on irc?
<jblack> You probably wont see much of him until you're in person.
<jblack> probably a few pockets, with luck. Email is a better shot.
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> was just wanting to ask about pqm, packaging it now
<stub> ajmitch: He won't land until tomorrow sometime. Should be on the wiki.
<jblack> anything I might be able to asnwer?
<ajmitch> pqm is the preferred name?\
<jblack> Yeah. pqm. _not_ bzrpqm. :)
<ajmitch> copyright info has canonical as (c) 2004
<ajmitch> not arch-pqm? ;)
<jblack> hmmm.
<jblack> this new pqm does arch as well.
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> it was called arch-pqm upstream
<jblack> Is this a permanant decision that will haunt us for all eternity?
<ajmitch> but it does bzr now as well
<ajmitch> it's *possible* to rename
* ajmitch will upload to dapper first, debian will take too long
<jblack> WHen I called it bzrpqm, he was clear to tell me that its called strictly "pqm"
<ajmitch> ok
<jblack> However, that wasn't in the context of package names.
<ajmitch> pqm is what I've called it
<mpt> The Launchpad product is called pqm :-)
<jblack> I don't see how it'll be a big issue, as thats' whre it is everywhere.
<ajmitch> jblack: consistency :)
<ajmitch> I retitled the debian RFP from arch-pqm to pqm
<jblack> Ok. Yeah. Call it pqm. If he seems miffed, tell him I took charge.
<ajmitch> he'll understand
<jblack> He'll be so thrilled that I took a risk that he'll only ream me half way. (chuckle. :)
* ajmitch also needs an adequate description paragraph :)
<jblack> Sure. gimme a good twenty seconds..
<ajmitch> thanks
* ajmitch is considering naming pybaz as python-baz or python-bazaar, to be consistent with debian naming :)
<jblack> btw, did you depend upon gpg? 
<ajmitch> not yet, I'm just sorting out these parts before I read through the code in depth
<jblack> Gpg isn't strictly a requirement, but if you're not using it, then you're also likely the sort that drives around on motorcycles. without a helmet. Backwards. While eating tacos.
<ajmitch> I'll put it as a depends
<ajmitch> everyone should have it anyway
<ajmitch> for the apt repository signing
<fabbione> ajmitch: force it as Depends: becaue it is not mandatory to have repo signing
<ajmitch> fabbione: I saw :)
<jblack> How's this for a shot:
<jblack> Patch Queue manager is an tool that provides an email interface for the
<jblack> management of Bazaar and Bazaar-NG branches. A variety of capabilities are
<jblack> supported including merging with or without checking test cases prior to merge. This tool is particularly useful to multi-developer projects that would like
<jblack> to serialize write access to Bazaar and Bazaar-NG branches.
<ajmitch> jblack: very useful, thanks
<jblack> ajmitch: Anything else I can do for you before I hit the sack?
<jblack> Or anyone else, for that matter?
<ajmitch> jblack: no, you've been a good help
<jblack> I hope so, because you're doing me a heck of a favor.
<Kinnison> stub: out of interest, has staging's tables been analysed since gina ran?
<jblack> Oh, my quick hack for the day is to flip the lcd brightness each time i get a mail.
<stub> Kinnison: In theory yes, autovacuum is running. But I don't trust it that much in 7.4
<stub> Running an analyze now
<SteveA> hi
<ajmitch> ok, deb built, now to clean it up
<Kinnison> stub: okay, s'just that the publishing run is taking ages to extract the overrides
<Kinnison> and this is plausibly a lack of analysis
<stub> Could be. Anyway - it is running now.
<stub> Which will slow things down further for a few more minutes ;)
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> well, CAP is off into apt-ftparchive now anyway
<\sh> jblack: btw...you come to ubz? if yes, when? and would u give me a small sprint over all those magic LP support tools like baz/bzr/tla/hct?
* ajmitch is sure that pqm was never meant to be installed properly, but just sits in place :)
<ajmitch> judging from the state of what make dist & friends do
<sivang> What's the maintainance launchpad is undergoing ?
<stub> Weekly code update, which includes database patches and data migration stuff
<sivang> stub: ah, cool
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<mpt> argh, the "Register Specification" link is so hard to find
<sabdfl> stub: is production up and running with the new code?
<sabdfl> it looks rather like the old code... staging seems quite different
<stub> sabdfl: Production is running new code. patch-2711 with cherry picks of  2713, 2714 and 2718
<\sh> hmm...the weekly view of the LP calendar is somehow broken...
<\sh> you see only the start and the end of an appointment..while looking on daily basis, you see the appointed in this interval..
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=salgado. first go at pre-defined bug listings. this merge also includes mpt's bug-listings-love, r=bjornt for that one. (patch-2719: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com, mpt@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> stub: can we plan for another rollout on Sunday?
<sabdfl> i suspect we'll be tweaking various bits throughout the week and want to push those out before the conf
<mpt> woohoo!
<stub> ok.
<mpt> thanks BjornT
<stub> sabdfl: Although Sat would be better. Too many people will be in the air on Sunday
<stub> Might be able to do it with cherry picks anyway. We can wait and see what lands.
<Kinnison>  1800 launchpa  15   0 3076m 1.8g 2140 D  0.7 91.3   9:18.45 python
<Kinnison> go python
<Kinnison> it's your birthday
<Kinnison> sqlobject and its caching really do make for big python processes
<Kinnison> Is there a "flush the sqlobject cache" type call?
<Kinnison> And a subsequent "now sodding garbage collect" call?
<stub> Kinnison: Mind if I kick off another Gina run now?
<Lathiat> you have to fight with the python garbage collector 
<Kinnison> stub: staging is kinda busy still
<SteveA> Kinnison: if the size of the process is an issue, there are knobs to tweak about that
<stub> Kinnison: You want SteveA on that I think - he was last seen playing with the caches
<SteveA> Kinnison: so, add a bof for it or something
<stub> Kinnison: Yer, but is it ok to make it busier?
<Kinnison> stub: it currently has a mere 30M of free ram
* Kinnison would recommend against it
<stub> Oh.. you are running that on asuka ;)
<stub> asuka only has 1GB btw
<Kinnison> 2
<Kinnison> and I'm using both of 'em
* Kinnison laughs
<stub> Can you or SteveA kick off /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/gina.sh when you have finished?
<Kinnison> one sec
<stub> As the launchpad user
<mpt> SteveA: mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--design-fascism--0 is now conflict-free
* Kinnison hits ctrl+\ in the relevant window
<Kinnison> screw death row
<Kinnison> you can start gina
<sabdfl> stub: will you not be in montreal by sunday?
<stub> Nope
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I now land saturday night in montreal
<sabdfl> i will also want to do a production rollout the following sunday (day before lp week)
<sabdfl> so that everything that got coded during the distro week lands for them the day they get home
<sabdfl> and lastly, i'd like to bring gina / cap etc into production next week or over the weekend
<sabdfl> if you want to do it saturday, let all of us (and me specifically) know which version of RF you are tagging off so we can have stuff that's easily cherry-pickable
<stub> I thought we would turn on Gina this week?
<sabdfl> stub: we will run gina in parallel this week, if the archives are perfect and builds look good too then i'm happy to go this week
<sabdfl> next week will really have everyone in one place so i think kinnison will make very quick progress on any outstanding items
* Kinnison nods
<sabdfl> salgado: ping
<berend_> Hi all!
* Kinnison sits and stares at gina's output
* Kinnison feels a headache forming
<salgado> sabdfl, pong
<sabdfl> salgado: a note on style
<sabdfl>     def getAllOptions(self):
<sabdfl>         """See IPoll."""
<sabdfl>         return getUtility(IPollOptionSet).selectByPoll(self)
<sabdfl> don't overuse FooSet's
<sabdfl> this would be far better as:
<sabdfl> class Poll:
<sabdfl>     def getAllOptions(self):
<sabdfl>         return PollOption.selectBy(pollID=self.id)
<sabdfl> make sense?
<mpt> yay, baz corrupted my tree again
<sabdfl> mpt: it hardly ever corrupts mine, are you using your branches too long?
<sabdfl> i find if i make more, shorter-lived branches, i get better justice
<matsubara> it seems i'm not the only lucky one! :)
<sabdfl> anyhow, soon to be replaced with a whole new load of bugs
<berend_> the launchpad bug system is behaving weird, it'll add a new comment whenever I try to edit the description.
<salgado> sabdfl, yes, it does
<berend_> not expected behaviour i'd say..?
<sabdfl> salgado: if you have a poll, and you want to get things related to it, just get them directly
<sabdfl> salgado: ok. i'm adding a new portlet for the poll options, too
<salgado> sabdfl, I'm trying to remember why the hell I wrote that. in general, having a method in a FooSet that takes a Foo object as argument is an indication that something might be wrong
<mpt> sabdfl: Both the branch I was switching from and the one I was switching to have only been around as long as it's taken me to finish them
<mpt> a couple of weeks for both
<sabdfl> salgado: also, please move IPollOption into interfaces/polloption.py, and similarly for database, zcml, browser etc
<BjornT> berend_: i assume this only happens when you edit the description of a bug that has no comments? this is intentional, in order to preserve the original bug report. if you edit the description once again, no new comment should be added.
<sabdfl> mpt: that means many merges from rocketfuel
<sabdfl> mpt: in general, with bzr, i would encourage you to have smaller chunks that you put up for review and landing
<berend_> BjornT: ok, I was about to file a bug report. Still a bit strange.
<berend_> but thanx
<salgado> sabdfl, sure. will do it
<sabdfl> salgado: you have a FooSet method that takes a Bar as an option
<sabdfl> but since every Foo has a Bar, it makes more sense to make it a method on Bar
<sabdfl> salgado: and please do that for any other classes you are responsible for
<sabdfl> each table gets a class in a file
<uws> BjornT, berend_: What's the rationale behind this behaviour?
<sabdfl> it has to be that way, so everyone else knows where to poke at your stuff
<BjornT> berend_: the comment is actually already there, it's just not shown if it's the same as the description. i agree that it can be somewhat confusing, though.
<sabdfl> berend_: ah. i added that feature
<sabdfl> we keep the original description as the first comment
<sabdfl> if we displayed it all the time, many bugs would look like comment...comment.
<berend_> makes some sense, unless you're fixing typos
<mpt> berend_: That should be fixed as part of KeepingBugsConcise
<mpt> hmm, I should register that
<sabdfl> salgado: why do we still have IPollOption.shortname?
<sabdfl> wtf is a shortname?
<sabdfl> have you seen a shortname on any other LP class?
<sabdfl> we have: name, displayname, title, summary, description... you pick only the ones that make sense
<salgado> sabdfl, that's something kiko suggested to make sure we can fit an option in a select box or something like that
<sabdfl> in this case, name and title i think are all that are required
<sabdfl> salgado: we have plenty of select boxes with titles displayed
<salgado> he argued that we could have too long options, and that would be a problem
<sabdfl> please eliminate shortname, we only need name and title
<SteveA> jbailey: ping
<sabdfl> in that case, add a IPollOption.summary
<sabdfl> then you could display it as radio buttons, with the title in bold, and the summary in class="lesser" text below
<sabdfl> that would be very neat
<sabdfl> we can pair program it in Montreal, remind me
<salgado> sure. that will be great. /me makes a note
<jbailey> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> mpt: i'd like to see a page, on the debug layer of launchpad, that gives an example of page layouts we use, but with the text used named after the CSS styles used.  So the title might say <h1>This is an h1 title, for the description of what you're looking at</h1>
<SteveA> jbailey: i'm getting a 404 error when trying to install the latest bzrtools package from the 'small red circle' update manager in breezy
<SteveA> jbailey: i think maybe the packages file is not consistent with the available .debs
<jbailey> SteveA: Update the listings.  When I checked it this morning, something had gone wrong and there were no debs there.
<jbailey> SteveA: I'm still not sure why, as when I ran the scripts by hand all the debs landed correctly.
<jbailey> SteveA: But in any event, they're there now.  I'll watch for it tomorrow.
<jbailey> I rewrote all the scripts yesterday to be consistant with one another (since I'm now doing nightlies for bzr, bzr-integration, bzrtools and bzrk)
<SteveA> jbailey: yep, working now.  thanks.
<mpt> SteveA: ok, on the to-do list
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3565
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3565: Demonstration pages of launchpad CSS. Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3565
<sabdfl> salgado
<sabdfl>               <tal:block condition="python: x != y">
<sabdfl>                 <td tal:condition="python: x != 0 and y != 0"
<sabdfl>                     style="text-align: right">
<sabdfl>                   <span tal:replace="python: pairwise_matrix[x] [y] " />
<sabdfl>                 </td>
<sabdfl>                 <td tal:condition="python: x == 0 or y == 0">
<sabdfl>                   <span tal:replace="python: pairwise_matrix[x] [y] " />
<sabdfl>                 </td>
<sabdfl> please don't put python in page templates
<uws> sabdfl: The bug aliasing stuff sounds cool
<SteveA> salgado: if you want to produce a matrix, make your view class generate a list of tuples
<SteveA> and then have the page template simply go through that list of tuples, presenting the data
<SteveA> there are special tal:repeat features to let you do special things in the first or the last column or row
<SteveA> so you never need to compare to say 'is the row number 0' or anything like that
<SteveA> salgado: here is some documentation for SimpleTAL, which is a little bit different from what we are using, but not significantly so.
<SteveA>   http://www.owlfish.com/software/simpleTAL/tal-guide.html
<Kinnison> SteveA: urgh, gina got stuck, know how to fix it?
<SteveA> note in the example how you can say  <li tal:repeat="fruit context/getTheFruit"><span tal:replace="repeat/fruit/number">: <span tal:replace="fruit"/></li>
<salgado> SteveA, I had two tal:repeat blocks, and had to compare the index in both (like <tal:block condition="python: x != y">, where x is the index I'm in on the first repeat block and y is the index on the second block), and I couldn't find out how to write that without python:
<SteveA> salgado: so, return a list of tuples.  Inside each tuple you have dicts.  The dict looks like {'cssclass': 'whatever', 'value': 'valueofcell'}
<SteveA> then you can precompute what you need in the view class
<SteveA> and simply render it using simple tal:repeat and tal:condition
<SteveA> Kinnison: i need a bit more information than that.   gina on staging?
<mpt> ffs
<Kinnison> SteveA: yes
<Kinnison> SteveA: she seems blocked on writing her log
* mpt bangs his head against the "You're already logged in" message
<SteveA> mpt: pleasantly enough, that's what i'm working on now
<SteveA> Kinnison: what makes you think that?
* bradb_ gives mpt a helmet
<mpt> SteveA: rock
<Kinnison> SteveA: strace
* SteveA gives mpt the rock
* mpt gives SteveA the paper
<SteveA> Kinnison: can you pastebin the last part of the trace?
* Kinnison sshes in as launchpad and unblocks it
<Kinnison> SteveA: I've just resumed the screen session
<Kinnison> that appears to have unblocked her
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> does screen have a max buffer size or something?
<Kinnison> not a clue
<Kinnison> sux if it does
<Kinnison> I'll leave the screen session open
<cprov> SteveA: hi, do you have time today to review my buildd-loading-zcml branch ? 
<SteveA> cprov: i expect so
<SteveA> is it on the reviews page?
<cprov> SteveA: yes, it is
<Kinnison> Do we have any idea when kiko will get to montreal?
<cprov> SteveA: it's not that huge, but includes many files, I hope you can do it 
* Kinnison goes to eat painkillers
<cprov> Kinnison: me ? he is leaving br tonight 
<Kinnison> I thought he left yesterday
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Speed up fti.py (patch-2720: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<cprov> Kinnison: me too, but just recieved a call from our travel agent looking for him .. he probably had troubles with his flight
<Kinnison> SteveA: also you have the queue processor in your review bundle
<Kinnison> SteveA: that's kinda important to get done soon
<SteveA> ok
<bradb> BjornT: around? I was wondering if you had a moment for a question related to the +filebug refactor review.
<SteveA> jblack: around?
<SteveA> cprov: celso.providelo@c.c/launchpad--buildd-loading-zcml--0 ?
<SteveA> Kinnison: daniel.silverstone@c.c--desktop/launchpad--upload-and-queue--2--patch-38 ?
<cprov> SteveA: yup
<SteveA> cprov: there is a conflict
<cprov> SteveA: will sort it out now .. go to dsilvers's one before
<Kinnison> SteveA: aye
<sabdfl> lifeless: in baz, how do i tell the last revision of mainline launchpad that was merged into my branch?
* Kinnison goes for a lie-down
* Kinnison has a horrid headache
* cprov -> lunch back in 40 min
<sabdfl> Kinnison: hope you recover quickly!
<SteveA> ddaa: ping?
<doko> hmm, launchpad doesn't let me add a new spec ...
<doko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addspec
<doko> any hints?
<sivang> doko: works for me
<sivang> doko: maybe try again :)
<doko> sivang: same error
<sivang> doko: are you logged etc?
<sivang> (stupid question, but still)
<doko> sivang: I am logged in
<Lathiat> mm interested bug
<Lathiat> open a bug report, click on the status
<Lathiat> then click the login loink
<Lathiat> once you login you get two notices
<Lathiat>  * The requested page is protected. You will need to login.
<Lathiat>  * You have been logged in
<Lathiat> and the page appears properly
<Lathiat> i guess the check/login check is just out of order
<mdke> do all specs have to be in launchpad?
<Lathiat> mdke: i beleive so
<Lathiat> for ubz anyway
<mdke> what is the LP/wiki relationship?
<Lathiat> you link to the wiki page with the spec
<Lathiat> but pu tthe name/summary/people doing it in LP
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> where do I file the spec if it is related to ubuntu but not to a package (e.g. the website)?
<Lathiat>  /distros/ubuntu/+specs
<mdke> and also, can somebody adjust https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecSpec to reflect the fact that the spec needs to be linked to the spec and shouldn't have the name/summary/people doing it on the page?
<Lathiat> it probably should
<mdke> ok, but if I understood you correctly, you said that that stuff should be in LP
<mdke> perhaps just show me a model spec? ;)
<sivang> mdke: did you get the -devel emails me and sabdfl sent? that's the workflow, and you can choose when creating a new spec on the wiki to use "SpecTempalte"
<mdke> loads of the ones I see don't have LP links
<sivang> mdke: that should make things cleaer
<sivang> mdke: well, if you create a new one, make it follow the current SpecTemplate
<mdke> sivang, no, and the existing specs all say "See SpecSpec" for a template
<sivang> mdke: SpecSpec is not a template, it contains guidelines
<doko> mdke, sivang: so you can create new specs?
<sivang> mdke: SpecTemplate is a template in which you can fill in data
<sivang> doko: yes
<mdke> sivang, dude, look at it
<mdke> "This is an example Ubuntu specification"
<sivang> mdke: At spec template?
<sivang> :)
<mdke> anyhow, i see the other template page now
<mdke> having 2 is a bit confusing
<jbailey> Looking at this bug that doko's seeing, it says to report the bug but doesn't give any information to add to the report.
<jbailey> Do we just give the date and time and assume that it'll get dug out of the log files/
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Various small publisher fixes (patch-2721: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<SteveA> mpt: approved your winnowing branch.  but see email.
<mpt> ok, thanks
<SteveA> Keybuk: question about the librarian find-by-digest API in your email.
<Keybuk> SteveA: huh-whuh? -ECONTEXT
<Keybuk> ahh, you mean in my INBOX :p  not [the email you sent] 
<bradb> BjornT: You've got mail. :)
<SteveA> Keybuk: yes, 'your email' not 'your email'
<mpt> that's what happens when you engage in synecdoching
<SteveA> thanks scott
<bradb> Hm, didn't we used to have a soyuz product, like, yesterday?
<bradb> I could have swore that's where I saw the PackageSubscriptions spec reg'd
<ddaa> sabdfl: ping
<sabdfl> ddaa: pong. on calls, so will be slow
<ddaa> sabdfl: I'd like to have a small meeting with your and niemeyer in #canonical-meeting
<sabdfl> ddaa: i'm on spec calls for distro team will 23:30 UTC
<sabdfl> s/will/till/
<mpt> salgado, you beat me to that duplicate by about 30 seconds
<ddaa> sabdfl: okay, then we'll have that meeting tomorrow.
<mpt> bradb: Yes, it caused a 404 on https://launchpad.net/specs
<bradb> mpt: What caused a 404 on that page?
<mpt> bradb: The list of most recent specs included a link to https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+spec/something that no longer existed because https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz no longer exists
<bradb> ah
<bradb> It looks like we didn't migrate the data over either (ISTR there being several specs reg'd on soyuz), but maybe I'm missing something.
<SteveA> mpt: design-fascism reviewed
<SteveA> cprov: how's that updated branch doing?
<SteveA> ddaa: hi
<cprov> SteveA: almost there, archive-mirror takes ages 
<SteveA> ddaa: i want to get my mirrored archive from chinstrap, and make it my working archive on my laptop 
<mpt> SteveA: THANKYOU
<SteveA> ddaa: other than the mechanics of copying the archive to my laptop, and registering it there, anything else i need to do?
<ddaa> SteveA: you need to remove the =meta-info/mirror there
<ddaa> that turns a non-committable mirror into a committable master
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> and be sure that you do not have any cache data that refers to stuff not in branch
<ddaa> (variant of "do not remove comitted revisions)
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> you mean, nuke my revlib?
<mpt> Kinnison: ping
* bradb & # lunch
* Kinnison returns
<Kinnison> mpt: pong
<Kinnison> sorry I took so long
<Kinnison> I fell asleep
* Kinnison must be channelling daf today
<mpt> Kinnison: "No Commits have occurred, cannot perform incremental tobaz"
<mpt> Kinnison: What's a tobaz?
<mpt> (apart from being the sibilant version of a topaz)
* Kinnison , using his amazing powers of deduction and context inference, with his brain the size of a planet, despite the incredible pain in all the diodes down his left hand size, decrees that it is the conversion process for baz/bzr archives and that the error is because you haven't mirrored your changesets
<mpt> I'm not getting the error, I'm copyediting it :-)
<Kinnison> looks like my headache affected me more than I thought
<Kinnison> Wanna try giving me some context
<Kinnison> ?
<mpt> Kinnison: So will the "tobaz" term already be familiar to those encountering this error?
<Kinnison> how the heck should I know?
<mpt> oh, this isn't your code?
<mpt> apologies
<Kinnison> tell me where the error is and I may be able to help
<mpt> lib/importd/JobStrategy.py
<Kinnison> ddaa or lifeless code then
* Kinnison looks
<Kinnison> Right, it's a totla() which converts to baz instead of tla
<Kinnison> it's part of the process where we import all svn, cvs, etc repositories into the supermirror
<Kinnison> an "incremental tobaz" is where we already converted some of the branch and we're converting new commits
<Kinnison> the error is clearly because there haven't been any
<mpt> right
* Kinnison would recommend you steer clear of that code for now because surely we'll be making tobzr() before long?
<mpt> yeah, that's what I was thinking
<mpt> I suppose it's a bit unnecessary to error it at all anyway -- it should be more "yay! nothing to do!"
<mpt> but anyway, I was just copyediting
<mpt> it came up on a search for "occured"
<mpt> thanks Kinnison
<Kinnison> s'okay
<Kinnison> glad to be of help
<Kinnison> anyone know if kiko's around?
<mpt> I think he's on a plane somewhere
<Kinnison> arse :-)
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks for the review, I'll get to it when I get back from the cinema
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> what ar eyou seeing?
<Kinnison> curse of the were rabbit
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> i want to see that
* Kinnison is told it's very good
<Kinnison> and I wanted to see something but didn't want to drive, so cunningly choosing something a friend wants to see means I can cadge a lift :-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Revert fix for https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2662 (PersonAccountToMergeVocabulary() contains the person that is logged in) as that caused people merge to always time out. (patch-2722: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<mpt> whoa, there's a Brad Shuttleworth
<Kinnison> mpt: pardon?
<SteveA> sure there is
<mpt> that's going to be confusing
<Kinnison> The gestalt entity brabdflb
<SteveA> one of mark's brothers
<SteveA> he did some nice things with the schooltool logo / website some time ago
<SteveA> although i think the way the site looks has been changed since then
* Kinnison hopes his shiny new inhalers are ready by friday
<salgado> is production down?
<salgado> or is it just our crap link here in .br?
<cprov> salgado: second option ;)
<SteveA> it isn't happy
<cprov> SteveA: what shall I do, cry instead ? 
<cprov> the current link we have is the most blocker I've ever had to work
<SteveA> production will be back up shortly
<SteveA> back
* Kinnison burps healthily
<Kinnison> good dinner
<SteveA> the box had run out of space because of a huge logfile of some sort
<SteveA> elmo was on the case already
<SteveA> cprov: did you make any changes on that branch i need to review, other than to remove the conflict?
* Kinnison heads off, ciao
<SteveA> on a vespa?
<SteveA> ciao
<mdz> mpt: please subscribe to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-express
<bradb> BjornT: around?
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, just got back. i'm reading your mail now.
<bradb> ok, cool
<mpt> mdz: done
<SteveA> cprov: reviewed
<cprov> SteveA: great !
<mdz> mpt: thanks
<SteveA> mpt: reviewed stylesheet-sanity
<mpt> SteveA: thanks :-)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.4: bugfix from 1.4.3 (patch-72: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr, thelove@canonical.com)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ || Next developers' meeting is UBZ
<SteveA> mpt: i'll actually attach the review...
<BjornT> bradb: you've got mail
<bradb> thanks
<mpt> hi sabdfl, SteveA has reviewed mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--stylesheet-sanity--0510
<mpt> it reduces our style sheet bandwidth from 56 KB to 18.5 KB
<mpt> (I could have reduced it further, but I was getting sick of resolving conflicts)
<salgado> jbailey, what's the best place to ask for help on initramfs-tools?
* BjornT -> bed
<jbailey> salgado: #ubuntu-devel, me or infinity.
* salgado joins #ubuntu-devel
<mpt> SteveA: bug 1588 is fixed now, right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1588: Plain text exceptions in failing pagetests Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1588
<SteveA> mpt: you now get plain text exceptions in page tests
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> bug 1588
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1588: Plain text exceptions in failing pagetests Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Fixed http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1588
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  Abolishes the /foaf URL-space, and the wonders therein. (patch-2723: mpt@canonical.com)
<mpt> w00t!
<sabdfl> mpt: good landing. tell me about stylesheet sanity..?
<sabdfl> i had to RE fix anchors in portals yesterday, and the spacing of LI items in portals too
<sabdfl> i don't really want to fix those again
<sabdfl> portlet links should not be underlined. portlet lists should not be widely spaced
<mpt> sabdfl: In rocketfuel, about half of launchpad.css is fixing bugs or poor design decisions in plone.css
<mpt> Then there's a lot of plone.css that we'll never use because Launchpad isn't a magazine site
<SteveA> mpt: i think the size of .css files should not be all that important.  we should add chacheing headers to them so that they are generally loaded only once.
<mpt> And it's hard to fix bugs because of all the odd stuff plone.css is doing
* Nafallo goes to sleep, gnight
<mpt> e.g. making the tab borders break
<mpt> so launchpad--stylesheet-sanity--0510 merges the style sheets, merges the conflicting rules, and removes the unused rules
<mpt> sabdfl: w.r.t. the links in portlets, I think that was a cherrypick gone wrong -- for several weeks they were without underlines on production, but with them in rocketfuel
<SteveA> hard to write a test that portlets are rendered without underlines
<mpt> Yes, it's hard to test anything related to CSS
<mpt> unless Firefox's DOM Inspector grew an API :-)
<SteveA> there is something to be said for keeping up with improvements that the plone guys make to their basic stylesheets.  we'd want to have a regular system of checking their SVN tree, or looking at a bzr import of that, for new additions.
<SteveA> people aren't doing a whole lot new with it at the moment, i think.
<SteveA> the time of fixing / detecting issues in different browsers has passed, mostly.  although, that might change with the new IE release.
<mpt> SteveA: w.r.t. your review question about style="100%", once the style sheet is in a maintainable state, it'll be easier to work on reducing the use of style= in templates
<mpt> (style="width: 100%", I mean)
<SteveA> this is why i want those debug pages that demonstrate the different styles
<SteveA> as a launchpad developer, i don't know when to use what styles where
<SteveA> or which styles are 'supported' in launchpad
<SteveA> i can copy other templates
<SteveA> but they might well be wrong
<mpt> yeah
<SteveA> so, if we have a few pages, registered on the root object
<mpt> post-fascism, they should be much less wrong
<SteveA> these will be the canonical reference
<SteveA> and also, it will be easy to choose a style based on what it looks like
<mpt> yep
<SteveA> i've found the correct places in the infrastructure to hook in the Vary header stuff
<mpt> SteveA: What is it set to currently?
<SteveA> set to?
<SteveA> right now, there is no Vary header, and the cookie value never varies
<SteveA> also, becuase of brad's changes i think, we're maintaining sessions even for not-logged-in users
<bradb> BjornT: reply sent
<mpt> bah, the online cacheability checkers don't do HTTPS
<SteveA> which makes the problem worse
<SteveA> in fact...
<SteveA> i think brad's adding that navigation box has made this problem appear now
<SteveA> and an instant fix would be to turn it off
<bradb> SteveA: Interesting, because it hasn't landed. :)
<SteveA> the long term fix would be to do the Vary stuff properly
<SteveA> bradb: not in RF yet?
<bradb> no, and not for a while
<SteveA> there's something in RF which is causing cookies to be issued for anonymous
<mpt> That's just what I was going to ask
<SteveA> something is using the session stuff
<mpt> Why is Launchpad emitting a cookie for every image and every everything else
<SteveA> i don't know
<SteveA> i'll grep to see what is using sessions
<mpt> All our images are being sent with "Pragma: no-cache   Cache-Control: no-cache"
<mpt> that's unnecessary
<mpt> All images except hackergotchis can be allowed to cache for a week, if not longer
<SteveA> notification stuff maybe
<mpt> notification stuff?
<SteveA> bradb: ideally, i don't want anonymous users to have sessions created for them
<SteveA> bradb: we need to see if it is possible to do this
<mpt> oh, for the session stuff
<mpt> The style sheets have "Pragma: no-cache   Cache-Control: no-cache" too
<mpt> that's 56 KB with every page load
<SteveA> bradb: so that might be a case of noting if we need notifications for anon users, and not offering the 'navigation breadcrumbs' to anon users, perhaps
<SteveA> mpt: yeah.  we can fix that easily enough.  but i don't want to look into it right now.
<SteveA> i want to get the login bug fixed first
<mpt> fair enough
<bradb> hm
<bradb> it seems to me that we need notifications for anon users
<SteveA> what do they do that is worthy of notification?
<bradb> register
<SteveA> they're not anon then
<SteveA> so that's okay
<SteveA> they're registering
<bradb> aren't they?
<bradb> until they confirm their email?
<mpt> sabdfl: So, okay to land?
<SteveA> i don't mind giving such users a session
<SteveA> bradb: i'm more concerned about making the site work well, even for anonymous users -- like with your breadcrumb innovation
<SteveA> bradb: but allowing us to keep it scalable
<bradb> what does session data get written to right now?
<SteveA> in-memory zodb
<SteveA> we'll be moving it to its own DB connection onto the main database eventually i think
<SteveA> and that will support entirely persistent sessions, across restarts
<SteveA> we might even use zodb and DB together
<SteveA> because some session data is important -- like login stuff
<SteveA> but some we can lose without consqeuence, like breadcrumb stuff
<SteveA> and it is nice to be able to make innovations using the flexibility of the zodb
<SteveA> oh poo
<SteveA> i can't fix the vary header and have logins keep working
<SteveA> because of what pound is doing
<SteveA> i need to talk with stub
<SteveA> as a workaround, i can use a separate cookie
<SteveA> that is used simply to tell the browser that things have varied in the launchpad cookie
<bradb> btw, re: the nav portlet, i was going to revisit it in front of users at UBZ, because mpt told me package subscriptions are more important (which I'm working on now.) and, though kiko liked the nav portlet right away, mpt's first words were to say that he didn't understand it. i'm hoping that people who have little familiarity with LP can shed some light on the idea one way or the other.
<bradb> meanwhile, my UI feedback messages branch is moving at glacial speed through the code review process
<mpt> bradb: I think we should have a general "What you can do next" section at the bottom of most pages
<mpt> with contents that vary depending on the context
<SteveA> i'm sure that we want some kind of navigation portlet, to show the context of where you've been, but we might want to make it work differently
<mpt> so going to bugs in another product would fit well there.
<bradb> yeah, i love menus that say, literally "Here's what you can do"
<mpt> Oh.
<mpt> SteveA: I was misreading the header results. It's not Launchpad setting everything's cacheability to 0; it's Firefox doing that.
<mpt> Presumably because it's HTTPS.
<SteveA> mpt: ok
<mpt> So style sheet bandwidth does matter.
* Kinnison yawns
<Kinnison> SteveA: fillum good
<mpt> sabdfl? Sorry to bother you, but if it's ok, I'd like to land it before the bzr switchover if possible
<mpt> because of the time that will take, and the difficulty of resolving CSS conflicts
<sabdfl> mpt: can you bring this up somewhere i can look at it?
<mpt> sabdfl: Sure, not that there's much to see :-)
<mpt> It looks identical to Launchpad currently
#launchpad 2006-10-23
<helmut> Please tell me about whom to contact or I'll blacklist launchpad.net. Good night. (I'll stay here and read tomorrow or later.)
<crimsun> hmm, DDs are getting the build failure notifications, too/
<Nafallo> yepp :-/
<helmut> ok. could you change that policy?
* Nafallo has no idea who cares for soyuz now :-/
<helmut> There are two good options:
<helmut> 1) ASK DDs (and other maintainers) _before_ using their packages.
<helmut> 2) Change the maintainer.
<Nafallo> helmut: I think infinity turned off the thing that sends mail, and that it got sent for DDs are a bug.
<crimsun> helmut: I have no privileges to modify any of the internals.
<helmut> Nafallo: I like mails, but I'd like to decide what packages I maintain.
<Nafallo> helmut: indeed :-)
<helmut> Could you file a ROM bug for me?
<crimsun> I noticed that the build failure notifications I received are all from straight syncs.
<Nafallo> okt 22 20:10:55 <infinity>      Argh, it's definitely a bug that it's mailing Debian maintainers. :/
<Nafallo> okt 22 20:11:21 *       infinity turns off the buildd-sequencer until he can get ahold of Team Soyuz.
<helmut> ok.
<helmut> I recently reported a ROM against slate for etch and slate is removed.
<helmut> slate isn't further developed. That's why I advise to remove it from ubuntu, too.
<helmut> Anyway change the maintainer if you wish to continue using that package.
<Nafallo> I think we do that now. 
<Nafallo> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Nafallo> Original-Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Media Team <motumedia@tauware.de>
<ajmitch> helmut: the maintainer change is being done when packages are rebuilt, I believe
<helmut> ok.
<helmut> Could you somehow take care of the package either being removed or the maintainer address being changed? I don't care what happens as long I don't get requests to fix bugs in a package I don't maintain.
<helmut> (Indeed I don't really have a problem with maintaining packages for ubuntu, too. I do have a problem with not beeing asked to do that though.)
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> I can understand that
* Nafallo files a bug against slate
<helmut> thanks
<Nafallo> np
<helmut> Why not send a polite mail to maintainers asking them to maintain their packages for ubuntu, too?
<crimsun> Nafallo: have you already filed? I was just about to press Submit.
<Nafallo> crimsun: yepp
<helmut> Yeah that "floods" too, but the maintainer can then decide if he or she really wants to do that.
<Nafallo> helmut: sure, but we currently import source from Debian and builds it. then we have the Masters of the Universe who cares for the bugs, so you shouldn't have to maintain it if you don't want to.
* helmut forgot to check the yacy packages for some sponsored maintainer. :-/
* helmut 'll do that tomorrow. ;-)
<helmut> Thanks for you support and good bye.
<Nafallo> helmut: bye, nice talking to you :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67640 in malone "Bug report form doesn't say anything about supported markup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67646 in launchpad "+editwikinames doesn't support MediaWiki" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67653 in malone "Product for linking to upstream bug trackers doesn't know about all of universe." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67653
<Nick_Hill> There seems to be a problem with identifying the right product on Launchpad. This led me up the garden path, until a far more knowledgeable person on #ubuntu+1 put me right.
<Nick_Hill> go to www.launchpad.net. Type in name of Ubuntu package (eg sane). Click on sane-backends. See only one bug for sane-backends. try to submit a bug for sane-backends on edgy. Then I get message:  sane-backends does not use Malone as its bug tracker
<Nick_Hill> I feel the path I took is the obvious path for anyone to take, but it led me completely the wrong way.
<Nick_Hill> I have spent 3 hours trying to isolate and create a decent bug report for the failing scanner in Edgy. If it were not for the help I received in using Launchpad, the bug would go un-filed.
<Nick_Hill> I believe many users (possibly most) who search for a package on Launchpad will expect it to direct them to the Ubuntu package bug page. I feel Ubuntu will benefit if that is the case. Else, mirror the bugs for Ubuntu, and only Ubuntu at a web address such as bugs.ubuntu.com and direct peope searching for Ubuntu packages there.
<SteveA> good morning
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> mpt: I think we should write a page like the ui-1.0 template report
<SteveA> but add to that whether it has help in it
<SteveA> what do you think?
<SteveA> maybe even use the same page
<mpt> SteveA, just what I was going to suggest
<mpt> another column on that page
<SteveA> mpt: call in about 55 mins
<mpt> indeed
<mpt> SteveA, page layout improvements in 2006-08-ui
<mpt> Should I land these on ui-one-zero?
<mpt> or can you pull them straight from there to the brilliant server?
<jamesh> they've banned import of Vegemite into the U.S.
<SteveA> mpt: I can do either
<SteveA> mpt: do land stuff on ui-one-zero
<SteveA> but I'll pull from your branch directly too
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<stub> jamesh: Any reason not to turn on product-release-finder.py in production? Mark and Robert say 'doit' but I'm doing a paranoia check
<mpt> jamesh, time for the Marmite fans to gloat
<jamesh> stub: I think it would be safe to turn on.  A while back I asked you to try a run on staging as a sanity check.  Did that get done?
<jamesh> mpt: apparently Vegemite was banned because it contains folate.
<jamesh> I wonder if marmite does too?
<jamesh> mpt: http://www.marmite.co.nz/home-page/nutritional-info <- looks like Marmite would be banned under the same rules
<mpt> heh
<jamesh> "The bizarre crackdown was prompted because Vegemite contains folate, which in the US can be added only to breads and cereals."
<stub> And vitamin pills I hope.
<jamesh> stub: vitamin pills probably don't count as food
<SteveA> you can add them to food
<mpt> That requires further explanation
<mpt> The US requires folate to be added to bread
<jamesh> what I mean is that the ban of folate probably relates to food products
<mpt> but that's not a reason to prohibit it from other foods
<SteveA> US food inspectors are obviously feeling left out
<SteveA> their buddies in other departments are cracking down on terrorists
<SteveA> so, they need to start a war on vegemite
<stub> So they should make vegemite using bread as an ingredient - just bread with an exceptionally high concentration of folate
<mpt> bahaha
<SteveA> they'd have to use american bread
<SteveA> nowhere else adds folate to bread by law
<SteveA> anyway, just change the ingredients list from "folate" to "felate" and tell them it's an australian thing
<mpt> "... most North and South American countries now fortify their flour, along with a number of Middle Eastern countries and Indonesia. Mongolia and a number of ex-Soviet republics are amongst those having widespread voluntary fortification; about five more countries (including Morocco, the first African country) have agreed but not yet implemented fortification. Previously, the UK had decided not to fortify, mainly because of the vitamin B1
<mpt> 2 concern. However, this decision is currently being reconsidered by the Food Standards Agency."
<SteveA> the overall reason is, the governments of these countries thing their population is not capable of eating properly
<jamesh> SteveA: well, in a lot of cases they're right ...
<SteveA> well, of course if the government steps in and takes that responsibility
<mpt> It appears to be a hoax
<mpt> http://www.souzouzone.jp/blog/2006/10/substance_abuse.php
<SteveA> even better
<jordi> good morning
<jordi> carlos: can you assign "tonyyarusso" to the "oj" language in Ubuntu translators?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> jordi: please, could you answer the Punjabi email?
<jordi> yes
<SteveA> matthewrevell: hi
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Hello
<carlos> jordi: thanks
<jordi> carlos: I was talking to bubulle
<carlos> oh, ok
<jordi> carlos: and we might end up getting to the point that the only exit is pa_IN and pa_PK
<jordi> which sucks
<jordi> or at least pa and pa@arabic or whatever
<carlos> I thought you were going to do it by email ;-)
<jordi> but it's difficult to decide which
<carlos> well
<jordi> carlos: well we had a irc chat so I raised the issue :)
<carlos> will pa only used in India?
<carlos> will pa@arabic be used only in Pakistan?
<carlos> if the answer is 'yes', pa_IN and pa_PK
<carlos> if the answer is no, pa and pa@arabic
<carlos> am I missing anything?
<carlos> also, pa and pa@arabic would be much more easy to implement
<carlos> because current translations under 'pa' don't need any change in GNOME, KDE and others
<carlos> jordi: Ojibwa team exists now
<jordi> carlos: great
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> I don't know how acceptable pa and pa@arabic is
<jordi> ie, is it just the script?
<jordi> or is it very different?
<jordi> sr/sr@Latn vs. zh_CN/zh_TW
<carlos> they should know it...
<jordi> carlos: ross is asking ame about https://launchpad.net/people/vcs-imports/+branch/evolution-data-server/main
<jordi> why is the bazaar branch not updating?
<carlos> jordi: ddaa is your man
<ddaa> looking
<carlos> I don't see anything wrong at: https://launchpad.net/products/evolution-data-server/main
<ddaa> carlos: yeah
<ddaa> there's no useful feedback system for users atm
<ddaa> it's not very easy to fix
<ddaa> carlos: RuntimeError: CVS repository location has changed
<carlos> jordi: ^^^
<ddaa> please have an email sent to me with the new cvs location
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> I wonder what the new location is
<carlos> did it change?
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> wait
<ddaa> it appears to be an internal cscvs error
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67706 in launchpad "Can't select text from portlets on person pages using IE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67706
<jordi> that cvs url looks good to me
<ddaa> weird
<ddaa> jordi: I'll try to look at it today
<carlos> perhaps you got a broken cvs mirror....
<ddaa> apparently the error is that the cscvs cache and the cvs checkout disagree about the location of the repo
<jordi> ok, the url is correct
<ddaa> so I need to dig into the system to figure out wtf is going on
<ddaa> cscvs does not support things like changes of the module location in the repo
<ddaa> I guess that's what this error is about
<ddaa> jordi: I'll look at that this afternoon. I have a meeting in less than one hour.
<jordi> ddaa: okay
<jordi> oi danilos 
<danilos> hi jordi
<carlos> danilos: hey dude!
<danilos> hey carlos
<SteveA> jordi: ping
<SteveA> poolie: hi, how's the release going?
<poolie> hi SteveA
<poolie> since it's 4am in chicago it probably hasn't started yet
<SteveA> ok, I'll keep the champaigne cooling for now.
<poolie> how's holland?
<poolie> which city are you in again?
<ddaa> the standard answer to that is "flat"
<ddaa> in the same way that the standard answer to "how's england" is "wet"
<poolie> so is singapore
<poolie> flat and smokey
<SteveA> today, I'm in rotterdam
<ddaa> there are only two things that stick out in holland: windmills and footballers
<SteveA> from the start of next month, I'll be in amsterdam
<SteveA> goedemorgen ddaa
<ddaa> SteveA: hello, meeting time?
<SteveA> already?  wow, it's all go this morning
<poolie> ddaa: we're in a meeting here, we should maybe skip?
<jordi> SteveA: hello
<SteveA> hi jordi 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67719 in malone "Bugzilla bug syncing stuffed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67719
<salgado> is staging down?
<carlos> seems like that
* carlos fixes it
<salgado> thanks carlos 
<carlos> salgado: fixed
<pirast> will the malone email interface support attachments?
<BjornT> pirast: yes it will. i'm not sure when it will be implemented, though, there's quite a lot of functionality waiting to be implemented.
<pirast> BjornT, thanks
<pirast> btw, I always sign my mails..
<pirast> but, is it correct that it is not needed in order to use the e-mail interface?
<pirast> and it is a little bit annoying to see the signature always on launchpad.net
<BjornT> pirast: it's needed if you want to change something, for example change the status or assignee.
<BjornT> it's not needed for adding comments to bugs.
<pirast> BjornT, k..
<pirast> thanks
<BjornT> np
<salgado> spiv, around?
<jamesh> PQM is hosed
<jamesh> very fragile test in zope too, by the look of it
<SteveA> in what sense is PQM hosed?
<SteveA> in that zope tests are always failing, so preventing merges?
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later!
<jamesh> SteveA: it looks like one particular test has hung
<jamesh> SteveA: it tried to set up a web server on a particular port, which failed and I guess it is still trying to connect to that port
<jamesh> the test would be more robust if it tried to bind to None, and then used whatever port got assigned to it
<jamesh> I guess PQM will eventually kill the test suite when it times out though.
<SteveA> I wonder why this has changed just now
<SteveA> jamesh: what zope test is it?
<SteveA> zope/fssync/tests/test_network.py
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> that's even deprecated code!
<salgado> has stub been around today?
<SteveA> someone register this in the spec tracker: http://www.gnome.org/~michael/print-button-spec.png
<SteveA> salgado: he's been in meatspace meetings in singapore today
<salgado> SteveA, ah, thanks. will email him
<j-a-meinel> jamesh: It looks like pqm is stuck on one of your merge requests. Do you have any way of checking more closely?
<jamesh> j-a-meinel: I was hoping it would clear itself when the test runner failed to generate more output -- I guess we should get the admins to reset it
<j-a-meinel> Other than lifeless, who can you ask to do that?
<jamesh> stub (who is in the same timezone as lifeless right now) or the admins
<j-a-meinel> stub is in Singapore?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> j-a-meinel: Spads killed the zope test suite, which should clear up that job
<j-a-meinel> thanks, it looks like it is on to the next test.
<j-a-meinel> Also, has anyone commented about having a "Project Admin" role. Which could mark branches as merged, etc, even though they aren't the owner?
<j-a-meinel> I can look in the launchpad tracker, but figured I should start a discussion here first.
<jamesh> j-a-meinel: we've got a "landing_target" field for branch records that isn't currently exposed
<jamesh> j-a-meinel: and lifeless has a spec for including information about a branch's complete ancestry in the database
<jamesh> together they'd make it possible to quickly answer the question of whether a branch has been fully merged into its target
<j-a-meinel> Sure.
<j-a-meinel> Which would be nicer than doing it manually, but it also seems like there are cases where you need to whack people's branches into submission, even when the person cannot be contacted.
<j-a-meinel> Though I guess that could just be a db-admin request.
<jamesh> people on the Launchpad Admins team would have permission.  We don't currently give product owners any extra permissions over other people's branches though
<ddaa> jordi: evolution-data-server had an interesting bustage
<ddaa> I think the import has been broken ever since it was first published
<carlos> ddaa: yeah, its last commit is quite old...
<ddaa> actually, the import was done from a tarball
<ddaa> of the cvs repo
<ddaa> and the location of that tarball got recorded in the cache
<ddaa> import-from-cvs-tarball has been deprecated for months
<ddaa> so I did what I could to unbust it, but it's likely to need a new import from scratch
<ddaa> duh
<ddaa> okay, that's funky
<ddaa> it causes the cvs log parser to blow up
<jamesh> e-d-s is likely to have a fair bit of CVS surgery in its history
<jamesh> given that most of the code began in the evolution module
<ddaa> yeah
<ddaa> it's blowing on some inconsistency about "branches" lines not reflecting the revision numbers found in log
<ddaa> it might be that the import-from-tarball was busted in some way that made that problem ignored, or it might that some later surgery is causing the problem
<ddaa> I'm not sure that clearing the import and redoing from scratch would help
<jordi> jamesh: wasn't it injected from the ximian cvs as well?
<jordi> I see I've found a bad bitch here :)
<carlos> jordi: yep
<ddaa> jordi: does that mean there was some serious cvs surgery in the past couple of years?
<jordi> it's possible, as jamesh said
<jordi> I'm not sure tho
<ddaa> The import was done using gnome cvs tarballs made by jdub waaaaay back
<jordi> heh
<ddaa> latest actual commit there is 2004-04-07
<ddaa> mh... it probably needs a fresh import anyway
* ddaa goes out and decomissions the import using his superpowers
<jbailey> I'm trying to link a bug in Ubuntu to a bug in Debian, but it's claiming that the source package "linux-2.6" is invalid.
<jbailey> Is there something magic that I have to tweak for that?
<LarstiQ> you should be able to paste the full url?
<jbailey> Into the source package name?
<jbailey> Or do you mean https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/67773/+distrotask ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67773 in linux-source-2.6.17 "msync() in recent kernels fails LSB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<LarstiQ> when linking up the bug
<jbailey> I've selected the distribution.  I've put linux-2.6 in the Source PAckage Name, and http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=394392 in the URL
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 394392 in linux-image-2.6.17-2-686 "msync() in recent kernels fails LSB" [Important,Open]  
<LarstiQ> ah.
<jbailey> It's claiming that "linux-2.6" is an invalid value in the source package name.
<LarstiQ> what happens if you leave the package name out entirely?
<jbailey> That seems to work.
<BjornT> jbailey: i guess linux-2.6 doesn't exist in Ubuntu? in that case we probably need to import that from Debian somehow. could you please file a bug about it?
<jbailey> BjornT: Correct, it doesn't.
<ddaa> jordi: I set up e-d-s to do an import from scratch
<ddaa> might or might not work...
<ddaa> duh... dtv is so crack
<ddaa> svn co does not actually work on their repo!
<jamesh> it'd be nice if having two batteries didn't mean your laptop shut itself down automatically twice while they're discharging ...
<LarstiQ> demoscene.tv?
<LarstiQ> jamesh: heh
<jbailey> BjornT: Thanks, done.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: participatoryculture stuff
<LarstiQ> ddaa: democracyplayerish?
<jamesh> LarstiQ: bug 60442: Ubuntu does an automatic shutdown when the extra battery discharges (even though I've got 4 hours left on the main battery)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60442 in gnome-power "Dual / Two Batteries, shutdown on empty expansion battery. (GPM does not recognises second battery on hotplug)" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60442
<ddaa> their repo appears to carry a ton of shit like a whole libboost...
<ddaa> LarstiQ: yeah
<LarstiQ> I'd wager.
* LarstiQ mehs at useless mono backtraces
<jordi> ddaa: heh yeah
<ddaa> and an actual CVS directory at the top
<jordi> evo was a pile of shit at some point
<ddaa> (maybe deeper as well)
<ddaa> jordi: "at some point"?
<jordi> they had a CVS directory?
<jordi> oh, it is now?
<jordi> :D
<ddaa> I'm talking about dtv
<ddaa> jordi: but well, evo is a nice calendaring app
<ddaa> it would be real cool if they actually had a mail client that did not crash 2 or 3 times a day
<jordi> evo's getting nice lately
<jordi> when they stopped adding a ton of features, all of them crashy
<ddaa> and if it did not send my workstation to swap death when trying to move a few thousand emails across boxes on my local imap server
<ddaa> and if it did not have the habit of having its own medata _outside_ of the imap boxes
<ddaa> and if it was actually responsive
<ddaa> </rant>
<jordi> i dunno what's with that imap implementation
<jordi> but it's terrible
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67777 in launchpad "Cannot link bug to source package "linux-2.6" in Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67777
<jbailey> evolution is *wonderfully* responsive on a dual 2.5ghz PPC64 box with 6GB of memory ;)
<Nafallo> lol'
<ddaa> jbailey: do you realise that by running evo on that system you are noticeably accelerating the heat death of the universe?
<jbailey> You know what they say, "You can't take it with you"...
<jbailey> But why should I leave anything else behind for anyone else? ;)
<jbailey> ddaa: And frankly, I suspect that I'm accelerating it less than on a lesser system.  I'm be surprised if entropy created from just running the machine was greater than the entropy created by the harddrive swapping and swapping and swapping...
<ddaa> actually evolution runs on little quantum gnomes that eat the substance of spacetime. By running it on a faster system, you are giving the evil little gnomes more power to achieve their nefarious plans.
<ddaa> Actual physical entropy is negligible compared to that.
<BjornT> kiko: ping?
<khext> where i should write, if i'd like to merge my launchpad accounts?
<salgado> khext, if you have access to the email addresses of both accounts you can use https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<khext> no, the problem is that i don't have access to my old address(
<khext> saldago, i've read the instruction... there is: "contact launchpad support team" in this case
<salgado> ah, right
<salgado> SteveA, can you merge khext accounts?
<SteveA> khext: hi
<khext> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> let's talk about merging your accounts.  I'll send you a privmsg.
<ddaa> amazing
<ddaa> there's an actual "HEAD" branch in the evolution-data-server repo
<carlos> ddaa: isn't that the default one for cvs ?
<ddaa> HEAD is not a branch
<ddaa> it's a "magic tag" that points to the tip of the MAIN branch
<ddaa> and that also honors default versions
<ddaa> well, except in e-d-s...
<ddaa> I do not really understand it myself
<BaKKaR> any launchpad admin in here please ?
* BaKKaR seeks some help.
<SteveA> BaKKaR: hi.  What's up?
<BaKKaR> hallo SteveA 
<BaKKaR> i am just stuck
<BaKKaR> forgot my Launchpad e-mail
<SteveA> you mean, you can't log in?
<BaKKaR> yes
<SteveA> do you know what username you used?
<BaKKaR> yes
<SteveA> what is it?
<BaKKaR> my wiki name wbakkar
<BaKKaR> "Waleed Bakkar"
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/people/wbakkar
<SteveA> that is your page
<BaKKaR> it's looking
<BaKKaR> *loading
<SteveA> so, there is an email address on that account
<SteveA> but it is listed as private
<SteveA> so, I, as a launchpad administrator, can see it
<BaKKaR> yes
<BaKKaR> that is my page
<SteveA> but I'm not going to just say what it is, because the email address is private
<BaKKaR> ummmm
<BaKKaR> ok
<SteveA> let's talk in a privmsg, and see what we can work out
<BaKKaR> if there is "actually " an e-mail there
<BaKKaR> would u please to send me a reset
<BaKKaR> i am trying to look it up in 7 accounts for 2 days now :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67790 in soyuz "non-release pockets should be available before release" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67790
* BaKKaR problem solved. Thanks to SteveA !
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<carlos> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> please see the question from Ng in the canonical channel
<carlos> done, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67797 in launchpad "I do not want to receive other e-mail in spitha@hypersystems.gr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67797
<BaKKaR> hallo
<SteveA> hi again BaKKaR 
<BaKKaR> to sign the Key of conduct, I have recived an e-mail to confirm my gpg key, how can i decrypt it pls
<SteveA> the code of conduct
<BaKKaR> *code of conduct
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> that all depends how you send email
<BaKKaR> Launchpad sent me the e-mail to confirm my gpg key
<SteveA> if your email program doesn't do it for you, you'll want to put the raw text of the email into a file on your disk
<SteveA> and then decrypt it with   gpg -d filename
<BaKKaR> done that sir
<BaKKaR> uhaa
<SteveA> I use thunderbird for email
<SteveA> and it has an integration with gpg
<BaKKaR> i tryed gpg --decrypt .. from the man pages
<SteveA> ok
<BaKKaR> and it told me that secret key not avliable
<BaKKaR> didn't see in the man options secret keys strings
<SteveA> perhaps you didn't upload the right key to launchpad?
<BaKKaR> ummmm
<BaKKaR> i did gpg --fingerprint
<BaKKaR> the output was filled in launchpad
<SteveA> and you did gpg --send-key first?
<SteveA> I guess you must have
<SteveA> for launchpad to send you that encrypted email
<SteveA> did you create the gpg key just for launchpad, or did you use it before?
<BaKKaR> yes sir
<BaKKaR> nop
<BaKKaR> just for launchpad
<SteveA> ok, then we need to check you can actually use your gpg keys normally first
<SteveA> and then we'll check that you can use it via launchpad
<SteveA> so, let's start by going to a new directory for experimenting with this stuff
<SteveA> ready?
<SteveA> cd /tmp/
<SteveA> mkdir /tmp/gpgtest
<SteveA> cd gpgtest
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> ?
<BaKKaR> ok
<BaKKaR> all done Mr.Steve
<SteveA> next, make a small file that we can try encrypting and decrypting
<SteveA> echo "hello, a test" > test.txt 
<BaKKaR> by touch ?
<SteveA> then, to check: cat test.txt
<SteveA> ok?
<BaKKaR> ok
<SteveA> (sorry if this is all very basic, just want to make sure we're doing the same things)
<BaKKaR> i am lovin it
<BaKKaR> :)
<SteveA> next, encrypt it: gpg -ea test.txt
<BaKKaR> actually i am embrrassed that i am over using ur time
<SteveA> it might ask you what key to use, and will ask you for your passphrase
<BaKKaR> it says ..
<BaKKaR> enter user id empty with end file
<SteveA> so, type in the email address you used for your gpg id when you created the key
<SteveA> then press enter
<BaKKaR> it has listed my gpg key as" currunt recpints"
<SteveA> then press enter again
<SteveA> good
<SteveA> you're writing an encrypted message to yourself
<BaKKaR> ok
<BaKKaR> should i cat it now ?
<SteveA> do ls
<SteveA> ls
<SteveA>  you will have a new file, test.txt.asc
<BaKKaR> right
<BaKKaR> saw it now
<SteveA> that's what the "-a" bit in "gpg -ea" means
<SteveA> e for encrypt
<SteveA> a for in an ascii format, not binary
<SteveA> you can do: cat test.txt.asc
<BaKKaR> uhaaaa
<BaKKaR> should be used with text files then, no ?
<SteveA> and you'll see some stuff a bit like what the email from launchpad looked like
<SteveA> no
<BaKKaR> exactelly  i see it now encrypted
<SteveA> it means that the output -- the encrypted message -- is in ascii
<SteveA> the input can be anything
<BaKKaR> uhaa
<BaKKaR> ok
<BaKKaR> all till now seems on track
<SteveA> if you didn't use -ea but just used -e
<SteveA> it would look horrible and might cause problems in your terminal if you did cat on it
<BaKKaR> oh
<BaKKaR> thanks for the tip
<SteveA> because it would be a binary file
<SteveA> ok, next, we try to decrypt it
<SteveA> gpg -d test.txt.asc
<BaKKaR> ok.
<SteveA> what happened?
<BaKKaR> it echoed to my terminal the original text
<BaKKaR> i think that is the decryption.
<SteveA> ok, that's good
<SteveA> so, that means your gpg key works
<SteveA> so, do gpg --fingerprint your@email.for.gpg
<SteveA> like, the email address you used in the test above
<SteveA> is that the same fingerprint as you added to launchpad?
<BaKKaR> nop
<SteveA> aha
<SteveA> so, I think you added the wrong fingerprint to launchpad
<SteveA> maybe for a different key
<BaKKaR> ok
<SteveA> so, try adding that fingerprint, and getting a new email
<BaKKaR> just pls give me sec.s to double check
<SteveA> and see if you can decrypt the new email
<BaKKaR> worked now
<BaKKaR> :)
<BaKKaR> "The key 1024D/7A36BA23 was successfully validated. "
<BaKKaR> ouch!
<BaKKaR> i shouldn't post that, no ?
<SteveA> doesn't matter
<SteveA> it's public information
<SteveA> just, keep your private key private
<SteveA> if it doesn't end with .pub, keep it private
<BaKKaR> sure
<BaKKaR> thank you alot SteveA 
<BaKKaR> how can I ever repay you ?
* BaKKaR hands you a cigarate.
<BaKKaR> I am now an Ubuntero :)
<SteveA> cool.  you've promised not to be crass to people on irc and mailing lists, and to work for the good of the community.
<BaKKaR> never was even b4 that. So I signed that with no prob.s
<BaKKaR> but when I reinstall Ubuntu incase something went wrong ..my gpg key is gone ?
<SteveA> that depends
<BaKKaR> can you refare me to any link
<SteveA> it's a good idea to put your gpg key -- both private and public parts, somewhere safe as a backup.
<BaKKaR> i am really over useing your generousity here
<SteveA> but somewhere that they won't be found for example by crackers
<BaKKaR> like my mail box ?
<SteveA> I don't know what you mean by that
<BaKKaR> the mail box that i should not forget :)
<SteveA> somewhere not on a server
<BaKKaR> my e-mail inbox
<BaKKaR> oh
<BaKKaR> i see
<SteveA> like, I keep mine on a USB key
<BaKKaR> i can have it on my phone memory as well
<coreymon77> can someone help me with registering an openpgp key?
<BaKKaR> SteveA, 
<BaKKaR> can i take this one ?
<SteveA> you can maybe write them onto a CD, and put the CD somewhere secret
<SteveA> sure, go ahead
<BaKKaR> coreymon77, you need to make a gpg key ?
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> i have on
<coreymon77> eand launchpad sent me a gibberish email
<BaKKaR> ok
<coreymon77> and said i had to decrypt it
<coreymon77> but i dont knwo how
<BaKKaR> let's make sure first that your gpg key is working , ok ?
<coreymon77> okay
<BaKKaR> pls ...
<BaKKaR> do : cd /tmp
<coreymon77> btw
<BaKKaR> and then make a new dir
<coreymon77> im using kubuntu
<BaKKaR> it's still the same :)
<BaKKaR> go to /tmp
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> do i need root for this?
<BaKKaR> then make a directory .. mkdir /tmp/gpgtest
<BaKKaR> no, you dont
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> done
* carlos -> gym
<carlos> later!
<BaKKaR> now we are going to creat a file and encrypt it ...
<BaKKaR> in your terminal do ...
<coreymon77> can i do this graphically
<BaKKaR> echo "This is my msg" > test.txt
<BaKKaR> how hard is that ?
<BaKKaR> :)
<coreymon77> nvm
<coreymon77> done
<BaKKaR> ok
<BaKKaR> now we will encrypt it useing your gpg key
<BaKKaR> do
<BaKKaR> gpg -ae test.txt
<BaKKaR> the -e is for encryption
<BaKKaR> -a will make your encrypted text be in ASCII format. so it will look more friendly on your terminal
<coreymon77> Enter the user ID.  End with an empty line: 
<BaKKaR> ok
<BaKKaR> type here the e-mail you used for your gpg key
<coreymon77> you mean
<coreymon77> in my terminal
<coreymon77> or in the channel
<BaKKaR> in your terminal , right next to the gpg ID request
<BaKKaR> so you can tell the gpg program which key you want to use
<lucasvo> is there something an equivalent to Ubuntu Summit for LP?
<lucasvo> -something
<BaKKaR> am not sure.
<SteveA> lucasvo: not really.  there are some launchpad people at UDS.
<coreymon77> i think this is a different key from the one i have before
<BaKKaR> you might want to use the same key you will sign the COC with
<coreymon77> the thing before the / had an A at the end
<BaKKaR> i beg you pardon ?
<BaKKaR> what thing
<coreymon77> you know how its 4 numbers and a letter and then a / and then a bunch more numbers and letters
<BaKKaR> yes
<lucasvo> coreymon77: after the slash is the number
<BaKKaR> it actually listed the key you just entered it's ID i think
<coreymon77> the letter right before the slash from what i can remember was an A before
<lucasvo> sub   2048g/1EAA169E 2005-06-27 [expires: 2007-06-27] 
<BaKKaR> that would be the key you have selected
<coreymon77> its not now
<BaKKaR> if you don't want to enter another one "Hit enter"
<coreymon77> oh
<BaKKaR> Hit Enter for now
<coreymon77> i know what happened
<coreymon77> the generate gpg key thing froze the first time i did it
<BaKKaR> ok, wanna try again to encrypt your test file ?
<coreymon77> so i cntrl+c'ed it and did it again
<BaKKaR> Oh, Ic
<coreymon77> apparently it created a key
<coreymon77> so i think i have 2 now
<coreymon77> and it was the second one that i submitted the fingerprint fot
<BaKKaR> write in the e-mail for the one you want to use
<coreymon77> they are both on the same email
<BaKKaR> the secoond one then
<coreymon77> what do you mean
<coreymon77> they are both connected to the same email
<BaKKaR> actully Launchpad sends you an email for evey fingerprint you submit
<coreymon77> i only sent one fingerprint
<lucasvo> SteveA: are there any guidelines for LP UI?
<coreymon77> the second one
<BaKKaR> ok then
<BaKKaR> now use the second one
<lucasvo> SteveA: the current UI is horribly inconsistent
<BaKKaR> we will give it a try
<SteveA> lucasvo: that's a tricky question, because there's a lot of work going on right now on a whole new UI
<lucasvo> SteveA: I just stumbled across a new example.
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<SteveA> far cleaner and more consistent and more modern
<coreymon77> lets restart
<BaKKaR> ok.
<coreymon77> how do i get a fingerprint for the firstone?
<BaKKaR> gpg --fingerprint your@email.adress
<lucasvo> SteveA: the page lp.net/people/team/+branch/product/branch
<SteveA> lucasvo: but, you can always submit a bug (if it hasn't been reported before) if you find things that are inconsistent or confusing
<lucasvo> SteveA: well, I'd like to check first if it is according to the guidelines and if it is supposed to change...
<lucasvo> SteveA: especially the different usage of portlets
<SteveA> the current UI... well, don't worry about guidelines there.  just report what you feel needs fixing.
<coreymon77> there are two that it gives me
<SteveA> but, we might put the fix into the new UI, because that's where the new work is going
<BaKKaR> for the same email adress ?
<lucasvo> SteveA: I'd rather discuss it somewhere since it affects the whole structure.
<coreymon77> it gives me two different keys
<coreymon77> yes
<lucasvo> SteveA: is there a ML?
<coreymon77> its must have not frozen
<SteveA> lucasvo: launchpad-users.  look in the channel topic.
<coreymon77> i only thought it did
<SteveA> you can discuss there
<coreymon77> and by that time it had already generated a key
<coreymon77> so when i ran it the second time
<coreymon77> it made a second key
<BaKKaR> SteveA, is this possible. Two fingerprints for the same e-mail adress ?
<lucasvo> BaKKaR: yes it is
<BaKKaR> Ok
<BaKKaR> coreymon77, they have the same keypass ?
<coreymon77> you mean the thing beside pup
<coreymon77> or the same password
<coreymon77> pub*
<BaKKaR> no I mean when you created your gpg key you had to choose a passkey, right ?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> they are the same one
<coreymon77> same password
<BaKKaR> then i guess you can go on
<coreymon77> ???
<BaKKaR> encrypting your file.
<coreymon77> can i get rid of one of the fingerprints to get rid of this confusion?
<BaKKaR> I would suggest that.
* BaKKaR ashamed to tell you that he doesn't know how.
<BaKKaR> coreymon77, you might want to use gpg --edit Key ID
<SteveA> gpg --delete-secret-and-public-key fingerprint
<SteveA> be careful with that commad
<SteveA> command
<BaKKaR> Thank you SteveA , life saver
<SteveA> I looked in "man gpg"
<SteveA> I didn't know that command before
<BaKKaR> same i was doing now
<SteveA> it's a bit long and technical 
<SteveA> but all the info is in there
<BaKKaR> there is also now gpg --edit delsig
<SteveA> that's to remove a signature
<SteveA> coreymon77 asked to remove a fingerprint, by which I think he means to remove a key
<coreymon77> know what
<coreymon77> nevermind
<coreymon77> im using the first key
<coreymon77> i meant remove the entire key
<BaKKaR> Oh
<SteveA> right.  so, the key is in two parts, public and secret.
<SteveA> so, you really need to remove both parts.
<coreymon77> how
<coreymon77> ow do i remove the entire key
<coreymon77> give me the exact command
<coreymon77> anyone around?
<coreymon77> forget about deleting
<coreymon77> i jusr want to decrypt something
<BaKKaR>  gpg --delete-secret-and-public-key fingerprint
<BaKKaR> but he said to be carefull as it might delete it all
<coreymon77> i want to remove it all
<coreymon77> i only want one key
<BaKKaR> ok then
<BaKKaR> go ahead with that command
* BaKKaR never used it b4
<coreymon77> okay done
<BaKKaR> do gpg --list
<BaKKaR> any left ?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> thats it
<coreymon77> i removed both keys
<coreymon77> and im starting again
<coreymon77> im goinna be typing alot soon
<coreymon77> cause it asks you to do that when its generating a key
<coreymon77> okay?
<BaKKaR> do that in your terminal
<BaKKaR> :)
<coreymon77> i doesnt work when i do it ina terminal
<BaKKaR> belive me it will, I have tried it.
<coreymon77> making
<coreymon77> mmaking
<coreymon77> makiong
<coreymon77> makiong
<coreymon77> making
<coreymon77> done
<BaKKaR> ok now encryt our test file
<BaKKaR> remember ...
<BaKKaR> gpg -ea test.txt
<BaKKaR> assuming you still in /tm/gpgtest/
<coreymon77> wait
<coreymon77> i have to get a gibberish email first
<BaKKaR> don't you want to try your key first ?
<BaKKaR> and btw you may call it " encrypted e-mail"
<coreymon77> it wont let me import the key
<coreymon77> problem
<coreymon77> it wont let me import and ive followed all of the directions
<coreymon77> oh i think i got something
<coreymon77> ill call it bleh
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> i got the email
<coreymon77> and i saved it as bleh
<BaKKaR> do you have gpg in your mail client ?
<coreymon77> my mail client is firefox
<coreymon77> i just go to gmail.com
<coreymon77> i saved the email as bleh
<BaKKaR> ok the copy the encrypted msg and save it to a text file
<coreymon77> i did
<BaKKaR> and decrypt it with ..
<coreymon77> i saved it as bleh
<BaKKaR> gpg -d bleh
<coreymon77> should i cd to the directory?
<coreymon77> should i?
<BaKKaR> cd or write the file full path, up to you
<BaKKaR> gpg -d /home/use/mail/bleh
<coreymon77> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<coreymon77> gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<The_Ace> I have a silly question: Are there only special admins on the ubuntu launchpad bugzilla that are allowed to close bugs?
<BaKKaR> this is why someone was suggesting the test for me, before.
<coreymon77> it gave me that error
<coreymon77> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<coreymon77> gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> lets test it
<BaKKaR> have you saved the whole msg ? or just the algibrish letters ?
<coreymon77> the wired stuff
<coreymon77> weird
<BaKKaR> no you should save the "whole" email
<coreymon77> i cant save the whole email
<coreymon77> i can only copy/paste stuff
<BaKKaR> copy and paste ?
<BaKKaR> ok that's all u need
<coreymon77> do you want the being pgp stuff?
<coreymon77> cause i have it now
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> now it works
<BaKKaR> cool.
<coreymon77> yay!
<coreymon77> it works now
<BaKKaR> have you signed the COC yet ?
<coreymon77> not yet
<coreymon77> i had to register the key first
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> donwlaod it and then sign it
<BaKKaR> ok
<coreymon77> meaning encrypt it with the key?
<coreymon77> how do i sign it?
<BaKKaR> ok
<BaKKaR> you need to download the COC and save it.
<coreymon77> done
<BaKKaR> now gpg --sign (the COC file name)
<BaKKaR> it will ask you for you keypass
<BaKKaR> coreymon77,  did it work with you.
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> worked
<coreymon77> look for yourself
<coreymon77> im an unbuntero now
* BaKKaR watches you as the mighty Launchpad server looks at you while you are on your one knee. With his deep wise voice saying "Raise as Ubuntero"
<BaKKaR> congrats. coreymon77. Now you should be friendly and helpfull on Irc, forums and on the mailing lists.
<BaKKaR> :)
<coreymon77> ive been on irc helping for along time before this
<BaKKaR> then it's in the right place
* BaKKaR brb
<WebMaven> Is anyone here coming to the Plone Conference?
#launchpad 2006-10-24
<lifeless> stub: hows teh prf going ? 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67887 in launchpad "+allbranches should show name, product, author, date of last revision" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67888 in launchpad "+filebug page says 'please fix the problems below' and does not tell you what the problem is" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67888
<jamesh> lifeless: do you have a particular use case for +all-branches?
<lifeless> jamesh: sabdfl :)
<jamesh> fair enough
* BaKKaR going to bed
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> mpt: put a patch for bug 929 up for review yesterday
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/929
<mpt> jamesh, so what does it do? :-)
<jamesh> mpt: adds breaks to long words and URLs?
<mpt> just inserts spaces? ok
<mpt> I wonder if we should give those spaces a background image of some sort, to hint that they're not "real" spaces
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67899 in malone "Large emails do not generate error messages to users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67899
<jamesh> mpt: <wbr></wbr>
<jamesh> not in the HTML standard, but supported by IE and Mozilla
<jamesh> with a CSS addition (included in the patch), it works in Opera
<jamesh> for browsers that don't support it, the standard error handling should ignore the tag
<lifeless> jamesh: can you do me a favour this week and assign reviews to people while I'm sprinting ?
<jamesh> lifeless: okay
<lifeless> thanks!
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> mpt: hi.  anything for me to merge onto brilliant today?
<mpt> not yet, still struggling with the project page
<mpt> Is there any easy way to say "this product has no releases", given that releases are inside series which are inside products?
<mpt> so it's not just tal:condition="product/something"
<SteveA> what would you be displaying if there are releases?
<mpt> links to each of them
<mpt> Hmm, maybe there needs to be something in the browser class assembling these into a list
<mpt> That way I can put commas before the non-ultimate ones, too
<SteveA> up to how many?
<SteveA> the way to do this is to have code in the database class Product that says getReleases()
<SteveA> and this executes the appropriate database query to get all the releases
<SteveA> doing it in view code is not good
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> this should be done on mainline
<SteveA> want me to do it?
<SteveA> I need to know what order to sort releases in
<mpt> yes please
<mpt> According to the mockup, it's ascending by version number
<SteveA> there is Product.releases already
<SteveA> ordered by version
<SteveA> I found this by going to the database module for product.py
<mpt> oh, I'm sorry
<mpt> I didn't look
<SteveA> and searching the file for "elease", because I'd forgotten how to do a case-insensitive search in vim
<spiv> SteveA: \c in the pattern
<SteveA> and I refuse to use the graphical interface of gvim
<spiv> i.e. /\crelease
<SteveA> ta spiv
<mpt>  /\ = crease
<mpt> ok, that was lame
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67909 in launchpad "product release finder set all release dates to 23/10/2006" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67910 in launchpad "We should store the URL of a ProductReleaseFile that we have downloaded" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67912 in launchpad "Add a 'latest products' portlet to the launchpad front page" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67912
* mpt fixes another CSS problem, whoo
<SteveA> mpt: want me to push it out to the server?
<mpt> SteveA, it's nothing major, just the border around the content area
<mpt> It needs a little more work to fix the padding, and I haven't pushed it because I'm working on the project page
<SteveA> ok, so you worked around the lack of an IE bug in FF and other browsers.
<carlos> lifeless: hi, is there any problem with the review process?
<carlos> There are entries pending to be reviewed since last Thursday
<carlos> and one of them fixes a problem that produces a segfault in most Rosetta tests
<carlos> under Edgy
<jamesh> carlos: lifeless asked me to allocate the reviews today (he's at a sprint).  I haven't gotten round to it yet.
<jamesh> but will soon
<carlos> jamesh: ok, thanks
<Fanch> hello
<Fanch> I have received a mail from "Launchpad Mirror Prober" (about my ubuntu FTP-mirror), are probes incompatible with FTP ?
<carlos> danilos: ping
<danilos> carlos: pong
<mpt> Fanch, what did the message say?
<Fanch> ftp://213.228.1.105/home/ftp/Launchpad%3A%20Notification%20of%20failure%20from%20the%20mirror%20prober.eml
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67920 in launchpad "Project needs a list of top contributors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67920
<jamesh> Fanch: the person responsible for the mirror prober code is salgado
<jamesh> Fanch: he is in Brazil, so won't be up yet
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67921 in launchpad "Project needs a list of latest bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67923 in launchpad "Project needs a list of latest proposed features" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67923
<Fanch> jamesh: rgr
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67939 in launchpad "product portlet registered series list should show the development focus at the top of the list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67939
<meatballhat9000> How does one decrypt the messege emailed for OpenPGP key registration?
<meatballhat9000> !gpg
<SteveA> meatballhat9000: hello
<meatballhat9000> a person!
<SteveA> there are lots of people here.  we're all pretty busy writing code and such.
<meatballhat9000> understood --- sorry.
<SteveA> anyway, you want to decrypt a message
<meatballhat9000> yup
<SteveA> have you used gpg before, or are you using it specifically for launchpad?
<meatballhat9000> the latter
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> what email program or service do you use?
<meatballhat9000> gmail
<SteveA> ok.  I use thunderbird, and that has gpg GUI stuff built in
<SteveA> gmail doesn't, so you'll have to do things by hand, in the terminal
<meatballhat9000> okay :-)
<meatballhat9000> how do I do that?
<SteveA> first of all, you need to copy all of the encrypted message from your browser screen, including the parts at the top and bottom saying "This is a PGP signed message"
<SteveA> and paste it into a new text file, say in /tmp/my-message.txt
<SteveA> save the file, and then you're ready to decrypt it
<meatballhat9000> okay
<meatballhat9000> do I just use "gpg --decrypt <filename>"?
<SteveA> I use gpg -d filename, but I think the command you gave is the same.
<meatballhat9000> got it.  Many thanks!
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> do you know what to do next, with your code of conduct?
<meatballhat9000> nope
<meatballhat9000> ... but I just got the decryption to work, so I'm feeling lucky (if you couldn't already tell, I'm a total newbie)
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+sign
<SteveA> try the instructions there, and see if it works for you
<meatballhat9000> will do
<meatballhat9000> thanks again :-)
<mpt> SteveA, border fix and project page pushed to 2006-08-ui
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I'm working on the help status stuff
<SteveA> I noticed some tabs in the malone-index.pt
<SteveA> inside the help text area
<mpt> Fixed.
<jamesh> mpt: did you see the note about us already having code to display a latest bugs list for projects?
<SteveA> mpt: I have the helptext thing done
<SteveA> it could use some improvement by you, but it's quite nice even now
<SteveA> you can see which templates have help text, and click a link to get a JS "popup" div appear to show the actual help text
<SteveA> launchpad developers: who has written help text yet?  I think there is just one template with help text so far.
<SteveA> mpt: sftp://devpad.canonical.com/code/stevea/launchpad/ui
<SteveA> the JS link was done with just style and onclick stuff in the elements themselves, so I'm sure you can improve that if you see a need
<jamesh> hmm. twisted in edgy doesn't install a /usr/bin/twistd2.4
<SteveA> mpt: I'm getting two conflicts when I merge from your branch.
<SteveA> mpt: please merge from my branch and resolve them.  I'm not really qualified to resolve them well.
<salgado> spiv, around?
<jamesh> salgado: a person running an Ubunt mirror (Fanch) was around earlier asking about a failure email he received
<salgado> jamesh, it must be one of the ftp-only mirror that limits the number of connections from an IP address
<salgado> thanks for letting me know
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.free.fr-release <- this was the mirror in question
<jamesh> yes it is an FTP one
<spiv> salgado: yeah
<salgado> spiv, have you had some time to look at that bug in the mirror prober I subscribed you to?
<salgado> bug 54791, that is
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54791 in launchpad "The mirror prober should check a few files from each mirror in paralel instead of a lot of files from a single mirror" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54791
<spiv> Not yet :(
<spiv> Remind me again with something sharp and pointy if I haven't put some thoughts there within 24 hours.
<salgado> spiv, ok. will do. :)
<spiv> One quick comment, though...
* carlos -> lunch
<spiv> I don't like the idea of relying on randomisation.  My intuition is that it can be solved properly.
<salgado> yeah, I'd prefer to solve it properly too
<spiv> I'd rather a non-randomisation fix, because it would be 100% reliable, and the determinism makes testing simpler.
<salgado> I suggested the randomization in case it was possible to do a quick hack to get that
<spiv> (randomisation doesn't necessarily imply non-determinism, but you know what I mean...)
<spiv> Yeah.  I think if I sit down and ponder for 15 minutes I can probably think of and describe a better fix, I just need to do that...
<salgado> I had an idea last week, but from a quick investigation I had the impression that it'd make things a lot more comples, so I gave up on it
<Fanch> salgado: me, me, it's me ;-)
<Fanch> salgado: server is indeed FTP-only with 2 cnx limit per IP
<salgado> hi Fanch 
<Fanch> salgado: good morning (I presume)
<salgado> that is a problem in our side (bug 54791)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54791 in launchpad "The mirror prober should check a few files from each mirror in paralel instead of a lot of files from a single mirror" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54791
<Fanch> salgado: the problem looks like previous centos mirror probe
<Fanch> (it was using LWP perl module for FTP)
<salgado> we know that it won't be reasonable to ask mirror admins to increase the connection limit, so we'll have to fix our code to not issue multiple requests in paralel on a single host
<salgado> hmm. I'm not sure I see what you mean
<Fanch> salgado: the problem is probably different but LWP was opening (RETR) files and cancel the transfer after (just to get the server answer, not the file) it was OK for the first one but
<Fanch> there were errors soon after (timeout, cnx limit, etc)
<salgado> ah, I see.  I guess that's because we issue HTTP HEAD requests and squid does this when it's an FTP URL
<Fanch> you can't use FTP to request FTP server ? (I think you gonna tell me "help yourself")
<SteveA> mpt: actually, I resolved it all in your favour.
<salgado> Fanch, do you think the fact that we cancel the transfer right after we get an answer can trigger some sort of anti-DoS protection which will then refuse to answer future requests from our host?
<salgado> Fanch, yeah, we could do that, but we'd have to write an ftp client for that (which would be a considerable amount of work), so we decided to use leave that to squid
<Fanch> salgado: no, it is just that the server will make unused disk IO (and vsftpd has been patched here to tell the kernel to pre-read big amounts of data), you have to cancel the data transfert
<Fanch> salgado: which is the langage you are using ?
<salgado> the mirror prober is written in python, using twisted
<Fanch> (I have patched centos mirror mirror probe mirror, I probably may have a look if you want to)
<salgado> that'd be great, but we haven't released the code yet
<salgado> when it was designed we assumed that all mirrors would serve the files through HTTP, so we just issue HEAD requests
<salgado> since we don't have HEAD for ftp, we'd have to special case ftp-only mirrors
<salgado> Fanch, you don't feel like serving the files through HTTP, even if it's only available for us to probe (that is, only HEAD requests)?
<Fanch> salgado: I may write a test function, you would be interested ?
<Fanch> salgado: no, there is no http on purpose on this server
<salgado> Fanch, you mean a function that would check if a given file exists in a ftp server?
<Fanch> yep, I mostly need function arguments and needed return values
* ddaa waves in the general direction of bzrlib Transport
<ddaa> great wrapper for all your dumb-fs protocols
<SteveA> see http://www.squid-cache.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=1758
<Ubugtu> www.squid-cache.org bug 1758 in src "HEAD requests to FTP URLs are bogus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<SteveA> the issue is complicated because there is no standard for FTP servers to report a file exists, except trying to get it, or perhaps asking for its size
<salgado> Fanch, it has to be asynchronous and basically get a callback and errback as arguments
<SteveA> so, if there's a better general solution, that should go into squid
<ddaa> need quick review: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileEHPpZy.html
<spiv> There's an FTPClient class in Twisted that would be adequate, although the API isn't perfect.
<SteveA> there may be a specific solution we can offer particular mirror providers, though
<SteveA> ddaa: I'll take it
<spiv> But I'd rather let squid do the hard work.
<SteveA> ddaa: what is it for?
<ddaa> SteveA: this patch reverts revno 126, that tried to optimise a workaround for a cvs bug
<Fanch> SteveA: SIZE is a not standard FTP command but it was working on all centos mirrors doing FTP
<ddaa> the workaround was apparently not correct, since cscvs merge requests get transient failures that correspond to the problem.
<Fanch> (but you have to set type to I (binary) as a few servers return errors)
<SteveA> ddaa: I see no tests reverted, so that's probably why it didn't work
<ddaa> SteveA: it's a behaviourial fix
<SteveA> Fanch: maybe we can get squid to do this well
<SteveA> ddaa: and?
<ddaa> no test changes involved
<SteveA> the change added a couple of complicated functions that probably contain faults
<SteveA> so tests were due
<ddaa> it's just about avoiding a cvs timing bug that causes it not to detect changes in the working tree
<SteveA> r=me on reverting them
<Fanch> SteveA: it is up to you... :-)
<SteveA> there's no "it's just... so no need for tests"
<ddaa> since it's inherently a timing problem, it's not possible to test reliably
<SteveA> it's code that obviously is still causing problems
<SteveA> so it needs tests if it is to come back
<SteveA> and it is possible to test reliably
<SteveA> I could give you three different ways of doing so
<SteveA> but I approve of your removing it
<SteveA> just, make sure it gets tests if it ever comes back
<SteveA> salgado, Fanch: do we know whether squid is trying a SIZE on Fanch's server?
<SteveA> I can't see from the squid bug report whether it is meant to try SIZE, or whether that option was discarded as being more complicated than necessary
<SteveA> if the latter, then today's events show that the extra complexity is justified
<Fanch> SteveA: which is your server IP ? I can check logs to see if it starts a RETR
<salgado> I don't think it starts a RETR
<salgado> the last comment on that bug says "Probably not worth the effor to care about 'b'."
<salgado> b) or alternatively (when SIZE not supported) on RETR returning 150.
<SteveA> so, HEAD works only when SIZE is supported?
<salgado> from my understanding, yes
<SteveA> ok, so in this case, seeing as HEAD works, SIZE is supported, and we're not doing a RETR
<SteveA> Fanch can check this with the IP address.
<Fanch> salgado: no RETR from given IP
<Fanch> I may set verbose log if needed
<salgado> Fanch, so, since we're not doing a RETR we're not actually causing any disk I/O overhead on the server?
<Fanch> salgado: right
<salgado> then it's not a problem if we keep probing your mirror, assuming we'll fix that bug 54791 I mentioned earlier?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54791 in launchpad "The mirror prober should check a few files from each mirror in paralel instead of a lot of files from a single mirror" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54791
<Fanch> salgado: yes sir
<salgado> cool. sorry for the email noise... I'll try to get on that bug as soon as I can
<kiko> morning
<LarstiQ> moin kiko 
<kiko> how's it running?
<LarstiQ> I setup a trac-bzr instance yesterday, works flawlessly!
<kiko> what's trac-bzr, LarstiQ?
<LarstiQ> kiko: a bzr backend for trac
<kiko> interesting
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/products/trac-bzr
<LarstiQ> kiko: how are you?
<kiko> LarstiQ, I'm excellent
<LarstiQ> not to busy?
<kiko> always busy, but that's nothing special
<LarstiQ> aww, I'll not bother you about mantis then
<kiko> LarstiQ, I've got a few patches to land and then that's next
<LarstiQ> wee!
<LarstiQ> are there any plans for a web source viewer?
<carlos> LarstiQ: yes, there is
<SteveA> sabdfl: hi
<LarstiQ> carlos: we were just discussing a possibility of blender going to google projects for hosting, instead of upgrading our gforge instance
<LarstiQ> carlos: I mentioned lp, but there is no viewer yet, and we do need that
<LarstiQ> carlos: so, hence my interest :)
<carlos> SteveA: ^^^
<carlos> LarstiQ: I know we plan to add one, but I know nothing about timing for it
<carlos> LarstiQ: SteveA would help you more on that
<LarstiQ> carlos: thanks
<LarstiQ> SteveA: is it planned somewhere in the not too distant future?
<SteveA> LarstiQ: viewer?  for sourcecode/
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> where is your source kept?
<LarstiQ> SteveA: currently on our own gforge machine. But in the case of a move to google, it would be there. Of course, I'd like to see a move to lp instead (and corresponding move to bzr)
<ddaa> LarstiQ: you are talking about bug 49991
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49991 in launchpad-bazaar "browse supermirror branches with bzr webserve" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49991
<ddaa> spiv was just about to start working on it when the whole smart-server thing sorta popped up
<LarstiQ> tsk, can't have that now can we
<ddaa> so I think the ETA is something like "not long after spiv is off the smart-server hook"
<ddaa> not really right now, except if you can convince SteveA to divert somebody's time to do it
<ddaa> we know it's something important to have, it's just that it never managed to bubble up high enough the todo list
* LarstiQ nods
<SteveA> .
<SteveA> LarstiQ: ddaa is about right.
* LarstiQ gets sourced
* LarstiQ blinks at https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+topcontributors
<LarstiQ> there is a Paolo Bonzini, I've never heard of him
<ddaa> it does not account for bzr commits
<LarstiQ> so either I missed a large bzr contributor, or something is wrong
<ddaa> only launchpad activity
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I have no lp mail matching his name either
<ddaa> Apparently he had some spec-tracker activity
<ddaa> spec-tracker activity is weighted heavily
<elmo> he's the GNU sed maintainer
<elmo> among other things
<ddaa> bug 56656
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56656 in launchpad-bazaar "Karma for Bazaar commits" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56656
<LarstiQ> I see
<LarstiQ> could I be kept informed about spec activity?
<ddaa> not globally, there's also a bug about that somewhere
<LarstiQ> or how to find where Paolo spent his effort?
* LarstiQ looks at his account
<LarstiQ> ah, foreign branch support
<LarstiQ> ddaa: it's a bit hard to get there though, first have to see where he got his karma, can't find him in bzr blueprint page, back to his account +specs, aha
<LarstiQ> ddaa: is there a bug for that too? :)
<ddaa> dunno
<ddaa> I'm not really paying much attention to karma stuff
<ddaa> there are more important problems with bzr support in launchpad
<LarstiQ> of course
<LarstiQ> my gripe is finding what someone did for a given product (bugs/features/whatever)
<ddaa> BjornT: do you know if that's a reported bug?
<ddaa> i.e. "hard to find which specific actions gave this user karma in that product"
<LarstiQ> I don't mind about the karma so much
<SteveA> LarstiQ: salgado is mister karma
<SteveA> so, he may be able to point you to things, or at appropriate bugs etc.
<LarstiQ> salgado: hello :)
<salgado> hey LarstiQ
<ddaa> http://www.lyricsfreak.com/r/radiohead/karma+police_20113292.html
<LarstiQ> salgado: do you know of any bug/work on the difficulty of finding out what a given contributor has done for a project?
<LarstiQ> salgado: I guess one can call that finding the origin of his community karma
<salgado> LarstiQ, our data model doesn't link karma entries to bugs/specs/tickets/etc, so we can't tell the exact actions that gave karma to somebody
<salgado> we do have, though, a link to the context (product/package/distro) in which the action was performed
<LarstiQ> being able to find all bugs by a contributor, from products/+bugs would also be fine
<salgado> we plan to group a person's karma by context at /people/<person>/+karma
<salgado> I think there's a bug open for that. let me see if I can find it
<LarstiQ> it's the indirection through person/ I dislike
<salgado> ah, so something like searching for "reporter: foo" on /products/+bugs would be fine for you?
<LarstiQ> salgado: yes, and the equivalent for specs
<LarstiQ> comments are less important
<LarstiQ> though I'd also want to see that sometime
<SteveA> in a sense, we should store a person's activity in an Activity table
<SteveA> and then base their karma on certain activities from there
<SteveA> people do activities, and activities can attract karma.  we record activities and calculate karma
<salgado> LarstiQ, that'd be bug 5594
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5594 in malone "Malone should support advanced search syntax, e.g. "assignee:bradb"" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5594
<SteveA> then, for every POST, we'd record whether an activity was recorded in the database or not.   If it's not been recorded, we log that as a kind of soft OOPS of an unrecorded activity.
<LarstiQ> salgado: looks good
<salgado> SteveA, that'd be much better than what we currently have, but I don't like the fact that everybody will have to remember to register an activity whenever you write a form that process a POST
<salgado> I think we should find a way to do that automatically
<SteveA> salgado: you wouldn't necessarily do it in the UI code
<SteveA> so, if the form processing uses database code that'd doing some work, then activities are registered
<SteveA> and that's fine
<SteveA> but we'd want to catch work that's being done with no record of it in the activity table
<salgado> carlos, around?
<carlos> salgado: hello
<salgado> hi carlos. can you run two queries on staging for me, in case you still have access to it?
<carlos> as far as I know, I will have my staging access open to be able to fix it, or at least SteveA wants that
<carlos> so yes, I still have access
<carlos> tell me what do you need
<salgado> carlos, privmsg
<zachtib|dahlem> can someone here answer a quick rosetta-question?
<carlos> zachtib|dahlem: sure, go ahead, please
<zachtib|dahlem> i'm using rosetta to translate my application, and i just uploaded the initial .pot template
<zachtib|dahlem> i was just curious what the average wait time is for those to be approved
<carlos> salgado: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileDzb56r.html
<salgado> thanks carlos 
<carlos> zachtib|dahlem: well, it should not take more than 1 week (in the worse case)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68014 in rosetta "Rosetta reverts translation fixes to old faulty values" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68014
<carlos> zachtib|dahlem: and usually one day or two
<carlos> it depends on how busy jordi is
<zachtib|dahlem> ok, thanks
<carlos> he's the one that review those ones
<carlos> zachtib|dahlem: when did you upload it?
<zachtib|dahlem> this morning
<zachtib|dahlem> maybe asround 10ish local time
<zachtib|dahlem> so three hours ago
<salgado> carlos, do you have write access on staging too?
<carlos> salgado: yes
<carlos> zachtib|dahlem: ok
<zachtib|dahlem> our testers have been asking for translations for a while, and we've got several people volunteering to help with the translations, so i figured I'd let them get started on it
<carlos> I don't think it would take a lot of time
<carlos> zachtib|dahlem: if you want to speed it, just mail rosetta@launchpad.net explaining that you are one of the developers
<zachtib|dahlem> ok, i may do that if it doesn't pop up in the next day or so
<carlos> zachtib|dahlem: that will prevent jordi to do that check and will go directly to approve it
<carlos> zachtib|dahlem: you can do it right now and... I will approve it :-P
<zachtib|dahlem> hmmm ok
<zachtib|dahlem> ok, i sent an email
<ddaa> SteveA: kiko: can you rename the "browsershots" product to "shotserver", create the "browsershots" project and add shotserver to it?
<ddaa> I am in an email conversation with the product owner, and he asked me to do it, but I do not have the permission.
<kiko> ddaa, sure.
<carlos> zachtib: It's approved now
<carlos> it should be imported in 5 - 10 minutes
<zachtib> awesome, thank you
<kiko> ddaa, who should own it?
<ddaa> the owner of the former browsershots product
<ddaa> that is "launchpad-jogg"
<carlos> zachtib: thanks to you for choosing Rosetta to handle your translations!
<zachtib> thanks for offering the service
<carlos> you are welcome
<zachtib> i see the translation on the launchpad page now, but it claims there are no strings to translate, is this what you meant by 5-10 min?
<ddaa> kiko: thanks
<kiko> ddaa, enjoy
<jdahlin> $ bzr branch https://launchpad.net/products/pqm/trunk
<jdahlin> bzr: ERROR: pycurl.error: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt')
<jdahlin> is that expected ?
<ddaa> not really
<ddaa> if anything, that's a bzr bug that it does not propose you to accept the certificate even though the system does not trust it
<jdahlin> seems pqm is hosted elsewhere
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> right, there's no branch in this product
<ddaa> nag lifeless about it
<kiko> jdahlin, is that directory empty?
<jdahlin> kiko: it points to a webpage
<kiko> ddaa, jdahlin: there is no .bzr under that directory -- it 404s
<carlos> jdahlin: I think it's hosted at http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/pqm/trunk/
<jdahlin> kiko: I seem to remember that jamesh blogged about certain urls that are aliases for bzr branches
<ddaa> kiko: sure, it's a bug that bzr gives that confusing message
<ddaa> jdahlin: your usage is correct, it's just that there's no branch at this _particular_ url.
<ddaa> just look at the url in a browser
<zachtib> carlos: you still there?
<kiko> jdahlin, he did, but PQM in particular has no trunk there
<carlos> zachtib: yep
<zachtib> no strings show up for translation, should they?
<jdahlin> kiko: not sure if  that is an error in the launchpad aliasing or bzr itself
<carlos> zachtib: it's still pending to be imported, let me check why is still waiting...
<zachtib> carlos: i don't think its pending anymore, the translation shows up when it didnt' before
<zachtib> carlos: it just shows no languages to translate to, and 0 in the Todo column
<carlos> yeah, that's a minor UI bug in our side
<zachtib> oh
<kiko> jdahlin, ddaa: I updated the PQM source details.
<carlos> that appears when we accept it, but it doesn't mean it's imported
<carlos> zachtib: as you can see at https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?target=all&status=APPROVED&type=all
<carlos> it's approved, but not imported
<jdahlin> thanks
<zachtib> oh, ok
<ddaa> kiko: thanks
<zachtib> i ust wanted to make sure i didn't submit a malformed .pot temp
<carlos> zachtib: seems like the script was busy with other imports, it should be imported soon
<zachtib> ok, that's fine
<zachtib> i have class in ~15min, it'll likely be done by the time i get out, just wanted to make sure there wasn't something i had to do to it in the meantime
<carlos> zachtib: the best way to check it is to execute: 'msgfmt -c -v -o /dev/null yourfile.pot'
<carlos> if you get something else other than complains about the header, the file is broken and will be rejected
<zachtib> well, i'm on a windows box atm, public lab on campus, but ill take a look at it when i get back to the dorms
<carlos> zachtib: in fact it's already imported
<zachtib> afaik, it was autogenerated by a script, so it should be fine
<carlos> so it's working
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/products/deluge/trunk/+pots/deluge
<zachtib> excellent
<carlos> you should import any translation you already have
<zachtib> thank you very much
<carlos> you are welcome
<zachtib> and now i have to run to class, thanks again
<carlos> zachtib: bye
<salgado> carlos, can you run another query on staging for me?
<carlos> sure
<salgado> carlos, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileicbHqp.html
<kiko> salgado, is your sodium account not active yet?
<salgado> eh?
<salgado> I have a sodium account, yes, but last I checked that doesn't give me access to staging
<carlos> salgado: I got some duplicate errors
<salgado> carlos, that should not be a big deal.. can you paste them for me?
<carlos> well... the way I copied them... is a bit messy 
<carlos> I can give you the content of the table after the inserts
<salgado> carlos, I think the messy output would be better. I'll find my way through it
<carlos> ok
<kiko> salgado, I requested access for you via RT. was it not granted?
<kiko> try on devpad to psql to staging
<kiko> like you used to do on mawson
<salgado> for me? are you sure?
<kiko> salgado, yes
<kiko> I requested it.
<carlos> salgado: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filexeM4qv.html
<salgado> kiko, well, It doesn't work neither with my user nor with the 'ro' one
<salgado> thanks carlos 
<kiko> salgado, okay, I'll re-request.
<carlos> np
<salgado> carlos, I need to bother you again... can you "sudo su - launchpad" on asuka?
<carlos> yeah, that's the only way I get access to the database
<salgado> carlos, can you add a cronjob to the launchpad user for me?
<carlos> well, I'm not sure I should do that...
<carlos> that's something that should be approved by an admin or Stuart...
<carlos> if kiko or SteveA accept it, I don't mind to do it
<kiko> should be okay. what's it about?
<salgado> kiko, I need to run the mirror prober for release mirrors on staging
<kiko> sure.
<salgado> carlos, if we're lucky, stub left the cronjob commented out there
<carlos> ok
<carlos>  /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging/launchpad/cronscripts/distributionmirror-prober.py --content-type=release --force ?
<salgado> carlos, yeah, that one
<salgado> running every 2h should be fine
<carlos> #40 10-23 * * * ?
<carlos> without the '#'
<salgado> carlos, if you could change it to "30 10-23" it'd be great
<carlos> done
<salgado> thanks a lot
<carlos> np
<salgado> aaaargh
<flacoste-lunch> salgado: thanks for taking a look at the doc!
<salgado> flacoste, np. :)
<flacoste> salgado: how is it going with localized support requests?
<salgado> flacoste, it's kind of staled. :/
<salgado> I got a lot of shipit and mirror-related stuff to do lately
<salgado> and all this stuff has to be in productoin before edgy is released
<flacoste> do you want me to take a look at it after I finish tt-workflow?
<salgado> if you have some time it'd be great
<salgado> when do you expect to have finished with tt-workflow?
<flacoste> i will reply to Bjorn's second review today, so tomorrow I should move on to other things
<salgado> last I checked I got 7 conflicts from merging your tt-workflow branch. didn't check to see if they were trivial or not, though
<flacoste> salgado: ok, i'll ping you tomorrow or thursday if I can work on it
<salgado> flacoste, cool. thank you!
<flacoste> i have to write the doc for the things, so I should at least try it out!
<jordi> carlos: if we don't have a bug with the import process, I can't understand what's going on with https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/68014
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68014 in rosetta "Rosetta reverts translation fixes to old faulty values" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<jordi> I've had this too
<carlos> me neither
<carlos> I will take a close look tomorrow morning as soon as I start working
<carlos> there are already a lot of people complaining about it
<carlos> so there should be a problem in some place
<carlos> I don't understand why, but there is a problem
<jordi> ok
<salgado> kiko, can you review https://launchpad.canonical.com/DirectPersonCreation for me?
<kiko> salgado, sure.
<lucasvo> bug mails are so hard to filter in a good way
<lucasvo> the product isn't noted anywhere
<kiko> lucasvo, X-Launchpad-Bug.
<lucasvo> kiko: ? create one?
<kiko> lucasvo, no. it already exists.
<kiko> X-Launchpad-Bug: product=malone; status=Unconfirmed; importance=Undecided;
<kiko>         assignee=None;
<kiko> it is very easy to filter bug mails if you know of the existence of that header. :)
<lucasvo> ah, 
<lucasvo> cool!
<lucasvo> X- mail
<lucasvo> I forgot about that
<kiko> yeah, life-saver
<kiko> salgado, the spec should be fine. you should post it to the launchpad list for wider consideration, and the only question I have on the topic is whether allowing any user to register any user for now is worth it.
<salgado> kiko, sure. just sent
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<cablesm102> I recently filed an Ubuntu bug in Launchpad. Someone just commented that they also have experienced the bug. How does the bug get confirmed in Launchpad?
<lucasvo> cablesm102: press on the package name
<lucasvo> in the table
<lucasvo> and change the status
<cablesm102> thanks
<cablesm102> is there any rule behind when I can do this?
<lucasvo> cablesm102: if you've verified, that it is not depending on your setup
<cablesm102> Well someone else with a different D-Link card on a different system has had the same problem.
<lucasvo> and that it isn't because of improper config or 3rd party deb packages whatever
<lucasvo> cablesm102: then mark it 
<cablesm102> It was a fresh LiveCD install of Edgy
<cablesm102> thanks
<cablesm102> I'm really not sure though what package its in. Will it get a lower priority if I say I don't know? There are two I'm thinking might be the culprits.
<mruiz> Hello. My name is Miguel Ruiz, ubuntu-cl team admin. How I can send a mass email to our team members (using LP)?
<lucasvo> mruiz: this it not yet possible but will be implemented soon
<mruiz> great
<mruiz> I needed this feature many times
<mruiz> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68081 in rosetta "Edgy kftpgrabber translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68081
#launchpad 2006-10-25
<tmh__> can I install launchpad tools such as blueprint on my own private server? where is the source code?
<Fujitsu> tmh__: No, it's not currently open source.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
<Nafallo> mpt: morning :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68111 in malone "Message warning of lack of bug watch is too wordy" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68111
<mpt> spiv, have you noticed WARNINGs during make schema?
<stub> There are two I think at the moment which remind us that we have only partially completed some schema modification.
<stub> (but I can't recall just what, so it isn't doing a brilliant job...0
<stub> )
<mpt> right
<carlos> morning!
<jamesh> stub: did you end up running product-release-finder in production?
<stub> jamesh: Yes. lifeless even gave me a blow job.
<jamesh> great.  Do you have a log of the run somewhere?
<jamesh> or would it be on the launchpad-errors list?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68126 in launchpad "Mirror prober go boom on staging" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68126
<carlos> do we have a launchpad-dependencies package for Edgy?
<jamesh> carlos: if we do, then it is in a third party repo I don't know about
<carlos> I know we were supposed to have it
<carlos> but I saw nothing about it in our mailing list
<jamesh> carlos: http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/lp-depends/ <- looks promising, but doesn't seem to have been updated since all the Python packages dropped the "2.4" suffixes
<carlos> I see, ok. Thanks
<stub> jamesh: devpad.canonical.com:~stub/product-release-finder.log
<jamesh> stub: cheers
<stub> (yes I restarted it - it was running for a bit before I remembered I should be running it under screen)
<SteveA> morning
<jml> good evening
<SteveA> mpt: got anything for me to merge to brilliant?
<mpt> SteveA, pushing the front page right now, I'll let you know when it's done
<mpt> plus pagetest fixes
<mpt> Other pagetest fixes are in PQM right now to land on mainline
<mpt> so you'll need to merge from mainline to get all the fixes
<SteveA> ok.  if they're just test fixes, then I can still merge and push out changes to brilliant
<mpt> right
<SteveA> then merge in devel later today and merge the ui branch to pqm
<mpt> SteveA, 2006-08-ui has finished pushing
<mpt> SteveA, it looks like my front page work has caused more test failures though
<carlos> stub: hi, could you give me a patch number and db review for https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/carlos/launchpad/bug-2322/full-diff ?
<carlos>  stub: jamesh did already the code review 
<carlos>  so I just need the db number to merge it
<stub> carlos: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filerToPwd.html
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks!
<stub> carlos: PostgreSQL will optimize sequential JOIN's normally, but there are so many that it thinks you are doing it deliberately to optimize the join order. Rewriting it like that lets it do its thing.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I just copied what main db schema has and removed the field from it
<jamesh> stub: carlos's version uses left joins.  Doesn't your version do inner joins?
<stub> carlos: Urgh... scratch that. I rewrite the LEFT OUTER joings to INNERs
<stub> yer
<stub> (I always say LEFT OUTER instead of LEFT so I don't get confused)
<stub> carlos: Use your original, same patch number
<jamesh> well, there isn't such thing as a left inner join
<stub> jamesh: There is at the end of a sprint ay
<jamesh> so I usually just say join, left join, right join and outer join
<stub> day
<carlos> jamesh: good catch!
<mpt> SteveA, test fixes have landed on mainline
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> jamesh: I'd think "join" would mean "cross product"
<SteveA> but then, that's not useful mostly
<jamesh> SteveA: in terms of SQL, it is "foo join bar on condition"
<jamesh> SteveA: it is a cross product
<jamesh> an outer join is also a cross product, but also returns the rows where the condition evaluates to NULL (effectively)
<SteveA> for those reading along at home, here's a nice summary: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Join_%28SQL%29
<SteveA> mpt: I merged from rf/devel and resolved a conflict in the Makefile
<jamesh> yeah.  My description of outer joins is wrong
<SteveA> it's wikipedia.  you can make your description right be editing that page.
<SteveA> mpt: sftp://devpad.canonical.com/code/stevea/launchpad/ui
<lifeless> malcc ping
<malcc> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> malcc: trying it this way
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> so, PPA - we've been talking about a thing called SourcePackageBranch
<lifeless> which will be used to ty bzr branches and soyuz otgether
<lifeless> s/ty/tie
<malcc> Ok
<jamesh> spiv: I assigned brad's branch to you for review since he said you'd handled it before.  You might want to ask him for an incremental diff since it sounds like you've reviewed part of it before.
<spiv> jamesh: I always note revision numbers in reviews subject lines, so it shouldn't be too hard to calculate the diff myself...
<jamesh> spiv: brad gave the last reviewed revision in the description
<spiv> Even better.
<lifeless> sorry, link glitch
<lifeless> malcc: so, when PPA comes in, what information will I need to know to be able to use a buildd to do a bzr checkout and then run dpkg-buildpackage -S in there, and from outside the xen instance gpg sign it
<lifeless> and finally submit the result to the upload queue
<lifeless> malcc: and is there already a spec on this ? :)
<malcc> lifeless: I don't think there's a spec on this, but I'm still trying to catch up with what "this" is :)
<malcc> lifeless: You're talking about building for PPAs in a NoMoreSourcePackages kinda way?
<lifeless> malcc: yes, and for real distros too
<lifeless> I'm knida getting low food wise now, so will try to catch up more seriously on this next week
<malcc> lifeless: Since we need a source package for publication anyway, I assumed we'd create a procedure to make a source package from the branch
<malcc> lifeless: And then let everything else proceed as it does today
<lifeless> but for now, has the soyuz side of NMSP been well specced ?
<lifeless> malcc: making a SP from the branch involves the checkout and dpkg-buildpackage -S
<malcc> lifeless: No, NMSP is barely on our radar as of yet
<lifeless> malcc: that runs user code
<lifeless> malcc: so it needs to run under xen
<malcc> lifeless: Ah, right, now I follow
<malcc> lifeless: So the step you're talking about is precisely that sourcepackage building step
<lifeless> thats the step that I know of, but not about, the machinery in soyuz to make happen
<malcc> Well we'll need to set up Xen-based buildds to do the PPA building, so I'd hope there's not much extra machinery needed to use them for dpkg-buildpackage -S
<malcc> But as of yet we have no machinery
<lifeless> can I feed requirements in ?
<malcc> Yes
<lifeless> I need to run:
<lifeless> 'bzr checkout' from either inside or outside of xen. This will require http access to the supermirror (which is accessible on an internal http side)
<lifeless> 'dpkg-buildpackage -S' from inside xen.
<lifeless> 'dpkg-signpackage' (IIR the command right) from outside xen with a local gpg key.
<lifeless> in that order
<malcc> lifeless: Makes sense
<lifeless> and then I will have the result to hand over to your upload queue as files on disk.
<lifeless> well, see you tomorrow.
<SteveA> jamesh, spiv: can we talk about launchpad-dependencies for a few minutes?
<jamesh> sure.
<SteveA> I asked stuart to take this on, but he's currently very busy with sprints and such
<SteveA> so, here's what I suggest: we use bugs to track what we want in the package
<SteveA> etienne is doing the actual packaging, and is just waiting for our requirements
<SteveA> so to sort it out, how about filing a bug listing the dependencies we know about for dapper, and one for edgy
<jamesh> lifeless asked for bug reports to be filed at https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-development-infrastructure
<SteveA> I'm not sure if we need a separate package for developers and one for deployment on servers
<SteveA> probably do
<SteveA> that place is fine to file bugs
<SteveA> so, if you'd like to get things moving, file a bug describing what we need, and ensure that stu is subscribed to it and etienne is assigned to it
<SteveA> then mention it to etienne by email/irc
<SteveA> what do you think?
<jamesh> sounds good
<jamesh> I've noticed that a few of the changes in edgy cause problems for running launchpad
<jamesh> for instance, we try to run a "twistd2.4" script, and there now appears to only be a "twistd" script.
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> I think we should all be using these packages.  It's also helpful when new people join the team.
<jamesh> perhaps in the case of twisted we should be invoking the versions inside our tree
<jamesh> sourcecode/twisted/bin/twistd and trial
<SteveA> that's a good point
<SteveA> it's probably just a coincidence that using the OS versions works
<jml> which version of twisted is in your tree?
<SteveA> jordi: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68161 in launchpad "Launchpad should use in-tree versions of twistd and trial" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68161
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later!
<lucasvo> jamesh: wasn't every 2.4 package renamed?
<jamesh> lucasvo: yeah.  Above I was talking about executable names though.
<lucasvo> ah, ok
<jamesh> lucasvo: in dapper, a /usr/bin/twistd2.4 script was installed, and in edgy there isn't.
<malcc> SteveA: Ping
<jordi> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> malcc: hi
<spiv> jamesh: yeah, it would be better to use the twistd in our tree.  It'll be at sourcecode/twisted/bin/twistd.
<spiv> jml: some random version of trunk that has a sufficiently new version of twisted.vfs, it doesn't correspond exactly to a particular release.
<spiv> jml: Ah, it's a snapshot of SVN r17186 in fact.
<spiv> Hmm, I wonder if the version in edgy is new enough?
<spiv> Although, I have a suspicion the supermirror sftp server is likely to keep needing the bleeding edge as it develops.
<salgado> hey spiv.  how about that bug 54791?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54791 in launchpad "The mirror prober should check a few files from each mirror in paralel instead of a lot of files from a single mirror" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68175 in launchpad-bazaar "vcs import should report cvs config and svn externals information" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68175
<carlos> danilo[out] : ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68189 in launchpad "execute_zcml_for_scripts should support different setup when run under tests" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68189
<salgado> spiv, no love from you, eh?
<danilos> carlos: pong
<carlos> danilos: hi, do you got your VISA ?
<danilos> carlos: yeah, I did, but Americans are real silly: I got it for 3 years, and my passport is valid until 2008 :)
<carlos> X-)
<carlos> well, they gave you 3 years, but it's your fault you can only use it for next 2 years... :-P
<carlos> danilos: I wanted to ask you about the status of your Firefox branch
<danilos> hah, yeah, sure :) the common visa issuance requirement is to have passport that is valid at least 6 months after the end of your visa
<danilos> or trip, or something like that
<danilos> carlos: well, I think I uploaded it
<danilos> unless I messed something up, let me recheck
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68200 in launchpad-support-tracker "dateanswered really tracks confirmation date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68200
<spiv> jamesh: it turns out the diff for bradb's malone-release-management on pending-reviews is the one I need to review, because the last reviewed revision has been merged to rf.
<spiv> jamesh: (and in fact so have some later ones that got merged as [trivial] )
<carlos> danilos: well, from what I see at https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/danilo/launchpad/firefox-import/full-diff (it was generated one hour ago) nothing changed since yesterday
<danilos> carlos: (bzr push is taking quite some time; apparently it hasn't been pushed through last time)
<danilos> btw carlos, did you manage to track the "reverting to old translations" bug people have started to report?
<BjornT> spiv: fwiw, the revision of malone-release-management was indeed merged to rf, but then later it was pulled out. so you shouldn't have to review everything again, although it's hard to produce a good diff of the changes made, so maybe it's easier to do a complete re-review.
<spiv> danilos: have you tried bzr+ssh://?  It should be ~20% faster.
<spiv> BjornT: Oh, I see.  That wasn't clear from the notes in the review queue.
<danilos> spiv: as a matter of fact, no, let me try that
<spiv> I'll look closer at the commit logs.
<carlos> danilos: no clue
<carlos> danilos: I asked for concrete messages that were reverted to investigate at db level, but I'm not sure whether would be too helpful... we should log translation changes to be able to debug this kind of actions
<flacoste> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> spiv: rev 3682 is a bit special; it reapplies the changes reverted in the previews 'merge rf'.
<jamesh> spiv: given the reversion, it'll probably be a bit difficult to get an incremental diff that filters out the RF merges
<BjornT> hi flacoste 
<flacoste> hi BjornT
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah.
<danilos> carlos: logging translations would significantly slow everything down, and we already have performance issues, imho :(
<flacoste> BjornT: regarding using comment index in the confirmation URL, where is this used in Malone?
<flacoste> i'm looking for an implementation example
<BjornT> flacoste: it's used to display the individual comments. it's mostly browser code, i think.
<carlos> danilos: well, I was thinking in some extra metadata information more than using an specific table to log the events
<flacoste> BjornT: ok, and I'm going to go forward with your suggsetion of tightening the security with permissions
<flacoste> BjornT: I'll need a new permission for the reject one though, I was about to call it launchpad.Moderate, what do you think of this name? that way, it's not too specific
<kiko> aieee
<kiko> salgado, is marilize happy? I saw no email
<flacoste> BjornT: other thing, since i'll be using an index in the URL, should I rename the parameter to answer_idx?
<salgado> kiko, yes, she said everything looks okay
<jamesh> spiv: I guess a diff from 3682 to head would be fairly easy to produce (using the double merge algorithm I mentioned on the list)
<kiko> salgado, you are the man
<jamesh> spiv: then see if 3675..3681 is easy to review on its own
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68203 in malone "Bug description with only whitespaces should return a nice error message instead of crashing" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68203
<spiv> jamesh: yeah, that's basically what I'm going to try
<BjornT> flacoste: launchpad.Moderate would work for me. it'd be good to send mail to SteveA, though, to see what he thinks.
<BjornT> flacoste: i think answer_id looks better than answer_idx. the index will still be an id, unique within the ticket.
<flacoste> BjornT: fine with both
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68206 in launchpad "custom mail headers for specifications " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68206
<doko_> carlos: ping
<carlos> doko_: pong
<doko_> please have a look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ooconv/
<doko_> currently po files like test_de_merge.po are created
<doko_> can rosetta handle files like  test_de_msgid_comment.po as well?
<doko_> and if yes, what happens with the old strings if I upload these?
<doko_> carlos: ^^^
<carlos> doko_: I guess the change is the '_: ...' part, isn't it?
<doko_> yes, problem is, that with the current approach, some strings are marked as fuzzy (and maybe not imported in rosetta?)
<doko_> at least we do loose the string "Initialienzeichen" with out current approach.
<carlos> doko_: no, we don't yet support that in Rosetta
<carlos> we will show the msgid as it's atm
<carlos> that's with '_: ...' part
<carlos> which sucks
<carlos> yes, we plan to support that
<carlos> no, I don't think you should use it for OO.org
<carlos> is better to move to use native GSI support
<carlos> doko_: danilos told me that we should have it ready to review next week
<doko_> ok, then the only thing I can do with the ku translation is to ignore rosetta at the moment and use erdals GSI file directly.
<doko_> carlos: nice
<carlos> doko_: yes, I think that's the best and fast option right now
<salgado> kiko, do you think it'd be fine to create the missing mirrors with an SQL/python script?
<BaKKaR> hi
<BaKKaR> can someone tell me pls what's gnome-orca?
<BaKKaR> as far as i know it's acc application
<BaKKaR> but is it the same Gnopernicus?
<fabbione> stupid question...
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-toolchain/+branch/ubuntu-toolchain/glibc-2.5-package <-
<fabbione> how often are these pages regenerated?
<fabbione> i committed 36 like one hour ago
* carlos -> gym
<carlos> see you!
<salgado> carlos, already left?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68261 in rosetta "OOPS exporting an empty POTemplate." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68261
<kiko> matsubara, I'm confused by your patch
<kiko> oh, I see
<kiko> it crashes in unpatched trees
<kiko> but not in a patched tree
<kiko> matsubara, can you add something to check that the desired effect was obtained?
<matsubara> kiko: thinking about it, it doesn't make much sense let the user export an empty POTemplate.
<kiko> (i.e. that the export worked)
<kiko> matsubara, do you think we should try to stop him? :)
<matsubara> kiko: well, I don't know. Maybe avoid uploading empty potemplates in the first place. 
<matsubara> kiko: but I don't know if there's a real use for POTemplates that have messageCount == 0
<kiko> matsubara, until they are imported they do
<matsubara> kiko: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileeuTuLx.html
<kiko> matsubara, good job :)
<kiko> matsubara, hold on to that patch let's see what carlos says
<carlos> kiko, matsubara: I'm moving from __getitem__ like methods to explicit ones as I'm touching code
<carlos> so I'm fine removing __len__
<kiko> carlos, what about exports of empty files
<carlos> well, export empty files makes no sense
<kiko> should we allow them?
<carlos> and it's an UI bug that we show them
<kiko> mmm
<kiko> carlos, what should we do then?
<carlos> well, current patch fixes the issue, right?
<kiko> carlos, it does, but I want to know what you want us to do
<carlos> well, the faster solution would be to go with that patch
<carlos> the final solution, would be to remove from the navigation links any potemplate with zero messages
<carlos> the url should be valid, but we shouldn't link to them from sourcepackages or productseries
<kiko> carlos, but then export will still be a valid action item.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68277 in malone ""newer first" doesn't sort bugs correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68277
<carlos> kiko: we could disable that action then
<kiko> carlos, yeah
<kiko> carlos, so for now allow people to generate empty exports?
<kiko> and file a bug for the fact that we do?
<carlos> yes, please
<kiko> cool.
* carlos -> bed
<kiko> matsubara, I'll take care of that as well
<carlos> good night guys
<carlos> kiko, matsubara: Thanks for handling that
<matsubara> thanks kiko
#launchpad 2006-10-26
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68292 in launchpad "+newaccount workflow might oops while redirecting to the newly created user page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68292
<BaKKaR> a question please.
<BaKKaR> why the translators don't get crdited like developers ?
<BaKKaR> i mean don't you - anyone - think it's not fair ?
<kiko> BaKKaR, what do you mean?
<BaKKaR> kiko, i mean look at the programs ( about ) or (credits) you would see the developers and few translaters. Although much more translaters were involved in that project.
<kiko> BaKKaR, that's a problem with that specific application; IIRC firefox for instance includes full translator info
<Burgwork> anybody alive?
<Nafallo> .:-)
<Burgwork> no, an LP dev
<Nafallo> that was the smiley was there for :-)
<lifeless> morning
<Burgwork> lifeless: morning
<Burgwork> how goes bzr?
<ajmitch> hey lifeless 
<lifeless> Burgwork: sweet mate
<lifeless> Burgwork: 0.12 is kickarse, and 0.13 will rock some socks
<ajmitch> great to hear that
<Burgwork> speed-wise?
<lifeless> jamesh: can one do declarittive security at the content object level ?
<lifeless> jamesh: if so,w heres the doc I should read to do that
<lifeless> jamesh: I'd like to reacquaint myself with the current lp testing and best practicec, if you have some time today
<jamesh> lifeless: there is some info in lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/security.txt, but it seems to be a bit out of date
<jamesh> lifeless: but the basic system is to declare the permissions needed to read or write certain attributes on a class in the ZCML (either by attribute name or via a schema)
<jamesh> lifeless: then when you try to access an attribute on a security wrapped object, it checks what permission is required and looks up a security adapter by (context, permission_name)
<jamesh> lifeless: the security policy is in lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/authorization.py
<jamesh> the security adapters it looks up are in lib/canonical/launchpad/security.py
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> helloooo mpt 
<Nafallo> morning mpt :-)
<ajmitch> morning?
<jamesh> still morning here
<Nafallo> ajmitch: just became morning :-)
<Nafallo> 5:09 when I typed that ;-)
* Nafallo should probably stop chatting with nice girls all nights.
<spiv> jamesh: https://launchpad.net/products/tickcount/trunk has no bzr branch?
<jamesh> spiv: does now
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68320 in launchpad "Python trunk reporting SVN repository as a file:// URL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68320
<mpt> jamesh or spiv, pagetests/standalone/xx-home-page-features.txt and pagetests/standalone/xx-root-page.txt are doing the same job. Can I get an rs= for merging them?
<jamesh> mpt: sure.
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> jamesh, for the pagetest restructuring, can the directories have more than one level?
<jamesh> mpt: not at present.
<mpt> I'm thinking of bugtracking/tags/, bugtracking/searches/, bugtracking/watches/, etc
<jamesh> mpt: it would be possible to implement, but hasn't been done so far
<mpt> ok, I'll report a bug about it
<jamesh> you could do bugtracking-tags/ bugtracking-searches/ bugtracking-watches/ though
<mpt> true
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68323 in launchpad "Should be possible to have pagetest directories two levels deep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68323
<carlos> morning!
<jamesh> carlos: pygettextpo fix is in rocketfuel
<carlos> jamesh: yeah, I saw that email. Thank you very much!!
<carlos> also the building changes you did would make for me quite easy to release it as Mark told us sometime ago already...
<carlos> SteveA: ping
<jamesh> carlos: so, things left to get launchpad working nicely on edgy include: use the local twistd/trial executables rather than /usr/bin/twistd2.4 (which doesn't exist anymore), a few test fixes for pygpgme and get the launchpad-dependencies package ported over
<carlos> I did some symbolic links to twistd in my computer to workaround that :-P
<carlos> also, I get a bunch of test errors related with bazaar integration
<spiv> carlos: file bugs next time, slacker :P
<jamesh> that's cheating
<carlos> spiv: I sent an email long time ago to launchpad@
<carlos> when I moved to Edgy
<carlos> I know it's not the same
<carlos> but I reported it!
<spiv> Heh.  I don't remember that email :)
<carlos> you see... you don't pay attention to what I say!
<jamesh> I don't remember an email about the twistd/twistd2.4 issue
<spiv> It's true!
* carlos feels ignored :'(
<carlos> :-P
<spiv> Sorry, did you just say something?  I wasn't paying attention.
<jamesh> spiv: maybe he was speaking in mexican
<carlos> jamesh: Message-Id: <1156504629.5152.3.camel@aragorn>
<carlos> spiv: grrr 
<carlos> :-P
<spiv> jamesh: haha
<carlos> 25th August, Subject: Launchpad changes to run on Edgy
<jamesh> carlos: so you did.  Rather than adding symlinks or changing things to call /usr/bin/twistd instead, the correct fix is probably to call the local twistd script, btw
<carlos> yeah, I saw that email
<jamesh> carlos: at the moment we are relying on the fact that the system installed twistd executable is compatible with the in-tree twisted
<carlos> do we still need local twistd once migrated to Edgy?
<jamesh> which we shouldn't need to do
<spiv> carlos: I haven't checked, it's quite possible edgy's Twisted is new enough.
<spiv> carlos: but I expect we'll probably need the bleeding edge of Twisted again soon, so it's simplest to leave it there.
<jamesh> spiv: I'm sure you'll find something that'll need a newer version at some point though ...
<carlos> ok
<jamesh> overall, edgy seems to run pretty well
<spiv> jamesh: yeah, e.g. there's WSGI fixes happening in SVN at the moment, and the SFTP server keeps bumping into little issues with the twisted.vfs package...
<jamesh> it had new enough bluetooth stuff to port the maemo obex VFS method over, which is nice ...
<carlos> jamesh: does soyuz-upload.txt work for you?
<jamesh> carlos: I haven't tried it today, but I haven't seen any errors related to it recently
<carlos> It fails for me in Edgy because it gets an extra 'Section: net' line in one of the outputs
<carlos> and last time I checked... Rosetta was not adding such tags to .deb archives so it shouldn't be my fault ;-)
<jamesh> just testing it now
<jamesh> yep.  It fails there for me too
<jamesh> report a bug and send an email to the list
<carlos> Ok, then I will get the full list of tests that fail for me and mail the list (yesterday I got 165 test failures, some were my fault, but I don't think more than 20)
<SteveA> carlos: morning
<carlos> SteveA: good morning
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> anything for me to update on brilliant?
<mpt> SteveA, no, but I'll merge pagetest fixes in an hour or two, and shiny icons
<SteveA> ok, cool
<indu> kiko:  r u there kiko
<SteveA> indu: try in about 3 hrs
<indu> SteveA: ok thankyou
* carlos workraves 
<carlos> BjornT: any chance to get fixed our infrastructure to be able to test textareas without extra '\n' chars? (bug #47511)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47511 in launchpad "pagetests add ghost new lines to textareas" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47511
<carlos> is a bit annoying to add the extra '\n' char to the output of the tests...
<BjornT> carlos: not before 1.0, i'm quite busy with malone now since brad left.
<carlos> Ok
<carlos> I understand what you mean, don't worry
<BjornT> carlos: i tried pulling in the upstream fix once, but it caused quite a lot of test failures, and i didn't have time to take a closer look at it.
<carlos> s/mean/feel/ 
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> I know, just asking for an update after I had to change a new test to pass
<carlos> now, every translation field in Rosetta is a textarea so this hit us a lot
<carlos> danilos: ping
<mpt> SteveA, in about 20 minutes the icons will have finished pushing to 2006-10-ui-one-zero
<mpt> Meanwhile I have conflicts in 2006-08-ui that I'll look at after dinner
<carlos> danilos: no, I don't see them
<danilos> carlos: now?
<carlos> yes
<SteveA> mpt: thanks
<mpt> carlos, "every translation field in Rosetta is a textarea"? Why is that?
<carlos> because the assumption that a single line msgid should have a single line translation is wrong
<carlos> mpt: a good example of that is the problem with translation credits in GNOME
<SteveA> maybe start with a single line for a single line, and have a JS expander for it to make it into a text area?
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<carlos> SteveA: what's wrong to have textareas for all messages?
<mpt> carlos, translation credits shouldn't be entered manually anyway
<mpt> Do you have any other examples? :-)
<carlos> mpt: I agree, but today, we are not in a position to solve that and prevent people to fix those messages now is giving us bad press
<carlos> mpt: well, I don't know all details for all applications but the thing is, gettext allows that, why shouldn't we allow it?
<mpt> because it will take up more space
<jordi> can't you just special-case that string?
<carlos> jordi: will we do that for any other exceptions we find?
<carlos> mpt: do you really think that's a good 'excuse' ?  I think that's not so user friendly...
<mpt> carlos, you think what's not so user friendly?
<mpt> I think Rosetta requires too much scrolling
<carlos> well, not being able to add more than one line when needed is not being user friendly IMHO
<carlos> I think is better move to 5 messages per page than leave 10 and limit what the user can do
<carlos> at least, I prefer that
<mpt> My hypothesis is that that never happens, except in the case of translator credits
<spiv> Launchpad meeting in 14 minutes.
<spiv> Take a break now if you need one.
<carlos> well, let me show you another problem (which also has workarounds, sure, but I still think is much more simple using textareas) looking for the bug report...
<jamesh> spiv: are you being Steve this week?
<jordi> carlos: well you know the situation a lot better than me, but I can't think of other real life examples I have encountered while translating
<jordi> ie, it'd be special-casing translator_credits, translator-credits, the kde way and little more
<jordi> and if the app uses a non-"standard" string, they either lose or we file bugs
<carlos> jordi, mpt: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/38984
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38984 in rosetta "Boxes for translated strings is "hiding" content, wich makes wrongly translated strings." [Medium,In progress]  
<carlos> that's caused by our lack of copy buttons, I know. I already have that implemented and this situation should not happen anymore, but...
<carlos> What should we do when I get a .po file imported with more than one line?
<spiv> jamesh: I am.
<carlos> that will not be fixable in Rosetta at all
<spiv> jamesh: Not that Steve has been Steve for quite a while now ;)
<carlos> in fact, people will not see that in the UI
<carlos> you could say: an easy workaround, if that's a multiline translation, show a textarea
<carlos> ok, I do that, but when someone changes that to a single line translation, do we mute to a single line entry?
<carlos> isn't that even more confusing?
<carlos> what happens if that's not a wrong translation? how would they revert?
<carlos> I'm not saying that I love having textareas for all entries, I'm just saying that I think is the less hurting solution IMHO
<mpt> carlos, the only example given in that bug is of translator credits!
<carlos> mpt: please, read again the main comment
<mpt> I have
<carlos> that's not translation credits at all
<danilos> mpt, carlos: if we're looking for more examples, looking through help messages in things like GNU findutils, coreutils will probably reveal many more results
<danilos> (i.e. where there are fixed-width alignment issues)
<carlos> danilos: so you are aware of msgid that are single line and require multi line translations?
<danilos> carlos: not concretely, but I can look for some after the meeting
<carlos> danilos: yes, please
<danilos> it all depends on the language as well
<spiv> MEETING TIME
<spiv> Who's here?
<flacoste> me
<matsubara> me
<jamesh> me
<cprov> me
<BjornT> me
<salgado> me
<malcc> me
<carlos> me
<jordi> me
<mpt> me
<danilos> me
<salgado> SteveA may be a few minutes late and sends his apologies
<spiv> salgado: thanks
<spiv> kiko-zzz: ?
<spiv> _thumper_ and stub have registered their apologies.
<kiko-zzz> me
* salgado hears a door crashing
<salgado> that's kiko
<spiv> Agenda
<spiv> ======
<spiv>   * Roll call
<spiv>   * Agenda
<spiv>   * Next meeting
<spiv>   * Activity reports
<spiv>   * Actions from last meeting
<spiv>   * Oops report (Matsubara)
<spiv>   * Bug report report (mpt)
<spiv>   * Production and staging (Stuart)
<spiv>   * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<spiv>   * Sysadmin requests
<spiv>   ----
<spiv>   * devpad apt repository (spiv)
<spiv>   * Use bzr+ssh:// (bzr smart server) on devpad (spiv)
<spiv>   * Keeping cleanups/whitespace changes separate from other other work (jamesh)
<spiv>   * (other items)
<spiv>   ----
<spiv>   * Keep, Bag, Change
<spiv>   * Three sentences
<spiv> If you have anything else to add, send me a /msg
<spiv>   * Next meeting
<spiv> Same time next week?
<kiko> sure, why not.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:spiv] : Developer meeting: Thu 2 Nov, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<spiv>   * Activity reports
<kiko> not up to date
<salgado> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<carlos> up to date
<cprov> up to date
<matsubara> not up to date
<spiv> Who's $adjective_good and who's $adjective_bad?
<flacoste> up to date
<mpt> up to date
<malcc> up to date
<spiv> I'm not up to date :(
<danilos> still behind
<jamesh> behind
<danilos> (need $adjective_worst for me, I guess)
<jordi> not up to date, I need to do a pile :|
<spiv> jordi: start sending current ones from today, even if you haven't caught up old ones yet
<jordi> spiv: as I send weekly, it's quite easy to catch up entirely
<spiv> jordi: ok.  So long as catching up doesn't block sending current ones.
<jordi> yeah
<spiv>   * Actions from last meeting
<spiv> * spiv to make testcase for malcc's issue (eq, ne, and hash for database objects), and write up the results
<spiv> I can report some progress...
<spiv> I have a test case and a simple fix for the __eq__ problem in hand.  I'll mail the list with details shortly.
<SteveA> hi
<spiv> ACTION: spiv to finish the damn __eq__ for database objects action item
<spiv>   * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 68292, 68203, 61915, 61910
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68292 in launchpad "+newaccount workflow might oops while redirecting to the newly created user page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68292
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68203 in malone "Bug description with only whitespaces should return a nice error message instead of crashing" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68203
<Ubugtu> Bug 61915 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/61915 is private
<matsubara> Bug 68292 is a strange one. Somehow the logged in user (returned by Launchbag) was None and after the account creation workflow, the view tries to redirect to that user's home page and crashes. Salgado, could you look at that one?
<matsubara> BjornT, can you take bug 68203?
<matsubara> Bugs 61915 and 61910 are related. I proposed a fix (for 61915) here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-September/011616.html. Jamesh, could you handle that one?
<Ubugtu> Bug 61910 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/61910 is private
<BjornT> matsubara: sure
<matsubara> thanks BjornT 
<salgado> matsubara, yeah, I'll take that one. (a fix for that may already be available to my direct-person-creation branch. I need to check that)
<matsubara> great, thanks salgado 
<jamesh> matsubara: okay.  (was just reading the bug content)
<matsubara> jamesh: all right. thanks
<matsubara> spiv: I'm done here. thank you.
<spiv> Ta.
<spiv>   * Bug report report (mpt)
<mpt> There are 15 known Critical bugs in Launchpad without released fixes. The oldest ten are:
<mpt>  * Bug #929 (Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns), Critical, In Progress, jamesh
<mpt> jamesh, are you still waiting for review?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/929
<jamesh> mpt: yes.
<mpt>  * Bug #2322 (Truncated plural forms), Critical, Fix Committed, carlos
<mpt> carlos, since that's Critical, have you requested a cherrypick?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2322 in rosetta "Truncated plural forms" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2322
<mpt> jamesh, how long have you been waiting?
<carlos> mpt: no, thanks for remind me
<BjornT> mpt, jamesh: i plan to review the fix for bug 929 today
<mpt> ok, thanks BjornT 
<jamesh> mpt: 2 days -- not long
<mpt> all right
<mpt>  * Bug #2497 (/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<mpt> kiko, what's new?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<mpt>  * Bug #4594 (Shouldn't be able to add duplicate bug watches), Critical, In Progress, BjornT
<mpt> BjornT, last week I think you said you were waiting for review. Are you still waiting?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4594 in malone "Shouldn't be able to add duplicate bug watches" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4594
<kiko> mpt, the former is blocked on stub
<kiko> because he didn't implement the merging code for POFileTranslator
<kiko> and even if I did, it would still need to be reviewed by him
<mpt> kiko, should you reassign it temporarily to him, then?
<kiko> yeah.
<mpt> ok
<mpt>  * Bug #44214 (We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path), Critical, In Progress, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #44808 (Some translation templates in dapper don't contain any items), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<mpt> carlos, are you happy with your progress, or should danilos get one of those?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44808 in rosetta "Some translation templates in dapper don't contain any items" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44808
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<carlos> bug #44214 is in the review queue since yesterday, when I found the solution for the failing tests (broken sample data)
<mpt> BjornT?
<BjornT> mpt: it's been reviewed, i just need to address the review comments and land it.
<danilos> mpt: with the work I am doing, I can surely help with 46982, but it might be helpful to have carlos get to know the new code as well
<mpt> BjornT, cool, thanks
<mpt>  * Bug #48860 ("Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe), Critical, Fix Committed, bradb
<mpt> BjornT, has the fix for that been rolled out?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<carlos> bug #46982 is blocked on Firefox implementation being reviewed and merged (danilo is pushing that branch right now to be reviewed)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<BjornT> mpt: i have to check, just a second...
<mpt> carlos, ok, reassign it if you think that's appropriate
<carlos> ok
<mpt>  * Bug #48948 (dapper indices files still being regenerated but shouldn't be), Critical, Confirmed, malcc
<mpt> malcc, will you get to that this week?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48948 in soyuz "dapper indices files still being regenerated but shouldn't be" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48948
<malcc> mpt: Progress on 48948 today, Colin took a look at the dsync source for me and thinks it may already do what we want, so I need to try out some command-line options.
<malcc> mpt: Should get a fix real soon now
<mpt> good good good
<mpt> thank you everyone
<mpt> that's all spiv
<spiv> Thanks mpt.
<spiv>   * Production and staging (Stuart)
<spiv> stub isn't here.
<spiv> Any comments? :)
<spiv> Ok,
<spiv>   * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<BjornT> mpt: yes, the fix for 48860 has been rolled out.
<salgado> Question Tracker 1.0
<salgado> ---------------------------------
<salgado> - SupportTrackerWorklow: 2nd round of review, should land shortly.
<salgado> - SupportTrackerViews: landed. Missing the 'Needs Attention' report.
<salgado> - SupportTrackerHelp: 75% completed. Missing Highlights, help on native language support and polish.
<salgado> - LocalizedSupportRequests: started, good progress.
<salgado> Random Things 1.0
<salgado> -------------------------------
<salgado> - DirectPersonRegistration: in review.
<cprov> = Soyuz-1.0 Report =
<cprov>  * PPA: poppy (cprov) & nascentupload (malcc) parts started, derived from Archi\veRework
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: pending review (malcc)
<cprov>  * NoMoreAptFtparchive: pending review (cprov)
<cprov>  * Code quality: nascentupload first refactoring (kiko, under development) and \DiskPoll refatoring (malcc, pending review)
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<cprov>  * General Fixing: nothing new.
<BjornT> upstream-forwarding-workflow: code has been reviewed, kiko to take a look at the ui.
<BjornT> series-and-distrorelease-mgmt: taken over by BjornT. first branch still in review queue, another branch added to the queue, and yet another branch coming up soon, which should take care of the remaining issues.
<BjornT> guided-filebug-form: pending code review. BjornT will make sure the implementation branch gets landed.
<BjornT> removing-duplicate-comments: No news, still implemented. 
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0 weekly report:
<danilos> - opening edgy for translation: DONE
<danilos> - firefox import/export: done, to put up for review (connection issues this week)
<danilos> - oo import/export: in progress
<danilos> - translation review: fixing tests, will be ready for review today
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No news, still not started.
<danilos>   (with the same UI for reviewers and translators, once that's merged,
<BjornT> simple-bug-keywords: No news, still implemented.
<danilos>   the review specific UI will be implemented)
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - search: not started
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: not started
<danilos> - ui fixes: mpt on those
<danilos> - outstanding issues: none
* mpt still doesn't know what "mpt on those" means
<mpt> What UI fixes?
<mpt> Was that just referring to bug 46?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46 in rosetta ""special symbols" when people copy-paste text from original to translation" [High,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46
<carlos> mpt: sorry, I forgot to update that
<carlos> danilos: ui fixes: DONE
<mpt> ok :-)
<danilos> mpt: be sure to fix that in your weekly meeting notes :P
<kiko> danilos, what are "connection issues this week"?
<mpt> all right, but I won't fix it for the past three weeks
<mpt> :-)
<carlos> mpt: that was moving the 'you are not an official translator' message to the end of the page
<danilos> kiko: apparently, my ISP has misconfigured something on their side, and HTTP POSTs and scp/bzr push/rsync are all failing for me right now
<danilos> I noticed that for HTTP POSTs yesterday (on bugzilla.gnome.org and wiki.canonical.com), and I was thinking it was only bzr push being slow for me
<kiko> danilos, mail a tarball to somebody -- anything but block because of this.
<kiko> you can use a bzr feature to send changsets
<spiv> Connection issues can be sorted out outside of the meeting...
<spiv>   * Sysadmin requests
<kiko> I can't remember what it is
<danilos> spiv: right
<kiko> spiv, I want to make a point that that sort of issue has no place blocking 1.0 work.
<danilos> kiko: (anyway, I am on it very seriously)
<spiv> kiko: fair enough.
<kiko> thanks.
<SteveA> +1.  it's good to announce such blockage and get help with it.
<SteveA> it's always okay to use the mailing list, or talk with me or kiko directly
<spiv> Countdown for sysadmin issues...
<spiv> 5
<spiv> 4
<danilos> SteveA, kiko: took notice, sorry for not going directly to you guys
<spiv> 3
<spiv> 2
<spiv> 1
<spiv> Awesome.
<spiv> Two happy weeks in a row!
<spiv>   * devpad apt repository (spiv)
<spiv> There is an apt repository for launchpad dependencies at lpdebs.canonical.com.
<spiv> Add "deb http://lpdebs.canonical.com/dapper/ ./" or "deb http://lpdebs.canonical.com/edgy/ ./" to your sources.list.
<spiv> At the moment it has bzr and bzrtools 0.12rc1 debs, the plan is for it to be the home of the launchpad-dependencies package.
<spiv> It's signed by Etienne's key.
<spiv> This leads into the item...
<spiv>   * Use bzr+ssh:// (bzr smart server) on devpad (spiv)
<spiv> I sent a message to the list about using bzr 0.12rc1 and bzr+ssh:// to push branches to devpad.
<spiv> flacoste has already tried it and sent some good feedback.
<jamesh> it also has bzr-pqm debs
<spiv> Please, everyone upgrade and test the new version of bzr, and this new feature.
<spiv> Any comments?
<danilos> hum, I think I only got bzr upgraded, not bzr-pqm
<danilos> ah, right, I haven't install bzr-pqm using apt
<danilos> (you might want to mention that in an announcement)
<SteveA> spiv: we should get bzr 0.12 onto devpad and the pqm machine etc. soon
<spiv> That would be good.
<spiv> flacoste has reported that PQM doesn't cope with bzr+ssh:// urls, I'm not sure if that's just a config issue, a bzr version issue, or something deeper.
<SteveA> spiv: is bzr ready for us to do that?  just ask the admins to install from lpdebs?
<spiv> (I'll forward the PQM issue to lifeless)
<SteveA> can we have a bug on it?
<spiv> I believe so.
<SteveA> there's a product for this kind of development infrastructure
<spiv> Good point.
<flacoste> spiv: lifeless was cc on my PQM feedback
<SteveA> let's have a bug
<SteveA> so we can track it
<spiv> flacoste: ah, great, I didn't notice.  I'll just put it in a bug, then.
<kiko> salgado, do you know how to write people merge code?
<jamesh> flacoste: you can set public_branch or public_repository in your ~/.bazaar/locations.conf file to fix that
<flacoste> jamesh: great, i'll do that
<spiv>   * Keeping cleanups/whitespace changes separate from other other work (jamesh)
<salgado> kiko, I've done it a few times, but I don't remember exactly how it's done
<jamesh> When working on a branch, please keep actual development separate from code cleanup.  This makes it easier for reviewers to see the actual changes.
<kiko> salgado, if you could help me here I'd super-appreciate it
<jamesh> This also makes your branch less likely to create spurious conflicts with other people working on the same areas of code
<SteveA> it is also important if that revision needs to be cherrypicked
<jamesh> For the cases where cleanup is needed, it is better to do as a separate branch
<jamesh> Code/formatting cleanup-only branches are also easier to review since the changes are more mechanical.
<SteveA> if you do a clean-up, then do it, get it reviewed, and land it on mainline asap.  that way, you reduce conflicts with people who might have had the same idea
<jamesh> does that sound sensible to everyone?
<SteveA> jamesh: +1
<kiko> jamesh, absolutely.
<flacoste> it does
<spiv> I like it.
<BjornT> is there an easy and quick way of merging a specific revision of a branch?
<SteveA> jamesh: would you write this up as launchpad coding policy on the wiki please?
<jamesh> okay.  That's all for me.
<jamesh> BjornT: "bzr merge -r REVNO BRANCH"
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<SteveA> thanks jamesh 
<spiv>   * propose bugwatch tag (matsubara)
<matsubara> I'd like to propose the bugwatch tag. https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<matsubara> Please take a look and see what you think of the examples.
<matsubara> Also, what about the sabdfl tag, will it be proposed forever?
<SteveA> Action: jamesh to write up on the wiki about separating clean-up branches from features
<BjornT> jamesh: i was thinking of merging to RF
<SteveA> BjornT: you'd need to branch at that revision
<jamesh> BjornT: ah.  I don't think PQM has regained this feature since we switched from arch
<spiv> BjornT: put the change on a new branch and merge that.
<SteveA> and then merge that branch
<jamesh> BjornT: creating a new branch and merging from that would work
<BjornT> i was looking for a quicker way than creating a new branch, though.
<kiko> matsubara, I think the bugwatch tag is a great idea. I don't think sabdfl is important and should be dropped.
<spiv> BjornT: discuss on the list, perhaps?  lifeless may have some insight.
<jamesh> BjornT: creating a new branch in your repo on devpad should take about 5 seconds
<SteveA> matsubara: so... 
<matsubara> kiko: ok, thanks.
<SteveA> I like the proposed bugwatch tag.  Do we have anything else that gets "watched" in the same way?
<kiko> (MHO)
<kiko> SteveA, remote RCS branches? :)
<matsubara> SteveA: cve perhaps
<BjornT> jamesh: sure creating a branch is quick, but to merge in the revision i need to create a working tree, don't i? anyway, i'll send a message to the list about this.
<SteveA> would these be dealt with by the same people, same triage groups etc?
<SteveA> I think not, so I'm +1 on bugwatch.
<malcc> I'm a bit worried about naming tags for malone features
<SteveA> I agree with kiko, -1 on a sabdfl tag.
<malcc> My first guess as to a bugwatch tag was that it was for bugs we were watching in some sense, not that it was a feature tag about bugwatches
<SteveA> we have the importance and milestone and release features for that
<BjornT> +1 on a bugwatch tag
<kiko> malcc, ah, but it's okay for soyuz features?!
<jamesh> BjornT: don't think so.
<SteveA> and using a sabdfl tag will reduce the effectiveness of using the proper features of launchpad's bugtracker
<kiko> such as importance.
<malcc> kiko: Well you won't confuse a bug about package uploads as being meta, whereas a bug about bugs is inherently more confusable
<SteveA> malcc: I agree... except that I don't think we use "bugwatch" in the UI
<SteveA> and I don't think it's a common term
<SteveA> so I think there's not much room for confusion
<spiv> I agree with Steve.
<kiko> same here
<spiv>   * adding help text to templates (mpt)
<mpt> That was last week
<mpt> I thought I removed it from the agenda, sorry
<spiv> mpt: Steve asked me to add this.
<SteveA> yep
<mpt> then it should be (SteveA) :-)
<SteveA> so, noticed that there are *very*few* templates with help text on mainline
<SteveA> you can land helptext as rs=stevea
<SteveA> we have a page on teh UI branch that allows us to browse through all the helptext across templates at one time
<SteveA> so, we can improve it / catch typos etc.
<SteveA> so, please do a few templates in your area of launchpad each day
<SteveA> and get them into PQM
* salgado creates a branch for that
<SteveA> if anyone is unclear what I'm talking about, please /msg me and we can talk about it
<SteveA> that's all.  thanks andrew.
* flacoste is confused as what is the difference between what should goes in the help slot and the more_info slot on form
<spiv> flacoste: grab SteveA or mpt after the meeting?  We're running low on time...
<spiv>   * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> mpt: can you suggest a page template on mainline that is an example?
<flacoste> will do
<mpt> The only example I added was malone-index.pt
<jamesh> is there a machine running ui-1.0 up for us to look at yet?
<mpt> I haven't surveyed them since
<SteveA> jamesh: yes, needs a cert.
<spiv> KEEP: 0 outstanding sysadmin requests.  Someone give elmo a hug!
<spiv> 5
<carlos> SteveA: will you share its url and certificate with us? ;-)
<spiv> 4
<spiv> 3
<spiv> 2
<spiv> 1
<spiv> Ok.
<spiv>   * Three sentences
<malcc> DONE: ArchiveRework in review, diskpool refactoring, started PPA trivial impl.
<malcc> TODO: Finish PPA trivial impl., some bugs, start fleshing out PPA.
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<spiv> Hit me!
<jordi> carlos: here still
<flacoste> DONE: landed tt-views, handled tt-workflow review, wrote support-tracker documentation
<salgado> DONE: Lots of shipit and mirror-prober fixes, checked lots of mirrors and found quite a few broken ones, fixed a few regressions from person-creation-rationale
<salgado> TODO: Land DirectPersonCreation, get back to normal life (LocalizedSupportRequests, code review and random fixes)
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<flacoste> TODO: land tt-workflow, finish support-tracker documentation
<jordi> DONE: emailing
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. pick up brad's pending branches. fixed a few bugs in malone-release-management.
<mpt> DONE: 1.0 work
<mpt> TODO: more 1.0 work
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, interview for USA visa, bug triage TODO: more of the same, need to get more triage action going.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. put up the last bits of malone-release-management.
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, bug 929 (word breaks in fmt:text-to-html), bug 67359 (fix sf bug number extraction), bug 52780 (xml-rpc crash with URLs ending in a slash), FormLayout
<cprov> DONE: poppyPPA, started builddPPA, finish NoMoreAptFtparchive and other small b\ranches.
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, put FormLayout up for review, finish off url-utils, spec-branch
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> TODO: finish builddPPA
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<jordi> TODO: email, clear queue
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/929
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67359 in malone "Bad bug id when adding a remote bug watch on SourceForge" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67359
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52780 in launchpad-bazaar "We need to return a user-friendly message when someone tries to register a branch with a invalid URL." [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52780
<jordi> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> DONE: Firefox ready, OOo work, got USA visa, plane tickets, bus card, contract signed and sent, arranged for new ADSL
<danilos> TODO: Finish OOo support, put ff and ooo up for review, search, install ADSL (tommorow, yay!)
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: bug #2322 and done a new language pack export for Edgy with that fix included, User support (debugged some problems with imports, filed bug #67138), TranslationReview implementation resuming (lots of conflicts and test failures), Setup language pack updates for Edgy, fixed tests for bug #44214 and ask for review, DBA tasks in staging, several reports about contacts I did in Seville and new oportunity using Rosetta.
<carlos> TODO: Merge TranslationReview, bug #46982 (KDE plural forms)
<carlos> BLOCKED: Firefox branch being reviewed.
<spiv> DONE: reviewing, bzr smart server
<spiv> TODO: reviews, supermirror smart server
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2322 in rosetta "Truncated plural forms" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2322
<kiko> DONE: Bugwatch fixes, POFileTranslator branch update, land rosetta refactoring, discussed features with various people, Soyuz sprint
<kiko> TODO: Launchpad report, land three branches and rejoice
<kiko> BLOCKED: stub needs to implement the merging code, BjornT needs to review my Bugwatch patch.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67138 in rosetta "poparser should use unichr instead of chr for escaped chars" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67138
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<SteveA> DONE: management, ui work, code review, management
<SteveA> TODO: more of the same
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> oh
<kiko> TODO: review ArchiveRework
<kiko> oh
<SteveA> oh?
<kiko> BLOCKED: salgado needs to review my fix for bug 30649
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30649 in launchpad "Shouldn't be possible to set an expiry date prior to today when editting a team membership" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30649
<kiko> I forgo about that.
<kiko> +t
<salgado> kiko, is that in my queue?
<kiko> salgado, I emailed it to you a while back, matsubara's been reminding you of it, but you are IGNORING it
<kiko> it's good that staff reviews are coming up
<spiv> kiko: but is it in the PendingReviews queue?
<kiko> I will REMEMBER
<salgado> nobody reminded me about it
<kiko> bla bla bla
<kiko> 9:45
<kiko> anything else?
<spiv> 5
<spiv> 4
<spiv> 3
<spiv> 2
<spiv> 1
<spiv> 0.5
<spiv> nil
<spiv> MEETING ENDS
<carlos> seg fault!
<kiko> Yes! You survive yet another Launchpad meeting. You feel rested.
<carlos> :-D
<spiv> Thanks everyone.
<SteveA> thanks for running the meeting smoothly and on time spiv 
<spiv> The trick is to paste the next agenda item whenever you get bored ;)
<kiko> indeed
<malcc> Hmm, when I chaired we overran. Perhaps I don't bore quickly enough
<flacoste> SteveA, mpt: care to discuss the relationship between the new help portlet and the extra_info slot?
<flacoste> or extra_toP?
<mpt> flacoste, the latter two are cruft
<mpt> afaik
<flacoste> mpt: do you mean that all instructions should be moved from more_info to the help portlet? this doesn't sound like a good idea to me
<flacoste> sorry, extra_info
<mpt> No, I don't mean anything like that
<flacoste> not all templates have instructions in extra_info, but for those that do, what should go in the help portlet?
<mpt> If you want to remove "more_info" and put anything that uses it into "main", that would be fine
<flacoste> extra_info is a slot in main, it appears just after the form's title
<mpt> right
<mpt> so there's no reason for it not to be just a <p>
<flacoste> it has class="documentDescription" usually
<flacoste> it usually is
<mpt> I think the idea is for the help slot to contain more detailed help
<mpt> that would be too wordy to show by default.
* carlos -> lunch
<flacoste> ok, i think that makes sense
<flacoste> can we link to pages on help.launchpad.net in there?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> Great, another entire-file merge conflict
* mpt kicks bzr
<flacoste> mpt: thanks that clarify the scope of the thing for me
<flacoste> salgado: ping
<mpt> flacoste, can you think of somewhere better I should document what the slot is for?
<salgado> flacoste, pong
<mpt> I suppose I could put a <tal:XXX in main-template.pt itself
<mpt> Or <tal:instructions>
<flacoste> mpt: and also in launchpad-form.pt
<flacoste> or template-form actually
<mpt> ok.
<mpt> I'll do that.
<flacoste> salgado: i would have time to work on localized-support-tracker if you are still overloaded
<flacoste> LocalizedSupportRequest that is
<flacoste> otherwise, i'll move on to writing help
<salgado> flacoste, any help you can give me on that will be great
<flacoste> salgado: ok, what's left to do on that branch?
<salgado> let me see if there are any changes I need to push
<flacoste> salgado: since it's already over 2000 lines, what do you think if I split out the preferences page changes you did and put that for review today?
<flacoste> salgado: that way we would a preferred-languages-ui branch and a localized-support-request
<salgado> flacoste, yeah, that sounds good
<salgado> let me check how hard it'd be to split it
<flacoste> salgado: from the diff on PEndingReviews, it seems not too hard to me
<salgado> indeed it shouldn't be... I was just checking if I could just branch a given revision and get only the preferred-languages changes
<flacoste> aha, that would be a short cut indeed
<salgado> I think I can get that by cherry-picking two revisions, 
* salgado tries it
<flacoste> salgado: i have to go move the car, i'll be back 5-10 mins
<flacoste> monday and thursday are "get-a-parfking-fine day"
<flacoste> salgado: so how did the split go?
<mpt> "Number of remaining unsolved conflicts: 0 (of which -1224257380 are whitespace)"
<salgado> flacoste, got 600 lines out of the diff
<salgado> flacoste, let me explain what we're missing on localized-support-requests, and I'll take care of landing the preferred-languages branch
<flacoste> great!
<salgado> flacoste, there are two XXXs on browser/tickettarget.py, about adding the languages used to search for tickets on the messages displayed to users
<salgado> I was doing that in the template, but you moved that code to generate the message to a method. :(
<flacoste> ok, i'll take care of this
<flacoste> that code is only in your local copy?
<salgado> which code?
<flacoste> the code in the template displaying the languages
<salgado> no, I removed that code when solving conflicts. realized it'd be better to start it from scratch than to try and port it
<flacoste> so, the branch on devpad is up to date?
<salgado> yes, it is
<flacoste> ok, apart those XXX, what else is left?
<salgado> the searchByPerson() method is not tested
<flacoste> yes, that was a tt-views addition
<salgado> right. I added a languages argument to it but didn't have time to write tests
<flacoste> so the feature is pretty much complete, there are only a few loose ends to tighten
<salgado> right
<flacoste> ok, i'm on it
<salgado> ah, there's one other thing
<salgado> actually, a few other things
<flacoste> go ahead!
<salgado> the new views, I didn't have a look at them
<salgado> is it possible to use them to search?
<flacoste> it is
<flacoste> but they all inherit from the same base view in which you already take care of adding the search support i think
<salgado> so I guess they need to be updated to include the Languages widget
<flacoste> spiv: can we use bzr+ssh: also for branch operation?
<salgado> flacoste, ah, I forgot about the notifications
<flacoste> noted
<salgado> I had to postpone the changes to the email notifications because of the refactoring you did
<mpt> flacoste, I understand now
<flacoste> yes, i remember talking to you about that
<mpt> extra_info and extra_top are for forms
<mpt> They're redundant with each other, but not with anything else, I think
<flacoste> well, they hook in different part of the form (extra_info appears outside of <form> and the other inside)
<flacoste> but, yeah, my main use of page templates is for forms :-)
<flacoste> spiv: it seems that bzr+ssh: also works for branch :-)
<salgado> I'm using it for a checkout here
<flacoste> salgado: let me know when your preferred-languages branch is up on devpad so that I can see how the localized-support-requests diff looks like
<salgado> flacoste, sure thing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68395 in launchpad "The mirror prober needs to send a "Pragma: No-Cache" header when fetching releases.ubuntu.com/.manifest" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68395
<flacoste> salgado: you have UTF-8 character in a page test, shouldn't be this handle through an escape sequence?
<salgado> flacoste, yes, I think it should. which pagetest is that?
<flacoste>  xx-ticket-add-in-other-languages.txt
<salgado> flacoste, I think it'd be better/easier to just replace  with eh
<salgado> that character was left there by accident
<flacoste> salgado: we can also the unicode \u{eaute} or something like that
<_MMA_> Hello. Is this where I can get help with Launchpad?
<malcc> _MMA_: It's quite possible that you might get some help. What's the problem?
<_MMA_> Im trying to "Register a feature specification" and Im a little confused as to the difference between "Name" and "Title". Where they actually appear in the page when I submit it. Also can I edit this info later If I mess it up?
<flacoste> _MMA_: the name will appear in the URL, it should be short and contain alphanumeric characters (plus hyphens)
<flacoste> _MMA_: the title can be like a short sentence and is use in heading, listing and page titles
<_MMA_> Ok. Im looking at it now. Can I edit if I mess up?
<flacoste> i'm sure you can edit the title, the name i don't remember
<flacoste> probably though
<_MMA_> I hope I get it right. If I get it right once Ill have it down.
<matsubara> _MMA_: yes, you can edit the spec name afterwards.
<_MMA_> Ok. Im looking over what I've written and will submit in a moment. Thanx guys.
<_MMA_> Can I add a URL to the summary?
<kiko> sure
<kiko> you can do whatever you like :)
<_MMA_> Is there a formatting or do I just add "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/whatever"?
<_MMA_> Im working off: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/replacement-init
<flacoste> _MMA_: just entering the URL should auto-link it
<_MMA_> And there is the "Read More" link in the summary.
<_MMA_> Ahh... Ok.
<_MMA_> Or can I do it WIKI style like [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/whatever MORE INFO] ?
<flacoste> _MMA_: actually, the Read More is added when rendering the page to link to the specification URL field
<_MMA_> Ok. :)
<flacoste> no, wiki style markup is not supported yet
<_MMA_> Gotcha.
<SteveA> we should display "name" as "launchpad id" in forms
<SteveA> or something that makes it clearer
<SteveA> we can continue calling it "name" in the software of course
<SteveA> I think we have a bug on this somewhere... mpt's talked about this before
<matsubara> SteveA: bug 40616
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40616 in blueprint "Form a little too confusing" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40616
<_MMA_> I might not be one to chime in here but a "preview" function would be nice.
<_MMA_> At least as a user.
<SteveA> flacoste: ping sometime
<flacoste> SteveA: pong
<_MMA_> Im got an error with the "Drafter" entry. Im assigning  it to myself. This is me: https://features.launchpad.net/people/coryisatm Should I be inputting "coryisatm" like in the URL or "C.Kontros (MMA)"?
<malcc> _MMA_: That field needs the email address registered in launchpad for the user. But, it's easier if you hit the "Choose..." link and use the search interface
<_MMA_> Ok. So Ill just put in my registered email to assign it to me.
<malcc> _MMA_: That should work, but the searching-for-a-person popup is very nice, and your launchpad-fu will become stronger if you give it a try and become comfortable with it :)
<_MMA_> I did it worked. Searching: "coryisatm" brings up my registered email and adds it. Thanx.
<kiko-fud> malcc, so somebody disabled b-f-ns again?
<malcc> kiko-fud: To the owner, yes
<kiko-fud> malcc, wtf?
<malcc> kiko-fud: I remember cprov discussing it with some people a day or two ago. cprov, do you remember who did this and what the issue was?
<elmo> 13:21 < cjwatson> it was mailing Debian maintainers who happened to have active Launchpad account
<kiko-fud> hmmm
<cprov> malcc: kiko-fud: yes, someone from debian complaining about b-f-n receiving b-f-n
<cprov> kiko-fud: an old pkg inserted by gina with SPR.creator = SPR.maintainer and inherited til edgy
<cprov> kiko: retried via buildd-mass-retry.
<cprov> kiko: uhm, also some P-a-s failures we haven't identified yet.
<kiko> cprov, so only one complaint?
<cprov> kiko: seemed to be enough ...
<kiko> cprov, can we fix these old packages with a mass-db update?
<cprov> kiko: maybe, we can do this for feisty.
<salgado> flacoste, the preferred-languages branch is on pending-reviews already
<flacoste> salgado: great!
<kiko> cprov?
<elmo> kiko: spamming debian maintainers with ubuntu build logs is just about the worst thing we could do right now, from an Ubuntu/Debian relationship perspective.  one is absolutely enough when there's no guarantee it's not just one but a hundred
<kiko> elmo, I just wanted to establish how many complaints came in, I share your opinion
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: Should we add a spec for UDS about the meetings that Danilo, Stuart and me will have about Rosetta DB schema changes ?
<kiko> carlos, yeah, that'd be good.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> done
<flacoste> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> flacoste: pong
<flacoste> BjornT: i got disconnected, after I said "i think we don't currently have a launchpad.Owner permission?"
<BjornT> flacoste: right, that's true. i think it's ok to add one, though, and send an email about it to the list.
<flacoste> BjornT: ok, I'll do this
<flacoste> BjornT: and thanks again for doing the tt-workflow review, it was not an easy endeavour
<BjornT> you're welcome, and i'm glad it's over :)
<seaLne> is there any way to remove comments which are spam on malone? not sure if this has happened much before?
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/48777/comments/17
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48777 in kubuntu-meta "No GUI way to change screen resolution in Kubuntu" [Wishlist,Rejected]  
<kiko> malcc?
<kiko> seaLne, it's the second time I hear of this.
<kiko> seaLne, I'll request it be removed.
<seaLne> kiko: thanks
<kiko> seaLne, do you think that user exists only to post spam?
<seaLne> 0 karma before today and then they submit spam as a bug today, seems likely to me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68426 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "Default pqm-submit fails when pushing with bzr+ssh:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68426
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!!
<Burgwork> any of the blueprint hackers here?
<kiko> who are those?
<Burgwork> heh
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<kiko> Burgwork, what's up?
<Burgwork> kiko: just a sec phone
<kiko> suuuure.
<BjornT> kiko: pong
<kiko> BjornT, I added a test to ensure that the BugWatchUpdateError thing works. would you like to see it?
<kiko> it's a bit wonky but works
<BjornT> sure, i could take a look at it.
<kiko> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filelDkZ64.html
<kiko> BjornT, kinda assumes DNS doesn't hang forever.
<kiko> it's not easy to test otherwise
<kiko> matsubara, are there any other bugs related to bugzilla or issuezilla?
<Burgwork> kiko: as part of the ubuntu weekly news, I would love it if LP could produce a "specs that have changed this week"
<Burgwork> added, status changed, url change, et.c
<kiko> Burgwork, hmm, interesting. I actually wanted this too
<Burgwork> I am certain those that manage the distro would love it as well
<matsubara> kiko: I suppose you're talking about bug 67091
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67091 in malone "Issuezilla bug watches are failing to update" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67091
<kiko> matsubara, well, any others? I just found one
<BjornT> kiko: hmm, i don't like that test. relying on dns is kind of flaky, some setups always succeeds resolving domain names.
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/32524
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32524 in malone "Should support Bugzilla bugtrackers with version under 2.16" [Medium,In progress]  
<kiko> BjornT, should I just drop it? it's hard to test otherwise.. maybe you have a better idea.
<matsubara> kiko: bug 67719
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67719 in malone "Bugzilla bug syncing stuffed" [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67719
<kiko> matsubara, you can add the bugwatch tag to:
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs?field.searchtext=watch&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs?field.searchtext=bugzilla&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Burgwork> kiko: worth creating a spec for it?
<kiko> Burgwork, sure it is!
<Burgwork> will do
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, i think it's better to drop it. in this case i think it's better to have no test rather than a flaky one, and i can't think of a good and easy way of testing it.
<kiko> BjornT, I really don't like the fact that we don't even try to test the fact that the script actually works :-/
<kiko> anyway, ok.
<BjornT> kiko: well, if you feel like it, you could create a test web server (similary to the test keyserver), that would use TestBugzilla or something to serve its pages.
<kiko> BjornT, one blue day. :)
<kiko> salgado, do you confirm that the revision 4193 was cherry-picked? it's in the wrong place in LPS.
<salgado> kiko, yes, it was cherry picked
<kiko> thanks, I'll update.
<salgado> I didn't notice it was on the wrong place
<kiko> tis ok
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<ddaa> kiko: pong
<kiko>   [r=BjornT]  saner svn_oo.RevisionRangeParser.getLowRev, make svn_oo.WorkingTree.repourl() more readable and safer
<kiko> ddaa, in english.
<ddaa> nothing to see there, peripheral cleanup related to other work
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> wait a min... I think there was something especially bogus with that one
<kiko> you don't want it included in the report?
<ddaa> saner svn_oo.RevisionRangeParser.getLowRev
<ddaa> No longer retrieves the entire log of the branch, but only the first revision.
<ddaa> No longer requires a working tree, but can work directly on a repository URL.
<ddaa> Well, it's not something that makes our users significantly happier
<ddaa> it's just one of those frequent peripheral cleanups I need to do when working on cscvs
<ddaa> When I'm done with the review of cscvs/partial-copy, we will have something that makes user happier :) But it's a nasty bitch.
<ddaa> yeah, I remember this patch is related to partial-copy, but in a rather remote way
<ddaa> so feel free to say "ddaa has been busy cooking some tasty cscvs voodoo to bring large improvements in svn import coverage", but the specific patches landed so far are quite boring.
<kiko> thanks ddaa 
<Burgwork> kiko: how do unmark a spec as superceded?
<Burgwork> https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-update-server/
<kiko> superseded
<Burgwork> yes
<Burgwork> see how it is both new and superseded?
<kiko> select Not Superseded in that amazingly long list.
<kiko> I just did it for you
<Burgwork> perfect
<Burgwork> where is that?
<Burgwork> oh, in the list?
<Burgwork> I see now
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> it's not beautiful
<Burgwork> no, very much not so
<kiko> ddaa,   [trivial]  tweak importd so sync does not fail when the working directory of the job does not already exist
<kiko> ddaa, what would cause this to happen?
<ddaa> mh... I do not think that's the right question
<ddaa> since importd now uploads and downloads source _and_ target trees to escudero
<ddaa> there is not any requirement to keep persistent data on the importd slaves
<ddaa> mostly, the data is currently left around to make debugging easier
<ddaa> so this is a fix to remove an assuption that is no longer true
<ddaa> the assumption being that the slaves needs persistent local data to do an import
<ddaa> one case where this feature would be triggered would be when a product rename would cause an importd job to be affected to a different slave
<ddaa> the case that actually triggered the need for the fix, was the change in the naming scheme for working directories, so it is based on the series id and no longer on the target arch name.
<ddaa> since there is no longer ANY target arch name in the database :)
<ddaa> I mean, ProductSeries.targetarch* columns.
<kiko> right.
<ddaa> looking back on this whole thing, it does give me a fuzzy feeling
<salgado> how hard is it to write a page test that POSTs an unprintable character?
<salgado> BjornT, maybe you know ^?
<ddaa> how all those months of work to remove arch stuff in importd eventually all fell in place
<kiko> salgado, you can just use http() if you can't use testbrowser
<kiko> the form posted data is encoded
<salgado> kiko, hmmm. I don't see what you mean
<kiko> you know the http() function we used to use?
<salgado> yes, I do
<kiko> so you can use it to do form posts, right?
<salgado> right
<kiko> so it has no limitations as to what it can post
<kiko> you can post whatever you like
<kiko> so use it. :)
<BjornT> salgado: doesn't it work with testbrowser? what error do you get?
<salgado> right, and how would I post an unprintable character?
<kiko> salgado, %0C or something?
<BjornT> salgado: escape it with \uxxxx notation?
<salgado> BjornT, would '\uxxx'.encode('ascii') fail?
<kiko> salgado, you mean decode.
<kiko> and yes
<kiko> if xxx > 127
<BjornT> salgado: yes it would. you don't have to post it as ascii, though. i'm not sure if testbrowser encodes unicode automatically. if not, post it as utf-8
<salgado> okay, I'll explain why I need that
<salgado> sorry for not doing that before
<salgado> bug 63579
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63579 in shipit "Request CDs form needs better validation for all fields" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63579
<salgado> what happens is that somebody posted a control character in the form, and although the form-validation code thinks the character is valid because it can be encoded into 'ascii', the character is not printable and our DB constraint catches that 
<salgado> basically, the issue is that the form-validation doesn't match the DB validation
<salgado> but I think the DB validation is the one that is correct
<salgado> does that make sense or am I on crack?
<salgado> BjornT, kiko ^
<kiko> salgado, makes sense, yeah.
<kiko> salgado, you mean decode though 
<salgado> no, I mean encode
<kiko> ah 
<kiko> it's utf-8
<kiko> and being encoded into ascii
<kiko> so yes you are right
<kiko> what does the DB validation check? for a range of ascii?
<salgado> does a re.match() using string.printable
<kiko> ah.
<BjornT> salgado: ah, so you want ascii. you could use '\x06'
<salgado> BjornT, where did you get that code from?
<BjornT> salgado: i did '^F' in a python prompt (using Ctrl+f)
<kiko> control-E works too
<kiko> <wink>
<BjornT> well, that doesn't give you '\x06' :)
* LarstiQ blinks
<LarstiQ> ^F in a prompt the what now?
<BjornT> >>> '^F'
<BjornT> '\x06'
* LarstiQ can only reproduce that with ^v^f
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68457 in soyuz "P-a-s broken: yaboot built on !powerpc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68457
<kiko> I use ^v
<kiko> which is btw the future
<LarstiQ> it is how I was brought up
<kiko> ddaa,   [r=BjornT]  ChangesIterator tests check interesting attributes of yielded changes
<ddaa> cleanup in preparation for partial-copy
<kiko> partial-copy?
<ddaa> the cscvs branch I mentioned before
<ddaa> will fix a bunch of current svn import failures
<ddaa> spent the whole day doing review fixes...
<kiko> so partial-copy is something that makes the svn imports work much better?
<ddaa> you could say that
<ddaa> better in terms of improved coverage
<kiko> I see
<kiko> what does partial-copy mean exactly?
<ddaa> check my reply to bjorn's review of cscvs/partial-copy-part-one
<ddaa> at the end of the mail
<kiko> okay
<ddaa>     A partial copy is a directory copy change with simultaneous D (delete) or R     (replace) actions in children paths. These actions must not translate to     actual deletes, but must instead change the additions produced by the     directory copy. In particular, a delete must be interpreted as a pruning of     the file hierarchy being copied.
<ddaa> currently, when we have a partial copy case, cscvs just blows up
<ddaa> the partial-copy code fixes the logic to handle those cases correctly
<kiko> I see
<kiko> is that a common situation?
<ddaa> quite common
<kiko> interesting
<ddaa> mostly it looks like it got more common over time, as people figured out how to use svn
<kiko> I see
<ddaa> other side effects of this work include support for all the cases of "replace" changes
<ddaa> the older code nedeed to dealt with those with special cases, and had only one case supported
<ddaa> it will also make it possible to support renames and file resurrection
<ddaa> though not quite right now, but soon
<kiko> super-cool
<ddaa> essentially, it just replaces some ad-hoc stuff hacked up by a badly overworked lifeless at the end of 2004, with something actually designed with understanding of svn
<kiko> heh
#launchpad 2006-10-27
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68517 in rosetta "enhancement (i18n:translate support)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68517
<Nafallo> damn
<Nafallo> mpt is here and I'm not asleep yet :-P
<Nafallo> morning mpt ;-)
<lifeless> clearly bugs with hitler comments should be subject to godwins law
<mpt> lifeless, wrong channel, but yes
<mpt> lifeless, are you able to kick staging?
<mpt> Or more pertinently, do you think your bug 67888 is really a duplicate of bug 66552? They seem to be different cases.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67888 in launchpad "+filebug page says 'please fix the problems below' and does not tell you what the problem is" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67888
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66552 in malone "Unhelpful error when reporting bug with non-existent package entered and "I don't know" chosen" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66552
<lifeless> mpt: I dont think they are duplicates
<lifeless> mpt: but there may be a underlying prblem causing both.
<carlos> morning
<carlos> jordi: ping
<jordi> carlos: pong
<SteveA> mpt: morning
<mpt> lifeless, the underlying problem is that it's a custom form without the error messagism that automated forms have
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<berteh> Hi. I'd need some admin intervention for merging my account https://launchpad.net/people/berteh-hotmail into my (main) account https://launchpad.net/people/berteh; as the automatic +merge link does not send any email to my hotmail account.
<mpt> @#$%!
<lifeless> SteveA: I setup bzr webserve for devpad, but I forget the URL you got it redirected to
<carlos> berteh: did you check the spam folder ? we don't filter emails to hotmail
<lifeless> berteh: can you please put 'its me' into the home page of both those acounts
<berteh> carlos: yes I did
<berteh> lifeless: I can for /berteh, but not for /berteh-hotmail as this account was generated on the import of a .po translation and I didn't get the password
<berteh> lifeless: nevertheless I can send an email from this hotmail account to anyone, to prove it's me.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> berteh: mail me - I've msged you my address - and I'll merge them
<berteh> sure, thanks.
<lifeless> carlos: we have a known, but unchased problem with hotmail
<carlos> lifeless: in our side or in their side?
<lifeless> berteh: done
<berteh> lifeless:thanks
<lifeless> np
<berteh> for the "hotmail" problem it might sometimes be that they change regularly the settings of their "spam" filter without warning the users
<berteh> like removing directly spam instead of putting it into junk folder
<berteh> you might just put a warning on launchpad to say users should add the "noreply@launchpa.net" adress to their "green list"... it should be enough
<ddaa> Good morning!
<_thumper_> ddaa, morning
<ddaa> _thumper_: hello
<ddaa> _thumper_: how's singapore?
<_thumper_> ddaa: grey
<_thumper_> and humid
<ddaa> I guess you must feel at home, then :)
<_thumper_> ha
<_thumper_> not looking forward to the flight home though
<_thumper_> 14 hours
<_thumper_> ddaa: now got enough on my plate to keep me busy for quite some time
<ddaa> you better get used to it... flying from nz to just about anywhere is ~24 hours
<ddaa> _thumper_: you mean you've been given work for one year of five persons team? No kidding!
* ajmitch isn't looking forward to the flight from NZ to the US in a week
<_thumper_> ajmitch: where in nz?#
<ajmitch> _thumper_: I'm in Dunedin
<ddaa> _thumper_: I'm looking forward to your debriefing.
<_thumper_> ajmitch: that is where I'm going to in about two weeks
<ajmitch> great
<ajmitch> holiday?
<_thumper_> no, shifting
<jamesh> NZ is even further from Europe than Perth
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> you're shifting to dunedin?
<_thumper_> yep
<jamesh> ajmitch: he's a kiwi
<ajmitch> figures
<ddaa> it's a going back to roots
<_thumper_> I'm expecting the next question to be "why?"
<ddaa> it's obviously written all over ajmitch's face, I can see it from up here :)
<jamesh> _thumper_: I guess you'll have an easier time if we do sprints in Montreal though ...
<ajmitch> funny that mpt was just in dunedin for a few months, lifeless from dunedin, etc
<jamesh> ... or dunedin ...
<_thumper_> jamesh: for flights that long, a few more hours don't matter that much
* ddaa puts on his best worried face and stares at jamesh
<jamesh> ddaa: it's a long flight to dunedin from Perth
<_thumper_> SteveA did say something about NZ at some stage
<_thumper_> 7 or 8 hours?
<jamesh> something like that
<jamesh> plus time in Sydney airport
<_thumper_> don't you just love airport time
<jamesh> In January, I did Perth -> Sydney on Qantas, then Sydney -> Dunedin with Freedom air
<ddaa> _thumper_: if you lose some weight, and I gain some, we'll be able to say that the gravity center of the launchpad-bazaar team is the center of Earth
<ajmitch> not when there's not quite enough of it to get to the flight
<jamesh> it was only when I got to Sydney that I found that you couldn't actually check your luggage all the way through
<jamesh> since the Qantas people in Perth were the ones to check the bags all the way through, we made enough of a stink for them to do the transfer ...
<_thumper_> jamesh: just as a matter of interest, what's the cost of NZ - Perth return
<_thumper_> my parents and sister's family are now in Perth
<jamesh> _thumper_: I paid $460 for the Qantas leg, and $530 for the Freedom air leg
<_thumper_> AUD?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> real dollars :)
<_thumper_> geez
<jamesh> so this year's LCA should be ~ $500 cheaper ...
<jamesh> s/this/next/
<_thumper_> lca?
* ajmitch is hoping for a cheap direct flight to sydney from dunedin
<jamesh> linux.conf.au
<_thumper_> ah
<jamesh> the last one was in Dunedin
<_thumper_> should have been linux.conf.nz
<jamesh> it has been called linux.conf.au since 2001
<jamesh> no point in wasting the brand recognition
<_thumper_> how often is it in NZ?
<jamesh> that was the first time
<_thumper_> so not likely to be there again soon :(
<jamesh> it is very exhausting to run the conference
<jamesh> it's taken 6 years for the Sydney guys to think it would be a good idea again :)
<_thumper_> we'll I have a conference in Oxford on 11 April next year
* _thumper_ signing off now to head to the Funan IT centre
<mpt> Moving the Launchpad team to NZ would double our productivity
<jamesh> because of the ample supply of sheep?
<malcc> I'm afraid I can't move to NZ right now, maybe later
<mpt> No, because it's so small
<mpt> We wouldn't have to shout so loudly
<malcc> It's bigger than the UK, according to the CIA
<jamesh> malcc: but it does have more sheep, right?
<malcc> jamesh: I think so. The UK apparently has 36 million sheep, and the latest figures I could find for NZ show 45 million in 1999, but dropping rapidly
<mpt> Yeah, it was about 70 million in 1990
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
* ddaa goes out for lunch with itaapy folks
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> jamesh: can we do a conf call about the scheduler?
<jamesh> okay.
<carlos> is there anyone else getting this error?
<carlos> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileQYjPBq.html
<indraveni> kiko: Hi , 
* carlos -> lunch
<surak> If I go to Launchpad -> Distributions -> Ubuntu -> 6.10 -> Bugs, do I have the proof that Edgy rocks or that there's a usability issue here? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs
<matsubara> surak: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/32795
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32795 in malone "Distribution release Bugs pages and portlet list hardly any bugs" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<surak> ops
<indraveni> kiko: hi, r u thre
<indraveni> kiko: hi, are you there
<kiko-zzz> indu, hey
<kiko> fala op
<salgado> kiko, do you have write access to staging?
<kiko> salgado, no
<salgado> carlos, I'll have to bother you again, then. ;) 
<carlos> salgado: go ahead
<salgado> carlos, can you run https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file64pNHr.html on staging for me? 
<salgado> carlos, actually, there are some other things that I need and I already bothered you a lot... I'll get one of the admins to do that for me
<salgado> carlos, just one quick question... do you as which user the cronjob that rebuilds staging is ran?
<carlos> salgado: sorry, I was distracted
<carlos> I got many duplicates key errors
<carlos> it's ran as launchpad
<salgado> right
<salgado> I think it's better to file an RT if I want to stop it being rebuilt over the weekend, right?
<carlos> you mean the database?
<salgado> yeah
<carlos> I don't have access to that and even if I had, stuart or an admin should do that
<kiko> carlos, can you answer
<kiko> Subject: Gallery and Rosetta
<kiko> in launchpad-users now?
<carlos> sure
<kiko> SteveA, carlos: the "Rosetta reverts translations" is on the verge of becoming a disaster.
<carlos> I know, and I don't have a clue, I'm thinking on adding some extra logging information in our database
<carlos> so I can track better those changes and figure where the problem is
<kiko> carlos, a) ask for help b) make that zero-priority
<kiko> SteveA?
<carlos> zero-priority?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> highest
<carlos> oh, ok
<salgado> forget-sleeping
<kiko> right
<kiko> salgado, is there any chance of getting that review today? I can walk you through it if you like
<salgado> kiko, yeah, I'll get to it soon. just sorting out some issues to get an up-to-date list of mirrors on staging
<SteveA> carlos: hi.  I just talked with kiko.
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> I'm going to read the messages on rosetta-users, then I'd like to have a skype call with you
<kiko> salgado, sure -- I just want to plan my day. so review late afternoon or so?
<salgado> no, review going out quickly
<kiko> ah, cool.
<salgado> I'm on VAC this afternoon
<kiko> no way
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<kiko> unsubscribed some loser from launchpad-users who has a whitelisting-promter
<kiko> ddaa, you know the text "This branch has no summary"?
<kiko> on the branch page?
<ddaa> kiko: yes
<kiko> ddaa, can you add an "<small><a href="">Add one now</a></small>" to it?
<ddaa> Mh
<ddaa> There used to be something like this.
<ddaa> I think it was removed because it needs to be only visible when the user has the permissions to do so.
<WebMaven> SteveA: AYT?
<ddaa> kiko: so, I'll add one if you tell me a simple way to achieve this result.
<WebMaven> SteveA: ping
<kiko> ddaa, well, you can use require/lp:Edit or something IIRC. another option is to allow anyone to add a branch description :-)
<ddaa> kiko: we won't do just that, but we will do bug 36073
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36073 in launchpad-bazaar "product owner should be able to edit some branch details" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36073
<kiko> ddaa, yeah.
<ddaa> kiko: I'm a zpt ignoramus, if you can give me usable directions, I'd be glad to make a nice patch with pagetests for this.
<kiko> ddaa, sure. one sec.
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<ddaa> kiko: I do not think we need to block on a Grand Unified Action Scheme to do history tracking.
<ddaa> no BDUF, please
<kiko> not a unified action scheme for launchpad
<kiko> but to do it right in malone I'm sure we need one.
<ddaa> let's just whack up some crappy and inconsistent as we need it
<kiko> we have that for malone
<kiko> it breaks all the time
<kiko> and nobody fixes it because it's extra work
<ddaa> interesting
<kiko> I'm very much against a half-baked history solution
<ddaa> I'd like to read more about this.
<kiko> ddaa, just click on "Activity Log"
<kiko> and you'll see how bad it is :)
<kiko> we should use the zodb for history
<ddaa> so, this tabular display sucks horribly
<kiko> to say the least!
<ddaa> whoever decided everything should be tables should probably step back a bit
<kiko> it's hard to see when there's all that smoke from the designer's joint
<ddaa> aside from this, it's plenty useful
<kiko> until you notice that half the changes aren't captured
<ddaa> so, what?
<ddaa> is this worse than nothing?
<kiko> sometimes
<kiko> the end-user trusts that history will capture his change
<kiko> and it doesn't
<kiko> for instance
<kiko> security 
<kiko> the fact that a bug was marked private/public is not tracked
<kiko> but some people, mdz included, assumed it did
<kiko> and then...
<ddaa> I'll tell you one thing that would make me plenty happy.
<ddaa> there's a pretty good email notification system
<ddaa> 1. make sure the email notification is always generated internally, even if it will be sent to nobody
<ddaa> 2. just record the damn thing as blog
<ddaa> with a date
<ddaa> and an author
<ddaa> done
<kiko> that's an idea
<ddaa> actually, I meant "as a blob"
<kiko> carlos, also:
<ddaa> but blog works well too :)
<kiko> Subject: BUG: Lost russian translation in MPlayer from Dapper to Edgy
<kiko> carlos, something else I'd like to see a reply from you on.
<kiko> carlos:
<kiko> Subject: Accepted openoffice.org 2.0.4-0ubuntu1 (source)
<ddaa> kiko: here's another option
<ddaa> use svn as a back-end
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> my zodb suggestion was in that line
<ddaa> dunno if zodb is good at versoning
<ddaa> but the svn fs is pretty much what we need here
<kiko> yeah, it is
<carlos> kiko: that one is just that mplayer is in universe. In fact it's not in Dapper, so nothing is lost...
<BjornT> ddaa: we already do that (re email notications). the notification is always generated, and it has a date and author. in fact, we made an explict choice not to delete the notifcations after they are sent, just in case we wanted to use them later :)
<carlos> kiko: at least not in Rosetta
<ddaa> BjornT: fantastic!
<kiko> carlos, the fact that you haven't replied is concerning -- and nobody else has either 
<ddaa> BjornT: so we can just discard the current history stuff and display email stuff instead?
<carlos> I'm a bit behind on those mailing lists
<ddaa> kiko: I think that's the way to go
<ddaa> much more realistic than trying to introduce large infrastructure changes at this point
<carlos> it's now an excuse, it's just an explanation. I will try to be back on track
<ddaa> I know by experience that making anything depend on better infrastructure is a sure recipe for endless delays...
<BjornT> ddaa: yes and no. we have the issue that the email notifications don't go as far back as the bug history goes. but we should be able to generate the old history if necessary.
<kiko> ddaa, well... it would be a nice cleanup to unify this, and it could be done incrementally.
<kiko> carlos, rosetta-users is either yours or danilos, make sure people get prompt answers
<ddaa> okay, I'll keep the email archive idea under my pillow
<ddaa> when the time will come to actually do it for branches
<kiko> carlos, you talk it over with danilo_ and decide who's going to cover it
<ddaa> (soon, hopefully)
<ddaa> I'll ask if anything better is ready on the ML
<ddaa> then I'll proceed
<carlos> kiko: ok
<kiko> carlos, I don't want to find out about problems because I read the list -- I want you guys to say "we have a problem that is bothering many users"
<carlos> kiko: I was following the problem about missing translations from malone, but you are right, don't worry
<kiko> cool. yeah, malone is great, but the users mailing list is publicity, and it can be really bad publicity if the users don't feel developers pay attention to it
<carlos> right
<matsubara> BjornT: is it feasible to have a bug tracker registration workflow where you inform only the tracker's URL? mpt commented about doing that on bug 4592
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4592 in malone "Add Watch page (+addwatch) should make it easy to add a new bugtracker" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4592
<kiko> matsubara, one day yes but not before 1.0 :)
<matsubara> BjornT: sorry, not only the tracker's url but the base_url + bug_id
<BjornT> matsubara: yes, something like that. my long-term plan is that the user should be able to simply confirm that he wants the register the tracker, while adding the bug watch.
<matsubara> BjornT, kiko: oki, because I'm going to close that bug and open a new one regarding that. what do you think?
<kiko> matsubara, why close and not mutate?
<matsubara> kiko: yeah, I'll do that, but I don't like it. Looking at the bug number and date it feels like: "Wow, this bug was reported eons ago and wasn't fixed yet."
<kiko> matsubara, it's true though. :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> cprov-lunch, can you update the title/description for bug 65052?
<Ubugtu> Bug 65052 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/65052 is private
<kiko> cprov-lunch, err I meant bug 62976
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62976 in soyuz "duplicate package/version allowed in unapproved queue" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62976
<kiko> BjornT, is there a way of setting the widget value we're going to post using testbrowser? I.E. I want to set a date to year=2000 but the select box only offers years up to 2001.
<BjornT> kiko: no, i don't think so. testbrowser is meant to mimic a real browser, so it won't (easily) let you do things you can't do in a browser.
<kiko> BjornT, how do you propose doing that when you want to test you handle invalid values correctly? using http()?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, http() should be fine. can't think of a better way. although, for such tests i personally prefer doing non-pagetests, i.e. test the view class directly.
<kiko> BjornT, okay. question 2:
<kiko> is it possible to clone a browser instance?
<kiko> I want to test double-posts
<kiko> and right now to do that I need to manually copy the browser data
<ddaa> kiko: what about copy.deepcopy?
<kiko> ddaa, that's kinda pornographic
<BjornT> kiko: it might be easy doing that using goBack(). the bad thing is that goBack() doesn't work that well in our version of testbrowser.
<ddaa> I assure you, in Dutch it's perfectly safe-for-work
<malcc> browser.reload works for double post testing, I believe
<kiko> ddaa, the dutch find the strangest things normal
<ddaa> pornography, for example?
<kiko> malcc, really? doesn't reload()ing update the page and form elements?
<flacoste> kiko: fyi, tt-workflow landed in RF 4199 and is now up on staging
<kiko> flacoste, I know all about this, let's love this branch a bit :)
<malcc> kiko: Yes, I'm pretty sure. Check pagetests/soyuz/26-queue-pages.txt
<BjornT> kiko: ah yes, it seems that reload() would do it as well.
<kiko> BjornT, rock on!
<flacoste> kiko: do you know how much testing time we got before this is rolled out?
<kiko> flacoste, as long as we want. :)
<flacoste> kiko: fine :-)
<ddaa> BjornT: okay, sent replies to all your three reviews for partial-copy
<ddaa> BjornT: still have to write the "later mail" one
<ddaa> BjornT: can we talk it through first?
<flacoste> kiko: i'll send a request for feedback to launchpad-users like I did before we deployed guided support filing
<BjornT> ddaa: ok. can it wait until monday? i have to get something to eat now.
<kiko> flacoste, good job
<ddaa> mh... I guess it will have to wait...
<ddaa> writing the later email then... my mondays tend to be quite busy usually
<flacoste> kiko: we should also run the new expire-tickets.py script on staging to see how it behaves
<kiko> BjornT, malcc: I can't easily use reload() because the friggin page redirects after posting
<malcc> kiko: Then I've got nothing. Sorry
<kiko> @#!$$!
<flacoste> kiko: btw, you have a better http() in Browser.open(): browser.open(url, urllib.urlencode({'field': 'whatever'}))
<kiko> flacoste, ah!
<kiko> very cool
<kiko> flacoste, maneirissimo
<flacoste> babelfish isn't able to translate that one :-(
<kiko> it means "super-cool!"
<salgado> kiko, everything seems fine
<kiko> salgado, thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68655 in launchpad "It should be easy to clone browser() instances." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68675 in soyuz "test soyuz-upload.txt fails in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68675
<kiko> heh
<kiko> matsubara, how much faster is bzr+ssh push
<matsubara> kiko: haven't tried it yet
<kiko> me neither
<kiko> I don't know whether I should or not :)
<flacoste> kiko: go ahead you shouldn't have any problem with it
<kiko> flacoste, I'm lazy though
<flacoste> perl -i -e 's#sftp://devpad#bzr+ssh://devpad#' ~/.bazaar/locations.conf is your friend :-)
<flacoste> oops, rather use -pe
<flacoste> kiko: ^
<kiko> I would rather use an icepick to edit that file!!!!
<kiko> but sed works
<kiko> but I am not upgrading just yet
<flacoste> chicken
<kiko> because I am a poullinet
<flacoste> you mean a poulet?
<kiko> like a little chicken
<kiko> poulinette?
<kiko> I can say it and french girls understand what I mean!
<flacoste> poulette!
<kiko> obviously you're not a french girl
<flacoste> nor a french boy :-)
<LarstiQ> poultry?
<SteveA> kiko: are you in the office?
<kiko> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68702 in malone "+packagebugs-search crashes when field.sourcepackagename is a non-existent package" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68702
<fabbione> SteveA: ping?
<fabbione> kiko-afk: ping?
<lamont> kiko-afk: how come I'm getting copies of launchpad support tickets (e.g. 2072)
<lamont> or rather, WTH is ubuntu-audio subscribed to that ticket?
<fabbione> lamont: ubuntu-audio is registered as contact point for LP
<fabbione> we need to kill that
<lamont> fabbione: oh. let me rephrase that....  kiko-afk WTF is ubuntu-audio a contact point for LP???
<fabbione> aha
<matsubara> lamont, fabbione: someone from the team might have subscribed it
<fabbione> matsubara: ok 2 things please
<fabbione> remove ubuntu-audio and ubuntu-audio-art as contact point for LP
<fabbione> and https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/2072
<fabbione> check for Geoff Newman autoreply and please disable the account
<fabbione> we already get enough SPAM.. i really can't care less of LP tickets because i am part of the Ubuntu kernel team
<matsubara> fabbione: I can't unsubscribe the teams. Only team members can do that; Here: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+support-contact
<fabbione> i am not a direct team member and i can't do it
<fabbione> hence we are here asking for an LP admin to do it
<matsubara> fabbione: I'll nag kiko about it when he comes back.
<fabbione> kiko-afk: consigliere... i know you will make sure that everything is ok...
<fabbione> kiko-afk: the familiy will be once again honoured of your help
<fabbione> matsubara: thanks
<matsubara> fabbione: hmm I'm afraid kiko won't be of much help. I just found out that admins can't unsubscribe other teams that they're not member of. Obviously they can add themselves to the team and unsubscribed but that shouldn't be like that.
<matsubara> fabbione: I'll file a bug about it. Meanwhile, the easiest route would be to ask martin pitt to unsubscribe ubuntu-audio 
<fabbione> matsubara: another bug? i am pretty sure i filed one already a few months back
<matsubara> fabbione: do you have the bug number handy?
<fabbione> no.. i filed months ago
<SteveA> fabbione: hi
<fabbione> hi SteveA 
<fabbione> SteveA: ^^ pretty please
<matsubara> fabbione: well, couldn't find it. I'll dupe it later if find it. btw, I think it would be rude to unsubscribe ubuntu-audio-art since no member explicitely asked for that and the likely culprit for the spam you're receiving is your implicit subscription to ubuntu-audio via ubuntu-kernel.
<fabbione> well i didn't ask to be implicitly subscribed to ubuntu-audio even if i am the owner of ubuntu-kernel
<fabbione> so any foobar idiot that creates a team can endorse another team without permission and i am forced to get their spam
<fabbione> never mind it's pitti.. i can talk to him
<fabbione> but there is a design flaw here
<fabbione> it's like i will make lp-admins part of ubuntu-bugs
<fabbione> and you start getting 2398294732 emails per day
<fabbione> you would NOT be pleased by that
<kiko> heh
<kiko> MaSa69, what's going on?
<kiko> err
<kiko> matsubara?
<SteveA> fabbione: we know there's a problem where the agreement for teams being members of teams is not approved in both directions
<matsubara> fabbione: yes, you're completely right to be annoyed. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.  I'm just explaining what happened.
<SteveA> matsubara: is there anything you need an admin to do?
<fabbione> matsubara: i know what's happening.. i am already aware of that.. i want it fixed please
<matsubara> fabbione: I'm not trying to justify lp faulty behaviour.
<fabbione> this has been diagnosed already a long time ago
<fabbione> bug filed and probably lost
<matsubara> SteveA, kiko: could you please add yourself to ubuntu-audio team and unsubscribed it from launchpad support contact here: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+support-contact
<fabbione> and check also that person that's spamming LP back
<SteveA> matsubara: well, let's just one of us do it
<kiko> I can do it
<fabbione> kiko: consigliere.. i had no doubts...
<kiko> matsubara, do we know who subscribed this team?
<kiko> fabbione, done.
<fabbione> kiko: grazie consigliere. the family will not forget
<kiko> but wtf
<matsubara> kiko: I don't know for sure, but I think it was Fred Chu
<kiko> who is this fred chu person?
<fabbione> kiko: be careful
<fabbione> there are 2 audio team
<kiko> I know
<kiko> both need to be removed
<fabbione> you want to take away ubuntu-audio-art
<fabbione> ok thanks
<kiko> Support contacts for Launchpad
<kiko>     * Launchpad QA
<kiko>     * Andrea Veri
<kiko>     * Fred Chu
<kiko>     * SecurityLiveCD
<kiko> I'll get rid of SecurityLiveCD too
<kiko> matsubara, can you contact this fred chu person and let him know what he did wrong?
<matsubara> yes kiko 
<kiko> thanks dude
<fabbione> kiko: great thanks
<kiko> fabbione, should be all good.
<fabbione> kiko: did you also see that Geoff Newman spam on ticket 2072?
<kiko> not yet
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> it's somebody with an autoresponder
<fabbione> nothing fancy
<kiko> ah
<fabbione> anyway.. thanks for the thing guys...
<kiko> fabbione, do you have a URL for it?
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/2072
<kiko> thanks
<fabbione> i am going to hit the bed and crash till monday morning
<fabbione> no problem
<kiko> night duder
<fabbione> night consigliere..
<kiko> how annoying
<Mez> how long does it take before bazaar.launchpad.net recognises your ssh key
<sabdfl> kiko: around?
#launchpad 2006-10-28
<kiko> sabdfl, yes, back now
<kiko> was on the phone
<sabdfl> want to catch up by phone quickly?
<sabdfl> what time is it over there? my timezones are pretty shot
<kiko> sabdfl, it's 7:30, sure I'll take a call
<kiko> sabdfl, what are you doing awake anyway?
<sabdfl> it's the lag man, the lag
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68732 in launchpad-support-tracker "Members of teams should be able to remove any teams they're a member of (implicit or explicit membership) from being a support contact." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68732
* BaKKaR showring
<jldugger_> is there a way to sort open bugs lists in launchpad by number of subscribers?
<kiko> jldugger_, not today, but file a bug and we can do that.
<jldugger_> i was just thinking it might be a better indicator of priority than "importance"
<Mez> Hi there, is there anyway I can get mailman to accept emails from launchpad, but not be an open list ?
<kiko> Mez, yes.
<Mez> I've tried adding Sender: bounces@canonical.com to my spam filters and setting that to accept.
<kiko> Mez, just add us to the sender filters.
<Mez> but it doesnt seem to work
<kiko> Mez, do you have it set up to moderate?
<kiko> if so, just look at the queue and there's an option to accept email from that address
<Mez> kiko: that would work, however when LP sends bug emails to a user - it sends them as the preferred email address of the user
<kiko> mmmm
<Mez> so, if I were to reply to a bug - I'd recieve email from ubuntu@sourceguru.net 
<kiko> good point
<Mez> which would be fine - but I'd have to whitelist each and every address ... 
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> let's see.
<kiko> Mez, yeah.. sounds reasonable.
<kiko> Sender: launchpad-bugs-bounces@lists.canonical.com
<kiko> mmm
<kiko> Sender: bounces@canonical.com
<kiko> yeah, mail coming straight to me comes with that sender
<Mez> yes - however, that doesnt seem to work
<Mez> if I add that as a filter for spam (and set to accept)
<Mez> then it still gets set pending moderator request
<kiko> that's odd. might even be a mailman bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68754 in launchpad "Missing sort by number of subscribers option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68754
<Mez> kiko: It's darn annoying I tell you that ;)
<kiko> I can imagine
<kiko> friggin spammers
<Mez> (you ought to see -backports moderation request list ;)
<kiko> it wouldn't fit in my eyes
<Mez> kiko: any ideas?
<kiko> Mez, look at mailman code? try matching another header?
<kiko> Reply-To:.*@bugs.launchpad.net
<Mez> kiko: believe me I've tried matching every header I can think of ;)
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> I'd take a look at the mailman code
<kiko> just do the basic experiment
<Mez> kiko: you understand python better than me
<Mez> http://rafb.net/paste/results/zZ8QtF75.html
<Mez> is that just doing nothing if it's set to "ACCEPT"
<Mez>  ?
<kiko> Mez, yeah, looks like a friggin bug. one sec.
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> maybe not, let me see
<kiko> Mez, what file is that?
<Mez> Handlers/SpamDetect.py
<Mez> ah, but it does the same for accept_these_nonmembers
<Mez>     if matches_p(sender, mlist.accept_these_nonmembers):
<Mez>         return
<kiko> hmmm
<Mez> I wish there was a way to test ;)
<Mez> for mailman to provide some oputput
<kiko> Mez, you can write to a file in /tmp
* Mez wouldn't know how
* Mez wouldnt even know how to see if the SpamDetect.py is being called
<kiko> so
<kiko> open("/tmp/x").write("CALLED 1")
<kiko> errr
<kiko> open("/tmp/x", "w").write("CALLED 1")
<Mez> surely that should be open("/tmp/x", "a").write("CALLED 1")
<kiko> well
<kiko> it was just an illustration 
<kiko> you could do /tmp/x
<kiko> and /tmp/y
<kiko> etc
<kiko> but I'm curious to see if that regexp is not matching
<kiko> because it matches manually
<kiko> ah!
<kiko> I think I know what's happening.
<Mez> do enlighten me ;)
<kiko> accept there really means "don't do anything"
<kiko> and then at the end of the chain if nothing decided to do something
<kiko> it is accepted.
<Mez> hmmles....
<kiko> so how is accept actually done
<kiko> mmm
<Mez> it's the order in which it's being called ?
<Mez> !katapult
<Mez> !info katapult
<kiko> look at Queue/IncomingRunner.py
<kiko> and Defaults.py
* Mez has no idea what he's looking for
<Mez> kiko: the thing is - even if I change the pipeline, if what you say about "don't do anything" is the case... it's still going to cause problems no matter what order the pipeline is in surely?
<kiko> Mez, yes. 
<kiko> one sec.
<Mez> if one thing raises a "hold" then surely, afterwards, having a "we dont do anything here - we'll accept later" will make it still hold
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> I'm looking at the code
<Mez> what a bitch eh ?
<kiko> it's funny 
<kiko> but defer and accept
<kiko> are essentially identical
<kiko> except for the fact that accept actually checks the pattern
<kiko> and then does nothing :)
<Mez> kiko: and the annoying thing is - once I've managed to sort it out on my server - I've got to try and persuade someone to fix it on l.u.c too ;)
<kiko> so
<kiko> try this
<kiko> instead of return
<kiko> do:
<Mez> nothing ?:P
<kiko> something like
<kiko> mlist.HandleRequest(msg, mm_cfg.APPROVE)
<kiko> hmmm
<Mez> hmm?
<kiko> I'm trying to figure out what msg is
* Mez hould turn greylisting off temporarily
<kiko> so... I'm not sure
<kiko> it's a bit weird
<kiko> but there appears to be no way to short-circuit approval
<kiko> which is annoying
<Mez> do you reckon that'll work or not ?
<kiko> I'm not sure. I think HandleRequest will do what we want, but I'm not sure what the ids are
<kiko> hmmmm
* Mez wonders why adeile isnt connecting to his mailserver
<kiko> I'm too tired I think
<kiko> I need some zzz time
<Mez> lol
<kiko-zzz> and with that..
<Mez> :(
<kiko-zzz> I think there's a way to get the effect you want
<kiko-zzz> but it's non-obvious
<Mez> yup
<Mez> I think I may have found a way kiko-zzz
<jordi> SteveA, kiko?
<SteveA> jordi: hello
<jordi> SteveA: I wanted to discuss the convenience of creating another translator group, but after discussing with Carlos, we decided to go ahead as we think it's justified
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> SteveA: do we have the list of current launchpad dependencies noted in any place?
<carlos> SteveA: I'm not able to run pagetests, any POST submission fail with a TypeError
<carlos> I removed some packages from my system and I wonder whether that was the cause or just Edgy incompatibility
<carlos> SteveA: the back trace I got is https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileEu5YDT.html
<SteveA> did you recompile stuff after upgrading to edgy
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> I upgraded to edgy last night
<SteveA> I'll try doing a 'make clean' in a launchpad tree
<SteveA> then a 'make'
<SteveA> then a make run
<carlos> SteveA: yeah, I recompile it from time to time
<carlos> when I merge from rocketfuel
<carlos> so I'm sure I have latest code
<jamesh> carlos: I ran into that error and posted to the list about it
<carlos> oh, really?
<carlos> I see it
<carlos> right... I missed that email
<jamesh> carlos: a change to the "cgi" standard library module causes it to have problems with the HTTPInputStreams
<carlos> hmmm, that's what produces more than 150 test failures here (I guess it's the same for you)
<carlos> so If we are moving to Edgy, we should fix it as soon as possible..
<carlos> jamesh: isn't it failing for upstream Zope too?
<carlos> or that's something specific in our tree?
<jamesh> carlos: from what BjornT said, it sounds like it has been fixed upstream
<carlos> so we need to backport the fix in our tree
<kiko> hello
<jamesh> kiko: the fix for bug 929 is up on staging now: https://staging.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/929 <- nice wrapping
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/929
<kiko> jamesh, you think I didn't notice? I am writing you a thank you email as we speak
<kiko> jamesh, the pages look just awesome!
<LarstiQ> jamesh: woot!
<LarstiQ> alas, it doesn't work for my confirmed emails
<kiko> LarstiQ?
<kiko> ah in the portlet
<LarstiQ> yeah
<jamesh> we could probably expose a fmt:break-words tales expression for cases like that
<kiko> jamesh, that would be a great idea -- and not too hard with your patch?
<jamesh> kiko: shouldn't be
<jamesh> LarstiQ: you could just get shorter email addresses ...
<jamesh> or a widescreen monitor
* LarstiQ has a 1600x1200 display
<LarstiQ> but not on my laptop I'm afraid
* jamesh has a 2560x1024 display
* LarstiQ drools
<jamesh> (it has a break in the middle though)
<carlos> smaller fonts?
* carlos hides
<jamesh> and the XV overlay doesn't work for windows stretched over both heads, so it isn't much better for watching movies
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> Subject: Plural forms of Ojibwe (oj)
<kiko> carlos, do we need to do anything about that?
<carlos> prepare the gettext plural form expression from that info
<carlos> and request its addition to our production DB
<kiko> carlos, is it on your todo list?
<kiko> Subject: Approaching translation deadline, OOo
<carlos> all that mailing list is in my todo list, but I'm concentrated with the translation reverting problem
<kiko> carlos, you're not doing very well with your todo list, then!
<kiko> I will prod you to answer when I see something that's been there for too long.
* kiko yawns
<carlos> dude.... I know I'm behind there, we had this discussion yesterday
<carlos> could I get sometime to fix the situation before you complain again?
<kiko> I was hoping you'd go through the recent messages and answer them too instead of burying yourself in another problem for a week :)
<carlos> dude!
<carlos> you asked me to make the translation reverting problem my first priority over anything else!
<kiko> yes, that's right, but you are still allowed to answer 5-minute emails from time to time. :)
<kiko> I'm mostly teasing you
<kiko> but remember that.
<jordi> kiko: besides, the explanation makes me have a few questions
<kiko> anyway let me get back to my report
<jordi> I want to discuss w/ carlos and danilo if his explanation means nplurals=3 or 2
<kiko> jordi, that's cool. then reply to the message so that people can see we're doing something about it.
<jordi> yep
<kiko> if you only communicate directly to them our users get annoyed, and then I get annoyed
<kiko> jordi, are you coming to the allhands? I want company
<kiko> we will rent bikes
<kiko> and cycle all around the bay area from 6-8:30
<jordi> kiko: :/
<jordi> $"DFSD people at lliurex didn't give me perms :(
<jordi> I'm a bit annoyed about that
<kiko> oh ffs
<jordi> yeah dude
<kiko> give me a friggin break
<jordi> I was so looking forward cyclng/running around the city
<kiko> and is that final?
<kiko> no way around it?
<kiko> do you have no vacation time left?
<jordi> apparently not
<jordi> it's already allocated for February
<kiko> february?
<LarstiQ> fosdem?
<jordi> yeah, Norway
<jordi> nope, but I hope it won't overlap
<jordi> fosdem only needs one or two days off
<jordi> after this year's experience, I probably want to be back
<LarstiQ> yay :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68863 in malone "Ethiopic true type fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68863
<kiko> jamesh, what is this, international land-your-pending-branches day? ;-)
<LarstiQ> kiko: haha, you took the ddaa voodoo line verbatim, sweet :0
#launchpad 2006-10-29
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68959 in rosetta "Rosetta should handle Qt/KDE '.ts' Translation Source files in addition to '.po'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68959
<Evaso2> hi guys is anybody interested to get upstream version and NEWS/Changelog in launchpad i have already update data in varius format on dehs.alioth.debian.org? 
<flacoste> OOPS-301S1
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/301S1
<flacoste> oops S301S1
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68966 in launchpad "integrate upstream changelog/news and version number from dehs db" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68966
<Chandy> Hi 
<Chandy> I want to know How Ubuntu setup the build infrastructure for the future release 
<Chandy> How to setup the buildd environment 
<Terminus> hello. question on launchpad, can the display name be changed later or is it permanent?
<Terminus> nm. =)
<cassidy> hi ! I just host a bzr branch on lp but it seems there is a problem. I can't branch it. https://launchpad.net/people/cassidy/+branch/xchat-gnome/channels-dialog
<lifeless> mrning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69157 in malone "[wishlist]  add "gnats" bug tracker to Malone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69157
#launchpad 2007-10-22
<sydhart> Hi - I'm structuring a new Launchpad project with subprojects and need some pointers
<sydhart> Looking at Python & Mono, Launchpad has super-projects 'python-project' and 'mono-project' - I'm guessing this is the recommended way do things?
<nosrednaekim> sorry if this is a dumb question, but I have a folder with a modified version of a program that I want to publish to my branch that I just registered, I see the reccomended bzr command to run, but where do I execute this command?
<kiko-fud> sydhart, it depends on exactly what you are doing. I'd suggest posting a question up in answers.launchpad.net and I'll take a look at it.
<kiko-fud> I need to sleep 
<kiko-zzz> nosrednaekim, in your tree, I guess. bzr add <directory>, for instance?
<kiko-zzz> nosrednaekim, oh, is this the first time you are pushing your work?
 * nosrednaekim decides he needsto attend the Open Week seminar ;)
<nosrednaekim> kiko-zzz: yeah
<sydhart> kiko: thanks, I'm writing to Christian now - it's a rare sort of question
<gnomefreak> is there anyway to get a deleted branch back?
<gnomefreak> or better yet how to push with bzr+ssh, everytime i run that command it fails saying bash: bzr+ssh://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x: No such file or directory 
<gnomefreak> or how do i run --create-prefix with bzr+ssh
<spiv> gnomefreak: --create-prefix isn't needed, that stopped being relevant months ago.
<spiv> gnomefreak: You need to run "bzr push bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x"
<spiv> Oops, I mean:
<spiv> gnomefreak: You need to run "bzr push bzr+ssh://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x"
<gnomefreak> ah thats why
<gnomefreak> spiv: ty
<spiv> gnomefreak: you're welcome
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<gnomefreak> spiv: when pushing i get bzr: ERROR: Generic bzr smart protocol error: <Fault 8002: 'error'>
<spiv> gnomefreak: ugh, right.
<spiv> gnomefreak: that error message will get much better shortly.
<gnomefreak> spiv: ok cool ty
<spiv> gnomefreak: in the meantime
<gnomefreak> hm?
<spiv> gnomefreak: actually, I'm not sure why you'd be getting that error.
 * spiv looks
<spiv> gnomefreak: what happens if you use "bzr push sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x" instead?
<gnomefreak> i think i figured it out give me a minute and ill let you know
<spiv> Ok.
<gnomefreak> python-paramiko was missing
<spiv> Hmm.
<spiv> That shouldn't cause that error.
<gnomefreak> it caused the bzr push sftp error i got though
<gnomefreak> yep its pushing maybe the dir was corrupt but i moved /debian/ to another build and it seems to be pushing with just bzr push
<spiv> Ah, right, yes "bzr push sftp://..." needs paramiko.
<spiv> sftp:// should not work if bzr+ssh:// didn't, though.  I was just hoping for a more helpful error.
<gnomefreak> maybe im missing a bzr package for bzr+ssh?
<spiv> No, it's a problem on the server.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<spiv> I'm not sure what problem it is, but I think it'll probably be fixed in the next launchpad update, which tidies the relevant code.
<spiv> At the very least, it'll give better error messages.
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> wtf is up with Lp
<gnomefreak> or bzr :(
<gnomefreak> nvm that was my fault
<ubotu> New bug: #155677 in launchpad "branches are shown in the owner's context, rather than the project's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155677
<carlos_> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #155690 in malone "Have +distrotask default to [blank], *not* 'Baltix'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155690
<baltix> SteveA: Labas
<baltix> doko: hi
<baltix> lamont: hi
<baltix> doko, lamont: are you informed, that samarium (xen-i386 build server) isn't working ? 
<baltix> elmo: or I should inform you, that samarium (xen-i386 build server) isn't working ? 
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: poke
<ubotu> New bug: #155707 in launchpad "Inconsistencies in terms and processes for {approv,accept}ing/declining various types of nomination" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155707
<Ng> can I get LP to mail me a whole bug? I'd like to collect a few to triage on a long flight this week
<Fujitsu> Ng: Haha, that would be too easy. I'm sure you can screenscrape with a bit of work.
<Ng> sure, I could just tell firefox to save the page, but it'd be very cool if I could get it to send me an email with the report, comments and attachments :)
<Hobbsee> Ng: subscribe to the bug?  but that doesnt do attachments, iirc
<Fujitsu> Yeah, attachments aren't email attachments, either inbound or outbound.
 * Fujitsu notes the Malone XML-RPC spec turned 2 yesterday.
<Ng> Hobbsee: that'll only send me individual emails when the bug stage changes - I want to triage a load of Incomplete X bugs
<Ng> but no matter, I can save the pages :)
<Ng> s/stage/state/
<Hobbsee> Ng: ahhh
<ubotu> New bug: #155721 in launchpad-bazaar "branch listing sorting by date created, recent changes backwards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155721
<Hobbsee> is there any way aorund the +packages timeouts?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Turn off the redirection for two hours.
<Fujitsu> Or use staging for outdated stuff.
<Hobbsee> ah, thanks
<Fujitsu> Can some sysadminish person please bounce the PPA buildd queuing daemon?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: a guy tried that before.  you might want to file a rt ticket
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Perhaps.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: or find an employee, and get them to escalate it thru there
<Fujitsu> They're probably largely asleep.
 * Fujitsu pokes Ng ^^
<Ng> Fujitsu: what's up with it?
<Hobbsee> Ng: it's timing out
<Hobbsee> Ng: (samarium)
<Ng> samarium looks to be building fine
<Ng> I re-enabled it about an hour ago - I figured Fujitsu was talking about something else
<Fujitsu> Ng: Some PPA builds are still Pending after >12 hours.
<Ng> Fujitsu: I would think thats just becaue the i386 PPA builder was disabled yesterday
<Fujitsu> Ah, they're done now, it seems.
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't they have gone to Needs Building, though?
<baltix> Fujitsu: hi
<Ng> Fujitsu: not sure tbh, I doubt it, but I'd have to refer you to cprov or other LP guys for that kinda stuff
<Fujitsu> Ng: Yeah, I was going to talk to him when he appeared.
<Fujitsu> baltix: Hi...
<baltix> maybe you know why status of this build - https://launchpad.net/~baltix-members/+archive/+build/412683 is still pending, while other my builds (which are queued later than empathy) are already finished...
<Fujitsu> baltix: The queueing was stuffed until not more than an hour or so ago, so the order will likely be a bit off, and there is a backlog.
<baltix> Fujitsu: so, I should just wait ?
<Fujitsu> baltix: Correct.
<Fujitsu> As there's only one i386 buildd, it could take a while.
<Fujitsu> Hi cprov.
<Fujitsu> Would samarium being dead cause PPA i386 builds to remain Pending until more than an hour after its revival?
<cprov> Fujitsu: let me check.
<cprov> Fujitsu: certainly,  it's the only i386-ppa builder :(
<cprov> Fujitsu: but it seems to be building regularly, https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/samarium/+history
<kiko> cprov, except for last night when it was jammed :)
<Fujitsu> cprov: I thought they would be moving to Needs Building anyway.
<Fujitsu> Also, is there any global PPA +builds?
<cprov> Fujitsu: no, there is not global PPA +builds yet.
<Fujitsu> That would be useful, otherwise there's little indicator of the backlog.
<cprov> Fujitsu: right, could you please file a bug ?
<kiko> is there not a bug filed on that already?
<Fujitsu> I haven't seen one, so I'll file it now.
<baltix> Fujitsu: hey, my build was successfully finished :)
<Fujitsu> baltix: Ah, good.
<danboid> I've tried submitting a bug/ package request to launchpad but all I get is 'There has been 1 error' but it doesn't say what!
<danboid> Am I not permitte to report bugs / package requests??
<danboid> anyone know what this error could be?
<Fujitsu> danboid: If you scroll down, it should have highlighted something...
<ubotu> New bug: #155758 in soyuz "Global PPA +builds would be useful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155758
<jordi> hmm, no sabdfl
<kiko> danboid, what did you type into the fields? what URL are you at?
<danboid> kiko: Its OK- problem seems to be solved now thanks!
<lamont> baltix: down machines? elmo.  build issues? infinity or myself
<liri> kiko: morning
<kiko> morning liri 
<liri> kiko: any news on that format-specific translations support?
<kiko> danilos, carlos: hey there
<carlos> kiko: hi
<danilos> hi kiko
<carlos> liri: which format are you interested on?
<kiko> danilos, carlos: can you talk to liri about his request? he's looking for more information on alternative translation formats
<danilos> kiko: I've put carlos on it, don't worry :)
<carlos> liri: we have the infrastructure in place to handle that
<carlos> liri: so is just a matter of implement a concrete file format
<carlos> we have partial support for Firefox already implemented
<carlos> and OO.org will follow next
<baltix> lamont: my builds was successfully finished today:) - someone fixed the problems
<liri> kiko: sorry was away
<liri> carlos: my language file looks much like this: $l['var']['var'] = "some var" etc... there are also occasions of $l['var']['var']['var'] = "some var also"
<carlos> liri: is that your own file format?
 * carlos -> lunch
<liri> carlos: yeap
<mrevell> popey: ping
<popey> mrevell: pong
<mrevell> popey: Dude, what's your LP username?
<mrevell> popey: Well, I know what it is but
<mrevell> popey: there's a popey username too. Is that also you?
<popey> no
<popey> alanpope is me
<mrevell> popey: Do you mind if use your profile as an example in my Introduction to Launchpad session? I wonder if it looks a bit self-absorbed for me to use my own :)
<Nafallo> hhaa
<popey> heh
<popey> sure
<Nafallo> haha even
<Nafallo> :-)
 * popey will submit some bugs with goatse images in them in time for your session
<mrevell> popey: hehe, thanks
<mrevell> popey: Do you mind if my presentation has a small story in which we work together on a blueprint for a new Ubuntu app that tracks Elvis impersonators? :-)
<Daviey> "Maybe you aren't treating him quite as good as you should be".. Elvs
<Nafallo> lol
<popey> sure mrevell 
<popey> this is at 6pm today (our time) ?
<Hobbsee> hm, i should log those sessions
 * popey is logging them if that helps - without joins/parts/nicks
<Hobbsee> excellent!
<Hobbsee> popey: where will they be?
<Hobbsee> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 22 2007, 14:22:06 - Next meeting: Server Team in 1 day
<popey> hmmm
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/%23ubuntu-classroom.log
<Hobbsee> bwah?  that's weird
<popey> where would you like them?
<Hobbsee> oh, not you, sorry
<Hobbsee> just the timezone thing
<popey> heh
<popey> oh
<Hobbsee> either bot is wrong, or neither london nor germany are on utc time
<popey> correct
<popey> we aren't
<Hobbsee> isnt germany usually on utc?
<popey> London is on BST (UTC+1) and Germaany is on EST (UTC+2) IIRC
<Hobbsee> hm, kay
<popey> sorry CEST
<Hobbsee> popey: are you going to split them per day?
<popey> i guess i can, yes
<Hobbsee> popey: are you on ops duty for today?
<popey> don't think so
<Hobbsee> popey: i think you're now delegated
<popey> O RLY?
<Hobbsee> damn, calling !ops is really effective :)
<Hobbsee> popey: melissa and i arent sticking around to fix it tonight, i dont think
<popey> "it"?
<Hobbsee> popey: giving out ops, moderating the chanenl, etc.
<Hobbsee> besides, i've not forgotten jono saying that what i was doing was effectively useless.  or something like that.
<popey> i bet I dont even have ops in -classroom
<Hobbsee> you do
<popey> damnit
<popey> </jack_bauer>
<Hobbsee> popey: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-classroom list
<Hobbsee> could give mrevell ops though
<mrevell> Hmph?
 * popey drags Hobbsee over to -ops
<Hobbsee> mrevell: the open week
<ubotu> New bug: #155838 in launchpad "Indicate a duplicate bugwatch after editing it" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155838
<carlos> liri: hi, I'm back from lunch
<carlos> liri: is that file a php file? at least it looks like that...
<jhancock__> is anyone here that I can talk to about feature implemention?
<jhancock__> I would just like to see a importance value of none
<jhancock__> to go along with the Won't fix Status
<mrevell> jhancock__: Hey, sorry I'm tied up for the next hour and a half. message me or email feedback@launchpad.net. Alternatively, join us on the launchpad-users list.
<jhancock__> all right
<jhancock__> I email you
<mrevell> thanks
<jsk> LaserJock: ping
<jhancock__> mrevell: I sent it to feedback@launchpad.net but I got an error messege back, so i sent it directly to launchpad-feedback@lists.launchpad.net
<jhancock__> I think it went through
<jhancock__> this time
<mrevell> You got an error message? Could you forward the message to me personally, please? matthew.revell@canonical.com
<jhancock__> I emailed it
<bigon> hi, is it normal that I have a +junk directory in my bzr repository? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bigon/
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<desertc> Question about Launchpad: Can the Blueprint tab be used for non-technical project tracking, for example projects within an Ubuntu Local Community team?  I head the #ubuntu-classroom talk, and I was struck how I had never seen a LoCo use blueprints before.
<mpt> desertc, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio
<EtAlors> re
<desertc> mpt, rapid, Thanks
<gnomefreak> is there a problem with PPA not building packages?
<gnomefreak> its failing (after it passes here)
<gnomefreak> testing to see if its me or bzr bd
<lifeless> SteveA: you pung
<SteveA> lifeless: unping then
<desertc> So, in the Launchpad Blueprint, how does one define a specification?
<desertc> For example, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio-f2f/+spec/ohio-cd-materials
<lifeless> SteveA: ok :)
<desertc> I think there is a dead link at :
<desertc> https://help.launchpad.net/WritingGoodSpecifications
<desertc> Under Launchpad Specification Template
<liri> carlos_: yeah it's a php file
<carlos_> liri: then, is simple, use phpgettext
<carlos_> liri: that will allow you to use Launchpad and you will not need to care about translation details too much in your application
<geser> gnomefreak: what error did you got?
<carlos> liri: I mean, you will be able to use launchpad right now, as we already support gettext file format
<gnomefreak> geser: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10115516/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.iceape_1.1.5-1ubuntu0.7.10%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<gnomefreak> thats the 386 failure im building it here to see if its me or not
<gnomefreak> i get same error with hardy bzr bd
<geser> on a first glance it looks like an error in the package
<gnomefreak> geser: thats why im testing here again
<gnomefreak> but it built fine lastnight
<gnomefreak> i will let you know what i find
<ubotu> New bug: #155921 in soyuz "copy-package cannot copy between archives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155921
<desertc> How do I create a Launchpad specification?
<desertc> (to be used in a Blueprint)
<stdin> desertc: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/<PROJECT>/+addspec (or just click the "Blueprints" on the project page)
<desertc> stdin: Click "Blueprints" and then what to add the spec ?
<stdin> then click "Register a blueprint"
<desertc> I do not see that link.
<jonatin> gnomefreak, make sure that you are following "ogre"... that killed my packages, I was building something in main but it had a dependency in universe... built fine in pbuilder and failed in the i386 build on my PPA
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> jonatin: well cant be since its failing here now anyway
<gnomefreak> im trying without bzr bd but i think its the tarball
<jonatin> shucks!  that woulda been too easy, eh?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> im not understanding since it built fine 12 hours ago
<gnomefreak> and i havent changed my chroot since the build
<jonatin> did you dist-upgrade to gutsy?  They pulled one of my dependencies out and that killed my build
<gnomefreak> jonatin: my chroot has always been a gutsy one
<gnomefreak> it hasnt changed in 2 days
<gnomefreak> purposly
<jonatin> when the gutsy repository pulled out libgda2-dev it killed my build, inside the chroot because gdebi couldn't find a candidate... but that's a pretty specific error, you'd see that right off...
<jonatin> I've been fighting with this for about a week, so I feel your pain, even if the issues are unrelated
<ubotu> New bug: #155929 in soyuz "'lp-query-distro.py development' doesn't report frozen releases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155929
<desertc> mrevell: After your presentation, I was trying to figure out how to use Blueprints for my projects.  Can you help?
<mrevell> desertc: I'd be happy to try :)
<desertc> I see now how I can use blueprints and specifications for organizing projects in teams, but I do not understand the mechanics to do so.
<kiko> mrevell, has he checked out the feature highlights yet? :)
<mrevell> kiko: Good call :)
<mrevell> desertc: here's our quick introduction to Launchpad's features and how they all fit together:
<mrevell> desertc: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/
<mrevell> desertc: Specifically, here's the blueprint section:
<mrevell> https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BlueprintReleasePlanning
<desertc> For example, I started a new project to get a general membership, and I would like to create a blueprint for an actual project, so we can start assigning tasks.
<mrevell> What's your project name?
<desertc> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu.students/
<kiko> that's a team
<kiko> :)
<mrevell> yeah, what kiko said :)
<desertc> Can I create a blueprint for a team?
<mrevell> Well, tell me a bit more about what you want to achieve and I'll help you use Launchpad to do it. What's the blueprint for?
<desertc> Or do I need to associate a project with this team, and then assign a blueprint?
<thumper> desertc: you create a blueprint for a project, and assign it to a team
<desertc> thumper: That must be where my disconnect is.
<desertc> I have been using wikis for this same purpose, of organizing team plans and getting involvement.
<desertc> I heard about blueprints, and it seemed like just what we were creating with wikis, in my LoCo and other "teams".
<LeRoutier> Hello
<desertc> I guess I now need to figure out "projects" and tying them to the "team".
<desertc> Is there a reference page for this, since I don't see it on the highlights you linked?
<LeRoutier> I'd like to know who's responsible for accepting or rejecting membership for launchpad beta team ?
<mrevell> desertc: With a blueprint, you can continue to use a wiki to store the meat of your blueprint's information - e.g. detailed implementation stuff.
<mrevell> LeRoutier: That's me,
<mrevell> LeRoutier: Are you looking for approval?
<LeRoutier> yep
<LeRoutier> I did register on the website not too long ago, it was 2007-10-19 18:15:56 CEST
<mrevell> LeRoutier: What's your Launchpad username?
<LeRoutier> leroutier
<LeRoutier> I asked one primarily to have my PPA activated
<LeRoutier> for now, I had to set up a repo on my own server
<mrevell> LeRoutier: Just a moment. I'll take a look. I have a small backlog from the weekend, still.
<LeRoutier> and as I only have access to a amd64 box, only packages for this arch, not for x86
<LeRoutier> ok, thanks
<lifeless> LeRoutier: you can build x86 on amd64 easily
<desertc> Launchpad revolves around code-base projects so much, it is difficult to navigate for non-technical projects, like LoCos.  Wish there was a Launchpad informational resource that didn't get mired in "CVS", "branches", and "versioning" terminology.
<lifeless> LeRoutier: its documented on the ubuntu wiki, and the #ubuntu-motu folk can help too.
<LeRoutier> oh, sorry, didn't see it
<mrevell> desertc: That's an interesting comment. I'm working on plans for a complete revamp of Launchpad docs etc at the moment.
<mrevell> LeRoutier: What's your Launchpad display name?
<LeRoutier> leroutier/Stéphane Loeuillet
<LeRoutier> https://edge.launchpad.net/~leroutier/
<mrevell> LeRoutier: Welcome to the beta team :)
<LeRoutier> mrevell, thanks
<LeRoutier> trying to dput *changes soon
<ubotu> New bug: #155946 in launchpad "Project overview doesn't show which license the project uses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155946
<sabdfl> evening all
<daniel_ki> hi
<lifeless> hi sabdfl 
<harrisony> its sabdfl !
<thumper> hi sabdfl
<ubotu> New bug: #155956 in soyuz "+me/+packages should present different sections for sponsored uploads" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155956
<LeRoutier> Any ETA for git support in launchpad ? (I'm fed up of account maintainance/admin stuff at fd.o)
<sabdfl> hey guys
<sabdfl> LeRoutier: for the moment at least we think bzr will get fast enough to handle all but the very largest projects
<sabdfl> what's the biggest project you're working on at fd.o?
<LeRoutier> swfdec
<LeRoutier> Company is fed up applying my patches
<LeRoutier> he should just have to pull
<sabdfl> indeed - this stuff all gets better with good tools and processes
<ubotu> New bug: #155961 in blueprint "Export attendees feature should be linkes in Meeting Actions" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155961
<ubotu> New bug: #155962 in launchpad "Superfluous message from email not hidden" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155962
<sabdfl> LeRoutier: swfdec seems pretty small, bar could handle it very easily
<sabdfl> erk
<sabdfl> bzr
<lifeless> haha
<sabdfl> hey lifeless!
<lifeless> hola sabdfl
<lifeless> 4 sleeps
<sabdfl> :-)
<LeRoutier> first two source packages approved by PPA
<LeRoutier> back
<ubotu> New bug: #155978 in launchpad "Answers system does not allow prioritisation of call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155978
<imbrandon> i know you cant give any kinda of definate awnser at all but you know when PPA package removal "might"/"possibly" hit edge ?
<matsubara> imbrandon: you mean bug 128127?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128127 in soyuz "remove-package should work for PPAs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128127 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<imbrandon> matsubara, yes, thanks
<matsubara> imbrandon: so, it was scheduled to this release and it's in progress. likely to land in the next release then next month
<sabdfl> lifeless: packs before departure?
<lifeless> sabdfl: I certainly hope so
<lifeless> the review didn't turn up any showstoppers
<lifeless> so its being worked through at the moment
<LeRoutier> Who should I ask to become a project driver and bug contact ? (https://launchpad.net/swfdec)
<LeRoutier> orphan project for now
<thumper> LeRoutier: there is some generic registrant user but I can't remember the name
<LeRoutier> ~registry ?
<LeRoutier> ok, there are 4 members in it
<LeRoutier> matsubara is one of them, but he's gone
<LeRoutier> ddaa, are you around ?
<ddaa> hello
<ddaa> Can do it. Mind if I ask you about your credentials?
<LeRoutier> ddaa, hi. I'd like to become driver and bug contact guide for swfdec
<LeRoutier> no problem, what do you need ?
<ddaa> first, your launchpad account name :)
<LeRoutier> 'leroutier'
<LeRoutier> I can gpg sign something for you to prove it if you'd like
<stdin> we'll need you're passport and DNA sample too :p
<stdin> s/you're/your/
<LeRoutier> no problem for the passport + id card, I have both versions scanned in a pdf file ;)
<LeRoutier> for DNA, would be harder, have to sequence it
<ddaa> I see you are a bit active in Launchpad
<LeRoutier> and I'm taking back swfdec* packaging for both deb & ubuntu
<LeRoutier> as ds retires from this role
<LeRoutier> David Schleef (ds@debian.org)
<ddaa> Oh, that sounds nice.
<LeRoutier> new packages already in my PPA
<ddaa> nice
<ddaa> LeRoutier: coungrats, you are now the owner of the swfdec project on Launchpad
<LeRoutier> would change versioning to 1ubuntu1 once ds has uploaded my 0.5.1 to deb (sponsored upload until I have my gpg account signed by a DD)
<LeRoutier> ok, thanks, that was fast
<ddaa> you can set the bug contact yourself if you wish, but you should already receive all the bugspam by virtue of being the owner.
<LeRoutier> k. I already registered as it for each source package depending on it
<LeRoutier> but would be cleaner this way
<ddaa> It's a simple operation, the questions were mostly to see how serious you were about it.
<ddaa> Registry is really a placeholder owner for things owned by nobody, so we're not very anal about transferring things to community members who are likely to take care of them.
 * ddaa sees a bunch of packaging links
<ddaa> That's dedication dude :)
<ddaa> On of my tasks for the next few cycles will be fixing the packaging-link UI.
<LeRoutier> I did what's necessary in the swfdec-mozilla package to be compatible with Ubufox
<LeRoutier> (plugin finder for firefox)
#launchpad 2007-10-23
<LeRoutier> but couldn't test it as Ubufox uses Ubuntu's apt db to look for such markers in control files
<LeRoutier> and my packages aren't in for now
<LeRoutier> hum, 14x14 pixels, I guess we'll have to ask our artist to make some custom icons for launchpad
<LeRoutier> nevermind, got the original svgs
<LeRoutier> ddaa, https://edge.launchpad.net/swfdec/ now fully branded, driver & bug contacts filled. All links & descriptions fixed. Thanks for the help
<ddaa> Lovely.
<ddaa> BTW, if you ever stop working on swfdec, I think the considerate thing woud be to give it back to registry.
<ddaa> Maybe with a launchpad-users message.
<LeRoutier> no problem, I won't let it rote
<ddaa> No doubt, just spreading a meme.
<LeRoutier> anyway, it's 1:30AM here, time to sleep a bit, somethings tells me I'll have to wake up to go to work in a few hours
<LeRoutier> bye everyone
<andrew____> !seen mrevell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mrevell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andrew____> what's matthew revell's nick?
<andrew____> ubotu: time?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thumper> andrew____: you have his nick right "mrevell"
<thumper> andrew____: he runs on UK time
<andrew____> oh right, i guess he's sleeping now. thanks
<corevette> how do you print your ssh keys for launchpad
<mpt> corevette, on your person page, click on where it says "1 SSH key(s)"
<poolie> hello mpt
<mpt> hi poolie
 * thumper settles down and waits for the reviewer meeting with a glass of pinot gris
<lifeless> oh damn
<lifeless> I knew I wasn't prepped for something
<lifeless> spiv: btw, reviewer meeting
<lifeless> thumper: care to run it today? I'm making commit 25% faster
<thumper> lifeless: I'm pinot gris'ed
<thumper> not sure I could run out of a paper bag today
 * thumper looks at spiv
<thumper> jamesh: care to run it today?
<lifeless> spiv just ran out to get lunch
<thumper> lunch at 5pm?
<thumper> == Asiapac reviewer meeting ==
 * thumper has taken the liberty of renaming it
<thumper> == Agenda ==
<thumper>  * Roll call
<thumper>  * Next meeting
<thumper>  * Action items
<thumper>  * Queue status
<thumper>  * The 'needs mentoring' flag
<thumper>  * Mentoring update
<thumper> so
<thumper> * Roll call
<thumper> BjornT: ping
<thumper> jamesh: ping
<thumper> spiv: ping
<jamesh> hi
<thumper> jml is on holiday
<thumper> jtv isn't around for some reason
<lifeless> blargh
<lifeless> I claim my fingers are here.
<thumper> and lifeless
<BjornT> hi
<thumper> spiv is out to get lunch
<thumper> so he'll have to catch up
<thumper> * Next meeting
<thumper> many of us will be in Boston
<thumper> jml will be around
<thumper> but who else
<thumper> ?
<lifeless> isn't jml on leave?
<thumper> now he is
<thumper> but not next Tuesday
<thumper> lifeless: are you at UDS?
<lifeless> yes
<thumper> spiv will be around I guess
<thumper> but there isn't much point of a meeting with spiv and jml alone
<thumper> so, next meeting the Tuesday after all hands?
<lifeless> yes
<thumper> done
<thumper>  * Action items
<thumper> there appears to be only one outstanding
<thumper> about jml talking to SteveA about the no param methods being properties on views
<thumper> since he isn't around, we'll skip this bit
<thumper>  * Queue status
 * thumper checks
<thumper> I count 7 and 4 overdue
<thumper> 2 unallocated
<thumper> and two of the overdue are my 1.1.11 branches
<thumper> so no rush there
<thumper> jtv has one overdue but he isn't around and I can't nag him
<thumper> and other one is for .EU/US
<thumper> * The 'needs mentoring' flag
<thumper> this seems to be hung over from last week
<thumper> IIRC barry has a '*' to fix this
<thumper> jamesh: what does the pending reviews script do with a merge-conditional* ?
<jamesh> I don't think it does anything with it yet.  I need to fix that
<thumper> ok
<thumper> shall I action you to do this?
<jamesh> yep
<thumper> ok
<thumper>  * Mentoring update
<thumper> anyone mentoring?
<thumper> jamesh: going ok?
<spiv> thumper: pong
 * spiv catches up
 * thumper has almost finished his glass
<jamesh> there are a bunch I need to go over.
<thumper> spiv: when you've caught up, how's the mentoring going?
<spiv> It's going well.
<thumper> good
<spiv> It's going smoothly enough that I don't have any issues to raise :)
<thumper> * [https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/151304 Bug 151304]; any takers?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151304 in launchpad "Pending-reviews script should email the launchpad reviewers list when a branch misses the SLA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151304
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151304 in launchpad "Pending-reviews script should email the launchpad reviewers list when a branch misses the SLA" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #156107 in rosetta ""Plural Forms" section on language page is awkward" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156107
 * thumper will take that as a no for now
<thumper>  * sinzui: mpt asks what is the reason for no trailing whitespace? Is there really a problem with a line that only has whitespace (preserving the indentation of the previous block)?
<thumper> comments?
<thumper> personally I don't like it as I have it showing up red
<spiv> Really, I don't care much about this issue either way.
<mpt> That was discussed at the previous reviewer meeting
<thumper> mpt: .au or .us?
<mpt> errrrr, .us I guess
<mpt> whichever one barry was at
<thumper> mpt: that was the other guys :)
<mpt> and the result was discussed on launchpad@
<thumper> we like to shove our oar in too
<mpt> oh, carry on then :-)
<thumper> mpt: no comments from .au people though
<spiv> I don't really have much to add to the comments on the list.
<mpt> So, what I suggested to sinzui before he brought it up
<mpt> is that those people with editors that highlight trailing whitespace tweak them to highlight trailing whitespace only on non-blank lines
<thumper> mpt: noted
<lifeless> mpt: there is a problem with changes on such lines
<lifeless> and also, and this is worth noting, it affects sequence matching during diff
<lifeless> thus affecting when conflicts appear
<mpt> Right, a line that is changed unnecessarily is bad regardless of what kind of change it is
<thumper> lifeless: worth considering
<lifeless> mpt: thats not what I said
<lifeless> mpt: in fact an unchanged all whitespace line can be a problem.
<mpt> ok, then I don't understand what you mean by "sequence matching"
<mpt> Are you saying that diff treats empty lines specially?
<lifeless> mpt: no, that it doesn't
<thumper> spaces are not empty
<thumper> semantics...
<lifeless> so two visually the same lines that separate functions that are not the same will lead to a failure to match
<spiv> lifeless: are you saying that we'll get better/worse/different diffs and conflicts if we allow/disallow lines with just whitespace?  (cross out any that don't apply ;)
<mpt> I'm using "empty" to refer to a line that has nothing in it (except a LF/CR/whatever), and "blank" to refer to a line that has either nothing or only whitespace in it
<lifeless> I haven't analysed it carefully enough, been up for > 13 hours now. But I think better if you enforce 'an empty line has length 1'
<lifeless> then 'a blank line must be empty' is the rule I would suggest/require.
<thumper> or using mpt's words blank has length 1
<thumper> right
<thumper> ok
<thumper> next
<thumper>  * mwhudson: should we insist on the summary->blank->description convention for test method's docstrings?
<spiv> lifeless: funny, my off-the-top-of-my-head guess would be the opposite.
<lifeless> if this hasn't been mentioned on list it should be
<thumper> I find PEP-8 sometimes too restrictive when trying to write test method docstrings
<lifeless> I don't really like docstrings for tests
<jamesh> some test runners produce horrid output if the test methods have docstrings
<lifeless> I prefer comments. But thats me.
<spiv> jamesh: not ours, though.
<jamesh> e.g. the cscvs test runner
<lifeless> jamesh: well, thats trivially tunable. Its a pyunit knob.
<thumper> I'm happy with comments rather than docstrings
<BjornT> i also provide comments for test methods. if docstrings are used, they should be properly formatted, though.
<spiv> I don't think a docstring's summary should be restricted to what fits on one line.
<BjornT> s/provide/prefer/
<lifeless> I'm with BjornT 
<spiv> (test method or not)
<thumper> OK, to summaries, comment or docstring is fine, but if docstring, follow PEP-8?
<thumper> summarise
<lifeless> that would be my vote.
<thumper> or zed for you americans (zee)
<lifeless> which btw, doesn't conflict with what spiv said.
<spiv> If docstrings, follow the same docstring style we use everywhere else.
<BjornT> thumper: well, you mean PEP-257, don't you?
<thumper> lifeless: PEP-8 says docstring summary on one line doesn't it?
<thumper> BjornT: perhaps
<lifeless> thumper: it also says pragmatic over purity
<spiv> thumper: IIRC PEP-8 defers docstring style to PEP-257
 * thumper bows to the PEP masters
<thumper> lifeless: I like that part of it
<spiv> I don't.  Summaries short be as short as they can be, but no shorter.
<thumper> * any other business?
<spiv> No other business from me.
<thumper> ok, I'll get the minutes out tomorrow morning (I'm done)
<thumper> == Meeting Over ==
<lifeless> thanks thumper 
<spiv> thumper: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #156117 in launchpad "PPA declares some packages published while they aren't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156117
<ubotu> New bug: #156118 in launchpad "Launchpad lists packages which are not available in a specific release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156118
<gnomefreak> why does PPA compare md5sums of packages uploaded, example the reject mail makes it sound like its comparing md5sum of package~ppa1 and package~ppa2 (they are gonna be differnet)
<gnomefreak> Rejected:
<gnomefreak> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<gnomefreak> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<lifeless> gnomefreak: you can't reuse a version you've already used
<gnomefreak> i didnt
<gnomefreak> ppa1 and pp2
<jamesh> modified orig.tar.gz maybe?
<gnomefreak> PPA should not compare them
 * jamesh is guessing
<gnomefreak> jamesh: its a differnet tarball but same contents since they were made the same way
<lifeless> shouldn't be uploading orig tarball anyway, unless its a new upstream release, and then it shouldn't already be in ubuntu.
<jamesh> but you are uploading a different tarball with the same name?
<gnomefreak> jamesh: yes until i find a way to get the upload without uploading tarball as it failed when i tried it a month ago or so
<jamesh> gnomefreak: how would you store both versions of the package in the same archive then?
<gnomefreak> they have the same contents they were made with same script
<gnomefreak> jamesh: the tarball should get overwrote with new upload
<gnomefreak> if you upload a new tarball
<jamesh> wouldn't that break the MD5 sums from the old .dsc then?
<gnomefreak> why would it care about old .dsc since im uploading a new one
<gnomefreak> once again it should be overwritten
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/223970 from that output why would PPA give a damn about ppa1 at all
<gnomefreak> it has no reason to compare the 2 releases
<jamesh> gnomefreak: why can't you use the old orig.tar.gz for the new package?
<jamesh> gnomefreak: it seems like a problem with your process
<gnomefreak> jamesh: because it was borked
<jamesh> okay then.  Upload a different tarball with a different name
<gnomefreak> ppa1 failed to build 
<jamesh> gnomefreak: wouldn't that just require a different .diff.gz?
<lifeless> gnomefreak: ppa's act like a normal archive.
<gnomefreak> so your telling me ppa doesnt overwrite existing if you upload another tarball?
<lifeless> gnomefreak: exactly.
<jamesh> gnomefreak: if you have 5 versions of a package in the archive based on the same pristine tarball, the pristine tarball is stored once
<gnomefreak> why wouldnt it? in that case maybe have PPA check to see if tarball are same name and not push it with dput
<lifeless> gnomefreak: dput only pushes it if you tell it too or it thinks its an initial upload.
<gnomefreak> so tell me how to upload everything but tarball
<lifeless> gnomefreak: #ubuntu-motu might be a better channel for this
 * jamesh is not sure why the .orig.tar.gz is changing on gnomefreak's machine
<gnomefreak> jamesh: i had to remake it
<gnomefreak> the first one is borked thats why ppa1 failed to build
<jamesh> so it was a partial upload or something?
<gnomefreak> i had to remake it and since this is going in official archives i cant change name of tarball
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> the first tarball was made incorrectly by rules file hence borked so i needed to upload new one.
<gnomefreak> oh and dput doesnt seem to have a way to leave tarball out of push
<gnomefreak> so by dput'ing the sources.changes is always gonna grab tarball sitting there
<gnomefreak> Lp admins still cant remove packages from PPA right?
<ubotu> New bug: #156144 in launchpad "login should be redirected from *.launchpad.net to launchpad.net" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156144
<sabdfl> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> sabdfl: Hi
<sabdfl> gnomefreak: i think they can, or will shortly, be able to remove packages using an admin script on request
<sabdfl> mrevell: want to sync on the release message?
<mrevell> sabdfl: Would you mind if we do that in an hour? Or are you not available then?
<sabdfl> mrevell: noon is fine
<mrevell> sabdfl: Thanks.
<jordi> hey sabdfl :)
<sabdfl> hey, mailbomber :-)
<sabdfl> gave me a hell of a surprise there
<sabdfl> i liked the gentoo bits, particularly
<jordi> heh
<jordi> I had great fun writing that up
<jordi> I think I should post it in the planet
<mrevell> sabdfl: My son has just fallen on his head and I have to take him to the hospital. I'm sorry but I'm unlikely to be back for midday. I'll ping you as soon as I'm back. I've mailed some quick ideas regarding what I tihnk we should cover in the announcement.
<desertc> Yikes.  Sorry.
<sabdfl> mrevell-hospital: hope he's all ok.
<sabdfl> np
<ubotu> New bug: #156202 in rosetta "TextBoxes are aligned out of page in IE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156202
<ubotu> New bug: #156207 in launchpad "OOPS merging an already merged team" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156207
<ubotu> New bug: #156217 in launchpad "Timeout merging big teams" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156217
<gnomefreak> sabdfl: ty
<gnomefreak> does PPA support hardy packages?
<sabdfl> gnomefreak: it will, as soon as Hardy supports Hardy packages ;-)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<sabdfl> there's a bootstrap process for a new release, currently under way
<gnomefreak> cool ty
<sabdfl> as soon as Hardy is switched to being in Development, not Frozen, you should be able to upload PPA packages for it
<gnomefreak> oh ok so PPA follows reg devel processes
<sabdfl> yes
<gnomefreak> sweet
<sabdfl> should do, in any event, it's a bug if it does not
<gnomefreak> good morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hiya
 * carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #156228 in launchpad "admin page to change milestone details contains two 'Series' select box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156228
<saifi> hi all
<saifi> does anybody know how to assign a team to a project ? I have created a team and I have also created a project. now i want to assign the team to that project, how do i accomplish that ?
<mwhudson> saifi: what do you intend to accomplish by this association?
<saifi> make the team a part of the project.
<mwhudson> and what would that imply?
<mwhudson> saifi: you can set the team to be bug contact for the project
<mwhudson> which means the team would be automatically subscribed to all bugs
<saifi> ok
<mwhudson> and there's something similar for answers and translations
<saifi> what i understood from the documentation is that the team can be made the driver of the project.
<saifi> team members can play different roles depending on the tasks at hand.
<mwhudson> oh, driver can bet set in the projects +edit form, i think
<saifi> ok so while I am logged in as team admin, I visit the project page which I created, is that what you are implying ?
<mwhudson> yes
<saifi> this looks a little strange.
<saifi> the society registered a project and created a team.
<saifi> https://launchpad.net/%7Etwincling
<saifi> and the project is at https://launchpad.net/fabio/
<saifi> but the project page does not show the project being registered by it. Instead it shows it as being registered by one of the members !
<saifi> so while TWINCLING is the Driver, it is not the owner. which is not correct.
<kiko> saifi, the registrant can change the owner.
<kiko> saifi, who registered '/fabio'?
<saifi> twincling registered fabio on 6/10
<saifi> today sumit registered as a user as we are starting work.
<saifi> and now it shows him as the person who registered it.
<kiko> no.
<kiko> saifi, that's not possible. teams can't register projects.
<kiko> what happened is that sumit registered that project
<kiko> and he needs to reassign it to the team now, if that's what you want.
<ubotu> New bug: #156258 in malone "'reported bugs' view does not contain all my reported bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156258
<kiko> dupe.
<saifi> kiko yes we want it to be assigned to the team.
<kiko> saifi, he should "Change Owner", then.
<saifi> thanks kiko, let me ask sumit to do that. thanks once again.
<kiko> no probs
<saifi> kiko how do we transfer registration from one user to another ?
<saifi> kiko is it by changing the maintainer information ?
<ubotu> New bug: #156263 in launchpad "Allow deactivation of distributions" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156263
<ubotu> New bug: #156264 in soyuz "one broken buildd can break the sequencer taking all builds offline" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156264
<saifi> thanks kiko, we managed it by changing th maintainer !
<kiko> great.
<ubotu> New bug: #156271 in launchpad "Allow administrators to reactivate disabled projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156271
<mrevell> sabdfl: Hi. Would you like to talk about the release announcement? (Doctor says everything seems to be okay with my son, by the way.)
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next developer meeting: Thu 25 Oct 2007, 1400UTC | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: http://tinyurl.com/2wmogh
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next developer meeting: Thu 25 Oct 2007, 1400UTC | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<Kmos> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vodovod -> OOPS-661EA77
<mrevell> Kmos: I can't find a package called vodovod
<Kmos> mrevell: it exists
<Kmos> hmm.. maybe it doesn't exist
<Kmos> apt-cache show vodovod don't show anything? i'm not at linux now
<Kmos> i need to request it
<Hobbsee> well, it doesnt appear to exist, so attempting to get a page of a project that doesnt exist is futile.
<Kmos> it will be in hardy =)
<Hobbsee> if it gets packaged, and passes qa, yes.
<qense> what group do you have to be a memfer from in order to set the importance of launchpad bugs?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: it's on debian =)
<Kmos> bbl
<qense> Isn't that team the launchpad-bugs team? How do you become a member? 
<qense> anyone? Is there no one who knows the answer, despite so many are online?
<intellectronica> qense: what are you trying to do?
<qense> I would really like to help with launchpad, with bugs(solving them, triaging them) or with other things
<qense> I am already a member of the beta testers
<intellectronica> qense: unfortunately, the launchpad team doesn't accept outside members, but you are, of course, more than welcome to help with reporting, commenting, etc'...
<qense> ok
<qense> I'll try to help as much as possible
<Hobbsee> qense: you need to be a part of ubuntu-qa (or whatever it's been renamed to now).  see #ubuntu-bugs for more info.
<qense> I applied for them
<qense> it's now ubuntu-bugcontrol
<ddaa> Hobbsee: I think qense did mean "Launchpad the project", not Ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that's right
<Hobbsee> ddaa: oh, whoops.
<qense> :)
<Hobbsee> so he did.  ignore me then.
<ddaa> np, I imagine lots of users do not make the distinction
<ddaa> like those whole file tickets on launchpad about ubuntu installation problems...
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.  that's probably because people dont read.
<qense> A lot of people don't know launchpad can be used for other projects too
<ddaa> People do not read.
<Hobbsee> i've taken to pasting the entire team description in the declination letter, for one of my teams now.
<ddaa> That's rule 0 of UI design.
<Hobbsee> yeah well.
<ddaa> I think rule 1 is something like "I mean, they REALLY do not read"
<ddaa> and rule 2 is "But they'll complain if there's no documentation not to read."
<Hobbsee> i'm pondering changing the team to moderated, and saying "if you want membership, please email me at foo@bar, and tell me in a sentence who this team is for"
<Hobbsee> i've had around 6 people so far, in the past few days, who havent read the team description before attempting to join.
<ddaa> Launchpad should support this kind of workflow (so you do not have to another communication channel)
<ddaa> but I can only agree with the idea, I have seen people joining teams for the "strangest" reasons.
<ddaa> Like, people not realizing how launchpad is not facebook...
<ddaa> or people collecting team badges
<Hobbsee> mmm....badges.
<qense> what team do you moderate hobbsee?
<qense> By the way, can you already merge your forum account whit the one in launchpad? I don't know how to test it whn you can't merge
<qense> I use another account on the forum with a different username
<Hobbsee> geser: ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<ddaa> I believe forums are completely separate from launchpad
<ddaa> actually, canonical has nothing to do at all with the forums, it's purely a community initiatitev.
<qense> I heard something about a merge with the forum accounts
<geser> Hobbsee: what about u-u-s?
<qense> I don't rememeber the feature specification, I'll look for it
<ddaa> That's something that may happen in the future, but it's not an issue at the moment.
<ddaa> i.e. you do not need to worry about it
<Hobbsee> geser: the number of people who cant damned well read.
<Hobbsee> right.  fixed. https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<Hobbsee> geser: do you think that will stop people?  ^
<Hobbsee> ddaa: think i'll have more luck with that?
<ddaa> Purest Hobbsee style.
<Hobbsee> ddaa: yeah, well.
<ddaa> Did you learn interpersonal skills on lkml? :)
<Hobbsee> ddaa: iv'e done more than enough retail to know how stupid people are.
<Hobbsee> ddaa: did you know, i had a guy who didnt understand the concept of per-kilo measurements, for fruit?
<ddaa> We have plenty of smart people at he company who don't.
<ddaa> They won't only talk pounds and ounces.
<ddaa> s/won't/will/
<Hobbsee> ddaa: he didnt get the concept that it was not all a flat price, no matter if he bought 2 tomatoes, or 20.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Dunno.  I think so non-MOTUs might feel all rejected and stuff.
<jkakar> This seems to be spinning forever doing nothing: bzr merge https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamesh/storm/reconnect
<Hobbsee> ScottK: if they cant read a description, they won't get far when dealing with problems that they encounter, so...
<jkakar> Am I doing something wrong?
<ddaa> TBH, I have idea what this team is for.
<Hobbsee> jkakar: you're probably missing a dot.
<Hobbsee> ddaa: read the description.  :)
<ddaa> The description gives some information about what it is not.
 * ScottK forgot </kidding>
<Hobbsee> ddaa: This team is restricted to developers - if you have questions, please ask in #ubuntu-motu on IRC or ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com.
<Hobbsee> ddaa: it seems that isnt clear enough?
<jkakar> Hobbsee: Uh.  What?! :)
<geser> Hobbsee: does this 90 days expiry for u-u-s only apply to new members?
<ddaa> Hobbsee: you mean "If you want to know what this team is for, ask in #ubuntu-motu, on IRC or..." ?
<Hobbsee> jkakar: oh, seems that you don't need to supply both merge dirs.
<jkakar> Hobbsee: Right.  I'm running that in a working tree, so the merge-into dir is implicit.
<Hobbsee> ddaa: first half of it, i was thinking mroe.
<Hobbsee> although, technically, they could all be developers.
<Hobbsee> geser: unsure.  i think it's everyone.
<jkakar> The weird thing is that Bazaar doesn't show any progress indicator and doesn't respond to C-c.  I eventually have to C-\ to kill it.
<ddaa> Hobbsee: okay it's a team for developers, but it does not tell me what it is for.
<geser> Hobbsee: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors/+members lists an expiry date only for recent members, the most people don't have one
<ddaa> Maybe, just maybe, was the communication problem was one of an unclear description of the team?
<Hobbsee> geser: hmm, fair enough.
<Hobbsee> ddaa: perhaps.  
<Hobbsee> ddaa: it's for sponsorship of patches for universe and multiverse
<Hobbsee> (and is documented in w.u.c/UbuntuDevelopment
<Hobbsee> )
<ddaa> I think the important things to answer would be something like:
<ddaa> "What would you join this team"
<jkakar> Huh, weird.  I did s/http/https/ on the URL and it worked.
<ddaa> "What email will you receive if you are a member of this team"
<jkakar> It would be nice if it spewed an error message, or even better just did the right thing.  I wonder if this is an LP or Bazaar issue.
<ddaa> "What are our requirements for accepting members."
<Hobbsee> ddaa: hm, true.
<ddaa> In the degenerate case, it can be something as simple as "If you do not know what this team is for, it is not for you."
<Hobbsee> ddaa: i think that they do think they know what the team is for.
<Hobbsee> that's the weird thing.
<ddaa> Maybe it's "This team offers sponsoring for the 'universe' and 'multiverse' components of the archive."
<ddaa> It's very easy to read as "Join this team if you want to be sponsored."
<Hobbsee> hm
 * Hobbsee clarifies it somewhat
<ubotu> New bug: #156322 in launchpad-bazaar "undefined name get_canonical_url in canonical.codehosting.puller.scheduler.PullerMaster.unexpectedError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156322
<ubotu> New bug: #156340 in launchpad "Need to be able to associate multiple email addresses with a team" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156340
<nxi> I'm looking for info on launchpad's xmlrpc api, anyone got a link to documentation,  or example usage?
<kiko> nxi, https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneXMLRPC
<nxi> yep, I found that one but thats only for filing bugs right? is it also possible to query info of existing ones?
<kiko> nxi, not at the moment. there used to be an interface that worked and (though it exported only bug IDs) but that broken
<kiko> broke.
<nxi> ow ok, thats too bad
<daniel_ki> hi
<daniel_ki> It appears that the ppa builder doesn't take build dependencies into account. Is that right?
<daniel_ki> When deciding on the order to build packages in, that is.
<kiko> daniel_ki, it has some intelligence, but not too much yet.
<kiko> i.e. it scores packages with less dependencies first
<daniel_ki> dang
<daniel_ki> So I'll need to update the packages one of another, waiting for the build to finish in between, right?
<daniel_ki> s/of/after/
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<daniel_ki> maybe a simple fix would be to take the dput order into account, e.g. by checking the file modification time
<daniel_ki> moin mpt!
<kiko> morning mpt help
<mpt> kiko, you need help?
<kiko> mpt, yes, review my patch :)
<mpt> ok
<LaserJock> hi kiko 
<ajmitch> LaserJock: well done with the edubuntu session :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: pfft
<LaserJock> just tried to manage the chaos ;-)
<ajmitch> saved the day, you mean
<LaserJock> and here I thought I'd get through an Open Week without doing a session ;-)
<ajmitch> superstars can't escape their fans
#launchpad 2007-10-24
<gregorovius> Hi. I've got a question: I submitted a bug against gdm, but it turns out it's not gdm's fault but ubuntustudio-gdm... how can I move it or reassign it?
<kiko> gregorovius, just click on the down arrow in the task table and change it.
<gregorovius> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #156498 in soyuz "changelog-closes-bugs should also have a just notifies-bug variant" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156498
<dererk> How could I get an Launchpad.net email administrator address ?
<ScottK> For you or to send mail to one?
<dererk> For contacting Administrators of Launchpad.net
<ScottK> The best way to do that is ask a question for the Launchpad project.
<dererk> I spent about 20' looking for any, but the site goes around like a endless road
<ScottK> Heh.  I understand.
<dererk> I don't want to spend even a second to register neither to log in to anywhere
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Dunno what to tell you then.
<ScottK> Hang around here.  One will show up eventually.
<dererk> ScottK, thanks for your time 
<ScottK> No trouble.
<kiko> what's up dererk?
<dererk> kiko, do you administrate or have any relation with launchpad.net ?
<kiko> I do
<dererk> could you please pass me an email address ?
<dererk> I want it formaly 
<kiko> dererk, kiko@canonical.com
<dererk> kiko, thank you
<kiko-zzz> you're welcome
<dererk> have a nice day all
<markybob> what happens if your ppa build fails because of a missing build-depend?  will it be built on another machine?  the package i need is libboost-thread-dev, which is in gutsy and feisty, so i'm not sure what the problem is
<Hobbsee> did you follow the quickstart guide?
<Hobbsee> markybob: no, it wont be built on another machine.  you need to fix your package.
<Hobbsee> to fix it, you need to read and follow the entire quickstart guide.
<ubotu> New bug: #156575 in launchpad "PPA builds do not create -dbgsym packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156575
<norsetto> morning all, is there a way to remove attachments from launchpad bugs? Some users has about 20 MB of them
<Fujitsu> norsetto: If you click the edit button next to each attachment, there should be an option to delete.
 * norsetto checks
<norsetto> Fujitsu: I think you have to member of some team which I guess I'm not, since I see no edit button
<Fujitsu> norsetto: In the portlet on the left.
<Fujitsu> Not in the comments.
<norsetto> Fujitsu: oh yeah, how can anyone be so dumb :-)
<mpt> Another person not seeing portlets :-/
<Fujitsu> mpt: The edit buttons aren't entirely obvious, either.
<Fujitsu> The bugwatches have the pencil, for example.
<RainCT> hi, can someone please remove Freevial's "nothing" series (launchpad.net/freevial/nothing/) :P
<mwhudson> RainCT: file a question if you don't get a response here
<RainCT> mwhudson: yes I know, thanks :)
<mwhudson> RainCT: ok :)
<hggdh> is LP down?
<statik> hggdh: it's working for me
<hggdh> statik: I get the "Please try again later"...
<hggdh> well, not anymore. Go figure
<statik> hggdh: thanks for confirming. there is an upgrade later on, but it should be working right now, let us know if you see it again
<hggdh> statik: will do, thanks
<flacoste> barry: reviewers' meeting?
<barry> howdy everyone, and welcome to the AMEU reviewers meeting
<mwhudson> hello!
<barry> for the next 45 minutes or less, well be discussing the launchpad code review process.
<barry> who's here today?
<bac> AMEU!
<sinzui> me
<intellectronic1> me
<bac> me
<mwhudson> me
<flacoste> me
<statik> me
<BjornT> me
<barry> == Agenda ==   * Roll call  * Next meeting  * Action items  * Queue status  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Next meeting
<salgado> me!
<mwhudson> in a week's time i shall be on a plane, of course
<barry> well, the next meeting will be problematic as it's a travel day to boston.  i certainly won't be online.
<barry> shall we just cancel the meeting then?
<statik> +1 for cancelling for next 2 weeks
<barry> statik: good point.  i don't see any value in having a meeting here when we're all at allhands
<mwhudson> +1
<barry> any objections for canceling the next two AMEU reviewer meetings?
<sinzui> I have a reservation
<bac> +1 on canceling
<sinzui> We hold the meetings in public for a public record
<flacoste> next week is problematic
<flacoste> since many people will be away
<flacoste> and the usual metting period is booked at AllHands
<flacoste> it falls in the morning 'plenary sessions'
<barry> flacoste: right, i agree
<flacoste> so if we still want to hold an online meeting at AllHands we'll need to move the time
<barry> i don't see that we can do it at the regular time in two weeks, and most of us will be traveling next week
<barry> if we still want to do it in 2 weeks time, we could slot it for 11:15 EDT session
<barry> let's see a vote of hands.  please respond 'cancel' if you want to cancel the session while we're at allhands, or 'reschedule' if you want to do it in 2 weeks at a different time
<statik> cancel
<intellectronica> do we already know what's planned for reviewer activity in UDS/AllHands - there was some talk about a training session and so on - maybe we can combine that and make an appearance here?
<barry> intellectronica: if kiko and i can ever find some time to talk about it, we'll do something ;).  i'm not sure there's much value in being online too.  i think it will just slow us down.
<flacoste> cancel
<bac> cancel
<BjornT> cancel
<intellectronica> fair enough
<sinzui> cancel
<salgado> cancel
<mwhudson> cancel
<barry> cool.  so resolved.
<barry>  * Action items
<barry> here are the outstanding action items from the last meeting (both us and AsiaPac)
<barry>  * jml, create a ReviewerMeetingTemplate wiki page similar to BazaarMeetingTemplate with template for minutes and instructions on preparing the email.
<mwhudson> jml is on leave
<barry> jml's not here but i don't think that's done yet
<barry>  * jml to confirm that SteveA's email about using properties rather than no-arg functions on view classes is in a relevant checklist on wiki
<barry> anyone know if that's been done?
 * barry thinks not
<barry>  * barry to ask jamesh to put his `pending-review` script in the tree, mthaddon to make sure it runs, statik to enhance.
<barry> i sent a message to jamesh, cc'd statik and mthaddon.
<barry> asking jamesh to commit pending-reviews to our tree, probably in utilities
<barry> and mthaddon to get the script to run from there
<barry>  * statik to include [https://launchpad.net/bugs/113626 bug 113626] in his enhancements.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113626 in launchpad "pending-reviews should run and display the output of make lint" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113626
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113626 in launchpad "pending-reviews should run and display the output of make lint" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<statik> the wiki page is CodeReviewChecklist, and I think it needs to have a comment about mutable class variables added in addition to the properties vs. functions thing
<barry> i should also have included bug 151304 on that list
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151304 in launchpad "Pending-reviews script should email the launchpad reviewers list when a branch misses the SLA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151304
<barry> statik: +1, can you or bac add that part?
<seb128> hi
<statik> I likely won't get to working on those reviewer script enhancements until December, due to launchpad meetings, allhands meetings, and 2 weeks of leave
<barry> statik: i don't think there's a huge rush
<statik> barry: yep, I can add two comments to the code review template if you can check them for me to make sure they are sane after I do it
<seb128> is it possible to give open (like not restricted to the team members) write access to a team bzr branch?
<barry> statik: yep, will do
<barry> statik: just ping me
<barry>  * intellectronica to merge his patches to the `utilities/review` script
<ubotu> New bug: #156676 in launchpad "Please use standard ASCII quotes, not US-winkle-quotes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156676
<ubotu> New bug: #156677 in soyuz "Version history changelog has broken links" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156677
<statik> seb128: we are in a reviewers meeting at the moment, which is why there is so much activity. however, I know it is possible to set up a team where anyone can join, and that might be the solution you are looking for
<intellectronica> sorry, no news about this yet, but I'll to get it done now that cycle starts
<seb128> statik: ok sorry, I was wondering about the meeting but the topic didn't indicate that, sorry for interupting and thanks for the answer
<barry> statik: one other thing (and i'll submit a bug for this), it would be nice if pending-reviews could take the milestone into account when coloring over sla branches.
<statik> give 'em an inch and they ask for a mile
<barry> statik: :)
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry> there are 4 branches over sla, but (after painful searching on two pages <wink>) 3 of those are for .11
<barry> or 2 are definitely for .11, one is for .10 and one has no designation :/
<barry> i'm not sure why we still have branches for .10 though, especially needs-review branches for .10
<barry> anything else on queue status?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry> so, mentor and recruits, how was hell week for you? 
<sinzui> All is good for me
<statik> I survived only because flacoste took over mentoring for me during that week
<intellectronica> absolutely fine. i didn't had much of a load and got great instruction from my mentor
<mwhudson> it was ok for me
<statik> am looking forward to learning some tips and tricks from sinzui in person soon
<bac> went well
<mwhudson> large soyuz branches are hard to review :)
<sinzui> statik: when pylint lands, I will have no secrets
 * flacoste cannot complain, allocator was gentle on me
<barry> mentors: if anyone feels like their recruit is ready to be graduated, please email me.  it's also fine to let them go through another cycle before we decide.  no need to say anything now.
<barry> cool, anything else?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<statik> I have a question
<barry> statik: go4it
<statik> how many people are currently using the CodeReviewChecklist during a review?
<statik> I have been slack about it
 * sinzui does
<statik> and I just noticed something on it that I forgot to check for, and I think my reviewer forgot to check for
<statik> so I just want to advocate remembering to look at the checklist
<mwhudson> i've not been using it
<salgado> me neither
<barry> sinzui, statik: good points.  i have been slack as well
<statik> I might try to make a version that looks good when printed on a paper
<barry> statik: good idea
<intellectronica> i mostly used it. it helped every time i did, so i learned my lesson :)
<sinzui> statik: salgado and I found some ambiguities in out page template documentation. We need to consolidate some pages.
<statik> sinzui: agreed. it would be cool to do some cleanup of this in person
<statik> that's it from me
<barry> statik: thanks
<barry> anything else on mentoring?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> two quick things not on the agenda (because i suck)
<barry> 1. since the au folks changed their name to AsiaPac, i thought AMEU was more appropriate for us (and a bit catchier than EUAM).  any objections to our name change?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<intellectronica> it's imperialistic
<sinzui> The capitalization is wrong
<barry> intellectronica: maybe we should go with LPA? (Launch Pad Atlantic) :)
<intellectronica> :)
<mwhudson> it can be pronounced amusingly, good enough for me
<barry> well, if you all have better suggestions, email me :)
<barry> 2. i just want to thank everyone for great work during hell week.  it was pretty stressful, but i think we did a great job in general as a team in getting things reviewed for .10
<flacoste> cheers everyone
<barry> that's it from me.  anything else?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<mwhudson> i thought it went quite well
<barry> 3
<mwhudson> having more reviewers sure seems to help
<barry> mwhudson: yes, most definitely
<barry> btw, what's our current reviewer-to-developer ratio?  anyone know off hand?
<statik> I think about 6 lbs
<barry> statik: :)
<statik> :) but I don't know really
<flacoste> barry: we are 35 in LP
<sinzui> 17:35
<salgado> bigger than ever
<barry> and 16 reviewers i think
<flacoste> how many of the 17 are mentoree
<sinzui> 5?
<barry> (i'm not counting stuart)
<barry> sinzui: i think that's right
<barry> cool.  okay.   i'm done.  anything else?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> MEETING ENDS
<barry> thanks everyone!
<mwhudson> thanks barry 
<statik> thanks barry
<ubotu> New bug: #156710 in launchpad "hwdb/+submit should generate and return a unique submission id" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156710
<ubotu> New bug: #156719 in launchpad "Mention package name in bugmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156719
<dantheman440> wow
<dantheman440> long list of people here
<Spads> only 110
<dantheman440> lol
<Odd_Bloke> dantheman440: If you want a long list of people, join #ubuntu. :p
<ubotu> New bug: #156741 in launchpad "HWDB Submissions aren't marked as private when they should be" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156741
<ubotu> New bug: #156744 in launchpad-cscvs "bogus repository root detection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156744
<ubotu> New bug: #156746 in launchpad "[wish] Will be nice to have a gTalk like in Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156746
<al_> hey 
<al_> exit
<al_> hahah
<al_> logout
<al_> hahahahh
<mdke> did anyone else get bounces from mrevell's email server today? is he aware of it?
<salgado> mdke, yep, he seems to have sorted it out already
<Hobbsee> looks like his stuff got sent to ubuntu-devel fine
<mdke> Hobbsee: it was incoming mail I was talking about; mails sent to him by me
<mdke> salgado: cool
<Hobbsee> oh right
<ubotu> New bug: #156759 in launchpad "Include IRC nick in sprint CSV output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156759
<sistpoty> hi
<sistpoty> Rinchen: thanks a lot for the PPA TOS update
<Rinchen> sistpoty, you're welcome.
<Rinchen> sistpoty, let me know if you find any problems with it
<sistpoty> Rinchen: what's still unclear to me is who should be responsible for team maintained ppa's... will each member need to sign the TOS? or will each member be responsible for his/her uploads?
<sistpoty> Rinchen: though I guess that would not necessarily be inside the TOS itself, but could be inside a FAQ or s.th.
<Rinchen> sistpoty, The team vs individual aspect we realize is not as clear as it should be
<Rinchen> sistpoty, We're going to work on that a little over the next cycle or two.
<sistpoty> ok, cool :)
<Rinchen> sistpoty, as for the PPA terms, note the modification of the wording: "This applies whether you are a team member or administrator or otherwise."
<Rinchen> but it's still not quite the way we want it
<sistpoty> yes, I've seen that, that's why I don't think it would need be in the TOS itself ;)
<Rinchen> it's meant to cover the gaps until we can work on clarifying the team vs individual aspect.  
<sistpoty> :)
<Rinchen> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #156779 in launchpad "hwdb/+submit should provide a relevant error message when XML is invalid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156779
<ubotu> New bug: #156793 in launchpad-answers "Blank title problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156793
<ubotu> New bug: #156795 in launchpad "Shared locking in glock.py can't cope with unlink()s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156795
<seb128> does somebody know if it's possible to give open (like not restricted to the team members) write access to a team bzr branch?
<ddaa> it's not possible
<ddaa> what do you want to do?
<ddaa> make a world-writable branch?
<seb128> ddaa: yes
<seb128> ddaa: I want to have the merges and updates desktop lists on bzr
<seb128> ddaa: and let anybody claim an update
<LeRoutier> Hello
<LeRoutier> Is that possible that PPA is strictier than linda+lintian ? (wrt BuildDeps)
<pochu> LeRoutier: is it in universe?
<LeRoutier> yep
<LeRoutier> Looks like it can't find a dep that is already in my PPA
<pochu> in debian/control, use "Section: universe/foo"
<LeRoutier> Oh, that.
<LeRoutier> no, already added universe/ to sections
<LeRoutier> https://edge.launchpad.net/~leroutier/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<LeRoutier> aspecialy this log : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10124532/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.swfdec-mozilla_0.5.3-0.1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<leroutier_> In PPA, about 'Pending (xxx)' message. Is lower better (higher priority) or worse (lower priority) ?
<ddaa> seb128: i think the the simplest would be to make a public team
<ddaa> that anybody can join
<seb128> ddaa: ok, I'm going to abuse desktop-bugs then
<ddaa> seb128: that sounds like it would involve receiving bugspam
<ddaa> that might or might not be what you want
<seb128> ddaa: no, we have a mailing list configured for the team which gets the mails
<seb128> or nobody would subscribe, the amount of desktop bug mails is no fun ;-)
<lamont> LeRoutier: build priorities are highest number first
<lamont> if that's what you are asking about
<LeRoutier> yep, was that. thanks
<LeRoutier> should go to #ubuntu-motu to ask for a sponsored upload ?
<lamont> to universe, yes
<lamont> and probably for main too...
<LeRoutier> k, thanks.
<LeRoutier> PPA package removal has been postponed to 1.0.11 ?
<LeRoutier> oh, I see older versions of packages are automatically removed
<LeRoutier> that's good
 * lamont is not lp team, just a user
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a status update for launchpad calendar?  (ie, i saw that it was disabled, has it been re-enabled yet?)
<mpt> tgm4883_laptop, it's been removed entirely
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> any plans on it coming back?
<mpt> Not as far as I know
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, good to know
<mpt> Would having a calendar make Launchpad more useful for you?
<tgm4883_laptop> at least being able to d/l it in ical would
<tgm4883_laptop> somehow linking the milestones of a project to that calendar
<mpt> ah, that's an interesting idea
<mpt> We wouldn't need a full-blown calendar for that
<mpt> Have you reported a bug about it? I can if you like
<tgm4883_laptop> I haven't
<tgm4883_laptop> if you could that would be great
<tgm4883_laptop> I think it would be a good idea.  Currently, we would have to start a google calendar and input everything in there
<tgm4883_laptop> and make sure that they stayed the same
<mpt> done, bug 156857
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156857 in launchpad "Make project's milestones/releases available in ical format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156857
<tgm4883_laptop> awesome, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #156857 in launchpad "Make project's milestones/releases available in ical format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156857
<LeRoutier> Anyone know a way to force debuild to include .orig.gz file into .changes ? (for upload)
<Fujitsu> LeRoutier: debuild -S -sa
<LeRoutier> thanks, trying it now
<LeRoutier> works wonderfuly
<LeRoutier> Are there PPA people around ?
<LeRoutier> A source packet directly went to Published without the xen machines even trying to build them
<LeRoutier> packet not even listed into build history
<stdin> it should be published before it enters the build queue
<stdin> it normally takes about 5-10 mins to enter the build queue for me
<LeRoutier> ah, ok. So source package is marked published long before build starts
<LeRoutier> Then, bug #156872 would be closed as invalid very fast
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156872 in launchpad "PPA: packaged passing from uploaded to published without trying to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156872
#launchpad 2007-10-25
<LeRoutier> closed it as invalid. that's what I call a short lived bug
<LeRoutier> time to sleep before I ask more stupid questions
<LeRoutier> good night
<ubotu> New bug: #156872 in launchpad "PPA: packaged passing from uploaded to published without trying to build" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156872
<ubotu> New bug: #156873 in launchpad "Launchpad emails need to make better use of names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156873
<pcjc2> Hi, a quick question.. I've recently become involved in triaging / fixing X driver bugs, for which we get a lot of log files attached
<pcjc2> Often named Xorg.0.log or Xorg.0.log.old, however not all of these are recognised as mime type text/plain by launchpad (most notably the ones ending in .old)
<pcjc2> Is it possible somehow to auto-map attachments Xorg*.log*.old -> text/plain (or some similar mapping)
<ubotu> New bug: #156888 in malone "Xorg.0.log.old attachments not recognized as text/plain" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156888
<ubotu> New bug: #156904 in soyuz "Stop publishing archive indexes for unsupported PPAs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156904
<ubotu> New bug: #43020 in launchpad "Person +packages page should be batched" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43020
<ubotu> New bug: #156919 in launchpad "More information on where to download files needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156919
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP going down in 15 mins for approx 1 hour for update - https://launchpad.net | Next developer meeting: Thu 25 Oct 2007, 1400UTC | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
 * Odd_Bloke notes that 'in 15 minutes' is probably not the best way of specifying the start of a given period of time. :p
 * corevette wants launchpad to come back u
<Odd_Bloke> mthaddon: ^^
<mthaddon> Odd_Bloke, corevette: won't be too long now... we're trying to do some DB maintenance while we're at it, and it's taking a little longer than normal, but should be back in about 10-15 mins
<corevette> thanks mthaddon
<Odd_Bloke> mthaddon: Thanks.  Absolute times in the topic would still be nice though. :)
<mthaddon> Odd_Bloke, understood - will make a note of that for next time :)
<Odd_Bloke> mthaddon: Thanks again. :)
<corevette> mthaddon: do you want to announce when it's back up so we don't have to keep refreshing and slurpping up bandwith?
<mthaddon> corevette, I'll be changing the topic - it's on its way now... code rollout and service startup happening as we speak
<Odd_Bloke> For the record, in said slurping I was given an OperationalError by https://launchpad.net.
<Odd_Bloke> And am getting them repeatedly.  Is this expected?
<mthaddon> Odd_Bloke, thx - wasn't aware of that - will look into it
<mthaddon> some LP services coming back up...
<Odd_Bloke> \o/
<corevette> wahoo it's back up
<mthaddon> haven't announced it yet because some peripheral services are still coming up, but it's getting there
<corevette> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AssertionError: end of file reading from server.
<corevette> wtf?
<mthaddon> corevette, like I said, some services still coming up
<corevette> oh ok
<corevette> still says it's down, is that normal mthaddon?
<mthaddon> corevette, having issues deploying to that server - working on it now
<corevette> no rush, just curious
<fabbione> guys let the people focus on the work rather than distracting them on IRC
<fabbione> when the update is finished, it will be announced
<lifeless> work ?
<fabbione> lifeless: work/update.. whatever :)
<mthaddon> corevette, can you try now
<lifeless> I fly in 16 hrs ;)
<fabbione> lifeless: UDS?
<lifeless> yes
<fabbione> heh have fun there
<corevette> works great mthaddon
<lifeless> you're not coming ?
<mthaddon> fabbione, trust me, if they were distracting me too much I'd ignore it
<fabbione> lifeless: no, only AllHands
<lifeless> :(
<fabbione> lifeless: i am not needed at UDS anymore.. no point for me to be away almost 3 weeks from home
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next developer meeting: Thu 25 Oct 2007, 1400UTC | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<fabbione> lifeless: mind to give me a bzr hint?
<lifeless> sure
<fabbione> lifeless: trunk..>...>
<fabbione> sorry..
<fabbione> scratch that
<fabbione> lifeless: trunk has 100 rev... I did branch at 50 to do work foo...
<fabbione> lifeless: now i need to merge trunk into the branch but only up to rev 90 
<fabbione> lifeless: how can i do that?
<lifeless> cd branch; merge -r 90 trunk
<fabbione> ok thanks
<poolie_> kiko said my bug (bug 145416) is fixed in rf 4944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145416 in launchpad "It is not clear who is allowed to add download files" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145416 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<poolie_> does 'build 5099' mean it is fixed now?
<jamesh> it should, yes
<jamesh> at rollout, production revnos should be the same as those from the development branch
<LeRoutier> Hello
<LeRoutier> Could anyone confirm a bug before I fill it ?
<LeRoutier> Freshmeat project link 
<LeRoutier> In project swfdec, we got : "Freshmeat Project : swfdec" but it gives this link on its home page  : http://freshmeat.net/projects/None
<LeRoutier> note the None
<LeRoutier> Reported as bug Bug #156976
<LeRoutier> Reported as Bug #156976
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156976 in launchpad "Freshmeat URL on project homepage always wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156976
<LeRoutier> time to go to work. bye
 * Fujitsu kicks the buildds.
<Fujitsu> Why haven't they moved in 3 hours?
<ubotu> New bug: #156976 in launchpad "Freshmeat URL on project homepage always wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156976
<carlos_> morning
<gilligan_> hi
<gilligan_> could someone point me to a page with soyuz documentation ? i can't seem to find any
<mwhudson> gilligan_: i think there is some stuff on help.launchpad.net
<mattl> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> hi mattl
<mwhudson> gilligan_: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<mwhudson> though i guess that's not soyuz, per se
<mrevell> gilligan_: Hi - what in particular are you looking to do?
<gilligan_> mrevell: actually I just want to get a rough overview on how things are handled in ubuntu .. mostly because I am in the process of restructuring how my company handles building its custom embedded platform distribution
<gilligan_> mrevell: now that's a totally different scale of things of course.. but i still just want to have a look around and get some impressions
<gilligan_> guess i'll have a closer look at debian autobuilder process instead, which seems to be more thoroughly documented
<tmh___> I'd like to get my launchpad account deleted. is that possible?
<mrevell> tmh___: Here's a guide: https://help.launchpad.net/DeactivatingYourAccount
<tmh___> thank you!
<ubotu> New bug: #157016 in launchpad "Ugly white space between headings and tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157016
<ScottK> kiko: I have a question about the bug janitor.  I thought it was supposed to be off now, but I got more expired bugs overnight (for me)?
<kiko> ScottK, can you forward one to me?
<Fujitsu> ScottK: That's what it does... it's so evil it manages to run even when switched off weeks ago.
<kiko> I'll look into it. :)
 * kiko chuckles
<ScottK> kiko: What address should I forward it to?
 * Fujitsu looks at bug #134206, for example.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134206 in linux-source-2.6.22 "alsa hda-intel not working anymore (dup-of: 134146)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134206
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134146 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Intel HDA sound broken on kernel 2.6.22-10.30" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134146 - Assigned to Ubuntu Audio Team (ubuntu-audio)
<kiko> ScottK, kiko@async.com.br
<Fujitsu> Hey, it even still expires dupes. Neato.
<ScottK> How many you want?
<kiko> just one
 * Fujitsu evilly ponders creating an account with that display name and creating panic.
<ScottK> Bug 111709 sent
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111709 in apache2 "apache2 forks to death" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111709
<kiko> thanks
<ScottK> mrevell: I saw your message to ubuntu-devel yesterday about upload notification mails changing.  Is "Accepted" being changed to "Approved"?
<mrevell> ScottK: I believe so, but I'll double-checl
<ScottK> mrevell: Why?
<ScottK> That's going to break a lot of mail filters
<mrevell> ScottK: Let me check what I wrote in the outgoing mail. It's possible I've made a mistake and owe you a beer for pointing it out.
 * ScottK hopes
 * Fujitsu notes again that some notice would be nice... a few hours doesn't count.
<kiko> Fujitsu, the bug was fixed after the tree closed for release-critical -- it only got scheduled very late in the cycle
<mrevell> ScottK: Yes, I have to apologise. I made a stupid mistake in that email.
<mrevell> ScottK: I shall send a correction/apology.
<kiko> Fujitsu, fwiw the change is actually minor
<ScottK> mrevell: Glad to hear it.  Also, do you read ubuntu-devel for replies to your messages?  I asked this there yesterday.
<mrevell> ScottK: My ISP made a DNS foul-up a couple of days ago and so my inbound email has not been reaching me for that time. It appears to be fixed now, though. Usually, yes, I do read replies.
<ScottK> mrevell: OK.  Glad to hear it.
<arnarl> Hi, is there a support email-address somewhere for launchpad? I have a question about merging a 5 year old user account that seems to have been imported from the Zope collector.
<kiko> arnarl, yeah, you can /privmsg me, or see the topic :)
<siretart> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-{updates,security,backports}/Contents-i386.gz is missing. is this intended or a (known) bug?
<chelala> Hello! does any body know some software that have similar to launchpad answers, I mean ask online o by email? any forum with that kind of feature? thanks!
<kiko> siretart, it's a good question. 
<siretart> kiko: it breaks my debmirror script (it expects the contents file to be present on all mirrored suites)
<siretart> I'll file a bug, ok?
<elmo> err, debmirror only fetches contents if you explicitly tell it to
<siretart> elmo: yes, but I want the contents files for at least gutsy. You cannot tell it to not complain about missing contents in some of the requested suites
<siretart> and since I need to run the script in a cronjob, I need to watch the exit status :/
<siretart> filed as bug #157055, btw
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157055 in soyuz "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-{updates,security,backports}/Contents-i386.gz is missing." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157055
<elmo> siretart: so run debmirror twice, once for gutsy, once for everything else?
<elmo> I'm not saying updates/security/backports shouldn't have Contents, but it certainly seems trivial to work around on your end
<ubotu> New bug: #157055 in soyuz "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-{updates,security,backports}/Contents-i386.gz is missing." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157055
<siretart> elmo: err, I don't think this is possible without patching debmirror so that it doesn't delete too much or doesn't forget cleaning up at all
<Fujitsu> siretart: --nocleanup?
<siretart> Fujitsu: which doesn't clean up anything, which I also don't want
<ScottK> kiko: Looks to me like this rollout may have broken the remote bugwatcher.  I just got a bunch of remote * -> unknown bugmails that are wrong.  See Bug #67220 and it's parent bug (still marked fixed) for an example.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67220 in apache2 "mod_mem_cache does not respect mime types" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67220
<kiko> ScottK, wow, thanks for the heads-up.
<ScottK> kiko: I'm filing a bug now.
<chelala> Hello! guys I repeat, does anyone knows ANY opensource software similar to Nabble or Launchpad??
<chelala> do all by email or online ??
<kiko> ScottK, I've got allenap looking at it
<ScottK> kiko: Bug #157059 is filed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157059 in malone "Remote bug watches broken by new release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157059
<ubotu> New bug: #157059 in malone "Remote bug watches broken by new release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157059
<Hobbsee> yay, breakage?
<Hobbsee> what else has broken?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I'm sure Soyuz will obliterate the entire archive or something soon.
<Hobbsee> heh, probably.
<ScottK> Yeah.  Less to do for us.
<Hobbsee> at least we're *nowhere* near an ubuntu release, or snapshot.
<Hobbsee> and today's a thursday, not a friday afternoon.
<Fujitsu> Hey, it seems it actually removed warty->breezy, without killing other things. This is good.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ScottK> kiko: Is the change in the publishing history page to make it MUCH harder to use, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkim-milter/+publishinghistory for an example, on purpose?
<Hobbsee> WTH?
 * Hobbsee wonders how *that* is useful to anyone.
<Fujitsu> It's like the sourcepackage /, but with some extra information, some missing, and just as unreadable.
<Hobbsee> seeing as most people dont memorise changelogs, it would have made far more sense to put the changelogs with teh corresponding publishing dates, etc.
<Fujitsu> Can we have edge updating in future, pretty please?
<Hobbsee> oh, this hasnt redone the version history bit.  good.
<Hobbsee> but that's not showing all the people who uploaded it each time, only some of them.
 * Hobbsee checks the phase of the moon
<Hobbsee> perhaps only some show, and they change depending on the moon?
<Hobbsee> very odd.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Which page is this?
<ScottK> Bug #157064 filed
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkim-milter/
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ^
<Fujitsu> (I'm still impressed at how some of the attempt-at-a-sort-of-changelog entries show the uploader, and others not)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157064 in malone "New release renders publishing history page unuseable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157064
<Fujitsu> Oh, that's what you were talking about, oops.
<Fujitsu> I filed a bug on that last release.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: depends on moon phase, i tell you.  as in, the moon phase that they uploaded it.  or something.
<Hobbsee> yay.  clearly it hasnt been fixed.
<Hobbsee> maybe sabdfl / sabdfl_ will feel generous and fix it sometiem :)
<ScottK> Well part of his rationale for not moving component onto the source package page was that it was easily available in publishing history.  
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: bug #144620
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144620 in soyuz "Some displayed sourcepackagerelease changes files don't have attribution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144620
<ScottK> Now that page is borked.  Ugh.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Now it is not easily available on it, yeah,.
<Fujitsu> So easy to find component changes now.
<Fujitsu> At least we have the latest release portlet back :)
<ubotu> New bug: #157061 in launchpad "gap between location bar and help tab" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157061
<ScottK> Yes.  sabdfl and I discussed that one in detail.  That is progress.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Except that there is a bug filed on it to say that it needs to be gotten rid of in the near future.
<ScottK> Cool.
<Fujitsu> Because it messes with the context-independence of the bug page.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: right
<Fujitsu> WHich is reasonable, but impedes usability.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: why is there a bug asking for it's removal?
<ScottK> Fujitsu: What bug?
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Looking.
<ScottK> K
<Fujitsu> bug #152878
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152878 in malone "Source package details box hampers bug page context-independence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152878
 * ScottK comments
<Hobbsee> ifthey're into removing any boxes, remove the tag box.
<Hobbsee> that's huge and in the way
<Hobbsee> dont remove something *useful*
<kiko> +1 for f*cking fixing the tag box
<kiko> been annoying me for ages!
<Hobbsee> it's huge!
<Fujitsu> A removing kind of fix? I like.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: That's a different thing then I thought you were referring to.
<Hobbsee> i've been thinking about asking tollef to make a script to nuke that box entirely, via greasemonkey
<ubotu> New bug: #157064 in soyuz "New release renders publishing history page unuseable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157064
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Ah, sorry.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Why not just leave it contracted?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: because fo the greasemonkey script that forces all the boxes to be open :)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I think they were made to store their open/closed state a couple of releases back, so that shouldn't be necessary..
<kiko> yes, jamesh did that.
<Fujitsu> A very nice change, that was.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ahhh.  then i might be able to remove teh script.  good.
<ScottK> kiko: Is it possible to turn off remote bug watches until this gets fixed.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: They'll all be poisoned already, so is there any point?
 * ScottK is wanting the bugmail to stop.
<Fujitsu> Hasn't it run for the day already?
 * ScottK meant updates
<Fujitsu> It shouldn't mail you until they change status, ie. until it is fixed...
<kiko> siretart, ping
<ScottK> Due to Bug #157059, I'm getting mailed on every bug that slips back to remote status unknown.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157059 in malone "Remote bug watches broken by new release" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157059 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<ScottK> Being on the server team, it's more than one or two.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: filters FTW
<kiko> siretart, wake up :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: do i want to ask why we're getting stuff like this every release?  critical breakage?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Yes.  I agree, but normally this isn't a problem.  I'm also thinking about all the other people getting spammed by this.
<Hobbsee> kiko: i dont think he's around much atm.
<kiko> Hobbsee, no, you don't
<Hobbsee> kiko: right, OK.  :)
<siretart> kiko: yes?
 * siretart was fighting against ffmeg
<Hobbsee> siretart: did you win?
<danilos> hi jtv
<jtv> hi danilos
<siretart> Hobbsee: not yet
<Hobbsee> awww
<siretart> its a real beast, you know
<Fujitsu> siretart: What are you doing to it? Upgrading?
<siretart> Fujitsu: refreshing the quilt patches against a newer svn snapshot
<kiko> siretart, actually, I wanted to fix something you asked (merging of motumedia teams) but I depend on another branch that salgado is working on for that specific situation
<kiko> siretart, so I can't do it yet. sorry :-/
<kiko> mdke, ping
<mdke> kiko: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<Fujitsu> kiko: Wasn't that meant to be fixed in 1.1.10?
<ubotu> New bug: #157074 in launchpad-answers "AssertionError triggered listing questions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157074
<kiko> Fujitsu, merging teams was fixed, but in this case a person needs to be converted to a team. the branch is ready so it should go to edge next week.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<siretart> kiko: can a team have more than one email adress?
<kiko> siretart, shhhh. it can, but we don't display it yet. :)
<siretart> kiko: I'm asking because I would like to avoid that situation in future
<Fujitsu> Otherwise when a package is uploaded it will just get a new person created. Again. And again.
<kiko> siretart, it will work -- I had asked salgado about this. the team will have one preferred address, and one hidden one.
<siretart> kiko: what happened is that a package with an 'alternative' email address for the team was uploaded, so launchpad silently create a new account
<salgado> siretart, it won't happen in the future as the email of the merged team will be assigned to the team where you merge  it to
<kiko> we need to expose the hidden one.
<kiko> I know
<siretart> ok, so you are aware of the situation :)
<kiko> yep
<carlos> me
<danilos> me
<jtv> me
<kiko> me
<sinzui> me
<statik> me
<bigjools> premature me-ing
<cprov> me
<mrevell> me
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.
<adeuring> me
<Hobbsee> not me
<stub> me
<salgado> me
<SteveA> For the next 45 mins or so, we'll be coordinating about Launchpad development.
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> Who is here?
<barry> me
<bigjools> me
<Rinchen> me
<BjornT> me
<jtv> me
<jsk> me
<carlos> me
<stub> me
<jsk> me
<allenap> me
<danilos> me
<schwuk> me
<bac> me
<intellectronica> me
<adeuring> me
<SteveA> such amazing enthusiasm today!
<sinzui> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<Rinchen> mpt is traveling
<leonardr> me
<matsubara> me
<mwhudson> me
<statik> me
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<ddaa> me
<mthaddon> me
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * postgres shared memory - flacoste
<SteveA>  * Renaming Launchpad projects? (malone, rosetta, meta-lp-deps, blueprint, soyuz) - kiko
<SteveA>  * What to do with tickcount? - kiko
<SteveA>  (other items)
<flacoste> me
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> The next meeting will be in three weeks' time
<SteveA> so, we're skipping two weeks
<SteveA> because we'll be at UDS / Launchpad planning
<SteveA> and then the Canonical all-hands meeting
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next developer meeting: Thu 15 Nov 2007, 1400UTC | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<SteveA> * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> nothing listed
<SteveA>  * OOPS report (matsubara)
<matsubara> Thanks Bjorn and jsk for handling 148905. jsk please make sure we have a fix 
<matsubara> cherrypicked into production today.
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 157074, 157075
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157074 in launchpad-answers "AssertionError triggered listing questions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157074 - Assigned to Curtis Hovey (sinzui-is)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157075 in blueprint "Generic blueprint registration form validation broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157075
<SteveA> bug 148905
<jsk> matsubara: sure - I'll be working on it 'til late if necessary.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148905 in malone "unexpectedformdata on clicking "1  bug fixed elsewhere" on gcc" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148905 - Assigned to Jonathan Knowles (jsk)
<matsubara> Bug 157074 is a strange one. Curtis and I tried to reproduce it with no 
<matsubara> success. I filed the bug and Curtis will land a [trivial] adding more info to 
<matsubara> the assert statement.
<matsubara> intellectronica: can you take 157075?
<intellectronica> matsubara: sure thing
<matsubara> SteveA: that's all from me
<matsubara> thanks all
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA> thanks for updating the channel title, Rinchen 
<SteveA> * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Hi.  two for today. cprov, bug #150988 was backed out due to some failures. What's the plan and timeframe to resolve? Edwin, What's the current status of bug #155946?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150988 in soyuz "queue-builder failing due duplicated entries in the DB" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150988 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155946 in launchpad "Project overview doesn't show which license the project uses" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155946 - Assigned to Edwin Grubbs (edwin-grubbs)
<Rinchen> well I see the first was downgraded
<kiko> Rinchen, EdwinGrubbs's bug is fixed.
<Rinchen> since last night
<Rinchen> and the 2nd fixed! What happy news.
<kiko> Rinchen, that's not what was backed out, though
<kiko> Rinchen, well, part of that fix was backed out
<kiko> but the constraint was added mitigating the problem
<kiko> we need to figure out how to test advisory locks better
<Rinchen> Is there is follow-on work to do that would keep this bug open and critical?
<cprov> Rinchen: this bug was demoted to 'high' priority since the production DB is already cleaned and has the constraint, we are only pending sampledata cleanup in devel.
<kiko> but I don't want cprov to spend any more work on it
<kiko> flacoste, I need somebody from your team to take his branch and sort it out
<flacoste> kiko: ok
<Rinchen> my question is of Edwin's bug.
<kiko> flacoste, it's a pretty serious issue, but the test for the feature is busted and hard to fix
<SteveA> kiko: was this the issue of locking files that are erased?
<kiko> SteveA, no, this is the postgresql locking. I know it's confusing.
<SteveA> kiko: I see.  Yeah, that's trickier.
<flacoste> kiko: a ok, thi sis easy to fix
<kiko> SteveA, the locking-files-that-are-erased problem is one that cprov and I wokred around yesterday
<kiko> we filed bugs and I believe flacoste knows of them
<flacoste> kiko: can you remind me of the bug number and where's the branch?
<stub> kiko: I think a sleep is truely the only way of testing that particular failure. However, I also think we don't need to test it as PostgreSQL promises the cleanup will happen and we really only need to test LP code (not PG behavior when it is well documented and trusted).
<kiko> flacoste, can you file the bug and grab the branch from cprov?
<flacoste> kiko: cprov filed a bug about this
<kiko> flacoste, he did? cool
<kiko> talk to him
<kiko> please
<flacoste> kiko: i'll do
<kiko> mthaddon, you're bombing out all over ;)
<EdwinGrubbs> Rinchen: no, bug 155946 is complete. I just marked it Fix Committed now
<kiko> EdwinGrubbs, fix released. 
<Rinchen> EdwinGrubbs, thanks. :-)
<EdwinGrubbs> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #157075 in blueprint "Generic blueprint registration form validation broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157075
<Rinchen> Very good information today, thanks.
<Rinchen> SteveA, back to you.
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> none proposed this week
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<cprov> flacoste: we can talk after the meeting, I don't think the bug I filed is accurate.
<flacoste> cprov: ok, i have an urgent discussion after the meeting, but i'll ping you a little later
<cprov> flacoste: okay, thanks
<SteveA> mthaddon: ?
<mwhudson> SteveA: mthaddon pinged out on the other server
<mwhudson> freenode timeouts are huge though
<SteveA> ok, let's come back to that later
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> The available number of locks has been increased, as recommended by the shared memory error messages we got last week. With luck we will never see that error again.
<stub> Nothing else to report.
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<kiko> stub, can you please help jtv out by looking at his branch RSN
<SteveA> thanks stub 
<Rinchen> Hi! Is anyone blocked on an RT or have any that are becoming urgent?
<kiko> this is for the rosetta restructuring
<kiko> Rinchen, a user filed a request this week that didn't go to RT but maybe it should have?
<flacoste> Rinchen: i have one
<kiko> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/16038?
<flacoste> Rinchen: RT #29300
<Rinchen> ok kiko, I'll have a look at that Question.
<Rinchen> flacoste, ah yes. I asked to have this moved out of incoming last night.  I'll look again and raise it if it's available to me.
<cprov> Rinchen: not blocked but it would be nice to have https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=29318 soon
<Rinchen> cprov, I'll have a peek at that and see what can be done.
<cprov> Rinchen: great
<SteveA> statik: do you have anything for the feeds project?
<Rinchen> With the release and now UDS, IS has had their hands full. No promises for this week unfortunately.
<Rinchen> I'll do my best though.
<statik> SteveA: no, mthaddon has been filing RTs as needed and things are coming along fine
<SteveA> ok, great
<Rinchen> Thanks SteveA.  Back to you
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> Hi. This week I'm pleased to say that I haven't had any contact from people about any specific issue but I would like to highlight a question that was posted to launchpad-users.
<mrevell> Matthew Tylee Atkinson asks how to create a project group. Right now,
<mrevell> the only way to create a project group is to request an LP admin to
<mrevell> do it.
<mrevell> I wonder if we should reconsider who can create project groups and
<mrevell> have a prominent note on the project registration page that explains
<mrevell> how to request a project group.
<mrevell> Thanks, back to you SteveA.
<SteveA> how often do people want to create project groups?
<mrevell> We don't get requests that often, admittedly.
<jamesh> most people don't know that they are an option
<SteveA> I think the current process is fine.  We just need to explain it better.
<jamesh> which is a prerequisite for asking for one
<kiko> we get one request a week
<stub> Was the restriction put in place when projects where called products and project-groups projects? If so, the confusion might no longer be a problem and we can allow anyone to create project-groups now.
<SteveA> new projects, started from scratch, never need one, I'd suggest
<SteveA> but an existing project looking to move to launchpad will often need it
<SteveA> if I'm right, that we should write about project groups in the docs saying how to move a project to launchpad
<SteveA> as an option for projects that have many sub-projects naturally
<mrevell> Okay, I'll work on that.
<SteveA> thanks for raising this, mrevell
<SteveA> stub: I worry that offering new users projects and project groups would be confusing
<SteveA> and would also encourage people to make one-project project groups, just in case they grow in the future
<SteveA> but that this will lead to a mess of project groups that don't add anything useful
<SteveA>  * postgres shared memory - flacoste
<flacoste> that was from last week
<SteveA> ok
<flacoste> but maybe a rapid update?
<SteveA> flacoste: ok
<flacoste> we plan to offer the authserver interface on the private xmlrpc server
<flacoste> the branch doing this has landed
<stub> We could require two projects as part of the project-group creation form. But low priority I guess.
<flacoste> we now need to deploy a private xmlrpc server
<flacoste> I'll coordinate with mthaddon regarding this after the meeting
<flacoste> also, a bug in the Zopeless DB adapter was found 
<flacoste> which probably explain the issue: connections were kept open longer than they need to be
<SteveA> could this bug be the cause of various librarian problems we've seen in the past?
<flacoste> i have a patch fixing the problem
<stub> I believe the XML-RPC server will not be able to handle requests as fast as the authserver, as the framework has a lot more baggage. Will this be a problem?
<stub> Possibly an order of magnitude
<SteveA> stub: we plan to test it using the launchpad devel wiki first of all
<flacoste> stub: we should benchmark this
<SteveA> we have choices now, between a fixed authserver and an internal xmlrpc server on the app server
<barry> stub, flacoste: don't forget we're going to be putting more strain on the private xmlrpc server when we deploy the ml stuff
<SteveA> I'll note also that the wikis will be used a lot at UDS
<SteveA> let's move on
<SteveA> thanks flacoste 
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> 1.1.10 rollout completed okay (a few notes for me to follow up on)
<mthaddon> Seems like we have some scripts that need looking at (vostok and cesium) - not sure why they aren't running...
<mthaddon> Other than that, nothing from me unless there are any questions
<SteveA> thanks mthaddon 
<danilos> mthaddon: how about rosetta-export-queue?
<SteveA> Rinchen: you just msged me to say thtere's a critical bug in progress.
<mthaddon> danilos, I can see it running on forster
<Rinchen> SteveA, yes.  I just found out that we have a critical bug that was caused by the release.  Bug 157059 in remote bugwatch.
<jtv> mthaddon: thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157059 in malone "Remote bug watches broken by new release" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157059 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<mthaddon> danilos, should I kill it and remove the lockfile?
<carlos> mthaddon: but was it restarted after the rollout?
<danilos> mthaddon: see carlos' question :)
<mthaddon> carlos, all jobs were disabled and then restarted as part of the rollout
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<carlos> mthaddon: that script had some problems when the database goes down, it enters into an endless loop
<danilos> anyway, we can discuss it after the meeting
<SteveA> or in another channel
<mthaddon> carlos, ok, I'll kill and remove the lockfile in case
<SteveA>  * What to do with tickcount? - kiko
<carlos> mthaddon: thank you
<kiko> right
<kiko> we have a tickcount product.
<kiko> we have tickcount code
<kiko> do we want to do anything with it, or is it to be left forgotten?
<flacoste> what is this used for?
<SteveA> carlos: is there a bug describing the problem you just described?  if so, please give its number here.  if not, please file one, and get a note added to the rollout notes now.
<carlos> SteveA: I'm not sure
 * carlos checks
<SteveA> it allows us to record the number of bytecodes processed on a particular thread
<kiko> the question is mainly for SteveA, flacoste and jamesh 
<stub> IIRC we where thinking of submitting tickcount it to Python core?
<SteveA> I want us to record that number, at the start of a request, after traversal, and after a page is rendered
<jamesh> kiko: I don't think we ever integrated it into our oops system
<SteveA> and add it to oops reports
<SteveA> that way, we can see if we're doing lots of python processing
<jamesh> kiko: it is very simple though, so won't have bitrotted
<kiko> I know. I want this to get unblocked!
<SteveA> as compared to database processing
<SteveA> this should go as a minispec
<SteveA> and be planned as a foundations tasks
<kiko> SteveA, foundations or SC?
<SteveA> foundations
<SteveA> which doesn't preclude stub or jamesh from doing the work :-)
<stub> Is it suitable for upstream?
<kiko> very well. flacoste?
<ubotu> New bug: #157080 in rosetta "+translate page fails when traversing last_touched_pomsgset/latest_change_date" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157080
<SteveA> stub: not so much, as they don't have oops reporting
<SteveA> stub: eventually, yes
<flacoste> SteveA: we can have a chat so that I file a mini-spec about this
<SteveA> sure
<jamesh> it has kind of been blocked on implementing the new OOPS format
<SteveA> although I just described it pretty thoroughly above
<carlos> SteveA: there is not such bug, I will file it and add it to rollout notes
<jamesh> since adding new data to the current one is a pain
<SteveA> jamesh: good point.  
<SteveA> jamesh: so, we should plan this too
<SteveA> moving along...
<SteveA>  * Renaming Launchpad projects? (malone, rosetta, meta-lp-deps, blueprint, soyuz) - kiko
<ignas> hi
<kiko> so I know this is a controversial topic
<SteveA> hi ignas.  we're in a launchpad meeting for the next 15 mins, btw
<kiko> and that a number of people think we should move to tags
<kiko> I don't want to discuss that here
<SteveA> we'll need to move projects even if we did move to tags
<SteveA> so the work is the same, to a degree
<danilos> kiko: carlos has done a lot of work to free up 'translations' namespace, so we should be able to rename rosetta to that pretty soon, if not immediately
<kiko> what I want to discuss is whether it's worth it to rename malone, rosetta, soyuz, blueprint and meta-lp-deps to names that are prefixed by launchpad-(.
<kiko> launchpad-, sorry
<Rinchen> Bug #91013
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91013 in launchpad "Launchpad product names aren't consistent" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91013 - Assigned to Joey Stanford (rinchen)
<SteveA> I think we should rename the projects to launchpad-bugs, launchpad-translations etc.
<SteveA> and provide a redirect from the current names of malone, rosetta
<Rinchen> thanks kiko for raising this.
<SteveA> this will avoid some confusion among users
<SteveA> and make our docs clearer
<SteveA> we already have tech to do the redirect
<SteveA> in the form of statik's work to normalize names in URLs with a redirect
<stub> I need to add the old names to the blacklist if we rename (note on the ProductionStatus special rollout requirements section is fine)
<SteveA> kiko: any particular other points on this?
<mrevell> Would Soyuz be included in the rename?
<intellectronica> blueprints might be a problem because it's not clear how it should be renamed, then
<flacoste> launchpad-blueprints?
<sinzui> this is specially bug 134545 for malone
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134545 in malone "Rename malone to launchpad-bugs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134545
<SteveA> we should have a full spec on this
<SteveA> for all the renaming
<kiko> is it worth it?
<kiko> +1, -1, etc?
<kiko> pros, cons?
<kiko> or non-issue, +0?
<carlos> +1
<flacoste> i had one for the Answers rename
<mrevell> +1
<SteveA> I'm +1 on doing it, as a medium priority
<bac> +1
<danilos> ~0
<stub> I'd forget about it until after the LP gettogether
<cprov> +1
<SteveA> I don't think it'll be a huge amount of work
<SteveA> but it needs careful planning
<flacoste> https://launchpad.canonical.com/SupportTrackerRename
<SteveA> and looking at our whole devel process for what will break
<SteveA> let's work on this in person, next week
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<stub> If we do decide to move to tags instead of reworking Launchpad to support multiple projects sharing a single source tree, what time frame would that be do people think?
<SteveA> stub: that's not on this agenda ;-)
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<kiko> <kiko> what I want to discuss is whether it's worth it to rename malone, rosetta, soyuz, blueprint and meta-lp-deps to names that are prefixed by launchpad-(.
<SteveA> SC: not blocked
<kiko> <kiko> launchpad-, sorry
<kiko> <kiko> is it worth it?
<flacoste> Foundations Team: no blocked
<kiko> <kiko> +1, -1, etc?
<bigjools> Soyuz Team: Not blocked
<kiko> <kiko> pros, cons?
<kiko> <kiko> or non-issue, +0?
<kiko> god damned internet.
<schwuk> hwdb: not blocked
<BjornT> Bugs: not blocked
<statik> Collaborative Commerce: not blocked
<jtv> Translations Team: not blocked
<SteveA> code?
<SteveA> ddaa / mwhudson ?
<mwhudson> not blocked
<mwhudson> Code: not blocked
<mwhudson> (sorry)
<SteveA> thanks
<Rinchen> Releases Team: Not Blocked.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> we have 5 mins more to talk about renaming projects
<SteveA> kiko: I think the main thing we're missing is someone, or some team, to own doing this
<SteveA> and write the spec on this, for review by others
<kiko> I can do the renamed
<kiko> it's not a big deal
<kiko> but there are consequences
<stub> My timing question is related - if we know the direction we are going there might be no point renaming things for only a month or two.
<kiko> we're not going to grow tags into projects in the next two months
<stub> Then +1 for renaming
<kiko> there are a lot of high-pri jobs stacked
<SteveA> kiko: I'm -1 on just doing a rename.  This needs a spec.  It could cause lots of hassle if we don't consider it and do redirects, at least.
<kiko> SteveA, right, there are considerations to make. we can blacklist and redirect. etc.
<kiko> I don't want this task
<kiko> but I would like it to happen
<SteveA> I don't want to write the spec here in the next 3 mins
<SteveA> I think we should write the spec next week
<SteveA> with 2 people, like for example, me and francis, writing it
<stub> Is rosetta or malone hard coded into Ubuntu releases anywhere?
<SteveA> or me and elliot
<SteveA> or elliot and jamesh
<kiko> sure
<stub> launchpad-integration I mean?
<kiko> statik, you game?
<SteveA> stub: all good questions for next week
<kiko> stub, don't think so -- that reports against ubuntu.
<statik> kiko: I just bought a Wii, but I'm not very good at it
<SteveA> or for a mailing list thread, where we can actually capture this information
<kiko> statik, write specs instead
<SteveA> rather than on irc where it will evaporate like morning due
<statik> kiko: oh right, yeah that sounds fine to me
<SteveA> dew
<flacoste> dew is due to evaporate in the morning
<SteveA> not due
<SteveA> I payd my spelling dew;s
<stub> dewd
<kiko> good, MeetingAction: statik to get a spec goin
<kiko> or a thread
<SteveA> ok, cool
<kiko> and deliver the plan
<SteveA> thanks for bringing up these two items, kiko
<SteveA> and that's all for today
<kiko> MeetingAction: francis to take on tickcount and get it moving forward
<SteveA> MEETING ENZ
<kiko> MeetingAction: jamesh to help
<mrevell> Thanks everyone. Looking forward to doing it meat-space next week :-D
 * kiko crams it in
<kiko> phew
<mwhudson> thankz SteveA 
<flacoste> mthaddon, SteveA: any time to discuss deployement of the private xmlrpc server?
<stub> I'm scheduled to be in a particularly foul mood next week as my flight is now going via Chicago and taking extra hours.
<mthaddon> flacoste, fine by me
<flacoste> mthaddon: ok, let's say if SteveA is available
<flacoste> see rather
<BjornT> stub: fwiw, i went via chicago when going to florida, and they lost my baggage both on the way to, and from, the US
<flacoste> BjornT: you're not encouraging him...
<BjornT> flacoste: the lower your expectations are, the less is the risk to get disapointed :)
<flacoste> BjornT: but if you usually aim low, you hit low :-)
<ignas> so, hi, where could i find more information about super projects?
<ignas> or at least get a small consultation ;)
<stub> BjornT: I'm planning having carry on only (and smelling bad the second week)
<flacoste> stub: you know US hotels usually offer complimentary soap ;-)
<sinzui> stub: Air Japan hands out Complimentary hot towels at the end of the trip
<ignas> i thought all airlines do ...
<ubotu> New bug: #157102 in soyuz "apt lines in PPA page are wrong" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157102
<kiko> mdke, ping?
<mdke> kiko: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<jmanuel_cool> hello, somebody speak spanish?
<allenap> ScottK: Hi there, I've found the cause of the bug you raised earlier, bug 157059. I should have a fix ready soon :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157059 in malone "Remote bug watches broken by new release" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157059 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<ScottK> allenap: Good to hear.  I will say I'm pretty stunned something like that could get released.
<allenap> ScottK: Me too, but the bug turned out to be quite subtle.
<allenap> ScottK: It's difficult to cover every eventuality, but I'm adding test coverage for this problem so it shouldn't happen again.
<ScottK> OK.
<ubotu> New bug: #157116 in launchpad "project owner reply-to header for license review email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157116
<LaserJock> kiko: ping
<kiko> LaserJock, on phone, please /msg
<LaserJock> kiko: np
<ubotu> New bug: #157124 in launchpad "minimal width is wider than necessary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157124
<TeTeT> how do I mark a branch that was registered as 'merge proposal' as merged?
<ubotu> New bug: #157138 in rosetta "Some upstream translations not imported for some languages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157138
<Lumiere> how would one mark a blueprint as complete?
<salgado> Lumiere, change its status to Implemented
<Lumiere> ok
<somerville32> When I try to create a new product, it tells me that the name has been blocked by launchpad administrators (I'm using edge).
<somerville32> kiko: ping ^
<salgado> somerville32, some names are reserved and can't be used... what's the name you're trying to use?
<somerville32> lpuni
<somerville32> lpuni-mudlib
<somerville32> lpuni-lpmudlib
<somerville32> lpunimudlib
<somerville32> salgado: ^
<salgado> somerville32, right, it seems that all names starting with lp are not allowed.  if you can't use another name I suggest you file a bug
<somerville32> Ok, thanks.
<kiko> somerville32, just pick a name which doesn't start with lp, for now?
<kiko> somerville32, I can have it renamed later if you really want 
<somerville32> Okay.
<somerville32> Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #157164 in launchpad "Project names can not start with lp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157164
<kiko> is that really a bug?
<somerville32> Is there any reason why it shouldn't be able to start with lp?
<daniel_ki> it's a fun bug in any case
<ubotu> New bug: #157170 in launchpad "+hwdb/+submit no longer stores submissions since it was renamed from hwdb/+submit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157170
<Ubulette> Hi, I've registered ff-3.0 in the wrong series. https://edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+packages  How can I fix that ?
<Ubulette> I clicked on the "Link a package" link at the bottom really wishing to add "Series 3" but realized too late my mistake
<kiko> Ubulette, no worries. mthaddon  will fix that for us. and ddaa will fix the form for 1.1.11. :)
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> thx
<Ubulette> I guess i can register the 3.0 branch
<Ubulette> oh, I fixed it :) cool
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+packages
<Ubulette> btw, the order of versions is weird. would be better to sort them
<mwhudson> there's a launchpad q&a session happening in #ubuntu-classroom now, if anyone here is interested
<mthaddon> Ubulette, so what is it that you want removed?
<mthaddon> Ubulette, or have you fixed it yourself?
<Ubulette> nevermind, I fixed it myself, thanks
<mthaddon> Ubulette, ok, great
<kiko> hey arnarl -- got a new name? :)
<arnarl> ?
 * arnarl has been through 3 Guiness, but I believe i'm still called the same :-)
<kiko> arnarl, didn't you rename your LP account today?
<arnarl> nah, just merged them
<arnarl> so that i got to re-use my 'arnarl' nick :-)
<kiko> yeah
<arnarl> looks good though
<arnarl> we have already decided to use bazaar, so once our project gets a bit further along we will probably use launchpad
<arnarl> http://emnekart.bouvet.no/ztm/
<LeRoutier> oh, beautifull new LP bug
<LeRoutier> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swfdec0.5   => Initially uploaded to:Ubuntu Hardy   (not true, it came in Feisty or Gutsy)
<LeRoutier> Reporting now
<ubotu> New bug: #157221 in launchpad "'Initially uploaded to' has bad value" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157221
<LeRoutier> about this bug, we are in source package directory (swfdec0.5), so for me, it should be first release where it was imported. Not first release recieving latest version
<kiko> true
<allenap> mthaddon: Hi again. I'm confused. Do I need to request a cherrypick during the release-critical phase, or do you push fixes up periodically?
<mthaddon> allenap, there's a rollout tomorrow morning that will include anything that's made it through with the release-critical tag
<allenap> mthaddon: Ah cool, thanks. I shall sleep well now :)
<ScottK> mthaddon: Is there a list of those?
<mthaddon> ScottK, I'm afraid it's an internal thing - do you have a specific fix you need?
<ScottK> I had hear some talk that the Source package publishing history page was going to get fixed.
<ScottK> The upstream bug watch problem I reported that allenap was working on I'm interested too.
<ScottK> I'm also generally interested in suprise avoidance, which is why I asked about the list.
<mthaddon> ScottK, I'm checking to see for you
<ScottK> Thanks.
<mthaddon> I don't like suprises either...
<kiko> ScottK, the bug watch fix is in the queue. the source package page is likely to be fixed on edge.
<kiko-fud> now, for some food! hmmmm!
<ScottK> kiko-fud: Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #157239 in soyuz "Users of a team PPA are not required to sign the PPA terms of use" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157239
<jam-laptop> quick question
<jam-laptop> Is there a way to upload files
<jam-laptop> such that they are available from the
<jam-laptop> Download Project Files link?
<jam-laptop> (.../+download)
<jam-laptop> I see a button for deleting files
<jam-laptop> But no links for actually uploading data
<stdin> it's in the https://launchpad.net/<project>/<series>/<release>/  page
<stdin> so you need to register a series and a release, then you can upload
<persia> Is there an ACL restriction for setting bugs against Ubuntu to "Fix Released"?
<jam-laptop> stdin: thanks
<kiko-fud> persia, I don't think so
<persia> kiko-fud: Thanks.
<reacocard> is PPA out of beta yet? if not, when is it expected to be released?
<ubotu> New bug: #157257 in launchpad "Freshmeat link doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157257
#launchpad 2007-10-26
<Ubulette> yeah, nice new look for the PPA ! kudos to the devs :)
<Ubulette> tiny bug, sort by status doesn't work.
<ubotu> New bug: #157280 in launchpad "Launchpad offers search engine users non-existent functionality for many projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157280
 * reacocard is away: Not available (probably)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #157301 in soyuz "+archive doesn't show removed packages as removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157301
<ubotu> New bug: #157303 in soyuz "PPA section on ~person/+packages doesn't actually show the packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157303
<ubotu> New bug: #157322 in soyuz "Pending PPA uploads shouldn't have files listed as published" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157322
<Fujitsu> Arrgh, can we ban OOo from PPAs or something? It's quite an effective way to block things for a while.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: hehe
 * LaserJock uploads OOo and KDE
<Fujitsu> Are more PPA buildds likely to appear in the near future?
<LaserJock> one would think so
<Fujitsu> One would also think that this release wouldn't break bugwatches, and would leave a readable sourcepackage history.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I got the bugmail ;-)
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: you got an example for the sourcepackage history thing?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Well, first we got the new one like https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer, but /+publishinghistory was the old one.
<Fujitsu> Now +publishinghistory is... a bit different.
<LaserJock> right, it looks a bit funky
<LaserJock> at least we have a decent looking changelog on the front
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Except that it has holes, and often doesn't display who uploaded each.
<LaserJock> holes? still?
<Fujitsu> Yeah, though not anywhere near as bad as +changelog.
<Fujitsu> This one actually displays every uploaded .changes, rather than every few that it seems to like.
<LaserJock> I really don't understand why we can't just have a text changelog
<Fujitsu> I do.
<Fujitsu> Using the entries in each .changes presumably allows them to show the various branches in distoseries/pockets, whereas a text one doesn't.
<LaserJock> well sure
<Fujitsu> s/disto/distro/
<LaserJock> but that should be *in addition to* the text one
<Fujitsu> That would be even messier.
<LaserJock> I don't see why a "Changelog" link on the Overview page would hurt
<LaserJock> right now you can only get "View changelog" by release
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: But which distroseries pocket would it get that from?
<LaserJock> it should just be the latest
<LaserJock> I can see the sticky point when we have -security -updatest, etc.
<Fujitsu> That's right.
<Fujitsu> It's all fairly messy.
<LaserJock> but I think more or less picking one might work
<LaserJock> i.e. maybe ignore non-release pockets
<Fujitsu> The current method would work if .changes were authoritative, but with the merging from Debian etc. it's not guaranteed.
<LaserJock> I guess maybe I want an easy way to see the changelog that came with each uploaded version
<Fujitsu> Bug #139162
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139162 in soyuz "Store the pristine debian/changelog for each SourcePackageRelease" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139162 - Assigned to Julian Edwards (julian-edwards)
<LaserJock> it feels like LP is "making up" the changelog
<LaserJock> which is fine for showing various useful things
<LaserJock> but it seems like there should be easy access to the canonical or pristine changelog
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: That's what that bug (targetted to 1.1.11) seems to be indicating.
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> except it only talks about storage
<LaserJock> I want easy access to that information
<Fujitsu> It's easier to render it once it's stored :P
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> but you gotta make sure both steps happen ;-)
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> I'd presume it would be a logical addition to that bug, but you never know...
<yeager> lots of timeout errors in LP today
<Fujitsu> yeager: edge or production?
<yeager> Fujitsu: edge
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I noticed it too.
<Fujitsu> Bug listings in particular.
<LaserJock> yep, same here
<BjornT> do you have some OOPS ids for the timeouts?
<Fujitsu> BjornT: No, didn't note them down, sorry.
<Fujitsu> I'll inform you if I find one again.
<yeager> OOPS-664EB43
<Fujitsu> promethium seems to be having some... issues.
<Fujitsu> Build needed 00:00:04
<Fujitsu> Build started 48 minutes ago  and finished 2 minutes ago  taking 46 minutes
<Fujitsu> And it's not displaying logs.
<Fujitsu> (build-deps were got in a miniscule amount of time, so that's not it...)
<ubotu> New bug: #157342 in soyuz "PPA-created SourcePackageNames appear to exist in Ubuntu too" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157342
<ubotu> New bug: #157358 in launchpad "Subscribe to all branches on a product" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157358
<Hobbsee> cprov-zz: does 3 builds of openoffice in the last 2 days count as abuse, btw? :)
<Fujitsu> 3 builds at >4.5 hours each... ouch.
<fosstux> Hi! I'm really new to launchpad - but I have a question: How can a registered user become a member of a project team?
<bac_afk> fosstux: go to the overview page of the team you want to join and there will be a 'join the team' link.
<bac> fosstux: if the team is open you'll be joined immediately.  if the team requires approval your request will be submitted to the team leaders.
<fosstux> I want to create my own team..
<fosstux> How can I do this?
<Fujitsu> fosstux: Go to https://launchpad.net/people, and there should be a button.
<fosstux> thanks
<fosstux> I'm currently registered as fosstux on launchpad. Why is it not possible to use the same email address for my project team?
<fosstux> or can I set the contact email to my google group?
<yeager> LP has serious problems today.. timeout OOPSes all the time
<Fujitsu> Even more than normal for edge, yeah.
<fosstux> Hi! How can I transfer 2 branches (for 2 projects) from my user to the appropriate project team?
<fosstux> I've found it.
<ubotu> New bug: #157397 in soyuz "Some builds taking several times longer than normal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157397
<Fujitsu> Hi cprov.
<cprov> Fujitsu: hi
<Fujitsu> Any idea what's going on with the buildds lately? (bug #157397)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157397 in soyuz "Some builds taking several times longer than normal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157397
<cprov> Fujitsu: queue-builder is slowing the entirely workflow because it's busy with 15K pending builds in hardy. I'm already working on it.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> That even affects builds that are currently happening?
<cprov> Fujitsu: of course, because while queue-builder is running slave-scanner is blocked.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<cprov> very inefficient :(
<Fujitsu> And queue-builder only runs when publisher isn't, right?
<cprov> Fujitsu: no, we removed this constraint in 1.1.9
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<cprov> Fujitsu: it runs every 15 minutes (and usually takes 12 minutes to run)
<Fujitsu> The only documentation I've seen is old bugs, so that would do it.
<Fujitsu> How long is it taking to run now? ~40?
<cprov> ~ 50
<Fujitsu> Ouch.
<ubotu> New bug: #157410 in malone "Make the +bugs-text view work for people and teams" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157410
<Fujitsu> cprov: Am I missing something, or is https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/+builds contradicting itself?
<cprov> Fujitsu: why ?
<Fujitsu> `No packages currently building.'
<cprov> Fujitsu: was it temporary ? weird
<Fujitsu> cprov: Oh, nothing is actually building now, but it listed a package and said it had nothing building before.
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, I saw it, then reloaded and it was gone
<kiko> Daviey, ping
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> is there someone who can drop an upload done on my ppa please ?
<Daviey> kiko: pong
<Hobbsee> kiko-fud: why'd the ppa session get cancelled?
<stdin> Hobbsee: because the person giving the talk couldn't be found
<Hobbsee> stdin: fun.  i guess that's why he's -fud'ing
<hellboy195> hoi
<hellboy195> Shouldn't it now be possible to remove packages from the ppa in the new launchpad version? I haven't discovered it yet :(
<Hobbsee> bigjools: heya.  seeing as you've fixed the mail bug for the queue, any chance you could fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/120052 as well, to make it actually usable?  thanks!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120052 in soyuz "Component mapping for new source packages" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<mimilus> plop
<mimilus> I'm french so sorry for my language
<mimilus> I'm using gimp 2.4 RC3 in ubuntu gutsy
<bigjools> Hobbsee: I haven't fixed anything yet
<mimilus> I think i've found a bug
<Hobbsee> bigjools: oh, i thougth i saw a status mail from you.
<mimilus> Where must i put it
<bigjools> "in progress"
<Hobbsee> oh, it got set to in progress.  the *other* one got set to fix committed :)
<Hobbsee> my bad :)
<bigjools> get some sleep ;)
<Hobbsee> bigjools: i should, yes.  however, i'm looking at doing this computing assignment.
<bigjools> Hobbsee: that bug is scheduled for 1.1.12 (ie in 2 months), if you want its priority raised, ask kiko
<Hobbsee> bigjools: oh, i thoguth that was 1 month.
<bigjools> 1.1.10 just got released
<Hobbsee> i thought you guys just released .11.  seems i'm going crazy.
<Hobbsee> guess that's logical, and all :)
 * bigjools goes back to urgent bug fixing
<kiko-fud> Hobbsee, stdin: who was giving the PPA session? me? :)
<Hobbsee> kiko-fud: seems so.
<Hobbsee> bigjools: sorry for bothering you
<kiko> Hobbsee, oops!
<stdin> I think cprov
<Hobbsee> oh, cprov
<Hobbsee> damn, i suck tonight.
 * Hobbsee sighs.
<Hobbsee> kiko: you didnt happen to steal my brain, did yoU?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: It's that computer assignment calling you.  Better get to it...
<cprov> it was supposed to be me, I apologize
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it'll just make me make stupid mistakes, most liekly
<ddaa> "kiko stole my brain" will be my official blanket excuse from now on
<Hobbsee> ddaa: sounds good.  
<Hobbsee> ddaa: also effective is "$myboss stole my tuesday, which is why i'm 3 hours late today"
<ddaa> those kind of excuse do not work to well here
<Hobbsee> ddaa: pity.  worked for uni, though.
<ddaa> reviewer: "ddaa: this line violate the coding style, does not do what it appears to try doing, and even if it did, it would be doing the wrong thing"
<ddaa> ddaa: "Sorry, kiko stole my brain."
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<ddaa> Works better than "ddaa: Sorry, thumper stole my Tuesday", "reviewer: What do you mean? You managed to wake up before Wednesday this week?"
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<ubotu> New bug: #157488 in malone "Add bugwatch support to the Jira bugtracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157488
<jam-laptop> Is there an XMLRPC for setting the status of a branch?
<jam-laptop> We have a whole lot of branches in: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/bzr
<jam-laptop> And a lot of them are actually merged
<jam-laptop> I would like to write a script which just goes through them
<jam-laptop> and checks if the tip revision has been merged, and update the branch to recognize this
<kiko> not yet.
<kiko> but soon!
<jam-laptop> of course, if you guys would do it yourself
<jam-laptop> I wouldn't have to write the script
<jam-laptop> kiko: Is it intended that if a user registers a branch to mirror
<jam-laptop> then someone else cannot register that same branch?
<jam-laptop> Right now jml has registered a mirror of our official bzr.0.91 branch
<jam-laptop> And I would like to have it registered as ~bzr
<kiko> jam-laptop, hmm. I'm not sure. can you ask ddaa, mwhudson   or thumper? that sounds annoying!
<ddaa> jam-laptop: that's somewhat intentional
<jam-laptop> so people can hijack my branches?
<jam-laptop> And then I cannot assert control over them?
<ddaa> kiko: please reassign this branch to the bzr team
<ddaa> jml was at fault for not reassigning it himself
<jam-laptop> All I'm really trying to do is mark the branch as Mature, but it should really be owned by the bzr team
<kiko> :)
<kiko> ddaa, jam-laptop: which URL?
<ddaa> jam-laptop: the real bug is that we do not have a "bazaar experts" team that can do this sort of administrative gardening
<jam-laptop> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jml/bzr/bzr.0.91
<jam-laptop> Should be ~bzr/bzr/bzr.0.91 or ~bzr/bzr/0.91
<ddaa> There are a couple of similar misowned branches
<jam-laptop> lifeless may have just fixed it himself
<jam-laptop> Is this a bug I should report?
<lifeless> well I've fixed the data
<ddaa> kiko: there's also https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ian-clatworthy/bzr/bzr.0.17
<lifeless> but the problem from a UI pov is that the author field does notlet the author garden the branch
<ddaa> and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ian-clatworthy/bzr/bzr.0.18
<ddaa> jam-laptop: launchpad is built on the assumption that people act responsibly, and difference can be resolved
<jam-laptop> and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jw+debian/bzr/bzr.0.90
<lifeless> they are not neceassarily problems unless the author is bazaar develoeprs
<ddaa> and we do not have to have redundant objects (for various reasons)
<lifeless> I think the limit to one branhc per source url is nuts
<lifeless> but thats just me
<kiko> Page not found
<ddaa> for example, you should be able to identify a branch in a form by its source url
<ddaa> lifeless: I think it's the launchpad way
<lifeless> kiko: what page is no found? the jml one I have changed already
<kiko> ah
<ddaa> brb IRL interrupt
 * ddaa is already at third-level interrupt
<jam-laptop> Is there a way to switch a milestone to a different release series?
 * ddaa is back
<persia> Hello.  I was advised I should ask here to request an @ubuntu.com email address.
<mdke> persia: are you Emmet Hikory?
<mdke> (your ircname doesn't say)
<persia> mdke: Yes.
<Ubulette> woww, 300+ language-pack in queue for ppa, that will take days :P
<mdke> persia: then it should be persia@ubuntu.com, give it a try
<persia> mdke: It didn't work a couple days ago.  Did you just flip a switch?
<mdke> persia: no, it should work automatically as launchpad_username@ubuntu.com with membership in the "Ubuntu Members" team
<persia> mdke: It should.  It's been a few months :)
<mdke> elmo: does it work with indirect members (e.g. through -motu)?
<persia> That's why it was suggested I ask in here.
<mdke> elmo is your man for that. See if you can catch him at some stage
<mdke> possibly because you're not a direct member it isn't working
<persia> mdke: That might make sense.  Thanks.  I presume that after the 5th would be best.
<mdke> guess so, unless you are going to the conference
<persia> mdke: No - I won't make it this time.  In the spring maybe.
<fosstux> Hi! How can I set options for my project?
<fosstux> and where?
<fosstux> Does Launchpad offer the feature to download files as tar.gz?
<LaserJock> fosstux: I think so yes
<fosstux> well: when I clock onto Link to other Package, I only can select ubuntu as the distribution series...
<fosstux> where else is this possible=?
<fosstux> If I cannot upload my own tar.gz to be hosted then launchpad is not for me.
<LaserJock> you can
<LaserJock> it's just a matter of figuring out where
<LaserJock> fosstux: you are the owner of the project in Launchpad?
<fosstux> yes
<fosstux> well - actualy a project team I created
<LaserJock> then I think it should be there somewhere
<LaserJock> but do you have a registerd project?
<fosstux> yes: https://launchpad.net/lila-theme
<fosstux> I'm the owner of a project team and the I'm a member of that team 
<LaserJock> I think you might be able to add files to a series
<LaserJock> so do you see anything at https://launchpad.net/lila-theme/trunk about uploading files?
<fosstux> no
<fosstux> Change details * Appoint driver * Edit source * Link to Ubuntu package * Link to other package * Add milestone * Register a release * Download RDF metadata
<fosstux> another thing that is funny: I have pushed to release 2, but:
<fosstux> Revision control details: None given
<fosstux> I cannot find anything about tar.gz....
<fosstux> I'm going to delete my Project and my accounts. Good Bye.
<ubotu> New bug: #157528 in rosetta "Export script failures" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157528
<fosstux> Hi! How can I delete my project teams, my projects and then my account?
<LaserJock> fosstux: you might want to talk to a Launchpad administrator first
<fosstux> no thanks...
<LaserJock> well, I think they have to delete teams
<LaserJock> I think you can delete your own account though
<ubotu> New bug: #157533 in launchpad "Wishlist: anchor for linking to comment within bug page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157533
<LaserJock> fosstux: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/ is the place to ask questions
<fosstux> tha
<fosstux> nks
<LaserJock> or email the launchpad-users list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<LaserJock> fosstux: sorry I'm not much help, I'm just a normal user
<fosstux> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #157540 in rosetta "POExport and POTExport include msgids based on outdated POMsgIDSightings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157540
<Ubulette> how can I rename a project ? webrunner -> prism : https://edge.launchpad.net/webrunner
<matsubara> Ubulette: asking a LP admin in: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Ubulette> nothing I can do myself ?
<matsubara> Ubulette: unfortunately no
<Ubulette> ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #157561 in launchpad "PPA sources.list entries only lists 'main' even if packages are available elsewhere" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157561
#launchpad 2007-10-27
<desertc> I want to create a project for my team like this one:
<desertc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio-f2f
<desertc> What web page do I use to register an Ubuntu project?
<Ubulette> desertc, start from the home page, choose Project
<Ubulette> then register a project (left menu)
<desertc> Nothing special for making a sub project under Ubuntu, for instance?
<Ubulette> hmm, i don't know
<desertc> I'll fire one up.  Learn through doing.
<Ubulette> i've already registered several projects parts of super-projects
<desertc> What is the typical, most free license used for documentation and images?
<desertc> ... that prevents for-profit use
<desertc> I'm looking for a creative commons license, but don't see it listed in project setup
<Ubulette> yep, then choose "other"
<LaserJock> desertc: do you want a Project or a team?
<desertc> A project...
<LaserJock> I'm not sure why you'd want a project
<desertc> Why are you not sure?
<LaserJock> this is for a loco team right?
<desertc> It isn't, no...
<LaserJock> oh
<desertc> But if it was it might be similar
<desertc> Do LoCos not use projects?
<LaserJock> no, I don't think so
<desertc> I linked to one above
<TeTeT> are bzr pushes broken currently?
<LaserJock> projects are for bugs, translations, code, etc.
<desertc> Do you know this, or are you conjecturing?  I was listened to the Launchpad talk this week, and I was under the impression it could be used for things more than code.
<desertc> I am looking for a place to put documents online so they can be shared with a selected people from a team.
<TeTeT> desertc: we use it for the Ubuntu Desktop Training course, it's docbook, not really code
<desertc> Seemed to me that was what a project does, but if I am wrong, but let me know if I am going down the wrong path.
<TeTeT> desertc: I guess text would work best
<desertc> I'm looking through the most recently created projects, and it doesn't seem like people are being choosy on what they create.  DrugWiki being the most recent project.
<desertc> Well -- I can always delete it later, if my project becomes problematic.  I'm just trying to get this darn thing started.
<LaserJock> desertc: no, I'm not saying you *can't*
<LaserJock> I was just trying to assertain if you were really wanting to create a team rather than a project
<desertc> Let me know if you think would be better, by all means.
<desertc> Question, How do I tie a project with a team?
<TeTeT> LaserJock + desertc: I believe teams and projects go hand in hand. I can hardly think of any new unrelated project w/o creating a team
<desertc> Oh, never mind, I think it is a driver
<TeTeT> desertc: there's  a project owner, driver, bug contact, security contact
<LaserJock> TeTeT: yes, but if you're just trying to group people a project is overkill
<TeTeT> LaserJock: right
<desertc> Needed a place for shared documents and revisions, too.
<desertc> Now to figure out blueprints
<desertc> Can a project have multiple blueprints for different areas?
<LaserJock> a project can have any number of blueprints
<desertc> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ububtu.students.poster.project/+spec/ubuntu.students.poster.project.tux.plus
<desertc> Oh, and now I can mentor someone on it.  Yeah, I'm digging this tool.
<leroutier> Hello
<desertc> Greetings.
<leroutier> It's nice to see launchpad evolving as we use it
<leroutier> Got a question : Should all PPA bugs be put in Soyuz ?
<leroutier> I mean, setting product to Soyuz instead of Launchpad in bug reports
<LaserJock> if it's a PPA bug yes
<leroutier> ok, I'll do so
<leroutier> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #157602 in launchpad "is alsa-base a package or isn't it???" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157602
<leroutier> hum, got a nice way to make launchpad crash
<leroutier> shouldn't change product from launchpad to soyuz when there is a "Launchpad: 1.1.11" milestone
<leroutier> Filed as bug #157606
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157606 in launchpad "Changing bug product while it is linked to a milestone crashes launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157606
<ubotu> New bug: #157606 in launchpad "Changing bug product while it is linked to a milestone crashes launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157606
 * ddaa submitted a patch to have launchpad pages as narrow as 529px (instead of 752px currently)
<ddaa> I mean 712px currently
<LaserJock> nifty
<ddaa> I hope all you guys will like it :)
<ddaa> though it's not very useful at this width because of the portlets column
<ddaa> (guys, I mean, without prejudice of our users of the beautiful gender)
<LaserJock> lol
<ddaa> I hope to have it land on edge some point next week.
<desertc> Hello - I am working on a blueprint and I am linking different versions to the blueprint.  Would it be better to make multiple branches and link to each one, or is there a way to put multiple versions of the file into a branch and link it just once?
<ddaa> Which file are you talking about?
<ddaa> You can put multiple files in a bzr branch, if that's what you are asking.
<desertc> bzr = Bazaar ?
<desertc> Great - how do I put multiple files in a branch?
<spiv> desertc: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<leroutier> cprov: you can close it (bug ~156117)
<leroutier> bug #156117
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156117 in soyuz "PPA declares some packages published while they aren't" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156117
<leroutier> omg, it's 4AM here. Time to get some rest.
<leroutier> bye 
<jamesh> hi thumper 
<thumper> hi jamesh
<thumper> where are ya
<jamesh> Tokyo
<thumper> LAX
<jamesh> the checkin counter here doesn't open for another 2.5 hours
<jamesh> 1.5 hours, actually
<thumper> you're not checked through?
<thumper> different airlines#
<thumper> ?
<thumper> 2.5 hours before my flight leaves
<jamesh> was on Qantas, next two flights are North West
<desertc> yay - I remember traveling every day!
<desertc> couldn't pay me enough to do it again
<desertc> Good luck on your flight, Jamesh, hope it is quiet and uneventful.
<desertc> Were you guys at a conference together?
<jamesh> desertc: both on the way to Boston
<desertc> jamesh: nod
<desertc> jamesh: I am reading your blog.  You have gone back and forth from different hemispheres a lot lately.
<jamesh> it'll be the second time to the US this year
<thumper> jamesh: what time do you arrive in boston?
<jamesh> thumper: 7:30pm
<thumper> I'll see you then
<thumper> well, just after
<thumper> later people
<Hobbsee> er, we have a luanchpad spammer, it appears
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/111975
<Hobbsee> launchpad must not have a test suite for testing broken links or something
<Hobbsee> the big link on https://edge.launchpad.net/~hobbsee/+archive is a 404.
<jamesh> we do have a test suite
<jamesh> so which one is the bug? that we linkify the archive URL, or that we linkify the archive URL for empty PPAs?
<jamesh> (I assume that's why the linked page doesn't exist)
<Hobbsee> jamesh: oh, i had assumed that it would show an empty directory, not a 404.
<Hobbsee> (the latter)
<Hobbsee> yes, the ppa is empty, but i still wasnt expecting a 404)
<jamesh> Hobbsee: my guess is that a PPA that has never had any packages doesn't get published at all
<jamesh> please file a bug, all the same.
<Hobbsee> ok
<mpt> Where is ubuntuoid/ubotu?
<mpt> ubuntoid/ubotu, rather
<Hobbsee> mpt: keeps getting on the wrong side of the netsplit
<fosstux> Hi! Where do I have to ask for support for deleting projects and project teams?
<radix> fosstux: I think they generally prefer to receive such requests as Questions on the Launchpad project
<LaserJock> fosstux: should be https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<LaserJock> fosstux: or did I tell you wrong last time?
<fosstux> thanks...
<fosstux> I have asked the question...
<ree> Hi everyone, I have a request to create super-projects and delete some that I created by mistake...
<ree> what's the place to ask them? is it "Questions" on the website or there is another suggestion?
<stoone> hi, I have a PPA issue: i tried to upload a package by I mispelled my "incoming" int .dput.cf ant it was rejected, now I corrected it but when I try to dput it it sais "Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net". what can I do now?
<Kmos> stoone: you need to inscrement the version of it in changelog
<Kmos> if you have 0ubuntu1, try 0ubuntu2
<stoone> Kmos: ok thanks
<Fujitsu> Kmos: Erm, no!
<Fujitsu> stoone: Just add -f to the dput command line.
<stoone> Fujitsu: ok
<Kmos> Fujitsu: ah ok =)
<Fujitsu> ree: Creation of project groups, and deletion of projects, is best handled on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad.
<ree> Fujitsu, thanks!
<Kmos> ubotu is down :(
<Kmos> SteveA: ubotu is down
<Fujitsu> Kmos: I don't see how he has much to do with ubotu.
<Kmos> isn't stevea
<Kmos> ?
<Kmos> maybe i'm confusing nick
<Fujitsu> Kmos: Seveas, perhaps.
<Kmos> Fujitsu: exactly :)
<leroutier> Hi
<Fujitsu> Hi leroutier.
<leroutier> Is there a link to https://edge.launchpad.net/~yourname/+hwdb-submissions from our own homepage ? (and is it used in any way??)
<Fujitsu> I believe that functionality is still in development, so probably not linked or used at all.
<Fujitsu> I'm not a developer though, so I could be wrong.
<leroutier> k, thanks
<leroutier> I had never seen a way to say who we are in hwdb-client anyway. So, it had no way to link an anonymous hwdb-client submission to a LP account
<joejaxx> anyone know where distro launchpad usage settings have moved to? :P
<Fujitsu> joejaxx: Not on +edit?
<joejaxx> i went under change distro settings
<joejaxx> but it is not there
<joejaxx> i can only change the summary and description
<Kmos> when is edgy end release cycle?
<Kmos> it's on final of this month ?
<joejaxx> Fujitsu: i really need to change the usage settings otherwise lp complains when you try and submit a bug
<joejaxx> or add it as a distribution on top an existing bug
<Fujitsu> Kmos: Edgy doesn't die until April...
<Fujitsu> joejaxx: I have no idea... there might well not be a UI for it.
<joejaxx> Fujitsu: there used to be
<joejaxx> i guess they removed it
<joejaxx> :\
<Fujitsu> Ask a que... an Answer.
<Kmos> Fujitsu: ok, thx
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> I think there is a bug for the ppa...
<Tonio_> I just built kubuntu-default-settings package, and only one binary came along, no issues in the buildlog
<Tonio_> just that one of the package is architectured "all" and not "any"
<leroutier> could you paste your PPA page please ?
<Tonio_> I suspect that "all" is just ignored
<leroutier> URL I mean
<Tonio_> leroutier: sure : https://edge.launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive/
<Tonio_> leroutier: package concerned is "kubuntu-default-settings-1:7.10-28tonio1"
<leroutier> i386 build of kubuntu-default-settings 1:7.10-28tonio1 in ubuntu gutsy RELEASE
<leroutier> Pending (0) 
<leroutier> It seems the x86 build bot is down
<leroutier> That's why only src & amd64 packages are published
<Tonio_> leroutier: hum you didn't get my point
<Tonio_> leroutier: I was supposed to get 2 debs with the amd64
<leroutier> oh, w8, rechecking
<Tonio_> one of them is based on config file and then its arch is "all"
<Tonio_> leroutier: I suspect ppa system to ignore "all" arch
<leroutier> that's possible. I never uploaded any arch agnostic package
<leroutier> did you run lintian & lint on your .dsc before upload ?
<Tonio_> leroutier: well local build outputs both packages
<Fujitsu> Tonio_: arch: all is only built on the i386 buildd, like in the normal Ubuntu archive.
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: ah oki, that may explain then
<Fujitsu> The i386 buildd was DoSed with 3 OOo uploads and a lot of language packs yesterday, so it probably won't be built for some days.
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: :/
<Fujitsu> The queue builder being stuffed due to the large number of Hardy builds doesn't make things good either.
 * Fujitsu hints that some more i386 PPA buildds might be nice.
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: I hope people don't consider ppa for testing builds before uploading to official archives....
<Fujitsu> Tonio_: Well, all three OOo uploads by blueyed failed yesterday, so people at least aren't testing locally.
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: cause in that case you might get DoSed buildds very often......
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: that's just stupid.....
<leroutier> Fujitsu, there are case where it builds fine localy but not in lauchpad's PPA
<Fujitsu> blueyed__: Hint: test things, or people get annoyed when you use up 24 hours of i386 buildd time.
<Tonio_> leroutier: well, building with debuild might work locally and not on ppa
<leroutier> Yep. got this several times
<Tonio_> leroutier: I can hardly imagin that something building with pbuilder can fail on a ppa, did that happen ?
<leroutier> I did only use debuild, not pbuilder
<Fujitsu> Tonio_: It does, but not often.
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: I can imagin that OOo is a specific case...
<leroutier> perhaps I could change my build scripts if it is more anal
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: I would probably be attemptd to use a ppa to build it as a local build is more than 10 years
<Fujitsu> leroutier: You should *always* test build in pbuilder or sbuild.
<Fujitsu> Tonio_: But using PPA affects a lot more people.
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: sure, but people don't consider this in the first place :)
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: especially with OOo
<leroutier> Fujitsu, so, pbuilder checks more things than debuild does ?
<leroutier> (but the fact that it runs inside a chroot and helps with missing build deps)
<Tonio_> leroutier: a pbuilder build will fail when srcdir <> builddir
<Fujitsu> leroutier: pbuilder actually builds it in a clean environment vaguely like what you've got on the buildds...
<Tonio_> leroutier: that with debuild will work most of the time
<Tonio_> leroutier: also debuild can succeed even if debian/control misses some build-deps
<Tonio_> leroutier: which can't pbuilder
<leroutier> k, good to know. I'll use pbuilder exclusivly  from now on
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: okay thanks for the info, I'll just wait for the i386 buildds to come back
<Tonio_> leroutier: thanks for the help too :)
<Fujitsu> Tonio_: It'll likely be a couple of days before language packs finish, and then there's the backlog.
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: OOo lang packs ?
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: cause those are as long as OOo build...
<Fujitsu> Tonio_: No, 7.04 langpacks.
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: will wait then, thanks :)
<leroutier> There should be build priority based on past failures of user's build : if for a user, X% of uploads would finish as a build failure, decrease future build priority for him
<Tonio_> leroutier: that would be nice indeed :)
<leroutier> Looks like an enhancement request/wishlist or blueprint. Who wants to volunteer to fill it up ? (I'm lazy)
<leroutier> No one knows who to ask for package removal requests ? (from Ubuntu, not from PPA)
<Fujitsu> leroutier: File a bug, subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors. Probably best to ask in #ubuntu-motu first, for any objections.
<leroutier> ok, thanks
<Kmos> leroutier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Removal
<leroutier> thx
<Hobbsee> where is the list of stuff that needs to build for ppas?
<Hobbsee> did the page get removed?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: There is no global list - I filed a bug about that a few days back.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hm.  could have sworn there was.
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Fujitsu> I don't believe so.
<sits> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/110088/comments/7 appears to be comment spam
<sits> is this the correct place to report it?
<leroutier> it is spam but I don't know if it is the right place
<sits> leroutier: could you point me to the right place please?
<Hobbsee> this is the right place - although people usually do a launchpad question, asking for it's removal
<Hobbsee> SteveA: or kiko might be able to fix it, if htey're here
<sits> Hobbsee: OK I'll add your note to Bug #45419
<leroutier> Same spamer here : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/118394/comments/4
<leroutier> same spam message too
<sits> leroutier: :-/
<mpt> bug 45419
<leroutier> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/110484/comments/12
<mpt> ah, still no bugbot
<sits> mpt: Launchpad needs a way of easily flagging spam
<leroutier> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms/+bug/62773/comments/6
<leroutier> yep, lots of spam lately
<Hobbsee> mpt: oh, can fix.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: poke
<sits> mpt: Launchpad should have an expedited process for dealing with inappropriate contributions[...]
<leroutier> bug #45419
<PriceChild> Hel Hobbsee?
<PriceChild> *Hey
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: bot please
<mpt> sits, I know, I wrote some of that :-P
 * mpt hugs Ubotwo 
<leroutier> there's a blueprint about fighting spam in LP
<sits> mpt: hmm now I think about it it does sound like it's in your style : )
<PriceChild> I don't think he does bugs.... :/
<mpt> bug 45419
<mpt> darn
<leroutier> bug #45419
<leroutier> nope, not that one
<PriceChild> Sorry.
 * mpt spurns Ubotwo 
<PriceChild> I wish I had somewhere I could do my own backup bot :)
<sits> so is the current protocol to make a launchpad question about the spam and to include a link to it?
<mpt> sits, pretty much
<mpt> in the absence of anyone who can deal with it right away
<Hobbsee> that's not the only one of his.  there's an amarok one too
<mpt> (I have a style??)
<TeTeT> anyone else running in this problem: % bzr push
<TeTeT> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://tspindler@bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-training/ubuntu-desktop-course/ubuntu-desktop-course-beta/
<TeTeT> No handlers could be found for logger "bzr"
<TeTeT> bzr: ERROR: Could not acquire lock "(remote lock)"
<leroutier> Someone trying to push at the same time ?
<TeTeT> leroutier: hmm, I got first an error on to many open connections (or handles or such)
<TeTeT> leroutier: so this might be a follow-up prob
<sits> mpt: I've been reading your stuff for years
<TeTeT> so maybe a break-lock will work
<sits> mpt: but note I didn't say stylish : )
<mpt> TeTeT, break-lock will tell you how old the lock is and something about who made it
<mpt> before you decide whether to actually break it
<mpt> sits, ok :-)
<TeTeT> for the record, break-lock did do the ob
<TeTeT> job
<blueyed> Fujitsu: thanks for your hint. But it have been 12 hours for the three OOo uploads (https://edge.launchpad.net/~blueyed/+archive/+builds?build_text=openoffice&build_state=all)
<blueyed> My understanding has been that there should be enough build servers, btw.
<Fujitsu> blueyed: There is a single build server for each architecture.
<leroutier> It remembers me when I was running gentoo, took up to 9 hours to compile OOo
<blueyed> leroutier: depends on the hardware.. here at home on a AMD64 3000+ it's still building now..
<blueyed> Fujitsu: it may not have been that annoying, if the i386 build wouldn't have died because of not enough disk space.
<blueyed> Fujitsu: couldn't you add a hook in the Accepted/Rejected processing for uploads and reject the upload, if it's e.g. OOo?
<blueyed> At least that's my understanding now: never ever throw OOo in there anymore.
<Fujitsu> blueyed: I'm not an LP person.
<Fujitsu> s/person/dev/
 * ScottK giggles at the thought.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Which?
<ScottK> You being an LP Person.
<ScottK> Actually it was more of a snort.
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<Ubulette> hi, could someone confirm that ppa will be unusable until ~ monday ?
<Ubulette> i mean, the builder
 * Hobbsee wonders why it's unusable - it's building a whole bunhc of stuff...
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/samarium/+history
<Ubulette> it's been doing lang pack for at least 24h
<Ubulette> and more to go
<Hobbsee> Ubulette: lang packs are big, and there are lots of them.
<Ubulette> i know
<Daviey> large queue != to unstable
<Ubulette> please reread my sentence. unusable to build new stuff
<Hobbsee> langpacks go to main anyway, so likely get preference.
<Daviey> Ubulette: i did misread, sorry
<Ubulette> maybe some interleaving would be nice here. it's not fair to block a builder for 3 days with a flood
<Hobbsee> cprov: will probably do something about it eventually
<Hobbsee> Ubulette: if there's one thing i learned from #ubuntu-motu last night, it's that there's apparently no point in whinging about how it's not fair for others, and talking about dos' unless you actually work for canonical.
<Hobbsee> and that if you do, people will only complain about you, and say you're in the wrong.
<gnomefreak> :(
<Hobbsee> because "how dare you decide what's acceptable, and what isnt?"
<Ubulette> aren't beta lp users supposed to provide feedbacks and bug reports ?
<gnomefreak> what is the difference between lang packs in PPA and lang packs in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: lang packs in ubuntu tend to get built by internal canonical machines, not the ppa ones.
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: if there is a bug, but the mass upload of ,ang packs isnt really a bug
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's a violation of the TOS, though.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: oh i thought they were pretty much same
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: afaik, anyway
<gnomefreak> ok i could agree if i could find the TOS its no longer listed on PPA page
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ah, wait.  it seems that it now says that canonical reserves the right to limit disk usage, etc, but doesnt say "you may not dos the buildds"
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: listed off https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<Hobbsee> https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<gnomefreak> i liked it on the personal PPA page :(
<Hobbsee> Other than the expectation that packages in your PPA are free software, we do ask that you not abuse the build system with unnecessary builds or automated uploads of large numbers of packages. We will monitor the total amount of build time per user and ask folks to be reasonable in their use of the shared resources in the PPA pool.
<Hobbsee> so it does say it
<Ubulette> did they change the terms without asking users to re-accept the new terms ?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: wherre did you see that
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: Canonical may update and change these Terms of Use from time to time and without prior notice
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: quickstart guide.
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: in the FAQ's
<Hobbsee> greetings kiko_, where are you?
<kiko_> in freezing boston
<Hobbsee> kiko_: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> kiko_: where in particular though?  you have a different IP address.
<radix> freezing indeed
<radix> (I mean no, sheesh, it's 17 degrees)
<Hobbsee> heh.  18C here apparently
<Ng> Hobbsee: that's hotel guest network vs our open network
<Hobbsee> Ng: ah, right.  so it's just the 2 IPs, or are there more?
<kiko_> 5th floor?
<Hobbsee> kiko: Ng told me what i needed to know - as in, explained why you were on a different IP.  now, if he'll answer my next question....
<kiko> "where is my lsd?"
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> so it's just the 2 IPs, or are there more?
<kiko> I give up
<Ng> Hobbsee: afaik hotel guests can opt for their own unique IP, but those two should be the only ones with lots of people connecting (I assume you're asking wrt freenode?)
<Hobbsee> Ng: yes.
<Hobbsee> Ng: cool, OK.  i'll notify them.  i already got a cloak on 1.
<Hobbsee> Ng: it would be a decent idea to add this to your process list, if you have one, for each UDS.
<Hobbsee> Ng: freenode tends to get suspicious at 10+ people on an IP
<Ng> Hobbsee: yeah, it got overlooked. thanks for doing it :)
<Hobbsee> Ng: no problem.
 * Hobbsee goes and requests that one too
<kiko> mollasses
<kiko> launchpad /very/ slow for anyone else?
<Ubulette> indeed
<bigon> is there any plan to add automatic package transition between distribution version for ppa?
<leroutier> kiko, about bug #157561, it's ok for me
<leroutier> still no bug bot around ?
<leroutier> kiko, ok to talk about a bug here ?
<kiko> yes but I'm a bit aloof
<leroutier> k
<leroutier> it is about but https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/4556 and its duplicate https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/156118
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 4556 in launchpad "Can't remove link between project and source package" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<kiko> yeah, I think I duplicated them, right?
<leroutier> Do you know how this link was created ? (swfdec source package in Gutsy)
<leroutier> yep, and you were right
<joejaxx> kiko: do you have time for a question about the distro lp usage settings?
<joejaxx> :)
<kiko> joejaxx, sure. what's up?
<joejaxx> kiko: well i know before i could change the usage for fluxbuntu
<joejaxx> kiko: but i have no idea where those settings are now they used to be under distro details
<leroutier> kiko, I suppose someone (perhaps me) did put this source package as also affected in a bug reported against swfdec0.5 (in gutsy)
<kiko> leroutier, you can enter bogus data in that form, and it's currently required that our DBA delete them. that sucks. it should be fixed for 1.1.11.
<leroutier> ok, thanks
<kiko> joejaxx, under +edit, or +launchpad, I believe.
<joejaxx> i will try +launchpad it was not undet +edit for me
<joejaxx> kiko: i get a page not found
<gnomefreak> kiko: is there an ETA when PPA buildds will be taking packages?
<kiko> joejaxx, what URL is your project?
<joejaxx> launchpad.net/fluxbuntu
<kiko> joejaxx, https://edge.launchpad.net/fluxbuntu/+edit -- see the end of the form.
<joejaxx> kiko: i only see change title, summary and description 
<joejaxx> kiko: that is why i was wondering why it was not there
<joejaxx> kiko: as i knew it was there before
<joejaxx> kiko: want a screenshot?
<kiko> joejaxx, hmm, how odd. maybe only I can change it, then. and that would be a bug. 
<kiko> joejaxx, can you file the bug, and as a workaround tell me what you would like to see enabled there?
<joejaxx> sure
<joejaxx> kiko: also is there a way to set a distro as the "project" for bzr branches? or is that disabled?
<kiko> joejaxx, I don't think that's possible, but neither would it be correct. branches are for "upstream" work in the sense that it needs to be packaged, norrmally (though less the case for native packages)
<joejaxx> kiko: i was more interested in the native stuff rather than upstream code
<joejaxx> because right now i have two "projects" for fluxbuntu
<joejaxx> fluxbuntu-project and fluxbuntu the distro
<joejaxx> it would be better to have it all in one place
<joejaxx> but i see that is not possible ;)
<leroutier> merging is next release isn't it ?
<kiko> joejaxx, yeah.. it's not really possible. one of the things that's a big awkward in the project/distro split.
<joejaxx> yeah
<kiko> joejaxx, at any rate what you want is a branch for a single package
<kiko> joejaxx, which would not be correctly modeled as a branch for the distro, anyway (project branches are meant to be all based on the same repo)
<kiko> gnomefreak, hi -- they are taking packages. just VERY slowly.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<kiko> gnomefreak, the builders are totally overloaded with ubuntu sync builds :-(
<gnomefreak> i see that
<gnomefreak> 751 lang packs
<gnomefreak> give or take 1 or 2
<leroutier> I need a privileged user to add a dupe to a private bug report. someone available ?
<leroutier> Anyway, a duplicated bug should never be the one which is private. 
<leroutier> Just filled LP bug #157899
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 157899 in launchpad "Need a way to mark a bug as dupe of a private bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157899
<mdke> so is it only possible to have one branch per release series? It would be nice to be able to have more than one
#launchpad 2007-10-28
<Fujitsu> kiko-fud: Around?
<kiko-fud> Fujitsu, yeah, but going out for dinner.
<kiko-fud> mdke, well, only one branch is the /main/ release series branch
<kiko-fud> you can have as many as you like branched off of it
<Fujitsu> kiko-fud: OK, just commented on the bug about incorrect apt lines on +archive... is the full codename actually used anywhere but there? I don't recall seeing it.
<mdke> kiko-fud: yeah. We would quite like to have 4 main branches, but I suppose that in the LP way of doing things it means having 4 separate projects
<mdke> seems a bit high maintenance, especially for a project which is Ubuntu specific (ubuntu-doc) and feels like it shouldn't be "upstream" anyway
<Fujitsu> It would be nice to have branches specific to a distribution but not to a package, for seeds and the like as well.
<jjesse_> anyone used launchpad+ssh+bzr on windows?
<kiko-fud> mdke, no, -- just 4 series.
<kiko-fud> Fujitsu, hmm, it's the title. maybe not. I can fix that, of course. nice that it works though!
<Fujitsu> kiko-fud: Apart from the default when loading the page being hardy, but you filed a bug on that.
<vonck7> is launchpad uploading down right now?
<vonck7> bzr
<Hobbsee> er, soyuz guys, are you around?  cprov, maybe?
 * Hobbsee idly wishes that the mail of build failures from a ppa would not get sent to all members of a team.
<Hobbsee> we cant merge teams yet, can we?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Team-merging was rolled out in 1.1.10.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh nice.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: But conversion from person to team is still not possible.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ahhh, nice.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: which means i can request a team merge, and stop getting all the freaking mail from one team.
 * Hobbsee is not interested in a ppa build failure that someone uploaded, from the team.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Probably. Which teams?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: kubuntu-members and kubuntu-bugs
<Hobbsee> oh, i'll need to get adminship of the other team first, i expect - whether the leaders of that team are still around or not
<Fujitsu> Hm, I don't think PPAs merge properly, but you'll see, I guess.
<Hobbsee> i dont think there's anything in the ppa that i want to merge
 * Hobbsee wants to merge the teams, so to be able to stick the mailing list address in the team, so that all the members dont get emailed.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Note that you have to request the merge by asking an Answer.
<Fujitsu> There's no button.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah, true
<Andre_Gondim> is there any problem with lp?
<Fujitsu> Andre_Gondim: You presumably know, if you're asking...
<Fujitsu> Everything seems to be working for me, however.
<leroutier> Good morning ppl
<leroutier> kiko-fud, does my explaination for bug #157899 mean something to you ? (I just woke up 10minutes ago so my english sucks)
<mdke> kiko-fud: from the description of "release series" in the UI, it just doesn't seem to fit the bill
<daub> hi, how can i change my preferred mail address in launchpad?
<Fujitsu> daub: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<daub> Fujitsu: but i cannot change my mail address
<daub> main mail address
<Fujitsu> daub: Ah, add a new one, and set it as primary.
<Fujitsu> Then you can remove the old one.
<daub> yeah, it works. thank you.
<rexbron> Hey any PPA devs here? bug 158004
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: how do i get to the redirects again?
<Hobbsee> oh, hm, seems to be working if i dont have the queue 500 items long
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Redirects?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: from edge to production
<Hobbsee> ah, hang on
<kiko-fud> mdke, let's talk about it later today, I'm curious
<mdke> kiko-fud: alright, I might email lp-users and summarise the structure, probably easier to have a reference
<Fujitsu> kiko-fud: I've been wondering this for a while... Are you out spreading FUD, or is there anothing meaning to FUD of which I am unaware?
<kiko-fud> I don't know how to spell just that
<kiko-fud> I only spread fud about cycling!
<Peaker> why are humans involved in svn imports in launchpad?
<Peaker> I want launchpad to just host a bzr branch - that is only once initially imported from svn. If I knew svn import required human intervention I would just import it myself
<radix> Peaker: well, it's not like there's a guy typing "svn2bzr svn://..."
<radix> Peaker: AIUI they just add it to the queue and make sure nothing goes wrong
<Peaker> radix: AIUI?
<radix> As I Understand I
<radix> t
<Peaker> yeah still seems silly
<kiko_> Peaker, it's because the imports are actually not straightforward
<kiko> there are verifications and knobs to turn
<Peaker> kiko_: Can I just import myself, cancel the svn request, and have launchpad pull my branch and host it there?
<kiko> Peaker, yes. note that launchpad does a continuous import, so it's slightly different, but if you are migrating to bzr, then it's fine.
<Peaker> kiko: Yeah I just want to migrate
<Peaker> The whole reason I want to use launchpad is because I am sick of svn...
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<gnomefreak> can someone please kill the floods so others can get packages built :(
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm seems PPA is 3 days behind
<chx> hi. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-boston-2007/+roadmap this has a typo Improve Windows integration as a sever and a client for Ubuntu <= either sewer or server. both would fit Windows :P
<fdoving> hi. where does one report wrongy imported translations? - ie. 'nb' showing up as 'jp' and 'nn' showing up as 'nl'? 
<ubotu> New bug: #158161 in launchpad "libgmp3-dev not found as a package in Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158161
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 158161 in launchpad "libgmp3-dev not found as a package in Launchpad" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #158162 in rosetta "translations mixed up, wrong languages for kde-guidance " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158162
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 158162 in rosetta "translations mixed up, wrong languages for kde-guidance " [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #158163 in launchpad-bazaar "email notifications could have the revision url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158163
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 158163 in launchpad-bazaar "email notifications could have the revision url" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> fdoving: rossetta?
<gnomefreak> nvm you found it
<fdoving> yep.
#launchpad 2008-10-20
<_Andrew> I think my bzr upgrade is borked I started it hours ago and it's not finished
<_Andrew> bzr upgrade sftp://andrewfenn@bazaar.launchpad.net/~hardwar/hardwar/trunk/
<_Andrew> I it's still at making backup of tree history
<spm> _Andrew: does strace show any activity?
<_Andrew> I never used strace before
<spm> http://www.gnome.org/~newren/tutorials/developing-with-gnome/html/ch03s02.html
<spm> it will show if any activity, loosely, is happening - ie via system calls. #1 debugging tool for all sysadmins.
<spm> so in your case: a Q&D use would be: strace -p <bzr PID> ;; any scolling output means stuff is still happening.
<mtaylor> poolie: are you the distcc Martin Pool ?
<poolie> mtaylor: yes
<lifeless> mtaylor: hi
<lifeless> mtaylor: how did you go with that plugin; I saw your query but you had logged
<mtaylor> poolie: (sorry to bug you in the wrong place...) is there a way to pass an option to distcc so that the preprocessor run gets it, but it doesn't get sent to gcc on the build hosts?
<mtaylor> lifeless: I'm getting Unable to load plugin 'repodetails' from '/home/mtaylor/.bazaar/plugins'
<lifeless> mtaylor: CPP_FLAGS perhaps ?
<mtaylor> lifeless: hm. the env var?
<lifeless> mtaylor: yah
<poolie> mtaylor: no problem, though i should say i'm not working on it very actively at the moment
<lifeless> mtaylor: the plugin requires my repository branch
<poolie> mtaylor: the client has some hardcoded knowledge about which options should be seen by cpp
<mtaylor> lifeless: yup. I installed that too
<poolie> or you could use that variable lifeless mentioned
<lifeless> mtaylor: to make it be exclusive to that branch, just put it in bzrlib/plugins/repodetails of that branch
<poolie> hm
<mtaylor> hm
<poolie> it's probably a bug that distcc doesn't specifically handle it
<lifeless> mtaylor: then when you run that branches bzr it will find it, but other ones won't
<mtaylor> I'm having problems specifically with -Wunusued-macros
<mtaylor> lifeless: ah, good call
<mtaylor> or, -Wunused-macros, rather
<mtaylor> lifeless: the error I'm getting from the import is ImportError: cannot import name chk_map
<mtaylor> lifeless: so perhaps my bzr is too old?
<lifeless> mtaylor: that file is only present in my 'repository' branch
<mtaylor> ahhhhhhhhh
 * mtaylor groks your repository branch better now
<lifeless> concretely - bzr branch http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/baz2.0/repository repo
<lifeless> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lifeless/+junk/bzr-repodetails repo/bzrlib/plugins/repodetails
<lifeless> repo/bzr repository-details repo
<mtaylor> yes. now it's making sense
<mtaylor> I was assuming repository was a plugin :)
<lifeless> oh!
<_Andrew> http://pastebin.com/d54907c82
<_Andrew> That's what I get for strace
<spm> _Andrew: ok. so what would that suggest to you?
<spm> _Andrew: eg, by way of comparison with say: strace wget http://google.com
<_Andrew> It would suggest I just screwed up my launchpad project?
<spm> _Andrew: heh. no. the read system call is nicely 'wedged' attempting to read from id #6.
<spm> why? is unknown at this stage.
<spm> you could lsof against that pid, and see if you can see what #6 refers to. If network, or filesystem.
<lifeless> _Andrew: did it get beyond 'backing up' at all ?
<lifeless> _Andrew: if not, I suspect a bug and a hung server on the lpside
<_Andrew> nope
<lifeless> _Andrew: in that case please file a question on the bazaar-launchpad product listing your branch
<_Andrew> should I just stop and restart?
<lifeless> _Andrew: and the symptoms; quote this conversation too
<lifeless> _Andrew: I doubt that stopping and restarting will magically fix it
<persia> pastebin is transient : best to attach the pastebin as a file rather than by reference
<_Andrew> How do I revert my launchpad repo back to the .backup?
<lifeless> _Andrew: if it never got past doing the backup, then it is unaltered
<_Andrew> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/~hardwar/hardwar/trunk/backup.bzr': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<_Andrew> bzr disagrees with you
<_Andrew> So is there a way to get rid of the .backup folder so I can try again
<lifeless> _Andrew: not trivially; please file that question I asked you to
<_Andrew> I already filed a bug
<_Andrew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/286180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286180 in launchpad-bazaar "Error on upgrade of bzr repo" [Undecided,New]
<zooko> Hello, folks!  How's the launchpad<->trac integration coming?
<zooko> I set up the plugin on my trac instance -- http://allmydata.org -- and then this revealed a bug in session mgmt (or some such) in the launchpad side, and then that bug was fixed, and then we were waiting for the fix to make its way into the deployed launchpad instance.
<zooko> If I understand correctly.
<zooko> Oops, familytime!
<lifeless> zookoafk: most recent rollout was late last week, give it a shot it may be fixed
<_Andrew> Why aren't all bzr repos just upgraded locally..
<_Andrew> I remember Launchpad being down either last week or the week before that.
<persia> _Andrew, Some are very large, and want to be upgraded by someone with not so much bandwidth.
<_Andrew> ... anyway what can I do now?
<lifeless> _Andrew: just keep using it
<cjwatson> 01:56 <_Andrew> How do I revert my launchpad repo back to the .backup?
<cjwatson> _Andrew: right now it sounds like it's unaltered *except* for the presence of backup.bzr
<cjwatson> so as lifeless says you can keep on using it as normal; it's just that upgrade won't work
<cjwatson> _Andrew: they aren't just all upgraded locally because upgrading drops compatibility with older versions of bzr, which not everyone finds desirable
<persia> Or if you *really* want to upgrade, pull the latest revision, delete the backup, upgrade it locally, and push with --overwrite : the problem with doing this is that it destroys the information required to fix the issue you've encountered.
<spiv> persia: push --overwrite doesn't upgrade the remote branch.
<jamesh> "push --overwrite" won't actually delete existing revision data at the remote end either.
<spiv> --overwrite means "make the remote branch's tip revision be the same as local, even if the local one is earlier than or has diverged from the remote one".
<persia> spiv, Hrm?  I thought that if I upgraded locally, and pushed, it would upgrade the remote, under normal circumstances.
<jamesh> it'll update the head revision pointer even if the new head isn't descended from the old head
<spiv> persia: no, the only operation that upgrades an existing branch (or repo, or working tree) is "bzr upgrade".
<jamesh> spiv: when are we getting a smart server verb for upgrade? :)
<persia> Ah, so running bzr upgrade locally can never change a remote branch?
<spiv> Because silent/automatic upgrades would make it dangerous to use new bzr versions on branches than are intentionally in older formats (which you may want because you want older clients to keep being able to use them).
<jamesh> persia: "bzr upgrade sftp://..." will upgrade a remote branch, but it is slow
<spiv> persia: right; you have to explicitly upgrade the remote location.
<persia> OK.  My mistake.  Thanks for the clarification.
 * persia will probably use bzr upgrade more often as a result
<spiv> jamesh: when we figure out a sensible scheme for discussing formats in the smart protocol, I guess.
<spiv> Anyway, food time!
 * spiv -> food
<jamesh> persia: if you're working with bazaar.launchpad.net, I've found the quickest way to do an upgrade is to use lftp to connect via sftp, then do a recursive delete of the branch data
<jamesh> then use "bzr push --use-existing-dir" to push a copy in the new format
<jamesh> at a minimum, "bzr upgrade" over the network will involve downloading all the branch data an uploading it again
<cjwatson> jamesh: at least twice, IIRC
<jamesh> cjwatson: right.  What I gave was the lower bound
<jamesh> so if you've already got all the data locally, you can easily beat the time "bzr upgrade" would take
<_Andrew> lifeless: if I commit and push branches up will it screw up finding the error (since that's what you're concerned in finding)
<lifeless> _Andrew: no, I don't rhink it will make difficult
<_Andrew> eh... think?
<StevenK> Hi, I'm trying to reassign bug 285508 from project ubuntu-mobile to ubuntu, and LP is telling me "Enter a project name"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285508 in ubuntu-mobile "User ubuntu must be present for MID install to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285508
<Hobbsee> StevenK: you can't change it.  You need to change the URL (take out the -mobile), then load the page, then click on the option that comes up, to affect it there.  Then you can mark the mobile one as invalid
<persia> Hobbsee, Isn't there a way to just change it?  Leaving it invalid leaves the implicit subscribers subscribed.
<Hobbsee> persia: don't think so, because ubuntu isn't a project - it's a distribution
<Hobbsee> persia: actually, there might be a bogus project - registry admins or something?
<jamesh> you can reassign it to some other unrelated project
<jamesh> that way it is their problem rather than yours
<spiv> Hobbsee: btw, why prefer URL hacking over clicking "Also affects distribution"?
<persia> jamesh, That's not very nice.
<Hobbsee> spiv: because those pages confuse me
<Hobbsee> spiv: and because i wasn't sure if it'd work
 * spiv nods
<jamesh> persia: no it isn't.
<persia> spiv, URL hacking is faster, and usually more reliable
<Hobbsee> i can figure it out for other packages inside ubuntu, but not otherwise
<Hobbsee> persia: and you know it's actually going to do what you want, whether you know the terminology or not
<jamesh> there is no way to convert a distro bug task to a project bug task or vice versa
<jamesh> (at least not last time I checked)
<Hobbsee> jamesh: correct.
<persia> So if reporters file things in the wrong place, there's no way to safely move them without annoying the bug contacts for the project that was spammed?
<persia> Hobbsee, Also, most of the time it skips the business logic for the buttons, so you can do things that might otherwise not work.
<Hobbsee> persia: right.
<jamesh> persia: what sort of business logic do you expect to bypass by hacking URLs?
<persia> jamesh, I haven't done it in a while because I have the necessary rights now, but task nomination was something I used to abuse that way all the time.
<wgrant> Yep.
<persia> I know it still works to file bugs against closed projects.  Dunno what else.
<wgrant> Email works for that too.
<wgrant> It's great to work around some stupid LP bugs.
<persia> It's the same issue : the business logic is triggered by the UI, rather than being triggered during the commit.
<Hobbsee> ah, yes,  that's what it always get to used for, for people without rights - the task nominations
<persia> I think mpt filed a bug about it in Edgy, but don't remember the number.
<persia> The problem is that fixing it either means rewriting massive chunks of LP, or duplicating the business logic for each interface.  There are plenty of more annoying bugs.
<jamesh> there are multiple layers at which business logic is defined.
<persia> Oh good, so it's only exposed for some things.
<jamesh> ideally the checks at the UI layer would only prevent the user from hitting fatal errors
<jamesh> and have the important checks done at the model layer and protected by the security proxies
<wgrant> I'm slightly concerned at how little seems to be checked by the securitypolicy.
<persia> Right.  That's a little bit of duplication, but probably worthwhile to avoid users being annoyed about being able to press buttons that don't work.
<wgrant> Lots of things are read-only in the API that shouldn't be.
<jamesh> file bugs?
<wgrant> Which means the checking is being done outside the usual security infrastructure.
<jamesh> wgrant: for some interfaces inside LP, the security proxies make certain data read only and require modifications to go through particular methods
<jamesh> wgrant: I haven't played with the API stuff much, but I wouldn't be surprised if the read only attributes get exposed automatically but the methods need special handling to expose
<jamesh> i.e. it doesn't sound like evidence that the layering is being bypassed
<wgrant> jamesh: I noticed that with status transitions and the like.
<wgrant> But thinks like Person.{latitude,longitude}.
<jamesh> bug status transition is definitely an example of this kind of thing.
<wgrant> There's no special handling needed for location, except for the permissions specialcasing.
<wgrant> But they are read-only in the API.
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> I'd suggest filing bugs
<wgrant> I've done enough of that to know it doesn't work too often.
<lifeless> lp exposing apis is making layering more important than ever, and now there are multiple people driving it
<jamesh> wgrant: statistically, it is more effective than not filing bugs
<wgrant> jamesh: Only slightly.
<spiv> wgrant: where does complaining on IRC fall on that spectrum? :)
<persia> Actually, although I file bugs, I find that discussion on IRC runs about even with filing bugs towards a resolution.
<wgrant> spiv: For Launchpad it's surprisingly high.
<jamesh> IRC might be good for things that can be fixed quickly, but it is easy to lose such reports
<persia> jamesh, Very true.
<Hobbsee> spiv: if a LP developer files the bug, it seems to tend to get done faster.  IRC tends to get LP devs to filde them.
<Hobbsee> s/filde/file/
<persia> That's what makes it both surprising and impressive that IRC is such an effective forum in LP.
<jamesh> and it won't be that effective if the person who can fix it lives in the wrong time zone ...
<spiv> Hobbsee: correlation is not causation...
<Hobbsee> spiv: sure, that's true.  It's just interesting that it often seems to happen that way
<spiv> Hobbsee: it's certainly interesting, but by itself it doesn't really tell us much.
<persia> Anyway, this discussion is getting hopelessly -meta.  Can we either discuss things about launchpad (rather than launchpad development habits) or not discuss so much?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: I'd expect you'd have better luck with your bugs than many people -- you know who to ask in many cases.
<spiv> Hobbsee: and it definitely isn't an argument for not filing bugs yourself.   (And I wonder... if users filed more bugs, would the correlation decrease?)
<Hobbsee> jamesh: that's true.  That doesn't translate to them actually getting fixed, unless they're critical.
<jamesh> I'd imagine that is one of the things that favours bugs filed by insiders.
<Hobbsee> theoretically.  Maybe we then file more bugs than most others, so see a smaller percentage actually get fixed.
<jamesh> Hobbsee: I've filed bugs that have sat round for a long time but were low importance
<Hobbsee> although I was pleased to see the turn around time for the breakage yesterday - well done guys!
<Hobbsee> spiv: interesting experiment.  I do need to file some more bugs, so we'll see.
 * Hobbsee goes off to file that rotten advanced search bug
<Hobbsee> hm, nope, surprisingly it's not reported.
<wgrant> What is it?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: do an advanced search (say, search for all bugs with u-u-s subscribed), hit search, then do a reorder.
<Hobbsee> it drops the advanced search term, shows you all the open bugs that you had, without the advanced search criteria in place.
<wgrant> I haven't noticed that for years... I just take it as a given.
<Hobbsee> i keep getting caught by it.
<Hobbsee> i mean, by the same logic, i don't expect to suddenly get all bugs, globally, if i do a reorder on all ubuntu bugs.
<Hobbsee> what's the plural of criteria?
<Hobbsee> oh, that is the clural.  criterion is the singular.  interesting.
<Hobbsee> right.  Filed the LP bug for the day.
<Hobbsee> I won't do a wgrant, and file 15.
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/286249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286249 in malone "Ordering after an Advanced Search drops the search criteria" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> I haven't followed 15-a-day for a while now.
<Hobbsee> next up will be that buildd crazy UI bug.
<Hobbsee> spiv: seeing as you're advocating me filing bugs myself, does bugs with the +builds/ and related pages go under soyuz, or?
<wgrant> That would be Soyuz.
<spiv> Hobbsee: I'm (blissfully) ignorant of the answer to that question ;)
<Hobbsee> spiv: hehe, OK
<Hobbsee> spiv: how long do you think a bug about "please remove these two pages because they're duplicated" will take to fix?
<wgrant> I'm a bit confused about where the line between Foundations and Registry lies, but I'm fairly sure of other things.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Until you can slip an rm in on someone's laptop.
<spiv> Hobbsee: "it depends" :)
<wgrant> ie. UDS.
<beuno> Hobbsee, all launchpad developers are in london for a 2 week sprint, so, "longer than usual"  :)
<beuno> I'm actually having breakfeast there right now
<spiv> Hobbsee: potentially quite fast, but who knows what terrors lurk in dark corners...
<Hobbsee> beuno: no, usual is at least 6 months, as it's not a critical bug.  :P
<Hobbsee> spiv: hehe, OK
<spiv> Hobbsee: That said, *probably* it is actually quick to fix.
<wgrant> Considering that a separate bug was needed for removing the actions menu from each of the bug pages, I don't hold much hope.
<wgrant> (and most of them slipped from 2.1.10... wtf)
<beuno> Hobbsee, is this something in soyuz?
<Hobbsee> spiv: that's what I would have thought, but I would have thought the same of adding headers to mails
<Hobbsee> beuno: which?
<beuno> Hobbsee, this bug you want to report
<Hobbsee> beuno: i've already reported https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/286249, and am about to report one in soyuz, yes.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286249 in malone "Ordering after an Advanced Search drops the search criteria" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> Hobbsee, all listings will be redeisgned to fix all those problems
<Hobbsee> when?
<beuno> and, as for soyuz, I have a UI sprint planned for around january, so the more bugs I have to work on, the better
<wgrant> beuno: "will be" in which timeframe?
<beuno> wgrant, in the launchpad 3.0 release cycle
<beuno> which is until july next year or so
<wgrant> beuno: Do we get customisable columns?
<persia> So filing these bugs is largely useless, and it's better to talk to you about it on IRC?
<wgrant> Or s/IRC/UDS/ for Soyuz stuff?
<beuno> wgrant, I haven't figured out all the details, but, the more I know about what you guys find useful, the more chances it has of landing  :)
<persia> UDS is probably more effective than IRC
<beuno> right, I will be doing some soyuz research during UDS especially
<beuno> persia, wgrant, bugs are vey useful so I don't forget
<wgrant> Sounds good, considering your users will be there.
<beuno> I'm happy to discuss it on IRC/UDS, but bugs help me focus  :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<beuno> I'm really looking forward to talking to you guys in UDS
<wgrant> I think the way to fix Soyuz navigation is a big rm followed by rethinking it.
<wgrant> Or maybe just lots of portlet abolition.
<beuno> I've been working on navigation proposals a lot lately
<beuno> all of launchpad needs a re-think
<wgrant> It is a nasty thing to design, particularly in Soyuz land.
<beuno> I won't really decide until I understand all LP apps
<wgrant> When you have things like DASBPR, you know you're in trouble.
<beuno> and do extensive testing
<Hobbsee> soyuz, and navigation?
<Hobbsee> beuno: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/286253 for you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286253 in soyuz "mass duplication in buildd administration" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> only way to navigate soyuz from one section to another effectively is through bookmarks.
<beuno> Hobbsee, feel free to subscribe me to UI bugs when you file them
<persia> Hobbsee, No, URL hacking works too.
<Hobbsee> beuno: you're on it now, thanks.
<Hobbsee> persia: i don't remember hte magic URL bits
<persia> Oh.  Then URL hacking works for me :)
<wgrant> URL hacking works for me too.
<persia> (but I don't do nearly as much buildd stuff as you)
<Hobbsee> some parts it does for me
<wgrant> But I have some bookmarks that take arguments for the really common things.
<Hobbsee> buildds aren't really teh problem - it's finding the queue, or the build queues
<persia> wgrant, I suspect the magic bits are part of Hobbsee's magic power
<Hobbsee> er, upload queue, or the build queues can get interesting.
<Hobbsee> particularly if you're looking for a particular release.
<Hobbsee> rather than globally
<wgrant> beuno: Try to find binary download links from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<Hobbsee> wgrant: *snort*.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: for a past binary...
<Hobbsee> wgrant: throw him in the deepend, why don't you?  :)
<wgrant> It's the same as a current binary.
<persia> wgrant, That's an especially evil example though.
<Hobbsee> persia: it's one that gets used a lot, though
<wgrant> But you have to notice the portlets and realise that you have to go through the build.
<persia> Hobbsee, True, actually.  Probably gets used more than anything else.
<Hobbsee> persia: i doubt it's bookmarkable either - that's the real pain
<persia> Hobbsee, Depends on the automation of your bookmarks : you can get it iff you have the correct versions.
<persia> It's not like build logs, where you have to collect the buildID from somewhere first.
<Hobbsee> persia: sorry, i meant generically enough that you didn't need to know the version
<persia> Oh, no, you can't do that.
 * Hobbsee --> lecture
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Late!
<wgrant> (says he who is still in a workshop)
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i know!  I have to drive there still!
<wgrant> Eww.
<Hobbsee> at least i'm driving away from the traffic!
<spiv> Hobbsee: evening lecture?  suck.
<bugabundo_work> hi
<bugabundo_work> anyone here in charge of bzr?
<persia> bugabundo_work, bzr as software, or the bzr server used in launchpad?
<bugabundo_work> humm again no one responsible for the # help? I must live in strange timezone lol
<bugabundo_work> bzr software
<persia> Try #bzr
<bugabundo_work> I started using it as a TimeMachine
<bugabundo_work> ok
 * bugabundo_work checks #bzr
<Hobbsee> spiv: yup.  3 hours on compilers.  Usually it makes sense, but this was programming a bit close to the metal for my liking
<cjwatson> I always liked compiler theory at university
 * wgrant isn't up to such interesting stuff, unfortunately.
<Hobbsee> cjwatson: it's certainly interesting...but the code generation part's just a bit...too far.
<zookoafk> Hm, how do I test whether launchpad is now poking ticket updates into my trac?
<sps_br> is this channel to discuss bugs in intrepid too?
<persia> sps_br, No.  This channel is to discuss launchpad.  For intrepid bugs, you probably want either #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu+1
<sps_br> persia: thanks, but, isn't launchpad a bug discussion area?
<persia> Launchpad is a suite of software for managing bugs, code, user support, distribution, package building, translations, and lots of other stuff.
<persia> Ubuntu uses most of the launchpad services, including the bugtracker service.
<sps_br> ah ok, thanks!
<Magilla> anyone having any issues tonight? It seems to be /really/ slow here...
<mrevell-sprint> Magilla: What actions are you finding slow? General browsing of Launchpad?
<Magilla> mrevell-sprint: editing my profile
<Magilla> I'm waiting 60s+ for each page load
<mrevell-sprint> Magilla: It's slow for me too but I'm on a ropey connection right now. Let me check if there are any known issues.
<Magilla> I started loading the current page before joining the channel
<Magilla> and it's still going
<Magilla> Please try again
<Magilla> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Magilla>  Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<Magilla> hrm
<Magilla> <Refresh>
<Magilla> I'm currently trying to finish registration of my gpg key
<Magilla> Oh, and the instructions on launchpad for setting up a gpg/OpenPGP key are missing a vital piece of information
<beuno> Magilla, we're checking to see if there are any problems
<Magilla> thanks
<Magilla> hmm, the information seems to be there now
<beuno> Magilla, what's missing in the gpg help?
<Magilla> maybe it was the Bazaar docs that were missing info
<Magilla> :/
<Magilla> whatever setup guide I was following, it said to run gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys
<Magilla> but neglected to point out that you need to put the key ID on the end
<mrevell-sprint> Magilla: Performance should be improved now
<Magilla> mrevell-sprint: thanks
 * Magilla clicks "Continue"
<beuno> Magilla, doesn't that command send all of them?
<Magilla> it didn't do anything
<Magilla> at all
<Magilla> just returned me to the cli
<Magilla> no feedback, and the key never appeared on the server
<Magilla> epic frustration until I found another howto
<beuno> Magilla, I'll look into it and get the wiki corrected
<beuno> thanks for the tip
<Magilla> beuno: I've had another look at the docs, and it appears to be there
<Magilla> (now, at least)
<beuno> ah, cool
<Magilla> the failure may have been on the Bazaar site
<Magilla> I'll try to find it and let them know
<Magilla> thanks for the help
<Magilla> Ah, I remember what happened
<Magilla> in the profile, where you add your key, it says to do this:
<Magilla> gpg --send-key key-id
<Magilla> but I couldn't figure out what the key id was
<Magilla> it just didn't work
<wgrant> beuno: LP seems to be broken.
<Magilla> I didn't realise you shouldn't use the 1024/ prefix before the key
<wgrant> Completely.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Got a request through then.
<wgrant> But it's slow and intermittent.
<Magilla> so I went looking for other howtos, and thats where I got the other command, but it omitted the key-id bit
 * wgrant waits for kwwii to complain.
<wgrant> Dear god.
<wgrant> Launchpad is very sick.
<kwwii> wgrant: nahhh, I was going to wait 5 min to see if anyone else has problems
<Magilla> if anything, maybe a quick "this is what your key id is" in there would be great
<wgrant> kwwii: It's damn slow for me.
<kwwii> *then* I will scream like only an artist can
<Magilla> lol
<wgrant> And I just got 7 alerts on the one page to tell me that I had filed a bug.
<wgrant> But I haven't filed a bug for hours.
<wgrant> Something is broken.
<kwwii> wgrant: well, I cannot even connect "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<kwwii> w00t, it finally worked
<wgrant> http://www.qeuni.net/f/1/2008/repetitive-launchpad.png
<Magilla> My first bazaar push has successed!
<Magilla> \o/
 * nijaba agrees the lp is having speed issues ATM...
<oubiwann> https://launchpad.net/landscape-dev-scripts
<oubiwann> (that link is for rockstar)
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, bad weather on launchpad today...  I'm getting server-side timeouts sometimes trying to edit bugs (returns a 'please try again' page), and when pages do load it takes several minutes.
<mwhudson> yes :(
<rockstar> ToyKeeper, hi there!
<ToyKeeper> Gremlins hiding in the latest release?  Unusually high load today?  Flu going around the data center?  :)
<rockstar> ToyKeeper, it's probably because we're all in London.  :)  Murphy's Law or something.
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, must be something which happens whenever you get too close together.  :)
 * ToyKeeper saw Hancock, maybe Canonical works the same way
<cw> morning ! :D
<cw> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. Thanks for your patience
<cw> I'm just letting you know :D
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, I'm probably the zillionth person to mention it, but I figured I should say something just in case.
<cw> awsome work by  the way
<Rinchen-sprintin> cw yeah we're having some disruptions today
<cw> oh and I got pidgin working with intrepid since libpurple0 and libperl were messed up
<Rinchen-sprintin> we've got folks diagnosing the issue
<cw> just had to manually recompile pidgin
<cw> just fyi
<cw> everythings working great otherwise..and thanks for the response Rinchen, i do aqppreciate that.
<ToyKeeper> A note in the /topic might help.  :)
<Rinchen-sprintin> no worries cw .. we're all sprinting today in London but our admins notified us of the issues
<Rinchen-sprintin> so we're diagnosing logs and also beating up the servers to recreate the issue
<cw> lol no probs.. at your own time.. everythings working again for me at least "workable" in a running environment
<cw> i know you probably have your hands full, so I'll just say thanks and let you get back to what-ever it was you were doing to make the world a better place :D
<persia> Rinchen-sprintin, You can't recreate?
<Rinchen-sprintin> we installed some code on Friday to help us diagnose this odd behaviour
<Rinchen-sprintin> so we're trolling through new logs and also following up on some suspicions
<Rinchen-sprintin> persia, not consistently which is darn frustrating
<cw> well if you see my email in the logs..  cw will make sense ;)
<cw> << coder :D
<Rinchen-sprintin> persia, the moon phase changes and we get data and then suddenly....no problem.
<cw> anyways, you fine people have an awsome morning and thanks again for all your help
<Rinchen-sprintin> Thanks cw
<persia> Rinchen-sprintin, Ah, yeah.  The things that break all work the second or third time for me, which I prefer to not working at all, but I can see how it might be frustrating.
<Rinchen-sprintin> sorry for any inconvenience.
<cw> I have to get to work. again no probs.. I'm just glad someones "on the ball" so to speak lol
<cw> Take care, I'll check back in later.
<cw> Peace
<andrea-bs> Hello! Please take a look at https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Branding?action=diff&rev1=10&rev2=12 and rollback the page :)
<persia> andrea-bs, /+me/ can be useful in URLs
<Rinchen-sprintin> thanks andrea-bs
<Rinchen-sprintin> I'll get that fixed and locked
<persia> andrea-bs, Nevermind.  Sorry.
<Rinchen-sprintin> mrevell-sprint, ^^
<mrevell-sprint> andrea-bs: Thanks for letting us know, I rolled that back already. Strange what some people will put on a wiki page!
<mrevell-sprint> thanks Rinchen-sprintin
<DBO> launchpad slow, make bug day cry... please give the bandwidth
<beuno> DBO, we're working on it
<DBO> =)
<DBO> do you have an ETA on a fix
<DBO> because we can get pizza or something while we wait
<beuno> go for pizza, we don't want our users to be hungry
<micah> is launchpad down?
<DBO> yeah
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> ill
<mwhudson> it's working somewat
<DBO> it gives enough response to let your browser not time it out?
<DBO> thats about all I get really
<micah> ok
<micah> thanks
<anewson> hey all, i'm plugging my problem in ubuntu but so far no dice... hardy isn't recognizing my partition table correctly at boot time, if that sounds fixable to anyone, take a gander: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48507
<teratorn> for several minutes now I've been getting a "please try again" message when editing a project description. "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server"
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP app servers having issues - engineers are investigating | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: -
<Rinchen-sprintin> teratorn, we're experiencing service disruptions
<Rinchen-sprintin> teratorn, we have several people doing diagnosis
<Rinchen-sprintin> thanks elmo for the topic
<teratorn> good luck :)
<anewson> hey all, i'm plugging my problem in ubuntu but so far no dice... hardy isn't recognizing my partition table correctly at boot time, if that sounds fixable to anyone, take a gander: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48507
<Mercoory> hi
<csilk> is LP on a go slow today?
<mwhudson> yes :(
<mwhudson> working hard on fixing it
<csilk> Oh rite
<Kruxer> hi all
<Kruxer> what's wrong with launchpad?
<beuno> it's slow, it's being fixed
<Kruxer> thanx
<Kruxer> ;)
<hawke_> I take it someone set the LP server on fire?
<LarstiQ> that seems to be the case
<JediMaster> I take it by the subject that the servers have been having issues for a few hours?
<kiko> JediMaster, yeah, still on it
<JediMaster> seems to be ok now
<kiko> really?
<JediMaster> yeah, I was getting error pages for some time and now I'm browsing and replying to bugs without much problem, a bit slow, but working
<cjwatson> several people have reported variable results over time
<cjwatson> so working-for-one-person-now doesn't necessarily mean it's fixed
<kiko> cjwatson, yeah, we are pretty much aware but have NFC what is wrong
<kiko> even after staring at megs of logs
 * LarstiQ resists the temptation
<cjwatson> I'll trade you that for the grub/LVM bug of doom I've been working on for several hours :-)
<cjwatson> (actually, no I won't because it's almost fixed now. But two hours ago ...)
 * LarstiQ quickly goes back to http://learnyouahaskell.com/
<angelica> oi que passa
<kiko> the appservers are upset
<mwhudson> btw
<mwhudson> edge should be fine
<wgrant> LP seems happy this release.
<kiko> wgrant, edge is happy. prod is not!
<wgrant> kiko: Edge isn't running 2.1.10, so ha!
<wgrant> Is it likely to be related to the collapse a couple of days ago?
<wgrant> Or is 2.1.10 just particularly good?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> it's something weird happening on lpnet only. not edge.
<wgrant> How odd.
 * Sidnei feeds some tea to the appservers
<wgrant> Tea solves everything.
<wgrant> 1/win 46
<wgrant> Damn.
<Sidnei> hey kiko, having fun over there?
<kiko> no :)
 * wgrant bets spm is glad it's not in his TZ yet.
<spm> wgrant: would be wrong on the TZ part :-)
<wgrant> spm: It's not even 0830!
<ajmitch> far too early in the morning to be awake
<spm> wgrant you do cut it fine: :-) [21/10/08 08:29:59] <wgrant> spm: It's not even 0830!
<wgrant> spm: I made sure I managed to slip it in before 0830.
<spm> heh
<wgrant> I was hoping that lag wouldn't break it.
<spm> wgrant: fwiw I start around 7.30am - blame it on too many years of doing swimming training @ 5.30am as a kid. And having 3am wakeups for a small boy...
<wgrant> spm: Oh, fun.
<wgrant> At least you know where to find every LP person conceivable this time...
<spm> indeed! :-)
<spm> wgrant: anyway - aren't you a uni student? I asume you're still up from Monday, and not actually already awoken? :-P
<kiko> stuff should be good to go now
<kiko> if it's not please ping mthaddon who knows how to get a hold of us
<mthaddon> or if it's more than two hours from now, please ping spm :)
<kiko-zzz> is it that late? gar
<wgrant> Thanks guys.
<kiko-zzz> sorry for the inconvenience
* herb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: -
#launchpad 2008-10-21
<lifeless> win 24
<csilk> so why is lp going so slow?
<poolie> it looks like soyuz no longer sends mail when packages complete building or are published?
<Hobbsee> poolie: er...did it ever do that?
<poolie> i thought it did
<poolie> for PPAs i mean
<poolie> i remember people complaining about it :)
<Hobbsee> poolie: don't think so - mails are sent for packages being accepted (or rejected), and for build failures.
<poolie> ah, maybe it was only for failure
<Hobbsee> may well have been
<poolie> that seems strange but maybe it's just me
<Hobbsee> well, wouldn't you normally find out when you updated your system again?
<wgrant> Who let tdflanders onto launchpad-users!?
<tobydox> hi
<tobydox> is there any possibility to reset my PPA to start all over?
<persia> tobydox, Not really.  You could delete everything, but the record of the uploads would still remain, so you'd have to use larger version numbers when starting over.
<tobydox> :-/
<tobydox> I mean someone of the admins can't just reset it?
<tobydox> persia: the problem is: I can't delete superseeded packages
<persia> tobydox, Why would you need to do that?
<tobydox> because those buggy builds are still in the archives
<wgrant> Superseded packages will be deleted automatically.
<tobydox> hm but seems to take much longer
<persia> Well, deleted from the archive.  LP will still have them for recovery/comparison if required.
<EricIsGood> I'm trying to view http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.0/files but keep getting "please try agian"
<wgrant> EricIsGood: The MySQL branches are huge... normally if you try a few times or perhaps wait a few minutes it will cache enough that it will work and continue to work.
<EricIsGood> thanks... I'm trying to find the mysql source for Rand... any idea where it is in there repository?
<wgrant> I don't know much about MySQL's code.
<EricIsGood> does launchhpad have a source search function?
<beuno> mdke, restarting the codebrowse server
<beuno> you should be able to access the page in a few minutes
<wgrant> beuno: Working for me now. Thanks.
<beuno> :)
<wgrant> EricIsGood: It seems to work now.
<mwhudson> new record rss size for codebrowse!!
<wgrant> mwhudson: How huge?
<wgrant> And why does it leak so much?
<mwhudson> wgrant: if we knew, we'd fix it
<wgrant> Hmm.
<NCommander> morning beuno
<beuno> mornin NCommander
<NCommander> beuno, care to look at a question on LP for me?
<beuno> NCommander, sure
<beuno> I'm off to lunch
<beuno> but I'll get to it in an hour
<beuno> paste it
<beuno> \I'll read when I get back  :)
<NCommander> ah
<sgornick> How does one report "inappropriate content"?  I came across comment spam:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers/+question/14154
<persia> sgornick, Generally asking a question asking the offensive content to be removed.
<sgornick> persia, thanks for your reply.  Meaning, asking a question via e-mail to someone on the helprotation list?  Or here in #launchpad,  or ... other method?
<persia> On answers.launchpad.net
<persia> Even when there is a help contact available, it's nice to have it for review/audit purposes.
<sgornick> persia, I see ... similar to this one: https://answers.launchpad.net/malone/+question/45120
<persia> Well, my browser doesn't seem to be opening any pages right now, but I suspect so.
<beuno> NCommander, back!
<NCommander> wb
<beuno> NCommander, so, did I miss your question?
<NCommander> beuno, oops
<NCommander> beuno, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/48531
<beuno> NCommander, I'll get cprov or bigjools to take a peak at it between sessions
<edsu> can someone help a noob understand how to push some code to https://launchpad.net/pymarc ?
<beuno> edsu, have you seen https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto ?
<edsu> beuno: not yet, thank you, i will read
<beuno> edsu, feel free to ask if you still can't push
<edsu> so in ~launchpad_user_or_team/project_name/branch can i leave off 'branch' to push to the trunk?
<beuno> edsu, if you define a development focus for that project
<beuno> you can just do:    bzr push lp:projectname
<edsu> how do i defined the development focus?
<edsu> s/defined/define/
<edsu> i get an error like this when I try to push lp:pymarc ; bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Evcs-imports/pymarc/trunk/.bzr/repository/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<beuno> edsu, you didn't do:  bzr launchpad-login <username>
<edsu> nope, but that wasn't in that howto either
 * edsu tries
<beuno> edsu, it isn't
<beuno> it should  :)
 * beuno looks
<edsu> ok, i logged in ok (added my key to lp)
<edsu> but now i get this: bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-46042832:///~vcs-imports/pymarc/trunk/.bzr/repositorylock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<edsu> note: i didn't set up pymarc initially, a lp admin did apparently, they took the code from my private repo and put it in lp, and i'd like to update it
<beuno> edsu, ah
<edsu> i imagine i might have to ask someone for permission to do that?
<beuno> you can't push to vcimports...
<beuno> hm
<beuno> edsu, was that a one time import?
<kiko-zzz> edsu, you should create a new branch now!
<beuno> because if it's continuos, then you can't really push to it
<edsu> here's what i'm looking at: https://launchpad.net/pymarc
<edsu> so does it automatically pull?
<beuno> edsu, imports do, yes
<beuno> *but*, you probably want the project in launchpad/bzr, right?
<beuno> you can always merge from the import
<edsu> well i'm ok with it being elsewhere, as long as it updates
<edsu> as long as lp updates i mean
<beuno> edsu, so you'll push elsewhere?
<beuno> it'll be slower though
<beuno> because it has to import n' stuff
<edsu> how much slower? is it known how often lp pulls?
<beuno> it varies
<cjwatson> it sounds like you actually want to push to ~edsu/pymarc/trunk (or whatever your LP username is, or ~team)
<beuno> so *much* slower
<cjwatson> and then set that as the development focus
<cjwatson> and regard ~vcs-imports as obsolete
<beuno> I think cjwatson is right  :)
<edsu> cjwatson: ahh :)
<edsu> how do i set the development focus again?
<beuno> edsu, edit the branch
<beuno> when you upload a new branch
<beuno> you'll see an edit icon next to the title
<mwhudson> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pymarc/trunk
<mwhudson> what?
<mwhudson> how did that end up like that?
<mwhudson> it's a mirrored branch, but owned by vcs-imports
<cjwatson> edsu: if you decide you want to do the mirrored branch thing (pulls every few hours, IME) then you can set that up from https://code.launchpad.net/pymarc/+addbranch
<cjwatson> I do that for man-db
<cjwatson> which is a situation where the initial branch was created by ~vcs-imports by importing a CVS repository, but that's now obsolete
 * edsu pushes
<edsu> i guess if want to update the url that https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pymarc/trunk is pulling from i'd have to talk to Tim Penhey?
<beuno> edsu, why do you want to update the URL?
<beuno> you can just push a new branch to LP
<beuno> or do you still want to commit remotely?
<edsu> well it would fix the problem of the url not being correct anymore
<thumper> edsu: you can ask a question on launchpad-bazaar and someone will get to it
<edsu> i did just push, but i don't see anywhere how to set the development focus at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/pymarc
<beuno> edsu, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ehs-pobox/pymarc/trunk
<beuno> you should see an edit icon next to the title
<thumper> edsu: did you want me to delete the vcs-import branch?
<thumper> edsu: is this your project?
<thumper> edsu: if it is we can change the project maintainer to you rather than the registry admin team
<edsu> it is my project yeah
<thumper> edsu: once you are the maintainer, you can set the dev focus
<edsu> so i set the radio button to 'Development'?
<thumper> edsu: that doesn't make it the dev focus
<thumper> kiko: can we give edsu the pymarc project?
<edsu> ahh ok, how do i become the maintainer? should i talk to Tim Penhey mentioned here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pymarc/trunk ?
<thumper> edsu: that's me
<edsu> thumper: oh hi :)
 * beuno tries to remember how to set the dev focius
<edsu> thumper: thanks for adding pymarc to launchpad a while back :)
<thumper> edsu: however we need an lp admin to change the project maintainer from the registry admin to you
<edsu> thumper: gotcha
<thumper> beuno: from the series
<thumper> beuno: we should have a link on the project code page
<beuno> ah, ew
<beuno> actually
<beuno> kinda no
<thumper> beuno: maybe, maybe not
<kiko> thumper, sure. does he want it?
<thumper> beuno: we can talk later
<beuno> https://launchpad.net/pymarc/+edit
<thumper> kiko: yes,
<beuno> edsu, ^
<beuno> on the bottom
<kiko> edsu, what's your launchpad id?
<kiko> thumper, edsu: saw the privmsg, done
<kiko> edsu, yours :)
<edsu> kiko++ # thanks
<edsu> bueno++
<edsu> thumper++ # too for patience, and info
<thumper> edsu: https://edge.launchpad.net/pymarc/trunk, there is a menu on the RHS to link to branch
<thumper> edsu: put your branch in there
<thumper> edsu: I'll mark the old vcs-import branch as abandoned
<edsu> odd i can't seem to find my branch in the 'Select a Branch' menu, it only seems to find stuff in ~vcs-imports
<thumper> edsu: just type in your lp id
<thumper> edsu: and it should find your branch
<edsu> right on
<thumper> edsu: worked?
<kiko> thumper, yeah, that vocab is weird
<edsu> think so
<thumper> kiko: yeah, kinda
<thumper> kiko: we should change the widget rather than the vocab
<thumper> implementation details
<thumper> edsu: yep it worked
<beuno> thumper, talking about implementation details
<mwhudson> "invalid input, which of these 1 options did you actually mean?!"
<edsu> sweet, thanks much
<beuno> I found my "ToDo with thumper at Epic" note
<thumper> edsu: you'll notice you can get your branch with `lp:pymarc` now
<edsu> very nice
<thumper> edsu: I notice that your last three commits don't have full email addresses in the bzr commit log
<thumper> edsu: new machine?
<edsu> thumper: yeah, is it just ed@hammer?
<thumper> edsu: uh ha
<thumper> edsu: `bzr whoami`
<edsu> thumper: i hadn't run bzr whoami yet on that machine :(
<thumper> edsu: no time like the present
<edsu> yup already done sir
 * beuno has a half-baked patch for bzr to warn you about that
<aladin> How can I add me to the list named "Also notified" of a bug?
<thekorn> aladin: subscribe to the bug mail for this project/package
<thekorn> aladin: if it is a rojects the link is like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/yourproject/+subscribe
<thekorn> or for a package : https://edge.launchpad.net/mydistro/+source/mypackage/+subscribe
<aladin> thekorn: I want to be notified by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/102910    Have I do click to "Subscripe"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102910 in ubuntu "FFe: [need-packaging] TV-Browser" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<thekorn> aladin: in this case click on "subscribeÂ" to get all bugmails for tjhis bugreport
<aladin> thekorn:  OK. Now I am on the list of Subscribers. How can I put me on the list "Also notified" in this case?
<andrea-bs> aladin: do you want to receive notifications about all bugs in ubuntu?
<persia> aladin, You *don't* want to receive notifications about all bugs in ubuntu.  The volume is high enough that it will probably break your mail client unless you have specialised scripting in place.
<aladin> andrea-bs: About all bugs? No. About some bugs...
<andrea-bs> aladin: are you interested in some specific packages?
<aladin> andrea-bs: Yes, but also interested in some bugs without corresponding packages (Bug 102910).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102910 in ubuntu "FFe: [need-packaging] TV-Browser" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102910
<mpt> ooh, that's an interesting and useful thing
<andrea-bs> aladin: well, actually you can only subscribe to specific packages or to everything in ubuntu
<mpt> subscribed to all bugs without packages
<mpt> report a bug asking for that :-)
<mpt> (Actually, that would probably still be a deluge)
<aladin> andrea-bs: OK, thank you!
<calc> why does this bug show up as an upstream pending bug for OOo?
<calc> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/216995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216995 in openoffice.org "No Sound when viewing a Presentation" [Undecided,New]
<calc> er pending_bugwatch to be precise
<mae^> can someone help me.. when I branch the ActiveRDF trunk I'm only getting 1 revision in the branch history though I can see all the revisions through the loggerhead interface
<beuno> mae^, what's the URL?
<mae^> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~activerdf/activerdf/trunk/
<beuno> mae^, ah, the branch seems borken somehow
<beuno> do you have write access to it?
<mae^> dont think so
<beuno> mae^, ok, I'll try and get an admin to look at it
<mae^> thanks
<beuno> mae^, trying to fix it now...
<mae^> beuno: great!
<mthaddon> mae^, should now be fixed
<det> I have source packages compatible with both ubuntu and debian, does launchpad offer a PPA service for Debian ?
<beuno> det, it doesn't for now
<det> If not, are there any other services that I can use ?
<beuno> I wouldn't know who else provides build serviced...
<NCommander> det, SuSE's build service supports Debian, but that may not be what you are looking for
 * NCommander notes that more for building custom distributions
<mae^> mthaddon: hrmm.. nope  http://pastie.org/297452
<mthaddon> mae^, thx - we just realized this here - still working on it... :(
<beuno> mae^, that actually looks alright
<beuno> 717 revisions
<mae^> beuno: look at the branch history.. 1 revision
<beuno> mae^, try running:  bzr reconcile
<mae^> holy fsck! that was it! what did that do?
<beuno> to me, it's mostly magic
<mae^> so doesn't that mean the branch on the launchpad side needs the same?
<beuno> yes
<beuno> we ran it
<beuno> I don;t know why it's still broken
<beuno> some moving part I don't know about
<mae^> hrmm. so is it fixable?
<beuno> yes
<beuno> I'll email the owner
<beuno> unless you know him
<mae^> I talked with him last night, he didn't know what to do and only had a lightweight checkout on his machine so he didn't have any of the old revisions
<beuno> mae^, get him to run:    bzr reconcile lp:activerdf
<beuno> and it'll get fixed
<beuno> I have a copy of the branch
<beuno> so we can find out what went wrong
<mae^> ok, I'll pass that along
<beuno> thanks
<mae^> thank *you*
<huayra> !bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Won't display info)
<awilkins> Question : what are the odds of you lot releasing launchpad sources to a major national governmental organisation for internal trial and development?
<Odd_Bloke> I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/bzr-twitter/bzr-twitter and am wondering if Launchpad might have a copy from before whatever went wrong on my end went wrong?
<kiko> Odd_Bloke, hmmm, probably not
<Odd_Bloke> :(
<Odd_Bloke> I'll look at this more tomorrow.
<Odd_Bloke> kiko: Thanks for answering. :)
#launchpad 2008-10-22
<csilk> did lp just die?
<kiko> csilk, wfm
<csilk>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<csilk> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<csilk> Thanks for your patience.
<kiko> csilk, edge or lpnet?
<csilk> net
<kiko> that's interesting. no OOPS id right?
<csilk> oh, working now, just slow. very slow
<csilk> sorry, no ID
<kiko> interesting
<lifeless> csilk: will look into this right now, thanks
<csilk> Speed has gotten a little better over the past minute
 * spiv wonders why his bug mail contains a header like X-Generated-By: Launchpad ... Instance="initZopeless config overlay"
<lifeless> lol
 * ajmitch noticed that one a couple of days ago
<ajmitch> it was interesting to see intrepid-changes mail coming from a couple of different instances
<Syco54645_> is there a certain amount of waiting time required before the ppa that you create will start to work?  i can upload files just fine but cannot seem to connect to the ppa.
<cody-somerville> Syco54645_, how are you trying to connect?
<Syco54645_> cody-somerville: well i put it into my /etc/apt/source.list file and it doesnt work then
<cody-somerville> Syco54645_, link to your PPA?
<Syco54645_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kuki-bakers/ubuntu even clicking to browse gives an error
<Syco54645_> yet like i said, i was able to upload just fine to it
<cody-somerville> Syco54645, https://edge.launchpad.net/~kuki-bakers/+archive shows no packages
<cody-somerville> Syco54645, whats your launchpad page?
<Syco54645> for the group?
<cody-somerville> for you
<Syco54645> https://edge.launchpad.net/~frank-claycomb
<cody-somerville> Syco54645, your upload was rejected
<cody-somerville> You do not have a gpg key uploaded to your account
<Syco54645> cody-somerville: woops, thanks
<Syco54645> ill fix it in the morning
<Syco54645> too tired to mess with it now
<Syco54645> dput did not say that it errored though
<Syco54645> cannot remember what it said...
<cody-somerville> dput won't error out
<cody-somerville> It is just uploading the files
<cody-somerville> you may get a reject e-mail if you're lucky
<Syco54645> ah ok
<Syco54645> do i need to do anything special the next time with dput?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, the reject is usually sent to the email in GPG key that signed it
<Syco54645> like a force or anything
<NCommander> YOu'll need to use dput -f
<NCommander> But you'll have to debsign the changes
<Syco54645> NCommander: ok, thanks.  im off to bed now
<Syco54645> its late here
<NCommander> ok
* jtv1 changed the topic of #launchpad to: Community help contact: jtv
<vds> hi all
<vds> I'm having some problem uploading a package to my ppa
<vds> I've created a package updating to mainstream version
<vds> send it using dput
<vds> but it doens't show up in my ppa
<vds> if I try to send it again I get Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net
<vds> Doing nothing for
<vds> anyone could help me with this?
<Rinchen-sprintin> cprov, ^^
<Rinchen-sprintin> vds, lots of us are sprinting so it might take some time.
<Rinchen-sprintin> vds, to hear from us.
<Rinchen-sprintin> vds, if you don't get any help, please email the user list or ask a question on LP
<cprov> vds: what's the sourcename ?
<vds> python-boto
<cprov> vds: you changesfile is *unsigned*
<cprov> s/you/your
<cprov> vds: check https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<vds> interesting I've been asked for the passphrase and it didn't complaint about anything...
<cprov> vds: very likely you wasn't since your dsc was not signed either.
<cprov> vds: be sure you don't pass '-uc -us' to debuild.
<mok0> Is there a tutorial for using LP for packaging somewhere?
<mok0> (LP alias bzr)
<jtv> mok0: a la private package archives, you mean?
<mok0> jtv: yes
<mok0> jtv: for the packages I maintain
<jtv> mok0: is this what you need?  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<mok0> Err, no, this is using a PPA. I am thinking about maintaining source packages in a bzr branch
<mok0> Something like this, which is for git: http://honk.sigxcpu.org/projects/git-buildpackage/manual-html/gbp.html
<jtv> mok0: I'll see if I can catch someone on the Code team.
<mok0> jtv: thanks a lot
<jtv> mok0: hmm... doesn't sound very promising.  The suggestion I got was that you ask on #bzr.
<kiko> mok0, there is something called bzr-buildpackage
<LarstiQ> bzr-builddeb
<kiko> what wouter said :)
<mok0> kiko: I will take a look at that, thanks
<LarstiQ> mok0: https://launchpad.net/bzr-builddeb
<mok0> LarstiQ: hey, cool :-)
<Syco54645> is there something wrong with ubuntu's key server?  i cannot add my gpg fingerprint to lp.
<rockstar> Syco54645, could you provide some details?
<Syco54645> when trying to add my fingerprint, it gives an error asking if i entered my finger print correctly, then it said did you publish your key.  when checking the ubuntu key server, it does not appear to be there.
<wgrant> Erm, where did the topic go?
<thumper> wgrant: away?
<jtv> Hmm... last I saw it flash by was when I set it.
<Ursinha> wgrant, to the land of lost topics
<wgrant> Thanks Ursinha.
<jtv> Funny... I tried that just now and it did nothing.
<Ursinha> jtv, the channel is mocking you it seems
<jtv> gah
 * wgrant wonders if the freeing roadmap is public, or if the opening is closed.
<thumper> haha
<jtv> intellectronica: ping
<intellectronica> jtv: hi
<jtv> intellectronica: hi!
<jtv> intellectronica: something tells me you would be able to make sense on this topic: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/48282
 * intellectronica looking
<jtv> intellectronica: (your fault for seeming knowledgeable I suppose)
<jtv> intellectronica: somebody who had an account created (well, should be just a Person in the new setup) due to a bug import is getting email.
<intellectronica> jtv: yes, looks like it's similar to the case we had a few days ago
<jtv> intellectronica: I suppose closing the account would only cause it to be created again, so I'm guessing the email is the real problem.
<intellectronica> there's a wiki page with instructions, let me try and find it. in any case, you'll have to ask one of the admin to do this
<intellectronica> jtv: actually, you have db access, don't you?
<jtv> intellectronica: staging only
<intellectronica> so you'll need an admin
<jtv> intellectronica: that's no problem, we have a box of them somewhere
<jtv> intellectronica: if people remembered to make air holes and to feed regularly...
<intellectronica> jtv: you shouldn't spoil them. first you give them air, soon they'll demand tropical coctails and foot massages
<jtv> intellectronica: so?  stub's an admin, and he lives right here in Thailand
<intellectronica> jtv: stub's an admin, and he's sitting right in front of me. let me see if i can get his attention
<jtv> intellectronica: bad idea if you're the nearest candidate for giving him that foot massage.
<jtv> intellectronica: have you *seen* his jabber portrait?
<rockstar> Syco54645, have you added the key to the keyserver with gpg --send-key ?
<mwhudson> barry: http://bzr.debian.org/pkg-bazaar/loggerhead/
<jelmer> bac, mwhudson: hi
<jelmer> mwhudson, ah, you were quicker :-)
 * wgrant files RC bugs against it.
<barry> mwhudson: thanks!
<mwhudson> jelmer: barry wants to install loggerhead on bzr.python.org
<barry> actually code.python.org
<barry> http://www.python.org/dev/bazaar/
<jelmer> barry, ah, nice
<jelmer> loggerhead is awesome
<wgrant> Except when it decides to die. Which is somewhat often..
<mwhudson> it only does that in the launchpad instance really
<wgrant> Is that just because it gets a bit of use? Or because of the very strange backend that it must have?
<mwhudson> best theory is that it's the level of use
<mwhudson> it doesn't have a strange backend at all, it accesses the branches over http
<wgrant> Oh.
<mwhudson> there's nothing about the current setup that demands it be in the data centre
<wgrant> I assumed that it would be accessing them directly from their LP-strange structure on the filesystem, but I guess that would make things overcomplex...
<mwhudson> it runs on a separate machine now
<mwhudson> so it needs to use some network protocol and, well, http was there :)
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> The performance hit wouldn't be too huge from within the DC, I guess.
<mwhudson> source package branches will require changes to this though as it makes the urls less analysable strictly textually
<mwhudson> anyway, lunchtime here
<wgrant> Yes... how're they going?
<wgrant> Aha.
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: Community help contact: —
<pecisk> hi people, how frequently Firefox CVS translations are imported into Launchpad? When last was done?
<pecisk> when next is planned?
<Rinchen-sprintin> jtv, ^^
<jtv> pecisk: try asking asac on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Odd_Bloke> Rinchen-sprintin: Where are you sprintin'?
<Rinchen-sprintin> Odd_Bloke, London
<Odd_Bloke> Rinchen-sprintin: Oh, cool.  Launchpad, presumably?
<Rinchen-sprintin> Odd_Bloke, yes!
<sinzui> gmb: matsubara: lp:~sinzui-is/launchpad/subscribe-bug
<ahasenack> so there is this ticket living inside a series (1.2) and it didn't make it. How do I move it to the next series, 1.3?
<ahasenack> 1.3 already exists
<lionel> is it a known bug that as a team administrator I can not change a user to admin (on edge) ?
<lionel> I'm sure I used to do that...
<persia> I thought only team owners could set administrators, although I may be mistaken.
<lionel> I'm pretty sure I changed it some years ago
<lionel> as a team admin, I can remove administrator status from other administrators :)
<persia> Were you also the team owner?
<lionel> on a team I am not the owner I can remove adminsitrator status on edge right now
<lionel> and on a team I am not the owner, I changed once the status from approved to administrator
<lionel> ah, persia you're right, it was not me who cliked on the button for granting administrators power
<lionel> well, I will open a question for beeing sure
<lionel> thanks
<superm1> it would appear that something is wrong with the upload server for packages? I uploaded bluez nearly an hour ago, never got an email about it and it never landed in the unapproved queue?
#launchpad 2008-10-23
<spm> superm1: yeah - looking atm - we appear to have a repeat of a problem we had on Sunday.
<mkhlnsh> hello. i have an inactive signature of a code of conduct. how can be reactivated?
<mkhlnsh> how do i contact a Launchpad adminstrator to reactivate my signature of code of conduct?
<persia> mkhlnsh, Just sign it again with your updated key.
<mkhlnsh> i didn't change my PGP key; i just deactivated my signature and i want it reactivated back.
<wgrant> mkhlnsh: You could ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> Somebody killed the topic again.
<persia> Then just sign it again with the same key.
<mkhlnsh> then please explyn me why is there this: Once Inactive, a signature can only be reactivated by a Launchpad Administrator. if is not available?
<mkhlnsh> s/explyn/explayn
<persia> Hrm.  That's unexpected.  You want to ask a question.
<wgrant> persia: That's intended.
<wgrant> You can workaround it by resigning it, I believe.
<persia> wgrant, It is?  Why?
<wgrant> But you could just ask a question.
<wgrant> persia: Because Launchpad is strange.
<wgrant> It has been that way forever.
<persia> I know that you can resign for expired keys.  Seems odd you can't for inactive signatures.
<persia> Is that just WoT vs. LP DB?
 * wgrant -> lecture
<mkhlnsh> so, what should I do?
<poolie> mkhlnsh: open a question
<mkhlnsh> ok
<lifeless> superm1: soyuz should be happy again now
<lifeless> superm1: we had some db contention issues that are resolved for now
<persia> Did someone already file a bug that when someone submits a bug the default is that the bug doesn't affect the submitter?
<wgrant> persia: There are several.
<persia> Then I won't add another :)
<kirkland> hrm, the bug number being a hyperlink at the top of each bug page ... that's something new on edge.launchpad, right?
<persia> kirkland, At least it doesn't work that way on lpnet
<csilk> packages.ubuntu down?
<kirkland> persia: it's kinda annoying, because i usually like to copy-and-paste from there into my changelogs, etc.
<kirkland> persia: and a link that just sends me to the same page i'm on is rather useless
 * persia has nothing useful to say about the current state of LP UI improvements
<Hobbsee> kirkland: i noticed that, too
<Hobbsee> kirkland: I did wonder why they implemented that
<Hobbsee> beuno: any idea?
<kirkland> Hobbsee: thumbs up, or down?
<Hobbsee> kirkland: down, for the same use case.
<kirkland> probably for consistency
<kirkland> but i *really* liked that one not being linked ;-)
<Hobbsee> i fail to see why launchpad wants to reimplement the browser's 'reload' button.  I thought the browser button worked fine?
<persia> I type the bug numbers rather than copy&paste, but it seems pointless to have a self-reference link when that's already in the location bar of most of the browsers we ship (and the default browser in all flavours but server)
<ajmitch> only think I can think of is for context if it's reached from another URL
<persia> ajmitch, but that's handled through URL rewriting already.
<ajmitch> I won't pretend to know why it was changed then :)
<Hobbsee> a "feature", presumably
<persia> allows for drag&drop of URL for some browsers, which was probably the considered use case.  That's the advantage of specs that involve wide user review.  I'm looking forward to those.
<ajmitch> from what I heard, that'll be soon?
<persia> That's seems to be the consensus from those watching these things.
<persia> Anyway, the feature is still only on edge.  If you don't like it, file a bug.  There's a chance it won't get to lpnet.
<Hobbsee> can i attach multiple files at onceto a bug report yet?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: By email, perhaps.
<persia> The API still doesn't permit it?
<wgrant> It might.
<Hobbsee> ffs,launchpad...
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1027EC19
<wgrant> What was it?
<Hobbsee> +filebug, for ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1027EC20
<Hobbsee> so, um, how am i supposed to report bugs when I don't know what the source package is now?
<persia> Hey.  You got two in a row.
<persia> use lpnet?
<persia> ask for help in Ubuntu Bugs to find the package?
<Hobbsee> persia: that's a good idea.
<Hobbsee> oh, there we go.
<Hobbsee> took 24 seconds, but did come up with a result.
<spiv> Hobbsee: looks like a timeout doing the full text search on your bug title.
<Hobbsee> spiv: That's what I thought it might be, yes.
<Hobbsee> i'm sure that used to work, too.
<spiv> Hobbsee: possibly just an unlucky moment of database contention?  No doubt the real LP devs will look at it properly when they wake up.
<Hobbsee> spiv: right.  I reproduced it 3 times on edge, but not on production.  Very odd.
<Hobbsee> it must be time to file some more launchpad bugs,too.
 * Hobbsee adds https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/287935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287935 in malone "[EDGE] Bug # in the top left corner is trying to implement the browser 'reload' button.  Why?" [Undecided,New]
<jamesh> this is a problem with putting all the LP devs in one time zone ...
<lifeless> spm: is langpack export running atm ?
<lifeless> spiv: the real devs are all in training :P
<spiv> lifeless: they have a lunch break, right? ;)
<wgrant> This channel seems to be overrun with .au Canonical gods.
<lifeless> gods are everywhere
<lifeless> so how can they overrun something?
<spm> lifeless: not that I can see - just rosetta-approve-imports.py
<lifeless> spm: cool;
<lifeless> spm: just being...cautious
<spm> I can appreciate that :-)
<wgrant> Worked out what has been going wrong over the past few days?
<spm> lifeless: fwiw langpack (currently) runs Mon, Wed & Sat @ 22:00 BST. hardy, intrepid, intrepid.
<spm> wgrant: to fix? yes. To prevent? getting there. :-)
<wgrant> spm: Aha. Good. LP does like to die around Ubuntu releases, so it's good to have the problems known about...
<spm> heh - so long as it doesn't die on Sundays (again)...
<cyberix> Do "affect me"s add to the number of duplicates?
<Hobbsee> no
<cyberix> So how can I list bugs sorted by the number of "affect me"s?
<beuno> cyberix, not yet, no
<beuno> you will be eventually  :)
<persia> I don't think that is implemented yet : it's planned to be one of the selectable orders, last I heard.
<persia> (but beuno really knows)
<cyberix> :-D
<cyberix> ok
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> is logging in on staging broken right now?
<dholbach> for me it doesn't work
<beuno> it doesn't for me either
<beuno> all LP devs in learning mode
<dholbach> it breaks a launchpadlib script for me :)
<wgrant> staging's DB is fscked.
<dholbach> ahh ok
<wgrant> It has none of my teams.
<beuno> dholbach, I'll ask as soon as we pause for a bit
 * dholbach hugs beuno
<wgrant> Wow.
<wgrant> That's broken.
<dholbach> gracias!
<wgrant> https://staging.launchpad.net/projects
<Rinchen> siretart, ping
<wgrant> 20 projects registered.
<wgrant> That wins.
<wgrant> Aha. "There are currently 48 people and 17 teams registered in Launchpad."
<beuno> ok, it's a known issue
<beuno> being worked on
<dholbach> rock and roll
<beuno> not sure about the ETA though
<beuno> trying to learn new skillz, makes actually doing things harder
<wgrant> What kind of skillz?
<wgrant> Wait.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> That's the sampledata, isn't it?
<beuno> yes
<siretart> Rinchen: pong
<Rinchen> hi siretart
<Rinchen> siretart, what's the process to request something packaged in universe?
<Rinchen> siretart, I need a particular program which exists on sourceforge (as a .deb no less) to be in Universe.
<siretart> Rinchen: there is currently a discussion about involving brainstorm for that on the ubuntu-mailing list
<siretart> Rinchen: the current process is to file a bug in launchpad and tag it 'needs-packaging'
<siretart> Rinchen: .deb no less? this means without source?
<Rinchen> siretart, source is available
 * wgrant notes that upstream packaging rarely helps :(
<Rinchen> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=199315
<Rinchen> it's under a funky license though
<Rinchen> well, not really funky
<Rinchen> http://projity.com/license/index.html
<siretart> Rinchen: in any case, I'd suggest filing such a needs-packaging bug, and start a discussion about the license and who is going to package it there
<philn> hi
<Rinchen> ok siretart thanks.
<philn> i have a "basic" LP subscription.. my project is using private bzr branches fine but i'd like bugs to be private as well
<ace> hi there
<philn> oh bac replied my mail ;)
<ace> is there a list of the next features available in lp?
<beuno> ace, you mean like a roadmap?
<ace> yes
<ace> or just a wishlist
<beuno> well, bugs and blueprints
<ace> for example, will a wiki be available in lp?
<beuno> and we have milestones: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project
<persia> bugs and blueprints are more of a set of trail blazes than a roadmap per se.
<beuno> ace, wikis have been talked about, yes. But there's no ETA for them yet
<ace> where do you talk about this? in a blueprint?
<beuno> you can see what's being targeted for the next release in: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+milestone/2.1.11
<ace> ok
<beuno> there is no roadmap, yet
<Rinchen> thanks siretart. I'll contact the package owners since I can't find the source. Once I get the data I'll file the packaging request bug
<beuno> I suspect there will be something similar soon-ish
<siretart> Rinchen: feel free to advertise that bug on the #ubuntu-motu channel, though
<ace> perhaps i miss something, but is there something to write doc in lp?
<beuno> ace, no, there's no feature available to write it in Launchpad
<ace> i say that because when i click on "read full spec" on a blueprint , it goes to a documentation with close access
<ace> for example: https://launchpad.canonical.com/Translations/Licensing#remove-translations-by
<beuno> well, in other projects, you can link to public wikis instead
<beuno> so that would work
<ace> ok
<beuno> Launchpad currently uses a private wiki, but that may change as well
<ace> ok i see
<beuno> blueprints ar emore for tracking then the actual content of the spec
<beuno> so you can target it to a release, assign it to people, etc
<ace> ok like a little post-it
<beuno> a clickable post-it!   :)
<ace> do you think LP and sourceforge have the same goal? they compete in the same category?
<beuno> I don't think so, but I really wouldn't know
<ace> i m looking at where i ll put my project
<beuno> well, Launchpad has more features, that's for sure
<ace> there are info about how many ppl and project on LP?
<beuno> you have a nice tour at: https://launchpad.net/+tour/index
<wgrant> SF is slightly more flexible for some uses.
<wgrant> But LP wins everywhere else.
<ace> SF is damn slow too
<beuno> ace, https://launchpad.net/projects and https://launchpad.net/people
<ace> ok only 9k projects
<ace> i thought it was more used
<beuno> well, Ubuntu uses it
<beuno> so you have a massive amount of packages
<beuno> which aren't projects per-se
<davidfraser> I got a PPA upload rejected with this message: Unable to identify file gimp_2.6.1.orig.tar.bz2 (graphics) in changes.
<ace> ubuntu use it but not for the code hosting
<beuno> ace, they will very soon
<ace> ah ok
<ace> nice
<wgrant> davidfraser: You must use a tar.gz.
<davidfraser> The previous original file was gimp_2.6.0.orig.tar.gz
<davidfraser> What do I need to do to fix this?
<ace> i find that LP is really close the ubuntu community, but will it work for a windows opensource project or we ll be bashed :)
<beuno> as long as it's open source, it sure won't be bashed
<Ng> ace: see https://launchpad.net/windows-ssh-server :)
<ace> ah yes :)
<ace> a one man project :)
<philn> bac: hi, the bug contact was set ;)
<davidfraser> wgrant: So if the upstream software only releases .tar.bz2, I must extract and recompress it...
<wgrant> davidfraser: Yes. That's the normal practice in Debian and Ubuntu.
<davidfraser> OK, Thanks
<wgrant> But I think Soyuz (and thus Launchpad's PPA service) is meant to be growing support for bz2 tarballs in the next couple of months.
<ace> what is the best way to create a sandbox project?
<cprov> wgrant: that true, but don't expect it live in the next cycle :(
<wgrant> cprov: We've been waiting a while, so I'm sure we can wait a bit longer.
<davidfraser> wgrant: Great. It was just a slightly cryptic error message
<ace> funny, i don't find the link to create a new LP project
<wgrant> ace: https://launchpad.net/, Open Source Projects, Register a project
<ace> lol ok
<ace> thank you
<dholbach> Rinchen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Rinchen> thanks dholbach
<ace> LP doesn't use subversion?
<rockstar> ace, no.  bzr is the future.  :)
<ace> of course :)
<ace> launchpad too
<wgrant> rockstar: And the present.
<rockstar> wgrant, well, only because we have a time machine.
<wgrant> rockstar: True
<kiko> ace, we can import svn of course (maybe somebody else has said that already)
<ace> yes i read that
<kiko> cool
<ace> but there  a big lack in the GUI client
<wgrant> olive isn't bad for bzr.
<ace> for windows :)
<wgrant> Not entirely fully-featured, I guess.
<wgrant> Ah.
<ace> tortoiseBazaar
<ace> http://bazaar-vcs.org/TortoiseBzr
<ace> ahaha it exists
<wgrant> I wonder if it's still alive...
<wgrant> Oh, it is
<beuno> yes, there's someone working on it quite a lot
<ace> "3  commits by 1  person in the last month "
<beuno> Mark Hammond
<Hobbsee> beuno: um, what? (#287935)
<kiko> that's not just "someone" it's "the one"
<ace> :)
<ace> the One
<beuno> Hobbsee, click the link on the top, takes you to the right place
<beuno> top right that is
<Hobbsee> beuno: yes.  and?
<beuno> uhm, that's why it's there..........
<wgrant> I'd imagine it'd be useful for getting to a valid context if you arrive at one in which the bug doesn't exist.
<wgrant> Is that your point, beuno?
<beuno> yes
<wgrant> That is obscure but useful.
<Hobbsee> right, so i'ts useful when you're not already at that page.
<beuno> yes
<rockstar> wgrant, tortoise bzr is actively maintained.
<beuno> and
<Hobbsee> i guess for consistency's sake,it should always be there, whether it's just actually useful or not
<beuno> to give people a link
<beuno> yeap
<wgrant> rockstar: So beuno said. I just hadn't heard much about it.
<beuno> Hobbsee, so, I propose we mark it as a suplicate of the other bug, which should be easy to fix this way now
<beuno> just to put pressure  :)
<Hobbsee> beuno: except for the fact that it's a bug about the fix of that bug.
<beuno> Hobbsee, well, sure. But there is a relevant comment
<beuno> otherwise it's just invalid
<beuno> so, whatever makes you happier
<Hobbsee> well, if you're into marking A a dupe of notA...it's probably best to mark it invalid.
<beuno> right, so it's one or the other
<beuno> if you don't feel it's a dupe, we'll just mark it as invalid and I'll move on to try and get that ported to the sibgle-comment page
<persia> Is it not possible to show the link iff the context differs from the current page (as mpt suggests)?
<persia> That makes the presence of the link a useful indicator as to whether you are on the correct page.
<beuno> I like consistancy
<mpt> eh, why are you still talking about marking it as a duplicate?
<Hobbsee> persia: well, i would have thought that.
<mpt> They're completely different bugs
<beuno> and, that's a link to the bug which will always do the right thing
<persia> I guess.  I think you're losing information.  I think mpt has a very good point.
<ace> why they didn't use Git?
<Hobbsee> mpt: i've got NFI - and i've no idea how the comments on the bug actually relates toeither of the other comments, either.
<mpt> it's not invalid, either
<wgrant> It could be Won't Fix.
<Hobbsee> mpt: more won'tfix, but i'm unconvinced that beuno has actually read the bug sufficiently to grasp what's being said, tbh.
<wgrant> But it's not Invalid.
<Hobbsee> maybe i was unclear to start with, i'm not sure
<beuno> Hobbsee, I'm here, explain!  :)
<mpt> beuno, ever since people stopped using Netscape 4 for Mac, no browser has made it easy to copy text inside a link.
<mpt> So, copying a bug number from inside a "Bug 12345" link is difficult.
<persia> beuno, It breaks a current use case, but does not add value when the bug is in the correct context.
<mpt> which is 99.99% of the time.
<mpt> And the other 0.01% could be handled better another way.
<mpt> (All percentages approximate.)
<Hobbsee> mpt++
<persia> mpt, Well, I'm not sure about "could be handled better another way".  When out of context, having a link to return to proper context is nice.
<persia> Mind you, the link as currently constructed doesn't do that well for multitask bugs.
<Hobbsee> persia: I was wondering about that.  Doesn't really help you there anyway
<persia> Having such a link be unobtrusively in the upper left isn't bad.
<mpt> persia, the other way being, making it imspossible to not be in the proper context.
<persia> mpt, Except I routinely abuse the context to work around the ACLs.
<beuno> yes
<mpt> Which would also have the benefit that each bug report would no longer have ~100000 possible URLs.
<beuno> the reason is there, is because so many people URL hack around
<mpt> persia, what do you mean by ACLs?
<wgrant> Do you make it not exist, or redirect to /bugs/432432423432523?
<persia> Well, it's arguable that the fact one can abuse the model is a bug : perhaps it ought detect the right context and redirect when e.g. changing the bug number.
<mpt> wgrant, redirect.
<persia> Then use URLrewriting to feed the browser the correct context anyway.
<mpt> persia, Answers already does that, so it's perfectly possible for Bugs to do it too.
<wgrant> So it does.
<wgrant> Forgot that.
<persia> mpt, Yep.
<beuno> so I think it's unobtrusive, and sovles a few problems
<beuno> it's possible, just harder
<beuno> I opened a bug to do a redirect
<beuno> so this was a middle ground
<beuno> I approved the UI change, but opened a bug to do redirects in the future
<beuno> it's hard to do redirects because it can be linked to multiple projects
<persia> beuno, but it breaks use cases.  Can it be reverted in the meantime?  I've yet to see any user comment positively on it.
<beuno> and, as it's said, mayne people URL hack
 * persia doesn't personally care about it, but it generated more traffic than most commits
<beuno> persia, revert the link?
<persia> Yes, but generally when URL hacking, we want to be in the "wrong" context.
<persia> I think it would make more people happy than sad to revert the link.
<persia> I think the bug you want to fix is a valid and useful one, but I think your redirect bug is a better solution.
<beuno> I fail to see why it makes anyone unhappy
<beuno> like, a real workflow =breaker
<beuno> so, reverting involves a lot of steps
<persia> Copy & Paste.  Three users (kirkland, mpt, Hobbsee) have complained about it.  Nobody has said anything good.
<beuno> you have the bug # on the url
<beuno> it takes much less precision to copy it from the url
<persia> Not that can be reliably copied in many browsers.
<persia> e.g. firefox does DnD for the URLbar unless you are very careful.
<persia> beuno, I don't disagree with any of your statements : I'm just not seeing any positive reaction from any of the users, and I see some negative reaction.  Since you seem to agree there exists a more elegant solution, I don't see the benefit of not maintaining the status quo until it is resolved.
<persia> (and it doesn't break my use case, so I probably shouldn't even care much)
<beuno> persia, the time needed to revert
<beuno> so, if we're going to invest time in that, we need some sort of benefit
<beuno> clear benefit
<persia> happy users?  Lack of complaint?  Lower sense of unresponsiveness of LP to user requests?
<beuno> I can see that it's a bit annoying if you're used to copy n pasting from that place
<beuno> well, people who are happy with the change are usually less vocal  ;)
<beuno> the link is different than the URL
<beuno> so it's useful in some cases
<persia> OK.  I'm just judging by channel traffic.  Not worth further argument.
<beuno> why should we make those users unhappy, that can't find that URL otherwise?
<beuno> there was a bug reported about it, which triggered that work
<beuno> (can't find it now)
<beuno> so a few people where unhappy, that now are happy
<beuno> it's hard to please everyone!
<jml> beuno: impossible even
<persia> Oh, certainly.  It's impossible to please anyone.
<jml> o.O
<persia> I just don't think it's useful to go from one bad state to another bad state.  If edge is so far down the development pipeline that it's hard to revert, I think the process needs help, but that's entirely separate.
<persia> (and there are plenty of other bugs that need work, so clearly spending a lot of time to revert something isn't ideal)
<beuno> :)
 * Hobbsee eyes the above discussion
<jml> it's an interesting problem in general though.
<jml> a particular layout has a bunch of implicit benefits
<jml> which are only made explicit when it changes.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<Flimm> Hello, I've tried uploading a source package to my ppa, but I get this error:
<Flimm> Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net
<Flimm> However, I can't find any uploaded packages at http://launchpad.net/~flimm/+archive
<Hobbsee> beuno: could you define "not blocking anyone else" please?
<wgrant> It's quite clearly not blocking anybody because Launchpad bugs can't block anything. No bug dependencies.
<wgrant> For no particularly good reason.
<Hobbsee> beuno: in particular, how you can "not block anyone" while breaking use cases.
<Flimm> I get a 404 error when I try to visit  http://ppa.launchpad.net/flimm/ubuntu
<Flimm> I have enabled my PPA though: https://launchpad.net/~flimm/+archive
<bigjools> nothing will be there until the first upload is processed successfully
<Flimm> That's strange, bigjools, dholbach's PPA (for example) is empty, but you don't get a 404 error when visiting http://ppa.launchpad.net/dholbach/ubuntu
<bigjools> he probably used to have something and deleted it
<bigjools> trust me, you need to upload something
<Flimm> I have, I've been waiting for half an hour already, bigjools
<bigjools> you get any emails back?
<Flimm> No emails
<Flimm> Oh wait, I did just get one
<kiko> Flimm, and your gpg key is registered?
<Flimm> Yes, gpg keys are registered
<bigjools> no emails means either you didn't sign the upload or you signed with a key not in LP
<bigjools> otherwise the email will tell you what you did wrong
<Flimm> Thank you, that's very helpful
<Hobbsee> bigjools: or the uploader borked again?
<bigjools> welcome
<Flimm> I just got an email: epidermis_0.1b-10ubuntu1_i386.changes rejected
<Hobbsee> Flimm: that'll be why.  You needt o upload a *source* changes.
<Flimm> I had tried to upload an unsigned package a few hours ago, I didn't get any error messages
<wgrant> bigjools: Malformed Changed-By or Maintainer addresses will generate error mails now? They always used to be silently dropped.
<bigjools> umm dunno, I'd need to check
<Flimm> And when I tried to upload it again, it told me I had already uploaded it
<Hobbsee> Flimm: see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPA#Building
<Flimm> So I had to up the version one.
<wgrant> Flimm: That's just dput being silly locally. Pass -f to it to convince it to upload again.
<Flimm> Thanks wgrant!
<wgrant> np
<Flimm> I've been using dpkg-buildpackage , which is supposed to build both source and binary packages, can I use that?
<wgrant> We generally use debuild, and you must pass -S in either case.
<wgrant> Launchpad does not accept binaries.
<Flimm> I'm going to try dpkg-buildpackage -S first, as I'm unfamiliar with debuild
<Hobbsee> Flimm: debuild is a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage.
<Hobbsee> (so most of the options arethe same)
<Flimm> Oh... I am learning a lot today
<Flimm> Well, the dpkg-buildpackage -S seems to have worked
<Flimm> How long will it take roughly to build?
<Flimm> It's built
<Flimm> That was ten minutes long
<kiko> heh
<kiko> yeah, it's usually less than 10 mins in fact
<wgrant> But then you have to wait for up to 20 minutes or hack URLs to get to the binaries :(
<beuno> no, it's usually under 10 minutes
<beuno> it *may* take longer, like anything....
<wgrant> Doesn't the PPA publisher run on */20?
<bac> philn: ok, great. thanks.
<pecisk> people, what means current and packaged in translations? How it could be that packaged is something different than current, but currrent is older than packaged
<pecisk> that is in LP Rosetta
<kiko> I think current reflects what's current in LP
<kiko> danilos will know though
<danilos> pecisk: that's right, packaged is what was "active" in a package (usually upstream), current is what is going to be active for Ubuntu when new language pack is released
<pecisk> danilos: in this case it is debian-installer. It is non-lang-pack, afaik
<pecisk> I did changes in July
<pecisk> but it still insist to use wrong version
<danilos> pecisk: ah, that's a completely separate question, they are manually updated, check with cjwatson on #ubuntu (or wherever he hangs around :)
<pecisk> cjwatson: ping? :)
<kirkland> persia: thanks for making our case.
<kirkland> beuno: would it be possible to print the bug number *somewhere* on the bug page, without hyperlinking it?
<beuno> kirkland, sure, I'll revise the UI
<beuno> do you want to re-phrase the bug and re-open it?
<persia> kirkland, Always happy to make a case, although I'm not always successful in pursuing them.
<kirkland> beuno: all we really need is some place on the page that we can easily double-click to highlight (without sending to another page), and put on the copy buffer
<beuno> assign it to me, I'll take care of it
<kirkland> beuno: thanks
<soren> bzr says a branch on launchpad is locked, and suggests I run this to fix it: bzr break-lock lp-46042832:///~ubuntu-virt/vmbuilder/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock
<soren> However, when I try that, I get: bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "lp-46042832:///~ubuntu-virt/vmbuilder/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock"
<soren> Removing -46042832 fixes it.
<cjwatson> pecisk: I did a by-hand update of the translations in d-i not very long ago. Which language are you interested in?
<pecisk> cjwatson: Latvian
<cjwatson> pecisk: however, you should know that many of the translations in d-i are *never* updated from Launchpad
<cjwatson> pecisk: I am not interested in being man-in-the-middle for different translation groups any time I merge d-i from upstream
<cjwatson> pecisk: so, for strings that exist in Debian too, I refer people to Debian for translating d-i
<cjwatson> pecisk: the strings I update from LP are just those that are new in Ubuntu
<pecisk> ahhh, that explains a lot
<pecisk> ok, it should be noted somewhere, otherwise I think LP has bug or something :)
<ace> is it possible to add some hook in LP?
<ace> like in svn to display commits in irc for example
<cjwatson> pecisk: I thought it was, but I don't really know where translators would be looking
<pecisk> cjwatson: so, next time you will take d-i translations from Debian, you will take from lenny, right? And it will be for 9.04?
<cjwatson> pecisk: I merge updated packages from unstable, which include translations
<fantix> jtv: ping?
<cjwatson> pecisk: they don't necessarily correspond exactly to lenny or anything
<pecisk> ok, I see
<pecisk> thanks for info
<cjwatson> pecisk: and yes, I'm not anticipating any more translation changes for 8.10 at this point
<pecisk> I know
<pecisk> it is too late already
<fantix> excuse me, but is jtv around please?
<fantix> got a question here. :) my first pot uploaded with bad name was approved and renamed inside LP, and does my second pot with the new name still need manual review? thanks
<philn> bac: can you confirm me by mail when i'll be able to file private bugs on my project? not that i'm tired to fill stoopid test bugs ;)
<bac> philn: it is done now.
<exarkun> I uploaded a new translation template, but I guess I must have done something wrong, since it ended up in the import queue.
<exarkun> Can anyone tell me what I did wrong?
<exarkun> https://translations.launchpad.net/twisted
<ace> do you really prefer the mailing list against forums?
<cjwatson> it's a legitimate preference
<cjwatson> mwhudson: I don't suppose there's been any movement on bug 112327?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 112327 in launchpad-cscvs "cscvs doesn't support :ext: CVS repos" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112327
<mwhudson> cjwatson: nope
<mwhudson> (sorry)
<cjwatson> whom do I have to bribe? :)
<cjwatson> danilos: wow, the import queue is not exactly proceeding quickly :-(
<Rinchen> cjwatson, rockstar
<Rinchen> cjwatson, for the bribe ;-)
<cjwatson> rockstar: I'm in London next week. What booze do you like? :-)
 * cjwatson <- fed up of using CVS for OpenSSH ...
<rockstar> cjwatson, I actually don't drink, but there are other ways to bribe me.  :)
<rockstar> cjwatson, unfortunately, that bug is not even on my radar.
<rockstar> Er, wasn't until just now.
<rockstar> I'll take a look at it, and if it's not a big deal, I may work on it tonight.
<cjwatson> cool, thanks!
<rockstar> cjwatson, Ooh, a patch!
<cjwatson> well, I'm in the Millbank office next week, so if I manage to make it over to Paddington or vice versa ...
<rockstar> cjwatson, just because you submitted a patch, I'll make sure it gets done this weekend, even if I have to mess with it.
<cjwatson> cool, thanks a lot
 * rockstar believes in rewarding patches.
<cjwatson> just for that I might get round to 256050 as well
<cjwatson> I like producing patches to make my pet projects work. :)
<Rinchen> cjwatson, we have this pet project.... it's called Launchpad. Maybe you've heard of it? :-)
<cjwatson> I have, but I have another pet project called Ubuntu which may be familiar to you ;-)
<Rinchen> touche`
<rockstar> cjwatson, there is also this neat thing called bzr that even works WITH launchpad.  It makes patch management and merging WAY easy.  :)
<exarkun> I uploaded a new translation template, but I guess I must have done something wrong, since it ended up in the import queue.  Can anyone tell me what I did wrong?  https://translations.launchpad.net/twisted
<hlh> So how does one unsubscribe someone to a bug in LP?
<hlh> fyi, I'm the project owner
<danilos> exarkun: that's the correct behaviour: someone needs to review it
<danilos> cjwatson: unfortunately, we haven't optimized the import of completely new files when we did previous rounds of import optimizations, because they are a minority of cases (but now, with this set of KDE data, they are all new files) :(
<krish> hey hi. I am not able to upgrade my branch bazaar version
<krish> [krish@lappie timepass-devel]$ bzr upgrade bzr+ssh://srikrishna@bazaar.launchpad.net/~timepass/timepass/timepass-devel
<krish> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for lp-46042832:///~timepass/timepass/timepass-devel/.bzr is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<krish> bzr: ERROR: The branch format Bazaar-NG meta directory, format 1 is already at the most recent format.
<krish> spiv:
<exarkun> danilos: Last time I uploaded something, someone told me it wouldn't need to be reviewed next time.
<danilos> exarkun: ah, then it needs to wait for auto-approval process to finish, it may take a few hours for that to happen
<danilos> exarkun: if not, please file a question on answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/ and we'll look at it
<danilos> sorry, have to go now
<exarkun> okay.  thanks.
<fantix> exarkun: thanks! :) gotta sleep, 2am here
<nelson_mtkwan> hi there. I am a newbie in ubuntu. I have just setup the automounting of my partition by the 1st method on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions, which containing Chinese file name. Everything goes rights except those Chinese file name. They all became question marks!!! Can anybody here help me?
<psusi> I can't seem to log into staging... is there anything special you have to do for that?
<Jazzva> hello... I'm experiencing a problem with bzr and launchpad. I keep getting "User timeout caused connection failure" message on the branch page when I try to push changes. I have tried it at least 4 or 5 times.
<Jazzva> here is the branch address https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu.xul-extensions
<Jazzva> Deleting the branch and then pushing all the changes didn't help.
<LarstiQ> Jazzva: hmm
<LarstiQ> Jazzva: is this a mirrored branch perchance?
<LarstiQ> hello Ursinha
<Ursinha> hi LarstiQ
<Jazzva> LarstiQ, mirrored? I don't think so. I push changes from my local branch on my computer.
<LarstiQ> Jazzva: ok
<LarstiQ> Ursinha: do you have the power to see what is causing the timeout on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu.xul-extensions ?
<Ursinha> LarstiQ, are you getting any oopses?
<LarstiQ> Ursinha: no, it looks like the branch puller to me
<Ursinha> User timeout caused connection failure.
<Ursinha> urgh, what's that
<LarstiQ> not sure :)
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> well
<Ursinha> let me dig
<Ursinha> hey beuno, what's up :)
<Ursinha> LarstiQ, by timeout you mean that yellow box with that connection failure message?
<LarstiQ> Ursinha: I do
<Ursinha> LarstiQ, ok
<LarstiQ> not an oops timeout, sorry for the confusion
<Ursinha> LarstiQ, no problem at all :)
<LarstiQ> Ursinha: pfew :)
<Ursinha> LarstiQ, didn't forget you, trying to understand the error
<beuno> hey hey Ursinha
<Flimm> Hey everyone, I just submitted a blog post about my experiences with Launchpad:
<Flimm> http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org/?q=node/34
<Ursinha> beuno, how long :P
<beuno> Ursinha, yeah, it's been a while!
<beuno> where di you have dinner?
<Ursinha> beuno, went to salisbury and bought some fruits and so :)
<Ursinha> salisbury local
<Flimm> Well, that's it folks, you don't have to read it if you don't want to, I just wanted the right people to read it. Good night
<beuno> oh, they have very good food
<beuno> I bought food there last night
<Ursinha> beuno, oh, cool :) thought i was the only one to go dinner in the supermarket :P
<beuno> Ursinha, ha, no. It's cheap and good, what more would you want?
<Ursinha> beuno, maybe take a walk in london :)
<beuno> Rinchen, url above ^
<Rinchen> er huh?
<Rinchen> ah
<Rinchen> epidermis!
<Rinchen> I wish this hotel AP didn't block connections.
<Rinchen> can't use avahi
<beuno> I see people in bonjour just fine
<Rinchen> beuno, yeah but try to msg them
<Rinchen> beuno, connection cannot be completed
<Rinchen> we could do it on the cisco Ubuntu router in the classroom
<Rinchen> but not on the hotel's router
<beuno> ah
<beuno> right
<awilkins> Does it let 22 out? I use my router to bounce things off via SOCKS
<beuno> we can't con nect to each other
<beuno> in any port
<bigjools> Sainsbury
<Rinchen> 92.54.156.162
<Ursinha> bigjools, yes yes
<Ursinha> :)
<bigjools> :)
<Ursinha> sorry about the typo
<bigjools> and sorry for stealing your food earlier :)
<awilkins> Howdoes/can one become a Launchpad dev if you are not employed by Canonical?
<lifeless> awilkins: at the moment its pretty rarely done
<lifeless> awilkins: but the technical side of the process is an NDA
<lifeless> awilkins: once its open sourced it will be a lot easier :)
<Ursinha> hahaha! bigjools, I don't even remember anymore :)
<bigjools> and then you refused my two offerings, which meant that I had to eat them, so it's all your fault if I get fat ;)
<awilkins> I just have a requirement to investigate project/stuff tracking for my org so my thoughts naturally turned to Launchpad
<awilkins> They want to be tracking rather more bits'n'bobs than just issues and code, but maybe we can learn stuff from each other
<Ursinha> bigjools, hahaha :)
<awilkins> (usual craptastic lack of well-defined requirements at present)
<awilkins> lifeless: Any idea when that open-sourcing will happen (as if!)
<awilkins> (any schedule would be stuck to ,etc!)
<beuno> awilkins, july-ish next year
<wgrant> Will it be an all-at-once, drown-everyone-in-code effort?
<awilkins> Could be a bit of a wait... would being "the NHS" make it any more or less likely that you'd trust an NDA in my hands :-)  ?
<lifeless> awilkins: whats your email address; I'd be delighted to mail you & kiko to get a discussion rolling
<beuno> wgrant, we don't know. There will be quite a few things happening in between
<wgrant> Will the roadmap be public when it's done?
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> probably before
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> It's good to see this finally happening... we've been waiting a while.
<RAOF> Has anyone had a chance to look at bug #270031?  It's been a while, and it's got a fairly wide impact on PPAs.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270031 in launchpad-buildd "Mono segfaults on amd64 PPA buildds" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270031
#launchpad 2008-10-24
<MTecknology> Is there any way to get rid of all of my old gpg keys?
<MTecknology> I just made a different one now and there's about 6 from when I was figuring out what I was doing and I thought I needed one for each email
<MTecknology> anybody know?
<RAOF> MTecknology: You can always revoke them.
<MTecknology> RAOF: I deactivated them on LP and revoked one - but I don't have the older stuff
<RAOF> Oh.  Dunno.
<MTecknology> :(
<RAOF> I think the answer there is "Surely you've got the revocation certificates printed out and stored in a safe place"?
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> This was before I really understood what a key was
<spm> MTecknology: Suggest ask a question against launchpad itself? Doesn't appear to be a way via the admin UI. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Hobbsee> kirkland: hah.  Good luck with that.
<kirkland> Hobbsee: with what?
<Hobbsee> kirkland: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/288147, based on the treatment mine got.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288147 in launchpad "provide a non-linked bug number at the top of bug pages" [Undecided,New]
<kirkland> Hobbsee: i got the impression beuno would help ut
<MTecknology> spm: thanks - got that done
<kirkland> Hobbsee: he asked me to assign it to him, anyway
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: hi - long time since i annoyed you
<Hobbsee> hey MTecknology!
<MTecknology> How ya been?
<Hobbsee> kirkland: ahhh.  with mine, i just got a completely nonsensical response, then got told it didnt' block anyone, so wouldn't be fixed.
<Hobbsee> kirkland: pity 5-a-day and such isn't automated, as that would cut down a big use case forit
<kirkland> yeah, he's pretty insistent that that link has to be there...  i'm just asking for the bug number to be printed *somewhere* on the page selectable
<Hobbsee> kirkland: that's true.  He'll probably sya "it's selectable in the URL" though
<Hobbsee> which is true - it is - it's just a pain to get at it that wya
<kirkland> too much precision required
<kirkland> double-click to highlight word is so much easier
<kirkland> it has been a major pain in my side all day
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: You should come back into -offtopic sometime.
<MTecknology> RAOF: spm: thanks again
<Hobbsee> kirkland: that was my logic, yes.
<kirkland> Hobbsee: glad to hear i'm not the only one ;-)
<Hobbsee> kirkland: no, at least 4 people have complained about it so far:)
<kirkland> Hobbsee: cool, subscribe 'em to the bug
<kblin> morning
<kblin> is there any way to export the blueprints for a project to some offline storage?
<nizarus> ping kiko
<kiko> nizarus, yeah, I'm actually waiting on barry on that one :)
<nizarus> ok great :) sorry for my spam
<barry> wassit?
<nizarus> hi barry
<nizarus> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/44720
 * barry looks
<nizarus> kiko, barry is here :)
<barry> nizarus: i've purged your ml, so you should be able to rename the team now
 * barry observes that kiko is also able to do it :)
<nizarus> we would not rename it
<nizarus> we would remove it
<nizarus> and keep the ML :/
<nizarus> barry ?
<nizarus> i rename it now
<nizarus> can we remove it
<nizarus> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-old
<nizarus> barry: i will put on place the new team so the team to be removed is ubuntu-tn-old not ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> barry are you ok ?
 * nizarus waiting for ok before proceeding 
<mwhudson> nizarus: extreme busy-ness going on here, let me poke him
<mwhudson> nizarus: he's typing a reply now :)
<barry> nizarus: i can't remove teams, but the team owner can now rename ubuntu-tn
<barry> nizarus: so if you just want to rename ubuntu-tn to whatever, you can do that now
<nizarus> i m the team owner
<barry> nizarus: if you want to remove ubuntu-tn, that should be possible too, though i don't have permissions to do that
<barry> nizarus: will a team rename work for you?
<nizarus> but yes i renamed it
<nizarus> yes i renamed it
<nizarus> how can i remove it now
<barry> nizarus: ping kiko
<nizarus> ping kiko :)
 * barry physically pokes kiko
<backenfutter> hi folks, ok this is stupid, but I'm pretty sure I've registered an acc on launchpad before but can't seem to figure out the data - I only logged in to report one bug and forgot what email I used to register... can somebody help me out on this please?
 * nizarus virtually waiting 
<cjwatson> backenfutter: if you can remember any bits of it you can search at https://launchpad.net/people
<cjwatson> particularly if you gave your full name
<barry> nizarus: kiko will do it in a few minutes
<kiko> nizarus, will do
<mwhudson> backenfutter: if you register yourself a new account and subsequently find the old one, the two accounts can be merged
<nizarus> thx barry, kiko the team to remove now is ubuntu-tn-old
<backenfutter> cjwatson, k, I guess I found the acc but can't see the email, cause I'm not logged in https://launchpad.net/~brian-wiborg
<kiko> nizarus, cool
<nizarus> kiko: tell me when it's done to commit the new team
<kiko> nizarus, done.
<nizarus> yesssssssss :)
<nizarus> thx kiko and barry
<backenfutter> Going through my emails I am realizing, that I've never seem to have received LP emails - I also must have deleted the reg email, cause I cant find it anywhere... What steps can I do to recover my acc?
<nizarus> backenfutter: do you remember the bug that you reported ?
<backenfutter> nizarus, just had a buddy check... it is Bug #255811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255811 in gdesklets "gDesklets segfaults after fresh installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255811
<backenfutter> gDesklets
<nizarus> so your account is : https://launchpad.net/~brian-wiborg
<backenfutter> yes
<nizarus> cjwatson and mwhudson was asking for that no ?
<backenfutter> yeah, they first replied to my question and gave first advice on recoverage
<backenfutter> but I tried em all and none worked
<nizarus> backenfutter: try to re ping them
<backenfutter> k
<nizarus> i'm not a LP admin sorry
<backenfutter> nizarus, lol seems it worked with the last one this time
<backenfutter> D'oh
<backenfutter> thx for the help ;-)
<nizarus> :) ok cool :)
<BUGabundo_work> hi
<BUGabundo_work> is anyone looking at bug  286269 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286269 in malone ""unsubscribe" requires space but it aint on HELP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286269
 * Hobbsee notes it's probably a wiki, and you can probably edit it yourself.
<Hobbsee> yes, it is a wiki.
<BUGabundo_work> will it update the email sent by help?
<Hobbsee> the email sent by help?
<Hobbsee> it's fixed https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface#unsubscribe
<BUGabundo_work> I've seen the last date change
<BUGabundo_work> but will it update the email ?
<Hobbsee> i've no idea what the email it sends is.  Try it.
<BUGabundo_work> it takes a while to sync
<BUGabundo_work> I've been down that road a few times in the past
<Hobbsee> well, aftre that, you'll just have to hope htat a launchpad person views this page.
<Hobbsee> apparently there is no help contact yet today
<BUGabundo_work> it hasn't been all week
<BUGabundo_work> on the hours I come here
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<Hobbsee> they only do the european workign week.
<Hobbsee> but i'm not sure - i think they were slack for at least part of last week, from memory
<Hobbsee> of course, i might be remembering completely wrong
<persia> Sometimes it's the european days, and sometimes it's the americas days.
<krish> hey hi, how to upgrade my remote branch on launchpad
<bostik> sorry https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.fastbull.org-release lastprobed 13 hours ago
<bostik> we are now uptodate
<bostik> but no more probe are done on our mirror
<gurrier> Is there any way of getting a dump of the launchpad postings for Ubuntu project for "Problem Management"?
<lool> Hi folks
<lool> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kourou/+bug/288767/+nominate + intrepid => OOPS
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288767 in kourou "Categores with special chars (like umlauts) are empty" [High,Confirmed]
<lool>  (Error ID: OOPS-1028EA70)
<mwhudson> lool: does it work on !edge?
<lool> ogra tested, I think it doesn't work there either
<lool> 17:27 < ogra> bah, me too
<lool> mwhudson: Yep, confirmed
 * mwhudson taps his feet waiting for the oops file to sync
 * lool disappears for some minutes
<mwhudson> lool: do you or ogra have an older oops id?
<mwhudson> ok
<lool> mwhudson: sorry no; I got multiple, but can't go back
<mwhudson> fair enough
<ScottK> Would someone please check and see if soyuz is eating uploads.  I'm trying to get a security patch uploaded before Intrepid closes and the upload seems to vanish into thin air.
<ScottK> Package is fetchmail.
<mwhudson> thats a peculiar error
<mwhudson> lool's, i mean
<lool> You call me a liar?
<cprov> ScottK: checking.
<mwhudson> lool: ?
<ScottK> cprov: Thanks.
<lool> mwhudson: oh well, end of week puns sorry
<lool> peculiar, liar, ok, I shut up
<mwhudson> lool: i see :)
<cprov> ScottK: we have a *known* problem.
<ScottK> cprov: OK.  How do I work around this issue to get the bug fixed before Intrepid closes?
<cprov> ScottK: wait.
<ScottK> cprov: Wait and try again (if so how long) or wait and you'll tell me?
<cprov> ScottK: no, wait, like "wait while we are fixing it for you" your source will be processed automatically.
<ScottK> cprov: OK.  Thanks.
<newz2000> Hi, I uploaded my project's first translation template, is there any way to speed up the approval process (assuming it's OK)?
<bigjools> danilos: ^
<danilos> newz2000: yeah, ping jtv, but in general, it's not desirable unless it's very important (he does approvals as they are uploaded)
<newz2000> ok, thanks
<lool> mwhudson: Do I need to file a bug about it?  I'm about to disappear for the WE
<ScottK> cprov: Was fetchmail special somehow or is my next upload going to get hung up too?
<ScottK> cprov: Please add adept to your list of uploads to find.  It seems to have gone missing as well.
<ScottK> cprov: Thanks.
<cprov> ScottK: everything from you processed ?
<ScottK> cprov: Yes.
<ScottK> Release team is back in business.
<cprov> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> And bug nominations are working again too.
<kagou> Hi
<kagou> i can't dput to my personal ppa :/
<kagou> the upload freeze
<kagou> same problem than in this thread : http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=679391
<kagou> any idea ?
<kagou> dput work well with small packages
<andresmh> so I am thinking of switching a project from Assembla.com to Launchpad.net but there is a  feature I have not found in launchpad
<andresmh> that is the  ability to commit a change and automatically connect it to a bug by doing something like svn -m "test #123" to indicate that the bug is ready to be tested and automatically send an email to the people involved in that bug
<exarkun> I think the story is that you use a plugin that invokes something from https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneXMLRPC
<persia> There's definitely a way to automatically mark bugs Fix Committed when updating a branch.  No idea how it works though.
<exarkun> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/27140
<exarkun> not sure if there's something newer than the answer given there
<andresmh> exarkun: thanks. but installing such plugin is not possible to do on launchpad.net itself, right?
<andresmh> it would work only if i have a locally hosted version of launchpad?
<exarkun> andresmh: Or each developer could install the plugin locally.
<exarkun> andresmh: It would be a bzr plugin that talks to launchpad.
<andresmh> i see
<andresmh> another question about launchpad.net, do you know if the translation feature automatically detects strings to be translated in the source code and generates a list?
<andresmh> my project is using PHP and I print translate-able string by doing ___("foobar");
<exarkun> afaik it doesn't, but something like gettext can probably extract those.
<fta> far less PPA build machines?? is that temporary?
<NfNitLoop> Hello.   I was looking at a project earlier today and noticed that bugs have a status showing that a fix has been committed.  Does that get tied to a particular revision?
<NfNitLoop> Or is that just a manual status flag?
<beuno> NfNitLoop, it doesn't get tied to a specific revision at the moment
<beuno> manual status flag
<NfNitLoop> aah, ok.
<NfNitLoop> that explains why I couldn't find that info, then. :p
<beuno> :)
<NfNitLoop> another question... is any of the code that runs launchpad.net OSS?
<NfNitLoop> It would be awesome to be able to use a private instance of launchpad for my company.
<NfNitLoop> (whose source is unfortunately *not* OSS.)
<beuno> it's no OSS yet
<beuno> it will be next year
<beuno> july-ish I think
<NfNitLoop> very neat. :)
<awmcclain> Is there a launchpad tool floating around to batch build/upload source packages across different distros?
<persia> awmcclain, Not really.  There is a mechanism to publish a PPA package between different releases of Ubuntu (including recompilation for each release, if desired).
<awmcclain> persia: Yes! Exactly what I'm looking for!
<persia> awmcclain, Upload to the oldest release you intend to support.  Then look for the tool to copy packages.  If you want to recompile, don't check the "Also copy binaries" option.
<awmcclain> persia: Thank you! Perfect.
<persia> You can't copy from newer releases to older releases, but you can from older releases to newer.
<jerryk> Has anybody out there got pointers to any example code that talks to the Launchpad API from Java code?
<wgrant> persia: Erk, you can't recompile like that.
<wgrant> persia: Remember, we use pools.
<wgrant> Why they don't have the backporting tool implemented in the web UI, I'm not entirely sure, but until then you can't rebuild without a different upload.
<persia> wgrant, Then what happens if you copy from the older to the newer release in your PPA and don't check the "Also copy binaries" option?
<persia> Does it copy source and let it rot?  Does it break the pool?
<wgrant> persia: You can't any more.
<wgrant> It will refuse
<persia> Ah.  It was a bug, and fixed.
<wgrant> But previously your builds would fail to upload, and things would get mildly unpleasant.
<persia> awmcclain, Ignore my recommendation : it doesn't work.
<awmcclain> :'(
<awmcclain> well. drat.
<awmcclain> do i have to debuild 3 times for every package?
<persia> wgrant, Can you still do source+binary copy?
<awmcclain> s/do/so
<wgrant> persia: Yes.
<awmcclain> persia: that won't work, ti needs to recompile
<wgrant> awmcclain: Why?
<wgrant> Copying forward is often safe.
<persia> library transitions?
<wgrant> Unless there's been a soname break.
<wgrant> Copying back might well not work.
<awmcclain> wgrant: I'm uploading 12 packages, some of which have been included already in intrepid.
<persia> wgrant, That's been unavailable for longer, unless it got unfixed at some point.
<wgrant> persia: Which?
<awmcclain> wgrant: I don't want to link against the depend libraries i've built when they're in the repo already
<ajmitch> having the same source version with different binaries would be interesting
<persia> copying packages from newer to older releases in a PPA.
<wgrant> ajmitch: And also impossible without pools.
<wgrant> persia: It worked for me a couple of months ago.
<wgrant> I knew it was safe, so I did it.
<wgrant> LP shouldn't stop me from doing things that might work.
<persia> wgrant, Then it's been unfixed.
<ajmitch> wgrant: I know
<persia> ajmitch, there's *lots* of examples of same source version and different binaries in PPAs.
<wgrant> persia: Where?
<wgrant> That's not possible.
<persia> wgrant, It's not possible in a single PPA.  You and I can both upload hello_7.8.9-42letsbreakstuff to our individual PPAs without a problem, as long as we don't link them.
<wgrant> Ah.
<ajmitch> right, I was meaning in a single PPA
<persia> Oh.  That's different.
<wgrant> They're separate archives, so it's not entirely relevant.
 * wgrant bashes X dead.
#launchpad 2008-10-25
<jerryk> Anybody willing to field a Launchpad web servies API question?
<persia> jerryk, It's almost always better just just ask, although for language bindings I suspect it's likely to be a matter of generating your own based on the WSDL, unless you're using python.
<jerryk> persia:   Thanks, my question's fairly general and I could start w/ the Python bindings.  Is it possible to query for all bugs updated since a specific time?
 * persia has no idea, and hopes someone else knows the answer :)
<jerryk> persia:   Gotcha....  thanks for listening. :)
<mthaddon> jerryk, https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking might help with general questions but not sure specifically
<mthaddon> jerryk, and within that there's a "Using the reference documentation" section which might be more help with specifics
<jerryk> mthaddon:   Thanks.  I remember reading that query for bugs (with features not quite spelled out) was a "coming soon" feature a little while ago... but wasn't sure what hte current state of the art is on it.
<mthaddon> jerryk, it looks from that like you can query for bugs, but not sure about restricting to updated since a specific time
<jerryk> mthaddon:   gothca.  will keep prowling.
<mthaddon> jerryk, I know they're looking for input on what things people are interested in being able to do, so if you don't find what you're after, be sure to file a bug asking for it :)
<jerryk> mthaddon:   Good idea!  Will do.
<jerryk> I'm no Python expert also, so in some cases I may be unaware of a standard idiom used to slice arrays or faux arrays backed by WS retrieved data.
<mthaddon> me neither, I'm afraid
<jerryk> mthaddon:  Gotcha... thanks for the info though.  I'm very new (< 1 day) to the Launchpad API stuff, so I'm just fumbling my way around.
<mthaddon> okey doke - good luck with it!
<jerryk> mthaddon:   my goal would be to have a tool that would every day pull down the bugs that have been updated in the last day.
<jerryk> mthaddon:  easy to do in the browser, would like to automate it.
<mthaddon> jerryk, I'm sure that's something a lot of people would be interested in - seems like a very reasonable request
<jerryk> mthaddon:  'll look about and see if anybody else has made the request and submit it if not.
<mthaddon> cool
<wgrant> A/.win 8
<wgrant> Grmpf.
 * wgrant kicks g-s-d
<Hobbsee> hey!  what happened to the search bar for bzr branches?
<Hobbsee> hmmm, i'm sure this used to be in bzr...but i can't find it
<wgrant> What is it?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hobbsee> although i seem to remember this happening last time
<wgrant> It did.
<sm> good evening all. Is there someone who could approve https://translations.launchpad.net/zwiki/trunk/+imports ?
<jb3> Hello
<Hobbsee> oh, FFS launchpad!
<Hobbsee> it's broken *again*
<Hobbsee> OOPS-1029EC39
<jb3> I used dput to upload a package I created to my PPA, dput says all good, but nothing shows up on my ppa page, any ideas?
<Hobbsee> jb3: did you get a mail about it?
<jb3> Hobbsee: nope
<Hobbsee> jb3: did you sign it?
<jb3> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> jb3: oh, seeing as launchpad has broken *again* (I think it's at least the 4th time in the last 7 days), you probably won't get a mail for a while.
<Hobbsee> it will eventually go throught
<Hobbsee> -t
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #launchpad to: Soyuz, PPA, nominations, etc, are broken yet again | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: -
<jb3> Hobbsee: ok, I thought there was an upload queue somewhere and it would take some time b4 the update
<Hobbsee> jb3: there is, but it's very little normally
<jb3> Hobbsee: thx
<Hobbsee> Broken on edge and production.  Brilliant.
<geser> Hobbsee: and it's weekend too
<Hobbsee> geser: yeah.  that's normal.
<Hobbsee> geser: i've requested mdz_ call someone
<Hobbsee> timeout on the queues as well.
<Hobbsee> tis dead as a doornail.
 * geser fears the christmas time when everybody is on vacation and LP breaks again
<Hobbsee> geser: that's normal.  But no one will really care then (well, not so much), as we won't have a release to do that week...or a RC!
<Hobbsee> at least we don't have ~700 builds to get through this weekend.
<geser> are the buildds broken too? https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/ reports 1 build queued for i386 and 3 idle buildds
<Hobbsee> yup
<geser> what is still working? bugs?
<Hobbsee> assuming you don't wnat to nominate them, yes, it seems so.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #launchpad to: Parts of launchpad are currently broken - a fix is in progress |  | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: - None
<fta> strangely, lp failed to reflect the status change of a gnome bug. See bug 251669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251669 in totem-pl-parser "totem no longer able to play m3u playlists" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251669
<kiko> fta, might be a failure in the watch updater script, will have a look
<fta> kiko, thanks. not sure if it's related but i changed the gnome bug linked to this bug ~2 weeks ago, the previous bug linked was reported as fixed. could it be the cause?
<kiko> fta, in theory no because the bug watch updater always looks at the current link
<fta> ok
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad has been fixed again | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: - None
 * kiko shakes head
<Hobbsee> kiko: sorry - i'm not sure if people will ask agan about their uploads being delayed.
* mdz_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: - None | http://launchpad.net/bugs/289037 (blocking uploads, builds, etc.) has been worked around
<glade88> hi.. can I upload 4 attachments together, rather than each with a separate coment to a bug?
<persia> glade88, Not easily, or without lots of prearrangment.  Just go for the 4 attachments for now.
<glade88> persia: but how does the apport bot do that?
<persia> glade88, The hard way, with lots of prearrangement.
<glade88> persia:  ok.. thanks :) I'll upload them one by one then..
<Flimm> How can I delete a blueprint?
<Flimm> How can I delete a blueprint?
<Flimm> How can I mark a blueprint as refused?
<Flimm> Does launchpad have a forum?
<wgrant> Flimm: One cannot delete blueprints.
<wgrant> What purpose would this forum serve?
<Romario> hey folks, is there an easy way to get all translators and the related languages from one translation template?
<Romario> it takes ages to cycle through every language an get all the people and languages if you want to list them in an about dialog
<Flimm> A forum for launchpad would discuss various workflows on launchpad, feature requests, ...
<Hobbsee> Flimm: the launchpad-users mailing list, found linked from lists.ubuntu.com?
<Hobbsee> and it has it's own bug tracker, etc.
<epsy> hi
<Flimm> Mailing lists are not as user-friendly as forums, but OK
<Nafallo> depends on the user.
<epsy> is there a way to filter bugs so one can only see bugs that were not fixed at all (ie. open minus Fix committed)
<Nafallo> for me it's the reverse.
<epsy> s/$/?/
<epsy> it's a bit of a harsh work to spot bugs that were not fixed
<Flimm> Can I read messages on a mailing list without subscribing?
<epsy> Flimm, possible
<epsy> some provide discussion logs
<Flimm> Does lists.ubuntu.com provide logs? (for launchpad discussions)
<epsy> yes, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<epsy> so search, better use google
<Flimm> Thanks epsy
<epsy> to*
<Flimm> epsy: that link is for ubuntu, here's the launchpad link: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/
<epsy> oh, sorry, indeed
<Flimm> Here's a link for filtered bug search results for Ubuntu project, I don't know if you could modify it to suit your needs
<Flimm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<epsy> yeah, you can always use the search engine, but that's not very efficiant
<epsy> efficient*
<Flimm> Also try advanced search: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1
<Flimm> Efficient for whom? The long link I sent you is used by Ubuntu bug triagers, they find it useful
<epsy> what is the point of not having it near built-in filters?
<Flimm> Just do an advanced search and save it as a bookmark
<JordanC> Ahoy; can someone point me to the page for adding my SSH keys?
<JordanC> I forgot where it is; can't find it on my profile
<JordanC> Ah, found it :)
<MTecknology> How can I remove a contact email address from a group?
<MTecknology> I need to take a short nap - but please let me know if you can help. I have 2 old emails on https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-southdakota that I would very much like to have removed.
<jb3> Hey
<jb3> am getting an email back with this when uploading a package to my ppa: pidgin-twitter_0.8.0beta1-0~ppa1.dsc: Section '-' is not valid
<jb3> anybody got any idea?
<jb3> I thought the version format might be at fault, but I can
<jb3> 't see what's wrong
<jb3> hello?
<cprov> jb3: what are you using as 'Section' in you debian/control source stanza ?
<jb3> At first, I used unknown, I updated to 'net' as another similar official package uses
<jb3> But it doesn't make any difference
<cprov> jb3: you have to set 'Section: net' for the source as well
<cprov> jb3: and you should not upload the i386 binary.
<jb3> right, lemme try this
<cprov> jb3: `debuild -S -sa`
<jb3> am using bzr buildeb, but essentially the same then
<cprov> jb3: you can use something similar to `bzr builddeb --source --builder debuild -S -sa`, I guess
<jb3> I used bzr bd --source and uploaded the result, that works now (got the confirmation email). Thanks for the help!
<cprov> jb3: great, enjoy lp ppa.
<nhandler> Is there any documentation about interacting with the Launchpad API through perl? Or if there is no documenation, is there any project that interacts with Launchpad using perl (so I could look at some code)?
<rockstar> nhandler, it's a rest interface.
<nhandler> rockstar: Are there any perl projects that use interact with Launchpad using the rest interface?
<rockstar> Not that I know of.
<rockstar> nhandler, all you need to do is parse the wadl file.  It's the exact same process of working with the Amazon's web services.
<rockstar> So if you have a perl rest interface, it should be fairly straightforward.
<nhandler> rockstar: Then it looks like I am going to have a lot of reading to do. I don't have any experience of dealing with rest interfaces.
<Flimm> I need some help with bzr
<mdke> Flimm: normally #bzr is the best place for that, unless it's a specific Launchpad issue. But in either case, you need to give more details
<Flimm> I want to have a branch with just two revisions, with all the revisions from another branch inbetween
<Flimm> OK, thanks
#launchpad 2008-10-26
<MTecknology> Does anybody know how I can remove a contact email address from a group in launchpad?
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: you could, butit's a pain
<Hobbsee> let me see...
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: can you just set another one?
<Hobbsee> or do you want to use the first one for something else?
<MTecknology> The second doesn't exist anymore and I want to make sure the third doesn't get spammed
<Hobbsee> hmm, looks like your only option is "manage addresses" on the team page.
<MTecknology> That only lets you add one though...
<Hobbsee> I know they took some of this functionality out - it was partially duplicated.
<Hobbsee> so they removed the entire lot
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: then your only option is to file a bug about it, and/or ask a question at lp.net/launchpad/answers iirc for an admin to remove it
<MTecknology> aight - thanks
<Hobbsee> would suggest you do the latter (at least) if you want it done in the next week or so
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> ty for the help
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: another question... I changed the mailing list admin from -owner to -admin but email being sent to -owner is still coming through... lists.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: i've no idea how long it takes to update
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> I was just wondering if that was the reason or if they leave it dupe for a while intentionally
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: no idea.  I've not had much to do with teh mailing lists, as you can't use listadmin on them.
<MTecknology> what?
<MTecknology> ya lost me - I just woke up
<Hobbsee> (listadmin is a useful admin tool for lists)
<Hobbsee> but you can't use it on launchpad lists
<Hobbsee> it's particularly useful if you administer multiple lists, and/or there's a big moderation queue
<MTecknology> is using ubuntu-us-sd-admin@lists.ubuntu.com ok?
<Hobbsee> I would think so
<MTecknology> dang that's long... :)
<Hobbsee> long?  I was using kubuntu.ubuntu-devel-discuss@hobbsee.nospammail.net for a while...
<Hobbsee> still do use the one with s/-discuss//
<MTecknology> it's too bad they can't be shortened
<MTecknology> like s/lists.ubuntu.com/l.u.com
<MTecknology> :O
<MTecknology> :P*
<Hobbsee> u.com probably belongs to someone else
<MTecknology> nope
<stgraber> Name: IANA_RESERVED
<stgraber> that's the whois record for u.com, so there should be some policy that a domain name must be at least X characters long
<MTecknology> oh -  that's why I kept getting invalid
<MTecknology> thanks again for the suggestion
<vds> hi all
<vds> launchpad.net kepps oppsing when I access https://code.launchpad.net/ubunet/+activereviews
<vds> any hint?
<spiv> vds: what about https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+activereviews ?
<vds> spiv: works perfectly! thanks!
<vds> spiv what's edge?
<spiv> vds: it runs the development version of the code (but still on the live production database)
<spiv> vds: "edge" as in "bleeding edge" :)
<vds> spiv: thanks! :)
<Muttley> hi, been trying to load launchpad staging for about 5 minutes and it 's not working. It suggests I let you know
<Muttley> also I was wondering. If I setup a project on the staging and want to go ahead with it can I just push it to live or do I have to set it up all over again?
<persia> Muttley, You'd have to set it up all over again.  staging is wiped regularly by a dump of the production database.
<Muttley> fair enough, thanks
<stefanlsd> I am getting a branch assertion error when using a stacked branch - https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~stefanlsd/mplayer/hardy
<stefanlsd> anyone have any ideas?
<NCommander> can someone help me zap every bug in a project?
<JordanC> Hah
<JordanC> NCommander: There's always bugs
<JordanC> But I'd be happy to help - which project?
<NCommander> JordanC, Feisty Fawn Backports
<NCommander> Just zap every bug to Won'T Fix
<JordanC> Hmm, I don't think I'd be of much help
<NCommander> JordanC, ?
<JordanC> You mean in launchpad itself?
<NCommander> yeah
<persia> bug #275688 in Ubuntu has an intrepid task, and says "status tracked in intrepid".  It needs a Jaunty task, as the fix for Jaunty is *different* than the fix for intrepid.  How can I add one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275688 in fpc "Please sync fpc 2.2.2-3 (universe) with patch from bug #260464" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275688
<NCommander> persia, jaunty doesn't exist as far as launchpad is concerned
<NCommander> persia, jaunty won't appear as an option if I understand things right until its created as an actual release and the archive is made
<persia> NCommander, I guess.  Some bugs have release tasks and aren't listed as "tracked in foo".  Maybe this is a bug somewhere.
<persia> Anyway, I'm patient.  I can get an answer when it's Monday somewhere.
<persia> (although I may need to file it on answers.launchpad.net to get one then)
<glade88> hello.. I find this odd.. a team admin can directly add a member to his team without the user's confirmation (checked this with a "Restricted team" .. if that matters :) ).. why not ask the users if he wants to be added?
<persia> glade88, There's a bug about that : note also that users can never completely remove their relation with a team once added.
<persia> Anyone know how to view the old title for a bug with a changed title with the latest malone UI?
<glade88> persia: thanks. and right, they always lie at "Former members" even when deactivated by the user him/herself..
<persia> glade88, Yep.
<geser> persia: doesn't the activity log show it anymore?
<persia> geser, Indeed it does.  There used to be a handy button "See Original Description", but Activity Log is a reasonable workaround.  Thanks.
<lamalex> Is there any PQM/Launchpad integration?
<lamalex> Do you guys offer pqm instances, or any plans to implement?
<beuno> lamalex, it's in the process of being built
<lamalex> that's awesome.
<lamalex> Is there a project page I can track somewhere, or is it a private thing right now
<lamalex> also: will there be a beta period? The GNOME Do project would love to help
<beuno> lamalex, yes, there will be a beta period in edge
<beuno> it would be great if you guys would test it when it lands
<Arby> Hi folks, I'm trying to push a branch to launchpad. I just keep getting a permission denied error regardless of what I try.
<beuno> I hear it will land around christmas
<Arby> the most recent attempt was bzr push lp:~rbirnie/kbstate-applet/kbstate-applet
<beuno> Arby, did you upload your ssh key?   did you do "bzr launchpad-login <username>"?
<beuno> see: https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<Arby> bueno yes two different ones
<Arby> you can see them on https://launchpad.net/~rbirnie
<Arby> and yes I've tried that bzr command
<beuno> Arby, what's th exact error you're getting?
<lamalex> beuno: thanks a lot, we'll stay tuned. We can't wait
<Arby> Permission denied (publickey).
<Arby> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<Arby> is that a permissions error at my end
<Arby> ?
<beuno> yes it is
<Arby> ok, what are the correct permissions for the local public key file?
<Arby> I'm working inside a chroot which may be the cause of the problem
<beuno> 600 maybe?
<Arby> let me try
<Arby> that's odd. even if I use chmod 777 on id_rsa.pub it still fails
<Arby> same erroe
<Arby> *error
<beuno> it will fail on 777
<beuno> because ssh doesn't work with insecure keys
<Arby> ah maybe that's why
<Arby> hang on
<Arby> ok chmod 600 failed with the same error
<matsubara> Arby, if you add -Dhpss what other information do you get?
<persia> Arby, set your private key to 600 and your public key to 644
<Arby> trying that
<Arby> ok 600 and 644 didn't work
<Arby> and bzr -Dhpss push lp:~rbirnie/kbstate-applet/kbstate-applet
<Arby> didn't add anything
<beuno> Arby, look in ~/.bzr.log
<Arby> looking
<Arby> bueno the last major chunk is http://paste.ubuntu.com/62942/
<thumper> Arby: it is beuno
<rockstar> Arby, it might be helpful to tab complete his name.  :)
<Arby> oops
<beuno> Arby, it's a problem with your ssh key
<beuno> try sshing into launchpad:    sftp bazaar.launchpad.net
<Arby> it fails with
<Arby> Connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net...
<Arby> Permission denied (publickey).
<Arby> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<Arby> which is expected I guess
<beuno> there you go
<beuno> it's not bzr
<Arby> beuno: thanks for the help, I think it's my chroot that's the problem
<beuno> Arby, happy to help. Good luck with that  :)
<epsy> hi, I'm having trouble using malone's bugmail interface
<epsy> is gpg signing of mails needed?
<epsy> the whole mail is showing up(gpg headers and malone commands included) instead of just nothing
<spiv> epsy: have you seen https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface ?
<epsy> yes
<spiv> If gpg headers are showing, it sounds like your mail client isn't signing the mail properly.  Unfortunately I don't know much about debugging that.
<epsy> also, i still did not receive the usual "bug changed" mail
<epsy> is there a place i can tackle with it, instead of trying on real bugs?
<epsy> staging.launchpad.net is down
<spiv> staging is the usual place.
<spiv> It's usually not down for more than a day at a time.
<lifeless> staging is currently being used to test some significant db changes
<persia> spiv, staging takes incoming mail now?
 * persia hasn't tried to mail staging in ~2 years, but it didn't accept mail then
<epsy> right, maybe could an admin remove my "spammish" comment? https://bugs.launchpad.net/armagetronad/+bug/285637/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 285637 in armagetronad "Backward compatible LEGACY_LOG_NAMES default" [Medium,Fix committed]
<spiv> persia: I think it does, but I'm not sure.
<persia> spiv, Yeah : that was what someone said then too :)
<wgrant> lifeless: Isn't it also being used for langpack exports, so likely to be broken?
<lifeless> wgrant: no, they are running off of production
<lifeless> the db locking issue there was hot fixed, and the run completed - the packaging side is running now
<wgrant> Ah. Last I heard they were still on staging.
<wgrant> Good to hear it's been fixe.
<epsy> hmm
<epsy> what time would it be back on?
<epsy> oh
<epsy> also, is what's
<epsy> argh
<epsy> also, is what's after " done" insterpreted as a comment?
#launchpad 2009-10-19
<mezcalero> folks, launchpad is fucked
<mezcalero> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/0091-dont-load-cork-music-on-phone.patch
<mezcalero> whenever i try to access that i only get "Please try again"
<mezcalero> i am asked to report that here
<mezcalero> so here i got
<mezcalero> s/got/go
<mezcalero> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/0053-fix-sigsegv-module-bluetooth-device.patch
<mezcalero> doesn't work either
<mwhudson> mezcalero: works for me
<mezcalero> yes, seems it unfucked itself now
<schmichael> is the debian/changelog entry what controls which version of ubuntu is targeted by a package?
<micahg> schmichael: yes
<schmichael> micahg: thanks.  if i want to build for say jaunty & karmic, can i upload the same version of my package with just the changelog line switched?
<micahg> you'll have to change the package version as well I believe
<schmichael> k, so i should just add a new changelog entry for each release i want to target?
<micahg> that would work
<micahg> it's also suggested to make the older releases a smaller version
<micahg> like ~jaunty
<schmichael> why isn't my ppa signed?
<micahg> schmichael: what do you mean?
<micahg> all PPAs are signed
<schmichael> https://launchpad.net/~schmichael/+archive/ppa
<schmichael> ^ does it just not show the sig info for my own ppa?
<schmichael> because i don't see sig info on that page like i do for other ppa pages
<micahg> hmm
<schmichael> micahg: are you seeing sig info under Technical Details?
<micahg> nope
<micahg> didn't notice that before
<schmichael> huh, weird...
<micahg> schmichael: did you just create it?
<schmichael> micahg: on friday
<micahg> bung 452730
<micahg> bug 452730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452730 in soyuz "lp_publish/ppa-generate-keys is broken atm" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452730
<micahg> could be why
<schmichael> micahg: thanks
<agateau> hello
<agateau> is there a way to delete a ppa?
<bigjools> agateau: no, but we can disable them
<agateau> bigjools: oh ok, is this something a ppa user can do?
<bigjools> agateau: no, admin only.  You neeed to file a question on the soyuz project and we'll get it looked at.
<agateau> bigjools: ok
<agateau> thanks
<bigjools> np
<dreamcat4> hi there again
<dreamcat4> need assistance with relase url glob pattern
<dreamcat4> how to set it?
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: rockstar | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<dreamcat4> src: http://php-fpm.org/downloads/0.6/archive/
<dreamcat4> dest: https://launchpad.net/php-fpm/+download
<rockstar> dreamcat4, that's a very good question.
<dreamcat4> when i put Release url pattern = http://php-fpm.org/downloads/0.6/archive/*
<dreamcat4> then its creating 1 release per file
<dreamcat4> what i can't understand is how the release name is determined, for example:
<dreamcat4> filename: php-fpm-0.6-5.3.1.tar.gz   => release name: "0.6-5.3.0 release"
<dreamcat4> filename: php-fpm-0.6-5.3.0-r103.tar.gz => release name: "0.6-5.3-r103 release"
<dreamcat4> so its seems like whatever the file glob pattern, or the project name it doesn't matter
<dreamcat4> it will be the first numerical digit encountered until the first dot '.' encountered after the last digit ?
<dreamcat4> sunzui ?
<dreamcat4> i'm going to submit a bug report (as feature improvement request)
<rockstar> sinzui, hi
<sinzui> hi rockstar, dreamcat4
<dreamcat4> hi
<AskHL> I have uploaded a cryptographically signed package to a PPA, and the PPA has been signed (*after* the time of upload).  There's a security warning when attempting to install the package (yes, I have remebered apt-get update after using apt-key to add the public key of the PPA).  Is this because the PPA was not signed at the time when the package was uploaded?  Should I remake the package to fix this problem, assuming this is the case? (I'd rather n
<sinzui> dreamcat4: The full filename is used to extract a debian compatible version
<sinzui> dreamcat4: versions == milestones, and their names are unique to the project not the series.
<bigjools> AskHL: wait a bit longer, there's a backlog of PPAs to be signed as the signing process was down for a while
<sinzui> dreamcat4: This is a nasty requirement to accommodate projects that are in a project group.
<dreamcat4> oh right
<dreamcat4> i just googled for "debian compatible version" and got nothing
<AskHL> bigjools, the PPA has been signed now though (wgrant helped me with this very issue last friday or so, and the signature finally appeared today).  But doesn't this mean that everything should be correct now?  Or am I waiting for the individual packages in the PPA to be sort of 'cross-signed' with the newly existing key?  (I'm not a crypto expert)
<dreamcat4> anyway sinuzi, do you think its worthwhile to file a bug for extending this feature slightly ?
<AskHL> bigjools, to clarify, everything has a fingerprint in launchpad.
<AskHL> whereas before the problem was some things did not have one.
<AskHL> But now, in spite of the fact that everything appears to have a fingerprint, it's still not validating.  But I can wait till later if there's a reason to expect this to change automatically
<sinzui> dreamcat4: We tried to fix this issue earlier this year. You are welcome to file bug since launchpad engineers believe this is a design flaw, but I do not think this something we can work on in the next year
<sinzui> dreamcat4: But I personally would love to see this nuisance fixed.
<dreamcat4> hey can i see the script that process these filenames / version number strings ?
<sinzui> sure
 * sinzui looks
* kfogel changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<sinzui> dreamcat4: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/annotate/head%3A/lib/lp/registry/scripts/productreleasefinder/finder.py
<dreamcat4> thanks
<maxb> AskHL: Which is the PPA in question?
<rockstar> kfogel, how are you help contact?  I thought I was help contact today.
<AskHL> maxb, https://launchpad.net/~askhl/+archive/ppa/
<kfogel> rockstar: are you on CHR today?
<rockstar> kfogel, yessir.  That's why I put my name in the topic.
<kfogel> rockstar: and if you are, update https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation please...
<kfogel> rockstar: ah, I think I know what's going on.
<kfogel> rockstar: were you aware of the new week-long CHR initiative?
<rockstar> kfogel, we have a Google calendar that shows help contact.
<maxb> AskHL: There is no signature (Release.gpg file) here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/askhl/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/
<kfogel> rockstar: the schedules have been completely redone; see my recent mail to canonical-launchpad@...
<kfogel> rockstar: we have a google calendar that needs updating then, and thanks, 'cause I didn't know about it.
<rockstar> kfogel, I saw talk of it, but I hadn't seen anyone pull the trigger.
<AskHL> maxb, oh.  One moment...
<kfogel> rockstar: trigger was pulled.  jml did the first week last week; I'm this week.
<kfogel> rockstar: which means you're off the hook this week, but if yuo'd like to add yourself for next week, that'd be great!  (it's still uncovered)
<rockstar> kfogel, okay. It's all yours then.
<kfogel> rockstar: where is this google cal?  I need to fix it.
<maxb> AskHL: The problem is that Launchpad doesn't go back and sign PPAs that need it after it adds a signing key to them - they remain unsigned until some other change occurs to them, like uploading/deleting/copying a package
<maxb> (And this confuses many people and really ought to be fixed.)
<AskHL> maxb, so apparently when the PPA *has* been signed, uploading should result in automatic signing - the problem is that the key wasn't there when the package was uploaded.  Do I understand correctly?
<AskHL> So now I basically just copy the package.  Although the destination package should be sort of the same as the present package.
<maxb> AskHL: Yes, except not "when the PPA has been signed" - you mean "when the PPA has had a signing key generated for it"
<AskHL> maxb, ah.  That was actually quite clarifying.
<AskHL> maxb and bigjools, thank for the help
<AskHL> thanks*
<maxb> AskHL: If you like, you can copy maxb-dummy-package-to-trigger-ppa-key-generation from https://edge.launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/ppa/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=
<maxb> If you do, be sure to copy it into jaunty, not karmic
<AskHL> maxb, I suppose I should delete the original one and then copy back to it afterwards
<maxb> I'm not sure that that's possible
<AskHL> or just copy on top of it
<maxb> or that either
<AskHL> Hmmm okay.
<maxb> let me test it
<AskHL> I copied things on top of each other previously, having edited the version number in the changesfile.  That appeared to work
<AskHL> It overwrote the differently named package within the same series (so there would be only one jaunty package).  (This was in a different PPA)
<maxb> I don't understand what you mean
<maxb> But testing on staging suggests that deleting and then copying might work. Be sure to select "Copy existing binaries" though
<AskHL> Uh, well.  I had written the wrong version (something with 0ubuntu1) and found out that ppa1, ppa2, ... is the preferred form.  So I changed the changesfile and rebuilt, and it replaced the previous one
<maxb> Oh, so no "copying" involved
<AskHL> Not at that point.  BUT:
<AskHL> I had previously used the copy feature to get karmic/intrepid/jaunty versions
<AskHL> and then I used copy on the newly renamed ones (ppa3), and that replaced the 0ubuntu1 ones.
<AskHL> https://launchpad.net/~pyg3t-dev-team/+archive/ppa/+packages <-- there used to be packages named something-0ubuntu1 on this list, and I didn't actively delete them
<AskHL> Which brings me to the next point, that they replaced the previous file within the same series.  So if I copy the present python-ase (jaunty) to the same series, wouldn't that be some sort of conflict?
<AskHL> And there's no other way to copy to the jaunty series, AFAI can see
<AskHL> Sorry, all this might be confusing...
<maxb> Ah, right - yes, new versions supersede existing ones within the same series
<maxb> If you copy the present package to the same series, it will just tell you it's already there and do nothing.
<AskHL> maxb, right.  That just happened.
<AskHL> So therefore, copy to *different* series, then delete the previous.  Then copy back to jaunty
<AskHL> Rather inelegant solution though, but presumably it gets the job done
<dreamcat4> sinzui, it might avoid the debian version number if we replaced all dash '-' characters with underscore characters '_'
<dreamcat4> i will try this and see the result tomorrow
<sinzui> hmm
<sinzui> Yes that is correct
<dreamcat4> sinzui here is link which explains  debian package version
<dreamcat4> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man5/deb-version.5.html
<dreamcat4> i don't know if this python script complies 100% (it may not)
<dreamcat4> sinzui, bye for now
<AskHL> maxb, thank you!  Copying an 'alien' package into the repository (precisely as you had said a long time ago) made it generate the sigfile correctly.  I was just a bit slow to understand what was going on.
<schmichael> i built some packages while there was a launchpad bug preventing ppa signing from occurring, do i need to re-upload my packages to get them signed?
<AskHL> schmichael, I had the same problem.  Copy anything from some different PPA into the current PPA and it will make a sigfile.
<AskHL> (the copied package can then be deleted)
<schmichael> AskHL: my ppa has a sig, but when i try to install a package it says its untrusted
<AskHL> (must be copied to the same series - jaunty, karmic or whatever)
<schmichael> my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~schmichael/+archive/ppa/
<schmichael> but 'apt-key list' shows the key
<AskHL> schmichael, yes.  I had the same problem.  If you go to a different PPA and copy a package from that into your own PPA with the right series, then it'll trigger creation of the key
<AskHL> err, trigger *signing* with the now available key
<schmichael> weird...
<AskHL> Yeah it is a bit weird.
<AskHL> http://ppa.launchpad.net/schmichael/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/ <-- when it works, a .gpg file should reside in this directory
<AskHL> (Release.gpg to be exact)
<schmichael> AskHL: thanks, working on it now
<kfogel> lfaraone: you're needing a bug import done?
<jml> rockstar, bug 320068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320068 in launchpad-code "Allow setting merge proposal status when doing reviews" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320068
<jml> rockstar, does that command work from the web UI?
<rockstar> jml, ah, no.  I was under the impression that was about setting it through the email interface.
<rockstar> jml, could you re-open it with a comment that you want it through the web ui?
<jml> will do. :)
<rockstar> jml, thanks.  It's still low hanging fruit, which is what I'm going through and squishing right now.  I'm sure it won't take long to accomodate that.
<jml> rockstar, I've updated the title too.
<rockstar> jml, thank you sire.
<rockstar> Er, sir.  You're no sire to me.  :)
<jml> rockstar, glad to hear it!
<schmichael> what's the best place to get help on packaging?  i'm trying to figure out how to properly handle a package that creates a new user
<cody-somerville> try #ubuntu-motu
<schmichael> cody-somerville: thanks, asking in there
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-9.10
<dupondje> broken ? :s
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to support a friend who (don't ask me how, I don't know) is missing a lot of basic packages, like libc6, debconf, coreutils etc. The problem is that I can't find those packages with a standard ubuntu sources.list. So my question is, is there any repository in launchpad or elsewhere that contains those files?
<beuno> alkisg, those absolutely are in the standard sources.list
<alkisg> apt-cache policy debconf
<alkisg> debconf:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: (none)   Version table:
<beuno> alkisg, either way, this is a broken ubuntu system, so you should ask in #ubuntu
<alkisg> beuno: thank you.
<beuno> they *are* there by default, and are not especially available anywhere in Launchpad
<alkisg> Thanks, I don't see them in the mirrored repositories, so I assumed they'd be in launchpad somewhere
<alkisg> E.g. I can download debconf manually from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/debconf/1.5.26ubuntu3
<beuno> yes, you can download all packages manually from Launchpad
<beuno> but I'm sure that's not what you want to do  ;)
<alkisg> Right :D
<alkisg> (I wonder how is he still able to boot his system!)
<soren> alkisg: debconf, libc6, and every other package on Ubuntu systems are all in the repository.
<soren> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debconf/ [+] for instance.
<alkisg> soren: thanks, it was indeed a problem with his sources.list
<soren> If his system thinks they're not installed, his /var/lib/dpkg tree is likely busted.
<alkisg> Ugh, I think it'd be easier if he just reinstalled his system :)
<soren> alkisg: Perhaps. Without any more information, it's hard to tell.
<soren> alkisg: It may be as simple as a filesystem that didn't get mounted for some reason.
<alkisg> soren: any way to regenerate /var/lib/dpkg  tree?
<alkisg> (sorry for abusing the channel)
<soren> alkisg: Depends on how badly (and how) it is broken.
<alkisg> soren dpkg -l dpkg => reports uninstalled
<soren> alkisg: Does /var/lib/dpkg even exist?
<alkisg> Yes, it does
<soren> Is it empty?
<alkisg> It has some directory structure, but no files
<alkisg> (available, info, statoverride etc)
<alkisg> no *.deb files, I meant
 * alkisg compares the dir to his own..
<soren> *deb files do not belong there.
<alkisg> Yes, sorry. It looks pretty much the same as mine, except for some a big status-bad file (1.5 M)
<alkisg> ...and the "status" file being too small (2K)
<alkisg> Heh, I copied the status-bad file over the "status" one, and all look ok now! :O
<alkisg> Thanks a lot soren :)
<mwhudson> mdke: here?
<mdke> mwhudson: briefly
<mwhudson> mdke: i commented on that bug report of yours about a corrupt branch
<mdke> mwhudson: just read that, thanks. Any idea of the cause?
<mwhudson> mdke: i didn't really try to think about that
<mdke> mwhudson: I'm just wondering if it's a bzr bug, then it might be worth keeping the branch around. I'm obviously keen on fixing it however it can be done :)
<mwhudson> looks like the pack-names file is mangled??
<mdke> mwhudson: I'm going to be no help diagnosing the cause. Can the branch be kept around somewhere for the bzr guys to look into?
<mwhudson> oh maybe not
<mwhudson> mdke: sure
<mdke> mwhudson: ok, sounds good to me then
<mwhudson> come on, lftp must have some version of 'cp -r'...
<mdke> mwhudson: while you're here, I tried pushing a different branch for the same project to that project (to work around the branch breakage, I got the one from ~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/gnome-user-docs, but it wouldn't let me push it to the gnome-user-docs project because it was in a different format to the "stacked" branch (gnome-user-docs/master). Can I work around that or must all branches in a project have the same format?
<mwhudson> mdke: you can bzr push --unstacked
<mdke> mwhudson: ok, thanks
<mdke> mwhudson: thanks for the assistance
<mwhudson> mdke: np
<mwhudson> mdke: grr, my copy of the branch seems to be fine :/
<lfaraone> kfogel: yes, I was talking with deryck about it. Essentially, we want to test import-export functionality prior to a full migration.
#launchpad 2009-10-20
<einalex> hi guys! can someone of the admin team help me for a few minutes? (team, user, email-address association)
<einalex> filing a support request didn't help for some weeks now..
<einalex> kfogel: (after reading the topic) maybe you can help me.
<einalex> thing is:  i have a team (mayanna-maintainers) which once had an email address (einalex@mayanna.org). I deleted that from teh team in order to use it for my account (einalex). but whenever I try to add it to the account, the website tells me, it still belongs to the team. when i go to the team page, it tells me it doesn#t belong to the team.
<kfogel> einalex: hmmm.  That's a pretty concise description of the problem, thank you!  Let me poke around with someone who has the appropriate admin access.  It may be tomorrow before I get back to you.  Is that okay?
<kfogel> lfaraone: you getting what you need?
<lfaraone> kfogel: yeah, deryck sent me an email about moving the import process along; not sure what exporting will be like though.
<lfaraone> kfogel: (our board wants to ensure our data's portability)
<kfogel> lfaraone: I'm guessing his idea is to use the Launchpad API for export, no?  (You've seen https://help.launchpad.net/API, right?)
<lfaraone> kfogel: No, I haven't. Is there an already extant method to mass-export bugs, or would we have to write it ourselves using the API?
<kfogel> lfaraone: I don't know of any (I was just looking at https://help.launchpad.net/API/Uses and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lazr-developers/launchpadlib/trunk/files/head%3A/contrib to see if I could find one).
<kfogel> lfaraone: so I think you'd have to write your own, but I also think there'd be community interest in helping with that.  A generic lp-bugs-to-xml.py script would be awesome
<wgrant> There is already such a script, but it needs to be run against the real DB, not the API.
<lfaraone> kfogel: understood. our organization is trying to avoid a potential Hotel California / tentacles of evil -type scenario.
<wgrant> Should be easy enough to port, though.
<lfaraone> wgrant: is the code for that somewhere?
<kfogel> lfaraone: btw, http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/launchpads-bug-import-format might be of interest
<wgrant> lfaraone: It's somewhere in the LP tree. Let me find it.
<kfogel> wgrant: AHA. You know more about Canonical than I do, sometimes.
<wgrant> scripts/bug-export.py, but the real code lives in lib/lp/bugs/scripts/bugexport.py
<kfogel> wgrant: so if that could be ported, then voila.  or viola.  or double-bass, or something
<kfogel> lfaraone: yeah -- I actually talked with David Farning a bit about that.  Totally understand.
<wgrant> It should be pretty easy to port, since the internal and external APIs are very similar.
<lfaraone> kfogel: ah, okay.
<kfogel> lfaraone: besides bugs (which I think it's pretty clear can be exported, unless something is unexpectedly lacking in our APIs), is there anything else you're worried might not be retrievable?  Bzr branches obviously are not an issue.
<lfaraone> kfogel: Blueprints, and Answers, I suppose.
<kfogel> lfaraone: ok.  I can't imagine why there wouldn't be APIs for those too, but I don't know the APIs off the top of my head.
<lfaraone> kfogel: recreating users would be a PITA of course, but that's not something we'd expect to be able to export :P
<wgrant> There are no current APIs for Blueprint or Answers.
<wgrant> (those applications have not had engineers on them for years)
<wgrant> However, a read-only API export of both would be easy enough.
<kfogel> wgrant: hmmm.  So some work would need to be done on the Launchpad side, but not terribly difficult work.
<wgrant> Right, particularly since there are no privacy issues and it need only be read-only.
 * lfaraone is off for the evening, thanks wgrant, kfogel!
<mwhudson> lifeless: i'm sure i talked to someone in here who was writing a script like you're asking for
<mwhudson> MFen, i think
<einalex> kfogel: it's ok, as long as something happens. This thing is actually costing me money because it's flooding my cellphone with launchpad mail ;)
<geser> kfogel: Hi, how to get the apidoc table of contents issue moving again? Should I file a bug as Gary proposed or wait for Leonard to comment?
<MenZa> Who might I ask regarding the possibility of changing my launchpad ~name? I have a (disabled) PPA, so I can't do it myself.
<spm> MenZa: ask via here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion with your needs - in your case, probably a pls remove the existing PPA entirely; and it;ll get sorted shortly.
<MenZa> ta :)
<MenZa> spm: I updated my initial question instead.
<zimmer_> got a problem
<zimmer_> when it try to change my password launchpad says that your account is not found in the register
<zimmer_> but if i try to register again it says my email addresses in already in the register
<zimmer_> ?
<bigjools> zimmer_: can you log in?  if so please file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<zimmer_> i cannot log in at all
<enlightx> hi *, is it possibile to checkout a single folder or file from a branch?
<LarstiQ> enlightx: and version control it? No.
<LarstiQ> enlightx: you can `bzr cat` one file though
<enlightx> LarstiQ: no, i just need to checkout a portion of a branch
<LarstiQ> enlightx: 'checkout' is an ambiguous term, what is it you want to do with it?
<enlightx> the entire branch is abount 500mb
<enlightx> LarstiQ: just download a folder :)
<LarstiQ> enlightx: then `bzr export` might be what you want
<enlightx> LarstiQ: tnx! i'll check
<enlightx> LarstiQ: unfortunately, it's seems there's an issue with export: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/403857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403857 in launchpad-code "bzr subdirectory export fails on launchpad" [Medium,Triaged]
<carresmd> Hi, is there a way to remove/delete a project in launchpad?
<carresmd> as I've created a bogus project with the assumption that I could remove it.
<mrevell> carresmd: Hi! You need to make a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and then one of our admins will remove it. We ask you to do that so we can tie your user account to the project.
<aubre> Is launchpad borked? I am trying to file this bug but I keep getting Error:Timeout https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+filebug/iu6uZIQjNJjWy4H9OLyygtuBTzE?
<carresmd> mrevell, great! Thanks :)
<mrevell> np :)
<mrevell> deryck: Are you able to help aubre?
 * deryck looks
<aubre> deryck: hi, I saw your talk at ALF . I live in Auburn and I know Jerry.
<deryck> aubre, oh, cool.
<SaMMoX> Hi All.
<SaMMoX> I'm newbie to launcpad, I'd like to put a question...
<SaMMoX> When I try to upload to launchpad, by using dput, I get the error Wrong password.
<SaMMoX> But in the conf file is set login: anonymous.
<SaMMoX> Is there anyone that know how to resolve?
<jml> SaMMoX, I don't think you're allowed to make anonymous uploads.
<SaMMoX> Mmh...
<SaMMoX> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<SaMMoX> At this link there is the configuration of dput...
<bigjools> jml: yes he is ;)
<SaMMoX> I used the command dput my-ppa P_V_source.changes
<bigjools> SaMMoX: are you sure you're using the right dput.conf section?
<SaMMoX> I can paste the content.
<SaMMoX> Can I?
<bigjools> use pastebin
<SaMMoX> Ok.
<SaMMoX> http://pastebin.com/m3db645f9
<SaMMoX> Is it right?
<bigjools> SaMMoX: is that what you're actually using?
<SaMMoX> Yes.
<bigjools> you need to substitute the ~name for your actual launchad account name
<SaMMoX> Oh yes.
<SaMMoX> I substituted ~name with my real name. :D
<bigjools> and the config section name "name-ppa" doesn't match your dput above which is "my-ppa"
<SaMMoX> The command that I used is dput name-ppa ...
<SaMMoX> Sorry.
<bigjools> ok
<SaMMoX> When I run dput... I'm a requesting a connection on port 21?
<SaMMoX> *Am I
<bigjools> yes
<SaMMoX> Ok.
<SaMMoX> Now I've to go...
<SaMMoX> Thanks anyway. :-D
<SaMMoX> Bye.
<james_w> I've been getting quite a few 503 errors from the edge API over the past 2 days
<james_w> the body of the latest was "No server is available to handle this request."
<james_w> but the others seem to have been timeouts
<adf_4821> trying to access https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-9.10 results in a timeout more often than not. Know anything about this?
<Ng> is there a way to see all the questions for a project in all languages without ticking every single langage as a preferred language of mine?
<dreamcat4> ping sinzui
<sinzui> hi dreamcat4
<dreamcat4> hi
<dreamcat4> I've tried again, and here is the result:
<dreamcat4> https://launchpad.net/php-fpm/+download
<dreamcat4> the underscores trick, i don't believe it worked
<sinzui> dreamcat4: I think 0.6-5.3.1 is correct for the logic used by the PRF. What is the meaning of the two parts?
<dreamcat4> Well 0.6 is the upstream version number. The 5.3.1 is the variant, which means this is the software which is compatible with the PHP 5.3.1.
<sinzui> ah
<sinzui> I do something similar in my projects
<dreamcat4> The 5.3.1 is necessary, but it isn't part of our version number.
 * sinzui thinks
<dreamcat4> It seems the script will convert ~ and _ character into dash first because only dash is permitted in the milestone names
<dreamcat4> Wheras i was hoping it would stop when encounter the ~ (and ignore whats remaining after the tilde)
<sinzui> The files need the php version written so that it appears as a  'flavor' that should be stripped
<sinzui> hence you chose _
<dreamcat4> sinzui: do you think if someone submitted a patch to the script to conform better the Debian Package Version,  would it be accepted?
<sinzui> absolutely. I can review and merge it
<dreamcat4> i mean, would ignoring after the tilde mess up any exsting Debian upstream imports elsewhere ?
<sinzui> dreamcat4: I do not think so. I added the flavor rules a few months ago because to fix all the issues I saw in the logs
<dreamcat4> hmm...
<sinzui> dreamcat4: ~ is not permitted in a version name we record.
<dreamcat4> i guess it would be good to consider any other possible adjustments at this time
<sinzui> dreamcat4: you cannot create a milestone with a ~ in it, so the PRF should never try to create one. It does need to strip that off
<sinzui> dreamcat4: I do not have access to the production logs, but if you tried ~, I bet that log was filled with milestone errors
<dreamcat4> i wish i could be more help
<dreamcat4> have to look back at the script again
<sinzui> dreamcat4: I think this is the fix, the second line: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/297661/
<sinzui> I added ~ as a single matching subgroup that marks the split between version an flavor
<dreamcat4> yeah, i have looked independantly, and can verify its right
<sinzui> dreamcat4: if you agree that ~ marks the start of flavor info, I will file a bug and write a test for this ... great
<sinzui> dreamcat4: I will work on this in the evening (/me is sick today)
<dreamcat4> I can see its chopped off first, then a few lines after the invlaid chars are converted to dash
<dreamcat4> so its complete, AFAIKT
<dreamcat4> cool
<sinzui> that is my fault
<sinzui> I was aiming for the +
<dreamcat4> ? no - everything fine
<dreamcat4> (~| ... | ...).* theres the close brace and .* in the regex already
<dreamcat4> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/annotate/head%3A/lib/lp/registry/scripts/productreleasefinder/finder.py#L54
<dreamcat4> Line 54
<sinzui> yeo
<sinzui> p
<sinzui> This fix will be release on November 4 I think.
<dreamcat4> i just not sure about 'version' in this line 73:
<dreamcat4> version = flavor_pattern.sub('', version)
<dreamcat4> oh, version is the original string. That's fine then.
<dreamcat4> Okay for November 4... thats in 2 weeks time. I shall set my calender.
<sinzui> That is the device that strips the version off. I will write a test with a ~ in the file name. If that line fails I will fix it
<sinzui> dreamcat4: I will test with this file name
<sinzui>    php-fpm-0.6~5.3.1.tar.gz -> 0.6 release
<sinzui> So I image that will add all the files on +downloads to that single release
<dreamcat4> thank you. Perhap you can subscibe me on bug report also?
<sinzui> done
<dreamcat4> alllright, bye bye now
<dreamcat4> ;)
<kusznir> Hi all: I'm trying to figure out how to add one package from https://launchpad.net/~stgraber/+archive/ppa, but can't seem to figure it out.
<kusznir> (I'm not a ubuntu user normally, but need to use it presently due to ltsp support)
<kusznir> How do I add libxcb for jaunty from that URL to my ubuntu system?
<geser> kusznir: expand the "Technical details about this PPA" part and click on "Read about installing"
<kfogel> geser: did you file a bug about the TOC for API?
<geser> kfogel: not yet
<geser> kfogel: should I?
<kfogel> geser: yep.  That way there's a concrete object I can point leonardr or someone to :-).
<kfogel> geser: from this message I think you can easily reach the important parts of the thread, for linking to from the bug:
<kfogel> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg01162.html
<geser> kfogel: bug #456608
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456608)
<kfogel> geser: thanks.  seems ubottu tried its best...
<kfogel> let's try again
<kfogel> bug #456608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456608 in launchpadlib "Moving launchpadlib XSLT file back into Launchpad itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456608
<kusznir> Hi: I'm trying to add a key for a ppa, but after a while I get a "keyserver receive failed: keyserver timed out" error.
<kusznir> I've been trying occasionally for the last hour or so, but keep getting the same error.
<kusznir> my command is: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E7716B13
<kusznir> I'm following the help/instructions from the ppa launchpad page to try and add a ppa repository.
<geser> kusznir: the ubuntu keyserver seems to have issues, but you can use any other keyserver
<kusznir> geser: do I just leave out the --keyserver option then, and it will select one, or do I need to find another one myself?
<geser> kusznir: e.g. "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgpkeys.pca.dfn.de --recv-keys E7716B13"
<kusznir> geser: cool, thanks!
<magcius> Is there a way to disable code hosting for my project and redirect users to GitHub or somewhere else?
<magcius> anybody around?
<mwhudson> magcius: no
<mwhudson> maybe there should be, but there isn't today
<micahg> I've noticed subscribes disappeared in edge
<wgrant> micahg: Which browser? Bugs, branches, questions, blueprints?
<micahg> sorry, ff3.6/bugs
<EvanCarroll> is the service down for anyone else?
* EvanCarroll changed the topic of #launchpad to: down
* EvanCarroll changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<mwhudson> EvanCarroll: no
<EvanCarroll> just kicked back in =/
<EvanCarroll> got me
<ToyKeeper> A few minutes ago, I couldn't get to launchpad.net or ubuntu.com...  not sure why.
<mzz> does someone happen to know if launchpadlib can give me the queue lengths displayed on launchpad.net/builders ?
<mzz> (a grep for "builders" in the launchpadlib source makes me suspect that's a no, but I'm wondering if I'm missing some dynamic trick)
<wgrant> mzz: grepping launchpadlib is very rarely going to help; it is all dynamic.
<wgrant> But no, there is no such API.
<mzz> hmm, drat
<wgrant> See https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc
<mzz> ah, great
<mzz> what about the estimated build start?
<EvanCarroll> ToyKeeper: i can confirm it is working now though
<mzz> I don't see that on "Build" in that apidoc for some reason
<micahg> wgrant: any idea about the subscribers disappearing in bugs?
<ToyKeeper> EvanCarroll: Yes, whatever issue I had was resolved within 5 minutes.
<ToyKeeper> I did a mtr during the downtime, and my path stopped somewhere between Level3 New York and Level3 London.
<EvanCarroll> Great, well that narrows it down.
<EvanCarroll> it has to be the Atlantic then.
<wgrant> mzz: It was probably added after Build was exported.
<wgrant> mzz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+filebug
<wgrant> micahg: None. Does it work it Firefox 3.5 for you?
<micahg> yeah
<ToyKeeper> Well, it looks to me like it was a L3 issue, and therefore Someone Else's Problem.
<micahg> weird
<wgrant> micahg: File a bug, I guess.
<micahg> wgrant: against malone?
<wgrant> micahg: Right.
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> I think it might be a bug already fixed
<micahg> it works in 3.7
<micahg> I'll have to try the daily to be sure
<tsimpson> LP seems to be timing out a lot for me today
<ToyKeeper> Ooh, /+tour/index is slow today...  40 seconds from http request to a response.
<einalex> kfogel: did you have time to look into my problem?
<einalex> kfogel: send me a query if you don't mind..
<kfogel> einalex: hey
<kfogel> einalex: sorry, I didn't see your message about it costing you money until much later (just now!)
<kfogel> einalex: I didn't have a chance to look into it yet today, but I'm doing some more tonight.  what TZ are you in?
<einalex> cest
<einalex> gmt/utc +2 right now
<einalex> will be +1 in  about a week
<kfogel> einalex: ok
<kfogel> einalex: I'll get _something_ to you before you tomorrow morning.  It may only be a progress report; it's just a question of whether I can raise someone who knows how to help with this.  Reminds me, we should see if sinzui is on, he often knows solutions to stuff like this:
<kfogel> einalex: oh wait, got someone internally, one sec
<einalex> :)
<einalex> i guess a lot of people will have problems caused by this thing... it'd probably be much less work to just fix teh bug and let users delete their stuff, email adresses, teams, projects, and so on..
<einalex> we have this cvs import branch in our project which just does nothing and we can't delete it because it belongs to the cvs import account... *sigh*
<kfogel> einalex: (still talking internally, but yes, agree)
<einalex> i guess i'd even fix the thing myself if it isn't too much work..
<einalex> but knowing essentially nothing about the internal workings of launchpad i'd probably cause more bugs in the process
<kfogel> einalex: gosh, have a try, we'd be glad to help.  (in the meantime we're looking into doing it manually for your case, of course)
<einalex> kfogel: will do
<intellectronica> einalex: should be sorted now. please try again
#launchpad 2009-10-21
<einalex> intellectronica, kfogel i love you guys! :)
<intellectronica> einalex: and we love you. apologies for the inconvenience.
<einalex> no problem, coming to you was the right choice :)
<einalex> any idea on where i have to look in the code to fix the underlying problem?
<einalex> deleting email addresses.
<intellectronica> einalex: i don't know. i think sinzui might have a better idea
<sinzui> einalex: lp/registry/browser/person.py <- team and person code is colocated, as is the model (models/person.py)
<sinzui> einalex: The rules are pretty convoluted, which is a major issue we have had with fixing it. Just showing that there are many address, and allowing a team to really delete one would be nice.
<einalex> sinzui: so true, thanks for the hint
<einalex> 6000 lines in one file...jeez
<sinzui> einalex: it used to be 8000 lines. We want to break into into smaller parts for each use like Itranslator, IAnswer, IBugger. But we stopped, maybe because no one was willing to create that last interface
<AdamDH> hi, need some help, I am a little confused: msp430-binutils_msp430-binutils-2.19.1-0ubuntu1~msp15~jaunty15.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. msp430-binutils-2.19.1-0ubuntu1~msp15~jaunty15 <= msp430-binutils-2.19.1-0ubuntu1~msp43014 the version I uploaded is the newer version?
<micahg> wgrant: 3.6b1+build2 fixed the issues
<wgrant> AdamDH: 43014 > 15
<AdamDH> wgrant, missed that bit the 43014 was a mistake it my version string
<AdamDH> wgrant, thanks
<AdamDH> trying some builds but I keep getting Dependency wait? any ideas why? I am using gcc-3.4 as my compiler
<micahg> AdamDH: what does it say it's waiting on?
<AdamDH> micahg, Dependency wait  on platinum (virtual)  Retry this build * Missing build dependencies: gcc-3.4
<micahg> AdamDH: gcc-3.4 is not in karmic
<micahg> gcc-4.1 is the minimum in karmic
<AdamDH> I am building a cross compiler that uses gcc-3.4
<micahg> for which version of Ubuntu?
<AdamDH> Karmic
<micahg> yeah, you'll have to upload your own version of gcc-3.4, find a trustworthy ppa that has one built, or port to a later version of gcc
<AdamDH> I will take a look into that, if not I guess I can build a package
<micahg> debian's also dropped gcc-3.4, so if you like your package, you might want to port it to a later gcc version
<AdamDH> looks like I am going to port it then
<mwhudson> i can't figure out how to push a packs branch to a project that has a 2a dev focus
<mwhudson> and if _i_ can't figure it out
<mwhudson> god help anyone else
<lifeless> mwhudson: push twice
<mwhudson> lifeless: ?
<lifeless> srs bsns
<mwhudson> lifeless: that makes even less sense than the one before
<lifeless> mwhudson: the first push will make the branch and fail to stack it
<lifeless> mwhudson: the second push will push the content unstacked
<mwhudson> lifeless: science disputes that
<mwhudson> lifeless: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/297973/
<lifeless> mwhudson: interesting and different
<mwhudson> i don't know why the auto upgrade code is kicking in
<mwhudson> i'm sure i've fought that code before and i though i'd won
<nealmcb> Can I compare a specific pair of revisions in loggerhead?  I can't figure out how to do it at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mako/ubuntu-codeofconduct/proposed-revision/changes
<mwhudson> nealmcb: you can, but it's really awkward
<nealmcb> mwhudson: I'm game to learn
<nealmcb> I also can't figure out what  "Compare with another revision" actually does.
<mwhudson> nealmcb: find one revision, click "compare with another revision", find another, click "compare with revision <first one>"
<mdz> I'm seeing very slow response from lp and some timeouts, e.g.  (Error ID: OOPS-1390EC198)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1390EC198
<Laney> I would love it if soyuz were to grow BD-Uninstallable build state
<al-maisan> Laney: sorry, what does BD stand for? Build slave/daemon?
<Laney> build-depends :)
<Laney> Currently uninstallable build dependencies result in a FTBFS, but Debian recently got support (by using edos-debcheck) for a separate state
<happyaron|afk> hi, why this build freezed? https://edge.launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/amule-dlp/+build/1302139
<happyaron> it has started over 2hours ago, but still at the very beginning, builds on other two architectures succeeded more than an hour ago...
<bigjools> happyaron: I will check
<happyaron> bigjools: thanks
<bigjools> happyaron: I left a message for the admin
<happyaron> ok, thank you
<jcastro> help! We're trying to link this bug here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/456690
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456690)
<jml> jcastro, what's the problem?
<jcastro> but clicking on "also affects project" has evo linked to "ubslax" by default
<jcastro> I've not had to fix one of these in a while so I have no clue how to set evolution in ubuntu defaulting to evolution the upstream project
<happyaron>  /leave
<jml> gmb, do you know what's going on re above?
<gmb> jml, jcastro: Urrrrrr. Bear with me whilst I try to get my brain into gear...
<gmb> jcastro: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution. Hit the "Delete link" for KArmic and then "Set upstream link" to set it properly.
<gmb> Or just edit the existing link.
<gmb> Because, yanno, why click "edit" when you can be Teh Destructor!
<jcastro> gmb: is it possible for these to be ACLable?
<jcastro> or some kind of review?
<gmb> jcastro: There's no way to do that ATM. Please file a bug on soyuz*.
<gmb> *I think that's the right place for it; if not, bigjools will be able to tell us.
<bigjools> it's intentionally ACL-free
<bigjools> and it's a registry issue BTW
<deryck> aubre, ping
<gmb> bigjools: THanks. Just got confused by where the model code sits.
<bigjools> yeah I am still confused too :)
 * gmb in "Launchpad doesn't fit in my brain" shocker
<bigjools> I am still in shock that the distro/series objects are not soyuz any more
<gmb> jcastro: So, please file it on launchpad-registry instead
<gmb> bigjools: Yeah, that seems weird.
<bigjools> ideally we'd be able to have some sort of reverse delegation so I can keep the soyuz related code in the soyuz dir - as it is, that object has loads of our code but in the registry tree
<gmb> bigjools: Yeah. The thing is, it's an arbitrary boundary between apps for the sake of developer sanity (i.e. "Where do I look for bugs code? Oh, I'll try lp/bugs"). Unless we're going to start working on loose integration of LP apps I think we should probably move some of these things back to their original domains.
<gmb> Where "original" means "conceptual"
<bigjools> arguably distro could be one of those co-op things
<bigjools> but, this is OT for this channel :)
<aubre> deryck: I'm here
<aubre> deryck: had to go to haley to check on a machine
<deryck> hi aubre.  let me introduce you to gmb if you guys haven't yet met.
<deryck> gmb is working on a bug related to your problem yesterday
<gmb> aubre: Hi. I believe you're having problems filing bugs :)
<gmb> aubre: Could you try filing a bug as you did yesterday and see if the problem re-occurs? If it does, I'll need the URL in your browser's location bar to be able to do some debugging.
<aubre> gmb:  I am
<aubre> gmb: I will try again
<gmb> aubre: Awesome, thanks
<aubre> gmb: trying now
<aubre> gmb: failed, new error this time http://paste.ubuntu.com/298318/
<gmb> aubre: Okay, thanks. Bear with me...
<aubre> gmb: perhaps I should not have used the same error URL as I got from apport yesterday?
<gmb> aubre: As far as I can tell, you didn't. The string at the end of the URL, which is a token that Launchpad uses to find the data apport has uploaded, is different.
<aubre> gmb: hmm,
<aubre> gmb: let me try to redo it the bug submission
<aubre> gmb: ok trying again
<gmb> aubre: No rush, I think I've found the problem...
<gmb> Note that that doesn't mean I've found the solution yet...
<aubre> gmb: looks like the same thing happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/298328/
<gmb> aubre: Right. And it will keep happening, as far as I can tell. The file that apport is uploading is huge and Launchpad is trying to process it before sending you to the bug filing form.
<gmb> However, there's a limit on the amount of time LP will spend on a single request, and the size of the file to be processed is such that that limit is being reached every time you file this bug.
<aubre> gmb: this could be a problem with what eucalyptus-sc is trying to send
<gmb> aubre: However, you could just go to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus, file the bug and then use `apport-collect $bug-number` to collect the data afterwards, I think. That could be a useful workaround.
<aubre> gmb: thanks, I'll do that
<maco> just read the launchpad blog posty thingy about upstream builds
 * maco hugs you all
<MenZa> :D
<Mikado> Hola
<jml> hello.
<Gothfunc> hi.  are there problems with the website currently?  i'm getting huge load times and timeouts
<bigjools> yeah I just noticed too
<Gothfunc> does that happen often?
<bigjools> not really
<Gothfunc> cool.  cheers :)
<bigjools> I notified an admin
<duanedesign> bodhi_zazen: ha ha, are you following me :)
<duanedesign> bodhi_zazen: just popped in myself
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<bodhi_zazen> question re: ppa =0
<bodhi_zazen> I made a ppa on LP :
<bodhi_zazen> I uploaded a package, but it does not show at that url ???
<bodhi_zazen> It shows here : https://launchpad.net/~zenix-shravaka/+archive/ppa/+packages
<bodhi_zazen> Oops, first URL is here: https://launchpad.net/~zenix-shravaka/+ppa-packages
<bigjools> bodhi_zazen: that's not a valid URL
<bodhi_zazen> sec, LP is slow =)
<bigjools> well, I mean it doesn't show your PPA
<bodhi_zazen> yep
<bodhi_zazen> My package shows here : https://launchpad.net/~zenix-shravaka/+archive/ppa/+packages
<bigjools> bodhi_zazen: the related PPA packages page is not frequently updated
<bodhi_zazen> so, eventually it will show up here : https://launchpad.net/~zenix-shravaka/+ppa-packages ?
<bigjools> bodhi_zazen: yes, eventually
<bodhi_zazen> OK, thank you
<bodhi_zazen> Any rule of thumb for how long I should wait before I file a "bug" ?
<bigjools> the caches are updated daily
<bodhi_zazen> cheers =)
<duanedesign> I have uploaded a package. THe amd64 build failed. Now when I upload I get the Rejected:File already exists Email.
<duanedesign> The instructions at /Packaging/UploadErrors I am not quite following
<duanedesign> instructions are to DL original tarball
<duanedesign> rejenerate source upload using it
<duanedesign> I am not underastanding what they mean by rejenerate source upload with the original tarball?
<duanedesign> additionally any insight anyone can provide as to why the amd64 build failed would be appreciated http://tiny.cc/amd64FailedtoBuild
<jkakar> fwiw, I just filed a bug and two got created (457499 and 457500).
<jkakar> kfogel: ^^
<AdamDH> jkakar,  dpkg-genchanges -B -mUbuntu/amd64 Build Daemon <buildd@promethium.ppa> >../boucft_0.0.3_amd64.changes
<AdamDH> dpkg-genchanges: arch-specific upload - not including arch-independent packages
<AdamDH> dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory
<AdamDH> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: dpkg-genchanges gave error exit status 2
<AdamDH> thats the only error I can find in that that log
<kfogel> jkakar: ??
<kfogel> jkakar: uh, whoa.  Can you reproduce that?
<jkakar> kfogel: I thought you might care since you're CHR...
<jkakar> kfogel: Nope, I've filed another couple of bugs and it hasn't happened again.  I've never seen this behaviour before.
<kfogel> jkakar: I care, but the first thing I do when I know the reporter is competent to report a bug themselves is delegate back... :-)
<jkakar> kfogel: Also, I'm 99.99% sure I didn't double-click the 'File bug' button or something like that.
<jkakar> kfogel: Hah, nice. :)
<jkakar> kfogel: So I can file a bug about it, but right now it's just random so I figured I'd mention it in case other's have been seeing similar oddness.
<kfogel> jkakar: I haven't heard that one before.
<jkakar> kfogel: Okay, I'll let you know if it happens again.
<kfogel> jkakar: thx
<duanedesign> AdamDH: debuild -S only makes boucft_0.0.3_source.changes  no boucft_0.0.3_amd64.changes
<ahasenack> hi guys, launchpad under heavy load? I'm getting timeouts here and there, and pages that don't load completely
<Percept> I'm asuming everyone knows launchpad has been uber slow, and actually unavailable right now?
<beuno> losas?
<mbarnett> beuno: i will take a peek
<beuno> thanks mbarnett
<beuno> and thanks ahasenack and Percept for the head's up
<Percept> anyway, what I was looking for on the site ...
<Percept> I upgraded my bzr to version 2.0.1 but the repo which I'm pusing to is 1.3 and I need to downgrade because the online repo won't accept my format 2a
<mbarnett> beuno: i am able to navigate without any issues at the moment..
<beuno> mbarnett, it's odd that we had 2 users coming in with a few minute difference
<Percept> btw, I'm a bzr noob (using it for a week) and i'm on windows if that matters
<beuno> Percept, I don't think you can really downgrade reliably
<Percept> So can I easely downgrade to an earlier version of bzr?
<Percept> hmm
<beuno> you should be able to push to an older format though
<beuno> with a new version of bzr
<mbarnett> beuno: i am disabling redirection to edge and poking around to make sure that wasn't the difference
<Percept> I get error: KnitPackRepository ... is not compatible with  different rich-root format...
<mbarnett> beuno: still looking pretty good.. i'll keep an eye out.  let me know if you see it again
<beuno> Percept, what branch is this?
<Percept> *I get error: KnitPackRepository ... is not compatible with  ... different rich-root format
<Percept> I'm running 2.0.1 now
<beuno> the problem you have is that they are different formats, so you need to upgrade the local or the remote one
<beuno> Percept, what branch is this?
<Percept> my local version is 2.0.1, the online repo is 1.3
<beuno> Percept, what's the branch's URL?  is it on Launchpad?
<Percept> launchpad is down (or really really slow)
<Percept> I'll try finding it
<beuno> Percept, can you run this on your local branch then:  bzr info -v
<beuno> and pastebin the output
<Percept> beuno that's giving me info about the repo of my project but nothing about bzr itself
<beuno> Percept, the problem you have here is not bzr versions, it's bzr formats
<beuno> the branch you have on your disk is a different format than it is on Launchpad
<beuno> Launchpad uses the latest bzr
<beuno> you are on bzr 2.0
<beuno> so it's not a bzr version problem
<Percept> beuno, yeah I know but can I downgrade or is this a no-go?
<beuno> Percept, you may need to upgrade rather than downgrade
<Percept> can't upgrade the online version
<beuno> if it's in a newer version on Launchpad, you will need to upgrade your local branch
<beuno> Percept, can you pastebin the output so I know where we stand?
<Percept> I'm gonna remove the versioning on my folder, get an older version (older format) of bzr and merge the main branch again
<Percept> that's gonna be the most simple solution right now
<beuno> fine
<Percept> anywa, thanks for the help !
<ahasenack> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. " and it's quite slow when it's not actually failing
<ahasenack> 60s to start receiving data, and it was the error page that I got
 * ahasenack suspects the timeout is 60s
<ahasenack> looking at this url: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client/+bug/447926
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/447926)
<ahasenack> see? ;)
<ahasenack> "The following errors were encountered:
<ahasenack>     * 502 Proxy Error Proxy Error The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server."
<ahasenack> etc
<ahasenack> losas?
<jkakar> ahasenack: It's working for me here... just loaded three pages, all in under 5s...?
<Ursinha> ahasenack: hi, I'm checking
<ahasenack> jkakar: you are using edge, that's cheating
<Ursinha> Proxy Error
<Ursinha> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<Ursinha> ahasenack: something is not right
<jkakar> ahasenack: Oh, right. :)
<ahasenack> yep
<mbarnett> hmm, it was a bit slow but i loaded that page
<mbarnett> seems to be something transient going on... we will investigate
<Ursinha> thanks mbarnett
<ahasenack> mbarnett: it has been transient for the last 45min or so
<mbarnett> ahasenack: yeah, i have seen a couple mumbles about odd behavior.. will see if we can't track that down
<mbarnett> Ursinha: welcome
<ahasenack> mbarnett: cool
<ahasenack> now I got a 502 bad gateway error, btw
<ahasenack> oh, wait, it was that error before too, never mind
<robert__> Hi all, I'd like to install Launchpad locally in order to evaluate it for internal use by my company
<robert__> does anyone know of a good tutorial, discussion, etc. that might provide some insight?
<robert__> so far my Google-Fu seems weak
<maxb> robert__: Just checking - you know about the image licensing? i.e. you'd have to replace all the images
<robert__> didn't know about that, thanks for the heads up
<maxb> https://dev.launchpad.net/LaunchpadLicense
<maxb> "The image and icon files in Launchpad are copyright Canonical, but unlike the source code they are not licensed under the AGPLv3. Canonical grants you the right to use them for testing and development purposes only, but not to use them in production (commercially or non-commercially)."
<robert__> will check that out now
<robert__> that doesn't seem insurmountable
<maxb> No indeed, and I keep wondering when someone will launch a project devoted to constructing an alternate icon set
<maxb> It is quite a lot of work, though
<robert__> I am sitting next to a full-time graphics guy... hrmmm. :)
<maxb> https://dev.launchpad.net/ is your starting point
<robert__> maxb: beautiful, thanks, that's what I was looking for
<maxb> When something is unclear, ask!
<robert__> gladly... I'm going into lurk mode while I absorb some docs, but I think I'll stay in the channel for the moment. :)\
<maxb> robert__: oh, and the initial download is quite huuuuge. ~200MB
<maxb> So you may want to get that started ASAP
 * mneptok stands *right behind* robert__ and reads over hsi shoulder, breathing heavily
<bibinou> hi
<bibinou> is launchpad down ?
<riwe> hi
<riwe> i can't load the site, too
<riwe> oh
<riwe> its back again
<bibinou> keyserver.ubuntu.com seems to be down too
<bibinou> is the beta out ??
<riwe> 9.10 beta?
<bibinou> yeah
<bibinou> beta 2 ?
<bibinou> nope
<bibinou> nevermind
<bibinou> bye
<Earthwings> launchpad is pretty slow at the moment, got a couple of timeouts before i was able to file a bug
<magcius> That's Zope for ya.
<anvo> There is something wrong with Launchpad servers, isn't it?
<beuno> hm
<beuno> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-46086288:///~lifeless/bzr-search/trunk/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<beuno> Im trying to pull from it
<beuno> why would it complain like that?
<lysi> Problem persists connecting to launchpad server
<sproaty> so....slow
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/298581/ when searching for package names in Ubuntu.  Known issue?
<sproaty> I'm getting 502 proxy errors
 * ScottK too
<sproaty> oh well I'll code instead of translating
<sproaty> I've managed to do half my application into japanese and portugese without knowing a word of the languages
<tcrawley> http://launchpad.net/python-mode/ seems very slow
<sproaty> the whole site is, currently
<tcrawley> Does anyone have any idea what is happening ?
<ambv> hello guys. so, what about the LauchPad server fail?
<ambv> I'm getting the "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." screen. Any current info on the situation yet?
<sproaty> translations seem fine
<lysi> ScottK: same here when only trying to connect to launchpad answers
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Now that I know it's not just me, I'll sign off before I say something excessively sarcastic about LP.
<jml> gror!
<jml> do I have to go to the Launchpad front page to make a team?
<lysi> Server issues experienced since two days now
<funkyHat> h00k: orly
<h00k> I'm having a problem with reporting bugs, I think the duplicate check is giving me a 'timeout' message
<h00k> funkyHat: yarly!
* kfogel changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | Launchpad.net is experiencing slowdown because of heavy traffic due to upcoming Ubuntu release; we're adding servers to fix this.
<kfogel> h00k: see new topic
<h00k> Hey!
<h00k> look at that.
* kfogel changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | Launchpad.net is experiencing slowdown and occasional timeouts because of heavy traffic due to upcoming Ubuntu release; we're adding servers to fix this.
<h00k> I've had a kernel panic problem I haven't been able to report.
<kfogel> h00k: you actually can't get the report to file?
<h00k> cool, I suppose I'll wait for a week or so and then tey again.
<kfogel> h00k: that's bad.  Try again this time tomorrow; we're deploying the new servers tomorrow
<h00k> kfogel: no, I can't.  It doesn't generate a report which is part of the problem, but when I try to file one 'manually' is when it times out.
<h00k> kfogel: I can add to an existing report if necessary
<kfogel> h00k: when yuo say "generate report" what do you mean -- reporting from your ubuntu sstem?
<kfogel> system?
<h00k> kfogel: yes.
<kfogel> ah
<kfogel> h00k: yeah, it's probably trying to contact launchpad!
<h00k> kfogel: for instance, with linux-crashdump which is supposed to generate apport to tell me there's something wrong
<h00k> when the kernel dies/freezes/panics/oops
<kfogel> h00k: is it gathering the data fine, but then failing in the "report it" step?
<h00k> So, linux-crashdump doesn't pick this up, but when I try to go to Launchpad and report it that way (typing in summary, etc), I get the time outs.
<h00k> kfogel: no, it isn't apparently able to 'gather data'
<kfogel> h00k: that part I don't understand; sounds like an apport bug
<h00k> when I hard power down, turn it back on, it doesn't tell me it crashed, there was a problem, etc, I get nothin'
<kfogel> well, i guess when a kernel has a problem, that can interfere with the bug reporting system too!
<h00k> so, I wanted to report this activity, I go to launchpad, file new bug, I get a timeout.
<h00k> I'm toast either way:(
<h00k> which makes me wonder if other people are having this problem and are unable to report it:(
<h00k> Anyway, I'll try again tomorrow after the new servers are added to the farm
<sabdfl> hey lunchpadders
<h00k> yo.
<sabdfl> can you remind me - is the Pillar namespace global across Person and the others too? or just Product, Distro and Project?
<salgado-sprint> sabdfl, just Product, Distro and Project
<sabdfl> what a pity!
<sabdfl> but thanks for the answer
<robert__> hey guys, I just finished running ./rocketfuel-setup
<robert__> but unfortunately no devel/  directory with the source was created
<robert__> though the hosts file entries, the apache configurations, etc. were correctly performed
<robert__> am I missing something?
<robert__> (this is after packages were installed, bzr ran for awhile to check out the sources, etc.)
 * robert__ wonders if there is a virtual machine image of launchpad somewhere
 * robert__ ?
<geser> robert__: there is no such image (I'd love to have one too)
<geser> robert__: you might also want to join #launchpad-dev to getting help setting up LP
<robert__> geser: my colleague says he found an amazon image that might already be configured... if it turns out to work I'll mention it here
<robert__> geser: and thanks for the tip, I'll join there too
<blueyed> I'm getting "Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document." error when updating a description since some days. Known problem?
<blueyed> e.g. with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/447929
<magcius> I wish Launchpad had hg or git support.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447929 in kdeutils "kwalletmanager: when being asked to open wallet, "OK" is not accepted/triggered (need to minimize dialog)" [Low,Fix released]
<magcius> Or at least a way to redirect users to a different site for code hosting.
<magcius> Because Launchpad has the best everything else.
<wgrant> blueyed: Known bug. I forget the number.
<blueyed> bug 331990 prolly
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/331990)
<blueyed> This is a show stopper.
<wgrant> blueyed: Middle- or right-click on the description edit icon, open it in a new tab, and you'll get the non-AJAX version.
<wgrant> It is, yes.
<blueyed> works on edge.. please fix it in non-edge ASAP.
<lamalex> hi people, seems like loggerhead has freaked out again
<beuno> lamalex, is it running around naked again?
<lamalex> i wish
<beuno> losas, codebrowse needs a bounce aparently
<Chex> beuno: thanks, on it
<lamalex> thanks guys
#launchpad 2009-10-22
<lifeless> barry: ping
<barry> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> barry: wanted to talk about python 2.6.3 & boost
<lifeless> barry: and karmic releasing just around the corner
<barry> lifeless: hi.  i'm here for a little bit longer.  let's talk
<lifeless> barry: well, mainly wondering if there is anything we can do to 'fix' things safely, as the release is days away
<barry> i only just heard about the __doc__ issue today.  is there anything else affecting boost?
<lifeless> not that I know of
<lifeless> I'm not personally involved, was just trying to get the right folk discussing stuff
<lifeless> which is really you, slangasek/doko and on #ubuntu-devel ;)
<barry> ah, are they chatting about it now? (probably not, it's doko's bed time :)
<barry> i'm also not yet convinced that the boost failure is a python 2.6.3 regression
<lifeless> well, __doc__ becoming readonly buggered some code of ours in bzr too, IIRC.
<lifeless> anyhow, like I say, not personally involved, and if you're aware of the issue now/already - great.
<barry> yep.  the problem comes down to this: if we try to revert the change or make a further patch, then we won't release python 2.6.4 on the 25th.  it'll have to go through another rc, meaning at least another week after that.  otoh, if this really is a serious regression, then we have to address it.
<barry> python bug 7183 tracks this, though i think it was caused by the fix for but 5890
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/6890)
<barry> heh
<barry> lifeless: can you tell me, was the problem in bzr extension code, or pure python?
<lifeless> barry: offhand, from memory, pure python
<barry> lifeless: i'd love to have a short reproducible pure python example
<lifeless> barry: I'll have a quick peek at our log and see if my offhand memories are real; if so I can probably find our diff
<barry> lifeless: awesome
<barry> lifeless: if we're going to hold up 2.6.4, we will have to do it in the next day or two
<lifeless> please wait o/~
<braiamp> i wanna report a disbanded LoCo
<lifeless> the community council would be the right place to mail
<braiamp> ok, give me the mail please
<braiamp> ok
<braiamp> i have it
<braiamp> i dosent read all
<braiamp> the info
<nhandler> I'm not really sure where corrections for help.launchpad.net should go, but you need to s/Freenode/freenode/g (Replace freenode with freenode). I just saw https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback, but I'm pretty sure it is on some other wiki pages
<MTecknology> nhandler: hm?
<MTecknology> why should Freenode be lower case?
<MTecknology> I thought because Freenode is a proper noun is should be upper case..
<MTecknology> nhandler: You're obviously he expert - I'm jsut curious about the reasoning. I can't do anything either way..
<al-maisan> Good morning
<fale> hi
<fale> is normal that If I upload a package with the architecture "all" it compiles a cross platform package, put it in every architecture/Packages file but the Lp User Interface shows it only for i386?
<mwhudson> fale: arch all packages are always built on i386 machines
<mwhudson> fale: is that what you're asking?
<fale> mwhudson: no, I'm asking why from the user interface it seems like the package is only available for i386
<mwhudson> ah, don't know about that
<wgrant> fale: The LP UI shows the *builds*, not the archs on which it is available.
<wgrant> It is rather confusing, but arch-indep packages have only an i386 build.
<fale> wgrant: I see.. I think it is a little bit confusing.. but I can see the result
<garyvdm> Hi - I googled this, but was not able to find an answer. Is it possible to see the number of people who have selected the "This bug affects me"?
<garyvdm> ... for a bug.
<nhandler> MTecknology: I cannot remember the reasoning at this time, but trust me that it is freenode
<mrevell> garyvdm: I'm afraid there isn't, yet.
<garyvdm> ok
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | Launchpad.net was experiencing slowdown due to upcoming Ubuntu release traffic; we've added servers to fix this.
<intellectronica> garyvdm: you can get the number using the API, but not using the web UI
<intellectronica> so if you want to collect statistics or something like this you can write a script using launchpadlib that will get the number of affected users
<garyvdm> intellectronica: I have no more high importance bugs, and I'm trying to see which bugs should be high.
<intellectronica> garyvdm: you can sort search results by the number of affected users. you won't see the number, but you can still use it to prioritize
<garyvdm> intellectronica: I did a search order by the number of people it affects, but I don't know where the list of 0's start.
<intellectronica> right
<r0dzilla> is there a way to browse launchpad projects via a hierarchy like games, gnome apps, kde apps, etc..?
<salgado> r0dzilla, nope
<r0dzilla> so you have to already know the name of the project...
<jml> r0dzilla, that's right.
<zugu> hello
<zugu> I cannot browse launchpad, I get timeout errors
<zugu> like this: Our edge server has a lower timeout threshold than launchpad.net, so we can catch those before they hit a wider audience. As a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team, you're more likely to experience them. If this is blocking your work, you can disable redirection.
<zugu> there's a button to "disable redirection for 2 hours", but it solves absolutely nithing; and I don't remember signing up for any beta testing
<zugu> can anyone tell me what to do to solve this?
<_stink_> i'm trying to update the description of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/456902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456902 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Karmic stops responding a few minutes after log in" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<_stink_> but when i click the green check to submit my changes, i get a spinny busy wheel and the textarea is surrounded by a red border... and it sits like this forever.
<_stink_> dunno if this is a launchpad bug or not.
<_stink_> i've tried it twice, same result.  my changes don't end up in the bug report
<zugu> is anyone alive in this channel?
<_stink_> there's a teeny-tiny bit of text at the bottom of the red box that says "Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document."
<_stink_> even if i 1) click to edit it, then immediately 2) click to submit it unchanged, i get the same red border and JSON error.
<beuno> zugu, what's your Launchpad username?
<beuno> _stink_, could you file a bug please?
<_stink_> beuno: yep, doing now.
<_stink_> beuno: looks like it's this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/331990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331990 in launchpad-foundations "The inline editor widget reports a JSON error when saving non-ASCII characters" [High,Fix committed]
<beuno> _stink_, thanks
<_stink_> comments say it's in edge but not release.
<_stink_> np
<zugu> beuno: why doe it matter?
<zugu> *does
<_stink_> awesome, worked fine in edge.
<beuno> zugu, so I can find out why you're on edge
<zugu> beuno: my username is zugurudumba
<beuno> zugu, so, you're not a beta member
<zugu> beuno, that's what I thought
<beuno> you probably ended up on edge because you followed a link nthat had edge in it
<zugu> beuno, how do I know if I landed on edge?
<zugu> beuno, and what can I do to solve this?
<beuno> zugu, the URL has the word "edge" in it on the beggining
<beuno> edge.launchpad.net
<beuno> just remove the "edge." from the URL
<zugu> beuno, no it has no "edge" in it
<zugu> beuno, and it never had
<beuno> so you're not on edge
<zugu> beuno, I can't even submit a bug
<zugu> same error occurs even when i'm logged out
<zugu> there's something definitely wrong with the site
<beuno> zugu, yes, we are under particularly high load
<beuno> it's being solved today by adding more hardware
<zugu> if that is true, I shouldn't be he only one experiencing timeouts
<zugu> *the only one
<beuno> zugu, you are not
<larsemil> how do i create a main branch for my new projekt?
<larsemil> project
<larsemil> none that can give me a hint in the right direction?
<LarstiQ> larsemil: I'm not sure I understand your question
<LarstiQ> larsemil: in launchpad, you can set any branch as the development focus for a series
<LarstiQ> larsemil: is that what you meant?
<jcastro> Hi, so it looks like someone is changing upstream links on projects to point to this: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubslax
<jcastro> and it's affecting our ability to link to upstream bug links
<Martin_vW> I've uploaded a package to my PPA, but update-manager always displays a warning that the package is unauthenticated, although I've imported the key. I looked into the repository and noticed that there is no Release.gpg file... could this be the problem's source? http://ppa.launchpad.net/martin.von.wittich/libwnck-nodimming/ubuntu/dists/karmic/
<beuno> sinzui, jcastro has an interesting problem ^^
<jcastro> someone told me lack of acl's was a feature on this, but I would like submit this as an argument for having such things. :D
<jcastro> (I'm fixing the upstream links now)
<jcastro> trying to fix the link to gnome-desktop give me an oops: (Error ID: OOPS-1391EC431)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1391EC431
<Ursinha> jcastro, let me see
<jcastro> no worries, let me know how I can help.
<jcastro> Ursinha: the person responsed to my mail and just was confused, so I don't think it was malicious or anything
<chomwitt_> hi. i subscribed and sent a email to a list one day and a half ago but still i cant see it in the lists archive and i didnt get it in my mailbox. Where can i test to see whats wrong?
<webm0nk3y> has anyone noticed that karma isn't working anymore?
<soren> webm0nk3y: How do you figure that?
<webm0nk3y> soren, in our project ubuntuone-servers, the karma doesn't seem to be changing for anyone
<soren> webm0nk3y: https://edge.launchpad.net/~statik/+karma as an example seems to have gotten karma for recent actions.
<webm0nk3y> soren, perhaps its the karma display on the project page then
<andres24> there is some problem with launchpad server?
<james_w> how do I unmark a bug as private?
<james_w> it's not in the global actions on the bug page
<james_w> and not a link next to the information that it is private
<micahg> james_w: There should be a little foot next to the statement this is private
<micahg> in the top right
<james_w> I'm pretty sure there isn't
<james_w> is it a browser issue? can you see it?
<micahg> what browser?
<micahg> which bug?
<james_w> well, you can't see the bug :-)
<james_w> I'm in chromium at the moment
<micahg> let me check a private bug I can see
<james_w> <a class="sprite edit" id="privacy-link"
<james_w>        href="/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/458086/+secrecy"
<james_w>        title="Change privacy/security">
<micahg> appears in firefox 3.6b1 in edge and production
<micahg> I'll try chromium
<james_w> yeah, I can see it in firefox
<micahg> interesting it appeared for half a second and disappeared
<micahg> I'd say file a bug in malone
<micahg> something is different about that control than the other ajax ones
<stevecrozz> I could use some help building packages using PPA. I'm building php with a patch that requires another package from my PPA
<stevecrozz> how do I tell launchpad to depend on and build against that package
<micahg> stevecrozz: if it's in the PPA it'll be used
<stevecrozz> oh, cool, thanks
<stevecrozz> micahg: does it automatically create the dependency? so that when people apt-get install my php5, it'll automatically get the other package too?
<bodhi_zazen> OK, I asked yesterday and was told it would be fixed automagically , but alas still borken
<bodhi_zazen> I activated a ppa
<bodhi_zazen> here : https://launchpad.net/~zenix-shravaka/+ppa-packages
<bodhi_zazen> but the package I uploaded is not showing (as you can see)
<bodhi_zazen> it shows here : https://launchpad.net/~zenix-shravaka/+archive/ppa
<bodhi_zazen> so, how to fix the first link ?
<stevecrozz> looks like i can add that in debian/control
<wgrant> bodhi_zazen: That page shows packages that the person has uploaded. The team has not uploaded any.
<wgrant> Note that it *does* show up on https://launchpad.net/~bodhi.zazen/+ppa-packages
<bodhi_zazen> OK, so how does a "team" upload packages rather then a person ?
<wgrant> bodhi_zazen: They don't, normally. That barely makes sense.
<wgrant> Why do you want it to show up on that page?
<bodhi_zazen> Well , on this page https://launchpad.net/~zenix-shravaka
<bodhi_zazen> is a link "PPA packages"
<bodhi_zazen> ase well as a link which goes here : https://launchpad.net/~zenix-sangha/+ppa-packages
<wgrant> That's gone now (if you look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~zenix-shravaka)
<bodhi_zazen>  so why would a team have a ppa page if they can not upload packages ?
<wgrant> A bug. It shared code with the normal person page.
<bodhi_zazen> Ah, if it a bug, how do I fix it ?
<bodhi_zazen> or do I report it ?
<wgrant> If you look at the page I just linked to, you'll see that it is already fixed.
<wgrant> On edge, which runs the latest code, the link is gone.
<bodhi_zazen> Thank you
<bodhi_zazen> it makes sense now
<bodhi_zazen> may I ask for another bug fix ?
<wgrant> You should probably file a bug. What is the bug?
<bodhi_zazen> this url https://launchpad.net/zenbuntu
<bodhi_zazen> I would like to change it to
<bodhi_zazen> https://launchpad.net/zenix
<bodhi_zazen> I filed a bug on it
<wgrant> That's not a bug. You should ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and an admin will do it.
<bodhi_zazen> I asked on that link a week or so ago, no resonse
<bodhi_zazen> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/85249
<bodhi_zazen> How long should I wait to bump that ?
<wgrant> That's odd.
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<bodhi_zazen> advice , if any ?
#launchpad 2009-10-23
<bodhi_zazen> OK, I am bumping it then =)
<bodhi_zazen> thank you
<John-Galt> Hi, my last few PPA uploads fail with: "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found", despite the fact that they key id is correct, the public key is uploaded, and my previous uploads worked.
<micahg> John-Galt: did you sign the upload with the same key that you uploaded?
<wgrant> John-Galt: That sounds like a local error -- does dput tell you that?
<John-Galt> micahg: Yes, and the email shows the same key ID as my profile page.
<John-Galt> wgrant: No, it comes in an email afterwards.
<micahg> wgrant: could LP be timing out with the keyserver?
<wgrant> John-Galt: Hm, odd.
<wgrant> micahg: Possibly.
<wgrant> But I don't know.
<John-Galt> I suppose I'll have to try deleting my key and re-uploading it.
<wgrant> I wouldn't.
<wgrant> If LP knows about it, but it says it can't find it, it is an internal problem.
<wgrant> I would not attempt to fix it myself.
<John-Galt> Well, unfortunately, I'm trying to release a Beta, and I want the launchpad package available before I make the announcement.
<wgrant> Over how long have you been getting this error?
<John-Galt> A couple of hours.
<wgrant> Hm. I've just realised that you should not be getting those emails, since it can't verify the signature.
<wgrant> Pastebin the email.
<John-Galt> Oh, rafb.net is dead. My web paste script needs to be updated... http://pastebin.com/m4699a364
 * MenZa points John-Galt towards pastebinit
<wgrant> John-Galt: Ehem.
<wgrant> John-Galt: Look at the last line of that email.
<John-Galt> MenZa: Thanks.
<wgrant> That is Debian's ftp-master.
<wgrant> You are uploading to the wrong place.
<John-Galt> wgrant: Wow... don't know how I missed that.
<wgrant> I didn't think LP gave gpg errors like that...
<John-Galt> Sorry for the noise. It's strange, since I haven't changed anything since the last upload.
<micahg> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/bohrium
<wgrant> micahg: bohrium has been doing that a bit lately :( But I have no more power over it than you do.
<micahg> wgrant: who do I report it to?
<micahg> send an e-mail to the bulder team?
<wgrant> spm: Can LOSAs kick virtual builders, or does that need a sysadmin?
<spm> sysadmin
<wgrant> Ah, but we have one of those now, don't we...
<lifeless> wgrant: is poppy down or anything like that ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Looks fine to me.
<lifeless> wgrant: I have upload going into a vacuum
<wgrant> poppy is up, but that doesn't mean much.
<lifeless> spm: ^
<wgrant> The last processed upload was 14 minutes ago.
<wgrant> So I suspect a problem on your end.
<wgrant> lifeless: Worked it out yet?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> I don't have access to the mail account upload errors would be sent to
<wgrant> Er, why not?
<lifeless> wgrant: do you know, the mail address that errors are sent to - is it based on the signature on the changes, or the primary uid in the key in the keyserver, or the primary email in the account the key is associated with
<lifeless> wgrant: its a service bot thing that I inherited partially setup
<wgrant> lifeless: It is probably the primary email address for the Person associated with the signature.
<wgrant> But let me check...
<wgrant> lifeless: It looks like my initial guess was right, but this code is a maze...
<lifeless> wgrant: thank you, appreciate that
<lifeless> wgrant: bzr-builder bug
<lifeless> /var/mail/username isn't suitable as a DEBEMAIL in .changes etc
<wgrant> lifeless: I would guess not.
<lifeless> there will be some hundred 'go away muppet' mails in the service mailbox :P
<wgrant> lifeless: It is unlikely that any emails are sent in that case. It will fail to parse the changes file, so will go to failed rather than rejected.
<lifeless> wgrant: it would be nice, if the thing is signed, if the signer was told
<wgrant> lifeless: It would indeed.
<wgrant> I smell a bug.
<lifeless> hmmm, 5 hours to get an ia64 build.
<lifeless> sigh
<wgrant> Are you one of those crazy non-virt PPA people, or are you using bzr-builder on primary?
<lifeless> its a crazy non-virt
<wgrant> (also note that ia64 was 11 days behind, two weeks ago. 5 hours is nothing!)
<lifeless> so, I've written some blocking code
<lifeless> as per -users
<lifeless> by I, I mean cody somerville wrote
<lifeless> and I adapted
<lifeless> wgrant: around ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Yes.
<lifeless> just trying to figure out how to determine 'arch x, y, z built ok via the api'
<lifeless> I have a source package with a getBuilds() method
<wgrant> By source package you mean SPPH?
<lifeless> I guess
<wgrant> You could cheat and use Archive.getBuildSummariesBySourceIds
<lifeless> that returns in progress builds
<wgrant> s/By/For/
<lifeless> I want to know success/failure
<lifeless> basically fullybuilt vs buildfailed for arch x,y,z
<wgrant> You want to ignore some archs?
<wgrant> (sorry, LP is being reeeeeally slow for me atm)
<lifeless> I think I have it
<lifeless>     if buildSummaries['status'] != 'FULLYBUILT':
<lifeless>         if buildSummaries['status'] == 'NEEDSBUILD':
<lifeless>             # We're stopping early cause the important_arches are built.
<lifeless>             builds = pkg.getBuilds()
<lifeless>             for build in builds:
<lifeless>                 if build.arch_tag in important_arches:
<lifeless>                     if build.buildstate == 'Failed to build':
<lifeless>                         result = 2
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But checking for 'Failed to build' is rather too restrictive.
<lifeless> yes, however the pydoc for this api is totally useless
<lifeless> it should at a minimum point at the web docs for the matching object
<wgrant> I would expect it to be even less useful than that.
<wgrant> Do you know where to find them?
<lifeless> nope
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc
<lifeless> >>>> help(archive.getBuildRecords) was 'a method to be called'
 * wgrant headdesks repeatedly (not because of that).
<lifeless> why then?
<wgrant> I just found a (fortunately not particularly interesting) security hole that could have easily been caught.
<wgrant> Actually, it is potentially pretty interesting at this point.
<wgrant> But anyway.
<igc> download counters seem broken for a few days. Is this a load problem or should I raise a bug?
<lifeless> I'd raise a bug
<lifeless> even if it is a load problem, it went wrong
<lifeless> \o/
<lifeless> clutter-1.0 1.1.1+r2628+200910230704 in karmic: NEEDSBUILD
<lifeless>  echo $?
<lifeless> 2
<mdeslaur> I got a OOPS-1392A2087 trying to change the status on bug 431080
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431080 in drupal5 "Fix critical security vulnerability (SA-CORE-2009-008)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431080
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1392A2087
<lfaraone> wgrant: is adding a custom header to launchpad project pages part of the roadmap?
<sumanah> I'm trying to search bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ for bugs that need to be upstreamed and that have to do with the package 'empathy'. I can get the first 2 parts with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1 but can't make it specify the package "empathy".  My attempts at hand-hacking the URL have proven fruitless
<sumanah> what am I missing?
<leonardr> sumanah, i'm no expert, but here's a guess
<leonardr> you've already specified the package, and it's 'ubuntu'
<leonardr> this search might get what you want
<leonardr> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/empathy/+bugs?field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1
<sumanah> leonardr: I think it is, thanks!  I tried a similar search before, I think in ~empathy, and it turned up nothing
<leonardr> ~empathy is a user
<MenZa> Is anyone here able to assist me in removing my PPA, which has already been closed? I'm trying to do it to change my nickname. I've had an open answer ticket for a while, and I'm hoping someone around would be able to do so :)
<bigjools> MenZa: what is the url to your ticket?
<gentooma> Hi, I have a slight problem with my launchpad account - I lost my password, but when I enter my email in the lost password dialogue, it says 'Your account details have not been found. Please check your subscription email address and try again'
<gentooma> when I want to register a new account it says 'The email address ... is already registered in the Launchpad Login Service ' :/
<MenZa> bigjools: One second. :)
<MenZa> bigjools: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/85574
<bigjools> MenZa: I prodded someone to deal with it
<MenZa> bigjools: Thanks :)
<MenZa> Much love.
<bigjools> MenZa: please comment on there with your required new account name
<MenZa> bigjools: Will do
<MenZa> bigjools: done.
<bigjools> MenZa: change of plan
<MenZa> aye?
<bigjools> MenZa: create a new account and it can be merged with your old one
<bigjools> please respond on the question when you're done
<MenZa> An empty account, and all my actions/information (such as ircnicks, jabber, etc.) will be imported to the new account?
<mbarnett> MenZa: yup
<MenZa> mbarnett: done - feel free to do your magic ;)
 * mbarnett breaks out the wand.
<gentooma> can someone perhaps help me with my issue above?
<MenZa> (Sorry, I was ~lasse-havelund until just now)
<MenZa> Perfect, mbarnett :)
<mbarnett> MenZa: take a look now
<mbarnett> yay
<MenZa> !helpersnack | mbarnett, bigjools (s/a good helper/good helpers/)
<ubottu> mbarnett, bigjools (s/a good helper/good helpers/): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MenZa> Gah, great*
<mbarnett> heh
<MenZa> Much appreciated guys. :)
<bigjools> heh
<mbarnett> not a problem
<bigjools> gentooma: perhaps mbarnett can help you
<MenZa> I don't know ubottu as well as I thought I did. ;)
<stevecrozz> So I'm trying to build a package which depends on another package in my PPA, but when launchpad tries to build it this package (php5) it can't find the package it depends on "checking for libevent >= 1.4.11... no "
<stevecrozz> how do I tell the PPA that it needs to download libevent-dev in order to make the build work
<bigjools> stevecrozz: can you point me at the build and I'll look
<stevecrozz> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34187899/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.php5_5.2.11-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<stevecrozz> bigjools: can I just edit debian/control to add the dependencies?
<stevecrozz> is there a tool to do that? or is it just a by-hand type thing
<bigjools> stevecrozz: why are you deleting sources?
<stevecrozz> bigjools: not sure what you mean
<bigjools> stevecrozz: and your problem is that you're not build-depending on libevent as you say. I'm not a packaging expert, but someone in #ubuntu-motu will help you
<bigjools> stevecrozz: the source for the log you pointed me at is deleted
<stevecrozz> bigjools: my last build failed, and now I get this message with dput: Already uploaded to stevecrozz on ppa.launchpad.net
<stevecrozz> any way around that?
<bigjools> yes, you bump the version up.  Launchpad will handle the rest.
<bigjools> you can't upload the same version again
<stevecrozz> bigjools: how do I do that... just rename the changes file?
<bigjools> you don't need to delete old versions, Launchpad will supersede them automatically
<stevecrozz> how do I bump the version up?
<bigjools> stevecrozz: edit the debian/changelog
<bigjools> and rebuild the source package
<bigjools> packaging questions are best asked in #ubuntu-motu BTW, they'll give you some good advice
<stevecrozz> ok.. thanks, i'll go there
<bigjools> np
<stevecrozz> also on freenode?
<MenZa> yup
<baga_> ciao a tutti
<baga_> c'è qualche italiano fra di voi?
<lifeless> did facebook just change its user home page ?
<beuno> lifeless, it seems so to me
<beuno> at first,  I thought it didn't fully load
<wgrant> Me too.
<wgrant> But I have about 12 hours of events missing, too!
<lifeless> wgrant: try the 'live feed'
<lifeless> wgrant: or a ctrl-refresh
<lifeless> beuno: thanks for the ack
<wgrant> lifeless: Ah. How odd.
<lifeless> cached old pane I think
<lifeless> so it would have come good eventually
<bodhi_zazen> I think I made a mistake
<bodhi_zazen> I deleted a package in my ppa, as I wanted to update the package
<nhandler> What did you do bodhi_zazen ?
<bodhi_zazen> it was a small error, and I did not think I wanted to +1 on the version
<bodhi_zazen> Now LP rejects uploading the package =)
<bodhi_zazen> will that go away with a deleted package ?
<bodhi_zazen> just currious
<nhandler> Most of the time, you will want to tack on a ~ppa1 to the end of the version. Then, for every new PPA upload, bump that number (i.e. to ~ppa2)
<bodhi_zazen> so ...
<nhandler> bodhi_zazen: Even if you delete the package, you can't upload 2 with the same version
<bodhi_zazen> foo-1.0-1-ppa1 ?
<nhandler> 1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 (if you are hoping to have this version enter Ubuntu someday)
<bodhi_zazen> rename what exactly then ?
<nhandler> bodhi_zazen: The version in debian/changelog
<bodhi_zazen> does the source directory and tar ball stay
<nhandler> The source directory and tarball use the upstream version in their names
<nhandler> So in my example, they would both simply use 1.0
<bodhi_zazen> OK, so, rename source directory, tar ball, and changelog, and I presume debina/control as well ?
<nhandler> No, you should only need to update debian/changelog
<bodhi_zazen> k , thanks, so all I need to change then is the version in the changelog, awesome
<nhandler> The other versions should be fine already
<bodhi_zazen> thank you
<bodhi_zazen> nhandler: I got the apparmor .deb working =0
#launchpad 2009-10-24
<tfogal> oh score, this channel exists ;)
<tfogal> I'm curious if anyone out there has written a C version of launchpadlib
<tfogal> C++ would actually work out for us as well
<tfogal> would we be stuck with writing our own if we went that route?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> #launchpad-dev is the development channel btw
<tfogal> oh!  Thanks, lifeless.
<domas> hiii! bazaar.launchpad.net is returning 500s on most of hits
<eagles0513875> hey guys i think there are a few bugs with launch pad
<domas> yup, I agree!
<eagles0513875> no way to report bugs or anything
<eagles0513875> at least not that im seeing
<eagles0513875> and im already logged in
<wgrant> eagles0513875: Where are you looking?
<eagles0513875> https://launchpad.net/
<wgrant> domas: Your bazaar.launchpad.net bug is actually in Loggerhead (the bzr browser), not Launchpad itself.
<wgrant> eagles0513875: See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<domas> wgrant: I know!
<domas> wgrant: that is, I remembered seconds before you wrote that
<domas> wgrant: I run some loggerheads myself ;-)
<eagles0513875> so wgrant regardless of if i find a bug in xubuntu kubuntu or ubuntu i still use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<wgrant> eagles0513875: Xubuntu and Kubuntu are both Ubuntu.
<eagles0513875> just making sure before i report something
<eagles0513875> Deathvalley122: here is what you want m8 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
 * domas throws one more mysql fork onto lp
<domas> I hope it understands that it shares lots of packs with parent :)
<domas> it used not to.
<eagles0513875> hhehehe domas you are reminding me of how confused i am in my databases class
<wgrant> domas: It depends if the development focus is set properly.
<domas> hmm
<domas> it is being put to different 'project'
<wgrant> Why?
<domas> stupid mysql policies, "community branches are separate project"
<wgrant> Um.
<wgrant> That is wrong.
<domas> I'm not denying
<wgrant> Well, they can't delete your branches if you push them up to their project...
<domas> there's no such intention
<domas> it is mostly custom patch/build engineering
<lifeless>  wgrant you should blog about this ;)
<wgrant> lifeless: I have no blog :D
<lifeless> wgrant: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lifeless> twitter?
<lifeless> facebook?
<wgrant> identi.ca, Facebook, yes.
<wgrant> But they were both added in the past 12 months.
<domas> wgrant: so all the shared text storage between branches is only when they're clones of development focus branch within same project?
<lifeless> domas: yes
<wgrant> By default.
<wgrant> To do otherwise requires messing with stuff using the bzr API.
<domas> how much storage does mysql-server take?
<wgrant> IIRC it's a few hundred megabytes.
<wgrant> But I don't know.
<domas> thats single branch!
<wgrant> I have never dared to branch it myself.
<domas> I mean, how much storage do all mysql-server/sakila-server branches take on LP
<wgrant> I have no idea.
<domas> hahaha, I tried once 'bzr log -v'
<domas> took a week or so
<wgrant> domas: Hahah.
<domas> I was trying to import stuff into opengrok
<domas> it supports revision control/annotates/etc when browsing source code
<domas> opengrok would be awesome within launchpad :)
<lifeless> domas: on mysql ? yes, --2a will fix that
<domas> what is --2a?
<wgrant> domas: 2a is the new wonderful bzr format.
<wgrant> It is really really good.
<domas> ah
<domas> the new stuff
<domas> damn, takes forever to upload new clone to launchpad over 512kbps ;-)
<domas> silly me, should've just done peer merge into a fast server and then pushed it to launchpad
<domas> wouldn't have to send hundreds of megabytes over DSL
<james_w> if you change the name of your development focus branch on LP does it break stacking
<james_w> ?
<james_w> "Name" in "Change Branch Details"
<james_w> I'm assuming yes, but there is no warning
<heroid> hi
<heroid> bazaar is not working for me
<heroid> i cant get some branches
<heroid> how come here are 156 users and no one can help me?
<heroid> please help
<heroid> hi raspi
<heroid> can you help me?
<raspi> hi heroid
<heroid> bazaar is not working
<domas> it is working
<domas> refresh! :)
<heroid> i cant get some branches of off it
<domas> eh
<heroid> well i did
<mzz> please be more specific
<heroid> here's my output
<heroid> heroid@heroid-desktop:~$ bzr branch lp:~jamesmikedupont/introspectorreader/wikipedia-strategy
<heroid> Permission denied (publickey).
<heroid> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions
<heroid> internet's fine
<raspi> can i somehow automate translation file updating? my code is at code.google.com and it's in svn repo
<mzz> heroid: works for me. Is "bzr launchpad-login" happy?
<henninge> raspi: you can import your svn repo into a bazaar branch on Launchpad.
<henninge> raspi: from there you can activate upload of translation files
<henninge> raspi: https://help.launchpad.net/Code
<henninge> raspi: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject
<leonel-vaio> Hello .  My gpg key has expired, so I can't  to upload new packages to my PPA ,   Should I recreate a new gpg key  and upload it to launchpad or should I "edit" or renew my currengt  gpg key ?
<Noldorin> hi. Edge is released nightly, right?
<lifeless> Noldorin: 24hrly yes
<Noldorin> lifeless: any idea what time roughly?
<Noldorin> 00:00 UTC?
<lifeless> no
<Noldorin> no to "any idea", or that time?
<lifeless> both :)
<Noldorin> lol, that's a slight paradox, butr ok
<Noldorin> thanks
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> I have a 1/3600 idea
<lifeless> better? :P
<Noldorin> lifeless: much better :)
<leonel> Hello
<leonel> Just uploaded  4 deb to PPA  and no  email notification and  no signs of it on the page..
<leonel> is the queue too long ??
<wgrant> leonel: You should get an email within 5 minutes, unless you didn't sign the package properly.
<leonel> my gpg key was expired here  then  I edited  and  move the expire date forward
<leonel> wgrant: shuld I do something extra ?
<wgrant> leonel: Did you push it up to keyserver.ubuntu.com? When did you do this?
<leonel> no I haven't pushed yet ..
<leonel> looking for docs to do it
<wgrant> Asking LP to accept an upload from an expired key doesn't sound too likely to work.
<wgrant> gpg --send-key KEYID --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<leonel> thanks
<wgrant> Mmm, might need to put the '--keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com' before the '--send-key'. I don't quite remember.
<leonel> so after that I reupload the  files ?
<wgrant> Yes.
<leonel> ok
<leonel> key sent
<leonel> so
<leonel> running again  dput..
<leonel> thank you wgrant
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> If you don't get an email within 5 minutes, wait 10 minutes and try again. There might be some lag in the keyserver replication.
<leonel> wgrant: so i'll wait 20 minutes to run dput again
<wgrant> leonel: If it doesn't work right now, yes.
<leonel> wgrant: thank you
#launchpad 2009-10-25
<leonel> wgrant: Packages building now  thank you
<wgrant> leonel: Excellent.
<quentusrex> Packages.ubuntu.com down?
<wgrant> quentusrex: Yes, but that is nothing to do with Launchpad. Try #canonical-sysadmin
 * kfogel is away: zzz
<jacob> is ftp on ppa.launchpad.net down? i'm getting connection refused errors
<wgrant> jacob: It is :(
<wgrant> If no sysadmins show themselves soonish, there is a workaround.
<jacob> somehow i feel like i broke something. uploaded one package fine a few minutes earlier, and all of a sudden it was down. :P
<wgrant> lifeless: ^^
<wgrant> No, no, that FTP server has a habit of dieing sometimes
<jacob> fun
<jacob> ah well not a biggie i can upload tomorrow.
<lifeless> wgrant: any idea how long?
<wgrant> lifeless: Nearly an hour, i think.
<wgrant> (most people don't come in here to complain, they just whine elsewhere :()
<lifeless> its 6:30 am for elmo
<lifeless> I might give him a little more sleep ;)
<wgrant> That's what I suspected.
<wgrant> That service fortunately has a second instance.
<lifeless> on the same name ?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> upload.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> folk won't necessarily know how to use that though :)
<wgrant> No. But it is a useful workaround and reward for people who inform the channel that it's down :P
<micahg> ugh, code.edge.lp keeps telling me to wait
<micahg> or rather bazaar.lp
<micahg> nm, finally got through
<dfarning> Is ppa.launchpad.net down?
<dfarning> When I try to upload I get the following error
<wgrant> dfarning: It is. Try changing ppa.launchpad.net to upload.ubuntu.com in your dput.cf
<dfarning> wgrant, thanks!  I didn't even have time to copy and paste my error
<happyaron> why I get "refused by server" when trying to upload to my ppa? is there something wrong with the server?
<wgrant> happyaron: Yes, the FTP server has crashed. Try replacing 'ppa.launchpad.net' with 'upload.ubuntu.com' temporarily in your dput.cf.
<happyaron> wgrant: oh, thanks
<chomwitt> hi. i sent two posts to a lauchpad mailing list but none arrived. what could be the issue?
<chomwitt> i've chacked that the sender is the right one
<alkisg> chomwitt: when did you sent them?
<alkisg> (I'm that list moderator, and I see no messages in the list waiting approval....)
<alkisg> The list is linux.sch.gr@lists.launchpad.net
<chomwitt> alkisg: ok. tha first one was sent from wrong address. so i guess the last one i sent 30 minutes ago propably will arrive...
<alkisg> Ah, ok, let's wait, launchpad seems to be really busy due to the forecoming Karmic release.. :)
<chomwitt> alkisg: thanks for the tip.
<alkisg> chomwitt: but even so, I should be seeing the first mail in my waiting-to-be-approved list...
<Laney> I hope thi doesn't upload to the archive...
<wgrant> Laney: The upload path controls the target archive.
<wgrant> Not the server.
<wgrant> (plus Karmic is frozen, so it's no terrible disaster if you upload it there...)
<Laney> yeah I know ;)
<lifeless> wgrant: is it still down?
<Laney> 3~yes
<wgrant> lifeless: Yes.
<wgrant> And it's 10:11 on Sunday.
<wgrant> Seems reasonable enough.
<wgrant> Oh. 9:11.
 * wgrant curses DST a bit.
<lifeless> better than waking elmo at 6:30/5:30
<lifeless> 5:30 it would have been
<lifeless> anyhow, I've just rung him, because I would forget if I left it later
<wgrant> Yup.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<lifeless> fixed I'm told
<wgrant> Great.
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> the propose for merging link is in an odd place
<wgrant> It's not still under 'Branch merges'?
<lifeless> it is
<lifeless> but all the other actions are on the right for the branch
<wgrant> Right.
<lifeless> well, not all
<lifeless> many
<wgrant> That is The 3.0 Way™
<wgrant> Only actions relating to the object itself, and not something presented elsewhere on the page, go in the sidebar.
<wgrant> 'Set branch reviewer' probably shouldn't be where it is.
<wgrant> But a couple of actions have already been removed from there since the initial redesign.
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> I know
<lifeless> just had a 'wheredafuck' moment
<micahg> when did the activity log come back?
<wgrant> micahg: About three hours ago.
<micahg> Was the issue with deleted files still being accesible fixed yet?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> (the activity log never went away; only the link did)
<micahg> wouldn't it be prudent then not to display activity log again?
 * micahg knows that :)
<micahg> it just makes it less obvous
<wgrant> Only slightly.
<micahg> I thought that was the reason the link disappeared
<wgrant> It was not related.
<wgrant> The link was removed because it was thought that the most important information was now presented on the main bug page too.
<ari-tczew> hello
<ari-tczew> how can I delete ppa's archive?
<micahg> ari-tczew: you want to delete a package or the whole ppa?
<ari-tczew> whole
<ari-tczew> I can delete one package manually, but there is no option to delete whole archive ;O
<wgrant> PPAs can only be disabled, not deleted, and then only by an admin.
<wgrant> Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz
<ari-tczew> rofl, this is waste of resources
<wgrant> Not significantly.
<ari-tczew> so I must everytime ask for request delete one of my archives?
<wgrant> Yes. It is not, at this point, intended to be an option that is exercised frequently.
<ari-tczew> IMO if I create PPA, I should have permissions to delete my (as the name suggest) PERSONAL archive
<lifeless> you can
<lifeless> its just not automated
<ari-tczew> just like as creating teams
<lifeless> the request thing isn't to control the deletion
<lifeless> its because we haven't written the code to manage the deletion fully automatically
<lifeless> there are a bunch of separate things that need to be cleaned up, so a sysadmin has to do it.
<lifeless> ask wgrant says, file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz
<ari-tczew> ehhh... OK
<ari-tczew> thnx
<lifeless> wow lp3.0 is slow when you ctrl-click many bugs at once
<wgrant> It's the JS.
<wgrant> For rendering the inline edit icons.
<micahg> wgrant: is there a reason why those functions aren't centralized?
<wgrant> micahg: Hm?
<micahg> if the js functions were in a .js file, they would be loaded once
<wgrant> They are.
<micahg> ok
<ari-tczew> why lp 3.0 missed link to +activity ?
<wgrant> ari-tczew: Because they didn't think it was necessary. It returned earlier tonight.
<MenZa> In the past few days, I've been getting an error when attempting to visit +editemails - is this a confirmed issue? You can't change your e-mail addresses, currently?
<MenZa> Upon checking launchpad/+bugs, it doesn't look like it's been reported as an issue.
<tsimpson> MenZa: I can access +editemails fine, both on lp.net and edge.lp.net
<Phantomas> Hello, is there any repository for downloading quickly multiple PO files from launchpad instead of clicking all the time?
<MenZa> tsimpson: humm, I was doing it on edge.lp
<tsimpson> MenZa: both work here
<MenZa> tsimpson: Weird. I wonder if it has anything to do with a recent account merge I had.
<tsimpson> probably time to file another question then
<MenZa> I'll see if it resolves itself in the next couple of days, if not I think I will.
<ari-tczew> oh now I see link to activity log
<ari-tczew> thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, if there is a wrong URL in bug watch, how do I remove it ?
<ari-tczew> drop watching on url (Assigned to)
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<sebner> mighty guys!
<sebner> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<sebner> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<sebner> help!
<nacho> Hi all
<nacho> i need some help
<nacho> Apport is not working and i cant log in in launchpad
<nacho> somebody can help me?
<stas> hi, is there a way to recover a launchpad username?
<wgrant> stas: What do you mean by 'recover'?
<stas> wgrant: there's a username which is not active for several year, i wanted to ask if its possible to change my username to it
<stas> my bad, recover isn't the appropriate word
<wgrant> stas: If the other user has never done anything, you should be able to reclaim it. If they just haven't done anything recently, I don't know. It can't hurt to ask -- https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.
<stas> wgrant:  thanks, i send a question
<djbclark> Hi, I uploaded some packages to the bcfg2 ppa before noticing I had to sign the code of conduct agreement and do a few other things; I'm wondering if that put them in some kind of limbo where human intervention is required, or if I just need to be more patient :)
<djbclark> I'm going to try just uploading a new version now that I think I've done all the proper registration steps.
<wgrant> djbclark: You should receive an email of acceptance or rejection within 5 minutes of uploading a package, as long as you have your keys set up correctly
<djbclark> wgrant: yeah now that I'm all set up it worked fine and I've gotten emails; thanks.
<wgrant> djbclark: Great.
#launchpad 2010-10-25
<\sh> why do answers in "Open" state expire after 15 days? (because of no activity is not a good statement)
<\sh> and how can someone change this state again to "Open" or "not expired"?
 * AlanBell is struggling with daily builds
<wgrant> AlanBell: What's the issue?
<AlanBell> recipe is here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~alanbell/+recipe/daily-dash-of-dasher
<AlanBell> pointing at lp:dasher which is an import of the gnome git tree
<AlanBell> and lp:~alanbell/dasher/debian which is the /debian directory of the maverick dasher package
<AlanBell> and it fails to build
<AlanBell> discussing in -motu revealed it might be because the vcs doesn't include the configure script and needs autogen.sh running so I modified the debian rules to run that first, it still fails
<AlanBell> it claims to be succesfull on lucid but I think that is just the source package, I don't think it has actually built anything useful
<AlanBell> the maverick build seems to be complaining about missing build deps http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58159102/buildlog.txt.gz
<AlanBell> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: debhelper (>= 5.0.0) cdbs gnome-pkg-tools (>= 0.6) intltool (>= 0.40.1) libexpat1-dev libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.16.0) libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.12.0) libx11-dev libxtst-dev libgnomeui-dev libgnome-speech-dev libbonobo2-dev liborbit2-dev libatspi-dev libatk1.0-dev libgconf2-dev gnome-doc-utils (>= 0.9.0) scrollkeeper gnome-common
<AlanBell> but I have no idea which or why
<wgrant> Um.
<wgrant> That's interesting.
<wgrant> I think those are all missing.
<wgrant> Which means that it didn't install anything.
<AlanBell> oh, right. That is the full list certainly
<wgrant> It may mean that pbuilder-satisfydepends hates you.
<wgrant> Let's see.
<wgrant> AlanBell: Somehow the comment at the top of debian/control prevents pbuilder-satisfydepends from working.
<AlanBell> oh, the bit about it being autogenerated!
<wgrant> Yeah.
<AlanBell> bother
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Remove the blank line.
<wgrant> pbuilder-satisfydepends' behaviour is correct, but unobvious.
<wgrant> (The source paragraph must be the first paragraph in the file, and a blank line delineates the end of a paragraph. So the comment was itself the first paragraph, albeit an empty one.)
<AlanBell> hmm, so is that a bug in something?
<wgrant> Your package.
<AlanBell> in the control.in file?
<wgrant> Unless something else inserts that blank line.
<AlanBell> or the thing that converts the control.in to control
<wgrant> Hmm, interesting.
<wgrant> Looks like the thing that converts it.
<wgrant> Which is probably some GNOME cdbs helper that I haven't touched in years.
<AlanBell> is there some other way to do packaging than cdbs?
<\sh> plain debhelper?
<AlanBell> so is it worth throwing away the /debian directory and starting from scratch with debhelper?
<AlanBell> looks like it is going better this time https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~alanbell/+recipe/daily-dash-of-dasher/+build/5619
<AlanBell> still failed http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58171530/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.dasher_4.11%2B3139%2B11~maverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<maxb> AlanBell: build-aux/mkversion: 7: git: not found
<maxb> fairly clear error, no?
<AlanBell> not to me :) does it need git as a build-dep?
 * AlanBell is a newbie at all this packaging lark
<maxb> apparently
<maxb> Which is a bit silly really
<maxb> You might have to beat this buildsystem into submission and make it saner
<AlanBell> I don't get why it needs more build-deps when done as a recipe
<AlanBell> the instructions seem to indicate if you lift the /debian directory from the package and merge it in a recipe with the VCS import then it should just all work
<wgrant> It sounds like the tree you get from the VCS isn't the same as the one in the tarballs.
<wgrant> Check their release docs to see what they run to prepare the tree.
<AlanBell> hmm, where might I find that? not in the manual for dasher certainly
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<AlanBell> maxb: what about the missing .m4 files it seems to want from /aclocal? are they important?
<maxb> what missing files?
<AlanBell> about 10-20 lines above the message about git not found
<AlanBell> codeset.m4 etc
<popey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bobmorton smells like a spammer
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/259830/comments/56 testing the waters..
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 259830 in Gwibber "Honor gnome proxy setting (affected: 73, heat: 434)" [Medium,In progress]
<Tak> is there a way to enable user creation on a local instance?
<wgrant> Tak: Not in the testopenid OpenID provider. But you're not meant to use that for production.
<Tak> yeah - I'm trying to set up a local test environment for evaluation
<Tak> I did find utilities/make-lp-user , however
<wgrant> That is a handy one.
<Tak> is there any support (from launchpad teams/canonical/anybody) for companies running local launchpad instances against proprietary codebases?
<wgrant> I don't believe so. But you can purchase a commercial subscription to host a proprietary project on Launchpad.net.
<Tak> yeah, that's not really an option :-/
<Tak> but a support subscription would be
<Tak> hmm, the code browser's not picking up my pushes :-/
<maxb> Tak: https://dev.launchpad.net/Code/HowToUseCodehostingLocally
<maxb> erm, although I see bits there which I know are out of date. But the essence should be valid
<Tak> ah - so I have to manually make sync_branches
<maxb> The out of date for certain bit is that there's no more branch puller, the hosted and mirrored areas were collapsed into a single area
<Tak> mmm, it appears to succeed, but lp's still telling me there's no content in the branch(es)
<kervala> please someone succeeded to connect to launchpad web API with PHP ?
<kervala> i tried "Step 1: Get a request token"
<kervala> but i can't get it working :(
<kervala> i got : 400 Bad Request
<infohigh> Is there a way to join a launchpad-hosted mailing list without having a launchpad account?
<maxb> no
<infohigh> gah.
<maxb> Signing up for a Launchpad account should not be hard (other than the whole "Yes, it's yet another web account"
<infohigh> sure, just seems like a hassle for a mailing list... what happened to good ol' mailman :-)
<maxb> LP lists actually are Mailman under the hood
<infohigh> then it's a shame they removed the feature of being able to subscribe to their mailing lists with mailman's friendly mechanism ;)
<vadi2> what is the launchpad filesize attachment limit for bugs?
<ronnie_vd_c> So, now that UDS talks are over, i have a few questions about the LP API. I run into two problems. 1. i have a script that will ba called with piped data. But launchpad login_with also uses the os.stdin. It appears those two are in conflict. If i run the script without pipe, the authentication works great, but with pipe it fails
<ronnie_vd_c> 2. When i create a bug with private=True i got the following error: http://pastebin.com/bNr8iVD3
<ronnie_vd_c> The bug is posted as it should be, but the error stays and stops my script
<geser> what permissions does your script have?
<geser> can it read private bugs?
<geser> and write private data? (don't know if it's needed to file private bugs)
<ronnie_vd_c> geser, it has my permissions. im the admin of the porject where i post. I gave the script my full permissions launchpad = Launchpad.login_with(IDENTIFIER, SERVICE, CACHEDIR, allow_access_levels=["WRITE_PUBLIC"])
<ronnie_vd_c> geser. if i look on staging.launchpad.net the bug is posted, even when the script returns an error
<wgrant> ronnie_vd_c: WRITE_PUBLIC is not full permissions.
<wgrant> ronnie_vd_c: That's WRITE_PRIVATE.
<wgrant> WRITE_PUBLIC doesn't allow access to private data (like private bugs).
<ronnie_vd_c> wgrant, ah ill try that
<ronnie_vd_c> wgrant: problem 2 solved. Any thoughts on problem 1?
<wgrant> ronnie_vd_c: IIRC login_with should only prompt the first time.
<wgrant> Is that not the case?
<ronnie_vd_c> yes, thats the case. so i could make a separate script that is run once, which set authentication. and then run the script with the piped data all the other times
<wgrant> I think that's probably best, unless you want to reimplement login_with in a way that is not completely clear.
<ronnie_vd_c> wgrant, thats defenitly not my intention
<ronnie_vd_c> thx for the help
<ronnie_vd_c> geser, you too ofc ;)
#launchpad 2010-10-26
<micahg> lifeless: I just had convert to question time out on non-edge, do you need the OOPS?
<lifeless> micahg: no we have the one from earlier
<lifeless> micahg: edge and nonedge run the exact same code now
<micahg> lifeless: ok, that second thing was what I was wondering, thanks :)
 * micahg tries again to convert to question
<rryan> push/pull from bazaar.launchpad.net isn't working right now.. "bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist." anybody else seeing this?
<spiv> rryan: pastebin the full output?
<rryan> http://pastebin.com/Uxp6yzeK
<webrsk> same error occurs for me too
<spiv> Oh, hmm, I do see an issue.
<spiv> LOSA ping: codehosting appears to be busted
<spm> codehosting???
<spiv> spm: see that pastebin link, I get it too
<spiv> "#
<spiv> ValueError: bad marshal data" importing bzrlib.
<spm> wow
<spiv> spm: which implies srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/production/launchpad-rev-9885/eggs/bzr-2.2.0-py2.6-linux-x86_64.egg/bzrlib/builtins.pyc is broken
<spiv> Which would be very weird, but perhaps try deleting that .pyc file I just mentioned?
<spiv> Or better, rename it out of the way
<spiv> so we can look at it later to see if there's any clues to be found in it :)
<spm> renamed, try now?
<spiv> spm: looks better now
<spm> interesting. same file size, but diff reports differences. dunno if significant differences or not but... curious.
<spiv> spm: hmm!
<al-maisan> I was able to push my branch now. Thanks!
<spiv> spm: it's EOD for me, so I guess post to the lp list about it
<spiv> spm: but I'm very curious :)
<spm> spiv: it's EOD for me too :-)
<spiv> spm: hopefully it's not a sign of hardware flipping bits... :/
<spm> truly
<mthaddon> ok, let's not rush to blame hardware here guys :)
<webrsk> now works fine !! able to push and pull :)
<al-maisan> I am getting a "ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused" when pushing a branch
<al-maisan> Is this expected or looked at already?
<al-maisan> losa ping re. ^^
<spm> I think a restart might be warranted...
<spm> ew. a ps listing looks unhealthy. definitely a restart needed.
<al-maisan> ouch
<spm> oh. it's crashed. that's why.
<spm> al-maisan: try now?
<mthaddon> seems better from here
<al-maisan> spm: worked now, thanks!
<spm> coolio
<al-maisan> one only realises how critical LP is when it stops working :P
<spm> :-)
<vila> can we please keep it down a few hours so we can give better error messages from all apps relying on it ? :-D
<al-maisan> he-he
<vila> but I still get 'Connection refused' here...
<vila> on both 91.189.89.223 and 91.189.89.222 (if that helps)
<vila> wow wow, it came back online briefly in the last minutes (my hudson botnet was able to connect successfully once out of 3 attempts (from 3 different jobs))
<vila> mthaddon: is lp still reachable for you and should I search for something specific to me or did it get down again ?
<mthaddon> vila: can you be more specific - what part isn't working for you?
<vila> http://paste.ubuntu.com/520056/
<mthaddon> vila: I don't think you've ever been able to ssh to launchpad.net have you?
<vila> no, but shouldn't it display the debug messages for keys attempted ?
<mthaddon> vila: I mean, try bazaar.launchpad.net
<vila> argh, yes, just realized and verified that :(
<vila> sorry for the noise
<mthaddon> k
<wgrant> [A3
<wgrant> Bah.
<fta> OOPS-1760N420
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1760N420
<fta> (can't login using the API on LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT)
<fta> started less than 3h ago
<bac> fta: what were you trying to do?  you say you can't login but the OOPS shows that you were logged in, i think.  i'm currently able to use lplib against production.
<fta>     builds = ppa.getBuildSummariesForSourceIds(source_ids = chunk)
<fta>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/resource.py", line 528, in __call__
<fta>     url, in_representation, http_method, extra_headers=extra_headers)
<fta>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/_browser.py", line 277, in _request
<fta>     raise HTTPError(response, content)
<fta> lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable
<fta> bac, ^^
<bac> fta: i was wrong, i see you were not logged in
<bac> fta: and this failure is ongoing?
<fta> bac: yes, still there
<fta> it's a timeout in getBuildSummariesForSourceIds() so i'm logged in (confusing error page btw)
<bac> fta: i'm having an admin check.  we saw a similar problem over the weekend.  thanks for reporting it.
<pmjdebruijn> silly question, when I add my PPA, my packages are also available via software center, however, my package does not have a screenshot... how do I upload a screenshot for it... please do note, there is no equivalent package in the main repos
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: I'm not sure that's possible. Ubuntu Software Center uses screenshots.debian.net.
<bac> fta: it looks like you are requesting summaries for a large number of source ids at once and the query is timing out.  can you restructure your code to request fewer in one go?  i've done that interactively and see that it works.
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: I was afraid of that :)
<fta> bac, i fetch by chunks of 25 source ids, it worked for months
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: I guessed as much, thanks for confirming
<fta> bac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/520087/
<bac> fta: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/662523 ... you filed this bug last week?  it seems to be the same issue.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 662523 in Soyuz "Archive:EntryResource:getBuildSummariesForSourceIds times out (affected: 1, heat: 19)" [High,Triaged]
<fta> bac, that was against edge, i've been told to use the production server instead and it works for ~2 days without timeout
<fta> -works+worked
<bac> fta: ok.  might be good to add that extra info to the bug if you would
<leoquant> anyone a linkage to the livestreams from the uds orlanda? (wiki maybe?)
<fta> bac, done
<bac> thx
<lifeless> fta: edge and production run the same code
<lifeless> fta: using production is good, thank you for doing that.
<lifeless> until we fix the bug though, it will timeout from time to time.
<fta> lifeless, atm, it timeouts 100% of the time. even with chunks of 15
<fta> trying 10
<lifeless> fta: yeah, it sucks.
<lifeless> fta: its the pg8.4 transition; our previously tuned queries are fail against pg8.4, we need to retune the *entire app* - thats hundreds of qqueries.
<lifeless> your one is in the pile of worst-offenders.
<fta> doh!
<poolie> istm the broken people vocabulary is a bit critical
<poolie> you cannot add new users to a code review for example
<poolie> oh ok it did work after a few attempts, but i'm seeing mostly timeouts
<lifeless> poolie: its being worked on
<poolie> vila, if you have time you could look into bug 666642
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 666642 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Error bzr branch lp:openobject-addons (affected: 2, heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666642
<MrJones> hi
<MrJones> I just attempted to register an account since I want to report a bug (and I guess an account is required for that) and I just get "Invalid OpenID transaction" when clicking on "Login/Register"
<MrJones> oh well... enabling cookies for launchpad.net helped. maybe that error message should be changed to something more obvious :x
<poolie> good idea
<odony> Hello, we have a bazaar branch that seems corrupted on the Launchpad servers,  we have opened a bug on launchpad-code project, but no-one seems to handle it there... anything else we could do to repair this branch?
<odony> (for reference, that's bug 666642)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 666642 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Error bzr branch lp:openobject-addons (affected: 2, heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666642
<odony> I wonder what all these connected users are... only bots?
<odony> no-one from Launchpad here?
<jcsackett> odony: it's UDS--a lot of the lp developers are there. let me see if i can get someone to help you.
<thekorn> jcsackett: too slow ;) he already left
<jcsackett> thekorn: ah, so he did.
<mwhudson> i want the title links on bug 1111 in text back
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1111 in gst-plugins0.8 (Ubuntu) "doesn't extract last track (affected: 0, heat: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111
<mwhudson> if it works by ajax that's fine
<mtaylor> weird problem - my branch (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/bug666814) has been "updated branch" for ... a while
<shtylman> does the self hosted launchpad install support building packages as well?
<shtylman> i.e. can I build packages against various internal PPAs etc?
<mwhudson> with sufficient effort, sure
<shtylman> how much "effort" are we talking :)
<mwhudson> shtylman: https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/HowToUseSoyuzLocally is a start
<shtylman> mwhudson: thx
<mtaylor> mwhudson: launchpad hates me today
<lbieber> This branch was uploaded over an hour ago, but still says updating.... https://code.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/bug666814
<lbieber> why the hangup?
<lifeless> mtaylor: ask your question
<mtaylor> weird problem - my branch (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/bug666814) has been "updated branch" for ... a while
<mtaylor> and when I say "a while" - I mean over 4 hours
<henninge> Hi henninge_!
<henninge_> Hi henninge! ;)
<shtylman> I am trying to do the "make schema
<shtylman>  part of the lp install
<shtylman> and it is complaining because it can't find bin/py
<shtylman> in my devel tree
<shtylman> this is right after doing the rocketfuel-setup step
<danilos> hi henninge_ and henninge!
<henninge> Hi Daniels!
<henninge> danilos
<henninge_> Auto complete playing a trick on henninge
<danilos> henninge: *who* are you? :)
<henninge> We?
<henninge_> We?
<danilos> aaah, my eyes, my eyes, double henninge
 * danilos runs away in terror
<henninge_> henninge: Go away, you are hurting him!
<henninge> No, you go!
 * henninge leaves
<jcsackett> that was just weird.
<jcsackett> funny, but weird. :-P
<henninge_> finally ...
<henninge> jcsackett: IRC from an Android phone is phun ... ;)
<bigjools> shtylman: did anyone answer you?
<shtylman> bigjools: nope... but I deleted the tree and am rerunning the rocket script again
<shtylman> just to see if I messed anything up there
<bigjools> shtylman: you need to run utilities/link-external-sourcecode
<bigjools> and then make
<shtylman> bigjools: k.. I will try that once the momma sources download
<shtylman> bigjools: I did that... but make fails with the same problem
<bigjools> shtylman: so link-external-source completes with no error?
<shtylman> assuming I did it right
<shtylman> in devel I did: ./utilities/link-external-sourcecode ../../lp-sourcedeps/
<shtylman> but that might not be correct?
<bigjools> perfect
<shtylman> it seemd to be fine
<bigjools> what does "make compile" say?
<shtylman> currently sitting at: utilities/shhh.py PYTHONPATH= ./bin/buildout \ configuration:instance_name=development -c buildout.cfg
<shtylman> is that normal?
<bigjools> yeah it takes a while
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> it finished
<shtylman> seemingly successfully
<shtylman> running "make" now
<shtylman> hm
<shtylman> now I just get an ssl connection error message
<wgrant> shtylman: Try restarting Apache.
<shtylman> nope
<wgrant> What's the error?
<shtylman> also.. it said that /var/tmp/bazaar .. ppa.. archive
<shtylman> do not exist
<shtylman> when restarting apache
<wgrant> That's fine.
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> Unable to make a secure connection to the server. This may be a problem with the server, or it may be requiring a client authentication certificate that you don't have.
<shtylman> that is the error when I go to launchpad.dev
<wgrant> With which browser? Is there a more detailed error code?
<shtylman> Error 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL protocol error.
<wgrant> Is there anything in the Apache error log?
<wgrant> And you did *restart* Apache, not just reload it?
<shtylman> yep
<shtylman> [Tue Oct 26 18:46:55 2010] [error] [client 127.0.1.1] Invalid method in request \x16\x03
<shtylman> that is the only thing that seems of interest
<wgrant> It sounds like it's trying to speak HTTPS to an HTTP port.
<shtylman> hm
<shtylman> the launchpad install is http by default
<shtylman> right?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> It redirects to HTTPS.
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> that is what I see happening
<wgrant> What happens if you wget the HTTPS URL directly?
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> Which URL are you going to?
<shtylman> Connecting to launchpad.dev|127.0.1.1|:443... connected.
<shtylman> OpenSSL: error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol
<wgrant> Your /etc/hosts is broken.
<shtylman> Unable to establish SSL connection.
<shtylman> :(
<wgrant> Did you not use rocketfuel-setup?
<shtylman> I did... but then something else might have fixed my /etc/hosts after that
<shtylman> (company runs puppet...)
<shtylman> so that might have... ahem.. "corrected" it
<wgrant> It should have added this to it:
<wgrant> # Launchpad virtual domains. This should be on one line.
<wgrant> 127.0.0.88      launchpad.dev answers.launchpad.dev archive.launchpad.dev api.launchpad.dev bazaar-internal.launchpad.dev beta.launchpad.dev blueprints.launchpad.dev bugs.launchpad.dev code.    launchpad.dev feeds.launchpad.dev id.launchpad.dev keyserver.launchpad.dev lists.launchpad.dev openid.launchpad.dev ubuntu-openid.launchpad.dev ppa.launchpad.dev private-ppa.launchpad.dev       shipit.edubuntu.dev shipit.kubuntu.dev shipit.ubuntu.dev ...
<wgrant> ... testopenid.dev translations.launchpad.dev xmlrpc-private.launchpad.dev xmlrpc.launchpad.dev
<wgrant> 127.0.0.99      bazaar.launchpad.dev
<wgrant> 127.0.0.77      vostok.dev archive.vostok.dev
<shtylman> wgrant: thank you
<shtylman> personal launchpad for the win!
#launchpad 2010-10-27
<shtylman> is there a script to cleanup the default users it creates and default projects?
<wgrant> No, but I wrote a script to bootstrap a n empty DB.
<shtylman> in the repo?
<wgrant> Merge lp:~wgrant/launchpad/bootstrap-db-from-scratch
<shtylman> ah
<wgrant> Run 'make schema' to create an empty DB (that branch prevents it from loading sampledata).
<wgrant> Then utilities/bootstrap-lp-db will create all the critical objects.
<wgrant> And utilities/populate-ubuntu-from-scratch.py will set up Ubuntu such that you can roughly use PPAs.
<wgrant> Note that it may have bitrotten slightly, as I haven't used it in a while.
<shtylman> thanks :)
<spm> *** FYI. codehost will be done shortly for an update. actual downtime should be < 30 seconds ***
<spm> taking it down now
<spm> and should be fine again
<MTecknology> Is there any way to delete a lot of branches quickly?
<MTecknology> I kind of have a lot - but don't want to delete all in the project
<spiv> MTecknology: it's probably possible via the API, I guess
<spiv> But it's probably a bug in Launchpad that you even want to
<MTecknology> spiv: ?
<spiv> Well, why do you want to delete them?  Just because they are cluttering the list of branches on a web page?
<MTecknology> we're closing up shop and most of the code needs to go with it
<spiv> Oh, these are private branches?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> spiv: actually.. if I have the project disabled - that would probably work too?
<spiv> I'd look at the API.  If there isn't a way you could perhaps file a question on answers to get them deleted in bulk by an admin.
<spiv> MTecknology: Hmm!  Maybe, I'm not sure though.
<spm> spiv: there's always: rm -rf /srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors <== that'll get rid of 'em all real fast.
<spiv> spm: think of all the bugs you'd be getting rid of too!
<MTecknology> lol
<spiv> spm: btw, is that good vs. corrupt pyc file viewable anywhere yet?
<MTecknology> I'll just ask for the project to be disabled :)
<spm> spiv: not yet, i shall correct this asap
<LinuxJedi> hey guys, bzr push to lp failing with "bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist."
<LinuxJedi> nevermind, started working again
<mtaylor> spiv: hey there ... I pushed two branches earlier today and they _still_ haven't been scanned yet
<mtaylor> spiv: it's not a problem, I don't need them anymore - but in case it's important on your end...
<mtaylor> spiv: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/fix666814  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/bug666814
<spiv> mtaylor: that does sound like a problem on our end, yes. :(
<spiv> spm/losas: do you know if there's a known problem with branch scanning?  See mtaylor's comments above.
 * LinuxJedi had one do that too.  I can't remember which one though
<spm> lookin'
<spm> mtaylor: LinuxJedi: sorry - mean to get back to you - no, no issues. everything working fine, apparently. :-/
<mtaylor> spm: yay!
<spm> Ahhh. wait a sec.
<spm> ERROR   Job execution raised an exception. ==> (permission denied for relation bugtag) <== looks to me like an auto bug fix that's maybe referencing a private attachment? does that sound plausible?
<spm> Job resulted in OOPS: OOPS-1760SMS35
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1760SMS35
<spm> mtaylor: yeah, I think looking at the oops itself; that's one for thumper and his merry men
<mtaylor> spm: yay!
<mtaylor> thumper: I love causing you work!
 * spm once again congratulates mtaylor on finding yet more funky and exciting bugs!
 * mtaylor is web scale
<spm> snort
<LinuxJedi> hehe :)
<wgrant> spm: That'll be fallout from the tag subscription work that Bugs did recently.
 * thumper pipes mtaylor to /dev/nul
<ovnicraft> hi folks, this is thi point of view for code review in lp? https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review
<vila> spm: looks like I have a branch that isn't refreshed either with no private attachment or anything fancy: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bzr-gardener-devs/bzr-gardener/trunk
<vila> any known workaround to have the correct branch published ?
 * LinuxJedi loves that bugs show 'Status tracked in *series*' again, thanks for fixing that :)
<ronnie_vd_c> What means "Soyuz" in the Karma Table, and how did i get it?
<jpds> ronnie_vd_c: Package work.
<ronnie_vd_c> ok, thx
<jpds> ronnie_vd_c: https://launchpad.net/soyuz
<wgrant> The only part of Launchpad with an original name :(
<wgrant> I mean, even Launchpad isn't the original name.
<kai> hi folks
<kai> I'm wondering why I have karma for a project that I don't participate in in launchpad?
<MTecknology> sinzui: You happen to be around?
<MTecknology> sinzui: Any chance you could do one last little request? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/131398
<danilos> jml, joining in for launchpad and upstreams sessions?
<TRB143> anyone able to give advice with a stuck "push" been waiting 9 hours for it to arrive on the web site
<poolie> we're having a meeting now about improving launchpad for upstreams in #ubuntu-uds-bonaire1
<shadeslayer> jelmer: are you in Orlando?
<StevenK> shadeslayer: He isn't, sadly
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> StevenK: i think ive seen you, cant remember where
<shadeslayer> are you in the LP and upstream session?
<StevenK> shadeslayer: Indeed
<shadeslayer> StevenK: where? :P ... im setting next to pedro
<StevenK> shadeslayer: Can't see pedro, I'm in the second row, left hand side near the middle aisle
<shadeslayer> StevenK: besides vish?
<StevenK> shadeslayer: Sorry, I don't have a mapping for who vish is
<shadeslayer> StevenK: the guy who is speaking right now
<shadeslayer> im sitting right behind me
<shadeslayer> s/me/him
<StevenK> shadeslayer: No, one row in front of vish
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shtylman> does the self hosted launchpad install work with ppas out of the box?
<mwhudson> shtylman: didn't you ask this yesterday?
<bigjools> he did :)
<shtylman> not quite :)
<shtylman> did I?
<shtylman> well.. I got the launchpad running today
<shtylman> and am onto other quests
<shtylman> such as my new PPA quest
<mwhudson> shtylman: https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/HowToUseSoyuzLocally
<shtylman> yea.. I have been reading that...and it was unclear if this is needed for my local launchpad install to support ppa, of it this is what I do if I don't want to run a full LP but still use the build system
<bigjools> you want to build stuff?
<shtylman> bigjools: ideally
<mwhudson> well, you need to do stuff analogous to that, not exactly follow the instructions
<shtylman> k
<bigjools> that page is the best resource for now
<mwhudson> i set up my arm board as a builder for launchpad running on my laptop using those instructions
<mwhudson> so its possible
<mwhudson> but i've been hacking on launchpad for 3 years so I have a bit of a head start :-)
<shtylman> haha
<jelmer> shadeslayer, hi
<shadeslayer> jelmer: oh hey
<shadeslayer> jelmer: another achievement for LP : Qtwebkit daily builds
<ovnicraft> hi folks, i want to add a user to push in my branch i need added him in my team?
<Tak> yes, or you could alternatively have him do merge requests
<mtaylor> ovnicraft: oh hi - you're in here already :)
<mtaylor> ovnicraft: yes. as Tak says- make the branch owned by a team, then add the second person to the team and he will be able to push to the branch
<ovnicraft> mtaylor, thx twice XD
<mtaylor> ovnicraft: my pleasure! :)
<micahg> hi deryck, I have 2 bugs and I don't know which one should be the dupe, got a minute?
<deryck> micahg, sure.  Do you want to come to me, or do here in IRC?
<micahg> deryck: either, where are you?
<deryck> micahg, in the antigua hallway.  Chair at the front of the hallway.
<micahg> perfect, see you shortly :)
<tumbleweed> any reason I can't see https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~weechat-devs/+recipe/weechat-daily ? (I'm stefanor, an admin of weechat-devs)
<thumper> tumbleweed: looks like a bug
<thumper> I'm chasing
<tumbleweed> I swear I saw it an hour ago...
<thumper> tumbleweed: has it been built into a private archive?
<tumbleweed> thumper: nope, should be public
<tumbleweed> can't see the builds either :)
 * thumper frowns
<thumper> tumbleweed: which ppa
<tumbleweed> drubin was building it into his own ppa, then https://edge.launchpad.net/~weechat-devs/+archive/daily
 * tumbleweed summons him
<tumbleweed> drubin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/521023/
<drubin> I deleted the ppa where it was built to.
<drubin> but he is a member. He is part of ~weechat-devs
<drubin> was originally being built to ~/drubin/weechat-daily and moved it to ~/weechat-devs/daily
<shadeslayer> StevenK: are you still at the convention center
<StevenK> shadeslayer: Yes
<shadeslayer> StevenK: where? in a session?
<StevenK> shadeslayer: Yes, in Antigua 3
<StevenK> shadeslayer: Whyfor?
<shadeslayer> StevenK: one of my daily builds is stuck, whom should i talk to?
<shadeslayer> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+recipe/qtwebkit/+build/5794
<shadeslayer> that one
<StevenK> lamont: ^
<shadeslayer> its been that way for nearly 4-5 hours
<shadeslayer> thanks dude :)
<lamont> meh
 * lamont slaps lemon around
<lamont> there.
<shadeslayer> lamont: thanks !
<George_e> Quick question... on Launchpad, when part of an application is translated, how can I tell it to put the translation files somewhere in the branch?
<George_e> It just dumps them in the root directory, and I want it to dump them in a /po folder.
<thumper> drubin: ok, thanks
<drubin> thumper: Does that help at all?
<thumper> drubin: I think so
<thumper> drubin: because I'm guessing that internally the ppa isn't actually deleted, just hidden
 * bigjools 's PPA alarm goes off
<thumper> bigjools: hi
<thumper> bigjools: what happens when a user deletes a ppa that has stuff in it?
<drubin> either way... the project owner is weechat-devs which tumbleweed is apart of
<thumper> drubin: I think the problem is that there are build records for the recipe built into the old (removed) ppa
<thumper> and that is what is causing the problem
<drubin> yip that seems logical.
<thumper> maybe
<drubin> can I remove them (might fix the problem for now?)
<thumper> bigjools: can you see https://edge.launchpad.net/~weechat-devs/+archive/daily ?
<drubin> because there *are* build records.
<bigjools> thumper: when you delete a PPA it only deletes the external repo
<bigjools> and marks the internal record as "deleted"
<bigjools> it does not delete history
<thumper> bigjools: and makes the archive not visible?
<bigjools> sorta - it's greyed out in the lists
<bigjools> I can see that PPA
<thumper> bigjools: we use launchpad.View on the archive
<bigjools> it's not deleted
<tumbleweed> thumper: the problem isn't me seeing that PPA, it's seing the daily build
<tumbleweed> bigjools: it was a preview (drubin's) ppa that was deleted, AFAIK
<thumper> tumbleweed: agreed
<bigjools> tumbleweed: it's not deleted, nobody has uploaded anything
<tumbleweed> previous, grr@lag
<thumper> sorry, gave him the wrong link
<bigjools> ah :)
<thumper> bigjools:  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~weechat-devs/+recipe/weechat-daily
<thumper> bigjools: I can't see it, but you may have better permissions than me
<bigjools> I can see it, yeah
 * tumbleweed could see it before drubin deleted that ppa
<thumper> bigjools: what is the archive linked to the recipe
<bigjools> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~weechat-devs/+archive/daily
<bigjools> which is empty
<drubin> bigjools: ye latest build didn't seem to work.
<thumper> bigjools: is there any reference on that page to drubin's archive?
<bigjools> thumper: no
<drubin> mostly because I think I was trying to build to a ppa that had already been deleted.
 * thumper is confused
 * bigjools sees a bug I think
<bigjools> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~weechat-devs/+recipe/weechat-daily/+build/5801
<bigjools> it's stuck "uploading"
<drubin> requested built to old ~drubin PPA. deleted ~drubin PPA, tried requesting new build to ~weechat-devs, (sorry pending build already requested)
<bigjools> hey jelmer, I thought you'd fixed that?
<drubin> Launchpad failed to process the upload path '21341/ubuntu':
<thumper> bigjools: Unauthorized: (<lp.code.model.sourcepackagerecipebuild.SourcePackageRecipeBuild object at 0x2b4fa5938f90>, 'status', 'launchpad.View')<br />
<bigjools> thumper: ?!
<bigjools> I wonder what I have that you don't
<drubin> not sure if that helps.
<bigjools> apart from style
<tumbleweed> lol
<thumper> bigjools: it checks both the recipe and the archive
<bigjools> ahhhhhhhhhh
<bigjools> the archive is disabled so it blocks uploads
<bigjools> the build wants to upload to the disabled one
<thumper> bigjools: since the archive is disabled, we can't see it
<bigjools> right
<thumper> but you can
<bigjools> ok it makes sense now
<bigjools> changing the target archive when there's outstanding builds needs to be disallowed :)
<thumper> bigjools: can you enable the archive?
<drubin> bigjools: yip.
<thumper> bigjools: or perhaps disabling an archive should be disabled
<bigjools> yes, done
<bigjools> yeah, we should check for pending builds
<drubin> also deleting ppa' when there are pending builds seem a bad idea.
<bigjools> oh cock
<bigjools> I can't enable it
<thumper> why?
<bigjools> there's a bug in the permissions :/
<bigjools> I can get to the admin form but not submit it!
<thumper> haha
<bigjools> hang on
<bigjools> thumper: yeah it needs lp.edit to submit.... you'd think my lp.commercialadmin would count for something ...
 * thumper smirks
<bigjools> so it's enabled but it won't help those stuck builds
<bigjools> jelmer's fix for that obviously didn't work for stuck recipe builds
#launchpad 2010-10-28
<drubin> Ok I need to get going.. ping me if there is any other info I can help with.
<drubin> or if you want a bug reported
<paultag_> Hey LP-ers. I'm trying to write a script to auto-deny proposed members from a team -- I am so far as getting the_team.proposed_members
<paultag_> How do I set them to Declined from there?
<paultag_> I tried doing a setStatus( status="Declined", comment="..." )
<paultag_> but that does not work at all
<wgrant> paultag_: I'm not sure it's exposed directly. proposed_members returns the actual person objects, whereas you want the team_memberships.
<paultag_> wgrant: how should I be going about it ( and how can I only run this on proposed members ) ?
<wgrant> paultag_: We should eventually expose a direct method to do it, but for now you can construct the team_membership URL manually.
<paultag_> wgrant: e.g. snag the person-name and add that to the API URL base, use that to fire off a new object ( or something like that ) ?
<wgrant> paultag_: Right. A team membership's URL is at /~TEAM/+member/PERSON
<paultag_> wgrant: Oustanding. Thanks for the help!
<wgrant> paultag_: Then you should be able to setStatus on that.
<wgrant> So:
<wgrant> for p in team.proposed_members:
<wgrant>     lp.load('/~%s/+member/%s' % team.name, p.name).setStatus(status='Declined', comment="blah blah")
<wgrant> Something like that.
<wgrant> I forgot some parentheses, but you get the idea.
<paultag_> wgrant: thanks so much :)
<paultag_> this will *finally* automate the lame process of kicking people out of the queue
<wgrant> paultag_: Do you want to set the team to Restricted, maybe?
<wgrant> Then you only have to kick everybody out one more time.
<paultag_> wgrant: Well, we want only teams to join the team -- lp:~locoteams
<paultag_> wgrant: but we have to kick the people who join out, and LP can't set teams to be meta-only
<wgrant> paultag_: Ah, there's no easy way to do that. Unless you make it Restricted and add them manually.
<paultag_> wgrant: so I'm putting this in the new loco council audit tool :)
<paultag_> wgrant: have it run on a cron, do an is_team check and approve or deny :)
<wgrant> Aha.
<MTecknology> I wonder if it's a bug that I deactivated an account (was logged out) logged back in, and was able to get to https://launchpad.net/~projects-kalliki-deactivatedaccount
<MTecknology> I'm logged in as a deactivated account and looking at the account details
<MTecknology> wgrant: bug?
<wgrant> MTecknology: If you log in again, it undeactivates.
<wgrant> Since the SSO login account is not part of LP, it isn't deactivated when you deactivate your LP account.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> that's neat
<wgrant> Yes, this is a bit awkward.
<wgrant> But it will all become clear soon when LP becomes a normal OpenID consumer.
<MTecknology> wgrant: so I can keep having -deactivatedaccount appended to the user name if i deactivate and log in again
<wgrant> MTecknology: I believe so!
<MTecknology> wgrant: I think that sounds like icky :P
<MTecknology> wgrant: at least it's known though- i thought i stumbled into something funky
<paultag_> wgrant: Just worked wonders. You're my hero :)
<wgrant> paultag_: Great
<gellioth> I want to help to translate an application but isn't in launchpad...
<gellioth> how can I add it?
<gellioth> Do I explained me?
<psusi> has there been a delay with processing bugs for expiry?  and why can't you manually set the status to expired?
<Ursinha> lifeless, that 'assignee' problem was another one, it was displaying the wrong error message when lp was out of reach
<Ursinha> lifeless, I've checked and fixed
<ricotz> mthaddon, hello, please have a look at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/130743
<mthaddon> ricotz: I'll need to look into what's involved there - typically it's best to ping the CHR rather than me directly thouh
<mthaddon> er, though
<ricotz> mthaddon, sorry, but i am not comfortable having this build sitting there and blocking this builder for so long
<mthaddon> ricotz: np, I'm just letting you know about the best way to get your problem taken care of
<ricotz> mthaddon, alright, thanks
<lifeless> Ursinha-afk: thanks
<micahg> is there no longer a way to disable the edge redirect (I can't convert to question anymore)
<kklimonda_> micahg: on every page, other than main one, there is a link in the bottom right corner
<micahg> kklimonda_: you actually see the link ATM?
<kklimonda_> no, I saw it few days ago
<micahg> kklimonda_: right ;)
<kklimonda_> you are right, it's gone! ;)
 * micahg goes to file LP support request
<wgrant> micahg, kklimonda_: edge is being removed soon.
<wgrant> It and production should now be running the same code.
<wgrant> But we haven't switched the redirect off yet.
<kklimonda_> wgrant: right, I was just going to say that and got sidetracked
<micahg> wgrant: right, but for some reason on edge I couldn't convert and it would time out and on non-edge it would time out, but still convert to question in most cases
<wgrant> micahg: The code is identical. I wonder if the timeouts are still different.
<micahg> wgrant: idk, just files a support request as I already have a bug for the timeout
<micahg> *field
<micahg> *filed
<fta> are the builders stuck or something? ("start in 1h" for ~12h)
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/2005064 => started 10 days ago???
 * lamont lost scrollback - what builder is alleged to be stuck?
<Nafallo> 16:10:23 < fta> are the builders stuck or something? ("start in 1h" for ~12h)
<Nafallo> 16:11:29 < fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/2005064 => started 10 days ago???
 * lamont slaps pluot up side the head.  as for starting in one hour, that's a guess, and sometimes it can be wrong.  (build URL welcome) <-- fta
<TheUni> fta: i'm seeing the same
<TheUni> "start in 1 hour"... "created 12 hours ago"
<lamont> TheUni: URL?
<TheUni> https://launchpad.net/~theuni/+archive/theuni/+build/2020682
<TheUni> https://launchpad.net/~theuni/+archive/theuni/+build/2020681
<lamont> thanks - looking into it now
<fta> lamont, https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
 * bigjools looking at it
<bigjools> lamont: it's the usual b-m failure
<lamont> fta: thanks, and should be happier nw
<lamont> now
<fta> lamont, thank you. what was the problem btw?
<lamont> build-manager has a bug.  we seem to have it it.  I have no knowledge beyond that
<TheUni> lamont: have you given my builders a kick?
<TheUni> lamont: ping. this is holding back our release :(
<TheUni> haha nm
<TheUni> 1 building now, 1 to go
<TheUni> ehm, wtf?
<TheUni> it started building, now back to needs building.
<odb|fidel_> hi - maybe a stupid question but is there a way to "bookmark/follow/fav" projects as registered launchpad user besides being part of a project?
<rockstar> TheUni, there are some oddities going on with the build farm.
<psusi> hi, bug #263944 will not allow me to set the status of the grub task to WONTFIX to match the others.  what should I do?
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/263944)
<shtylman> when I try to add an openpgp key to my onsite lp install.. I get an error... zope trackback stuff
<shtylman> do you guys care about these?
<shtylman> (Error ID: OOPS-1762X7)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1762X7
<shtylman> I can't really get to that page :)
<mwhudson> and i don't think it would help :-)
<mwhudson> there will be an oops file somewhere on your system
<mwhudson> in /var/tmp/lperr i think unless you've changed stuff in the config
<shtylman> sure
<shtylman> am I looking for a particular file there?
<mwhudson> the newest one, i guess, it'll be in a directory YYYY-MM-DD
<shtylman> yea.. got that far :)
<shtylman> should I pastebin that for ya?
<mwhudson> yeah
<shtylman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521569/
<mwhudson> that's strange, but probably not the one you want :/
<shtylman> heh
<mwhudson> (that's basically a 404)
<shtylman> The keyserver is not running, help!")
<shtylman> that is basically what the end says
<shtylman> which is usefull info
<shtylman> how do I start the keyserver :)
<shtylman> should I even be bothering with the keyserver?
<Laney> Something wrong with uploading?
<Laney> (SFTP) uploads hanging
<StevenK> Laney: Bug 663222
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663222 in Soyuz "sftp upload hangs (affected: 2, heat: 25)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663222
<Laney> ty
<bigjools> For anyone wondering, we have a problem on the build farm.  All builders are going into manual mode so some updates can be made, things will be back soon.
<psusi> how's the auto expiry going?  I thought that should have been done by now, but I'm still seeing a bunch of bugs that have not expired yet, but should be.  BTW, why can't you set it by hand?
<thekorn> hi launchpadders,
<thekorn> are branches of ubuntu packages updated automatically?
<thekorn> e.g. should lp:ubuntu/gjs be the source of the ubuntu package of gjs in natty?
<geser> thekorn: yes (as far as I understand it), but see also http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/gjs.html
<thekorn> geser: ok, thanks. this explains why all gjs branches since lucid are outdated
<shtylman> does a local launchpad install need a local keyserver?
<rryan> hi guys, i'm trying to get my project setup with LP translations. we use qt translations. I converted a blank ts file with ts2po into a POT and I pushed that. Launchpad picked it up as our template. I then converted our existing TS files for de/it/fr to .po using lconvert and put them in the same directory as the first template, just as the guidelines said to, but when I pushed, the .po's ended up in the import queue as "No import
<rryan> target selected yet." but I can't figure out how to assign them to the POT. They're in the same directory, which the upload guidelines say implies it should be a translation of the template.
<rryan> For blank TS file I mean a file with 800 phrases, but no translations
<rryan> https://translations.launchpad.net/mixxx/trunk/+imports
<rryan> https://translations.launchpad.net/mixxx/trunk/+pots/mixxx
<dpm> rryan, I think there are no Launchpad Translations developers around right now. Would you mind posting your question on https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion , so they can help you when they're back?
<rryan> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mixxxdevelopers/mixxx/trunk/files/head:/mixxx/res/translations/
<rryan> ah ok
<rryan> thanks
<dpm> rryan, np, also note that this week many people are away at the Ubuntu Developer Summit, so folks might not be too responsive until next week
<rryan> ah right :)
<dpm> rryan, also, looking at the .po files in the queue, they don't seem to have a valid PO file header
<rryan> hmm well I botched the first two which are marked deleted..  de.pot and fr.pot
<rryan> do you mean de.po, it.po, or fr.po ?
<shtylman> are build receipies currently disabled?
<bigjools> shtylman: the build farm is sick, we're fixing it.  There is a very large backlog.
<shtylman> awww
<thumper> bigjools: what did you do?
<StevenK> Don't ask that
<shtylman> haha
<danilos> thumper, it's what *you* did!
<thumper> danilos: what did I do?
<bigjools> thumper: I want to do quite a lot
<bigjools> some of it involves violence
<shtylman> haha
<danilos> thumper, how could I know, I just know who to blame
<StevenK> danilos: But it's *always* wgrant's fault
<danilos> oh! oh...
<shtylman> what is the best way to push code to my local launchpad install?
<shtylman> lp:~name won't work
<shtylman> as it does for the main site I imagine?
<shtylman> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.dev/~name16/+junk/stuff
<shtylman> I tried that ^
<shtylman> but was met with limited... (none) success :)
<wgrant> shtylman: bzr+ssh://name16@bazaar.launchpad.dev:5022/~name16/+junk/stuff might work.
<shtylman> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.dev port 5022: Connection refused
<wgrant> shtylman: Have you run 'make run_codehosting'?
<StevenK> shtylman: Are you doing 'make run' ?
<shtylman> I am using make run
<shtylman> not make run_codehosting
<StevenK> Oh, it needs thpecial one, then
<shtylman> separate from the other one?
<shtylman> or does make run_codehosting include make run?
<StevenK> Yes
<wgrant> It includes it.
<shtylman> same ssh error with make run_codehosting
<shtylman> bzr push lp://dev/~shtylman/+junk/stuff
<shtylman> that seemed to work when I used --create-prefix
<shtylman> but it didn't ask for my ssh key password.. just asked for password directly
<shtylman> and I also don't see the branch in the launchpad.dev webview
<shtylman> :(
<shtylman> yes.. I have added my ssh key to my launchpad.dev account
<wgrant> shtylman: Your real sshd is running on port 22. LP's is on 5022.
<wgrant> So you probably just pushed to your home directory.
<shtylman> wgrant: exciting
<shtylman> and true
<StevenK> Hahah
<shtylman> very interesting
<shtylman> well... good to know regular ssh still works :)
<shtylman> so then why is 5022 not working :(
<wgrant> shtylman: 'make run_codehosting' is running?
<shtylman> cause I do see it starting the service on 5022
<shtylman> yea
<StevenK> shtylman: fuser 5022/tcp
<shtylman> 5022/tcp:             8864
<StevenK> Okay, ssh -v bazaar.launchpad.dev -p 5022
<shtylman> debug1: connect to address 127.0.0.99 port 5022: Connection refused
<shtylman> :)
<wgrant> What about plain localhost:5022?
<shtylman> same
<StevenK> Then something is lying
<StevenK> iptables?
<shtylman> I wouldn't want to make this too easy :)
<shtylman> nope.. don't run those
<wgrant> sudo netstat -lnp | grep 5022
<shtylman> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.88:5022         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8864/python
<shtylman> seems that it is listening on :88
<shtylman> but bazaar is aliased to .99
<shtylman> I used rocketfield to mod the /etc/hosts file
<StevenK> Smoking gun
<shtylman> :(
<wgrant> bazaar.lp.dev is meant to be .99
<wgrant> But it wasn't always.
<shtylman> then how come it is listening on .88?
<wgrant> Maybe codehosting was never altered to listen on .99 as well.
<shtylman> sadness
<StevenK> Patches welcome
<shtylman> as always :)
<shtylman> is .99 the proper listen sub ?
<wgrant> What does 'proper' mean?
<shtylman> hmm
<shtylman> well.. I mean one is listening on .88
<shtylman> and the alias is for .99
<shtylman> so .. something is the canonical version here
<wgrant> The alias is on .99 mostly because HTTPS vhosts didn't work until recently.
<shtylman> canonical being the word not the company :)
<shtylman> I see
<wgrant> People probably use launchpad.dev to access dev codehosting, not bazaar.launchpad.dev.
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> well... that certainly is progress :) .. now it just rejects the key
<shtylman> saying it doesn't match one on file
<wgrant> That makes sense.
<shtylman> does it?
<shtylman> glad it does
<wgrant> Well, it checks by hostname.
<shtylman> is there something to be done about that?
<shtylman> :/
<shtylman> hostname of what? the machine I am pushing from?
<wgrant> Since you SSHed into port 22 first, it remembered your system's host key.
<shtylman> oh jesus
<shtylman> I see what you mean
<wgrant> So remove the relevant lines from known_hosts.
<wgrant> And it should be happy.
<shtylman> does lp keep it's own known hosts?
<wgrant> It's your client's. So ~/.ssh/known_hosts.
<shtylman> figured... so yea.. no go
<shtylman> I removed that file
<wgrant> Hmm?
<wgrant> No go?
<shtylman> cause I don't keep anything relevant in that anyhow
<shtylman> nope
<shtylman> bzr push bzr+ssh://launchpad.dev:5022/~shtylman/+junk/stuff
<shtylman> permission denied
<wgrant> You probably need a username.
<shtylman> same problem
<wgrant> Do you have your SSH key added to your dev LP account?
<shtylman> I tried both
<shtylman> yea
<wgrant> What's the error message?
<shtylman> Permission denied (publickey).
<shtylman> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<shtylman> and on the server output: unauthorized login: Your SSH key does not match any key registered for Launchpad user shtylman
<shtylman> which is pretty clear
<wgrant> Right.
<shtylman> but I checked the key
<shtylman> it is there
<wgrant> I'd double check.
<shtylman> I will delete the old one and reimport it
<shtylman> to be safe
<shtylman> all is well.. apparently my vim paste is broken so even though it was an exact character match in the output of lp.. something was off
<shtylman> maybe a spurious space
<shtylman> wgrant: thanks for the assistance :)
<shtylman> now I battle on
<wgrant> Heh.
<shtylman> now I gotta learn how to cook with receipies
<shtylman> how do I add a distribution series
<shtylman> can I do that through the web interface?
<wgrant> shtylman: You can. You need to be an admin.
<shtylman> I am admin! hahaha
<wgrant> shtylman: But you should be using my script to set up Ubuntu.
<wgrant> Or you have no hope :)
<shtylman> oh noes!
<shtylman> what will that script do for me??
<shtylman> is it magical?
<wgrant> shtylman: It's not too long. But it will create distroserieses and architectures and archives and components and selections and sourcepackageformatselections and archivepermissions and ... and ... and ....
<shtylman> when will the build receipies thing be enabled for launchpad? I take it it is down cause of the buildfarm "issue" ?
<thumper> shtylman: as in general availability?
<thumper> shtylman: when we've tweaked the UI a little more
<shtylman> :(
<thumper> shtylman: edge shows it
<shtylman> ah
<shtylman> as long as edge shows it :)
<thumper> and soon, when edge goes, the beta team will still see it on prod
<shtylman> gotcha
#launchpad 2010-10-29
<TheUni> did the i386 buildslaves go on vacation today?
<psusi> I've been getting quite a few oopses, timeouts, etc with lp in the last few minutes... is the server overloaded or something?
<spm> psusi: atm, yes a little. working hard.
<Guest86981> I have a new Launchpad project and can't seem to push my bzr repository to my project on Launchpad. I get "Exception RuntimeError: 'maximum recursion depth exceeded in __subclasscheck__' in <type 'exceptions.RuntimeError'> ignored".
<wgrant> Guest86981: How did you try to push it up?
<wgrant> What was the command you used?
<Guest86981> bzr push lp:~m-os-griffin/mblogic/trunk
<spiv> You get that message during push?  Wow.
<Guest86981> I tried this yesterday as well, and got the same result.
<spiv> Guest86981: so, that's just a warning, and not an error
<spiv> Guest86981: (although it is interesting)
<spiv> Guest86981: so what else happens, exactly?
<spiv> Does bzr just sit there stuck indefinitely?
<Guest86981> Accrording to system monitor, there is no network traffic, and nothing is appearing on the project page.
<spiv> Is there any other output from bzr?
<Guest86981> It stays stuck on this, and nothing seems to happen. The message appears multiple times.
<spiv> Please run "bzr push -Dhpss lp:~m-os-griffin/mblogic/trunk", then pastebin the corresponding section of your ~/.bzr.log
<Guest86981> I may have my Launchpad project configured wrong (it's a new project), but I don't see anything obvious.
<Guest86981> Ok
<spiv> Also,
<spiv> Please pastebin the exact output you do see
<spiv> I'm quite interested in the "message appears multiple times"
<Guest86981> I get the exact same result.
<spiv> It's circumstantial evidence that some error handling is triggering another error which triggers that error handling, etc, causing an infinite loop.
<spiv> Guest86981: Yes, -Dhpss adds more debug output to ~/.bzr.log, it doesn't change behaviour.
<Guest86981> I get the error message 5 times, then it pauses, and after a while it repeats.
<Guest86981> There's not much point in using pastebin, as all I get is this same message over and over again.
<spiv> Guest86981: It would still be nice to see the exact output
<Guest86981> Ok
<spiv> Guest86981: but more importantly, I'd like to see the contents of ~/.bzr.log
<Guest86981> http://pastebin.com/gvhC8u3m
<Guest86981> That was the screen. I'll look up the log now.
<Guest86981> It's 884kB. How much do you need to see?
<spiv> Guest86981: everything since the invocation of the -Dhpss command would be simplest
<Guest86981> That's about 11,000 lines
<spiv> Guest86981: I'm happy to receive it via email at andrew.bennetts at canonical.com if you prefer
<Guest86981> That's 10,000 lines so far. I'll gzip it and email it to you at the address you have just given.
<Guest86981> Ah, I'm looking in the log and I think I see what may be the problem. It's looking for a repository that doesn't exist. I did a lot of experimentation using temporary projects trying to get things to work, and erased them. It's now trying to push non-existent trees. However, I never tried pushing *any* of those! I think I need to see if I can kill those attempts. I will hold off sending you anything until I have looked into this furth
<Guest86981> er.
<spiv> Guest86981: please send me the log anyway
<Guest86981> Ok
<spiv> Guest86981: I'm a bzr dev, I like to know when it's going wrong and how, so I can fix it :)
<spiv> Perhaps you really have done something bad, but even if you have bzr should be coping much more gracefully than this :)
<Guest86981> I've sent the log.
<Guest86981> If I find out anything more on my own, I will follow up with another e-mail at the same address that I just sent the log to.
<spiv> Guest86981: thanks!
<Guest86981> Bye!
<mtaylor> lifeless: so should I disable edge redirects for my account at this point?
<mtaylor> lifeless: btw - I read that email subject as "edgy official deprecated"...
<spiv> Hmm, I think those errors may have been happening server side.
<spiv> It's hard to tell from that log.
<wgrant> mtaylor: edge redirects should be turned off in a couple of days.
<wgrant> mtaylor: We're just waiting for recipes to be switched on by beta team membership, not just on edge.
<mtaylor> wgrant: ah, cool
<bilalakhtar> Edge redirect is not working for me!
<bilalakhtar> I am logged in both production and Edge
<bilalakhtar> And I cannot find the 'Disable/Enable edge redirect' link
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: edge is deprecated. It and production now run the same code.
<wgrant> The redirect is gone.
<spm> have for a week or two now. I forget which - it blends after a while...
<wgrant> Yeah, but the redirect only vanished recently.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: But why was this decision made?
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: The difference between edge and production was that edge updated daily, while production updated roughly once a month. Now production updates approximately daily.
<wgrant> So there's no point to edge any more.
<spm> wgrant: "approximately daily" depends on which TZ you're in to get "daily" ;-)
<wgrant> spm: 4 deployments over 3 days => ~daily. Blah blah sample size blah.
<spm> hahaha
<spm> 5 over 4 atm
<wgrant> See! Even closer!
<spm> snort
<spm> 723,738,756, and 777 and 793 today
<spm> not that we keep records of this or anything
<wgrant> Only three days behind. Not bad.
<happyaron> hi, can any staff help me remove this directory in ppa? it is not shown on web ui. http://ppa.launchpad.net/happyaron/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nvidia-common/
<wgrant> happyaron: It looks like you deleted the package at just the wrong time.
<wgrant> happyaron: Try to delete it again.
<wgrant> ('Delete packages', search for superseded packages, select the deleted one, and delete it again)
<wgrant> You deleted the source, but the binaries weren't published into afterwards, so they didn't get deleted too.
<wgrant> s/into/until/
<wgrant> Blah.
<happyaron> okay, trying now
<happyaron> wgrant: works, thank you!
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting down 11:00 UTC - 11:15 UTC | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ntoll> I can't connect to bazaar.launchpad.net port 22... is there a problem..?
<Tak> I was just about to ask that
<ntoll> i.e. I can't push some work
<ntoll> :-(
<henninge> ntoll, Tak: read the topic ;-)
<henninge> It's an announced downtime of 15 min max.
<ntoll> henninge, sorry...
<Tak> oops, didn't notice that it had changed
<ntoll> henninge, thanks for your patience
<henninge> no need to be sorry .. ;-)
<henninge> Happens to me all the time.
<Tak> even more reason to be sorry ;-)
<ntoll> heh
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<nedko> hi
<nedko> how to associate a debian bug to a launchpad bug?
<StevenK> nedko: Click "also affects project" on the LP bug
<nedko> StevenK: yes, and then? Typing Debian does not seem to work
<StevenK> nedko: Looking, one sec
<StevenK> nedko: I'm so sorry, it's "Also affects distribution"
<nedko> aha!
<nedko> StevenK: thanks!
<StevenK> nedko: You're welcome
<shtylman> I was cooking me some packages using a receipie and stumbled upon: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58353481/buildlog.txt.gz
<shtylman> trying to build in maverick locally produces the same error
<shtylman> seems like an orig.tar file is not being created? is this common?
<shtylman> seems like maybe lp building doesn't support the quilt 3 format?
<shtylman> or requirements I should say
<vadi2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/124373 is being spammed, FYI
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 124373 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "_cache->open() failed, please report (affected: 12, heat: 308)" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<geser> shtylman: I'm not familiar with build recipes but read in the past that only "native" packages are supported (no .orig.tar.gz)
<poolie> geser, no, that's not correct
<poolie> a common use is to merge packaging info into an upstream branch
<gmiernicki> oi, anyone able to tell me how to set the name bzr uses when it commits to launchpad? not the launchpad-login, but the actual name it uses
<eightbitmonkey> Hey all, how do I pass ownership of a project to another user?
<ZAHER> I can't access to launchpad.net from browser I get this msg "The connection was interrupted"!!
<shtylman> is the requirement for source format 3 removed when we sync from debian?
<StevenK> It is not
<shtylman> does that mean the automatic builders will be updated to handle that?
<shtylman> otherwise the orig.tar is never created... even locally I have been poking around with the bzr-builder
<shtylman> with same results
<shtylman> what is strange is that the lucid auto builder works
<shtylman> I guess in maverick it got more strict
<shtylman> and requires the orig tar
<StevenK> shtylman: Source packages that use source format 3 should work fine. Source package *recipes* using source format 3, I have no idea.
<shtylman> sadness
<ZAHER> I can't access to launchpad.net from browser, all time I get this msg "The connection was interrupted"!!
<wgrant> shtylman: Right, maverick's dpkg no longer falls back to native 1.0 when there's no orig.tar.gz.
<wgrant> shtylman: So you can't have a recipe build that asks for 3.0 (quilt), since recipe builds don't support orig.tar.gz yet.
<StevenK> wgrant: You could approve my MP :-P
<shtylman> wgrant: :(
<shtylman> but not shocking
<wgrant> StevenK: Indeed I could. I would have if Launchpad bothered to notify reviewers that an MP had been updated.
<wgrant> But done.
<StevenK> wgrant: I don't think it tells you if the branch has been pushed too
<wgrant> StevenK: No.
<wgrant> StevenK: But it wouldn't have even emailed me if you'd commented.
<wgrant> Since one cannot subscribe to an MP.
<StevenK> This would be a useful feature
<wgrant> Oh, no, I lie.
<wgrant> I do get emailed about comments.
<wgrant> Despite not being in the list of people who will be notified.
<fontanon> hi everybody!
<fontanon> does anyone have some experience migrating bugs from launchpad project to bugzilla.gnome.org project?
<fontanon> It's there any documentation about the forwarding bugs features of launchpad? (the also affects project thing)
<lifeless> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> sorry
<lifeless> help.launchpad.net should have something
<fontanon> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fontanon> lifeless, let me see thanks
#launchpad 2010-10-30
<psusi> bug #668245 lists "Name Changed" under also notified... why is he also notified?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 668245 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "package grub-pc 1.98 20100804-5ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668245
<wgrant> psusi: He's subscribed to all Ubuntu bugs.
<psusi> hrm... interesting... I guess mr anonymous has subscribed to all bugs anywhere in ubuntu...
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+subscribe
<psusi> what's the deal with that guy though?  no identifying information provided... and... did an admin change the name because it was offensive?
<psusi> if so... why not unsubscribe it from ubuntu bugs?
<wgrant> No idea.
<wgrant> Does it matter?
<psusi> just seems... wasteful to have a bogus account floating around showing up on every bug report... but I guess not
<lifeless> psusi: whats bogus about it?
<lifeless> psusi: they may just want privacy
<lifeless> it may be e.g. redhat :P
<psusi> lifeless, well without a registered email addy, they aren't going to get the bug mails... and it at least looks like some kid registered with an obscene name that an admin changed
<lifeless> psusi: all lp accounts have email addresses
<wgrant> psusi: The email address is just not shown publicly.
<psusi> ohh... didn't know you could do that
<psusi> by the way, what is the meaning of this "Opinion" bug status?
<wgrant> psusi: http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/new-bugs-status-opinion
<psusi> so how exactly does it differ from invalid?
<wgrant> AFAICT it's pretty much identical to Won't Fix.
<eightbitmonkey> Hi guys, how do I pass ownership of a project to someone else?
<wgrant> eightbitmonkey: Click the edit icon next to the current maintainer on the project page.d
<rryan> Hi there, I'm having some trouble with the translations import queue. My imported .po's are stuck with the message "No import target selected yet."
<rryan> (auto-imported from my branch)
<mtaylor> where should I file the bug to get a packaging branch hooked in as the legit one in udd?
<wgrant> I'd ask #ubuntu-devel. Or poke james_w.
<mtaylor> james_w: poke
<mtaylor> wgrant: someone told me the right method a few days ago, but I've already done forgot
<lifeless> mtaylor: file a bug on udd
<mtaylor> lifeless: thanks
<psusi> I just got a strange email from lp... it says it is from 667071@bugs.launchpad.net and the subject is "[Bug 667071] Antwoord bij afwezigheid" and the body is empty aside from the usual footer linking to the bug... only that guy has not posted a comment on the bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 667071 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "archive manager (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667071
<psusi> what gives?
<psusi> bay... tbird didn't copy the fill name... it is "joyjerry <667071@bugs.launchpad.net>"
<psusi> full even
<lifeless> psusi: check the mail headers
<lifeless> what machine was it first received on
<psusi> Received: from loganberry.canonical.com (localhost [127.0.0.1])
<psusi> 	by loganberry.canonical.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id EAA472E80E6
<wgrant> psusi: There is a comment.
<wgrant> But it's empty.
<wgrant> And not shown.
<wgrant> I presume these two facts are not unrelated.
<psusi> how can you have an empty comment, and why isn't it shown?
<wgrant> It hasn't been hidden by an admin, so something must just hide empty comments.
 * wgrant digs through the code.
<psusi> admins can hide comments?
<wgrant> They can.
<psusi> man that would be useful sometimes...
<psusi> sometimes bugs just get so full of useless blather it's hard to find the actionable intel
<wgrant> Ah, this is for getting rid of spam, mainly.
<wgrant> It sounds like you want to be able to collapse unuseful comments, or something like that.
<lifeless> wgrant: patches solicited
<wgrant> lifeless: It's evolving!
<psusi> basically yea, that would be nice
<psusi> sometimes a bug ends up with 100 useless comments from bitching users that do not add anything useful to the discussion... so finding the 3 comments that actually are helpful in figuring out what is wrong becomes a pain
<wgrant> Definitely.
<psusi> which usually just results in the bug being ignored
<psusi> so how does someone make an empty comment with a messed up subject that I can't see?
<lifeless> its spam
<lifeless> with an empty body - faaail
<wgrant> I guess it came in by mail.
<lifeless> had to to set a subject
<wgrant> True.
<psusi> mail doesn't have to have a subject... and how on earth would a spammer get a bug mail address?
<psusi> an existing subscriber is infected with a virus scraping his incoming mail?
<wgrant> That's normally how it happens.
<psusi> rasa fraken windows...
<yofel> what should I file a bug against for https://code.launchpad.net/~scribus/+recipe/scribus-daily/+build/6027 ? (chrootproblem) W: Failed to fetch http://archive.admin.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-cat-lpbuildd/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<geekosopher> where do I get the ssh fingerprints of launchpad server?
<geser> yofel: have you tried to "re-try" it?
<yofel> geser: I tried it twice, both failed, I'll try it again https://code.launchpad.net/~scribus/+recipe/scribus-daily/+build/5974
<yofel> geser: failed again https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~scribus/+recipe/scribus-daily/+build/6088
<geser> yofel: then file a bug against soyuz
<yofel> k, thx
<geser> it doesn't look like a transient problem
<geekosopher> i am constantly getting this error: Permission denied (publickey).
<geekosopher> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist
<geser> geekosopher: what are you trying to do? did you add your SSH key to your LP profile?
<geekosopher> yes... exactly as mentioned at help.launchpad.net
<geekosopher> I get this error when doing bzr pull from one of my branches
<geser> do you have the key that you added to LP on this computer?
<geekosopher> yes
<geekosopher> I created the keys then posted the content of .pub file to lp
<geekosopher> all on this computer itself
<geekosopher> one thing I would like to tell here that the branch was already there... I copied it ditto from the archive of my previous installation
<geekosopher> but even 'bzr branch' is giving teh same error
<fontanon> hi everybody! How can i forward launchpad bugs&comments from launchpad to bugzilla ?
<EagleScreen> I can't browse launchpad.net with Opera browser
<EagleScreen> page does not load
<LinuxGuy2009> Hello I was just checking if my launcpad account was removed and it wasnt so I tried it again and it still logs in and says at the top "linuxguy2009-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount". Is there no real way to delete an account?
<psusi> the user "joyjerry" has subscribed to bugs in in the file-roller package in Ubuntu and keeps sending empty spam replies... can an admin please remove him?
<psusi> see bugs #666621 and #667071... comments are hidden from view because they are empty but go out in email with a subject like "[Bug 666621] Antwoord bij afwezigheid"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 666621 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "File-roller unescapes %xx sequences in file names before calling tar (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666621
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 667071 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "archive manager (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667071
<maxb> psusi: It being the weekend, there's unlikely to be someone around who can help, but if you file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion someone should get to it on Monday, I expect
<psusi> ok
<ronnie_vd_c> how can i make my project a subproject of another project. If i choose edit-details -> Part of: i cant find the project. if i gave the name manually it gives an error. Is there a special type of group-project needed to work?
<beuno> ronnie_vd_c, yes, you need a project group
<beuno> I don't know what the policy to create those are today
<beuno> it used to be filing a question on launchpad
<beuno> so I'd start with that
<ronnie_vd_c> beuno: this: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering#Project%20groups  ?
<CarlFK> I am trying to use squid-deb-proxy - it works for ubuntu repos but I am getting TCP_DENIED errors on ppa repos.  but I can wget the file just fine.  no clue whats going on.  any suggestions? (google didn't help)
<wgrant> CarlFK: Does squid-deb-proxy allow PPAs through by default?
<CarlFK> wgrant: hmm... I would hope so.  leme poke around...
<CarlFK> here are logs and stuff: http://dpaste.de/PRzZ/
<CarlFK> ah
<CarlFK> " The config default to allowing cached access from a local network to *.archive.ubuntu.com."
<CarlFK> that seems kinda rude.
<CarlFK> especially if it is going to error
<CarlFK> added lp.net to /etc/squid-deb-proxy/mirror-dstdomain.acl and all is good again.  thanks wgrant
<CarlFK> already bugged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy/+bug/541576
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 541576 in squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu) "add more default mirrors (affected: 7, heat: 39)" [Undecided,In progress]
#launchpad 2010-10-31
<yofel> hm, is the beta-testing redirect broken? I don't get redirected here anymore (tried it in firefox and konqueror)
<wgrant> yofel: edge and production now run the same code, so the redirect has been switched off.
<wgrant> (production now updates approximately as regularly as edge used to)
<yofel> ah ok
<cwickert> how can I have two accounts? Whenver I make a new account with the same real name but my work address, launchpad just adds the address to my first account instead of creating another one
<cwickert> this is wierd: I have two accounts on login.launchpa.net now, both with only one email. but in launchpad itself I have only one account that lists both addresses
<MTecknology> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nginx/nginx/echo-module <-- any ideas why this failed?
<fontanon> Hi everybody!
<fontanon> Does anyone had some experiences migrating from bazaar to git with fast-export/import ?
<maxb> Folks here are more likely to do the reverse :-)
<maxb> Still, I'd hope it would mostly just work
<maxb> fontanon: ^
<fontanon> maxb: well, i suppose 'cause launchpad&bzr people support bzr fast-import plugin it's good to tell about some problems here
<maxb> Well, if you have a specific question or problem with bzr-fastimport, yes, do head on over to #bzr and ask about it
<fontanon> maxb: ok i'll do it thanks anyway :)
<ravenreturns> Is there anybody here that could give me advice on registering a bluepint/
 * ravenreturns starts flailing his arms around like a mad man
<Vero2> good morning, somebody speak spanish here?
<micahg> we have a stuck PPA builder: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2011989, thanks
<jgay> Hi, I had a question about creating translation groups. Specifically, we just created a P2PU.org project/team. We are thinking it would be cool to have an OER/Education translation group. Does this seem like an appropriate strategy?
<thumper> jgay: the LP people who understand translations aren't around for a while
<thumper> jgay: so unfortunately none of them will have seen your message
<thumper> jgay: poke henning, jtv, or danilo if you see them
<jgay> thumper, ok, thanks! I will do that later. Maybe we will send a request for the moment.
<thumper> jgay: yeah, ask a question on the launchpad project and it will get filtered to the right people
#launchpad 2011-10-24
<kteatime> Hi everybody! I set up my very first PPA, that's a cool infrastructure! My first two uploads were experiments with a snapshot of the software I would like to package. I deleted the packages yesterday, but nevertheless they still seem to be saved on launchpad's server. Does any of you know how long it takes until the final deletion?
<wgrant> kteatime: They should be gone from ppa.launchpad.net within an hour or so, and from the web UI in about a week. But you can never upload different files with the same name again.
<nigelb> I just typed a long reply and wgrant beat me to it.
<nigelb> :)
<tumbleweed> wgrant: I get the feeling this needs to be stated as a warning early on in all beginning ppa documentation
<wgrant> tumbleweed: PPAs were initially designed for people who knew how to use Debian-style archives :/
<kteatime> wgrant  OK, thanks
<tumbleweed> wgrant: yeah, I know, but it seems to catch everyone else
<nigelb> s/else//g
<nigelb> It cathes everyone :)
<nigelb> *catches
<wgrant> Well, it doesn't catch people who treat version numbers with the respect they deserve :)
<nigelb> hah
<tumbleweed> with a personal archive on ones' own machine, you can always just force a replacement of an existing file :P
<nigelb> But delete on launchpad doesn't mean delete and blast from the face of the earth.
<nigelb> Anyway, this is soyuz. Its always special.
<kteatime> I think tumbleweed is right: There is some documentation about versioning in the help, but it's not enough for beginners.
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> The PPA documentation really needs to be rewritten to target beginners.
<nigelb> where's Dan ;)
<wgrant> I can hear his screams already.
<kteatime> I could even imagine me doing this, once I've understood this process.
<nigelb> wgrant: Heh, I see he's getting good training.
<mrevell> hi
<poolie> hi mrevell
<mrevell> Hey there poolie
<danhg> Morning all
<kteatime> wgrant One more question: Is the package name case sensitive? Could I create a new PPA with different cases? e.g. deleted package bla-1.0.4 versus new package Bla-1.0.4 in a different PPA?
<wgrant> kteatime: Ah, the uniqueness constraint I mentioned only affects a single people.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> s/people/PPA/
<wenchien> hi~
<wgrant> So you could upload the same version to a different PPA.
<wgrant> But package names should always be lowercase.
<wgrant> We probably enforce that.
<kteatime> ok
<wenchien> if i send a mail to <someone>, CC <mailing list> and <LP bug>, will LP send a copy of this mail to <mailing list> ?
<kteatime> but i suppose the new PPA could not have the same name even if the old one was deleted?
<wgrant> kteatime: Correct.
<kteatime> Thank you wgrant!
<wgrant> wenchien: Only if the mailing list is already subscribed to the bug.
<wenchien> wgrant: humm... how can i tell if it is subscribed or not?
<wgrant> wenchien: Check the list on the right.
<wenchien> wgrant: section "Other bug subscribers"?
<wgrant> wenchien: Right.
<wenchien> wgrant: humm.. i think it is not the the list  @@
<wenchien> wgrant: but everytime i send a mail, i'll see two on the list, one is from me, and the other has a subject started by "[Bug xxxx]"
<wgrant> wenchien: It must be subscribed to the bug, then.
<wgrant> What's the mailing list, and which bug?
<wenchien> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/linux/+bug/854399
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #854399 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/854399). The error has been logged
<wenchien> wgrant: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.bluez.kernel/16570
<wgrant> wenchien: Interesting, gmane seems to be doing cross-list threading.
<wgrant> If you look at the links, those two messages are actually on the ubuntu-bugs mailing list.
<wgrant> Which gets all Ubuntu bugmail.
<wenchien> wgrant: ah... didn't noticed that @@
<wenchien> wgrant: thank you! :)
<wgrant> I did not know that gmane did that.
<wgrant> Impressive.
* rvba changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap, rvba | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kteatime> Hi again! I'm still having a problem with debuild -S and the upload to launchpad. The thing is that I cannot change the version number of my orig.tar.gz because it's the actual version of the original software that I packaged. But debuild -S doesn't work any more because in the binary there were important changes. How would you solve this?
<kteatime> (So, yes, I packaged a binary.)
<tumbleweed> don't change the orig.tar.gz, you can't
<tumbleweed> rather, include the changes inside the debian directory, with quilt
<kteatime> Quilt. Ok. I'll come back after some reading time. ;-) Thanks tumbleweed!
<sinzui> bac ping
* rvba changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cyphermox> how can I change team membership for a team I'm administrator of (e.g. I want team X (for which I am an admin) to leave team Y)
<Laney> can it ever be the case that an SPPH record is created with a date in the past?
<Laney> e.g. embargoed builds?
<hyper_ch> why isn't launchpad showing all bugs I reported?
<dobey> hyper_ch: they were marked duplicate, invalid, won't fix, or fix released perhaps?
<odin_> I have not used launchpad before, I have installed some version of Ubuntu in vmware to test integration, is there a default set of package I should install ?  like meta packages "development tools" or something ?
<odin_> is there a list of meta-package I should install to get started?  like gcc compiler and bzr, i.e. all the basic stuff a launchpad buildbot will have ?
<odin_> OpenSuSE has: zypper in -t pattern 'development-tools' and Red Hat has: yum groupinstall 'Development Tools'
<maxb> odin_: First things first... I think you're a little confused about the relationship between Launchpad and Ubuntu
<maxb> Whilst it's true that Launchpad hosts a large amount of infrastructure specific to Ubuntu development, it's not really clear from your question why you're asking this here, rather than on an Ubuntu channel
<odin_> Launchpad is Ubuntu's version of OBS and/or Koji ?
<odin_> one way to get started on those systems is to install the OS (like RHEL or OpenSuSE) and install the base packages the builder has, then install the Build-Requires and issue and auto-build on your local system
<odin_> once you have it build and working locally, you can then submit/commit the package info change to the packagers robotic system for an official published build that is compatible
<odin_> please correct me on the details that are completely wrong
<lifeless> odin_: so you want to contribute build fixes to Ubuntu ?
<odin_> well packages that may not be in official release, infact there is already a package and maintainer for it, I am just trying to assist them in their work
<odin_> since my main goal is looking after the cross platform open source project itself
<odin_> but I have worked with OBS and rpmbuild before just never launchpad
<odin_> is bzr-buildeb useful ?  bzr-builder ?
<tumbleweed> odin_: sounds like the questions you are asking are more about the basic packaging workflows and tools than anything launchpad-related. (Launchpad is a lot more than just buildds)
<tumbleweed> odin_: the launchpad buildds use sbuild, many developers use it or pbuilder for testing. The meta-package for development tools is build-essential, but each package also has other build dependencies. sbuild / pbuilder handle all of that.
<odin_> yes, I guess, my workflow is that I have isnstalled Ubuntu 11.10 desktop and now wish to locally build a recipie from launchpad, what commands might be good one to issue to install/setup things
<tumbleweed> for recipes, bzr-builder
<tumbleweed> but then you'll want a pbuilder or sbuild to build the source package that the recipe produces
<asac_> hmm. odd thing. searching for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=lt-snowball+primary-video-out+linaro-ubuntu&field.tags_combinator=ALL gioves more results than searching for just one tag
<asac_> seems the ALL combinator is broken?
<asac_> e.g compare to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=primary-video-out&field.tags_combinator=ALL
<asac_> known issue?
<asac_> yeah its broken imo :) ALL delivers same results as ANY
<lifeless> not known, looks like a regression
<lifeless> please file a bug :(
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> lifeless: ... we wanted to use bugs to associate bugs with aa board support matrix ... now i dont know what to do :/
<lifeless> asac_: file a bug
<asac_> will do
<asac_> just whining ;)
<asac_> lifeless: bug 881144
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 881144 in Launchpad itself "field.tags_combinator=ALL regressed (same results as with ANY)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881144
<asac_> thanks for sending the bug the right direction :)
<lifeless> thanks
<odin_> what is "sbuilder" ?  its not in Oneiric package management search
<odin_> is there ssh access to bzr ?  how might a branch be renamed?
#launchpad 2011-10-25
<lifeless> sbuild. Through the web ui
<odin_> ubuntu 11.10 doesn't have "sbuild" package
<StevenK> Package: sbuild
<StevenK> Priority: extra
<StevenK> Section: universe/devel
<odin_> thanks I restarted software centre and it found it now
<odin_> I got sbuild installed, are you saying there is a web UI with it ?  or maybe sbuild-shell ?
<tumbleweed> there isn't. It isn't at all user friendly
<odin_> so it is possible to rename a branch ?
<lifeless> odin_: in the web ui
<odin_> I am logged in and able to goto the group
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<afranke> Hi.
<afranke> Is it normal that as a team admin I can't change my own expiration date and I have to bug someone else to take care of that?
<odin_> is there a trick to creating a orig.tar.gz for source package from a dailydeb ?   like can I edit debian/rules and make a target for orig.tar.gz to be "bzr export orig.tar.gz" ?
<tumbleweed> odin_: only native packages can be built from dailydeb
<odin_> what is a native package ?
<odin_> we have one tree from git => bzr, mirrored
<tumbleweed> maybe it's time to read some packaging documentation?
<odin_> I have another tree with 'debian/**' sub-folder
<odin_> recipe seems to pull both in together
<tumbleweed> yes, I know what recipes do :)
<odin_> only issue is it just needs to make a source package from what it started with
<odin_> can't seem to: run bzr export orig.tar.gz .
<odin_> from receipe
<tumbleweed> use the 3.0 (native) source format
<tumbleweed> if you need quilt patches, you'll have to manually invoke quilt in rules
<odin_> I have in the past few hours converted patches to quilt so that works
<odin_> debian/source/format => "3.0 (quilt)"
<tumbleweed> as I said, only native packages can be built in dailydeb
<odin_> native to what?  ubuntu?  debian packaging ?  launchpad ?
<tumbleweed> native source packages don't have a .orig.tar.gz, only a .tar.gz
<odin_> ok but I want to get away from the notion I have some kind of tarball to start with, my sources are never a tarball only a bzr branch
<odin_> now the source system needs to make a tarball on the fly for the source package
<tumbleweed> yes, that's what dailydeb will do
<odin_> I can't see anything significantlly different exception the debian/source/format file between the sample4_1.0.tar.gz and my package
<tumbleweed> is that a question?
<odin_> exception my debian/rules does things manually since it is not a "make" app
<odin_> no those lines are statements
<odin_> does native format use recipie's ?
<odin_> how do I "nest" twice, one for the "upstream"
<odin_> and one for the "debian" folder
<odin_> bzr dailydeb gives me "ERROR: No such tag: upstream-4.7.4"
<odin_> but I'm not asking it to pull a tag, I want HEAD of master for both bzr trees
<odin_> Doh! didn't push the change to source/format
<odin_> still get error, and debian/source/format is set "3.0 (native)"
<jamespharaoh> hi, question about bzr branches and launchpad... i'm trying to create my own branches of compiz. i've created a branch of /ubuntu/oneiric/compiz at ~jamespharaoh/ubuntu/oneiric/compiz/branch-name but can't seem to create one of /ubuntu/compiz at ~jamespharaoh/ubuntu/compiz/branch-name. how am I supposed to create custom branches of the trunk like this?
<jtv> afranke: expiration date for what, exactly?
<odin_> my guess is, you use "bzr branch lp:/ubuntu/compiz" and make changes... the bzr add/commit... then "bzr push lp:~jamespharaoh/ubuntu/compiz/branch-name" ?
<jamespharaoh> james@simba:~/projects/other/compiz/ubuntu$ bzr push lp:~jamespharaoh/ubuntu/compiz/focus-follows-mouse
<jamespharaoh> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~jamespharaoh/ubuntu/compiz/focus-follows-mouse": No such distribution series compiz.
<odin_> and does "bzr push lp:~jamespharaoh/ubuntu__compiz__focus-follows-mouse" work ?
<jamespharaoh> well yes but it doesn't link it properly
<afranke> jtv, team membership?
<odin_> and does "bzr push lp:~jamespharaoh/+ubuntu/+compiz/focus-follows-mouse" work ?
<afranke> jtv, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-fr/+members#active
<jamespharaoh> odin_: no but i think i just worked it out... the trunk is actually the precise distro
<jtv> afranke: I don't know, to be honest.  It's a good question.
<jamespharaoh> odin_: so there's a disparity between the main branch urls and the public ones... lp:ubuntu/compiz becomes lp:~jamespharaoh/ubuntu/precise/compiz
<jtv> afranke: It seems arbitrary, although in my experience any choice is arbitrary since it's almost always a guess about the future.
<jamespharaoh> odin_: i've just pushed it there and it shows up in the right place on this page https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz ;-)
<jamespharaoh> odin_: thanks anyway
<afranke> jtv, I'm confused by that situation. What happens when teams have only one admin… can they lose their admin?
<jtv> afranke: an admin is a special position; it's not a membership in the normal sense.  So almost certainly not.
<odin_> do I need to use this "bzt dailydeb" with --allow-fallback-to-native ?
<odin_> I have changed the file debian/source/format surely now I am native ?
<wgrant> afranke: Teams have an owner, separate from their members and admins.
<wgrant> afranke: The owner doesn't have to be a member or an admin, but they have all powers that an admin has, plus more: they can create new admins, and change expiration details of existing ones.
<wgrant> The owner doesn't expire.
<odin_> can anyone name a problem that is updated once a week (at some upstream/remote SCM system) and it automatically rebuild on launchpad without human intervention
<wgrant> So they can always recover the team if war breaks out between the admins and they demote each other, or if they all expire somehow.
<odin_> s/problem/package/
<afranke> wgrant, what if the owner becomes inactive?
<wgrant> afranke: Then you're in trouble, and need to ask a Launchpad administrator to transfer the ownership.
<afranke> Ok.
<wgrant> The owner can also be a team, but obviously eventually you have to have a root team which is a single person.
<wgrant> which is *owned* by a single person.
<odin_> everything I look at "No recipes using this branch" are recipies bad or something ?
<afranke> wgrant, ok, thanks for the info.
<afranke> wgrant, so, just to check… it's by design that admins can change expiration date for other admins but not their own, right?
<wgrant> afranke: Well, depends what you mean by "design".
<wgrant> It is intentional :)
<odin_> ROFL my karma is into the many 100s and I have not done anything useful yet, maybe I get 10k before end of the week at this rate
<odin_> does my "nest packaging lp:~me/foo debian" have to use the name "packaging" does it have a special meaning, other than an arbitrary label ?
<odin_> what is the correct debian/rule to write to run quilt, would it be correct to have: "export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches" and then "quilt push -a"  in the Makefile debian/rules ?
<jamespharaoh> question about ppas and version numbers. i want to create a ppa with some modified packages from the core distro. firstly does that make sense? secondly how do i manage the version numbers. do i just keep mine one ahead of the ubuntu ones (-ubuntu1 becomes -ubuntu2) or should i append something (-ubunut1-james1), or what?
<bigjools> jamespharaoh: most people use +ppaN or ~ppaN
<odin_> why does "uname -p" on the build system return "x86_64" but it installed the i386 packages ?
<odin_> i.e. the default should surely be 64bit package versions for a 64bit host, and 32bit package versions for a 32bit host
<odin_> maybe "uname -p" is more correct
<Daviey> uname -p is not safe.
<Daviey> dave@javelin:~$ uname -p
<Daviey> athlon
<odin_> agreed crappy idea
<Daviey> odin_: i think you want, dpkg --print-architecture
<odin_> what I really want is the GCC label
<odin_> i686-linux-gnu or x86_64-linux-gnu
<odin_> but first.... why does a 64bit CPU run a 64bit Kernel then install only 32bit packages, that is stupid
<odin_> haha its x86_64 all the way
<odin_> it this just an issue with the source package builders... they are 64bit but do not install any 64bit userspace ?
<wgrant> What's the problem with 32-bit userspace on a 64-bit kernel?
<odin_> files are in the wrong place
<wgrant> We need to build some 32-bit packages. A 32-bit userspace is best for that.
<wgrant> Huh?
<wgrant> You shouldn't be looking at the kernel to determine architecture.
<odin_> what should it be looking at?
<odin_> and how does that work on dual archi systems
<wgrant> It's very rare that you want to do this yourself.
<wgrant> Are you not using standard build tools that automate this/
<wgrant> ?
<odin_> which thing?  to configure my complex package ?
<wgrant> You could use output from dpkg-architecture, if you insist on doing this manually.
<odin_> hint the package uses, Qt qmake, Java javac, GCC make
<wgrant> But it is a very rare package that needs such things.
<odin_> its not an ./autoconfig && make affait
<odin_> *affair
<odin_> ok $DEB_BUILD_GNU_CPU looks good are these variable already set when debian/rules is run ?
<odin_> or do I: eval $(dpkg-architecture)
<wgrant> `dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_GNU_CPU` should do.
<wgrant> but seriously reconsider your build system.
<odin_> heh
<odin_> project is 1,253,514 lines of code, feel free to send me patches to simplify that build system
<soren> odin_: "uname -m" is what you want.
<soren> odin_: It gives you the personality of the current kernel.
<odin_> I tried, but source builder is 64bit OS but only installs 32bit DEBs, what I am after is what the userspace claims to be, so it can find libraries to auto-detect features
<soren> odin_: uname -m should give you a 32 bit answer on the i386 builders.
<odin_> I think this $DEB_BUILD_GNU_CPU should do it, it if reports same as user-space
<soren> Even if the kernel is actually a 64 bit one.
<soren> (thanks to linux32)
<odin_> no that I have just seen
<odin_> uname -m = "x86_64" but the buildlog shows only i386 DEBs
<soren> Do you have logs that show this?
<odin_> yup https://code.launchpad.net/~qtjambi-community/+archive/libqtjambi-snapshots/+recipebuild/106930/+files/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> odin_: That's a source build.
<odin_> scrolls to very end for UNAME outputs and then search back for another reference to x86_64
<odin_> yes indeed
<wgrant> Only binary builds are run under linux32.
<wgrant> Because source builds really shouldn't be arch-dependent...
<odin_> why does it run a "make clean" anyhow ?
<wgrant> It calls debian/rules clean.
<wgrant> What debian/rules does is up to you.
<wgrant> In this case, possibly nothing at all.
<odin_> in order to run the "clean" task of the package, it requires to know the arch
<wgrant> You probably need to detect that it's already clean and not call the upstream clean target.
<odin_> yeah I think I can make it do that, is there a target called on debian/rules during a soruce build, like a "prepare" or a "init", I want to ensure it always runs "quilt push -a"
<odin_> ah maybe "get-orig-source" would be a fair target
<odin_> thanks for help past source package generation, should be ok now
<dpm> hi jtv-afk (or any losa) could you arrange a full translations export for oneiric? We need to generate full language packs earlier than scheduled. The export has already been requested on the language packs page, it's just a matter of triggering the cron job. More details here: https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<gnuoy> dpm, I'll take a look
<dpm> thanks a lot, gnuoy
<gnuoy> dpm, its running now
<dpm> gnuoy, thanks a lot!
<jtv> dpm, gnuoy: I'm back.  Would be interested to know how long that language pack takes.
<gnuoy> jtv, sure, hopefully the log will tell us (if I'm not about when it finishes)
<dpm> jtv, gnuoy, they seem to take ~16h these days. Hopefully it will be ready before the database disconnect tomorrow morning, otherwise it will get interrupted and will need to be started anew
<jtv> gnuoy: good point.
<jtv> Just thinking it's something we may want to start worrying about again.
<johan> Hi, is it possible to rename a project in launchpad?
<bigjools> johan: yes we can do that if you file a Question
* rvba changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv, rvba | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* rvba changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<odin_> how do I make the target "patch" get run either during source generation of before "build" ?
<odin_> how do you cancel a sheduled build in launchpad?
<christoffer> I can't get the OpenID link to work properly. I'm trying to login to Disqus with the OpenID link from launchpad. Is "https://launchpad.net/~your-nickname" still the correct OpenID url to use?
<lifeless> christoffer: that should still work, yes. Though really login.ubuntu.com is the backing service, its probably better to use it directly
<christoffer> lifeless: Ok, thank you.
<odin_> is there a known mechanism to maintain a single debian/** tree for multiple versions of debian based distributions?  i.e. how can I manage the "control" file better?
<odin_> looks like "Build-Depends: foobar [!something]" might be useful but what are the valid "something" for Ubuntu/launchpad ?
#launchpad 2011-10-26
<foresto> Hi, all. I'm trying to build a kernel module package that works fine on my local system, but on Launchpad's PPA builder the build scripts fail when checking for the current kernel's header files. Turns out that Build-Depends: linux-headers-generic causes the 2.6.38-8-generic package to be installed, but Launchpad's build server apparently runs kernel 2.6.24-29, so the build script fails. Suggestions, please?
<wgrant> foresto: For kernel modules you probably want to look at dkms.
<wgrant> foresto: They need to be rebuilt often for security updates, so external modules tend to ship source to users in packages, and then build them on the user's machine with dkms.
<foresto> Actually, I already packaged it for dkms. The upstream script that unpacks the source and generates the Makefile (which dkms needs) still checks for header files that match the running kernel, though.
<wgrant> Hmm. You'll have to patch that out, I suppose.
<wgrant> It certainly can't be necessary.
<foresto> I'm hoping not to have to patch the upstream scripts just to make this thing build on launchpad. It builds fine on my local machine and in pbuilder.
<wgrant> We build for hardy->precise. We can't very well be switching kernels depending on which sort of build we're doing :)
<wgrant> The upstream build scripts certainly can't correctly *require* matching headers at source build time.
<foresto> How about installing the header files that match the running kernel, then?
<foresto> I agree that the upstream script is stupid.
<wgrant> There's no way to do that :(
<wgrant> Possibly fortunate, since it discourages upstream stupidity like this :)
<foresto> Heh... way to look on the bright side.
<wgrant> That's one of the great things about distributions: they encourage upstreams to be sensible.
<wgrant> To make their software practically buildable...
<foresto> Of course, that assumes upstream listens or cares.
<foresto> Which, in this case, they may not. I guess I'll see if I can find a receptive contact at Marvell.
<wgrant> foresto: Ah, didn't realise it was that sort of package :(
<wgrant> foresto: That's unfortunate.
<CarlFK> "PPA exceeded 95 % of its size limit (2040.00 of 2048.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space."
<CarlFK> I don't need more space, I need to purge some extra files that accedently got uploaded
<wgrant> CarlFK: Which files?
<wgrant> Delete them and they should go away within an hour or so.
<CarlFK> *.dv (doh)
<wgrant> Hm? You can't upload such files directly.
<wgrant> If they're contained in some other package, you'll need to delete and replace that package.
<CarlFK> how do I delete anything?  I don't see a delete optoin on https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa/+packages
<wgrant> "Delete packages"
<wgrant> Top right.
<CarlFK> oh lookie there :)
<odin_> it is possible to use: Build-Depends: foo (>= 2.4) [ubuntu-natty]  ?   what are the valid labels where "ubuntu-natty" is ?
<wgrant> odin_: No. [] is for selecting architectures.
<wgrant> eg. [i386] or [linux-any] or [kfreebsd-i386]
<odin_> is there anyway to maintain a single debian/** tree but with different debian/control that is auto selected ?   like debian/control.ubuntu.oneiric
<odin_> or maybe "m4" process it ?
<odin_> maybe I can make the debian/control executable ?
<odin_> and have it spit config on stdout ?
<lifeless> is it possible? Yes. Is it debian policy compliant? Usuaully not.
<lifeless> debian policy (and Ubuntu policy which tweaks that) is desirable because the policy encodes things that work well, give us reliable builds, avoid linking issues etc (it covers a wide range of things)
<odin_> policy compliance isn't something I seek right now, as the term is meaningless to me
<odin_> reliable builds isn't important either, if they were reliable there would not be a need for a package maintainer (a robot could do it)
<lifeless> reliability isn't a boolean
<odin_> the unreliability of a build system is due to other peoples changes
<lifeless> if you want whatever you are packaging to be in Ubuntu, policy compliance is a requirement.
<lifeless> odin_: thats an interesting assertion, but not one I agree with
<odin_> not really PPA is fine, some other person can decide to take up the work if they want it to be in ubuntu, maybe someone who is paid to do it
<micahg> odin_: you can make it so if you regenerate the control file, it changes the dependencies, you can't however have that done on the builders, you'd have to do that locally, alternatively, with recipies, you could have a separate branch for each series
<odin_> yes the branching is a horrid way
<lifeless> odin_: Ubuntu is mainly the result of volunteer work, so I'm not sure why paid would be relevant
<odin_> I want a single tree, nice an simple that works for all versions, all important control files can be generated and fixed into source package
<odin_> well I only have so much time to be concerned with ubuntu package management, I'm much more interested in doing other stuff in my life than this chose
<odin_> *chore
<odin_> I don't want to make new branch/config every time
<odin_> I just need to switch in an out a few dependencies and it should build for every debian based system
<odin_> everytime I call "bzr dailydeb ..." here the output files end up with another "~0~{revno}" added to them like  foobar_1.2.3~0~3080~0~3080~0~3080~0~3080
<odin_> if I delete the output directory first I only get a single ~0~3080 on the end, but it causes a re-download of bzr data everytime
<odin_> I have dependencies that don't seem to work, in oneiric there is   ant-contrib  1.0~b3+svn177-3  and I use "Build-Depends: ant-contrib (>= 1.0~b3)"
<odin_> is there any reason why it is not able to be installed by pbuilder ?
<maxb> That question is more on topic in #ubuntu-packaging than here, but in any case, "not able to be installed" is sufficiently vague that it's not possible to guess the problem
<maxb> odin_: ^
<odin_> I don't think it is "too vague" if I am using "pbuilder" its pretty obvious to anyone skilled in the art of debian package management that an installation problem relates to Build-Depends
<odin_> even removing the version from the Build-Depends yields the same problem, yet on oneiric shell session "apt-get install ant-contrib" works fine, I have ~/.pbuilderrc set with COMPONENTS="main universe ..." and this package is from there
<odin_> anyhow thanks for the tip on the other channel
<lifeless> odin_: there are many ways an install can fail; unpack error; postinst error; conflict error; dep error; maintainer script error;
<lifeless> odin_: presuming that we can determine which of those (some execute arbitrary code so can have any output at all) from the statement that it wasn't able to be installed is erroneous
<wgrant> Download error, not existing error, erasing your filesystem error...
<odin_> Depends: ant-contrib but it is not installable
<odin_> apt-cache show ant-contrib  # looks good
<micahg> odin_: is universe enabled?
<odin_> I have ~/.pbuilderrc set with COMPONENTS="main universe ..."
<odin_> other packages from universe are resolvable
<odin_> like "ant" itself
<odin_> no "ant" is not in universe
<odin_> I have /home/user/.pbuilderrc set with COMPONENTS="main universe ..."
<odin_> but I sudo for running pbuilder, is this a problem ?
<odin_> does it need to be "export COMPONENTS="...."
<odin_> I followed wiki  help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<odin_> is there no way to request Source only builds ?  or cancel queued builds ?
<gnuoy> dpm, jtv, that translations export for oneiric seemed to complete successfully
<odin_> ok I re did "pbuilder create" and it seems to work locally, I think there was a typo in the original .pbuilderrc at the time I ran "pbuilder create" the 1st time
<Pegasus_RPG> Hello. How can I effect a 'bzr launchpad-logout' command and bind the branch back to the anonymous http variant?
<Pegasus_RPG> nvm, I found %appdata%\Bazaar and deleted authentication.conf and bazaar.conf. That seems to have done the trick since I can now bzr bind http://blah.
<jtv> gnuoy: thanks, glad to hear it
<odin_> is there anyway to control the version number generation during the Source package building ?
<odin_> how do I cancel a Pending Build ?
<odin_> I would have thought such controls would be available (to save on resources)
<bigjools> odin_: you can't cancel a build, although I am working on it
<odin_> asking for "Source build only" would also be useful (to limit unnecessary builds), this places the binary builds in a needing manual start mode
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<danhg> jsackett, are you around?
<danhg> flascoste; are you here?
<danhg> flacoste even...
<soren> odin_: What do you mean by a source only build?
<odin_> just the top level item to make the source package (but not automatically cascade to include binary packages that need it)
<soren> odin_: So you want to be able to upload a source package and have the build infrastructure rebuild your source package?
<odin_> yes to revalidate configuration across all releases
<soren> "Revalidate configuration"
<soren> ?
<soren> What does that mean?
<odin_> you modify information in debian/** for one release, test it, it works, upload it
<odin_> have all ubuntu release rebuild with that change
<odin_> but initially only the source package needs to be built
<odin_> once all have green light, then think about binary releases for all
<odin_> in short, better controls to limit the about of work the builders will do, while testing/checking/verifying configuration (of the builders)
<odin_> s/about/amount/   my package already support windows/macos/linux, so supporting a few (like all 6 up on launchpad.net) releases of ubuntu should be a "piece of cake"
<soren> What sort of stuff do you expect to catch by simply rebuilding the source package?
<arand> Is there a scheduled maintenance of the buildds at the moment?
<wgrant> There's an unscheduled interruption that should be sorted out in just a few minutes.
<arand> Ok :)
<james_w> I can't directly find out a user's openid identity URL can I?
<bigjools> it's hidden IIRC
<bigjools> but the user can find out on their page
<wgrant> Anyone can get it.
<wgrant> But it's only *shown* to the user.
<wgrant> I don't think it's exposed through the API, but let me check.
<wgrant> Indeed, not through the API. But you can extract it from the delegation information on https://launchpad.net/~someuser
<wgrant> Or possibly from the XRDS.
<james_w> aha, thanks
<wgrant> eg.         <link rel="openid.delegate"
<wgrant>               href="https://login.launchpad.net/+id/4tLsDY8" />
<wgrant> The XRDS may be prettier to parse.
<czajkowski> hmm no mrevell
<flacoste> hi danhg
<doko> https://code.launchpad.net/~ams-codesourcery/gcc-linaro/merge-from-fsf-gcc-4.6.2
<doko> is there anything wrong with it? needs a few minutes, but pending since 2h?
<odin_> soren, "What sort of stuff do you expect to catch by simply rebuilding the source package?" check that for each dependency is resolve and there is no issues with being able be ready to build binaries
<ahasenack> is there a way in the UI to list all bugs that have no milestone in a project?
<ahasenack> ok, answer is no, found the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/70709
<ahasenack> quite old
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 70709 in Launchpad itself "Can't search for bugs with no assigned milestone" [High,Triaged]
 * ahasenack subscribes to it
<odin_> are are git imports managed ?  are they configurable by us ?  and where in launchpad might the controls be ?
<roxdragon> hi all
<roxdragon> i have a problem. I uploaded yesterday a source...
<roxdragon> Today I deleted the source, but I always see the control panel compiled on hold
<roxdragon> waiting
<bigjools> roxdragon: it'll superseded it eventually
<bigjools> supersede*
<bigjools> odin_: do you have a particular branch in mind?
<roxdragon> Rejected:
<roxdragon> File arduinocontrol_0.1.tar.gz already exists in roxdragon, but uploaded version has different contents
<bigjools> roxdragon: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<roxdragon> in the repository dosen't exist any files
<odin_> yes currently lp:~akoskm/qtjambi/trunk is some kind of alias to lp:~qtjambi-community/qtjambi/master
<odin_> the user akoskm is the super-maintainer (or whatever you call it, owner) of the group "qtjambi-community"
<odin_> and I trying to confirm that all things inside qtjambi-community are owned by the group account / project account
<odin_> I have kind of changed (put in my input) on how the project is managed on ubuntu, as akoskm has done the best he can so far
<odin_> the new configuration is much more simple (IMHO) I hope we have 1 pure GIT mirror [lp:~qtjambi-community/qtjambi/master]  (where no changes should ever be commited into bzr) and then we have 1 pure BZR tree [lp:~qtjambi-community/qtjambi/generic] (which contains the debian/** folder)
<odin_> all changes to the main tree are patched from debian/** and the folder holds enough information to configure for any ubuntu version (maybe any debian based project version)
<odin_> since we continue to re-release new versions even to old versions of Ubuntu, so Lucid, Maverick, etc...  continue to get updates
<odin_> maybe lp:~akoskm/qtjambi/trunk  is a clone of lp:~qtjambi-community/qtjambi/master ?  I find it hard to understand via web UI
<odin_> what I need to get to, is the project version for lp:~qtjambi-community/qtjambi/master would ideally be the last GIT "commit date" in UTC in the same format as {time}
<roxdragon> we have a guide for building sorces for Launhpad?
<bigjools> odin_: the ~akoskm/qtjambi/trunk branch is a personal branch for akoskm
<bigjools> roxdragon: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<odin_> bigjools, thanks for the clarification, so I don't need to worry about that, this is that users "sandbox" and won't affect the main project
<bigjools> odin_: correct
<bigjools> odin_: the way branches are structured is that you can attach them to a project, that is what he has done
<bigjools> roxdragon: actually this is a better page https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging
<roxdragon> thank u
<odin_> how is the version set ?  {debupstream} I think is not set
<odin_> and I'd like to revised it from the git commit date: date -u -d $(git log -n1 --pretty="@%ct") "+%Y%m%d%H%M%S"
<bigjools> odin_: what version?
<odin_> that might not be 100% but its close
<odin_> 20110930161611
<odin_> is the version only set in the comment line at the start if the recipe ?  no other way to derive it ?
<bigjools> I don't know, recipes are not my forte.  Pop on to #bzr and ask for jelmer
<odin_> ok thanks I ask there
<roxdragon> this is my repo https://launchpad.net/~roxdragon/+archive/roxdragon
<roxdragon> but need build?
<arand> roxdragon: Look like it: https://launchpad.net/~roxdragon/+archive/roxdragon/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<roxdragon> Start in 9 hours O________O
<roxdragon> arand, Build details
<roxdragon> Source:
<roxdragon> arduinocontrol - 0.1
<roxdragon> i deleted...
<roxdragon> version 0.1
<roxdragon> Currently 0 packages building and 2 packages waiting to build.
<roxdragon> why? i deleted arduinocontro-0.1
<roxdragon> but i have on my repo only 0.2
<roxdragon> https://launchpad.net/~roxdragon/+archive/roxdragon
<odin_> https://code.launchpad.net/~qtjambi-community/qtjambi/generic  "Stacked on: lp:qtjambi"  I did I init/add/commit/push incorrectly ?  I am thinking it is a standalone tree
<soren> odin_: You shouldn't really be able to tell the difference. It's informational.
<doko> lifeless, is there currently anything wrong with branch updates? https://code.launchpad.net/~ams-codesourcery/gcc-linaro/merge-from-fsf-gcc-4.6.2
<lifeless> doko: Nothing seems wrong on that page
<lifeless> doko: why do you ask ?
<doko> lifeless: for six hours now, it says it will be available in a few minutes
<lifeless> ah, ok. so it failed to scan.
<lifeless> there is a bug about big branches doing htat - taking up too much memory
<lifeless> try pushing to it again (no change, just a push)
<doko> ok, I'll tell ams_cs
<Kaleo> sinzui: ping
<sinzui> Kaleo, hi
<Kaleo> sinzui: thumper said to talk to you about private teams and branches
<Kaleo> sinzui: does it work?
<Kaleo> (these are his words ;))
<sinzui> Kaleo, private teams may have private branches on projects they have been given a policy for
<sinzui> Kaleo, this means that they cannot have private branches on a project they do not own or were not granted permission to work with
<sinzui> the latter case implies that the team was also subscribed to that project's private branch which is probably private
<Kaleo> sinzui: makes sense
<TheEvilPhoenix> sinzui:  how do you get a private team/group if you know?
 * TheEvilPhoenix was curious about them
<sinzui> I do know how to create private teams
<sinzui> TheEvilPhoenix, They are not very useful yet. We do not let them do things like subscribe to bug because that would permit them to spy on others.
<sinzui> TheEvilPhoenix, private teams can get private archives and mailing lists. They can maintain projects, though that is awkward since Lp wants their name to be visible
<sinzui> TheEvilPhoenix, We expect to solve the semi-public relationship issue in a few months so that they can be used in many places in Lp,only revealing the team's existence to users that need to know
<TheEvilPhoenix> i see
<sinzui> TheEvilPhoenix, sorry, I was distracted. We offer private teams with the purchase of a commercial subscription for a project
<sinzui> We create new team most of the time because Lp will not permit the team to become private if it is in a public relationship
<tmus> Hi there - Is it possible to delete a package from my ppa on launchpad? uploaded by mistake and it's not going to build/work properly...
<tmus> it's not been built yet
<bigjools> tmus: upload a newer version
<TheEvilPhoenix> sinzui:  indeed.  that's what i thought.  :P
<tmus> bigjools, is that all? I allready did that, but the /bad/ package looks like it's still going to be built
<bigjools> tmus: no, it'll get superseded before then
<tmus> bigjools, aah - that's good to know... Thanks a lot
<bigjools> np
<bigjools> for builds, they only get considered for superseding right at dispatch time
<tmus> bigjools, makes sense - and already build packages are superseded more often?
<bigjools> yep
<tmus> first package - lots of details to figure out, the the documentation does a really good job... thanks again :-)
<bigjools> thanks for the feedback!
<GTRsdk> Is something wrong with Launchpad?
<TheEvilPhoenix> GTRsdk:  how so?
<TheEvilPhoenix> its working fine for me
<GTRsdk> It looks like it wants me to change my password
<sinzui> GTRsdk, launchpad does not have passwords. You may be seeing the Ubuntu SSO impersonating Lp
<GTRsdk> sinzui: I am at https://login.launchpad.net/+edit and can't click on my name to get to my page
<sinzui> GTRsdk, yep, that is not launchpad. That is Ubuntu SSO lying again
<sinzui> GTRsdk, Visit login.ubuntu.com and see it it behaves correctly
<GTRsdk> but how could I have gotten there fron launchpad.net ?
<sinzui> GTRsdk, login.launchpad.net is a skin on Ubuntu. It is managing your identity, not Launchpad. So if that site is acting odd, try the real site
<GTRsdk> yay I'm back in
<GTRsdk> sinzui: thanks
#launchpad 2011-10-27
<RAOF> I'm getting a LP oops (oops id: OOPS-2126CO5) when trying to accept the xorg-server SRU into oneiric-updates with sru-release.  Are there known problems with launchpad at the moment?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2126CO5
<wgrant> RAOF: Does it fix lots of bugs?
<RAOF> No; it fixes a single bug.
<RAOF> I no longer try to copy kernels to -updates ;)
<wgrant> It's timing out while trying to apply overrides.
<wgrant> May be best to get it copied by an archive admin on cocoplum
<RAOF> I guess that can wait for pitti.
<jamespage> morning: does launchpad have the capability to track bugs in a JIRA issue tracking system
<jamespage> https://issues.jenkins-ci.org/secure/Dashboard.jspa for example
<jamespage> ?
<maxb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker says no
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bigjools | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<nigelb> maxb: Thanks so much for the mercurial repos :)
<nigelb> err PPAs
<maxb> I'm rather surprised by the number of appreciative comments I get about them
<maxb> The huge irony is that these days I don't use Mercurial at all any more
<nigelb> The number of peoople crazy enough to use mercurial?
<nigelb> I only used it because mozilla code base is in mercurial and yes, mercurial makes me want to stab myself.
<tumbleweed> aww, I find mercurial very pleasent
<nigelb> tumbleweed: the queues are no where as powerful as git/bzr branches.
<tumbleweed> you mean mq?
<nigelb> tumbleweed: yeah
<tumbleweed> nigelb: they're are like bzr looms (and also one of the few ways to edit hg history). I use them a lot when using hg
<nigelb> tumbleweed: Maybe I'll get used to them over time.
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap, bigjools | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<odin_> is someone playing with infrastructure?  getting "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.IndexError: list index out of range"
<odin_> and the BZR plugins list changes (from build to build)
<czajkowski> is mrevell hiding on me
<flacoste> czajkowski: mrevell is on leave until UDS
<czajkowski> flacoste: ahhh makes sense
<czajkowski> I shall poke him in person so re lp and blueprint ideas :)
<czajkowski> flacoste: thanks
<flacoste> czajkowski: can i help?
<flacoste> ah ok
<flacoste> yep, he arrives sunday
<flacoste> and leaves the next fri
<flacoste> so that should give you plenty of time to catch him in person
<czajkowski> flacoste: just the way we can sort bugs on lP by relevance is great, searhing Blueprints could do with similar search functions
<czajkowski> like bp creation dates so I can then work our which cycle they were created
<achiang> what happens to superseded packages in PPAs? i'm trying to find something relatively old with no luck... (trying to find an old firefox 5 build in the firefox-stable ppa)
<bigjools> achiang: they are deleted
<achiang> bigjools: ah, so for ubuntu proper, we keep the complete publishing history, but for PPAs, old packages are deleted?
<bigjools> yup
<achiang> thanks
<asac> i remember we had a trick to get a text version of of a bug list in launchpad ... any idea if that feature still exist?
<bigjools> asac: append /+text
<bigjools> on the bug url
<bigjools> not sure about a "list"
<asac> bigjools: awesome
<Darxus> "An import is currently running on galapagos, and was started 5 hours ago."  The last 10 took 20 seconds to 5 minutes.  There doesn't seem to be a way for me to kill the current import and restart it.  https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/spamassassin/trunk
<bigjools> Darxus: let me check
<bigjools> Darxus: it looks genuinely active - did the remote repo change in any way lately?
<Darxus> bigjools: The reason I asked is, the automated builds I have using that import emailed me that they failed to upload:  https://launchpad.net/~spamassassin/+archive/spamassassin-daily/+recipebuild/107643/+files/upload_3002271_log.txt  (checking the repo)
<bigjools> Darxus: odd.  it looks to me like the repo changed somehow, look at the revisions in the previous logs
<bigjools> "determining revisions to fetch 0/1189081" versus "fetching svn revision info 4603/1135013"
<Darxus> Heh.
<Darxus> There was a commit today.
<bigjools> I am asking on #bzr
<asac> bigjools: ok guess thats not working for a search :/
<bigjools> asac: yeah it's only on a bug page
<bigjools> asac: use the API? :)
<asac> bigjools: the api is too hard to use for me :)
<bigjools> asac: !
<george_e> I'm getting a strange error when pushing to a LP branch:
<george_e> > ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<george_e> > bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<george_e> I had just created a branch a few minutes earlier without any problems.
<smoser> is it just me ?
<smoser> $ ssh bazaar.launchpad.netssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<smoser> allenap ^ ?
<m4n1sh> I am trying to merge a remote branch with my local branch
<m4n1sh> and I am getting
<m4n1sh> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<m4n1sh> is this a server issue or client side issue?
<george_e> Me too.
<george_e> I just asked that question before you joined :P
<m4n1sh> :)
<smoser> m4n1sh, me too. i repeated george_e's question
<george_e> Who do we ping to get help?
<smoser> :)
<george_e> Seems to be working now.
<m4n1sh> trying
<m4n1sh> not fixed
<george_e> m4n1sh: Are you merging or just pushing code?
<m4n1sh> merging
<george_e> Ah, I was just pushing.
<m4n1sh> works now
<smoser> i was pushing. and then tried just plain 'ssh bazaar.launchpad.net'
<smoser> and, yes, it works for me now too, m4n1sh
<george_e> \O/
<m4n1sh> [O/
<Renegade15> good day
<Renegade15> I have two questions regarding the XML import format for LaunchPad bugtracking
<Renegade15> 1. Do I see correctly that the bug element itself cannot have attachments, that those must go on comments?
<Renegade15> 2. What kind of URLs is the url element meant for?
<flacoste> Renegade15: good questions :-)
<flacoste> let me find the answers
<kiko> Renegade15, you can get the attachments linked to a bug easily, but yeah, to add attachments you need to add them via a comment IIRC
<nigelb> For the first one, you're right.
<kiko> as for the URL, I can't remember -- is that Bug.url or BugTask.url?
<Renegade15> it's...<url>?
<flacoste> Renegade15: yep, so attachments are related to a specific comments
<flacoste> but they all show up in the attachments portlet
<flacoste> but you'll also see in which comments they are tied
<Renegade15> yeah, I figured
<flacoste> Renegade15: i don't see us processing any url element
<Renegade15> element urls {
<Renegade15>     element url { attribute href { xsd:anyURI }, text }*
<Renegade15>   }?
<Renegade15> ^--- quoth the import format page
<flacoste> Renegade15: i think it means that element that are of type url can have a href attribute
<flacoste> otherwise, like i said we are not processing these
<flacoste> but the href attribute will be used
<flacoste> on attachment for example
<flacoste> if there are no filename element
<flacoste> we'll default to the last component of the href attribute of the attachment node
<Renegade15> the attachment href attribute is defined separately
<Renegade15> ...under attachments
<Renegade15> if you're not parsing urls/url, that's fine by me, I was just confused what they're meant for
 * Renegade15 shrugs
<flacoste> yeah, maybe the spec needs an update
<flacoste> Renegade15: posting to launchpad-dev might bring the definitive answer
<Renegade15> you say that after I wrote half the parser xD
<Renegade15> meh, it's not that important...the critical question was the attachments one
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<yshavit> a few private projects I'm related to are having bugs modified by Michael Barnett @ canonical. The modifications are all similar: the bug is marked as no longer affecting the project. Is this a cleanup script or something?
<yshavit> these are private bugs, I might add
<flacoste> sinzui: ^^^
<sinzui> yshavit, indeed it is a cleanup script
<flacoste> yshavit: yes, mbarnett (one of our sysadmin) is running a clean-up script on behalf of sinzui
<sinzui> We are deleting invalid bug affects lines or those for deactivated projects
<mbarnett> i swear i am not a bot.
<beuno> you'll have infinite karma
<mbarnett> i will lord it over the other sysadmins!
<yshavit> sinzui, flacoste, mbarnett : (sorry, got pulled away to a meeting)  That makes sense, thanks!
<yshavit> mbarnett: not that I distrust you, but "i am not a bot" is precisely what a bot would say!
<mbarnett> yshavit: nono, i SWORE.. no bot would be so bold!
<yshavit> mbarnett: That's a good point. Though maybe you've gone rampant? I bet a rampant bot AI would swear up and down, and it'd even believe it.
<mbarnett> plus, the internet is fully populated by  upstanding individuals who would never do anything malicious.
<achiang> poolie: hi, around?
<poolie> hi achiang
<achiang> poolie: hi, just getting some cycles to come back around to https://code.launchpad.net/~achiang/hydrazine/hydrazine-searching/+merge/79201
<achiang> poolie: i'd like to fix the thing you mention and land it, then think about refactoring it per your advice
<poolie> that's fine with me
<poolie> thanks!
<achiang> cool, thanks
<poolie> we should advertise this when it gets to a good level of done-ness
<Kiall> Hiya, I have a fix for a package in Ubuntu, I'm trying to push to branch up for the package maintainers, but for the life of me i cant figure out the push URL ;)
<Kiall> The package is this: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/libkohana3.1-php/precise .. what would be the push URL for my account?
<achiang> poolie: have a few minutes to walk me through your comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~achiang/hydrazine/hydrazine-searching/+merge/79201
<poolie> oh sure
<poolie> do you mean, why did i say that?
<poolie> well, basically, because the actual exception object may have a clue for the user what the problem was
<achiang> poolie: oh, no, i was talking about the refactorization comment
<achiang> poolie: i already did the fixup and pushed a new rev; that one's ready for re-review
<poolie> oh, ok, i see
<achiang> just need some guidance on this nested cmd object thing. ;)
<poolie> hm
<poolie> so you could do it various ways
<poolie> i think possibly there should be a class per type of filter?
<poolie> then a dict pointing to the available classes?
<achiang> hm, yeah
#launchpad 2011-10-28
<achiang> poolie: i'll play with that idea. in the meantime, i'd like to land that other branch... the change was pretty trivial http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/721188/
<poolie> achiang: yep that's fine, please do
<poolie> i hope to add a 'land it!' button to lp soon
<achiang> heh
<vadi2> I can't submit a 130mb crash report - it says "Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection. HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway". Is anyone else having this issue? I tried twice so far.
<kees> I have an account that triggers an Oops when attempting to log into SSO. any thoughts on how to debug it? (can't even do a password reset)
<wgrant> kees: We have just about nothing to do with SSO these days :/ https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/ is probably your best bet.
<kees> wgrant: okidoky :)
<kees> this report is going to be comedy gold
<wgrant> Oh?
<vadi2> I had someone who could no register for a launchpad account at all recently. It told them to reset the password after registration, and that wasn't working either, so they gave up.
<kees> lol. form fails too. "This does not appear to be a valid email address"
<wgrant> What sort of strange email address is it?
<kees> it's extremely long.
<wgrant> My guess is "perfectly valid, but sufficiently odd that SalesForce hates it"
<kees> 104 characters
<wgrant> Hah
<kees> that form is sales-force driven? weird
<kees> can you look up Oopses?
<kees> 2127carambolalaunchpad57
<wgrant> We can't see SSO OOPSes, no.
<kees> ah, dang
<wgrant> Perhaps I will harass a LOSA to get it for me, though.
<spm> hola kees!
<kees> heya spm! :)
<spm> kees: you have a really odd email address. just sayin'
<kees> spm: heheh it's an old test account
<kees> I created it before SSO was attached to LP
<spm> uh huh. :-)
<kees> spm: should I just open a bug for it? (if so, which project?)
<spm> we're just getting the oops pasted internally atm; so I suspect we'll be able to get a bug for you.
<spm> can id provider? smething like that. one sec.
<spm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/
<kees> spm: do you mean you're opening a bug ("get a bug for you") or should I open one?
<spm> get, as in open. yes.
<kees> okidoky. :) thanks!
<wgrant> kees: Did you know that Django's EmailField has an unoverridable maxlength of 75 characters? :)
<spm> he should know. it sounds like a security feature.
<kees> wgrant: heheh
<kees> "unoverridable" as in my browser limits the POST that I can intercept? ;)
<lifeless> djangos code ignores attempts to overrid
<kees> lifeless: truncation?
<lifeless> kees: assertion
<kees> neato
<smoser> ugh.
<smoser> $ bzr push  --overwrite
<smoser> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu/oneiric/cloud-init/
<smoser> bzr: ERROR: Revision {smoser@ubuntu.com-20110923132433-90y1d9yfuzwnalsz} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<smoser> anyone know what is up there?
<smoser> maxb, (you've helped me with similar issues before)
<smoser> i seem to have a full and valid repo locally, but launchpad's branch doesn't fair so well.
<smoser> maybe a less destructive example:
<smoser> $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/oneiric/cloud-init
<smoser> bzr: ERROR: Revision {smoser@ubuntu.com-20110923132433-90y1d9yfuzwnalsz} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<lifeless> bzr check ?
<wgrant> This is probably fallout from the failed branch-distro.
<wgrant> Hm, although cloud-init seemed to pass the subsequent check successfully.
<smoser> lifeless, bzr check output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/721290/
<danhg>  
<danhg> Anyone using Colloquy and having issues with it today?
<Mez> Any of the commercial team here? I can't see Mr Revell
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<allenap> bac: Can you field commercial enquiries? Mez is asking.
<bac> allenap: yes, i'm the new mrevell until after UDS
<bac> hi mez
<allenap> bac: Awesome :)
<nigelb> heh
<janimo> jelmer, hi, do you know how a tag list is to be passed to the searchTasks API call? a string with a certain separator between the tags?
<tumbleweed> janimo: IIRC it's a list
<janimo> tumbleweed, how is that passed in a GET?
<janimo> the docs indeed say a list
<janimo> I just do not know how to send it
 * tumbleweed doesn't know lplib in that detail :) do a query in python, with httplib2's debug flag enabled
<janimo> tumbleweed, thanks. I try to use the Go lpad libs, I do not know lplib at all. But grepping it I could not find searchTask, so I assume it creates requests from ws_ops you give it?
<janimo> on the fly without providing explicit wrappers?
<bigjools> janimo: just pass a Python list
<janimo> bigjools, ok I'll try. thanks
<Renegade15> good day
<Renegade15> I have come with another question regarding the XML bug import
<Renegade15> does the order of comments inside the XML file actually matter, or are the comments reordered by date anyway? (either during import or during DB-output later)
<allenap> Renegade15: I'll look...
<allenap> Renegade15: It's assumed that the first comment is the bug description, in absence of an explicit description. After that there does not seem to be any assumption made in the *importer*. However, I suspect that comments are sometimes ordered by id because that is ordinarily guaranteed to be date order. So, my advice would be to ensure that the comments are sorted oldest to newest.
<Renegade15> I see
<Renegade15> thank you
<allenap> Renegade15: Also, note the advice about comments in https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/ImportFormat: "A bug has one or more comments. The first comment duplicates the reporter, datecreated, title, description of the bug." This means that the first comment is essentially the initial bug report, and must always be present. If a description is provided it overrides the first comment's text; that's what has happened when "View original description
<allenap> " appears in the web UI.
<Renegade15> yeah, I've got the first comment hardcoded
<Renegade15> the particular issue I'm having is that Mantis attaches attachments to the bug, whereas LP attaches them to comments
<Renegade15> so now I have to build a timeline of comments and attachments in order to have them appear correctly
<Renegade15> could I be sure the system would order by date, I could just have dumped them by type and let the system figure it out ^^
<allenap> Renegade15: You could attach them all to the first comment, or we could fix the bug importer to sort comments by date.
<Renegade15> yeah, the former would be the easy way out...but also the ugly one
<Renegade15> the latter would probably be overkill
<Renegade15> I'm currently trying to let Mantis's database sort it out via full outer join
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<stgraber> hey everyone, currently at the LTSP hackfest, would be great if someone could process https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/176650, thanks!
<TheEvilPhoenix> i hate to be an ass, but...
<TheEvilPhoenix> stgraber:  you need patience :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> i take it you only posted it  about 5 minutes ago or something :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> yep
<TheEvilPhoenix> stgraber:  as i said, patience P
#launchpad 2011-10-29
<tmus> How do I make launchpad build a version of my ppa package (oneiric) on lucid too? I can't copy the package inside the launchpad interface, even though that seemed like a fairly logical approach? :-)
<tmus> I should say that the package is currently queued for building - could that be why copying doesn't work?
<wgrant> tmus: If the same binaries will work on Lucid, you can copy the source and binaries once they've finished building.
<wgrant> tmus: If the binaries need to be built separately for each series, you'll need to upload a separate Lucid version (probably with ~lucid1 or similar appended to the version string).
<wgrant> Note that building in Lucid and then copying to Oneiric is more likely to result in installable packages, but depending on the package Oneiric->Lucid could be fine too.
<tmus> wgrant, yeah - if possible, i'd rather have the rebuilt just in case... would uploading for a different series simply be copying the *_source.changes file with a different nave and using that?
<tmus> different name (it's getting kinda late here ;-))
<wgrant> tmus: No, you need to add a new entry to debian/changelog.
<tmus> aah, okay - are more series in the changelog supported? (i'm guessing no?)
<wgrant> No, only one at a time.
<tmus> okay...thanks
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone. Is there an easy way to search for projects written in Python?
<sqrl_gk> hi
<sqrl_gk> i am a newbie here. I want to load project in my Projects folder using groundcontrol.
<sqrl_gk> it connects but doesn't show any load project icon as suggested in https://live.gnome.org/gtg/easyguide
<bullgard4> The article http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommend-way-to-enable-disable-services includes these remarks.: "answered Dec 29 '10 at 21:26; Luis Alvarado; 10k 3 14 52" What does mean the bold type "10k" here?
<nigelb> bullgard4: #launchpad is the wrong place to ask, but 10K is the reputation score, 3 gold badges, 14 silver badges, and 52 bronze badges
<bullgard4> nigelb: You have answered my question.  Thank you for that. --  But why is #launchpad the wrong place to ask?
<nigelb> bullgard4: Askubuntu is not per se connected to launchpad or Canonical.
<nigelb> Its a community resource.
<bullgard4> nigelb: Ah, I see. Thank you for explaining.
#launchpad 2011-10-30
<sentix> Hello, for anyone that is awake, I was curious if launchpad is completely a Bream web app or mixed zope 2 and something else?
<wgrant> sentix: Launchpad is based on ZTK plus a few other bits that used to make up Zope 3, but it doesn't use BlueBream.
<wgrant> sentix: No Zope 2 at all.
<sentix> wgrant: Not totally surprising but wikipedia claims launchpad uses Bream.  Currently just wandering through the devel launchpad checkout to figure out how things work.
<wgrant> sentix: I suspect that somebody went through Wikipedia and did s/Zope 3/BlueBream/
<wgrant> I suppose a few of the Zope3-but-not-ZTK libraries that we use may now be maintained mostly by the BlueBream people, but we're really not a BlueBream app.
<mirrakor> hi there, I wanted to upload a package but it is rejected because apparently I choose the wrong section ("education") is there a list of available sections?
<jelmer> mirrakor: hi
<jelmer> mirrakor: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/
<mirrakor> jelmer: it returns an empty page?! :/
<mirrakor> oh, hm.. in rekonq it doesn't
<mirrakor> Can I ask questions about ppa's and the process of packaging in here too?
<jelmer> mirrakor: PPA questions are fine, packaging questions are probably more appropriate for #ubuntu-packaging
<mirrakor> when a build failed and I upload it again with added dependencies, do I have to restart the build process by hand?
<mirrakor> hm.. ok, it get's rejected because one because the file already exists in <location> but uploaded version has different contents .. I updated the debian/control file and run debuild -S and then tried it again with dput
<jelmer> mirrakor: you'll need to update the version in debian/changelog if you've changed the package
<mirrakor> ah right, it's a debian system after all :D thanks for your help jelmer it really is appreciated :)
<chrysn> i was just going through a recipe build log on launchpad and noticed it installs the whole build-depends, although it only needs to build a source package.
<chrysn> would it be interesting from a launchpad point of view to have more fine-grained dependency descriptions in the debian/control file?
<jelmer> chrysn: it needs all the build-depends since it runs ./debian/rules clean
<chrysn> (debian policy mentions there was never a need for a Build-Depends-Arch at http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/footnotes.html#f55, but building recipes could just make such a case)
<jelmer> chrysn: that would indeed help, although another solution would be to build the binary package along with the source package
<jelmer> chrysn: so the build dependnecies only get installed once
<jelmer> (well, once per arch we build on of course)
<chrysn> well, at least the -indep wouldn't have to be installed on every other arch
<chrysn> is there a particular resaon this is now split in two steps? (not that i don't like having things cleanly split)
<jelmer> chrysn: that doesn't happen anyway, as the source package only gets built on a single arch
<jelmer> chrysn: I don't think building the source package and the binary package in one go would necessarily be unclean
<jelmer> chrysn: the main reason it happens the way it does is because that's the simplest
<chrysn> ok, thanks for the info. i'm not too deeply into the package building process myself, just noticed it and wanted to be sure launchpad people are aware of this, but not surprisingly, you already are :-)
<jmehdi> Hi, I'm trying to copy packages in my ppa, and I get this error:  OOPS-2129CF71
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2129CF71
<lifeless> jmehdi: try copying less packages:(
<lifeless> jmehdi: its a timeout in Archive:+copy-packages
<jmehdi> lifeless: ok, thanks, it works
<glen> hey, how to make random people doing invalid actions on bugs, like here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/eventum/+bug/825514
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 825514 in Eventum "little path error in check_permissions.php" [Low,In progress]
<glen> i mean people who aren't part of the team shouldb't be able assign bugs to them
<glen> user probably clicked some wrong button or something that he's not even aware of
<tumbleweed> glen: I don't think you can, but I can't say I've ever noticed that being a problem. People don't tend to assign themselves bugs without reason. Generally the best thing tod o is to reply and say  "assigning it to yourself means you  intend to work on it"
<tumbleweed> IIRC the first time you assign someone a bug in a project, it pops up a message saying "did you mean to do this?"
<glen> well. i think, in this specific case, user thought "i have same problem" and clicked "assing to me" thinking it's same as "i have same problem". happens with very poor english knowledge :)
<lifeless> glen: it happens, but fairly rarely.
<lifeless> glen: locking it down would add a barrier to entry; its hard to say whats wrose
<lifeless> bah, my fingers are broken this morning :)
<lifeless> *worse*
<lifeless> I believe bugzilla etc allow uesrs to assign to themselves
<glen> it's that users first and only activity, no idea what is he up to :D
<SqRt7744> I'm in a bit of trouble, an open source project I'm working on hasn't been building on launchpad recently, and I'm at a bit of a loss as to why. It builds fine locally, and *used* to build on launchpad, up to version 0.7... the "failed to build" log is here, maybe someone could give me a pointer? https://launchpad.net/~prhone-gmail/+archive/zams-official/+build/2890389/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.zams_0.9-1ubuntu0_FAIL
<SqRt7744> EDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<SqRt7744>  https://launchpad.net/~prhone-gmail/+archive/zams-official/+build/2890389/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.zams_0.9-1ubuntu0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> SqRt7744: The log suggests that there are x86_64 binaries in the source tarball.
 * wgrant looks.
<wgrant> $ tar tf zams_0.9.orig.tar.gz | grep '\.o$' | wc -l
<wgrant> 62
<wgrant> zams-0.9/zams/.obj/scrollarea.o
<wgrant> zams-0.9/zams/.obj/gotodialog.o
<wgrant> zams-0.9/zams/.obj/moc_updatenotifier.o
<wgrant> zams-0.9/zams/.obj/moc_sqltreemodel.o
<wgrant> etc.
<wgrant> Those binaries should probably not be in a source tarball :)
<geser> SqRt7744: your .orig.tar.gz is not clean, it contains compiled .o files (for amd64) which get reused on i386 instead of getting rebuild -> failure
<SqRt7744> ah ok, i was wondering about that. I'll look into this, thanks
<SqRt7744> is there anyway to reupload the same version? Usually if I try it gives me a message about the same version already being there and fails...
<geser> not really, append something like "+repack1" to the upstream version
<SqRt7744> thanks for tips geser and wgrant
#launchpad 2012-10-22
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced PPA builder capacity | Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kanor_> hello
<czajkowski> kanor_: hi
<kanor_> i try to import a branch bazar with the url
<kanor_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rdubreil/dash-privacy-interface/dash-privacy-interface
<wgrant> kanor_: Code imports are for importing from sites other than Launchpad
<wgrant> You can't import from Launchpad itself
<wgrant> What are you trying to do?
<kanor_> ah :/
<wgrant> Code imports are used to create a continuous import of some external code on Launchpad
<wgrant> It doesn't make sense to do that for some code that's already on Launchpad
<wgrant> Since it's already on Launchpad :)
<kanor_> before i link a branch bazar on lanchpad (Link to a Bazaar branch already on Launchpad)
<wgrant> kanor_: If you just want to copy the branch, get a copy locally and 'bzr push lp:~path/to/branch'
<kanor_> but i can not push
<wgrant> But what exactly are you trying to do?
<wgrant> Why can't you push?
<kanor_> because i is not owner
<wgrant> Ah, so you want to create your own branch of the project that you can work on?
<kanor_> yes
<wgrant> Hm, but I see you are in the team that owns the project, and you want this new branch to be the trunk?
<wgrant> And it even looks like you own the branch that you're trying to import from
<wgrant> lp:~rdubreil/dash-privacy-interface/dash-privacy-interface
<wgrant> Do you just want to also allow the other team members to push to it too?
<wgrant> Since it looks like you can already
<kanor_> good idea
<wgrant> First I'd delete https://code.launchpad.net/~dash-privacy-interface-t/dash-privacy-interface/trunk, then I'd go to https://code.launchpad.net/~rdubreil/dash-privacy-interface/dash-privacy-interface/+edit and change the owner to the team that you want to be able to push
<wgrant> That looks better.
<wgrant> It's now the trunk branch and owned by the team
<wgrant> So any member should be able to push to lp:dash-privacy-interface
<kanor_> thank
<dupondje> Can a team create a PPA? Or you need a project for that?
<cjwatson> dupondje: PPAs are mostly unrelated to projects; yes, a team can create a PPA
<nwilliams> Hi all. I've been having trouble (OOPses) for the last week trying to upload zips to a released milestone. A tar.gz worked fine (same contents, close size). I couldn't find a bug, but is this a known problem?
<czajkowski> nwilliams: do you have an oops id ?
<nwilliams> czajkowski: Sure. The most recent is Error ID: OOPS-ece6d3cc2dac47fdfc01819f375fcd73. I haven't saved the others.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-ece6d3cc2dac47fdfc01819f375fcd73
<czajkowski> nwilliams: thanks will log a bug
<nwilliams> czajkowski: Could you let me know the ID when filed? Thanks!
<czajkowski> nwilliams: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1069892
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1069892 in Launchpad itself "ValueError: Invalid boundary in multipart form" [Critical,Triaged]
<czajkowski> although it could also be https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/423880
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 423880 in Launchpad itself "ValueError: Invalid boundary in multipart form using the API on bug and branch merge proposal objects" [Critical,Triaged]
<nwilliams> czajkowski: Would the zip itself or any comment about my environment be helpful on the new bug?
<czajkowski> nwilliams: you can add a comment if you like
<mrevell> Hello Launchpadders
<czajkowski> ello
<mrevell> :)
<alkisg> Hi, I want to include a wget command in a script, that downloads the latest version of a specific file in some bazaar branch. Is that possible?
<alkisg> E.g. here's the link that I get by clicking "download file" from firefox: wget 'http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/trunk/download/head:/schscripts.gconfdefa-20121021104557-omgqdvnr8vay0cai-1/sch-scripts.gconf-defaults'
<alkisg> ...but I'm guessing that's a temporary link, not valid after time...
<mgz> alkisg: `bzr cat -d lp:whatever path/to/file`
<alkisg> mgz: in the environment where the script will run, bzr isn't installed
<czajkowski> alkisg: also brz questions might be best direction in #bzr
<mgz> if you can install wget, you can install bzr
<alkisg> wget is preinstalled
<alkisg> It's a livecd chroot
<alkisg> (that then becomes an .iso)
<mgz> this sounds a lot like a wrong way of doing something, but I'll trust it makes sense to you
<alkisg> If it isn't possible to do it with wget, np, I'll find some other way to integrate the contents, it just seemed the easier path  for me
<alkisg> E.g. there _is_ a nice view URL: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/trunk/view/head:/debian/sch-scripts.gconf-defaults
<alkisg> ...but I can't find the equivalent download URL
<mgz> if you have network access from inside this environment, you should be able to just bring in a file from a branch
<alkisg> You mean, to install bzr temporarily?
<alkisg> Then get the file, then uninstall it?
<mgz> or just have the branch checked out as part of the build process then copy in the file
<alkisg> Thank you, I trust there's no download link then?
<alkisg> Or that question should be posted into loggerhead?
<mgz> there is (as you've found), but it's not very useful in this case if you want to hardcode a url in your iso build
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced PPA builder capacity | Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<alkisg> Gotcha, thanks a lot, I've also just tried asking in #bzr but I guess I'll get the same answer there as well
<czajkowski> alkisg: a lot of people idle in both, just you may also get more bzr folks there than here
<alkisg> Sure, I'm in IRC 12+ hours per day, np... :)
<mgz> loggerhead is also a funny crossover project
<mgz> most people using bzr don't know anything about it, and launchpad is one of the main deployments
<maveze> hi, can anyone help me with this error i got about dpkg-shlibdeps in my PPA?
<maveze> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0 needed by...(ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: '').
#launchpad 2012-10-23
<effiejayx> hello all, I have a package that I uploaded but it only builds it for i386 in my ppa. How can I manage for it to build for all archs
<effiejayx> _
<StevenK> Is it Architecture: all?
<effiejayx> mmm shall check
<effiejayx> StevenK, yes
<StevenK> effiejayx: Then it will only build on i386, but it will be installable on every arch.
<effiejayx> but when I tried installing the new uploaded version i would get the old one.
<effiejayx> I know for a fact the version is no issue since the old package is 1.6.9 and the new 1.9.7
<StevenK> How long since it was built?
<effiejayx> two hours
<StevenK> And what does apt-cache policy <package> say?
<wgrant> It only finished building 43 minutes ago
<wgrant> Have you retried in the last half hour?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced PPA builder capacity | Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Mez> Does anyone have any idea where I might find a script that'll let me add a user based on their LP profile (so, sudo lp-adduser mez would set up a user "mez" with my ssh keys from LP, and my name filled out from there?
<cjwatson> Mez: ssh-import-id does part of that
<cjwatson> if that helps
<Mez> cjwatson: I'm presuming that's the same project name on LP ?
<cjwatson> I guess, haven't looked
<czajkowski> 00PS-381a3b58ae5d63fab95e9cca4c90ce25
<cjwatson> czajkowski: well, the source package is grub2, not grub-pc
<czajkowski> cjwatson: nods
<czajkowski> still seeing oops are bad
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced PPA builder capacity | Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2012-10-24
<Crypticfortune> Hi. Can anyone help me figure out what's going on with this package and its "Failed to upload" errors? https://launchpad.net/~cryptickrisp/+archive/samscope/+packages
<Crypticfortune> the upload logs say it has files with dates too far in the future (I suspect because I'm in Japan, and local time wise, I'm maybe a day-ish in the future...)
<Crypticfortune> but only one of the builds failed that way...
<wgrant> Crypticfortune: The timestamps in that tarball are a bit odd
<wgrant> The one you uploaded, that is
<wgrant> All the files are dated about 7 hours in the future
<wgrant> I suspect your clock is wrong
<Crypticfortune> wgrant: that seems unlikely because it'd definitely 3pm here....
<wgrant> Crypticfortune: Perhaps your timezone is incorrect
<wgrant> What does 'date' say?
<Crypticfortune> Wed Oct 24 15:04:02 JST 2012
<wgrant> Intriguing.
<wgrant> How did you construct the tarball?
<wgrant> What do the file timestamps in the source directory look like locally?
<wgrant> I know there's no general problem with timezones, since I've been building packages from +10/+11 for quite a number of years now :)
<Crypticfortune> wgrant: "dpkg-buildpackage -S"
<Crypticfortune> wgrant: yeah, all the previous packages worked fine, and you'll notice that for some reason the build on "preceise" worked (with the same tarball) =/
<wgrant> It's not the same tarball
<wgrant> You're using a native package (possibly accidentally), so it's always a different tarball
<Crypticfortune> true, well it should be identical except for the -{series}~1 bits in debian/changelog
<wgrant> Huh
<wgrant> The precise timestamps are in the future too
<wgrant> It should have been rejected, unless it's just over the threshold now
<wgrant> Anyway, your system is creating tarballs with incorrect timestamps, so you should probably track that down
<wgrant> The threshold is 8 hours
<wgrant> That's probably why the precise build worked
<wgrant> It just happened to build late enough
<lifeless> Crypticfortune: what does 'TZ=gmt date' output for you ?
<StevenK> ITYM date -u
<lifeless> StevenK: blah
<wgrant> Hm, indeed, perhaps there's another definition of JST
<Crypticfortune> lifeless StevenK : Wed Oct 24 06:10:43 UTC 2012
<wgrant> Evidently not
<StevenK> Close enough
<lifeless> Crypticfortune: thanks
<Crypticfortune> wgrant: but whoah! before doing "dpkg-buildpackage" I check out a fresh copy of the source tree, and for some reason the files there are indeed in the future....
<Crypticfortune> something weird's goin on...
<StevenK> steven@undermined:~% TZ=Japan date
<StevenK> Wed Oct 24 15:11:44 JST 2012
<wgrant> Crypticfortune: Hah
<StevenK> Looks right to me
<wgrant> Crypticfortune: That could do it
<lifeless> what VCS ?
<wgrant> Crypticfortune: How'd you check it out?
<Crypticfortune> wgrant: hg clone.... dunno how that's screwing up, but  I know where to start looking now. thanks!
<wgrant> Perhaps it sets the mtime to the last commit, and the last commit has a bad clock, or something like that
<Crypticfortune> that would be disturbing....
<lifeless> lots of things about hg are disturbing :)
<wgrant> Last committer, that is
<wgrant> +++ b/.hgtagsWed Oct 24 12:50:24 2012 +0900
<wgrant> Looks fine :/
<Crypticfortune> Ahahaha, found the problem. So for packaging, I was cloning into an NFS directory, and that NFS server's NTP is dead for some reason, and the clock is (almost) 7 hours in the future...must have been broken for a looong time... =/
<wgrant> Crypticfortune: Ouch
<wgrant> That would do it, though!
<aboudreault> looks like the copy packages is broken?
<wgrant> aboudreault: No, why?
<wgrant> It can take a couple of minutes for a copy to complete
<wgrant> But it's not broken
<aboudreault> well, tried to copy a packages yesterday, it didn't work..... just retry, same error
<wgrant> What's the error?
<aboudreault> Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: copying a package.  It was logged with id OOPS-02eefd0ef2b9e47058302b1c275a5504.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-02eefd0ef2b9e47058302b1c275a5504
<wgrant> Hm, that should have given you a more descriptive error message
<wgrant> cjwatson: ^^
<wgrant> aboudreault: CannotCopy: geos 3.3.3-2~precise2 in precise (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<cjwatson> Yeah, it should have done - please file a bug
<cjwatson> Rather surprised it didn't, since I thought I'd QAed that specific case
<cjwatson> But it was a while back
<aboudreault> wgrant, I see. thanks
<cjwatson> Anyway, yeah, you can't copy that because it already exists - or used to exist - in the destination
<cjwatson> But please do file a bug and I'll see about fixing up the e-mail
<aboudreault> cjwatson, ok
<aboudreault> cjwatson, , where should I fill that bug?
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<aboudreault> just tried to copy another package, which is not in packages.ubuntu.com.... and got the same error
<aboudreault> Copied from: ubuntugis-unstable. Copied by: Alan Boudreault Target series: Quantal
<aboudreault> gdal 1.9.1-2~precise4 in precise (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<aboudreault> there is only 2 python packages in quantal in the ppa
<maxb> aboudreault: The "has published binaries" check does not care about series
<maxb> Which is the destinatination archive?
<maxb> er, apparently I fail at typing. You get the idea, though
<aboudreault> so the copy/rebuild still doesn't work in the same PPA?
<aboudreault> anyway, will upload manually
<wgrant> It can't really just work, as we'd have to mangle the version in potentially evil ways
<cjwatson> aboudreault: the on-disk representation of a PPA has a single pool/ for all series, so you can never reuse versions in a single PPA (regardless of precise/quantal/etc.) because the filenames would clash
<cjwatson> aboudreault: version numbers are cheap, so just use a new one
<aboudreault> yeah
<kanor_> hello
<kanor_> it is possible upload a meta package in a ppa ?
<cjwatson> kanor_: Sure.  Metapackages are just packages whose purpose is only to depend on other packages; there's nothing particularly special about them.
<kanor_> i create my package with equivs-build
<kanor_> easy
<kanor_> but in the command
<kanor_> dput ppa:your-lp-id/ppa <source.changes>
<kanor_> i get how "source.change"
<kanor_> (and excuse me for the bad english )
<sinzui> StevenK, wgrant https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/351011
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 351011 in Launchpad itself "rosetta-pofile-stats.py needs optimizing" [Critical,Triaged]
<joey> sinzui: I found some more timeouts for you. Just FYI, they don't impact me but I can repeat them
<joey> sinzui: OOPS-eb5ac431223bfa1934d392bc09bdc9c9
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-eb5ac431223bfa1934d392bc09bdc9c9
<joey> sinzui:  OOPS-449e45477aef722fb6c8e6a507bb99f3
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-449e45477aef722fb6c8e6a507bb99f3
<joey> sinzui: from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<TheLordOfTime> timeouts confirmed: OOPS-2664a79beb13cc06adeec95b13596690
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2664a79beb13cc06adeec95b13596690
#launchpad 2012-10-25
<baltix-mantas> Hi launchpad developers
<baltix-mantas> Is there any workaround for bug #602579 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 602579 in Launchpad itself "Add checkbox '[X] Strip translations and changelogs from packages' on the +edit page for the PPA" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602579
<wgrant> baltix-mantas: Sure, you can have your own version of pkgbinarymangler which whitelists your own PPAs
<wgrant> grep for oem-archive in the pkgbinarymangler source
<baltix-mantas> I found check for oem-archive in /usr/bin/pkgstripfiles :
<baltix-mantas> if grep -q '/oem-archive' ${PKGBINARYMANGLER_APT_CONF_DIR:-/etc/apt}/sources.list; then             echo "INFO: Running pkgstripfiles for OEM PPA build"
<wgrant> Right
<wgrant> pkgbinarymangler is just a normal package, so you can have a custom one in your PPA
<baltix-mantas> wgrant: I've created PPA, named oem-archive, see http://ppa.launchpad.net/~baltix/+archive/oem-archive
<baltix-mantas> wgrant: but this doesn't help :(
<wgrant> baltix-mantas: I think if you try again it will work
<wgrant> baltix-mantas: Since the PPA indices don't exist on ppa.launchpad.net until a binary is published, Launchpad won't include the PPA in sources.list until there are binaries.
<baltix-mantas> wgrant: cool
<wgrant> So the first build won't have had 'oem-archive' anywhere in sources.list
<baltix-mantas> wgrant: thanks for help, I will try again :)
<wgrant> Great, I don't see why it shouldn't work
<wgrant> (although I suggest you patch pkgbinarymangler, rather than using the oem-archive name hack!)
<baltix-mantas> wgrant: I like to use official hacks ;)
<baltix-mantas> if they works
<wgrant> Heh
<baltix-mantas> wgrant: thank you very much for hint, I will try now, bye
<mantas-baltix> Please enable more amd64 builders - currently only 10 builders active and Queue is 500 jobs (22 hours), see https://launchpad.net/builders
<mantas-baltix> While some amd64 builders are disabled, eg. https://launchpad.net/builders/akhlut and some others are idle.
<mantas-baltix> wgrant: could you enable more amd64 builders - currently only 10 builders active and Queue is 500 jobs (22 hours), while i386 queue is only 57 minutes, see https://launchpad.net/builders
<wgrant> I'll see what I can do.
<mantas-baltix> wgrant: thanks, maybe you can enable https://launchpad.net/builders/akhlut or something :)
<wgrant> It's a bit brokne
<yaiza> hi! is is possible to rename a branch? Something like; lp:~ybailen/canonical-openerp/employee-registry-payroll -> lp:~ybailen/canonical-openerp/canonical-payroll
<yaiza> I tried to do that clicking the "Change branch details"
<yaiza> but then I got this error: "Private branches are not allowed for target Canonical OpenERP."
<yaiza> and If I choose Personal as Target Branch I get this one "Only private teams may have personal private branches."
<czajkowski> wgrant: ^^
<czajkowski> yaiza: unsure about renaming branches, I dont think you can
<czajkowski> most copy over to a new branch with the right name
<mgz> rename does work, it's just privacy being fun.
<czajkowski> mgz: fun :)
<mgz> a fallback to `bzr branch lp:a lp:b` (ideally done within the datacenter) does work.
<baltix-mantas> wgrant: Hi again, thanks for tip about retrying to build in oem-archive PPA, it seems this helps :)
<baltix-mantas> Maybe someone can increase priority of my builds - I need to release new Baltix distribution version with fixed packages today, but must wait several hours, especially with amd64, see https://launchpad.net/~baltix/+archive/oem-archive/+build/3928929  https://launchpad.net/~baltix/+archive/oem-archive/+build/3928277
<czajkowski> baltix-mantas: as wgrant said it's a bit broken today and you can see from our topic we do have some issues.
<baltix-mantas> czajkowski: I'm asking about increasing priority of 2 my build - one time someone here helped me in this situation - launchpad admins can manually increase priority of some builds, right?
<czajkowski> baltix-mantas: there is no need to keep changing the description of the bug please.
<sinzui> yaiza, first change the branch to Proprietary, which is what the project says it requires the branch to be, then do the rename.
 * yaiza tries
<baltix-mantas> sinzui: maybe you can increase priority of these buids: https://launchpad.net/~baltix/+archive/oem-archive/+build/3928929  https://launchpad.net/~baltix/+archive/oem-archive/+build/3928277
<baltix-mantas> It's "Build score", right?
<TheLordOfTime> erm...
<TheLordOfTime> whoops sorry, that msg was targetted elsewhere
<sinzui> baltix-mantas, I don't have permission to do that. The policy for changing scores changed last month anyway.
 * TheLordOfTime hates laptops
<czajkowski> baltix-mantas: I did tell you already we're having some stuff going on at present
<baltix-mantas> czajkowski: I did'nt understand you previously :)
<czajkowski> baltix-mantas: ah well you could have said and I'd have made it clearer for you :)
<yaiza> it's taking some time to be changed to Propietary, still processing
<baltix-mantas> czajkowski: it seems your engish is too good for me ;) I'm not native english speaker, I started to learn english only in university ;)
<czajkowski> baltix-mantas: no worries, here to help.
<baltix-mantas> czajkowski: maybe you know aproximatly when problems in builders will be fixed or at least this my build will start: https://launchpad.net/~baltix/+archive/oem-archive/+build/3928929
<baltix-mantas> There is a message "will start in 1 hour", but this message doesn't change for about a hour :(
<czajkowski> baltix-mantas: the builder issue is an ongoing issue at present
<yaiza> sinzui, which is the difference between Private and Proprietary?
<sinzui> yaiza, private means contain personal information, like a your phone number. Proprietary means the data is owned by an organisation and it cannot be disclosed to non-organisational people
<sinzui> yaiza, canonical's project are transitioning everything to Proprietary to make it clear who owns the data
<baltix-mantas> I'm afraid, that after 2 hours I still see the same info: "Start in 1 hour" :(
<yaiza> sinzui, ok, then I guess we will need to move this one to proprietary: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-isd-hackers/canonical-openerp/employee-registry
<sinzui> yaiza, maybe more https://launchpad.net/canonical-openerp/+sharing says your project should only contain Proprietary branches
<sinzui> You only need to do those that people are working with I think
<yaiza> sinzui, then if I create a new branch now in that project it will be created as proprietary by default but I have to move existing ones, is this right?
<sinzui> yaiza, not, move, just change the Information Type shown in the branch's privacy portlet
<yaiza> sinzui, yes, sorry, that's what I meant
<sinzui> yaiza, I might have a script that walks all the active branches in a project and changes their Information type to Proprietary.
<yaiza> sinzui, don't worry, we can do that manually, we don't have many, but is it normal that it takes so much time to change their Information type?
<sinzui> yaiza, branches are stacked on each other. Changing the base branch requires checking everything that is stacked on it. It is slow for large projects.
<maxb> So.... lpia. I uploaded a hardy package, and it's nominally queued to build on lpia, but there are no lpia builders. I don't particularly care about lpia, but I would prefer it didn't register as "needs building" forever. Any suggestions? :-)
<lifeless> wgrant: ^ ;)
<cjwatson> maxb: I'll give you a builder for a bit.
<maxb> cjwatson: no need, the build will probably fail anyway
<maxb> I am just looking for hints on what people currently do if they bother to still update hardy
<cjwatson> 106 jobs.  Heh.
<cjwatson> We give lpia a builder or two every so often.
<cjwatson> Don't really want to give it too many since the other queues are rather long.
<cjwatson> (At the moment)
<maxb> I wonder if declaring my package "Architecture: i386 amd64" will do something useful
<maxb> I've deleted my package with the pending lpia build in the interest of not tying up resources with something that is likely to FTBFS
<cjwatson> maxb: It should do.
<mikal> Hi. I have done a project.searchTasks() to get a list of bug_tasks. I can see how to get to the bug from a task, but I can't see how to access the activity collection for each bug. Does anyone have an example of that laying around?
<cjwatson> mikal: If you have a bug in the 'bug' variable, bug.activity is a collection of activity entries
<cjwatson> e.g. in lp-shell: bug = lp.bugs[1000000]; bug.activity[0].message -> 'added bug'
<cjwatson> the general thing to know is that for anything where the apidoc says foo_collection_link, you can access .foo in Python and you'll get a collection (which behaves more or less like an iterable)
<mikal> Ok, so len works for .activty, but .activity[0] doesn't exist (list index out of range).
<mikal> Ditto .activity[1]
<lifeless> what about 'for thing in bug.activity: print thing' ?
<mikal> That iterates zero things
<lifeless> win'
<lifeless> (not really)
<mikal> The code is:
<mikal> bugs = proj.searchTasks(modified_since=since)
<mikal> for b in bugs:
<mikal>     print b.title
<mikal>     print len(b.bug.activity)
<mikal>     print b.bug.activity[1].message
<mikal> len here is 16
<mikal> But I get the "list index out of range" for the last line
<cjwatson> WFM with proj == lp.projects["ubuntu-archive-tools"]
<mikal> This is with project "nova" and the bug title is "Bug #1062277 in OpenStack Compute (nova): "092_add_instance_system_metadata migration fails when upgrading""
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062277 in OpenStack Compute (nova) "092_add_instance_system_metadata migration fails when upgrading" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062277
<cjwatson> Although rings a very very faint bell somewhere
<cjwatson> I can get lp.bugs[1062277].activity[1] just fine
<mikal> print launchpad.bugs[1062277].activity[1]
<mikal> Gives me the same error
<mikal> Would this be an anonymous login thing or something?
<cjwatson> Ah - yes
<mikal> Oh look, now it works
<cjwatson> IBugActivity seems to have no particular security defined for it anywhere I can see, which I think means it defaults to ViewByLoggedInUser
<cjwatson> So yeah, you'd have to be logged in to see it
<cjwatson> mikal: bug 991079
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 991079 in Launchpad itself "Anonymous API requests are not shown any bug activity" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991079
<mikal> Huh, cool
<mikal> Thanks for your help
<mikal> Now to work out how to use an activity object
#launchpad 2012-10-26
<mikal> Is the owner of a launchpad bug the person who reported it?
<lifeless> yes
<mikal> Cool
<mikal> Thanks
 * mikal is working on that "self triage doesn't count" request
<ocharles> hello. I am trying to upload my first deb to a ppa, and I did 'dput ppa:whatever' and it said everything was ok, but i'm yet to recieve an email (1 hour later)
<ocharles> is this normal?
<ocharles> should I stop spamming f5? :)
<mgz> ocharles: it may also mean you didn't sign the changes with a key launchpad has associated with you
<mgz> ocharles: see  <https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadError>
<mgz> *Errors
<ocharles> I have everything signed correctly and added my GPG key to launchpad
<wgrant> ocharles: When did you upload it? What was the package name?
<ocharles> wgrant: i don't have an exact timestamp, but I'd say about an hour ago. the package is 'postgresql-musicbrainz-unaccent_1.0-1'
<ocharles> oh, the topic says reduced capacity, maybe i should be more patient :)
<wgrant> ocharles: You should have an email about it
<wgrant> 2012-10-26 05:45:13 DEBUG   Sending rejection email.
<ocharles> oh duh, I just changed email addresses
<wgrant> 2012-10-26 05:45:13 DEBUG   Rejected:
<wgrant> 2012-10-26 05:45:13 DEBUG   Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<wgrant> 2012-10-26 05:45:13 DEBUG   Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<ocharles> i'm refreshing the wrong account
<wgrant> Your debian/changelog says you're uploading to 'unstable', but that's a Debian series, not an Ubuntu one
<ocharles> ah, right
<wgrant> Try 'quantal' or whichever Ubuntu release you intended to target
<ocharles> so that should be precise, as that's what I'm building on/for
<wgrant> Right
<ocharles> that makes sense
<ocharles> thanks!
<wgrant> np
<ocharles> anyone know the eta on time to build a package? at 10 minutes now, and deciding whether or not I should sleep or wait a tad longer
<lifeless> sleep
<mgz> how very unlifeless
<lifeless> :>
<ocharles> :)
<soren> ocharles: https://launchpad.net/builders shows you the length of the  build queue.
<mpt> Is it possible to mark an Ubuntu blueprint as superseded, or will LP always time out trying to load a list of 4139 blueprints that it might be superseded by? :-)
<mgz> there must be some way to cheat on that :)
 * maxb discovers that LP is much better at building packages if they're actually uploaded ...... oops :-)
<nigelb> heh
<mpt> (reported bug 1071704 on the timeout)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1071704 in Launchpad itself ""Mark superseded" (+supersede) always times out for Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071704
<eLBati> ciao
<eLBati> is it possible that lp ml has some problems with emails delivering?
<eLBati> see https://lists.launchpad.net/openerp-expert-framework/msg00778.html and http://www.mail-archive.com/openerp-expert-framework@lists.launchpad.net/msg00920.html
<eLBati> april's email arrived now
<rich_b> How do I contact Launch pad Admin
<rich_b> ping
<rich_b> Please anyone tell me how to contact Admin at Launch pad
<benji> rich_b: you can ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/ or file a bug (depending on the nature of your communication needs)
<rich_b> Thanks benji I have done that, I have been sent to to #freenode on irc.freenode.net (Via IRC client)
<rich_b> And told to ask for Admin
<benji> rich_b: hmm, all the launchpad folks in charge of maintenance things are probably distracted right now; I'm not sure how to direct you further
<rich_b> Ok thanks, I will try later.  As it the first time that I ever use IRC I hope I can get back here !
<cjwatson> rich_b: It might help to ask straight out what you actually want
<cjwatson> (I'm not a Launchpad admin; this is just general IRC advice)
<rich_b> I would like launch pad delete items from a question I asked on launch pad
<czajkowski> what kind of items
<cjwatson> rich_b: OK, you want https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/ then
<rich_b> My company name and telephone number
<czajkowski> but if you post all yiur details in the link cjwatson has posted it will get looked at
<czajkowski> just create a new question
<czajkowski> and kink it to where yiu need stuff removed
<rich_b> sorry I do not understand complety
<czajkowski> what bit can i try and clear up for you?
<rich_b> I have a question on Launch Pad which wish to Delete
<rich_b> How is this done
<czajkowski> rich_b you will need to file a request via the link.above
<czajkowski> giving the information there rather than irc
<rich_b> Ok
<rich_b> Please show me the link again please
<rich_b> I have never used IRC untill today, so I need help....thanks
<rich_b> Are you saying the links at top  http://dev.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> rich_b: the link you need is https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/ and then click on "Ask a question"
<cjwatson> Give the necessary details of what you need to be deleted there
<rich_b> Ubuntu “ffmpeg” package Questions Question #211765
<cjwatson> Please give the details in the "Ask a question" link there, not on IRC
<rich_b> Ok sorry
<timour> Hello! I am trying to revert back to the previous version of a source tree, however 'bzr push --overwrite' hangs, and then timeouts leaving a lock.
<timour> I repeated this few times, and I am sure it has worked before. I am on a pretty fast connection, so that cannot be an issue.
<timour> Is there some known problem with LP?
<timour> I get the following error:
<timour> Connection Timeout: disconnecting client after 300.0 seconds
<timour> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<Timothy_Gu> I have a PPA, but I have some questions about versioning. Do I have to use 1.0-0ppa1 or 1.0-0~ppa1?
#launchpad 2012-10-27
<tsimpson> Timothy_Gu: you don't _have to_ use anything, though it's recommended to use the second form so distribution package updates work as expected
<gotwig> Hey, I have to say, I start to hate launchpad.
<gotwig> I think you know what I am about, when you hear the word "Timeout"
<gotwig> I am always getting Timeouts for huge projects
<gotwig> e.g https://translations.launchpad.net/blender/translations all the time
<gotwig> What can I do versus Timeouts
<lifeless> report a bug including the OOPS id shown in the timeout
<lifeless> they are generally code bugs and will need to be fixed by a developer
<gotwig> lifeless: I get these often on pages with very many information on them
<gotwig> lifeless: can you acces https://translations.launchpad.net/blender/translations ?
<lifeless> gotwig: whether I can is irrelevant, because LP has user specific code paths. Please file a bug.
<gotwig> lifeless: can you help me here? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/212315
 * gotwig is afk for 20 mins
 * gotwig is back
<gotwig> can someone help me with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/212315 ?
<lifeless> gotwig: I'm sure the support team will help you, but its the weekend at the moment ;)
<gotwig> DAMN
<gotwig> but I WANT
<gotwig> :D
<gotwig> Blender on Launchpad...
<MTecknology> I'm trying to upload a package to a ppa from a debian box and getting this error.. No host ppa:nginx/stable found in config
<MTecknology> I get that when I try to do  dput ppa:nginx/stable file.changes
<lifeless> MTecknology: you don't have the ppa alias configured, or its a way old debian box without the dput stuff needed for ppas.
<MTecknology> dput -p | grep ppa   shows me [ppa] fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<MTecknology> lifeless: it's a new Debian 6 box
<lifeless> odd then
<MTecknology> :(
<maxb> MTecknology: The ppa alias shipped in Debian 6 is not the same as the ones on recentish Ubuntu
<maxb> If you want to use it in the same manner, you'll need to adjust the config
<MTecknology> maxb: I copied it from an ubuntu box and I'm getting the same error.
<maxb> Oh. It's possible that dput predates support for ppa:someargument, then
<MTecknology> oh..
<maxb> MTecknology: Although it looks like it should.
<MTecknology> I'll bump it up to wheezy and see
<maxb> Perhaps you didnt put the configuration in the right place?
<maxb> The dput changelog is annoyingly unclear about when or if this feature was merged
<maxb> You could of course do it the traditional way and just add a target definition for the specific ppa
<MTecknology> maxb: thanks!
<MTecknology> maxb: hm.. I upgraded the box to wheezy and having the same issue
#launchpad 2012-10-28
<FloSoft> Hi, how can I cancel a build which is waiting for dependencies? (which can never be resolved -.-)
<FloSoft> hmm are all lpia nodes offline? i dont get a "start in x minutes" :/
<maxb> FloSoft:  Yes, lpia is more or less a dead architecture at this point, and it has zero full-time builders
<FloSoft> maxb: hmm how to disable an automatic lpia build then?
<FloSoft> or how to provide a buildserver *lol*
<FloSoft> maxb: do you know how to provide a launchpad buildserver? I'm having some machines around I would allow to do that job?
<maxb> FloSoft: You can prevent Launchpad from trying an lpia build at all by using 'Architecture: i386 amd64' in place of 'Architecture: any' in debian/control
<maxb> There isn't any scope for lp buildds outside of Canonical's control
<FloSoft> hmm my amd64 buildjob doesnt start too :/ hanging on "start in 8minutes" since hours :/
<maxb> All of the amd64 PPA buildds seem to be busy with immense packages - libreoffice and firefox
<FloSoft> yea so there's no way to provide a build-service for launchpad?
<maxb> The security model doesn't allow for builders outside of a single authority's control
<FloSoft> thats a pity that one cant provide i.e a signed/encrypted vm for that
<lifeless> FloSoft: the problem is proving the integrity of things built in such an environment
<lifeless> FloSoft: a hostile build machine could insert trojan code (e.g. by subverting ld)
<lifeless> FloSoft: and running the entire vm encrypted would require homomorphic encryption, which AIUI is just about ready to implement + and -, not a full CPU :)
<mrnuke> hi guys. I'm trying to import my new ssh key into launchpad and I keep getting the "Invalid public key" message
<mrnuke> I'm just pasting the contents of ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<mrnuke> [SOLVED] it turns out I needed a comment at the end of the key.
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> can anybody please see why I can view this file? I've been using Launchpad as a safe store for my code, and I can't access this file http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sivan/hubackup/hubackup--main/view/head:/HUBackup/backend/DeviceInfo.py
<sivang> *can't
 * sivang is trying to figure his old lp creds to log in and report a bug
 * sivang tries to bzr clone
<sivang> *can
<ebergen> you're using launchpad for backups?
<sivang> ebergen: well, not for backups. But for code repo, like github
<sivang> it should come back right?
<sivang> hmm
<sivang> bzr: ERROR: Revision {[('DeviceInfo.py-20051228171301-e1fb836992441989', 'sivan@ubuntu-20060123134147-ed93162e34a1b9f7')]} not present in "KnitVersionedFiles(<bzrlib.knit._KndxIndex object at 0x21fd650>, <bzrlib.knit._KnitKeyAccess object at 0x21fd590>)".
<sivang> I guess that's why I can't access it on lp's web interface
<sivang> is lp down?
<sivang> ebergen: I'll move it to github as soon as I can access the code again...:/
<ebergen> my repo is just hanging
<ebergen> could be my dns though
<sivang> it's not my dns, for sure.
<ebergen> I know yours isn't your dns
<sivang> This is the only backup I had of my code
<sivang> I guess lp support people are all asleep right now..
<ebergen> you don't have a bzr branch locally?
<ebergen> mine works http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~provenscaling-eric/maria/tivo/view/head:/sql/authors.h
<sivang> ebergen: no, all my other stuff are stored on github, and this has bever failed me
<sivang> *never
<sivang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1072482
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1072482 in Launchpad itself "cannot access files stored in lp, both through bzr and through the web interface" [Undecided,New]
<fo0bar> hi, how can I add a comment to a bug with launchpadlib?
<fo0bar> I figured it would be somewhere around bug.activity, but I can't figure it out and haven't found any useful examples
<wgrant> fo0bar: bug.activity is just the history of the bug
<wgrant> If you look at https://api.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#bug you'll see a newMessage method
<fo0bar> wgrant: ahh, message.  so many synonyms.  thanks :)
<wgrant> Yeah, comments are all called messages internally
<fo0bar> interesting, and it even exposes a subject, which doesn't appear to be exposed in the web UI
<fo0bar> err, setting the subject is not exposed in the web UI.  displaying it is.
<wgrant> Right, you can't override that in the web UI, just via mail and API
<fo0bar> wgrant: thanks again.  are you in copenhagen?  I asked that question initially and thought "wait, everyone who would answer that is probably asleep right now" :)
<fo0bar> or at least turning down for the day
<wgrant> Nah, a few of us are at home
#launchpad 2013-10-21
<vankooch> Hi, which distro series name do I need to set in change og when committing ppa on launchpad, soucy is not working
<vankooch> changelog
<tsimpson> well soucy is not a valid distribution, did you mean saucy?
<vankooch> ohh I see..damn I'm stupid ;9
<benji> is qastaging.launchpad.net unhappy?  I'm getting the "Please try again" page on all requests.
#launchpad 2013-10-22
<DarkPlayer2> wgrant: hi, which requirements do I need to fulfill to get the permission to build on armhf?
<czajkowski> DarkPlayer2: https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<DarkPlayer2> czajkowsk2: thanks
<DarkPlayer2> lol without the 2 ;-)
<ionelmc> after uploading the .changes file to my ppa what do i do next ?
<ionelmc> i don't see any package in the web interface
<cjwatson> it should show up within ten minutes or so.  If not and you haven't got a rejection mail, check whether you remembered to sign your .changes with a key registered in Launchpad
<ionelmc> aaah
<ionelmc> i didn't register any key ...
<cjwatson> ionelmc: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<ionelmc> how do i publish my gpg key?
<cjwatson> there's a link in the page I just gave you
<ionelmc> cjwatson: there's no command to publish it explicitly
<ionelmc> is it done automatically?
<ionelmc> i get this in the ui "Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key"
<ionelmc> it would appear this is `gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys XXXX` - someone might want to update this https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<cjwatson> ionelmc: It's documented on the +editpgpkeys page in Launchpad itself
<cjwatson> ("How to get the fingerprint" -> pop-up saying "You must ensure your key is in the Ubuntu keyserver", containing a link to instructions
<cjwatson> )
<ionelmc> there's no such thing in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<ionelmc> cjwatson: maybe you sent me link to the wrong page ?
<cjwatson> ionelmc: Packaging/UploadErrors links to https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys which is as I described
<ionelmc> cjwatson: there's absolutely no help about actually publishing via command line, are you trolling me?
<cjwatson> I'm attempting to help you and resent that implication
<cjwatson> (I'm going to clarify Packaging/UploadErrors as soon as my network connection stops being even slower than usual)
<cjwatson> (Oh, and phone call now ...)
<cjwatson> The full help page linked indirectly from +editpgpkeys is https://launchpad.net/+help-registry/import-pgp-key.html
<TheLordOfTime> are PPAs set up yet to build for trusty?
<cjwatson> And it's true that https://launchpad.net/+help-registry/openpgp-keys.html#publish doesn't have a --send-keys based option; I wonder if that's somewhere else
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: Yes
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: awesome, wasn't sure if they were configured yet.  :)
<TheLordOfTime> thanks.
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: I don't think any specific configuration is involved any more, once the archive is open
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: well, apart from me updating whatever i'm uploading for the version-specific build-deps and such
<cjwatson> Sure
<TheLordOfTime> ... pffffffffft the only thing I hate about PPAs and updating them with Debian's stuff is when they add a build-dep that's in Saucy and later but not earlier versions >.>
<TheLordOfTime> (nginx ppas fall into this category)
<ionelmc> is it just me or it's normal that +editpgpkeys asks me to relogin every minute ?
<ionelmc> i have follower the confirmation link in the email but no gpg keys appear to be attached to my account in lauchpad
<saiarcot895> ionelmc: I think it's for security purposes that you have to relogin every time you access +editpgpkeys
<ionelmc> odd, worked the second time
<ionelmc> strange enough, before i added my gpg key i got "Successfully uploaded packages." from dput - shouldn't that be an error?
<ionelmc> when uploading with dput, can i make a package be available for multiple distros ?
<ionelmc> how can i remove something that i uploaded with dput ?
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: upload a newer version to the PPA, it'll overwrite
<TheLordOfTime> or rather, replace. (and by newer version, even if you just bump up the package revision number and not the software version number that should work, but it depends partly on your versioning schema on whether it works or not)
<ionelmc> what if i want to have multiple versions uploaded ?
<TheLordOfTime> (versioning schema = 1.2.3-1 for example)
<TheLordOfTime> define "multiple versions"
<ionelmc> i want to have 1.1 and 1.2 in my ppa
<ionelmc> but you said 1.2 will override the prev releease
<TheLordOfTime> upload different source package names, program1.1 and program1.2 for example
<ionelmc> is this a limitation of the ppa ?
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: that's a limitation of debian repositories in general, isn't it, you can't upload two source packages with the same name but different versions to the same release target?
<TheLordOfTime> (since you obviously know the system better than me :P)
<ionelmc> cause i remember mongodb having available multiple versions in the same repo
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: i think they did that by having separate package names for the differing versions, but that's something cjwatson would be more familiar with
<ionelmc> you could install the latest or prev release if you specify "=2.2" or something like that
<TheLordOfTime> i very rarely upload two versions of the same software to one PPA
<ionelmc> eg, i had done "apt-get install mongodb-10gen=2.2.4"
<ionelmc> that means they had multiple versions available in the repo for the same distro
<ionelmc> that wasn't a ppa, that's why i asked if it's a ppa limitation
<TheLordOfTime> that doesn't mean they had them both simultaneously available as separate distinct packages, that just means that 2.3.2 was uploaded to the repo for that release after 2.2.4 and was available
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: i'm unfamiliar with howt he PPA systems are actually set up, but in theory you can upload 1.1
<ionelmc> isn't it the same with ppas then ?
<TheLordOfTime> and then 1.2 (which will supersede the 1.1. version by default)
<TheLordOfTime> and then people would have to specifically specify package=1.1 when they do apt-get install
<TheLordOfTime> but if you want them to eliminate that step i think you'd have to create separate source packages with a different name, like if the software is foo
<TheLordOfTime> foo = 1.1, and foo1.2 = 1.2
<TheLordOfTime> but again, cjwatson would know more
<ionelmc> ok, so only minor releases are kept ... maintenance releases are not ?
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: i can't answer that, so you'll need to be patient and wait for someone more familiar with the system to answer
<TheLordOfTime> they'd be able to answer better than I
<ionelmc> cjwatson: still around?
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: he's in a couple channels i think, doing a few things at once...
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: The repository format permits multiple packages with the same name but different versions, but since they're mostly pointless (apt will only select the newest), they generally only exist transiently
<cjwatson> If you want to publish multiple versions in parallel you should use different package names
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: i.e. what i recommended, right?
<cjwatson> ionelmc: It's not an error from dput because dput just dumps things into a queue and doesn't know that there's going to be an error later
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: yes
<cjwatson> ionelmc: minor vs. maintenance is a policy question that's up to the packager
<cjwatson> ionelmc: For most packages it's entirely pointless (in fact, a negative) to have more than one version published in parallel for a single series - it increases your support burden
<cjwatson> So you have to take a positive step to offer multiple versions at once, i.e. rename the package
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: Actually not quite what you recommended - Launchpad will supersede the old version unless you rename it, there isn't a "by default" here because that implies the ability to override the default
<cjwatson> And yes, this is a policy decision in Launchpad; other Debian-format repositories might choose to keep multiple versions
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: well, the general concept then, my initial suggestion was to have two source packages with different names, i.e. foo1 and foo2 for version1 and version2 or something
<TheLordOfTime> that was the "basic concept" i menat
<TheLordOfTime> meant*
<TheLordOfTime> ... grrrr FTBFS is evil *shifts attention*
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: Sure
<ionelmc> cjwatson: is there a way to have package "variants" in a ppa ?; eg: i want to upload a patched version of python but there are 3 variants of patches
<ionelmc> maybe it's just better to have 3 ppa instead
<saiarcot895> ionelmc: you would either need 3 PPAs or 3 source packages
<cjwatson> (a) such things are generally a terrible idea :-) (b) not really PPA-specific; either prepare suitable source packages or use multiple archives
<TheLordOfTime> s/3 source packages/3 separate source packages/
<TheLordOfTime> (just in case they didn't catch that)
<TheLordOfTime> s/catch/assume/
<cjwatson> or one source package with multiple build passes with different patches applied, although that gets pretty cumbersome
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<cjwatson> (and is probably a nightmare for python given how low down the dependency stack it is)
<ionelmc> ok nevermind, i go with only 1 patch :)
<ionelmc> if i upload a custom build of python in a ppa i don't need to fiddle with the version right?
<ionelmc> god damn it, /boot is full again
<saiarcot895> ionelmc: you may need to, to make sure your version doesn't conflict with a published version and that your version is installed
<cjwatson> Clashing versions with the primary archive you're based on is a really bad idea.  Versions are cheap, use a new one
<cjwatson> I think LP will reject attempts to do that though I haven't yet found it in the source
<ionelmc> cjwatson: ok, so if the version from ubuntu's repo is "2.7.3-0ubuntu3.4" should i name it something like "2.7.3-mypatch1"
<ionelmc> what's the "0" in "2.7.3-0ubuntu3.4" for ?
<ionelmc> first message is a question, if forgot the question mark
<cjwatson> ionelmc: We recommend you follow https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#versioning
<cjwatson> And see the Debian Policy Manual for general questions about versions
<cjwatson> You should certainly not delete the "0ubuntu3.4" part
<ionelmc> allright, thanks
<ionelmc> "NOTICE: 'python2.7' packaging is maintained in the 'Bzr' version control system" i should not care about this right?
<ionelmc> there was a way to quickly add an entry to the changelog - can anyone help me with a link ?
<tsimpson> use debchange or dch from the decscripts package
<cjwatson> You don't need to care about the version control system containing the Ubuntu package if you aren't attempting to contribute your changes to Ubuntu
<ionelmc> how do i make dch use my email ?
<cjwatson> export DEBEMAIL=whatever@example.org
<ionelmc> and the name?
<cjwatson> man dch
<cjwatson> it documents all this
<ionelmc> i was looking for some configuration file, like in git
<ionelmc> all so confusing :)
<cjwatson> I'm telling you what exists ...
<ionelmc> cjwatson: is there a way to make dch append a message in the changelog without opening the editor
<ionelmc> i've looked in the man, did not notice an option for that
<TheLordOfTime> why would you not want to edit the changelog and specify your changes, which is why the changelog exists?
<cjwatson> ionelmc: "If the text of the change is given on the command line, debchange will run in batch mode and simply add the text, with line breaks as necessary, at the appropriate place in debian/changelog (or the changelog specified by options, as described below)."
<cjwatson> first paragraph of the DESCRIPTION section
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: it's sometimes convenient to do it from a script
<ionelmc> oh damn, it was too obvious, that's why i didn't see it
<ionelmc> :)
<ionelmc> cjwatson: can i make building run sooner ? it say 1h
<ionelmc> what does the build score mean ? it's some sort of priority ?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> There's a "What's this" link right next to the score that explains it, even
<cjwatson> I've moved a couple of builders around to level out the queues a little, but it's a shared system
<ionelmc> nice, now it say 46minutes
 * cjwatson recovers a few disabled builders too
<cjwatson> Hmm, or not, I suspect those need more empowered intervention
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: true.
<esing> hi, I want to report a bug for ubuntu on launchpad, but I get this bug message when trying to report the bug  "Invalid OpenID transaction"
<dobey> esing: clear your cookies/cache for launchpad and retry
<esing> dobey, Clearing cache/cookies, restarting firefox doesn't help. With chromium it works though
<esing> How do I report a bug on launchpad? I logged in and clicked on "report a bug" but Iam always forwarded to the FAQ
<dobey> esing: you have to report a bug against the source package for the thing you're wanting to report a bug about. easiest way is to just run "ubuntu-bug $packagename" on your computer
<dobey> esing: it will collect any extra info relevant to the package, and open a browser window for you to report the bug, and will attach the extra info automatically
<ionelmc> what's an easy way to upload a package to my ppa for a different distro than i have installed ? (it's still ubuntu, i have precise installed)
<ionelmc> like a way to do `apt-get source pkg` but get it from other distro
<ionelmc> and then upload to my ppa
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: create another version of the package, same source package name, but with a version that is specific to that ubuntu release?  Such as, for example, 1.2.3-3-ubuntu12.04 (for precise), and in the debian/changelog just specify "precise" instead of the other version of ubuntu?
<ionelmc> TheLordOfTime: yeah but i want to pull the sources from, say, saucy while i work on precise
<ionelmc> cause saucy might have totally different versions or source
<ionelmc> is there a way to do that?
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: perhaps i sohuld ask exactly what you're trying to do.  Assuming for a minute you are talking about some example package, say, foobarbaz, are you trying to download the source for foobarbaz in Saucy so that you can tweak it on Precise, then upload it to a PPA for Saucy or something?
<TheLordOfTime> upload it back to a PPA*
<TheLordOfTime> (for clarification)
<ionelmc> TheLordOfTime: i have this patch that i want to apply for every version of python in every ubuntu release
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: "for every version of python"
<TheLordOfTime> there's python2 and python3 in the repos ;)
<ionelmc> i mean i could make a vm for every ubuntu release, but it just a pain in the ass having to setup everything 4x times
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: that's not what i was saying
<TheLordOfTime> i was going to say that if you know the name of the source package you can get the .dsc files from Launchpad, and then dget -u the URL for the dsc
<TheLordOfTime> and then download that source package for a given release
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: what's the actual source package name, though, since there's a couple python source packages in the repos :p
<ionelmc> and then i can just debuild+dput after patch right ?
<ionelmc> pythonX.x-minimal
<TheLordOfTime> that wasn't my question
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: what is the "source package" not the binary package
<ionelmc> and -dev
<TheLordOfTime> for example, python2.7 is the source package for python2.7-minimal and python2.7-dev
<ionelmc> aaah
<TheLordOfTime> as well as libpython2.7-*
<ionelmc> right
<TheLordOfTime> so i ask again, what's the source package, not the built binaries
<ionelmc> python2.7 and 3.3 or whatever is the 3.x
<ionelmc> the thing is, the changelog from python2.7's source has only precise/unstable tags
<TheLordOfTime> well i just told you what python2.7 was.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7 is the list of the source packages in each release.
<ionelmc> so it must mean that in other distros there is a **different** source package
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: i think you need to research debian packaging a little more, no offense, because each release has its own section in the repositories
<TheLordOfTime> that's why different releases can have different versions of the same source package
<TheLordOfTime> anyways, if you know the source package, you can look at the list of the packages of that source package in each release, and there's dropdown arrows next to there to get more details
<TheLordOfTime> and a link to the .dsc
<TheLordOfTime> use whichever one has the latest version tag and is *not* in proposed
<ionelmc> ok
<TheLordOfTime> so for example
<ionelmc> i'm more newbie than you think
<ionelmc> i don't even know what the .dsc is for :)
<TheLordOfTime> to get 2.7.3-5ubuntu4.3 for Quantal, open the terminal.
<TheLordOfTime> make a directory to store them in, somewhere.
<TheLordOfTime> go to that directory (cd dirname    replace dirname with the actual directory name)
<TheLordOfTime> then do this, assuming you've got dget (it's not default): dget -u https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/python2.7_2.7.3-5ubuntu4.3.dsc
<TheLordOfTime> assuming you installed the packaging tools it should be in there
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: for very good reasons, though, i'm going to ask what exactly this patch is for and why you need to apply it to *every* version of python..
<TheLordOfTime> because python2 != python3 and such
<TheLordOfTime> (and patches for one might not work on the other)
<ionelmc> TheLordOfTime: allright, thanks
<ionelmc> TheLordOfTime: these are the patches https://github.com/wyplay/pytracemalloc/
<ionelmc> i just want to have a ppa for that, it's a hassle to apply it every time you need to trace memory usage
<ionelmc> now before you wonder why i would use such a nasty way of tracing memory usage, it's the best - very reliable (tracks freelists) and fast-ish compared to everything else
<TheLordOfTime> wasn't wondering that at all, was just wondering what you were doing messing with the python packages :)
<TheLordOfTime> 'tis all
<esing> Thanks dobey, that worked
<ionelmc> TheLordOfTime: still there?
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: eating pizza, sup
<ionelmc> i got "PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket. This upload queue does not permit SECURITY uploads."
<ionelmc> i pulled the .dsc from the security section
<ionelmc> was that a bad idea
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: replace precise-security or whatever it is with just precise
<ionelmc> what's the difference?
<TheLordOfTime> just how the actual repository prioritizes them.  just remove the -security or -updates part wwhen you make a new changelog entry before dput-ing into your ppa
<TheLordOfTime> prioritizes and handles them*
<ionelmc> aah ok
<ionelmc> TheLordOfTime: but the .dsc i want is from the precise-security, cause it is newer than precise right?
<TheLordOfTime> ionelmc: correct, you want the newest (latest) version of the package as exists in the repositories, that would either be in precise-updates or precise-security, but ultimately the new changelog entry (for PPA uploads) is only going to be the release, not release-security (where RELEASE = precise, quantal, etc.)
<ionelmc> allright
<ionelmc> thank you
<cjwatson> ionelmc: the much easier answer to your question about downloading a source package from a different series is: pull-lp-source
<cjwatson> (read its man page)
<ionelmc> cjwatson: but that's not available in precise right?
<ionelmc> 13.10 ?
<ionelmc> i hacked some shell scripts together (with dget as TheLordOfTime told me) to do it if you wanna critique: https://gist.github.com/ionelmc/7109195
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: didn't know about that one, available in 12.04?
 * TheLordOfTime is used to the old dget method :p
<ionelmc> i have to keep that list of dsc files uptodate sadly
<ionelmc> damn, it's available in precise
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime,ionelmc: dates back to intrepid
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: didn't know, thanks.
<cjwatson> i.e. all currently supported releases have it
<TheLordOfTime> (yep)
<ionelmc> cjwatson: thanks
<ionelmc> looks much better now https://gist.github.com/ionelmc/7109195
<ionelmc> how do people usually maintain ppas with patched packages ?
<TheLordOfTime> recipes, or the old fashioned, do everything by hand way
<TheLordOfTime> (i prefer the hands on, do it myself way, because then I can testbuild with sbuild locally)
<TheLordOfTime> (before pushing to the PPAs)
<cjwatson> I'm certainly not the person to ask, I get my patches into Ubuntu ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<TheLordOfTime> i usually don't author patches myself, I just cherry-pick em from upstream...
<TheLordOfTime> unless you count the patch which radically redesigned how php5-fpm works for everyone and has screwed over many a new server admin
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> (or rather, the patch which changed where php5-fpm listens :P)
#launchpad 2013-10-23
<bioman> Hello
<bioman> I cannot use launchpad, it says "bzr: ERROR: The user eric has not registered any SSH keys with Launchpad." but I have one. May I have some help please ?
<cjwatson> Are you sure "eric" is your Launchpad username?
<bioman> cjwatson: hmm... sorry... I've just realized it is not the right user name
<beuno> bioman, so you need to do: bzr launchpad-login YOURUSERNAME
<bioman> beuno: yep :) It works now. Thanks !
<mattw> I think I may have filed a bug (#1242794) incorrectly, but I don't see how to fix it. It should be for saucy but only shows up at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bugs
<mattw> Is this just because the bug is still "new" or did I drop it someplace it won't be seen?
<cjwatson> That's fine, most bugs don't need to be targeted to a specific release
<TheLordOfTime> what cjwatson said, mattw
<cjwatson> Bug targeting is more about where the developer intends to fix the bug than where it was observed
<mattw> Makes sense, thank you both
<TheLordOfTime> you're spot on there, cjwatson :0
<TheLordOfTime> :) *
<lfaraone> For commercial subscriptions, is there any support for access-controlled PPAs?
<lfaraone> Oh, right, nevermind, private PPAs are a thing. I remember using one in the ubuntu font trial.
<dobey> yes, private ppas
#launchpad 2013-10-25
<jose> hey guys, anyone around like to give me a hand with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/238017 ?
<wgrant> jose: Can you provide some evidence of an official decision, or get agreement from an owner or admin of the teams?
<wgrant> I'm not really going to delete a 1500 person team without some kind of extensive corroboration :)
<jose> wgrant: hmm, it's all been worked on a Trello card, let me get a screenshot for it
<jose> would that be enough?
<wgrant> I'd prefer to see some visible consensus from the LoCo council
<wgrant> This is a pretty unprecedented request.
<jose> wgrant: may I PM?
<wgrant> jose: Sure
<lifeless> win 51
<czajkowski> jose: you really should mail help@lp.net with the log of that kind of decesion in future
<czajkowski> lifeless: any idea what tz kees cook is in ?
<lifeless> czajkowski: usually portland
<lifeless> czajkowski: may be in edinburgh this week
<czajkowski> lifeless: thanks
<jose> czajkowski: oh, didn't know that existed, thanks a bunch!
#launchpad 2013-10-26
<jose> wgrant: hey, around?
<wgrant> jose: Hi
<jose> hey, would you mind a PM?
<wgrant> Sure
<vadi> Hiya. I'm suddenly having difficulty building a package on LP after not having done so for a while. My build, log available at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/155013232/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.mudlet_1%3A2.1-4ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz, is failing with "gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found". However, I don't understand why, because I am still signing my build when I do debuild - "Successfully signed dsc and changes files" and d
<wgrant> vadi: That's not an error, just a normal warning.
<wgrant> "dpkg-source: info: fuzz is not allowed when applying patches
<wgrant> dpkg-source: info: if patch 'project_file' is correctly applied by quilt, use 'quilt refresh' to update it"
<wgrant> That's the error.
<wgrant> dpkg-source: error: LC_ALL=C patch -t -F 0 -N -p1 -u -V never -g0 -E -b -B .pc/project_file/ --reject-file=- < mudlet-2.1/debian/patches/project_file gave error exit status 1
<vadi> Ah. Okay, makes sense. I'll follow its prompting then.
<vadi> If I do this fix, I would not adversely affect building my packages for earlier versions of Ubuntu, would I? Since removing fuzz would just be increasing the accuracy of the patch.
<cjwatson> vadi: Not if you're building the same source package (or very nearly) for earlier versions.
<vadi> Thank you
<cjwatson> vadi: The relevant target for the accuracy of the patch is the upstream tarball you're using.
<vadi> It's my own software in this case. Yeah.
<bjsnider> something's not right
<bjsnider> i can't update my ppa's description
<bjsnider> got build failures with no log
<ankrj> Hello, an anyone tell me how I can apply for the Ubuntu Server membership on Launchpad?
#launchpad 2013-10-27
<glen> hi. i have project linked with cvs sync, i would like to stop cvs sync and start commiting https://launchpad.net/smarty-gettext
<glen> how do i proceed
<glen> currently i can't even find where the sync is setup
#launchpad 2014-10-20
<mithro> Is there a help/support IRC channel for launchpad at all? I feel a bit silly about posting a question like "I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to get the equivalent of 'floating download link' (kind of like raw.github with a branch name) for a bzr repo." to answers.launchpad
<cjwatson> mithro: this is that help/support IRC channel
<cjwatson> mithro: could you give an example of the kind of github link you're talking about?
<flixr> hi guys, anyone around that can enable a failing vcs import again? https://code.launchpad.net/~morse-simulator/morse-simulator/packaging-trunk
<mithro> cjwatson: I ended up creating an AskUbuntu question about it -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/539225/how-do-you-create-a-floating-download-link-to-file-in-bzr-hosted-on-launchpad - Guess I should actually create an answers.launchpad question too?
<dobey> flixr: it's imported now
<flixr> dobey, thx!
<cjwatson> mithro: No need; I'll answer on AU
<mithro> cjwatson: thanks!
<teward> I think there's a bug in the Ubuntu project "Nominate for Series" screen with alphabetical sort... should I file a bug about it?
<teward> or is it simple enough to just report the issue here
<cjwatson> teward: For that sort of thing, bug please
<teward> cjwatson: against Launchpad itself?
<teward> cjwatson: bug filed, thanks.
<teward> (against Launchpad itself)
<cjwatson> yep
<mapreri> is there a way to clone a bug in launchpad?
<dobey> why would you clone a bug?
<mapreri> dobey: because the reported mixed two issue
<mapreri> (never dealt with debbugs??)
<dobey> mapreri: then you want to split part of the description to a new bug? no, there is no way to do that magically. just copy the part of the description for the second bug and file a new bug for it.
<mapreri> dobey: ok, then I'll ^C + ^V
<ashp> Hey all, is there any way to debug openid failures against launchpad (from the launchpad side)?
<ashp> We're getting a failure from gerrit and I'm convinced it's due to our ssl certs but... I'm having trouble convincing anyone
<ashp> it's been days now and I'm a sad camper :/
#launchpad 2014-10-21
<efm> I'm checking out a package and am getting an errro
<efm> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.95.84)' can't be established.
<efm> RSA key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89.
<efm> No matching host key fingerprint found in DNS.
<DarkPlayer> hi, can some admin please change the upstream git repo url in this branch https://code.launchpad.net/pipelight from git://fds-team.de/pipelight.git to git://repos.fds-team.de/pipelight.git ?
<cjwatson> DarkPlayer: sure - done
<DarkPlayer> cjwatson: thank you
#launchpad 2014-10-22
<stokachu> anyone know if these GET methods work? https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html#countries
<stokachu> i get 404 errors when attempting to access it
<wgrant> stokachu: The URLs on that page are often inaccurate. In this case it's '+countries', not just 'countries'. What are you using it for?
<stokachu> wgrant: just writing some api bindings and was testing out the countries api
<stokachu> nothing major
<wgrant> Ah :)
<wgrant> You're not using the WADL?
<stokachu> wgrant: nah this is in perl
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> Oh dear :)
<stokachu> lol yea so i didn't want to draw to much attention
<stokachu> wgrant: cool that was it, tests work now thx
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> The correct URL is in the top-level collection definitions in the WADL. I'm not sure wy the docs are wrong, but the URLs for most objects are complicated and so slightly wrong in the docs anyway.
<stokachu> wgrant: where can i find those wadl information?
<stokachu> wgrant: https://metacpan.org/release/ADAMJS/Net-Launchpad-Client-1.2.1 if you're ever curious
<stokachu> it shouldnt make your eyes bleed too bad
<wgrant> stokachu: A GET to the API root with an Accept header of "application/vd.sun.wadl+xml". This is documented on https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking, fwiw.
<wgrant> Also, a GET to the application root itself will give you the root collects as JSON.
<wgrant> eg. https://api.launchpad.net/1.0//?ws.accept=application/json
<stokachu> ah ok nice
<wgrant> (ws.accept overrides the Accepts header, for easy poking in a browser)
<wgrant> The HTML docs are generated from the machine-readable WADL. You don't need to parse the WADL unless you want something like launchpadlib, where objects know about their methods, and check arguments automatically, etc.
<stokachu> ok cool thanks man
<stokachu> ah nice this root collections will help
<stokachu> dont have to worry about hardcoding those toplevel urls
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> There's no way to discover the methods or their parameters from the JSON, but if you know what you want then that's fine.
<stokachu> yea i think with this, the existing documentation, and just inspecting the return content should be good enough
<teward> is the process to request arm builds on a PPA documented anywhere
<wgrant> https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<teward> wgrant: thanks
<ricotz> hi, is there something wrong with the ppa-builders, they are all in "Cleaning" mode but one, it seems some of those are doing that for quite some time, is this intended in this amount, thanks
<teward> wgrant: who do i poke if it looks like the ppa builders are all broken or stuck on something?
<wgrant> teward: Me. And indeed, something is up, let me see.
<wgrant> We're all in the US atm, so just waking up.
<teward> wgrant: i hear ya, I"m eastern US too...
<teward> the girlfriend kicking me in her sleep woke me up though :P
<teward> that's the unexpected-shock way of waking up xD
<wgrant> teward: It's coming back now.
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know.
<teward> wgrant: you're welcome, actually, give ricotz the credit :)
<teward> i just did a targeted ping :)
<ricotz> wgrant, thanks!
<wgrant> ricotz: Thank you.
<wgrant> There was a glitch a couple of hours ago which knocked most of them out.
<ricotz> wgrant, i see, although looking at https://launchpad.net/builders/lcy01-01/+history indicates a long lasting problem
<wgrant> ricotz: lcy01 is extra special.
<wgrant> And sorta broken atm.
<ricotz> since it claims it handled the last build nearly a month ago
<wgrant> lgw01 is one datacentre, lcy01 is the other.
<wgrant> lcy01's cloud isn't quite stable yet.
<ricotz> ah alright
<wgrant> lgw01 provides more than enough capacity, fortunately.
<wgrant> When it's not all confused like it was just now.
<ricotz> i see, looking good now
<teward> wgrant: thanks for poking it :)
<cjwatson> wgrant: What did you do to fix up lgw01 (for my information)?
<wgrant> cjwatson: one of them was still alive, so I just manage-builders --virtual --disable, manage-builders --virtual --enable
<wgrant> I really need to add options to filter by status and VM host.
<wgrant> And perhaps to dirty in one hit.
<ricotz> wgrant, are there still issues with e.g. publishing ppa-packages?
<ricotz> finished 53mins ago -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+sourcepub/4489809/+listing-archive-extra
<cjwatson> ricotz: yes, I'm tracking that down
<wgrant> Hm
<wgrant> cron.ppa must be hung.
<cjwatson> wgrant: (#webops)
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks
<wgrant> Ah yeah
<wgrant> Stil cathing up; only just got back to IRC.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<ricotz> wgrant, all idle builders are "Cleaning" again ;)
<teward> wgrant: ppa builders all at 'cleaning' again, is something major going on?
<wgrant> teward, ricotz: yes, we're still working on the issue.
<teward> wgrant: ack.
<rocketnine> hi
#launchpad 2014-10-23
<mitchell> I forgot my launchpad account password, and my email provider is out of service.  would an admin please help me fix my account?
<wgrant> mitchell: You'll see a support link at the bottom of the login page.
<wgrant> They can assist you.
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> i'm wanting to know, how can I identify armhf build in debian/rules ?
<sergio-br2> servers in launchpad do a cross compiler to arm, right?
<wgrant> dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH
<wgrant> But DEB_BUILD_ARCH and DEB_HOST_ARCH will always match on Launchpad today. We use qemu-user; we do not cross-compile.
<sergio-br2> uname -m is other possibility?
<sergio-br2> a friend got armv7l with it
<wgrant> Why would you use that?
<wgrant> The DEB_HOST_* variables provided by dpkg-architecture are the only things you can rely on.
<wgrant> uname -m will usually happen to do the right thing on Launchpad, but nothing new should be relying on that.
<wgrant> dpkg-architecture is for exactly this purpose.
<sergio-br2> nah, the first you told is better, right?
<sergio-br2> so, in the rules, i use DEB_HOST_ARCH ?
<sergio-br2> or
<sergio-br2> ifeq ($(shell dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH),armhf)
<wgrant> That sort of thing, yes.
<sergio-br2> ok
<sergio-br2> could you see this? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/256077
<sergio-br2> i'm wanting to build packages for armhf
<wgrant> sergio-br2: Done.
<sergio-br2> :)
<sergio-br2> so i can build arm packages now?
<wgrant> Yes.
<sergio-br2> thanks
<sergio-br2> wgrant, so using Architecture: any, it'll compile for the 3 architectures ?
<sergio-br2> i have a package here, that depends in nvidia-cg-dev and nvidia-cg-toolkit, but it depends only in PC architecture
<sergio-br2> without the nvidia-cg-dev, i get a problem to build
<sergio-br2> but not in arm.
<sergio-br2> Are there any way in debian/control to use nvidia-cg-dev | dummy or no-package ?
<sergio-br2> i don't know if it's possible to have a build-depend exclusive for one architecture
<StevenK> sergio-br2: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<sergio-br2> ah, I have to use a !
<sergio-br2> ok
<sergio-br2> thanks!
<StevenK> sergio-br2: You're welcome
<sergio-br2> so for armhf
<sergio-br2> nvidia-cg-dev [!armhf]
<sergio-br2> since this package is not in armhf repo
<StevenK> You can do the converse, nvidia-cg-dev [i386 amd64]
<StevenK> Instead
<sergio-br2> hum, yeah
<PLoctaux> Hello!
<PLoctaux> I have a question : I have a .c file, and I want to publish it to my ppa (It's my first time) Anyone knows how to do that?
<teward> PLoctaux: package your C file as an actual built executable binary.  http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ is relevant.
<teward> and by 'package' i mean as a Debian package, not as just the executable
<PLoctaux> teward, Thanks! I appreciate that!
<teward> totally honest yet stupid question - when will PPAs be able to build for Vivid?
<cjwatson> teward: before end of week
<wgrant> Once vivid exists :)
<cjwatson> I think my previous answer stands too :)
<cjwatson> unless you know of a reason we can't break our record
<wgrant> I don't see why we can't have it done this evening if we try :)
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> I want to know if there are problems building packages for arm with neon enabled
<ki7mt> Hello All, quick quesiton. I'm packaging a project that requires downloading the SRC packages from Sourceforge, and one HTML from a WEB URL. This all works as expected using pbuilder on my devel machine. I've nto set it to Launchpad to build as I was told, server builds cannot download anything in order to build a package, is this true?
<ki7mt> .. not sent it to LP . ..
<cjwatson> That's right, you can't fetch external network objects in Launchpad builds; you have to put copies in your source package (for example, automatically fetch them when you build your source package) or put them in other packages that you build-depend on.
<cjwatson> The build servers are firewalled such that they can only fetch anything from a very limited number of hosts.
<ki7mt> cjwatson, Ok, thanks. I thought that was the case, but needed official confirmation so i could pass that to the upstream dev's
<lazyPower> is there any particular reason that launchpad is being finicky on letting me file a bug against a juju charm bundle? http://i.imgur.com/RORkawI.png
<lazyPower> i followed the link from this resource to file the bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~bigdata-charmers/charms/bundles/high-peformance-batch-processing/bundle
<lazyPower> when i choose "I dont know" it just 500 errors and refuses to do anything helpful wrt to letting me file a bug
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant: heh.  Just wonderin, because I'd like to publish an nginx update for vivid to the nginx ppas, but i'm pretty patient.  :)
#launchpad 2014-10-24
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant: checking in - is vivid able to be published to in the PPAs, yet?  I'd like to at least copy the Utopic packages in the PPAs I have to Vivid, but if I have to wait until Monday that's fine too.  Forgive my relentless curiousity, too.  :)
<wgrant> teward: Yep, should be working now.
<wgrant> We opened about 10 hours ago.
<teward> wgrant: nice, i'm just going to do a binary copy for now once it builds, but it'll be great to at least have SOMETHING there :)
<teward> wgrant: i trust also that the issue with the builders getting stuck on Cleaning was also resolved?
<teward> since it was definitely delaying some well-needed updates
<wgrant> Capacity was reduced for about 12 hours.
<wgrant> But it's all totally happy now.
<teward> nice
<cjwatson> Resolved for lgw01, anyway.  lcy01 is a longer-term issue.
<cjwatson> Although I think being worked on.
<wgrant> Indeed, some good progress there. Bu we don't have queues above 5 minutes aslong as lgw01 is wokring.
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant:  (late response/reply) Well, thank you both for addressing that issue, glad to see it's resolved for the most part :)
<dalibro> hi, anyone? :)
#launchpad 2014-10-25
<Laibsch> Where can I file a bug report against launchpad janitor?
<Laibsch> the bug page of said janitor keeps crashing, btw, but I guess that is a bug in LP itself: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~janitor          (Error ID:         OOPS-527d00d805a1bed056e8977efc793a21)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-527d00d805a1bed056e8977efc793a21
<cjwatson> Laibsch: File such things against Launchpad itself (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad)
<Laibsch> cjwatson: thanks
<Laibsch> congrats on yet another release
<cjwatson> That bug OOPS is a timeout with a five-second query on the denormalised BugTaskFlat query.  I suspect it's in the category of things that will be fixed by new DB servers.
 * Laibsch hopes the Ubuntu phone will become a reality after all
<cjwatson> Thanks
<cjwatson> s/BugTaskFlat query/BugTaskFlat table/
<wgrant> That specific case is not something that's ever likely to be fixed.
<wgrant> ~janitor has commented on a good number of bugs.
<recover> Hello. I am trying to upload a package that uses "dh_bash-completion" in my rules file. It works fine locally but launchpad fails with "Command not found". What am I doing wrong? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/188297907/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.truecrypt_7.1a-5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<teward> recover: you're probably missing a debhelper package in the build deps somewhere.  I take it that you're building TrueCrypt though... you know that's not recommended for use anymore right?
<recover> I know all about it. Do I add dh_bash-completion directly to the "Build-Depends:" line?
<teward>  I'd say hunt down the actual package name for it and then maybe add it to the build deps line.  No guarantee it'll work though, just a theory
<recover> I think I got it, I thought debhelper supplied all the dh_ packages, but I need bash-completion to get the helper
<recover> thanks!
<cjwatson> recover: I'd also suggest using one of the systems that builds your package in a clean chroot to test things locally, for example sbuild (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild)
<cjwatson> Won't be absolutely identical to Launchpad builds in every respect but it's pretty close and it catches things like this
<recover> I am testing with pdebuild, which seems to be working well enough, forgot to do it before uploading but I'm using it now that I know there's a problem
<teward> i use sbuild, as cjwatson said, 'course I now need to update all my chroots because i upgraded the system, but meh.
#launchpad 2014-10-26
<knosys> hello
<knosys> I think there is a bug on the change email feature
<knosys> I would like to ask you before reporting it
<knosys> I received an email , with a confirmation code and a link. So i visited the link, and insert the new password in the two fields i see. Then i submit the form. There is an error because i didnt used the confirmation code anywhere, but anyway i am loged into the site, without using any kind of password. Just visit the link and insert whatever in that two fields, that already login into my account
<knosys> I think it should work different
<knosys> oh wait, i realize the confirmation code its on the URL !! oops!
<knosys> then i guess the only problem was the error message about the invalid confirmation code. Sorry then!
 * knosys laught a lot, and sorry for the inconvinience.
#launchpad 2015-10-19
<alkisg> Hello, ppa:ts.sch.gr was given the ability to build armhf, thanks for that.
<alkisg> I'm getting build-time segmentation faults in that architecture though, while the others work fine, and while the ports.ubuntu.com builds (of ltsp) are fine
<alkisg> Example: https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ubuntu/proposed/+sourcepub/5526518/+listing-archive-extra
<alkisg> msgmerge -U se.po ltsp.pot qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped make[2]: *** [se.po] Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<alkisg> I've tried it in a qemu chroot and it works fine... how could I troubleshoot that further? Is it possible that somehow it's an issue with launchpad?
<alkisg> It's not possible to get ssh access to troubleshoot it there, is it?
<alkisg> Ah. Oh. Test case in qemu:
<alkisg> while true; do msgmerge -U da.po ltsp.pot; done
<alkisg> 20 times it says: ................................... done.
<alkisg> One time it says: qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<alkisg> Lovely...
 * alkisg tries to put msgmerge in a "try-it-5-times-in-case-it-segfaults" loop...
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/668799
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 668799 in Linaro QEMU "qemu-arm segfaults executing msgmerge (gettext)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<alkisg> while true; do taskset -c 0 msgmerge -U da.po ltsp.pot; done
<alkisg> This works fine
<alkisg> Guys, since it's a known problem with qemu/multithreaded apps, and it's not related to the builds that we sent to armhf builds in launchpad,
<alkisg> would it be possible to specify that all armhf builds are executed on a single core?
<wgrant> alkisg: It's not that simple, unfortunately.
<wgrant> qemu-user doesn't like multithreaded code much, even if it's running on a single core.
<wgrant> There's no workaround other than doing less threading.
<wgrant> Last week we started testing real virtualised armhf and arm64 builds, but there are some kernel bugs we need to work through before that's rolled out onto production.
<alkisg> I've sent a test build where I changed Makefile to call `taskset -c 0 msgfmt` etc. But I would like to find a better place for it then in the upstream code, as it's temporary and specific to launchpad builds
<alkisg> (local qemu builds work for me with that small change)
<wgrant> Oh, does that actually work around it? I'm surprised it's reliable.
<wgrant> But we can't easily limit builds to a single core, so it's best that you do that in your packaging.
<alkisg> wgrant: do you think that this issue will be solved with the new virtualized infrastructure, in e.g. a few months? If so, I could just fork the packaging for those months, instead of trying to get it to debian...
<wgrant> alkisg: Yes, it will definitely be solved when we stop using qemu-user.
<alkisg> Thanks a lot wgrant :)
<alkisg> Ouch, it's only a little better now with taskset, it succeeds in half of the builds...
 * alkisg will just remove msgfmt/msgunfmt from the armhf builds...
<wgrant> Yeah, I didn't think that'd be a reliable fix :(
<malenki> anyone knows if I can add a comment to a certain string at https://translations.launchpad.net/?
<dobey> malenki: you mean as a developer of a project?
<malenki> no. as translator to a string of the translation
<dobey> no, i don't think there is any way to comment on the translations themselves
<malenki> a pity
<malenki> though thanks for the reply
<dobey> you can contact whomever made the suggested translation, if you really need to
<malenki> dobey, sure
<malenki> it would be just useful to comment "this string is refers to xy doing 123" to avoid further mis-translations
<malenki> .po (the format launchpad exports translations to) itself supports comments
<pipedream> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/272609 need more space in PPA
<dobey> yes
<pipedream> cool!
<pipedream> that was quick
<pipedream> (kidding)
<dobey> malenki: then the upstream code needs a comment in the source, for that translation
<dobey> malenki: so suggest filing a bug with a patch to add it
<malenki> dobey, not every translator will look into the source code
<malenki> (i'd assume only a small percentage)
<dobey> malenki: the comments in the .po files come from the source code
<dobey> malenki: they get displayed on launchpad if they exist
<dobey> that's how gettext works.
<malenki> dobey, i found https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/suggestion-approve-rejection-explanation
<malenki> but i cannot find if this got implemented and if, how to use it
<cjwatson> It wasn't; you can see the open bugs linked to that.
<cjwatson> Some of Launchpad's oldest open bugs, in fact.
<malenki> awesome
<malenki> 10 years celebtraion, anyone? :
<malenki> ~;P
<cjwatson> It's absolutely a bug, but there are only three of us working on LP at the moment and only one with much experience of the Translations component, so I'm afraid it's unlikely to be done soon.
<mgz> random love: needed misc git branch hosting on sunday, remembered I could use launchpad, and it was all super-easy
<cjwatson> Glad something's working to people's satisfaction :-)
<malenki> cjwatson, thats sad. i commented on #211
<pipedream> 2
#launchpad 2015-10-21
<mortenoh> anyone awake? have bad issues with email notifications...
<mortenoh> bad as it seems to be sending out more than 20k old commit email to all our users..
<wgrant> mortenoh: DO you have an example email?
<mortenoh> its just regular commit emails
<mortenoh> i pushed a new branch https://code.launchpad.net/~dhis2-devs-core/dhis2/2.21
<mortenoh> and enabled email notification as i always do
<mortenoh> just this time, it started from rev 1
<mortenoh> (of almost 21k)
<mortenoh> there must be some kind of max limit i hope
<wgrant> You didn't do anything special, like cancel the initial push?
<mortenoh> no
<mortenoh> bzr push lp:~dhis2-devs-core/dhis2/2.21 from trunk
<mortenoh> we have done this for at least 2 years or so
<mortenoh> if someone can cancel the email queue somehow, that would at least make the emails stop
<mortenoh> is this the expected behavior now? or a bug?
<wgrant> It's a bug, possibly two scans raced.
<wgrant> Trying to stop the flood now.
<mortenoh> Ok, thank you
<thumper> blr: can I have private blueprints?
<thumper> I don't recall if anyone ever got around to adding privace to them
<wgrant> thumper: Yes.
<wgrant> Same as branch privacy.
<thumper> wgrant: how?
<wgrant> thumper: https://launchpad.net/PROJECT/+sharing
<thumper> wgrant: who turns on the ability for us?
<wgrant> thumper: The project needs to have a commercial subscription. Which project?
<thumper> thinking juju-core, but chatting and perhaps we'll just live with public
<wgrant> thumper: Let me know if you need any help.
<wgrant> mortenoh: The flood should have stopped now.
<wgrant> Tell me if it doesn't!
<mortenoh> wgrant: seems to have stopped.. thank you, I will leave email notifications off for now..
<wgrant> mortenoh: Two things raced to scan the branch at a time, so the normal checks against this were defeated.
<wgrant> Some locking failed somewhere in a way that I haven't seen before.
<wgrant> I'll purge the queue for that branch.
<wgrant> And add more guards to prevent it from happening again.
<thumper> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> Sorry about that, and thanks for letting us know about it.
 * thumper wanders off again
<mortenoh> wgrant: ok, thanks.. 3 months until next time I do it, so hopefully it will be fine :)
<FlavioDicas> Hi guys
#launchpad 2015-10-22
<Odd_Bloke> What are the librarian clean up rules?  (i.e. how long should I expect artifacts from a livefs build to stick around for?)
<cjwatson_> Odd_Bloke: a day, ish
<cjwatson_> for livefses.  it varies
<cjwatson> you are expected to download them quickly
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Cool.  (We are. :) )
#launchpad 2015-10-23
<tjaalton> hi, is there a bug about some auto-attached logfiles not being marked text/plain? it could be made more intelligent I guess, and mark all *.log and *.log.old as such
<wgrant> tjaalton: Do you have an example?
<tjaalton> I just changed them to text/plain, but will search for another
<tjaalton> though does that matter? private bug 1502064 for one
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1502064 could not be found
<tjaalton> .var.log.Xorg.0.log.old and .var.log.kern.log were not text/plain but application/x-trash and octet-stream
<tjaalton> actually, kern.log on that does have some garbage due to a system crash which might explain that..
<tjaalton> same on Xorg.0.log.old
<tjaalton> perhaps they both were octet-stream, but .var.log.Xorg.0.log.old tends to be application/x-trash on others
<tjaalton> if not always
<tjaalton> still, garbage or not, text/plain if possible :)
<wgrant> Pretending binary files are text files is a good way to crash browsers.
<wgrant> And hardcoding .log.old on our end seems really dodgy.
<tjaalton> ok
<Pharmasolin> Hello everyone, i need help
<Pharmasolin> This team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-uk is inactive (admins) there are a lot people who wait to be applied in team for years
<Pharmasolin> I want to translate in launchpad but i can only offer "suggestions"
<Pharmasolin> how to become a member of team if admins are inactive for years?
<jpds> Pharmasolin: I think dpm on IRC should know what to do
<aryo> excuse me, can anyone tell me how to hide source tarball in PPA, please?
<jpds> Don't think you can
<teward> aryo: you can't.  you can precompile the binaries, and then your 'source tarball' has the binaries, and you can then upload a package that only installs those binaries, but that's not necessarily the best practice either
<aryo> okay, thank you jpds, teward for your answers... actually I've been finding a PPA but there is no tarball there. it's long ago
<teward> aryo: i have two PPAs that don't have tarballs available (i.e. the source isn't available, only the built binaries are).
<teward> except that i started running my own repo server for binary-only packages xD
<teward> (and I build my packages inside of sbuild xD)
<aryo> actually, I'm looking for the bazaar source of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elkirtasse.team/elforkane/elforkane/files
<aryo> and I find out how to do the same to my repo
<teward> that looks like a recipe build
<teward> (and i see tarballs on the PPA by the way for the stuff that the recipe builds)
<teward> (probably made by the recipe)
<aryo> i'm rather confused, that the latest commit is in 2013, but the latest recipe build is in 2015...
<dobey> eh, the code was copied over to launchpad and the recipe created in 2015
<dobey> it's too bad i can't actually read any of that
<dobey> i'm not sure what that person wants though
<teward> dobey: his initial question was [2015-10-23 12:05:37] <aryo> excuse me, can anyone tell me how to hide source tarball in PPA, please?
<teward> dobey: his subsequent statements were asking for the bazaar source of an existing recipe and how to replicate such things with his repo in PPA builds I think
<teward> but i'm just as confused :)
<dobey> yeah, i read the questions, but i don't understand what he was asking
<dobey> he asked for the bazaar source for something, by linking directly to the bazaar source tree view
<teward> dobey: i think his question is "How do I set up recipe builds" because he asked how to achieve what that tree (and ppa via recipe) achieved...
 * teward shrugs
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> lots of spam on answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> can you please address
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ok its stepping up now. Can you please have a look
#launchpad 2015-10-25
<sergio-br2> can anyone enable arm for this ppa? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/273048
<wgrant> sergio-br2: Done.
<sergio-br2> thanks
<caraka> Noob question: Happy to RTFM if I could find it. Have launchpad mirroring github, separate bzr debian repo. Daily builds not autobuilding without a manual update of changelog in bzr debian repo. ANy way to automate this?
<caraka> Dev manages github, I maintain launchpad and bzr debian. Is there something dev needs to do at github end to make it work?
<caraka> Now searching answers.launchpad, which I'd never seen until the header p[rovided here.
<wgrant> caraka: Can you link to the recipe?
<caraka> https://code.launchpad.net/~caraka/+recipe/gridcoin-daily
<caraka> Thanks
<wgrant> caraka: https://code.launchpad.net/~gridcoin/+archive/ubuntu/gridcoin-daily/+recipebuild/1005659
<wgrant> If you look at the upload log you'll see the problem.
<wgrant> INFO File gridcoinresearch_3.5.1.7-r162~ubuntu14.04.1.tar.gz already exists in gridcoin-daily, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<wgrant> From your recipe:
<wgrant> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}-r{revno:packaging}
<wgrant> So the recipe build will build a version string from the latest upstream version in debian/changelog, plus the revno of the packaging branch.
<wgrant> That will break if the upstream branch (lp:gridcoin) changes without the packaging branch also changing -- the version number won't change.
<caraka> makes sense
<wgrant> You probably want a version template something like {debupstream}+r{revno}-0ppa1+r{revno:packaging}
<wgrant> The r{revno} being the important bit here.
<caraka> and as there is no changelog in the upstream (github), this cause the error?
<wgrant> Well, sort of.
<wgrant> Even if the upstream repo did have debian/changelog, it would still fail to upload unless they changed the upstream version in the changelog on every commit.
<caraka> Ok, I'm not entirely clear how this syntax change will fix it, but I'm more than happy to give it a go
<wgrant> The thing to remember is that package versions must be unique, so any change to one of the components of the package must change the version. And your current version template doesn't include anything about lp:gridcoin, so it will cause a conflict whenever lp:gridcoin changes.
<caraka> Ahh.
<wgrant> Adding "r{revno}" to the template includes the revno of lp:gridcoin, fixing the issue.
<caraka> bingo. I think I'm following tyou now
<caraka> so currently, the {debupstream} is an empty thing, i.e.not cvoming from github as Ii presumed
<caraka> as I presumed
<wgrant> {debupstream} is replaced with the upstream version (everything before the last "-") in debian/changelog.
<wgrant> Which will be from the packaging branch in this case.
<caraka> very good. Where can I read up on this syntax, so I learn this rather than ape your good advice?
<caraka> best time to study is when prob solving
#launchpad 2016-10-24
<kimhindart> Hello I have trouble login in to launchpad
<kimhindart> https://login.launchpad.net/v81mDZ7o6zjqMLCG/+decide
<kimhindart> I press yes,log me in
<kimhindart> and then
<kimhindart> Oops!
<kimhindart> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<kimhindart> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<kimhindart> (Error ID: OOPS-559f37a24dcb7f5d8f30ff5e3f67e294)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-559f37a24dcb7f5d8f30ff5e3f67e294
<Baqar> Hi guys. Need some help in pushing a deb package to my PPA. Is this the right channel to discuss it?
<dobey> yes-ish
<Baqar> I am trying to push a deb package on my PPA for xenial release but as I am on precise myself debuild is failing.
<Baqar> Any thoughts?
<dobey> Baqar: what are you doing exactly? trying to push binary packages to launchpad?
<dobey> or it's just failing to build in launchpad? you should set up an sbuild environment to do local test builds https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<Baqar> dobey: So there is this PPA that has a xyz.deb package. I pulled the tar file, made the changes, then ran dch -i .. as i am on precise the changelog was set to precise but i changed it to xenial as i need this package to be available for xenial aswell. but because of that debuild -s failed
<Baqar> I am new to PPA so bear with the wrong terminology
<dobey> well debuild -S gives an explanation of failure when it does
<dobey> that has nothing to do with being in a PPA or not though
#launchpad 2016-10-25
<smoser> hey, so i just verified this...
<smoser> on
<smoser>  https://code.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/+recipe/cloud-init-daily
<smoser> i put contents of the recipe as:
<smoser>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23379003/
<smoser> click the "save" checkmark
<smoser> and it goes back to
<smoser> zr-builder format 0.4 deb-version
<smoser> er..
<smoser> bzr-builder format 0.4 deb-version
<smoser> anyone seen this or have suggestions ?
<wgrant> smoser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1623924
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1623924 in Launchpad itself "Source package recipes prefer Bazaar when lp:$foo alias is VCS-ambiguous" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> smoser: The VCS in the initial line is ignored; if the lp: alias is ambiguous then it's erroneously always interpreted as bzr.
<wgrant> Workaround in the bug
<smoser> wgrant, thank you!
<wgrant> np
<smoser> wgrant, seems to have worked. thanks again.
<smoser> wgrant, are there any substitution variables available in the recipe contents ? ie, i'd like to do:
<smoser>  merge ubuntu-pkg lp:cloud-init ubuntu/{release}
<wgrant> smoser: That's not supported; you'd normally conditionalise debian/rules.
<smoser> well, but some things would be changes in a control file, or could be anywhere really.
<smoser> which the branch allows me to quite easily manage.
<smoser> but thanks.
<teward> is Launchpad broken?
<teward> i'm getting a ton of timeouts
<dobey> seems ok here
#launchpad 2016-10-27
<Saviq> are there some issues with LP known at the moment? the diff in https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sliderStyleRTL/+merge/309461 isn't displayed and we're getting a 503 when trying to click on "Download link"
<Saviq> s/link/diff/
<kinkie> Hi all, I hope someone can help me with a problem. I'm using bzr 2.7.0 on mac; when I try to checkout a branch from launchpad (bzr co lp:~user/project/branch), bzr will just sit there forever and do nothing. Any clue about what it may be? I can check out just fine using https://code.launchpad.net/~user/prioject/branch but obviously can't then commit to the branch. Thanks!
<dobey> kinkie: ssh -v bazaar.launchpad.net to see if it complains about anything
<kinkie> hmm.. it stops at "offering ECDSA public key"
<kinkie> which leads me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/lazr.sshserver/+bug/830679. Good hint!
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 830679 in lazr.sshserver "Launchpad Bazaar server -- hangs on SSH ECDSA authentication" [High,Triaged]
<kinkie> Thank you very much for your help
<dobey> np
<kinkie> bye :)
#launchpad 2016-10-28
<aixtools> after readin ght emotd - looked then asked a question. Would appreciate your time thinking/commenting - while I go afk to do some shopping :) - please look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/403587
<tsimonq2> Could I please get eyes on this? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/403600
#launchpad 2016-10-29
<tacocat> anyone know why a code import might be failing? the error log is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/291257608/tacocat-pylink-trunk.log and the Git url is https://github.com/GLolol/PyLink.git,branch=packaging%2Fdebian%2Fsid
<wgrant> tacocat: Weird, I switched it to git:// and now it works. No idea why that would be, unless it's something on GitHub's end.
<tacocat> hmm, i'll try that then
<tsimonq2> wgrant: O__o 4.1 GiB (12.87%) of 31.6 GiB
<tsimonq2> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/kci-unstable-test/+packages
<tacocat> wgrant: oh you changed it already, thanks :)
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Hm?
<tsimonq2> wgrant: That Launchpad question I filed that you answered.
<wgrant> Yes
<tsimonq2> wgrant: I asked for 32 GB and you gave me 31.6 GB. Not a big deal, just thought I'd let you know.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Oh I typoed it. Fixed.
<tsimonq2> Oh, weird.
<tsimonq2> Ok, cool, thanks.
<wgrant> I blame just getting home from the airport.
<tsimonq2> Fair enough. :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks, good night. o/
<wgrant> np, night
#launchpad 2016-10-30
<kelepirci_> hello all
<kelepirci_> launchpad giving me following error
<kelepirci_> Technically, this is a 503 error and has been caused by our database being temporarily offline.
#launchpad 2017-10-24
<ginggs> hi, is it possible for me to get rights to remove spam from launchpad bugs?
<cjwatson> ginggs: it'd require some careful thinking about privilege levels to be able to hand that out, I think, and it often involves suspending accounts which is definitely privileged
<ginggs> cjwatson: ok, well i'm offering to help clean up spam reported on launchpad answers, and also any in bug reports i come across.
<cjwatson> I appreciate it, just not sure how we'd do it in the current design :-/
<chrisccoulson> I had a random rust build failure last night (crash during the build) which went away with a rebuild on a different builder. It failed on lgw01-amd64-014, just in case anybody else pops in here with other reports of weirdness
<chrisccoulson> there's no build log now though
<m_hampl> Is there anything what we can do to support fighting spam? There are again several dozen entries in the answer section for Ubuntu and Sikuli containing just a url to a ripped video or other nonsense.
<cjwatson> not much except for letting us know
 * cjwatson does a run
<cjwatson> (I mean, unless you want to try to work out some kind of rate-limiting patch ...)
<m_hampl> Thank you for the clean-up action. wrt. reporting: What way do you (and the other admins) prefer? This IRC, or an aswer document, or...?
<cjwatson> m_hampl: we prefer https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<m_hampl> cwatson: ok, thanks. I will use launchpad answers in future.
#launchpad 2017-10-25
<psusi> spammers have been having a field day for the last month or so in bug #127280, could someone clean it up please?
<ubot5> bug 127280 in usplash (Ubuntu) "usplash shutdown screen corrupt post nvidia restricted drivers installation" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127280
 * cjwatson cleans up https://launchpad.net/bugs/127280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 127280 in usplash (Ubuntu) "usplash shutdown screen corrupt post nvidia restricted drivers installation" [Medium,Invalid]
#launchpad 2017-10-26
<smoser> am i the only one ?
<smoser> $ git clone -v https://git.launchpad.net/cloud-init
<smoser> <hang>
<smoser> yeah, pretty much all git seems hosed.
<apw> launchpad seems as slow as snot as well
<Laney> there was some outage, seems back now
<cjwatson> PS4.5 was having some controller work done, so probably that
<cjwatson> oh, no, firewall blip apparently
<cjwatson> that makes more sense
<nickoe> Hey, it seems a users credentials was taken over see from #6, https://bugs.launchpad.net/kicad/+bug/1502725      Can we get those posts deleted?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1497976 in KiCad "duplicate for #1502725 Pcbnew: Arrow-key movement broken with small grid" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<cjwatson> nickoe: done, thanks
<nickoe> thank you
<ali1234> how do i upload an older version of a package to a ppa?
<nacc> ali1234: than what is already in the PPA?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> i'm using the backportpackage script
<ali1234> i uploaded qemu 2.10 but it didn't work, now i want to try 2.6
<ali1234> but launchpad rejected it because it is older
<ali1234> in detail, i did "backportpackage -u ppa:a-j-buxton/backports qemu"
<ali1234> and now i want to do "backportpackage -s yakkety  -u ppa:a-j-buxton/backports qemu"
<wgrant> ali1234: Delete the newer package from the PPA first.
<nacc> ali1234: so you're trying to backport to xenial? you'll need to delete the newer binaries
<ali1234> there aren't any binaries cos it failed to build :)
<ali1234> but okay, i'll try
<wgrant> But there's a source package.
<wgrant> The version check is primarily on the source.
<ali1234> yes, backport to zenial... i need qemu-user to support getrandom syscall
<ali1234> *xenial
<nacc> ali1234: sorry, i meant the source
<wgrant> ali1234: 2.10 should be pretty easy to backport.
<wgrant> Hm, in fact...
<ali1234> it has a build dependency on newer seccomp and i don't know what that is and it sounds scary :)
<wgrant> http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qemu/qemu_2.10+dfsg-0ubuntu3~cloud0.dsc may be relevant to your interests.
<wgrant> It's just the seccomp userspace library. Nothing too scary.
<wgrant> http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libseccomp/libseccomp_2.2.3-2ubuntu1~cloud0.dsc
<ali1234> hmm okay, what is that and how do i install it?
<nacc> ali1234: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStack/CloudArchive
<wgrant> The cloud archive basically has backports of each release's virt stack to the latest LTS. You can either add the cloud archive itself using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStack/CloudArchive, or you can download those two source packages and upload them to your own PPA.
<ali1234> this looks like a better idea than trying to do it myself, thanks :)
<nacc> ali1234: i feel like if you were planning on backporting qemu, that itself should seem scary -- not its dependencies. It's a pretty core virtualization technology :)
<ali1234> i only need qemu-user-arm :)
<ali1234> okay that works, thanks... on to the next error
<kyrofa> What's the deal with the armhf and arm64 builders? They both say my build might be done in two hours, and they were queued three hours ago
<kyrofa> (they haven't started yet)
<kyrofa> Is a rebuild happening?
<wgrant> kyrofa: bionic has just opened.
<kyrofa> wgrant, ahhh, yes of course
<wgrant> And there seems to be a lot of no-change rebuilds ongoing for soname bumps.
#launchpad 2017-10-27
<cpaelzer> Hi, was there any change in LP that it started to import comments from RH-BZs this morning
<cpaelzer> it seems still going on
<cpaelzer> I see many updates to old bugs for these updates
<ginggs> cpaelzer: from debian-devel [14:46:22] <cjwatson> FYI, I'm going to be re-enabling the redhat-bugs LP bug tracker soon, so a whole bunch of bugs are going to get comment and status syncs from bugzilla.redhat.com
<ginggs> cpaelzer: so that was at about 12:46 UTC on Thursday
<cpaelzer> thanks ginggs
<cpaelzer> that would match my inbox
<cpaelzer> I like the feature in general, just wanted to understand why so many today - that makes sense now - so thanks ginggs for clarifying and thanks cjwatson for the feature
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: Yes.  We had somebody who actively wanted it, and it was only disabled due to a temporary problem at the RH end six years ago which we (collectively) forgot to follow up on once they fixed it.
<cjwatson> All I did was a bit of cleanup.
<wgrant> Well, tbf the temporary problem lasted for about three years
<manuelschneid3r> Hi
<manuelschneid3r> how do I build a cmae project on launchpad?
<manuelschneid3r> the debian/control is automatically generated by cpack
<manuelschneid3r> launchpad should just call cmake
<cjwatson> Launchpad just calls dpkg-buildpackage; it's up to your packaging to call whatever the upstream build system is.  If you use "dh" (see "man dh") then debhelper will normally make a reasonable guess.
<manuelschneid3r> cjwatson, what do you mean by "it's up to your packaging to call whatever the upstream build system is"
<cjwatson> manuelschneid3r: Launchpad doesn't know or care whether you use cmake or autotools or anything else.  That's all defined by debian/rules, normally using debhelper to do the hard work.
<cjwatson> manuelschneid3r: It is up to debian/rules to do whatever is needed for your package.
<cjwatson> manuelschneid3r: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/dh.1.html has some short examples of rules files.  The first rules file example there should detect cmake without any help, but you can add "--buildsystem=cmake" if it fails for some reason.  You can then add override targets as shown to fix up any cases where the default behaviour is wrong.
<cjwatson> manuelschneid3r: And you can test all this locally using (for example) sbuild; none of this is specific to Launchpad.
 * cjwatson → lunch
<ali1234> supposing that ubuntu-keyring package didn't exist, how could i create the ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg file using gpg/apt-key?
<ali1234> ie by fetching the key from the keyserver
<ali1234> i think it should be something like "apt-key adv --keyring /home/al/foo.gpg --no-default-keyring --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv <fingerprint>"
<ali1234> but i can't quite figure it out
<ali1234> nvm, got it...
<ali1234> what is the difference between /usr/share/keyrings and /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d?
<cjwatson> the latter is what apt actually looks at; it's configurable and is updated from the packaged (thus basically immutable) files in the former
<cjwatson> well, actually /etc/apt/trusted.gpg is the one that's updated from /usr/share/keyrings/
<cjwatson> the .d one is there for non-default packages to drop things into
<ali1234> so apt shouldn't care about the contents of /usr/share/keyrings?
<cjwatson> not directly; some packages' postinsts read files from there and push them into apt config
<ali1234> well, that's the problem i am trying to work around
<ali1234> i have two broken keyring packages... the first one is broken because it doesn't exist at all
<ali1234> the second one is broken because it installs a file into /usr/share/keyrings and then runs "apt-key add" from its postinst
<cjwatson> can you explain how this relates to Launchpad?  If it's related to Launchpad then presumably there's a build log somewhere that we could look at
<ali1234> oh, i'm in #launchpad?
<cjwatson> you are
<smoser> is there a debian bug equivalent of 'LP: #XXX'
<smoser> in commit messages (git specifically)
<cjwatson> smoser: Nothing I can point to as authoritative and consistent.  It's going to depend on what's processing the commit messages.  There do exist commit hooks on Debian git repositories that tag bugs as pending; I believe they generally use "Closes: #XXX", as in Debian changelogs.
<smoser> hm ok. i dont crae for that in that its just not namespaced at all.
<cjwatson> Not something I can fix for you.
<smoser> no its not :)
<smoser> thats fine, thanks.
<cjwatson> If you aren't pushing to a repository with a relevant commit hook, then it doesn't really matter.
<cjwatson> I've been known to use "Debian: #XXX" for instance.
<smoser> yeah. thats what i was planning on doing.
<smoser> thanks.
<cjwatson> np
<QwertyChouskie> Quick question
<luk3yx> Ask away
<QwertyChouskie> Is it possible to make a build recipe that uses both git and bzr repos?
#launchpad 2017-10-28
 * luk3yx does not know
<wgrant> QwertyChouskie: That's not possible.
<QwertyChouskie> :(
<wgrant> In some cases you can ask LP to import the git repository into a bzr one, and then use that in a bzr recipe, though.
<QwertyChouskie> The problem is that the git repo has gpgsig commits in it's history though
<wgrant> Yeah, that's the case where you can't :(
<QwertyChouskie> I'll just do it manually
<QwertyChouskie> thanks
<gsilvapt> Hello all. Can someone point to the support channel I should go to get help regarding Ubuntu's 2fa One login?
#launchpad 2017-10-29
<cjwatson> gsilvapt: #canonical-sysadmin is more likely to be useful than here
<cjwatson> gsilvapt: (but possibly only during working hours)
<gsilvapt> that's the channel, thank you cjwatson
#launchpad 2018-10-22
<wxl> cjwatson: but i can only mute for my own user, not for the team, correct?
<cjwatson> wxl: IIRC yes
<rbasak> wxl: the server team used to have a "notserv" (IIRC) tag for bugs like that. Use of it is very rare. But in theory recipients could then filter on X-Launchpad-Bug-Tags.
<kyrofa> All my LP snap uploads are failing with this message: "Store upload failed: ('Connection aborted.', gaierror(-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution'))"
<kyrofa> Although when I hit retry I get a "same content has already been uploaded" email and in the dashboard I do indeed see snaps
<kyrofa> Hmm
<kyrofa> Except for my ppc one, it's missing
<nickoe> maybe the lp services are bumpy right now
<wgrant> kyrofa: Should be fixed
<kyrofa> wgrant, something is off with the reviews, too. They're taking forever, and the one that's currently running says "Task d878f6f1-0a17-4dac-becc-c7c990f023c7 failed"
<wgrant> kyrofa: Which snap?
<wgrant> The problem will be unrelated.
<kyrofa> wgrant, nextcloud
<kyrofa> It's been like 30 minutes. Not failed, not succeeded, and not letting anything else run
<wgrant> kyrofa: Fixed.
<wgrant> kyrofa: That one review got caught up in a dashboard deployment
<wgrant> (and all the rest were queued until that one completed)
<wgrant> Since reviews for revisions of a single snap happen one at a time
<wgrant> So we just retried the review for that one revision, and the rest will process over the next 10-15 minutes (nextcloud is big and the resquashing takes like 5 minuts)
<kyrofa> Thanks wgrant
#launchpad 2018-10-23
<FourDollars> Hi, I would like to make a merge proposal on https://code.launchpad.net/~fourdollars/+git/systemd/+ref/ubuntu-cosmic/+register-merge to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+git/systemd/+ref/ubuntu-cosmic, but it always shows me the error.
<cjwatson> You can't propose a merge to a personal-namespace repository.  What's ~ubuntu-core-dev/+git/systemd doing in that namespace?
<cjwatson> Ask the people who maintain it why it isn't in a project or package namespace (as appropriate).
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Repository_URLs
<FourDollars> cjwatson: OK. Thx a lot.
<xnox> cjwatson, to be fair, if anything github taught us, is that "everything is a personal repository" and "anything can accept merge proposals" is actually ok.
<xnox> but, history.
<cjwatson> xnox: You can argue that all you like, but it's not compatible with the current implementation of Launchpad's merge detection algorithms
<xnox> ack
<cjwatson> GitHub has different information about which repositories are forked from which other repositories, which probably helps them
#launchpad 2018-10-25
<tjaalton> hi, I'm trying to create a wrapper for amdgpu-pro drivers which would just "build" the vendor provided binaries as-is. it builds fine locally, but looks like launchpad has issues uploading it https://launchpadlibrarian.net/394777016/upload_15573202_log.txt
<tjaalton> but I don't know what that means :)
<tjaalton> full build log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/394776989/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.amdgpu-pro_18.20-606296_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> tjaalton: Your binary is named amdgpu-core but seems to lack a "Source: amdgpu-pro" field in its control file.
<tjaalton> wgrant: ah, ok
<tjaalton> that should be fixable on my end then..
<wgrant> (or I guess it could be named something else and have an erroneous "Source: amdgpu-core" line
<wgrant> Yes, upload errors are almost always a problem in your debian/control
<wgrant> And are always fixable at your end
<tjaalton> well, thing is that I have a bunch of debs with their own control files embedded in.. that's the problem I think. guess there's no way around of repacking them..
<tjaalton> *having to repackage them
<wgrant> Oh, by "binaries" you mean "binary packages" rather than blobs, I see
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> ok, needs some more work..
<tjaalton> bah, looks like the binary must be of the same version as source
<cjwatson> Shouldn't
<cjwatson> There are definitely cases in the archive where that doesn't hold
<tjaalton> okay
<tjaalton> dunno what I'm doing wrong..
<tjaalton> is there an example I could have a look at?
<wgrant> tjaalton: If the version differs, the Source field needs to declare the version as well
<wgrant> Source: foo (1.2.3)
<wgrant> Metapackages like gcc-defaults do that a lot
<tjaalton> ahh
<wgrant> Actually -defaults might not do that
<wgrant> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-source
<wgrant> "In a binary package control file or a .changes file, the source package name may be followed by a version number in parentheses. [4] This version number may be omitted (and is, by dpkg-gencontrol) if it has the same value as the Version field of the binary package in question. The field itself may be omitted from a binary package control file when the source package has the same name and version as the
<wgrant> binary package."
<tjaalton> cool, thanks
<dannf> is there some canonical sample python code for receiving LP webhooks?
<acheronuk> triggering what?
<wgrant> Right, LP just does a pretty simple HTTP post
<wgrant> There's nothing really LP-specific about it
<jeremy31> More spam at answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<wgrant> jeremy31: I've removed it.
<jeremy31> thanks
<jeremy31> Looks like some still there from 10/24
<jeremy31> 675522, 675526, 675527 and 675528
<wgrant> Fixed.
#launchpad 2018-10-26
<ackeronuk> does git push webhooks backend need a poke to get it working again, or just being slow?
<ackeronuk> 14 minutes since git push and counting.
<ackeronuk> 26 mins. I guess that has fallen over....
<cipri_tom> hi all. how can I remove a bug report that I submitted? (and later realised I was doing a mistake, so it is not a bug)
<blahdeblah_> cipri_tom: just mark it as invalid and explain why
<cipri_tom> blahdeblah_: thanks for the quick reply! I cannot find a link to mark as invalid. This is a bug report in a project that does not belong to me
<blahdeblah_> cipri_tom: what's the bug number?
<cipri_tom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lxml/+bug/1799980
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1799980 in lxml "lxml.write doesn't accept pretty_print keyword" [Undecided,New]
<cipri_tom> ah, I had to expand the little arrow in the `Affects` table
<blahdeblah_> You don't see status of new right there in the yellow line?
<blahdeblah_> If you make a comment about why it's not a bug, I can mark it Invalid for you.
<cipri_tom> ok, changed to invalid. Wished I could erase it, though >.< ... traces of me not paying attention
<blahdeblah_> Be shameless! :-)
<cipri_tom> :)) alright. Thanks a lot !
<cipri_tom> have a nice day! ^^
<blahdeblah_> you too! :-)
<ackeronuk> 55 mins
<ackeronuk> and 3 hanging webhooks delivered :)
<kbroulik> Hi, again hit a timeout when submitting a bugreport: 84fc5cd6531b0364505fc12f085f21ee
<cjwatson> Wait ten minutes and try again.  Can't do better for you right now
<cjwatson> Looks like it was quite close to the timeout though so a simple retry may well work
<cjwatson> Ah, just a sec ...
<cjwatson> kbroulik: Sorry, not quite what I first thought it was.  What happened here is that you entered "libssh-dev" into the package name box, apparently not using the search button which would have offered you the source package name "libssh".  This then caused a form error which triggered a rather slow search.
<cjwatson> kbroulik: It looks like you got it filed in the end, but for future reference either using the search button to find the right package or entering the source package (libssh in this case) directly would have avoided the timeout.
<kbroulik> cjwatson: thanks, yeah when I went back and submitted again it then told me that the package didnt exist. it could have obviously told me when I submitted it the first time..
<kbroulik> I actually was on the page of the package but the "file a bug" button there only lead to some awfully long wiki article
<kbroulik> I'll keep it in mind for next time anyway :D thanks :)
<ackeronuk> launchpad git is still not updating properly
<ackeronuk> e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kfind/+ref/kubuntu_unstable
<ackeronuk> not registering actual latest commit in https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kfind/log/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<ackeronuk> so no webhook triggered
<ackeronuk> hmmm. push to another repo updated immediately. a bit hit and miss
